#ubuntu-motu 2005-12-26
<thierry> any MOTU could review my packages? I need them to build more packages, I don't want to always do the same errors, only one package would be appreciated (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1245 or http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1246) . ajmitch maybe?
<sistpoty> thierry: I'll take a look at it
<thierry> systpoty : thanks a lot!
<sistpoty> thierry: I just looked at libfxscintilla
<sistpoty> thierry: I posted some comments on it... if s.th. is not clear, just ask
<lfittl> sistpoty: do you have some time to review an audacity update? (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1237)
<sistpoty> lfittl: in a few minutes
<lfittl> sistpoty: :)
<seth_k|lappy> sistpoty is always so willing... we appreciate it a lot, sir ;)
<sistpoty> hehe... well if I have the time, why not doing some reviews while waiting for the next merge to compile
* ajmitch should change nick to aj|not_doing_reviews ;)
<ajmitch> well not until jan or so
<sistpoty> hehe
<lfittl> sistpoty: do you have time now to review my package?
<sistpoty> lfittl: I'm just building it
<lfittl> sistpoty: k
<sistpoty> lfittl: looks good... just wondering: why did you go for a new upstream version?
<lfittl> sistpoty: just saw that a new version was out, and since most updates are fast to do, I did it ;)
<sistpoty> lfittl: problem is, that we'll go out of sync with debian... i.e. we need to do at least one more merge in the future
<sistpoty> lfittl: so I'd rather tend not to go out of sync unless new upstream version has cool new stuff or fixes bugs
<sistpoty> lfittl: did you test the new version? (install it, play around with it...)?
<lfittl> sistpoty: sure ;)
<sistpoty> lfittl: ok, then I'll upload it... but it would be cool if you would file a wishlist bug in BTS stating that a new upstream version is available
<lfittl> sistpoty: will do that tomorrow
<sistpoty> :)
<lfittl> do you have some time left for other packages? :)
<sistpoty> lfittl: I'll do one merge and then I'll look at another package ;)
<lfittl> sistpoty: k :)
<hub> can I poke some MOTUs to review some packages?
<sistpoty> argl... now everyone wants his package reviewed *g*
<lfittl> hehe
<lfittl> ajmitch did the right thing to not review anything until january ;)
<hub> sistpoty: well mine had been around for sometime
<hub> but so be it
<hub> :-)
<hub> I'll just make more
<lfittl> :)
<sistpoty> hub: if I'm not too tired after merging and reviewing lfittl's next one... I'll give a look
<hub> ok thanks
<sistpoty> but then I won't accept reviews for tonight ;)
<ajmitch> lfittl: well I'm going away tomorrow afternoon, and I need tonight to get my own stuff ready for upload :)
<lfittl> ajmitch: that makes sense, when do you come back? :)
<ajmitch> dec 30
<sistpoty> oh, that reminds me of s.th.... got a new version of "my" package here as well
<lfittl> whats "your" package?
<sistpoty> min12xxw... I can't print w.o. it ;)
<sistpoty> lfittl: any specific package I should look at?
<lfittl> sistpoty: well the easiest one to review would be http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1165
<hub> sistpoty: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=873
<hub> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1238
<hub> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=840
<Kyral> slomo_: Ping
<sistpoty> hub I'll look at the first one... after doing these reviews, I need some sleep after all ;)
<hub> sistpoty: sure
<Kyral> okay sistpoty can you save slomo_ some work and just put the vote he has given EasyChem before onto the new version seeing as all I did was change email addresses?
<Kyral> please?
<Kyral> (Head is clouded by the steak he had for dinner)
<sistpoty> Kyral: this change is trivial so it's not much work for slomo_ to review the debdiff...
<Kyral> sistpoty: thats what I mean, can you just put the vote there
<sistpoty> Kyral: and I don't want to just give away votes in the name of other ppl
* Kyral falls down
<Kyral> so he has to go back and do it
<Kyral> again lol
<sistpoty> Kyral: not exactly... you'd still need another vote, and seeing that slomo already gave his vote for a trivial change only, this will count as well
<Kyral> ah
<Kyral> okay thanks for explaining
<sistpoty> Kyral: but I really don't want to act as slomo here, though I'd have the technical means ;)
<Kyral> hehehe
<Kyral> sokay
* Kyral goes back to Bleach
<sistpoty> lfittl: cafix looks nice with only one minor exception: you should call dh_strip on the binaries
<lfittl> sistpoty: i am calling install -s in the Makefile
<sistpoty> hm... strange
<lfittl> I know, I tried to get these lintian errors away, even with dh_strip, but nothing worked
* sistpoty takes a look at those binaries
<sistpoty> lfittl: that's really strange... at least dh_strip *is* called during build
<lfittl> sistpoty: k, what do you want to do?
<sistpoty> lfittl: just another small thing: please stick to <= 80 cols in copyright
<sistpoty> lfittl: maybe s.o. else has a good idea bout that section-issue
<lfittl> sistpoty: k, will fix that copyright thing tomorrow, I need some sleep now
<sistpoty> ok, gn8 lfittl
<lfittl> gn8
<sistpoty> hub: autopano-sift has a new upstream version available
<hub> I must admit I didn't check upstream. I'll see about updating it
<hub> hugin has beenm fixing the ftbs
<sistpoty> hub: would be good to update it, since I didn't find old orig-tarball
<hub> yep I will
<sistpoty> hub: and fsf-address is outdated... but apart from that it looks fine
<hub> oh
<hub> okay. thanks
<ajmitch> hi hub
<hub> hey ajmitch
<ajmitch> how's the new job?
<hub> it is ok
<hub> it pays
<hub> that is probably the first reason
<ajmitch> heh
<hub> and I work on linux
<hub> and everyday I understand why I prefer GNOME and why people hate GNOME
<ajmitch> plenty of people hate GNOME
<ajmitch> I've been using KDE for the last week, and it's quite a surprising change to see so many configuration options
<Kyral> KDE uses too much memory for my taste
<hub> KDE is a big mess
<hub> KMail has a bunch of interesting feature
<Kyral> I'm addicted to Fluxbox
<hub> but of lot of annoyance
<hub> dug in various secret dialogs
<sistpoty> maybe I'm old already... I used kde 1, kde 2 and now kde 3... and I'm used to it
<sistpoty> though I can't say I know all these dialogs and stuff
* ajmitch also
<ajmitch> but after using GNOME for awhile, you notice the differences
<Kyral> I hate the flamewar
<hub> the thing is that KDE have a good architecture
<Kyral> just let people use what they want
<hub> and does not use brain-damage GObject
<ajmitch> Kyral: flames more often seem to come from users who are passionate & stubborn
<Kyral> good point
<hub> actually I have this small notebook on my back on which I put ideas of what is good in KDE
<hub> to put in GNOME
<SEJeff> I hope gparts takes off and is integrated into gnome sometime in the future
<SEJeff> http://gparts.blogspot.com/
<Amaranth> SEJeff: it's just KParts embedded using the common mainloop, isn't it?
<SEJeff> It's basicly a gnome port of kparts. But the two will interoperate
<SEJeff> And it wraps bonobo
<SEJeff> Which is a bloody nightmare
<Amaranth> ah
<Amaranth> i hope, even if trolltech doesn't want it, that ubuntu applies the glib mainloop patch to qt
<Amaranth> i think it's only available for qt 4 though
<ajmitch> sounds painful
<SEJeff> KDE has a leg up on us with kparts... it's really nice from a developers standpoint
<SEJeff> And the KDE devs make sure that we know that. Multiple times over and over again
<ajmitch> heh
<hub> SEJeff: that is one of the good things of KDE
<hub> gnome deprecated orbit and bonobo without replacement
<SEJeff> hub: My point exactly
<SEJeff> If gparts becomes stable and is accepted into gnome. It means that *parts will work in kde and gnome. Thats a win for both sides
<Amaranth> "At first, GParts may be viewed just as a direct mapping of KParts into GNOME's development environment, so that GNOME developers don't need to care if they are interoperating with KDE and embedding a Qt-based component or are reusing GNOME's native Gtk+ code."
<Amaranth> that means it needs the common mainloop
<Amaranth> apparently trolltech is willing to use glib in Qt/X11 but they want the mainloop seperated from the rest of glib, or something
<SEJeff> Amaranth: I'm not following
<Amaranth> SEJeff: GParts will probably work standalone but the major feature is supposed to be using KParts in GTK and GParts in Qt
<Amaranth> which needs the common mainloop
<Amaranth> so the two don't block each other
<SEJeff> oh
<sistpoty> hub: hugin lacks some manpages and has old fsf-address as well... but apart from that it's good
<hub> sistpoty: I'll check manpages too
<hub> sistpoty: already upgraded upstream
<sistpoty> and now I'm off to bed
<sistpoty> gn8 everyone
<hub> crap
<hub> I mistakenly uploaded a "binary" package
<Burglaptop> been out of the loop a while. How do I request a multiverse sync again? file a malone bug?
<hub> Burglaptop: elmo?
<Burglaptop> ugh, I don't have the time to check it myself, sadly
<hub> last time it was elmo
<hub> to be asked
<hub> you can file a malone bug
<Burglaptop> sweet, I just filed bug 6000
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #6000: Sync newer upstream In: vice (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/6000
<hub> night all
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> Should all Ubuntu packages have ubuntu on their versions ?
<StevenK> No.
<Pupeno> what's the policy ?
<StevenK> If a package doesn't need any changes from Debian, it can be 'synced' - the version from Debian is just blatted into the archive. However, if changes are needed, they are done and ubuntuX is appended to the version, and that is uploaded. That is refered to as a 'merge'.
* StevenK looks for someone to sponsor two (large) uploads.
<Pupeno> What about packages that doesn't exist on Debian ?
<womble> Pupeno: -0ubuntu1, AFAIK
<Pupeno> Thanks.
<StevenK> Well, that's either packages not in Debian, or packages that are newer in Ubuntu.
<womble> StevenK: Hence correctly answering pupeno's question.  <grin>
<prabu^> Hello
<Yagisan> G'day all, I've noticed a few missing dependency bugs in some universe packages. Would you rather I file a bug + patch in launchpad
<Yagisan> or just upload a fixed package to revu
<crimsun> yes, the former would be most helpful
<crimsun> (debdiff)
<Yagisan> crimsum: ok. should I ping you to let you know when I submit the patches ?
<crimsun> Yagisan: and/or paste the urls here, thanks
<Yagisan> crimsun: no worries.
<Yagisan> crimsum: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/transcode/+bug/6002
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #6002: Missing depencency on libxvidcore4 In: transcode (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/6002
<Yagisan> crimsum: Should I file a separate bug with suggested changes to CFLAGS as well ?
<crimsun> Yagisan: err...
<crimsun> it should not have to explicitly depend on libxvidcore4 since we build-dep on libxvidcore4-dev
<crimsun> Make sure that it's not missing in the ./configure flags
<Yagisan> crimsun: oh, well, it didn't pull in libxvidcore4 on my headless nodes, and I fixed it by manually installing it
<crimsun> Yagisan: ok, if it's enabled in the ./configure flags in debian/rules, then it's a shlibdeps issue
<Yagisan> crimsun: I can't see a ./configure flag for enabling/disabling xvid. I only see a setting that sets xvid4 as default
<crimsun> erg, sounds like a shlibdeps issue then.
<crimsun> I'll look in a bit
<Yagisan> crimsun: thanks. the rules file looked ok to me, but I still consider myself a newbie packager, so I very likely did miss something
<Yagisan> crimsun: Anyway re:cflags, I measured a few fps increase changing from "-O2" to "-O2 -fweb -ffast-math -funswitch-loops -fgcse-after-reload -fomit-frame-pointer" on both amd64 and k7 systems. Shall I submit bug + patch for that, for both libxvidcore and transcode ?
<crimsun> Yagisan: oh my, what effect do those have on i386?
<StevenK> crimsun: Can I bug you to upload somethings for me? :-)
<crimsun> StevenK: sure, I'm busy for another 20 minutes or so, but I'll churn through 'em
<StevenK> crimsun: xemacs21, bug 5745
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5745: xemacs21: merge new debian version In: xemacs21 (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: MOTU Merge Team, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5745
<Yagisan> crimsun: All they do is make gcc spend more time tuning the instructions, if you had an i486 system, they would still work.
<Yagisan> crimsun: I'll be testing a p2 300Mhz soon
<StevenK> Oh this machine is fun when it's hot.
<StevenK> Not.
<Yagisan> as that is the slowest pc I can find, but on the slower systems I don't expect any improvement, nor any decrease in performance
<Yagisan> StevenK: your boxes overheating too ?
<crimsun> Yagisan: ok, if they show no regressions on i386, I see no reason not to enable them, but please run it past slomo/siretart
<Yagisan> crimsun: no problems. I'll prepare debdiffs. For transcode should I base it on my flawed patch for libxvidcore4, or the existing dapper package ?
<minghua> I don't know much about GCC options, but I know -ffast-math generates instructions that give out different float point results (from my numeric computation experience), not sure that matters for multimedia code though
<crimsun> Yagisan: existing dapper, please
<Yagisan> minghua: doesn't really matter much on a something like xvid that doesn't really need exact precision, but for scientific apps
<Yagisan> I wouldn't use it - games and most lossy encoders/decoders work fine
<siretart> morning
<crimsun> hi siretart
<Yagisan> then you look at x87 compared to sse, they also generate different results, as x87 has higher precession then sse/sse2
<siretart> Yagisan: do you also have a malone bug for your cflags patch for xvidcore?
<Yagisan> siretart: not yet, waiting for current xvidcore source to download
<Yagisan> siretart: those cflags ok - they are i386 compatible
<Yagisan> even though ubuntu can't run on an i386 box
<garbage> hi all
<siretart> i386 is the architecture name, it does not really refer to true-i386. There are some opinions to rename that port to x86 or ia32, but other think that's not worth the efford *shrug*
<Yagisan> siretart: I know ;) we can't run on true i386 as glibc uses some i486 code. name should be left as i386 IMHO
<Yagisan> siretart: but no objections to the cflags ?
<Yagisan> it's a pity -frename-registers is broken, that could have been a possible win on amd64 for those packages
<siretart> Yagisan: if you say you have measured a performance gain, I'm all for it!
<Yagisan> siretart: excellent :) I have to thank my daughter for giving me the inspiration to do this, if she didn't break my expensive dvds
<Yagisan> I'd never had tried to get them backed up, and wouldn't have spend hours tweaking it for speed
<siretart> Yagisan: I'm currently testbuilding transcode and will upload it in a minute, thanks for you patch!
<siretart> Yagisan: If you are at it, could you please have a look at malone bug #5601 and say me if this is still applicable to dapper?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5601: transcode's ffmpeg not working In: transcode (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: MOTU Media Team, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5601
<Yagisan> siretart: sure, I'll check it out. BTW my patch for for the libxvidcore dependency may not be the right patch, but it does work
<siretart> does anyone know ian_brasil?
<Yagisan> siretart: crimsum mentioned it may be a shlibdeps issue
<siretart> Yagisan: right. Lets have a look at libxvid
<Yagisan> ok, cflags changed. now to debdiff, and send the patches to malone.
* Yagisan hates beinh capped at 64k downloads
<Yagisan> siretart: that bug you pointed me to, it looks like a missing dependency error
<Yagisan> siretart: I'll check it out in a moment, but I think I saw something like it when I didn't have mjpeg-tools? installed
<siretart> hm. interesting
<siretart> Yagisan: I think the 2 bugs are closely related
<Yagisan> siretart: CFLAGS patches are located at malone bug #6004 and malone bug #6003
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #6004: Changed CFLAGS for a speed increase. In: xvidcore (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/6004
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #6003: Changed CFLAGS for a speed increase. In: transcode (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/6003
<siretart> Yagisan: I think I understand now why transcode is missing dependencies
<siretart> Yagisan: the export_*.so modules don't link directly to the 'missing' libraries.
<siretart> Yagisan: instead, they try to dlopen them, and fail horribly if that doesn't work
<Yagisan> siretart: So my fix is ok ? BTW transcode in dapper can't install on amd64 because of missing deps
<Yagisan> siretart: bug 5601 is obviously a missing dependency on ffmpeg then
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5601: transcode's ffmpeg not working In: transcode (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: MOTU Media Team, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5601
<siretart> Yagisan: I don't think so
<siretart> Yagisan: ffmpeg is compiled in statically *sigh*
<siretart> Yagisan: so I'm quite sure that it is not because of ffmpeg in this case, but rather about missing references about libdts
<siretart> [transcode]  warning : /usr/lib/transcode/export_ffmpeg.so: undefined symbol: dts_init
<siretart> this is making me very suspicous
<Yagisan> siretart: I can't even find a libdts package on my breezy box
<siretart> Yagisan: so you still on breezy? ah, I thought you are already using dapper
<Yagisan> siretart: dapper is in a chroot. I don't move my production boxes over until release
<siretart> Yagisan: libdts is another  static only lib. *sigh*
<siretart> Yagisan: so there is only a libdts-dev
<Yagisan> siretart: What is it with all these static only libraries ? It's a pain in the arse from a security and maintenance point of view
<Yagisan> siretart: BTW, anything wrong with still using breezy ?
<siretart> Yagisan: nono, nothings wrong with breezy, it was just a misunderstanding on my side
<siretart> Yagisan: these static only libs are a real PITA, but unstable API/ABI in shared libraries are even more pain
<siretart> Yagisan: but I get very sad when I get answers like this: http://mplayerhq.hu/pipermail/ffmpeg-devel/2005-December/005623.html :(
<siretart> Yagisan: and regarding libdts, there is this debian bug report http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=285590
<Yagisan> siretart: I notice how upstream is incapable of doing anything that they ask there, and have the attitude of 2 year olds.
<Yagisan> siretart: and that bug report also sucks.
<siretart> Yagisan: what sucks even more is this: http://developers.videolan.org/libdca.html
<siretart> Getting libdca
<siretart> DTS Inc. claims that distributing this software is a violation of their patent EP 864 146. At DTS Inc. request, we decided, as a precautionary measure, to provisionally suspend the distribution of libdca while reviewing DTS Inc. claim. This is not an acknowledgement of the validity of the claim.
<siretart> The previous name "libdts" was changed to "libdca" as a precautionary measure.
<siretart> Yagisan: I think that the new dapper build of transcode does export_ffmpeg.so in transcode right
<siretart> Yagisan: what is easier for you: test it yourself or instruct me how to test it? ;)
<Yagisan> siretart: both are easy for me. Got a PAL dvd, or a .avi file handy
<siretart> Yagisan: PAM dvd mounted. whats next?
<Yagisan> siretart: a command like "transcode -x vob -i /cdrom/video_ts/vts_01_1.vob -w 50,50 -F mpeg4 -f 25 -y ffmpeg -o 001.avi"
<Yagisan> should be sufficent to see if it works
<siretart> Yagisan: ah, great.
<Yagisan> siretart: hmm, I got a different error
<siretart> working like a charm for me :)
<Yagisan> siretart: you may want to stop that, because at 50 x 50, you'll get a postage stamp sized video :)
<Yagisan> siretart: [export_ffmpeg.so]  Could not allocate enough memory.    <- on a box with 1.5GB of RAM =-O
<Yagisan> siretart: works fine with an already decrypted dvd though
<siretart> Yagisan: I transcoded it full size, and have 1GB ram (amd64)
<siretart> closed that bug
<Yagisan> siretart: that command is almost identical to the one in bug five six zero one, and I have it working on breezy
<siretart> Yagisan: regarding your patch, I think a recommends is better suited than a hard depends. Recommends are supposed to be installed by default anyway. and transcode does work without that (without that specific feature, though)
<Yagisan> siretart: OK. As long as it pulls xvid in when someone installs dvdrip or transcode, that's fine
<siretart> Yagisan: and I just had a look at the source of export_ffmpeg
<siretart> Yagisan: it is not possible to get that dependency detected automatically.
<siretart> Yagisan: because it tries to dlopen xvid, and should give you a nice error message instead of failing to start, does it?
<siretart> Yagisan: from what I see from the code, you should have got a message like '[export_xvid]  No libxvidcore API4 found'
<siretart> right?
<Yagisan> siretart: I did get an error message, and dvdrip automatically shutdown the node that didn't have xvid
<Yagisan> siretart: from memory the error message was similar
<Yagisan> siretart: but it certainly wasn't the expected behaviour
<siretart> I'm currently considering moving the dependency to suggests
<siretart> omg. there is some more marillat cruft left. transcode needed another upload anyway
<Yagisan> siretart: not suggests thanks. I think recommends is better, esp as xvid is stable and works - sometimes better then the ffmeg included
<Yagisan> s/ffmeg/ffmpeg
<siretart> I see.
<siretart> marillat had libdivxencore0 added to suggests
<siretart> and wtf is xvid4conf ?!
<Yagisan> siretart: libdivxencore segfaults on pentium 4 and will never be fixed
<siretart> Yagisan: divxencore is a piece of unfree binary shit
<Yagisan> siretart: xvid4conf lets you control how transcode use xvid with api version 4, eg how many b-frames, do you want gmc, qpel etc
<siretart> Yagisan: we don't seem to have it in ubuntu, right?
<Yagisan> siretart: I'd want it on the master node, but not on a client. I have it. just a sec, I'll see what repo I got it from
<Yagisan> siretart: that's in breezy
<siretart> stop, we have that already
<siretart> ok
<Yagisan> sireatrt: xvid4conf upstream 404s, and there was supposed to be a version 1.6 :(
<Yagisan> siretart: /|\
<siretart> Yagisan: I see that you are doing a great job with transcode and multimedia packages. May I invite you to the motumedia team? https://launchpad.net/people/motumedia
<siretart> ;)
<siretart> err, we have version 1.12-0.0 in the archive
* Yagisan misread that as 1.1.2
<Yagisan> siretart: So, you'd like a tester to join motumedia ?, as my C skills are non-existent
<siretart> Yagisan: well, you are using multimedia related packages and know how to file bugs. :)
<siretart> .oO( a ccache enabled pbuilder is really really handy :))
<Yagisan> siretart: yep - have ccache enabled pbuilder for breezy amd64 and i386, and dapper amd64
<Yagisan> siretart: Is there a mailing list, or irc channel you need me to join for motumedia ?
<siretart> Yagisan: for now we are all in this channel.
<siretart> Yagisan: our wiki page is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUMedia. We also have a mailing list mainly for malone bugs motumedia@tauware.de
<Yagisan> siretart: OK. If I didn't stuff up, I should have submitted a request to join the team by now.
<Yagisan> bbl - time to feed the kids
<dholbach> hellas
<minghua> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi minghua
<paines> hi
<pappan> hi paines
<mvo> the dbus transition is on, I think avahi, banshee and vlc needs rebuilding in universe
<Yagisan> re
<Mithrandir> StevenK: not when the previous version was autosynced, since that version then was in Ubuntu
<Tonio_> hi everyone
<thierry> what's a "native packages"? The reviewer of my package said I shouldn't make one...
<azeem> a source package which only had .tar.gz and .dsc as files
<azeem> as opposed to .orig.tar.gz, .diff.gz and .dsc for regular source packages
<thierry> ok so I should add .orig.tar.gz and .diff.gz ? but how? is there any option for debuild or something like that?
<azeem> if there is an appropriately named .orig.tar.gz in the parent directory, it will get used an a .diff.gz be constructed from it
<azeem> so probably all you have to do is get the prestine upstream tarball again and rename it appropriately
<thierry> k
<Kyral> Morning
<thierry> Kyral : morning
<thierry> azeem : so libfxscintilla-1.6_1.63.orig.tar.gz would be ok, or I need to add a 0ubuntu1 thing?
<azeem> it's ok, upstream tarballs have no Debian/Ubuntu revisions
<thierry> k
<azeem> thierry: well, is your source package really named libfxscintilla-1.6?
<thierry> azeem : no, but that's the name I want to give to the package
<azeem> it has to match with what's in debian/changelog, e.g.
<thierry> azeem : well it should be libfxscintilla1.6_1.63.orig.tar.gz
<thierry> the "_1.63" thing is just what debuild add automatically, so I tough I had to add it there too
<azeem> what is the first line of debian/changelog?
<thierry> libfxscintilla1.6 (1.63-0ubuntu1) dapper; urgency=low
<azeem> ok then
<thierry> that's correct?
<azeem> yes
<thierry> so "sudo debuild" should give me my .diff.gz?
<azeem> we won't know until you try
<thierry> k, trying...
<thierry> azeem : another thing, how do I adhere to current standards-version?
<thierry> litian give me E: libfxscintilla1.6 source: invalid-standards-version 1.63
<thierry> N:
<thierry> N:   The source package refers to a `Standards-Version' which never
<thierry> N:   existed. Please update your package to latest policy and set this
<thierry> N:   control field appropriately.
<azeem> make sure your package is following the current policy and then change the Standards-Version in debian/control to that
<azeem> Standards-Versions pertains to the respective version of policy, not the package
<thierry> Standards-Version: 1.63 should be ok? I don't understand what's my error...
<azeem> 14:02 < azeem> Standards-Versions pertains to the respective version of policy, not the package
<Yagisan> thierry: Current Standards version is 3.6.2 IIRC
<thierry> ho ok!!!
<azeem> Package: debian-policy
<azeem> Version: 3.6.2.1
<thierry> sorry, I'm a bit slow this morning
<raphink> hehe
<Yagisan> azeem: So, someone found a typo to get .1 ?
<azeem> dunno
<thierry> azeem : and do I add debian-policy to the deps?
<azeem> thierry: no
<thierry> azeem : got my diff.gz file :)
<thierry> azeem : one last thing, the commenter said I should also make -dev package for my package... I add stuff to my control file but then? what should change in this package??
<raphink> thierry: create blahblah-dev.install files and blahblah-0.install
<raphink> that will describe which files go where
<raphink> in each package
<thierry> in /debian ? but I'm using cdbs... there about no change to make
<raphink> with cdbs it's even easier
<raphink> just create the .install files in debian/
<raphink> thierry: is it a library?
<thierry> raphink : yes
<raphink> thierry: look at this : http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/libeduwidgetclock0-0511221440/libeduwidgetclock0-0.2/debian/
<raphink> this is a library I packaged with cdbs
<raphink> look at all the files
<thierry> raphink : what's the use of  "debian/tmp/usr/lib/lib*.so.*" ? (just to make sure if I need to use that)
<raphink> thierry: when the library is built, it is installed in debian/tmp/
<raphink> so writing debian/tmp/usr/lib/lib*.so.* in a .install file
<raphink> means that all files of this form (regexpr) will be installed
<raphink> in /usr/lib/
<thierry> raphink : k and debian/tmp/usr/share/apps/kdeedu/pics/clock.png is just to copy the icon right?
<raphink> well don't worry about this one
<raphink> it's not to be in your lib
<raphink> adapt to your own liv
<raphink> lib
<thierry> k
<thierry> raphink : I think that your whole blabla-dev.install file is suitable for me
<raphink> that's why I gave it to you
<thierry> :) thanks
<thierry> raphink : in control, do I really need ${misc:Depends} ?
<raphink> doesn't cost anything to keep it
<raphink> this is to be replaced by variables when the lib compiles
<Yagisan> G'day all. Anyone familiar with debarchiver ?
<raphink> if the lib requires another lib to work, then you might need it
<thierry> k
<Yagisan> I'm getting the wonderfully confusing message of "Message: udeb owner () do not match ltsp_0.61~udubackport1_amd64.changes owner (1000)."
<Yagisan> yet all packages are owned by the "jamie" user, and are in the "jamie" group, which is uid 1000
<thierry> Yagisan : what's udeb?
<thierry> Yagisan : maybe you udeb works with another user than jamie
<thierry> like sudo jamie
<thierry> raphink : are you a MOTU?
<raphink> not yet
<thierry> k
<raphink> ;)
<Yagisan> thierry: udebs are used by the install cds. I'm not trying to install the udeb, I'm trying to update a repo, to install all the other debs I built.
<thierry> k... don't know then
* Yagisan browses through debarchiver source
* Yagisan can't find *any* references to udebs any where. Now to see if dapper has a newer version.
* Yagisan sobs. Not even upgrading to dappers debarchiver fixes the problem
<Yagisan> any pbuilder gurus around ? I'd like it to not generate udebs while building packages, is this possible ?
<Kyral> hey Mez
<ogra> Yagisan, edit the control file ;)
<Yagisan> ogra: I ah, manual created the sections, and slotted the debs into the repo. But the good news is I found a bug in debarchiver
<Yagisan> ogra: but as I don't know perl, I can't create a patch for it
<ogra> just make sure its known, so someone can fix it ;)
<Yagisan> ogra: filling bug right now
<ogra> :)
<Yagisan> done. someone familiar with perl will need to check out malone bug #6011 when they have time.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #6011: Moves all debs into REJECT if any .udeb was built. In: debarchiver (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/6011
<zakame> evening all ;D
<raphink> hi zakame
<zakame> heya raphink :D
<raphink> :)
<raphink> how ar eyou doing?
<zakame> here, catching up after a busy day irl...
<raphink> mhm
<zakame> well, close to irl, as I helped my friend priest to install a new hda
<thierry> strange... I changed my source package and rebuilt, but when I send to REVU my .sources.changes, I still get the same thing than the last upload
<zakame> what `same thing'?
<thierry> zakame : well the last upload I did before...
<thierry> anyway I'm trying something, going to see if it works
<zakame> thierry: did you check you REVU uid?
<thierry> zakame : no, how do I do that?
<zakame> thierry: what's this package?
<thierry> libfxscintilla1.6
<thierry> zakame : tried a last time to send it... going to see
<zakame> thierry: I see the latest upload, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1263
<zakame> hm its BUG day right?
<thierry> zakame : how I am suposed to get mypackage.tar.gz ? debuild doesn't give it...
<zakame> indeed, you don't have a .orig.tar.gz
<thierry> yes I do
<zakame> thierry: doesn't the upstream lib have a tarball? if so just rename it then to <srcpkg>_<upstream-version>.orig.tar.gz
<Yagisan> zakame: bug day ? is that where I see how many new bugs I can find ?
<zakame> thierry: then put that in the dir outside your source tree
<zakame> Yagisan: yeah, among other things :)
<zakame> its also a HUG day too :D
<thierry> zakame : I have the .orig.tar.gz, I just don't have the .tar.gz of the package I build
<thierry> zakame : look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1263, it's not there
<zakame> thierry:  yeah I'm checking it, did you try building this in a pbuilder?
<thierry> going to try that...
<Yagisan> zakame: excellent, I'll try to report more bugs then I fix today :-P
<zakame> hm well next time you ought to do it in a pbuilder (or even in a regular dapper chroot) first, it saves a lot of pain :)
<zakame> Yagisan: w00t! :)
<thierry> zakame : I already did before, but I deleted the mypackage.tar.gz because I tough this was causing my upload to revu to stay the same... but now the mypackage.tar.gz doesn't recreate with debuild, but pbuilder was working fine before
<zakame> thierry: REVU requires full source uploads, aka source pkgs from `debuild -S -sa` or `dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa`
<zakame> brb
<zakame> thierry: note, that means for ALL uploads made to REVU
<thierry> k
<thierry> going to retry with the -sa ...
<thierry> zakame : pbuilder worked fine
<thierry> zakame : seriously I don't understand how I am supposed to get a mypackage.tar.gz...
<zakame> thierry: .orig.tar.gz , not just a mypackag.tar.gz... otherwise that'll be a Debian-native pkg
<zakame> thierry: you also don't generate a .orig.tar.gz , just use the rename the original upstream tarball to such
<thierry> zakame : I know! I have the .orig.tar.gz (but for a reason I don't know it didn't upload to REVU at the same time than the rest of my package) but I just don't know how to generate the mypackag.tar.gz
<thierry> zakame : debuild doesn't create it...
<zakame> er exactly why are you building that mypackage.tar.gz , its not needed really, and REVU iirc will silently drop that, since it won't be in the .dsc
<zakame> or in the source.changes
<thierry> k... then my package in REVU is ok?
<zakame> well the comments from daemon@poleboy.de still hold
<thierry> zakame : I changed all the stuff for it in the last upload... but why isn't there a DIR?
<zakame> thierry: exactly because there's no .orig.tar.gz to extract :(
<zakame> wb Mez :D
<thierry> zakame : but I have one in my folder... why haven't it got on REVU??
<Mez> ty, was just a relogin to see if itproperly saved the session
<thierry> libfxscintilla1.6_1.63.orig.tar.gz
<zakame> thierry: well REVU does something like `dpkg-source -x' on the .dsc, and since there's no .orig.tar.gz, there's no DIR
<zakame> thierry: yes, upload that along with the .dsc , .diff.gz , and source.changes
<thierry> zakame : but I DO have one on my computer in the same folder than .dsc, etc...
<thierry> zakame : but that's what I did before! going to retry...
<thierry> zakame : just resent... going to see if that worked in 5 minutes
<thierry> zakame : good! worked fine...
<thierry> zakame : could you review it? (If you have time for this)
<zakame> thierry: hm have you checked this against lintian? I see your binary pkg name doesn't have the SONAME
<zakame> thierry: also, your pkg desc's are so terse
<thierry> zakame : lintian is empty : http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/libfxscintilla1.6-0512211025/lintian
<thierry> zakame : what do you mean by terse?
<zakame> thierry: the place where the long desc's supposed to be is basically just echoing the desc-synopsis
<zakame> hi mhz :D cooking empanadas lately? :)
<mhz> zakame: hey, mon
<mhz> :)
<mhz> empandaas.. nope.
<thierry> zakame : ho, yeah I know, but that's all the info that was on the upstream website
<mhz> Humitas? yes
<zakame> thierry: well http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/libfxscintilla1.6-0512211025/libfxscintilla1.6-1.63/README seems to say otherwise
<thierry> zakame : well that's about the same thing...
<thierry> FXScintilla is an implementation of Scintilla for the FOX GUI Library.
<zakame> thierry: but at least put some urls, esp. info about scintilla and fox-gui
<thierry> all the stuff around is for scintilla and fox librairy... this line is the only info about fxscintilla
<thierry> k
<thierry> zakame : that's the only problem?
<zakame> still checking
<abedra> Does skype have any plans to fix their bug?
<Treenaks> abedra: what? that they exist?
<abedra> the breezy no worky bug
<abedra> the reference
<zakame> haha
<Treenaks> abedra: ask sladen
<thierry> zakame :  tell me, when you'll have finished checking it and I'll upload the last changes for the descriptions
<zakame> ok :D
<zakame> thierry: I'm pbuilder-satisfydepends on the pkg right now, so it could take a while
<thierry> k... no problem take the time you want, as long as I end up with advocated package at the end ;)
<zakame> haha... well, just to comfort you, even my REVU package is pending an advocate ;) though its lintian- and pbuilder-clean
<thierry> k...
<zakame> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=929
* zakame looks for new merges to do while pbuilding
<thierry> zakame : should every lib also have a -dev package?
<zakame> thierry: it's needed when lib sources are needed for compiling, and that's pretty much what libs do ;)
<siretart> slomo: around?
<slomo> yes
<siretart> slomo: ah, hi! :)
<slomo> hi siretart ;)
<zakame> thierry: I'll continue checking later :D
<zakame> gn8 all
<thierry> zakame : thanks, godd bye
<abedra> besides REVU what is going on today?
<sneaky> is anyone working on updating nmap
<sneaky> looks like 3.81-2ubuntu1 is the most current
<sneaky> 3.95 was release not too long ago
<dholbach> what does debian have?
<sneaky> 3.81
<JohnnyMast> dholbach do you have time to release my revu package again ?
<dholbach> dholbach: if you give me the link...
<JohnnyMast> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1248
<JohnnyMast> dholbach: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1248
<JohnnyMast> dholbach question did you get my link earlyer ?
<dholbach> JohnnyMast: yes
<JohnnyMast> ok thanks
<dholbach> JohnnyMast: did you build it in pbuilder for a test?
<JohnnyMast> yep
<dholbach> do you get this too:
<dholbach> *scroll*
<dholbach> python setup.py clean -a
<dholbach>     TTB Installation Failed
<dholbach>     -----------------------
<dholbach>     You don't seem to have the gtk and/or gtk.glade modules for
<dholbach>     Python. Please install it:
<dholbach>     - 'python-glade2'  [Ubuntu/Debian] 
<dholbach> make: [clean]  Error 1 (ignored)
<dholbach> find . -name '*.pyc' | xargs rm -f
<dholbach> rm -rf build
<JohnnyMast> nothing wrong here
<JohnnyMast> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1248 is what i gave you right ?
<dholbach> yep
<JohnnyMast> because that sounds like the prev version i fixed and then uploaded the newest for
<JohnnyMast> ow dang, dholbach i see it now
<JohnnyMast> dholbach if you look at the build deps you see its included. Do you have any idea why it pops up ?
<dholbach> JohnnyMast: do you have the -dev packages in the build-deps?
<JohnnyMast> well i have this : Build-Depends-Indep: python (>= 2.2), python-gtk2 (>=2.0), python-dev , python-glade2
<ogra> python-gtk2-dev is missing
<ogra> instead of python-gtk2
<JohnnyMast> orga is we didnt have you :) thanks !
<\sh> moins
<ogra> JohnnyMast, not sure if its enough
<JohnnyMast> we will see im pbuilding atm
<JohnnyMast> orgra its still missing python-glade2
<dholbach> apart from that it lookx good
<JohnnyMast> dholbach thanks, i tryed hard .. do you think after this is fixed its done ?
<dholbach> i'lll poke a bit at it, but i think it looks good
<seth_k|lappy> if someone is bored, could they archive http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1252 and review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1253 ?
<JohnnyMast> seth_k|lappy i could later on if i fixed this bug
<seth_k|lappy> no hurry
<JohnnyMast> :)
<\sh> what I was missing yesterday at the meeting hours?
<JohnnyMast> ok guys hint my on a gnome window manager in ubuntu coded in python
<seth_k|lappy> \sh, it was a pretty bland meeting. We talked mostly about licensing for the wiki (public domain vs. GFDL)
<\sh> seth_k|lappy: was it TB or CC? TB I think, right?
<seth_k|lappy> \sh, oh, yesterday was a CC meeting
<seth_k|lappy> dunno if there was a TB meeting too
<seth_k|lappy> \sh, are you feeling better lately?
<\sh> well...I was just sleeping like a hedgehog yesterday...
<seth_k|lappy> hehe
<\sh> seth_k|lappy: I think I'm feeling better, yes...ok..the coughing is not ok...but no fever anymore...
<seth_k|lappy> that's good :) I'm glad to hear
<\sh> yeah...just trying to eat something..and then checking the rest of the merges
<\sh> ogra: how is suse?
<ogra> better
<\sh> ogra: sounds good :) give her my best greetings :)
<ogra> sleeping currntly
<\sh> ogra: just got a call from dmitry today...looks like that isp operations is fcked...only one guy left :)
<ogra> lol
<ogra> i told you, they would have raised your salary if you stayed :)
<ogra> so dimitry can claim more now :)
<\sh> ogra: they can't ...because of tarif contract :)
<ogra> ah, there were always ways
<JohnnyMast> can some one ltell a name of a gnome project using python + glade2 ?
<\sh> ogra: dmitry is replacing klaus...and ian is the only guy left :)
<ogra> i have seen tarif people getting more money than non tariff ones
<\sh> JohnnyMast: straw
<JohnnyMast> thanks \sh
<ogra> JohnnyMast, hwdb-client ...
<\sh> ogra: well...I don't mind anymore...it was the best I did...and now some new adventures will wait for me :)
<JohnnyMast> good then i can compare the controle files and see what my package is missing
<ogra> \sh, yup :)
<seth_k|lappy> \sh, I'm working on kubuntu-team triage... is https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kmymoney2/+bug/5194 fixed now?
<ogra> JohnnyMast, oh, hwdb-client is probablky not the best then ... i usually dont use any makefiles in my python based packages ...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5194: Does not build from upstream In: kmymoney2 (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Kubuntu Team, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5194
<seth_k|lappy> I assume it is since we have a new version now
<\sh> seth_k|lappy: no..I need to merge libaqbanking..which I will do just now :)
<seth_k|lappy> \sh, ah, okay :) thanks for telling me
<\sh> seth_k|lappy: I'm closing all my bugs when they are done :)
<seth_k|lappy> yeah yeah ;) you're probably the only one
<\sh> seth_k|lappy: problem was daniels...and he uploaded a fix for some problems with xvfb this morning :)
<ogra> \sh, btw, waiting for a sync of net6 and obby to merge the new gobby :)
<\sh> ogra: I checked yesterday morning for a new obby and gobby..but it wasn't there (obby and gobby should be 0.3.x(
<ogra> it is
<ogra> since 2 days already
<ogra> (in debian)
<ogra> but elmo didnt sync them yet ...
<\sh> ogra: hups...
<ogra> i mailed while pkern pushed them into debian
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<seth_k|lappy> yayy serversplit
<\sh_away> bah...freenode is unstable
<zul> duh...:)
<pkern> \sh: (:
<pkern> I just uploaded an initial, quite bare, revision of sobby, the dedicated server.
<pkern> Not yet with init scripts or so. Just the binary and a manual page.
<dholbach> who packages it? :)
<lucas> hi
<pkern> I spoke about the Debian package. ;)
<ogra> dholbach, i'll pull it in  as soon as elmo finally syncs net6 and obby
<pkern> Perhaps I should get some fun by uploading them to REVU :D
<ogra> pkern, please dont
<pkern> ogra: Ok ):P
<ogra> i want them in edubuntu asap
<pkern> ogra: k
<ogra> so they'll go to main soon
<ogra> :)
<pkern> ogra: Sobby is stuck for ftp-master approval in Debian because it's entirely new. Just put together a little package in half an hour.
<pkern> ogra: But hehe. :P
<ogra> doesnt it get through the debian NEW queue within a week or less ?
<ogra> i heard things have sped up a lot there
<pkern> ogra: It's not so tiny currently, but hopefully.
<ogra> and i guess sobby will at least need nte6 ...
<ogra> *net6
<pkern> ogra: obby too.
<ogra> so we'll have to wait until elmo reacts on my mail ...
<pkern> ogra: Ich habe mir den Mund verbrannt gegenber den ftp-masters (Don't know the English term). Getting something into Ubuntu is the far worst justification they ever heard. :)
<pkern> ogra: I just included it in a rant, not into the mail to them. So it wasn't that hard.
<ogra> hmm, you spoke to the wrong ftpmaster ;)
<\sh_away> lol
<pkern> ogra: Hehe.
<ogra> isnt elmo still one of them in debian ?
<pkern> ogra: Well, I don't think he does much.
<pkern> ogra: elmo is still the bottleneck on various positions within Debian.
<pkern> ogra: ):
<pkern> ogra: Not for this, though.
<ogra> yes, he's very busy with is job recently
<ogra> he does a lo on launchpad atm ...
<ogra> *lot
<pkern> ogra: We had developer resignations because of him, more precisely because of keyring-maint. But I'm restricted on saying more about it. That's what annoys me, really.
<\sh> pkern: but this is really more a problem of " why you don't have more people for this" problem?
<\sh> pkern: I read some rants about it on d-d
<pkern> \sh: It's not that he accepts one besides him. |:
<\sh> pkern: I think it's more a problem of the debian board of directors ,)
<pkern> \sh: The cabal |:
<pkern> ogra: Gobby might go in without patching, Ubuntu has migrated to the epoch on gtkmm2.4, too.
<ogra> GRRR
<ogra> whats wrong with freenode today ...
<ogra> this was my 20th disconnect ...
<pkern> Hm. I thought my DSL line was responsible...
<pkern> Ah lilo again...
<ogra> not here, my DSL is fine the whole day, i thought the same this mornong ...
<tseng> if you join oftc you will see you can stay connected for days/weeks
<tseng> and no one dicks around with the servers every day
<pkern> tseng: The same on Qnet or $insert_your_favourite_net_here, whatever. ;)
<tseng> ok, oftc lets you stay connected and isnt full of rabid kids hopped up on jolt cola
<tseng> :)
<pkern> tseng: Hehe.
<tseng> daniels wrote a spec to move the channels to oftc
<pkern> tseng: http://irc.netsplit.de/cgi-bin/ncompare.cgi?n1=freenode&n2=OFTC <-- Well, no network is responsible for spambot attacks. And the probability increases with the network size.
<\sh> well..a decent user authentication must be installed :)
<\sh> with checking the original requester...if and only if you want a decent professional irc network
<\sh> well..gpg auth could be done as well
<\sh> that means a nice LP AuthServer implementation can be done ,)
<\sh> and we could establish irc.ubuntu.com
<seth_k|lappy> ugh, then I have to SSH tunnel to two different servers for IRC ;)
<seth_k|lappy> my uni blocks IRC so I always connect via SSH
<\sh> seth_k|lappy: or you have to convience your admins to allow to connect to irc.ubuntu.com ,)
<seth_k|lappy> haha, tell you what, you come down and convince them :)
<ajmitch> morning
<seth_k|lappy> hi there ajmitch :)
<\sh> yeah
<\sh> he-man/she-ra xmas special from 1985 ,-)
<lfittl> any motu here who has time to review something?
<lfittl> i know, everybody hates that question ;)
<sneaky> lfittl: what to review?
<lfittl> sneaky: my package, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1266
<seth_k|lappy> if someone is bored, could they archive http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1252 and review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1253 ?
* ajmitch is bored but not that bored
<seth_k|lappy> harsh, harsh :)
<ajmitch> no, I'm busy doing other packages while I have time ;)
<seth_k|lappy> hehe
<seth_k|lappy> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1230 needs archiving as well, it's been uploaded
* seth_k|lappy mumbles about uploader archive own uploads mumble mumble
<ajmitch> they're all too lazy ;)
<seth_k|lappy> or bored ;)
* ajmitch is doing debian uploads instead
<seth_k|lappy> the perils of being too important in more than one organization :)
<siretart> ajmitch: you are doing debian work right now?
<siretart> ajmitch: do you think you could sponsor me something? ;) - lintian clean and nice *g*
<Kyral> hmm mebbe I'm stupid but how do you tell wget to download a file to someplace other than the working directory?
<ajmitch> siretart: if it were something I could do in under 10 minutes ;)
<seth_k|lappy> Kyral, the -P option
<Kyral> ah
<siretart> ajmitch: http://tiber.tauware.de/~siretart/nxtvepg/. its not urgent, if you are at it, would be great ;)
<Kyral> ty
<ajmitch> siretart: it's just that I'm going away for a week, later today :)
<ajmitch> and I'm behind on my debian work
<siretart> oh. ok.
<siretart> you are on holiday then? great news :)
<ajmitch> siretart: permanent holiday as of lunchtime ;)
<siretart> ah, I see :)
<ajmitch> when I get back I'll have to finish all my merges, etc
<ajmitch> hold off \sh from taking them until then :)
<JohnnyMast> dholbach . ping
<JohnnyMast> ogra ping
* ajmitch wonders why you want to disturb those poor people
<dholbach> JohnnyMast: pong
<dholbach> how can i be of your assistance? :)
<dholbach> or was this a reply-to-ping test and i won, because i was quicker than ogra?
<JohnnyMast> ok i was back at the package and noticed that the warning about python-glade2 was only in the unpatched part of the pbuild
<dholbach> i don't know what you mean by "unpatched part of the pbuild"
<JohnnyMast> no you both knew my problem
<JohnnyMast> ile upload my log hold on
<dholbach> did it work, when you build-depended on the respective -dev packages?
<JohnnyMast> still that warning in clean but then further on in that build the patches are aplyed
<JohnnyMast> and no it didnt work :(
<dholbach> hmhm
<dholbach> you could try to      strace -e open,stat setup.py    and see which files it looks for
<dholbach> (if it doesn't wirte logs anyways=
<JohnnyMast> Moritz says it hooks to X during setup
<JohnnyMast> open("/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/glade.so", O_RDONLY) = 4
<Hieronymus> slomo: ping?
<slomo> Hieronymus: pong
<Kyral> I have NO idea if this is gonna work
<Kyral> But thats the fun part ain't it :D
<Hieronymus> slomo: one month ago you said you planned to sync gnunet-gtk from Debian soon. See bug #4573
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #4573: gnunet-gtk won't install In: gnunet (Ubuntu), Severity: Major, Assigned to: MOTU, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/4573
<Kyral> Oh slomo, yousa gonna kill me but I uploaded another trival change to EasyChem >_<
<slomo> Hieronymus: i'll talk to elmo when he's back... sorry :/ i didn't forget about this bug
<JohnnyMast> dholbach alcording to Moritz (MOTU) the problem is that the needed patches arnt done before the cleaning.. in the cleaning it gives the error
<slomo> dholbach: thanks for fixing gnome-games :)
<dholbach> yes, might be
<dholbach> slomo: de rien :)
<JohnnyMast> dholbach is there away to aply the patches before the clean ?
<slomo> JohnnyMast: no and it shouldn't be done
<slomo> apply this patch directly to get it in the diff.gz
<slomo> i see no other way
<slomo> it's not very clean but the only solution for this patch :/
<JohnnyMast> the problem is slomo its patching to late
<slomo> when you have this patch directly in the diff.gz it's patched early enough... i.e. before clean
<dholbach> yeah
<JohnnyMast> build the build doesnt stop at all it just reports and then patches the warning
<JohnnyMast> and then cleanly builds the package without errors nor warnings
<JohnnyMast> but thats good then isnt it ?
<JohnnyMast> because it builds the patched package
<Kyral> hmm to make a source package I use dpkg-source -b right?
<crimsun> yep
<slomo> JohnnyMast: what?
<JohnnyMast> nm
<ajmitch> Kyral: if you're that desperate
<Kyral> ajmitch: huh?
<ajmitch> Kyral: I'd rather use debuild -S
<ajmitch> as it'll run debian/rules clean first
<Kyral> This isn't for the Repos
<ajmitch> doesn't matter
<ajmitch> all your packages should be to that quality anyway :)
<Kyral> yah I know
<crimsun> bye daniel
<JohnnyMast> dholbach alright its fixed :)
<JohnnyMast> oops
<JohnnyMast> any one wants to review my fixed package ?
<Hieronymus> Will people browse REVU to review packages, or will I have to ask here?
<Hieronymus> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1232
<ajmitch> people browse revu
<lucas> Hieronymus: fixing existing packages are more important than introducing new packages to fix
<lucas> so you might be more helpful working on some merges
<lucas> ajmitch: just had a thought. why don't we add a "vote" function to review, were random users could vote to see a REVU package reviewed ?
<lucas> that would help detect packages that we really want in because there is a huge user community waiting
<ajmitch> because voting can be easily abused as another way to mercilessly nag reviewers
<lucas> of course, but it's still better than nothing
<lucas> Hieronymus: your package is a native debian package
<lucas> erm ah no
<lucas> but the changelog entry is wrong
<lucas> mmh
<lucas> not sure finally
<lucas> should it be -1ubuntu1 or -0ubuntu1 ?
<lucas> maybe -0 is better since, with that, a debian upload triggers a merge
<ajmitch> no MOTU should upload a package with -0
<crimsun> no uploads should be 0, though I've seen 0.x for NMUs
<Hieronymus> lucas: I'm using -0ubuntu1
<ajmitch> hm
<JohnnyMast> forget what i sayed about my updated package above ^^ its not valid
#ubuntu-motu 2005-12-27
<thierry> ogra, ajmitch : could you review my package? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1265 ... it's a dependency foir a package in universe candidates...
<ajmitch> thierry: have you read the library packaging guide?
<chillywilly> hi
<ajmitch> the package is missing some important bits (shlibs)
<thierry> ajmitch : where?
<ajmitch> google for debian library packaging guide
<ajmitch> hi chillywilly
<ajmitch> the shlibs bit is needed for the proper library dependencies in debian
<ajmitch> so that someone compiling with libfxscintilla1.6-dev will get the right dependency on ibfxscintilla1.6
<ajmitch> you often don't need the version in the -dev package name either
<ajmitch> that guide will tell you a bit more about it
<ajmitch> thierry: another important thing is that you're not installing the library at all :)
<ajmitch> build log, etc, are up at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1265
* ajmitch has to go  now, sorry
<jsgotangco> later ajmitch
<jsgotangco> have a good lunch :)
<Kyral> Does postinst get called during dpkg-reconfigure?
<crimsun> yes.
<Kyral> I just got called the most interesting thing
<Kyral> "motu-slave"
<bmonty> Kyral: motu-slave...who called you that?
* bmonty is too drunk to type on this keyboard
* bmonty is going to go pass out....bye!
<lamont> libwarped0-dev Depends: mpich, which doesn't exist in dapper (package changed names)...
<minghua> launchpad's email interface is pretty cool
<zakame> heya minghua :D
<zakame> rocking indeed
<minghua> hi zakame
<minghua> it has been a quiet day here
<jsgotangco> yeah
<siretart> morning
<zakame> evening
<dholbach> hello motu folks! :)
<Pupeno> [OT]  Is Linux on Dapper compiled for real-time scheduling ?
<\sh> moins
<siretart> Pupeno: there is no real time scheduling for linux at all, because linux is no realtime operating system
<siretart> hi \sh
<\sh> moins siretart
<Pupeno> siretart: ok, s/realtime/whatever was the name of the scheduler added on 2.6.13 that provided low lattency/
<siretart> Pupeno: so you are talking about the low latency patches..
<Pupeno> siretart: kinda, AFAIK, since 2.6.13 they are no longer patches but different schedulers that you can choose at compile time (well, at make config time).
<siretart> Pupeno: I think the default 'desktop' flavor of the kernel will have lowlatency enabled in the config. but I cannot check this, as I don't have a dapper system on fron of me
<siretart> Pupeno: so you could probably have a look at the build logs of the kernels
<siretart> the complete kernel config is dumped on stdout, afair
<Gloubiboulga> hi
<JohnnyMast> hey Gloubiboulga how is you package going ?
<Gloubiboulga> hi JohnnyMast
<Gloubiboulga> He's waiting for a MOTU on REVU :)
<JohnnyMast> i hope your package gets uploaded
<Gloubiboulga> what about yours JohnnyMast ?
<JohnnyMast> my 2nd isnt checked yet
<JohnnyMast> my first will be aproofed today/tomorrow
<Gloubiboulga> JohnnyMast, the first one is ttb, right ?
<JohnnyMast> yes
<azeem> lifeless: opensync got NEW'd?
<lifeless> azeem: yeah, bounced
<azeem> oh
<azeem> reason?
<lifeless> azeem: I have to resubmit after checking *every* source file
<azeem> wtf
<lifeless> bastards have both GPL and LGPL licenced files
<lifeless> I don't know what other surprises are lurking.
<azeem> are we supposed to split up the packages along their licensing?
<azeem> or just document?
<azeem> the latter seems rather ugh unless there are other licenses involved as well
<lifeless> just document
<lifeless> the 'formats' are GPL
<lifeless> the 'engine' is LGPL
<lifeless> for some rather unguessable reason
<azeem> maybe upstream didn't realize?
* StevenK wonders if he can bug someone to upload a large package.
<JohnnyMast> how do you mean ... to pack ?
<lifeless> azeem: /COPYING is LGPL
<lifeless> azeem: not sure how they can *not* realise
<JohnnyMast> StevenK ??
<StevenK> JohnnyMast: Huh?
<JohnnyMast> <JohnnyMast> how do you mean ... to pack ?
<StevenK> I don't understand your question.
<JohnnyMast> you asked something
<JohnnyMast> * StevenK wonders if he can bug someone to upload a large package.
<azeem> lifeless: well, yeah.  I initially thought maybe those utils are GPL and have contributed by somebody else who just copy&pasted license boilerplate
<azeem> +been
<lifeless> azeem: nah, they are key components
<lifeless> its useless without the formats
<dholbach> ajmitch, slomo_, tseng: new beagle crack :-)
<azeem> lifeless: sounds like an upstream bug then
<lifeless> azeem: ftp-master indicated doco was sufficient
<azeem> not one I care about too much, but maybe they should, depending on their motivation to use the LGPL
<lifeless> yah
<lifeless> I'll mail the list
<tseng> dholbach: yes well
<tseng> dholbach: we have to go through debian again, it needs repackaging
<dholbach> good luck with that! :)
<tseng> thanks
<StevenK> dholbach: Can I bug you to upload a package? :-)
<dholbach> if it's not 80Mb or something, sure ;)
<dholbach> the dsl line at my parents place is soooooo boringly slow
<StevenK> dholbach: It's 26ish
<dholbach> mb?
<StevenK> Yup.
* dholbach cries
<dholbach> yeah, i can do it, i'll upload it to another host over lunch
<dholbach> which one is it?
<StevenK> Okay, great. Grab xemacs21-packages 2005.12.08-1, and I have a 2Kb diff for it.
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> StevenK: do you have the link somewhere?
<StevenK> To the diff? Sure. http://wedontsleep.org/~steven/xemacs21-packages_2005.12.08-1ubuntu1.debdiff
<dholbach> ah ok, don't need no full upload *phew*
<StevenK> No. The source is already in the archive. :-)
<StevenK> Just a smallish diff and a dsc
<dholbach> yeah, looks good
<dholbach> StevenK: done, "Thanks for your contribution to Ubuntu." :-)
<StevenK> dholbach: Thanks!
<zakame> evening all
<JohnnyMast> good afternoon ppl
<jpatrick> JohnnyMast: evening
<JohnnyMast> slomo ?
<slomo> JohnnyMast: hi :)
<JohnnyMast> you have been talking to Moritz about the ttb package right ?
<JohnnyMast> slomo he made his vote already
<siretart> n'evening
<slomo> yes... i'll take a look later tonight when you give me the url now :)
<JohnnyMast> slomo, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1275
<slomo> siretart: i've finally started the media pages *sigh* i hope i finish them later tonight or tomorrow... i've to visit a friend in ~30 minutes...
<siretart> slomo: ah, ok. have fun!
<JohnnyMast> slomo are you also german ?
<siretart> slomo: have you heared about new upstream of lame? they seem to have renamed liblame to libmp3lame0
<siretart> and are providing the old package
<slomo> siretart: huh? url please :)
<slomo> siretart: but i don't like the change... i've uploaded a NEW package dependending on liblame-dev only a few hours ago ;)
<slomo> JohnnyMast: yes
<siretart> slomo: http://lame.sourceforge.net/download/src/lame3.89beta.tar.gz seems to be the latest release, from aug 05
<siretart> sorry, sep 05
<JohnnyMast> i see the link now
<slomo> siretart: "Latest LAME release : v3.96.1 July 2004"
<siretart> thats what you see on the main page
<siretart> now proceed to the download page on sf.net
<slomo> siretart: 3.89beta is centuries old
<slomo> siretart: "lame3.89beta.tar.gz     14-Sep-2001"
<slomo> hmm
<siretart> mom
<siretart> that wasn't the right one
<siretart> lame-3.97b2.tar.gz
<siretart> thats the version I'm talking about
<siretart> I downloaded it from sf.net
<siretart> http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/lame/lame-3.97b2.tar.gz for a direct link
<slomo> oh ok... but it's a beta, let's wait for the real thing
<siretart> I'm a bit concerned that they seem to have renamed the lib, I fear they broke ABI compatibility, so we would have to rebuild all reverse depends
<slomo> i guess the rename was only for cosmetical reasons :) but we have to rebuild everything anyway because of the new name
<slomo> they haven't broken ABI and API since 3.91 iirc
<siretart> they still provide the old package name
<slomo> "package name"?
<siretart> wait
* slomo finally gets the tarball :)
<siretart> Provides: liblame0
<slomo> oh lol
<slomo> liblame0 was the wrong name anyway...
<siretart> I don't want you to miss your rendevouz ;)
<slomo> it contains "/usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0"
<siretart> ah, interesting..
<siretart> ok, I'll continue merging then
<slomo> so probably nothing to worry about... but feel free to do the needed changes and rebuild everything against the new one :)
<siretart> I'll svn-inject it in our repo then, okay?
<slomo> hm no... i thought of doing the changes to our 3.96.1 package
<slomo> we definitely don't want a lame beta... sometimes they produce weird mp3s :)
<siretart> oh
<siretart> then good that I asked you in advance ;)
<slomo> but before that we should take a look at ABI compatibility
<siretart> (I didn't want to upload it anyway that quickly)
<slomo> hehe
<siretart> well, anyway, I have more important stuff to do anyway
<slomo> hm, i'll write it on my todo list and leave now :)
<slomo> bbl
<siretart> slomo: have fun *wave*
<JohnnyMast> :)
<thesaltydog> is malone now for all bugs, or still just for universe?
<Kyral> hmmm
* Kyral codes to look at the F-Spot sourcecode
<Kyral> I wonder how hard it would be to add an option to upload to Facebook
<sistpoty> hi folks
<jpatrick> lo sistpoty
<siretart> hi sistpoty
<sistpoty> huhu siretart
<rikai> evening, all.
<JohnnyMast> evening rikai
<sistpoty> siretart: can I use dcut to undo a bogus upload?
<siretart> sistpoty: on revu not, on ubuntu archive, I think so
<sistpoty> siretart: on ubuntu archive... I need to undo vice upload :(
* sistpoty looks hastily for examples
<siretart> sistpoty: (problem from kathrin): is it possible that an 1:n relationship in an ER diagram has attributes? (or is this possible just for n:m relationships)?
<sistpoty> hm... *think*
<dholbach> siretart: i think it's possible, although i'd always design it in a different way :)
<siretart> dholbach: me too, I'd don't allow it, but her boss thinks that is a good idea (I don't!)
<dholbach> time to take away his crack pipe ;)
<sistpoty> siretart: possible... at least this was the solution for one sp2 exercise
<siretart> sistpoty: ok, so this is 'just' a problem when mapping the ER to tables, right?
<dholbach> yeah, that's when the actual work starts ;)
<sistpoty> siretart: shouldn't be actually
<sistpoty> siretart: iirc it would be mapped as if it were part of the 1-relation
<siretart> not a hard problem, but in 1:n relationships, you don't introduce extra tables, (as opposed to n:m relationships)
<siretart> sistpoty: right. ok thank you
<sistpoty> siretart: np... but I'm not quite clear about the difference between attributed relation and extra attribute of entity right now
<sistpoty> I guess it's just a matter of viewpoint :)
<sistpoty> damn... /me doesn't find an example for dcut :(
<siretart> sistpoty: < silvester> thank you very much :)
<sistpoty> siretart: np silvester ;)
<dholbach> sistpoty: http://ftp.up.ac.za/debian/UploadQueue/README
<siretart> http://ftp.up.ac.za/debian/UploadQueue/README
<siretart> oh, dholbach was faster
<dholbach> :-D
<siretart> ;)
<dholbach> YAY! I win a prize!
<dholbach> :-p
<sistpoty> dholbach: thx
<dholbach> it was mentioned in the manpage
<sistpoty> gna... too late. katie was fastest :/
* sistpoty hides in shame
* Loiosh pets sistpoty
<sistpoty> thx Loiosh
<dholbach> sistpoty: what did you do?
* Loiosh wags. =)
* siretart is guilty, I distracted his focus.. :(
<sistpoty> dholbach: resolving build-dependency libxpm4-dev to libxpm-dev... but libxpm4-dev is a virtual package from libxaw6/7-dev, so s.th. completely different
<sistpoty> strange enough that it did build
<Moxie> think anyone could help me out?
<sistpoty> maybe 3 hours of sleep just aren't enough
<sistpoty> what's your problem, Moxie?
<Moxie> im trying to figure out the yaboot
<Moxie> i can install both mac tiger and ubuntu....
<siretart> well, just upload a fixed package afterwards
<siretart> with a bit of luck, it will get faster than the buildds can fetch them
<Moxie> then when i get to the yaboot screen when i first turn my ibook on, it wont load into mac
<Moxie> i can type x then nothing happens
<Moxie> but it will load into ubuntu
<Moxie> i cannot figure it out for the life of me
<sistpoty> Moxie: sorry, I don't have the slightest clue bout yaboot
<Moxie> thanks anyways
<sistpoty> siretart: I already cleaned my /tmp where the "fix" resided
<siretart> :(
<sistpoty> at least this will have a funny changelog then... as in "lalala... the last upload never happened"
<dholbach> the motureviewers team now has an emblem :)
<Loiosh> Woo!
* sistpoty looks
* dholbach has 4 emblems now on his page: https://launchpad.net/people/dholbach :)
* dholbach needs logos for accessibility and motu too
<Hieronymus> dholbach: now you still need a homepage
<Hieronymus> dholbach: the name sounds as if the team reviews .debdiffs, and you're supposed to assing patches with .debdiffs to them. Is that so? If it is, please put that in its homepage
* dholbach is not the only member :)
<dholbach> but yeah, that's one of their purposes
* dholbach has an accessibility icon now too :)
<dholbach> the motu thing is a bit hard
<dholbach> Hieronymus: done
<jpatrick> Someone care to look at: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1277 ?
* dholbach looks
<jpatrick> dholbach: I think I've made a small error with the debhelper verison
<jpatrick> should be (>= 5.0.0)
<dholbach> is it strictly required?
<jpatrick> Not sure...
<jpatrick> but compat's 5
<dholbach> i shouldn't think so
<dholbach> if we divert from debian, we should do the necessary stuff, but anyways, i'm generall fine with it
<jpatrick> should I leave it as it is?
<dholbach> i approved it
<dholbach> but i'd be happy if somebody else could sponsor the upload
<elektranox> what's the right name of the section for games?
<dholbach> because the connection at my parents places it boringly slow
<dholbach> games?
<JohnnyMast> from the nitpicky department:
<JohnnyMast> hahahahahaahaha
<JohnnyMast> :p
<elektranox> in synaptic there are this sections
<elektranox> and the packages are sorted to them
<dholbach> jpatrick: i made a note
<dholbach> elektranox: yeah, that's set in debian/control
<elektranox> yes
<elektranox> but what's the section name for the games
<dholbach> games?
<dholbach> i suppose it's 'games'
<elektranox> Synaptic shows me only the german Section titles :P
<jpatrick> dholbach: I think I'll poke Riddell
<dholbach> jpatrick: when i'm back at my place, i'll sponsor the biggest crack you have, but just not here ;)
<dholbach> Riddell: if you upload lmms, i checked it's definitely the upstream source and the changes to the debian/ dir make sense as well
<sistpoty> dholbach, jpatrick: I'll try building it and will upload it then
<Hieronymus> elektranox: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-subsections
<Hieronymus> "The Debian archive maintainers provide the authoritative list of subsections. At present, they are: admin, base, comm, contrib, devel, doc, editors, electronics, embedded, games, gnome, graphics, hamradio, interpreters, kde, libs, libdevel, mail, math, misc, net, news, non-US, non-free, oldlibs, otherosfs, perl, python, science, shells, sound, tex, text, utils, web, x11."
<jpatrick> sistpoty: cheers
<elektranox> ok
<elektranox> I've got a second question:
<elektranox> How are the man pages created? Can I copy <projectname.gz> to /usr/share/man/man1/ and it will be there?
<JohnnyMast> better use docbook2x templates
<JohnnyMast> and edit them
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> you get them via dh_make
<JohnnyMast> elektranox let me give you a template of my package
<elektranox> ok
<JohnnyMast> http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/ttb-0512220710/ttb-0.9.4/debian/ttb.1.docbook
<JohnnyMast> dont forget to add docbook2x to your build deps
<JohnnyMast> and in your rules file at the build section add
<JohnnyMast> docbook2x-man debian/<docbook file name>
<JohnnyMast> ule be fine :)
<TheMuso> Merry Christmas to you. Hope you have an enjoyable Christmas where ever
<TheMuso> you are.
<elektranox> is any special versionen needed, or can I leave this part?
<JohnnyMast> nope just depend on docbook2x
<JohnnyMast> thats the package name dockbook2x
<JohnnyMast> its not like python where you have python and python2.4 for example .... dockbook2x will be okey
<dholbach> good night everybody
<JohnnyMast> TheMuso mary christmass buddy
<JohnnyMast> dholbach sleep well
<crimsun_> night daniel
<JohnnyMast> elektranox do you use pbuilder already ?
<crimsun_> dholbach: thanks for #19668 :)
<sistpoty> gn8 dholbach
<elektranox> yes
<elektranox> I use
<elektranox> it
<dholbach> crimsun_: yeah - i guess that made some people quite happy
<JohnnyMast> elektranox very good
<dholbach> sleep tight guys
<dholbach> *wave*
<crimsun_> dholbach: myself in particular, since gnometris is practically the only game I can play on this laptop that lacks hardware 3D accel ;)
<JohnnyMast> gn8 daniel
<JohnnyMast> 2l8
<crimsun_> eh he knows.
<JohnnyMast> crimsun_ who ?
<crimsun_> daniel
<JohnnyMast> oooh :)
<JohnnyMast> elektranox if you need any help and no ppl are responding contact me @ ravecoolr@hotmail.com (msn)
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> what transition is going on that removes VLC?
<crimsun_> I haven't transitioned it to the new dbus.
<Kyral> ah
<Kyral> ty
<crimsun_> it's on my list of TODOs for tonight.
<Kyral> this is why I keep Xine as a backup :D
<Kyral> thanks for lettin' me know crimsun_
<crimsun_> meh, I'll just kick it now so people don't grumble too much ;)
<Kyral> lol
<Kyral> should I stop my dist upghrade them :P
<crimsun_> not necessarily
<crimsun_> it's not _that_ crucial ;)
<Kyral> well I'm lazy so I won't want to reinstall VLC ;P
<Kyral> I'll update later on
<crimsun_> Blah, I'll just revert the b-d to mozilla-dev because firefox still ftbfs on amd64.
<sistpoty> ping desrt
#ubuntu-motu 2005-12-28
<ilmari> where do I report bugs agains universe packages not listed in bugzilla or launchpad?
<ilmari> s/agains/against/
<crimsun_> ilmari: ask for their source names to be added. /join #launchpad
<crimsun_> ilmari: then file the bug per usual
<crimsun_> granted, most people are probably on holiday
<ilmari> oh, it's been added snice last I checked
<ilmari> (dhcdbd)
<minghua> hi crimsun_, may I bug you to upload the scim-* rebuilds for me?
<minghua> crimsun_: or if you are busy, I'm going to try asking other MOTUs
<crimsun_> minghua: sure, which #s?
<minghua> crimsun_: 5893, 5894, 5895, thanks
<minghua> crimsun_: if you remember I said something about a bug for scim-uim, it is actually in uim, so scim-uim can be uploaded
<crimsun_> ok.
<crimsun_> sec.
<crimsun_> minghua: is it intentional that #5895 has the debdiff for scim-chewing attached?
<minghua> crimsun_: no.  apparently I screwed up :-(
<minghua> crimsun_: can you generate the rebuild yourself, or you want to wait for my new debdiff?
<minghua> crimsun_: I really tested it, I just pasted the wrong debdiff
<crimsun_> minghua: I'll do it
<minghua> crimsun_: thanks!
<sistpoty> I'm off to bed now... gn8 everyone
<crimsun_> night sistpoty
<Psoriasis> I have a free software project here: www.freshmeat.net/projects/idjc that I would like you to consider for inclusion in the ubuntu distibution.  Thanks.
<crimsun_> wiki/UniverseCandidates.
<Psoriasis> Thanks.
<lifeless> thats a really unpleasant irc name btw.
<jsgotangco> especially in the morning while eathing breakfast
<crimsun_> vlc ftbfs due to mozilla not having been updated to cope with the firefox-dev New World Order
<crimsun_> this touches any package [!amd64]  that b-ds on mozilla-dev
<Kyral> crimsun_: you uploaded a new VLC today right?
<crimsun_> yes, but it ftbfs due to the issue I just stated.
<crimsun_> I'd fix it, but I don't have main upload privs.
<Kyral> it has another problem
<crimsun_> what has what?
<Kyral> VLC
<Kyral> The following packages have unmet dependencies: vlc: Depends: libdbus-1-1 (>= 0.50) but it is not installable
<crimsun_> that's not the underlying issue.
<Kyral> oh
<Kyral> Sorry then
<crimsun_> a rebuild against the new dbus-transitioned libhal-dev would fix that, which is the entire reason I kicked it
<Kyral> ah
<crimsun_> however, it's the mozilla-dev screwage that's causing it to ftbfs
<Kyral> ah
* Kyral goes to watch Bleach with XINE
<zul> heylo
<Kyral> hey zul
<minghua> apt-proxy stores the cached packages at /var/cache/apt-proxy, right?  (my /etc/apt-proxy/apt-proxy-v2.conf says so)
<hub_> hi
<hub_> can someone unarchive libiptcdata?
<hub_> it hasn't been uploaded
<Burglaptop> do you guys need https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUGLUTransition anymore?
<crimsun> no.
<crimsun> we can probably make a Transitions hierarchy and stuff the info there
<Burglaptop> page is dead
<Burglaptop> do you want the information off of it?
<crimsun> not necessary
<Burglaptop> ok
<minghua> any apt-proxy user here?
<minghua> apt-proxy works fine for me, I'm just very curious where does it store the cached packages
<hub_> Burglaptop: question. did you order large quantity of ubuntu cds?
<Burglaptop> hub_: nope, why?
<hub_> 'cause I get request a few buck of GST and $25 of fskcing broker fee
<hub_> extorsion
<hub_> so I was wondering what was others people situation
<Burglaptop> hub_: my brother didn't get that
<hub_> I get them end of october. received the bill yesterday
<StevenK> minghua: /var/cache/apt-proxu
<StevenK> Er, apt-proxy
<minghua> StevenK: yeah, I thought so too (according to man page), but my /var/cache/apt-proxy is empty
<minghua> but my download is still cached
<minghua> which makes me even more curious
<zakame> er are we in UVF now?
<StevenK> I didn't think that was until next year?
<Burglaptop> zakame: not yet
<zakame> Burglaptop: cool, I got confused then, with what's in DeveloperResources
<Burglaptop> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule
<Burglaptop> January 19th
<zakame> ooh k
<minghua> Hmm, no after a reboot I lost my apt-proxy cache
<minghua> something is wrong here
<crimsun> oh wow, now that quod libet 0.16 supports mp4 and mpc, I have no reason to use rhythmbox at all
<zakame> rocking, I was looking for an alt as well
<minghua> okay, found the problem: exceptions.OSError: [Errno 13]  Permission denied: '/var/cache/apt-proxy/debian'
<prabu^> Hello al
<prabu^> i created the ptlink ircd package
<crimsun> yes?
<prabu^> erm
<prabu^> wait it dont work :S
<prabu^> dh_installdocs
<prabu^> cp: cannot stat `ChangeLog:': No such file or directory
<prabu^> i get that :S
<zakame> hm is libbonobomm1.3 not depending on libgtkmm2.0-1c2a yet?
<crimsun> not yet.
<zakame> waah, I couldn't build libbonobouimm1.3 ...
<crimsun> prabu^: is it listed in .docs or something?
<prabu^> ah yea
<zakame> whoa libbonobomm1.3's in MoM, but not listed in sistpoty's
<crimsun> just ask him to refresh later.
<zakame> I better take that pkg too :)
<prabu^> aha
<prabu^> done
<prabu^> so where do i submit the package for testing,etc ?
<crimsun> REVU.
<prabu^> i register by joining the list correct ?
<crimsun> there are instructions on the REVU page
<tseng> hi
<crimsun> hi
<JohnnyMast> slomo ?
<dholbach> hellas motu wannabes and motus
<lucas> hellas dholbach
<dholbach> woohoo, another greek in here ;-)
<lucas> (hellas others too)
<lucas> well, my latin is a bit rusty
<lucas> but something similar should work in latin :-)
<dholbach> hihi
<jpatrick> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> jpatrick: pong
<jpatrick> dholbach: my package has been vetoed
<JohnnyMast> what does vetoed mean ?
<dholbach> by whom? where?
<jpatrick> forbidden
<jpatrick> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1277
<jpatrick> should be easy to fix....
<dholbach> yeah - i just thought that this was "just a debian package updated"
<jpatrick> so did I
<dholbach> however, i wondered, why you removed those makefile rules
<jpatrick> I didn't
<jpatrick> it was like that
<dholbach> in the diff i saw that
<jpatrick> not the first upload of it
<dholbach> the one i checked yesterday anyways ;)
<jpatrick> "(rules targets are not files)." <- what should I do about that?
<JohnnyMast> thats just a sugestion i think, jpatrick i have it like you have as well
<JohnnyMast> this is dh_make standard isnt it
<dholbach> jpatrick: just look at the debian/rules from the original debian package
<JohnnyMast> brb im gonna have a shower
<jpatrick> dholbach: oh yeah it's there
<jpatrick> must of missed it, oppss
<dholbach> don't worry :)
<jpatrick> reuploaded
<jpatrick> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1280
<Gloubiboulga> hello
<JohnnyMast> Gloubiboulga hi
<jpatrick> someone around to look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1281 ?
<dholbach> jpatrick: will do so
<dholbach> after i reviewed lfittl's packages
<jpatrick> dholbach: thank you very much
<dholbach> de rien
* Nafallo ponders network-manager-{vpnc,openvpn} :-P
<MasterC> hi
<MasterC> I have problems with banshee and libdbus
<MasterC> it requires libdbus-1-1, but its not installable
<MasterC> only libdbus1-2 is available
<MasterC> is this the right channel? :)
<MasterC> oh, I am using dapper
<dholbach> if you like the adventure you could just try to rebuild it :)
<dholbach> sudo apt-get build-dep banshee && sudo apt-get source -b banshee
<dholbach> and see what happens ;)
<MasterC> okay, lets go :D
<dholbach> (it might want to have dpkg-dev first)
<MasterC> build-dep are not okay :-/
<dholbach> what does it say?
<MasterC> I only have the german message <g>
<dholbach> fire away
<MasterC> E: : Build-Abhngigkeit fr banshee konnte nicht erfllt werden.
<dholbach> oh, seems like there's some meddling in debian/control involved as well
<dholbach> the mono and media guys will hopefully poke at it soon
<dholbach> you could have a look if there's a bug filed on malone already
<MasterC> malone?
<dholbach> http://launchpad.net/malone
<dholbach> our bug tracker
<dholbach> jpatrick: commented on it
<dholbach> jpatrick: seems like you'll have to fix debian/rules or the upstream build system somehow
<Nafallo> slomo_: ^ :-)
<slomo_> Nafallo: thanks :)
<slomo_> MasterC: i'll fix banshee later today... nothing to worry about :)
<Nafallo> slomo_: you should hilight banshee ;-)
<MasterC> this would be great :)
<jpatrick> dholbach: what's the prob?
<slomo_> MasterC: i didn't want to fix it with the current version but wanted to wait for the new one which was released yesterday
<dholbach> jpatrick: see my comments - seems it doesnt install anything into the package apart from documentation
<MasterC> ah, okay
* Nafallo hilights dhcdbd,network-manager,screem ;-)
* dholbach highlights too much stuff ;)
<jpatrick> dholbach: it should install a .desktop file
<dholbach> Nafallo: including "transition" - that's the most useful hightlight to stay up to scratch ;)
<dholbach> jpatrick: it doesnt install anything apart from documentation
<dholbach> jpatrick: look at my comment
<slomo_> hi dholbach :)
<jpatrick> hmm..
<dholbach> hellas slomo_
<Nafallo> dholbach: hehe, I see those anyway when I care ;-)
<dholbach> for the mono team: http://people.mmgsecurity.com/~lorenb/lat/releases/lat-0.8.1.tar.gz :)
<StevenK> Is there anything else I can use to inspect a diff rather than less and diffstat?
<StevenK> wine has a largish diff, and I don't want to read all 12,000 lines of it.
<dholbach> if it's tremendously big, i usually do   grep -E ^"\-\-\-\ " bla.diff    to get an overview :)
<StevenK> dholbach: That's what diffstat is for. :-)
* dholbach has a look at diffstat
<dholbach> :)
<jpatrick> dholbach: reuploaded
<dholbach> jpatrick: will have a look
<StevenK> The other problem is this diff touches a hell of a lot. :-/
<dholbach> just upload it and see what the users have to say
<dholbach> :-p
<dholbach> that's good for decision making too ;)
<StevenK> reverted:
<StevenK> --- wine-0.9/loader/wine.man.in
<StevenK> +++ wine-0.9.orig/loader/wine.man.in
* jpatrick pulls out his pbuilder
* StevenK wonders what the reverted actually means.
* dholbach strokes his pbuilder
<slomo_> dholbach: xerxas wanted to package it but he has almost no time currently... and i'm currently packaging 3 other things ;)
<dholbach> yeah, just as a heads up :)
<dholbach> i know you (and the community) love all the mono crack :)
<slomo_> well, currently i'm a bit pissed off by the ppc problems which seem to be a general buildd breakage... and everybody is on holidays now :/
<dholbach> :-/
<raphink> :(
* raphink just saw that he forgot about BugDay :(
<jpatrick> dholbach: appears to work now :)
<jpatrick> raphink: Riddell refused the pkg when it didn't have kubuntu_01_kdepot.diff
<raphink> sure jpatrick
<raphink> I don't say you shall not have it
<raphink> I say you shall have a real diff
<raphink> not the one Riddell made
<dholbach> jpatrick: commented again
<raphink> but the one that fits your own admin/cvs.sh
<jpatrick> this could be the final -> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1285
<dholbach> jpatrick: please ask some kde guys to check it - i clearly have no expertise there
<lfittl> dholbach: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1284
<Gloubiboulga> raphink, do have think you could have a look at my packages?
<raphink> I'm having a loko right now Gloubiboulga
<Gloubiboulga> raphink, you're the best one ;)
<raphink> du moins j'essaie
<raphink> grer les conversations, le chroot et tout en meme temps c'est chaud
<Gloubiboulga> :) d'o l'importance du multitache
<raphink> le pb c'ets de savoir jusqu' quel point je suis multitache ;)
<dholbach> raphink: quoi est chaud?
<raphink> dholbach: c'est chaud, a veut dire que c'est( difficile
<dholbach> ah cool, j'essaie de me souvenir de a ;)
<raphink> :)
<Gloubiboulga> dholbach, do you learn french ?
<dholbach> Gloubiboulga: un petit peu seulement - mais j'ai dj lu Harry Potter 1-3 en franais :)
<raphink> ouch
<raphink> dholbach: pourquoi lire des livres amricains en franais ?
<raphink> nous avons une littrature riche dans notre propre langue
<Gloubiboulga> dholbach, ton fanais semble dj trs bon
<Gloubiboulga> franais*
<dholbach> raphink: parce que je sais le text :)
<raphink> huhu
* raphink prfre lire Narnia que Harry Potter... mais c'est une question de choix
<dholbach> Gloubiboulga: c'est parce que seb128 dit moi tous les erreurs je fait ;)
* StevenK is coming to the conclusion that the code changes in wine's merged debdiff can be ignored.
<raphink> dholbach: c'est parceque seb128 _me signale toutes mes erreurs_
<dholbach> raphink: merci beaucoup :)
<raphink> Gloubiboulga: fini de rgler mon chroot dapper ici, je builde ton paquet ;)
<Gloubiboulga> danke raphink :)
<lfittl> dholbach: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1286
<dholbach> raphink: j'ai lu quelque livres de Balzac, mais en allemand :)
<lucas> ah cool, on va pouvoir parler francais ici !
<raphink> lucas: :)
<dholbach> lfittl: done
<dholbach> les franais sont les seules gens qui just parlent leur propre langue :)
<dholbach> est pas d'anglais :)
<lfittl> dholbach: thanks :)
<dholbach> c'est comme a en #ubuntu-desktop aussi :)
<lucas> dholbach: ah ah ;)
<Yagisan> slomo, or siretart - are you around ?
<slomo_> Yagisan: yes :)
<siretart> Yagisan: yes :)
<siretart> hi slomo_ :) - morning Yagisan
<Yagisan> great!
<Yagisan> siretart, slomo_ which of you is more familiar with transcode ? I want to see if you can reproduce some odd behaviour
<siretart> I did the last upload, yes, but I dont use transcode that much
<thierry> ogra : you told me my package didn't installed (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1265) how do I know if it installs or not, and what do I do to fix it
<thierry> ?
<slomo_> Yagisan: me neither... the last time i used it was about 2 years ago ;)
<slomo_> Yagisan: what behaviour?
<Yagisan> siretart, slomo_: OK, on a 2GHz amd64 system (64bit mode), completely idle except for transcode, it starts transcoding dvds at 20fps
<Yagisan> but by the next morning it is only doing 0.3fps
<Yagisan> with no other load on the system, and no changes to transcode
<slomo_> hm, reminds me of thoggen ;)
<siretart> sounds strange
<Yagisan> siretart, slomo: if you stop it and start it again, it goes back to full speed
<slomo_> hmm
<Yagisan> siretart, slomo: It's odd, and annoying as my p2-300 does 1.5fps
<raphink> rappelle moi pour libflu Gloubiboulga je dois y aller l
<Yagisan> siretart, slomo: quick way to reproduce it is install dvdrip, set up a single system cluster, and encode a dvd overnight
<siretart> raphink: a qui tu escrit?
<raphink> siretart:  Gloubiboulga ;)
<siretart> Yagisan: I'll put that on my list, okay
<slomo_> Yagisan: hm, please file a bug in malone about it
<Gloubiboulga> ok raphink merci pour jargon
<Yagisan> sireatert: thanks,    slomo_: sure, just wanted to see if either of the other MOTUmedia members I know had noticed it
* siretart has to train his french - we are going skiing in france in a week
<siretart> ;)
<dholbach> siretart: nice one
<dholbach> two new packages for Universe (ok, they're in NEW first) ;)
<Gloubiboulga> what is the process when a package has been advocated twice on REVU?
<dholbach> Gloubiboulga: somebody uploads it :)
<Gloubiboulga> no, really ? ;)
<dholbach> every new binary packages has to be reviewed by our ftpmaster, so it's in NEW for a while
<dholbach> then it hopefully biulds and hits the archive
<Gloubiboulga> ok
<dholbach> over christmas this should take a bit longer
<dholbach> but usually it's done within 2-3 days
<slomo_> hm, let's file some ITP :)
<dholbach> ttb and dvdstyler are up
<pkern> elmo's on holidays, who's in charge currently? ;)
<dholbach> nobody
<dredg> anarchy!
<pkern> heh ;)
<thierry> How can I test if my package install or not??
<pkern> piuparts perhaps ;)
<slomo_> or install them ;)
<thierry> slomo_ : ogra says my package doesn't install but I get Unpacking libfxscintilla1.6 (from libfxscintilla1.6_1.63-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<thierry> Setting up libfxscintilla1.6 (1.63-0ubuntu1) ...
<thierry> thierry@modemcable050:~/dev$
<slomo_> hmm... ask ogra :)
<thierry> slomo_ : yeah but ogra not responding
<thierry> slomo_ : the build logs and package is there http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1265
<dholbach> slomo_, thierry: ogra said he'd be out for getting christmas presents for some 3h ago
<lfittl> dholbach: did a small update on http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1289 please advocate again :)
<raphink> dholbach: could you have a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1255 please?
<ogra> dholbach, no presents :)
<raphink> or slomo_ maybe ;)
<slomo_> dholbach: can you have a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1290 ? :)
<slomo_> i'll take raphink's package then
<dholbach> lfittl: done
<ogra> dholbach, i only picked up my 12" ibook :)
<raphink> thanks slomo_ :)
<dholbach> slomo_: righto
<dholbach> ogra: i see
<slomo_> ogra: good choice :)
<Nafallo> we have something on the wiki about dchroots? ;-)
<raphink> yep Nafallo
<ogra_> slomo, i need a testing device for edubuntu ppc :)
<raphink> Nafallo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<Nafallo> raphink: thanks :-)
<ogra_> but this osX chatsoftware is a bit odd
<slomo_> ogra_: do you have an airport extreme in there? :)
<ogra_> sadly, yes
<slomo_> ogra_: os x _is_ weird ;)
<slomo_> try the bcm43xx drivers... they should work without wep and with software wep (i.e. wpa supplicant magic)
<ogra_> i think it does some things right, but ubuntu feels lots better
<ogra_> hmm, this keyxboiard is cool
<ogra_> i just have to get used to it#
<slomo_> raphink: the removal of svn-commit.tmp didn't work... don't worry about it :)
<ogra_> slomo, thanks !
<raphink> slomo_: hmm ok
<slomo_> raphink: uh... perfect until now :)
<raphink> :)
* slomo_ builds it
<thierry> ogra_ : if you have a little bit of spare time while installing driver or something, could you explain me why my package (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1265) doesn't install? I'm using cdbs, it should install no?
<dholbach> ogra_: you still do typos, so it's nothing about the keyboard quality ;)
<ogra_> thierry, dholbach is the cdbs god in here
<dholbach> is he?
<ogra_> dholbach, hey, i'm only using this thing since 10min
<slomo_> only as long as jbailey isn't in here :)
<raphink> thierry: did you make sure the lib is built in debian/tmp?
<thierry> dholbach : could you take a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1265 ? It doesn't install and I don't understand why
<dholbach> thierry: right, will look
<thierry> thanks
<dholbach> thierry_eating: missing build dep on libxt-dev
<dholbach> thierry_eating: i meant libxft-dev
<dholbach> thierry_eating: uh strange: libfox1.4-dev already depends on libxft-dev
<slomo_> raphink: hm, perfect :)
<raphink> nothing is ever perfect slomo_ ;)
<raphink> it can just get close to some standards ;)
<Yagisan> I've just been looking at my stats on launchpad, and I've noticed I've been allocated karma. Does karma have a use ?
<dholbach> thierry_eating: seems it's a libxft-dev bug - they don't seem to ship a libXft.la
<thierry_eating> dholbach : k... so do I add libxft-dev as deps anyway? could it solve the problem?
<dholbach> it doesnt
<dholbach> you should ping daniels
<dholbach> libxft (2.1.8.2-0ubuntu1) dapper; urgency=low
<dholbach>   * New upstream release.
<dholbach>   * Repackaged to fit all the other X packages.
<dholbach>   * Stop shipping libXft.la.
<dholbach>  -- Daniel Stone <daniel.stone@ubuntu.com>  Wed, 21 Dec 2005 13:13:31 +1100
<dholbach> thierry_eating: and i don't see a workaround just yet, apart from fixing libxft
<dholbach> thierry_eating: sorry for not being of more assistance
<thierry_eating> dholbach : big thanks anyway, otherwise I could have spent day trying to understand what I did wrong :)
<dholbach> thierry_eating: no, as i said, just write daniels a mail or file a bug on it
<thierry_eating> dholbach : and what do I say to daniels? "You should restart shipping libXft.la?
<thierry_eating> k
<dholbach> i don't see the obvious reason for not shipping it
<thierry_eating> k
<thierry_eating> but then what do I tell him?
<thierry_eating> ok ok sorry
<Riddell> Yagisan: karma gets you girls
<dholbach> thierry_eating: just tell him, that your build fails without it
<Riddell> dholbach, thierry_eating: what fails about it?
<dholbach> thierry_eating: you may even ask him to explain
<Riddell> you probably just need to rebuild whatever library is still expecting libXft.la
<dholbach> /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CXX --mode=link g++  -W -Wall -DFOX -DSCI_LEXER  -g -Wall -O2   -o test  test.o -L/usr/local/lib ../src/libfxscintilla.la   -lFOX-1.4
<dholbach> mkdir .libs
<dholbach> libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/libXft.la'
<dholbach> make[2] : *** [test]  Error 1
<dholbach> the file is simply not shipped with the package any more
<slomo_> FOX-1.4 most probably needs a rebuild
<Yagisan> Riddell: That's great news, but my wife will be pissed to hear that.
<Riddell> grep libXft.la /usr/lib/*la  shows libraries that still expect it and need rebuilt
<Riddell> probably that FOX one needs rebuilt
<dholbach> thierry_eating: you could try that
<thierry_eating> dholbach : rebuilding FOX-1.4 ? like just taking dapper source and do "sudo debuild" ?
<raphink> Riddell: do you have some time to review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1255 please?
<Riddell> don't use sudo!  use fakeroot!
<raphink> hi by the way :)
<Riddell> hi raphink, I'll try and find time in an hour
<raphink> ok
<dholbach> use PBUILDER
<raphink> Riddell: it's a small package using cdbs
* dholbach collects some crack pipes in here
<raphink> so quite fast to review :)
<Riddell> thierry_eating: yes (but you shouldn't need sudo)
<thierry_eating> dholbach , ridell : ok, then what? I send the package to REVU?
<raphink> slomo_: any time for http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1000 aswell ? :)
<dholbach> thierry_eating: just try it
<Yagisan> thierry_eating: you're not really eating are you ;)
<Riddell> thierry_eating: then you install the new FOX, tighten the build-dep of whatever you're actually trying to compile to require the new FOX and see if it works, if it does upload both to revu
<slomo_> raphink: remind me in 15 minutes please :)
<raphink> slomo_: sure
<thierry> Ridell : k, but what do you mean by " tighten the build-dep" ?
<pkern> Why does packages.u.c show gobby 0.3.0-1ubuntu1 in dapper, but it's not on the mirrors?
<dholbach> pkern: the packages or the source?
<dholbach> thierry: in debian/control make sure that the build-depends are versioned high enough to enforce the newest version of fox
<thierry> k
<pkern> dholbach: Hm ok they are. Probably just the changelogs lag behind. And the patches in scott's repository... Sorry.
<dholbach> pkern: so it's christmas time for you already! :-)
<pkern> dholbach: lol ;)
<dholbach> raphink: why did you repackage the tarball?
<dholbach> raphink: of austart
<dholbach> raphink: of autostart
<raphink> what do you mean?
<pkern> Christmas time would be a backport to breezy or so ;)
<pkern> Or a move of Gobby into Ubuntu main
<pkern> :P
<raphink> what do you mean dholbach ?
<dholbach> raphink: the md5sums don't match
<raphink> huh?
<dholbach> pkern: talk to the backports team - if the build-depends of it are sufficient in breezy, they might consider it
<dholbach> raphink:
<dholbach> 46af2a8c7812199d9ff3c25b45581af8  autostart-0.1.tar.gz
<dholbach> 7577f084033ca2db2387d99238697ea6  kcontrol-autostart_0.1.orig.tar.gz
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> I renamed the source folder
<dholbach> just  'mv'  it
<dholbach> and you're fine
<raphink> yes that's what I did
<dholbach> pkern: ubuntu-backports@lists.ubuntu.com
<dholbach> raphink: not the directory, but the .tar.gz
<dholbach> so don't make a 'new .tar.gz'
<raphink> dholbach: the directory needs to be named by $package-$version
<dholbach> yeah
<raphink> so I had to mv it
<dholbach> that's right
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> oh ok
<dholbach> i suppose you ran tar cfz afterwards
<raphink> so I just extract the original tarball
<raphink> then mv the folder
<dholbach> yeah
<raphink> but keep it the way it is in the orig.tar.gz ?
<dholbach> and mv the tarball, you should be fine then
<dholbach> so    mv autostart-0.1.tar.gz  kcontrol-autostart_0.1.orig.tar.gz
<raphink> so there source folder won't be named the same way in the debian package and in the orig.tar.gz ...
<dholbach> dpkg-dev is clever enough to figure that out
<raphink> ok
<raphink> I'll do that
<dholbach> the problem is: if you repackage the .tar.gz - the timestamp will suffice to get the md5sum different
<dholbach> and that makes syncing from debian a pain
<dholbach> we will alaways have different .tar.gz
<Hieronymus> Is there a policy for version numbers from CVS?
<raphink> ic
<dholbach> that's why i hate meddling with .orig.tar.gz so much, no matter how many CVS/ or debian/ directories it contains
<jpatrick> raphink: I want to hear what Riddell has to say about the kdepot.diff thingy
<dholbach> Hieronymus: not really - just make sure, the next upstream version is bigger ;)
<raphink> sure jpatrick
<Hieronymus> I see 0.0+cvsYYYYMMDD but also 0.0.cvsYYYYMMDD
<slomo_> Hieronymus: no... but most people add a +cvsYYYYMMDD to the last version
<dholbach> Hieronymus: how every you like it
<raphink> jpatrick: I just say your patch _can't_ work
<Riddell> jpatrick: what's the issue?
<jpatrick> Riddell: last two comments at: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1285
<dholbach> raphink: and btw: there's a new upstream version out
<raphink> dholbach: really?
<raphink> :s
<jpatrick> raphink: I told you
<dholbach> raphink: which you will have to repackage (it's tar.bz2)
<raphink> good :)
<dholbach> raphink: so apart from that, i'm fine
<raphink> hehe
<dholbach> raphink: package the 0.2 and we'll get it into NEW
<raphink> argh
<Riddell> jpatrick: does that patch apply?
* dholbach grabs another coffee
<raphink> dholbach: I'll package new upstream version then
<raphink> sure
<dholbach> raphink: ROCK'N'ROLL
<jpatrick> Riddell: i debian/rules - yes
<jpatrick> in*
<Riddell> if it applies cleanly that's fine, if not that's broken
<raphink> dholbach: as I'm retarballing the new upstream version, shall I rename the folder in it ? or shall I keep it as such and just create a tar.gz from the source?
<zakame> evening all :)
<raphink> Riddell: I'm surprised it applies cleanly, since the patch doesn't fit the file
<zakame> raphink: make a note of it in debian/changelog
<Yagisan> slomo_: would you mind giving me your opinion on #6003 and #6004. It's non-intrusive, but alas, I can't upload it.
<raphink> zakame: good idea :)
<slomo_> malone bug 6003
<dholbach> raphink: doesn't matter, however you like it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #6003: Changed CFLAGS for a speed increase. In: transcode (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: MOTU Media Team, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/6003
<slomo_> malone bug 6004
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #6004: Changed CFLAGS for a speed increase. In: xvidcore (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: MOTU Media Team, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/6004
<dholbach> raphink: dpkg-dev is clever enough to figure it out
<raphink> oki
<slomo_> Yagisan: i'll do them after merging and fixing avahi
<Yagisan> slomo_: thanks, there were no regressions on the p2 box I have, and it should be fine for ppc
<Yagisan> slomo_: I do wish it did speed up the old boxes, but I like any speed increase on the new ones too
<slomo_> Yagisan: err... we don't want -fomit-frame-pointer... it makes debugging almost impossible on x86 at least... and in addition to -ffast-math it's probably better to use -fno-unsafe-math or how this switch was called
<jpatrick> raphink: I am so confused....
<Yagisan> slomo_, I'm aware of that, but that extra register on x86 is a speedup. Build it with 'noopt'  for a debugging build
<dholbach> lucas, siretart: going to upload motutools
<raphink> jpatrick: i'm sorry about you being confused. I'd say you should listen to Riddell, although I still think the patch should match your file in particular.
<raphink> ;)
<slomo_> Yagisan: i know... did you measure the improvement?
<lucas> dholbach: wait
<lucas> I'll do that
<jpatrick> raphink: I think the patch should add the lines when run in debian/rules
<lucas> maybe I'll rename before
<Yagisan> slomo_: yes, from 4fps on a duron 850 to 6.5fps with the same source
<dholbach> lucas: hm?
<raphink> jpatrick: if you think so and Riddell is ok with it, that's fine...
<lucas> seb128 proposed to generalize the approach to all debian derivates
<lucas> instead of ubuntu-only
<lucas> so the name might change to "multidistrotools" or sthing like that
<slomo_> Yagisan: sounds nice... can you assign the bugs to me (slomo)? i'll do them later today or tomorrow then... but what do you think about the math stuff?
<Yagisan> slomo_: actually -mfpmath=sse would help those packages, but that doesn't work if you don't have an sse chip
<dholbach> lucas: i think it's nothing wrong with having the 'origin' in the name, but as ever you like
<slomo_> Yagisan: yes... -march=pentium4 would help too if you have a pentium4... ;)
<lucas> I'll think about it during the holidays, so we can upload in early february
<lucas> s/february/january
<lucas> (that's why holidays are needed ;p)
<dholbach> lucas: better be quick - i'm not sure what / how we do about UVF
<Yagisan> slomo_: actually, after -march=i686 I didn't get an improvement on either the duron or my amd64 (in 32bit mode)
<lucas> january 14th ?
<dholbach> can somebody who understands something about licenses have a look at hugin?
<zakame> hugin?
<Yagisan> slomo_: I haven't seen any errors with -ffast-math enable either
<Yagisan> s/enable/enabled
<lucas> dholbach: seb128 also proposed to sponsor a debian upload if the name changes, so we can get it though a sync
<raphink> huh
<dholbach> lucas: fine with me too
<lucas> if it's not ubuntu-specific, it might be better
<raphink> Riddell: in kcontrol-autostart, admin/cvs.sh has been removed in new usptream version ....
<Yagisan> slomo_: but there may be corner cases where you might get a different result. i386 core has hand tuned assembler though
<Yagisan> slomo_: It's more of a win on amd64 which has less hand tuning (and maybe ppc as well)
<raphink> dholbach: new upstream of autostart has been totally changed. It now uses python and scons. The package is _totally_ different.
<raphink> :(
<jpatrick> raphink: hmm.... python....
<slomo_> Yagisan: ok... i'll keep it in mind :) please assign these bugs to me
<raphink> well the soft is cpp but some config files are in python
<dholbach> raphink: you'd have to change that anyway soon :/
<raphink> I don't feel like working on it from scratch right now
<raphink> if upstream plans to change that all again soon
<raphink> i'll wait for a more stable version
<raphink> I don't want to package stuff that totally change by the week
<Yagisan> slomo_: done. I look forward to testing -frename-registers on these packages when it is fixed in gcc
<raphink> + autostart 0.2 doesn't build on my syste
<raphink> system
<esculapius> hi
<esculapius> raphink
<raphink> hi esculapius
<zakame> yellow esculapius
<esculapius> why yellow?
<Yagisan> yeah + hello
<esculapius> ahhhhhhhhhh
<raphink> because it can be a nice colour
<raphink> :)
<esculapius> if you have a liver failure ;)
<dholbach> raphink: even with scons and all the other crack installed?
<raphink> yep
<zakame> haha
<dholbach> raphink: what does the build failure say?
<Yagisan> I notice that is used a lot in b-grade movies that pop up a 2am as filler, usually said by some teenager before an accident
<raphink> scons: *** Dependency cycle: autostart/doc/en/index.cache.bz2 -> autostart/doc/en/index.cache.bz2 -> /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/autostart/index.cache.bz2 -> install
<raphink> File "/usr/lib/scons/SCons/Taskmaster.py", line 292, in _find_next_ready_node
<raphink> make: *** [install]  Erreur 2
<esculapius> anyone knows how to change the decimal separator from comma to dot, not only for openoffice but for all the application that are running under linux? I mean Cross-Over dependent too.
<dholbach> raphink: i'd whack upstream for that ;)
<raphink> dholbach: I'll wait
<raphink> ;)
<dholbach> raphink: talk to them
<dholbach> raphink: meanwhile we can get the 'old' version in
<raphink> as it goes, they migth move to automake next week
<raphink> and reprogram everything in ada in a month
<jpatrick> raphink: rofl
<raphink> sure dholbach
<raphink> jpatrick: heh ;)
<dholbach> raphink: you uploaded the 'fine' tarball? ;)
<esculapius> anyone knows?
<raphink> worst would be if they moved to fortran 77
<raphink> although I doubt so ;)
<dholbach> raphink: i'll upload the package straightaway, if you do that
<raphink> dholbach: nope, caues I began to work on 0.2 and failed
<jpatrick> raphink: It'll be a problem because there are no Qt/KDE bindings for Ada/Fortran 77
<raphink> ok
<raphink> then i'll just rename the tarball
<raphink> yes jpatrick I know ;)
<raphink> uploading the requested changes dholbach ... hopefully I didn't mess it up in the middle of it ... ;)
<raphink> i'd check the debdiff to be sure
<dholbach> raphink: hehe, we'll see
<dholbach> (hope you rebuilt the source package ;))
<raphink> that's all I did
<esculapius> anyone knows?
<raphink> mv
<raphink> esculapius: i'm not sure this is the right place to ask that though
<raphink> this is a development chatroom, not really a user help one
<esculapius> ok
<raphink> ask on #ubuntu rather
<raphink> dholbach: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1292
<raphink> hop
<raphink> same md5sum and debdiff void
<raphink> I'll work on new upstream soon enough, but not right now
<dholbach> raphink: uploaded
<raphink> thanks :)
<thierry> dholbach : how did you manage to get the dholbach libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/libXft.la'
<thierry> dholbach make[2] : *** [test]  Error 1 error?
<dholbach> thierry: i just built it in an uptodate dapper pbuilder
<thierry> dholbach : you built libfox1.4 or libfxscintilla1.6 ?
<dholbach> the latter
<thierry> k...
* dholbach -> dogwalk
<zakame> awww
<Yagisan> dholbach's dog -> peoplewalk ;)
<thierry> I need to build with pbuilder a package that needs an other package I just built with pbuilder... how do I do that?
<zakame> gn8
<thierry> forget it, it's ok
<Gloubiboulga> Someone could give me a link to merge scripts (lpbugs & co) ?
<lucas> google for "motu-tools"
<Gloubiboulga> thanks lucas
<Gloubiboulga> just found it
<Gloubiboulga> (and I bookmarked the page, but didn't remembered it :/)
<lucas> merry christmas everybody
<lucas> see you in 2006
<bmonty> morning everyone
<dholbach> hey bmonty :)
<bmonty> hi dholbach
<dholbach> how are you?
<slomo_> re
<Gloubiboulga> dholbach, could you have a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1291 please ?
<slomo_> Gloubiboulga: i'll take a look :)
<Gloubiboulga> thanks slomo_ :)
<dholbach> Gloubiboulga: later
<dholbach> Gloubiboulga: but i will do so
<slomo_> Gloubiboulga: hmm, better use english description :)
<Gloubiboulga> slomo_, yep, wasn't sure about the french description
<Gloubiboulga> dholbach, thanks
<slomo_> Gloubiboulga: same for the manpage
<slomo_> Gloubiboulga: and it shows some weird chars in the author section of the manpage
<Gloubiboulga> slomo_, french accents are a real problem ;)
<slomo_> german umlauts too ;)
<Gloubiboulga> English is really great
<dholbach> it's boooring :)
<slomo_> Gloubiboulga: "-Wl,-z,defs" <--- isn't this more for LDFLAGS?
<slomo_> Gloubiboulga: instead of mkdir you could put the dirs in debian/$packagename.dirs
<slomo_> Gloubiboulga: but you need to call dh_installdirs somewhere for that
<slomo_> Gloubiboulga: and instead of copying the files with cp everywhere you could use dh_install
* Gloubiboulga grap a paper and a pen to note all this
<Gloubiboulga> slomo yep...
<Gloubiboulga> it's my first package :)
<Gloubiboulga> s/grap/grab
<slomo_> either by calling dh_install source destination or by using debian/$packagename.install files
<slomo_> np, it's better than my first package :)
<slomo_> why don't you use make install btw?
<Gloubiboulga> To build 2 packages, but I can use $package.install files instead I guess
<slomo_> yes
<Gloubiboulga> I'll do this
<slomo_> call make install and make sure that everything lands in... say... debian/tmp (debian/tmp/usr/bin, etc...)
<slomo_> then you have a debian/jargoninformatique.install file with one directory/file per line, relative to the top of the source tree
<Gloubiboulga> slomo_, thanks
<slomo_> for example you put debian/tmp/usr/bin in there
<slomo_> hmm... and you could look at man dh_install or other packages :)
<Gloubiboulga> slomo_, yes I know how it works now, I didn't when I built this package
<slomo_> oh ok :)
<Gloubiboulga> but thanks anyway :)
<slomo_> notify me when you have the next version uploaded :)
<slomo_> any why do you rename the binary?
<Gloubiboulga> ok
<Gloubiboulga> because of the capital letters
<Gloubiboulga> I had to look in /usr/bin to use the software when I installed it
<slomo_> hm... better make a link
<Gloubiboulga> ok
<slomo_> abiword does the same for example :)
<slomo_> /usr/bin/abiword -> AbiWord-2.4
<lfittl> slomo_: Do you have time to review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1282 ?
<thierry> dholbach : ok, the problem really was that libfox1.4 needed a rebuild... now, what do I do? doing "dch -i" and sending libfox1.4 to revu?
<dholbach> yeah get some uploads under your belt
<slomo_> thierry: give me the changelog diff and i upload the rebuild for you :)
<thierry> slomo_ : how do I get the diff and email or pastebin?
<slomo_> *shrug* whatever you like :)
<thierry> slomo_ : k what's your e-mail
<slomo_> slomo@ubuntu.com
<thierry> slomo_ : sent
<thierry> slomo_ : is it ok?
<slomo_> didn't arrive yet :)
<slomo_> yes, it's ok
<slomo_> thierry: katie will talk to you soon :)
<slomo_> thierry: you should ask elmo to add your email address to katie's whitelist :)
<thierry> slomo_ : who's katie?
<slomo_> thierry: the script that pulls the uploads from incoming and puts then in NEW or somewhere for the buildds to pick up... and writes the mail to -changes
<thierry> slomo_ : k thanks
<MasterC> hi
<Gloubiboulga> hi MasterC
<Gloubiboulga> lintian doesn't like french guys...
<slomo> Gloubiboulga: the manpage?
<Gloubiboulga> yes, but I can't change it:  spelling-error-in-description french French
<Gloubiboulga> 'French' is used at the beginning of the description
<Gloubiboulga> slomo, sorry, it's not about the manpage...
<slomo> Gloubiboulga: oh... hmm, i would ignore this warning :)
<tseng> hm do we auto sync NEW packages?
<tseng> from debian
<slomo> sometimes
<slomo> ;)
<tseng> lighttpd just went to unstable
<Gloubiboulga> slomo, the new package is on REVU (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1294)
<raphink> oui en anglais c'est mieux
<raphink> je suis d'accord
<Gloubiboulga> j'hsitais, je n'hsite plus ;)
<raphink> ta manire de consrever config.h est originale ;)
<raphink> mais a doit fonctionner ;)
<raphink> a fait un peu bricolage quoi
<Gloubiboulga> raphink, comment faire autrement ?
<raphink> tu pourrais le virer dans le clean
<raphink> et le rgnrer dans le pre-build
<raphink> ou dans le makebuilddir
<raphink> sinon a me parait pas mal :)
<Gloubiboulga> :) j'en ai appris des choses avec ce paquet...
<raphink> je veux bien le croire ;)
<raphink> aujourd'hui j'ai t embter les vendeurs  PC City
<raphink> savoir combien cotait un portable sans les logiciels ;)
<Gloubiboulga> ils en font ? ou ils t'ont regard avec des gros yeux ?
<ogra_ibook> slomo, ping
<raphink> Gloubiboulga: ben j'ai insist alors le type a appel le chef du magasin
<raphink> et l
<raphink> ben en fait le chef du magasin tait un linuxien!
<raphink> et il m'a donn des adresses pour avoir un portable sur mesure, certifi compatible linux
<slomo> ogra: pong
<raphink> alors je pouvais difficilement lui gueuler dessus
<ogra_ibook> slomo, any hint where to get the firmware ?
<ogra_ibook> for bcm43xx that is
<slomo> ogra_ibook: yes... from your os x partition :) but i could send it to you... ogra@ubuntu.com ?
<raphink> yop Tonio_
<ogra_ibook> slomo, gah, i just wiped osX
<Tonio_> yop
<Tonio_> fait chier je recois pas assez de spam............
<ogra_ibook> slomo, could you mail it ?
<Tonio_> chier, chier chier
<slomo> sure
<ogra_ibook> thanks :)
<raphink> Tonio_: keske tu as reu?
<Tonio_> hi everyone
<Tonio_> raphink: on kubuntu-fr, more appropriate :)
<slomo> ogra_ibook: mail sent :) you need to get fwcutter from the bcm43xx homepage to extract the files from it
<ogra_ibook> oki
<ogra_ibook> thanks a lot :)
<slomo> np
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> slomo, thanks again, works fine :)
<slomo> ogra_: with or without wep? :)
<ogra_> my next neighbor lives out of range ;) i dont use any encryption out here
<slomo> which version of the driver do you use? because latest svn doesn't work for me anymore :(
<ogra_> the one shipped with the kernel ...
<ogra_> 2.6.15-9-powerpc
<slomo> hmm... what exactly do you do? ifconfig eth1 up && iwconfig eth1 essid foo?
<ogra_> nope
<Amaranth> ogra_: you got it to work?
<Amaranth> ogra_: I've got some instructions on the forums
<Amaranth> but mine only stayed connected for about 2 minutes
<ogra_> i modprobe the driver, run sudo iwlis scan and sudo ifup eth1
<ogra_> seems stable to me
<Amaranth> you need to set the essid, don't you?
<ogra_> even at 54Mbit
<ogra_> i didnt
<Amaranth> can i see your /etc/network/interfaces?
<ogra_> i got only iface eth1 inet dhcp in there
<ogra_> nothing special
<Amaranth> I had to set the essid about 20 times until it associated, then setup a static ip in /etc/network/interfaces, then ifup eth1, then add a nameserver to resolv.conf
<Amaranth> then it worked for about 2 minutes
<ogra_> i have the luck to have no other wlans around, so the only possible essid is mine
<Amaranth> only one here too
<ogra_> strange
<Amaranth> that iwlist can find, anyway
<Amaranth> do you have a linksys AP?
<ogra_> yup
<Amaranth> odd
<Amaranth> most people (me included) are having problems with linksys
<ogra_> but one with buit in dsl modem (which is disabled) and the original firmware
<Amaranth> Linksys BEFW11S4 V4
<Amaranth> whatever that is
<Amaranth> it's my neighbor's connection ;)
<eruin> you just reminded me to enable some security on my linksys ap ;)
<ogra_> WAG54G here
<Amaranth> it's a cable modem/AP
<ogra_> mine is a DSL modem/AP
<dholbach>  good night everybody - have a happy christmas and a good start into the next year
<ogra_> hmm, no /proc7acpi on powermac ... where do i get info about CPU temp etc ?
<Amaranth> oh, no it's not
<Amaranth> stupid google
<ogra_> apart from the small set of info in /proc/pmu ...
<lfittl> gn8 dholbach
<ogra_ibook> ciao dholbach
<slomo> ogra_ibook: you have to load therm_adt746x
<siretart> slomo: pong :)
<Gloubiboulga> salut dholbach joyeuses ftes
<Amaranth> ogra_ibook: does usplash bail on you too?
<slomo> siretart: ping? ;)
<Amaranth> ogra_ibook: and do you get errors about not being able to read/set the clock?
<ogra_ibook> yup
<siretart> slomo: you pinged be about 6 hours ago I think..
<raphink> slomo_: oops I forgot to remind you `in 15 minutes' some hours ago ;)
<dholbach> thanks ogra, lfittl, merci Gloubiboulga
<slomo> ogra, Amaranth: you need to load genrtc to solve the clock issue
<raphink> gn dholbach :)
<Amaranth> i'm not too interested in that
<dholbach> *wave*
<Amaranth> just wondering
<raphink> bye dholbach :)
<raphink> slomo_: do you have some time now to look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1000 ?
<ogra_ibook> trying a reboot+
* raphink thinks having upid=1000 should deserve something
<raphink> LOL
<slomo> lol
<slomo> sure
<slomo> :)
<raphink> :)
<slomo> oh no... another kde package ;)
<raphink> hehe
<Gloubiboulga> lol
<raphink> yes
<raphink> it's the last one I have in stock
<raphink> after that, I have to go to kde-apps and find more ;)
<raphink> :)
<slomo> raphink: looks fine until now ;)
<raphink> :)
<slomo> your packages are boring :P everything is correct and working :(
<raphink> hahaha
<slomo> hm, when is the next tb meeting? :)
<raphink> slomo well i wouldn't try to apply for MOTU if I had trashy packages ;)
<raphink> hopefully
<raphink> tb ?
<slomo> technical board
<raphink> ah ok
<raphink> :)
<raphink> I put myself on the CommunityCouncilAgenda again
<raphink> I was told to wait 4 more weeks, so next time will be fine ;)
<raphink> :)
<raphink> will you be there slomo?
<slomo> what date is it?
<raphink> hmmm the 3rd I guess
<raphink> not sure
<slomo> raphink: FTBFS :P but probably not your fault: "libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/libXft.la"
<Burglaptop> slomo: I think that just got removed
<slomo> yes
<slomo> something needs a rebuild
<slomo> to remove the reference to that file
<raphink> slomo: does that prevent from building?
<slomo> yes
<raphink> that's weird
<raphink> it built on my machines
<raphink> this is weird, libXft.la can't be found in any package
<Burglaptop> raphink: it just got removed from dapper
<Burglaptop> that last upload of libxft, daniel removed it
<raphink> why?
<Burglaptop> ask him
* siretart is going offline for today. cu tomorrow and merry christmas!
<raphink> merry xmas siretart
<raphink> slomo : so it seems kalcul can't be built anymore on dapper ?
<slomo> yes
<slomo> raphink: update your pbuilder :)
<raphink> is there are good reason for that?
<Amaranth> so much for that
<Amaranth> can't even get to the router anymore :/
<slomo> maybe one of the libraries you link to wants this file... should be solved by a rebuild
<slomo> Amaranth: hehe, same for me :)
<Amaranth> but the driver gets better on a daily basis
<Amaranth> so hopefully by the time dapper is out it'll wokr
<raphink> slomo what do you want to do about kalcul?
<slomo> you could look at all libraries you link to and check if they need a rebuild to get rid of the libXft.la file
<raphink> hmm I'll do that later
<raphink> I'll put it as acomment somewhere ;)
<raphink> hop
<raphink> added to my WikiPage for later work :)
<Kyral> hey LJ
<LaserJock> Hi Kyral
<raphink> hi Kyral
<LaserJock> Kyral: did EasyChem get through?
<Kyral> LaserJock: no...because no one will give it another vote *HINT HINT*
<LaserJock> Kyral: well plotdrop got 2 votes but then ajmitch brought a small problem
<Kyral> slomo: You have to vote on EasyChem again, I uploaded with a new email addy
<LaserJock> But I'm at my inlaws right now and the dialup is killing me
<Hieronymus> there's a list of build erros for universe packages, right? Where is it?
<Hieronymus> *errors
<LaserJock> Kyral: does your @ubuntu.com email work?
<Kyral> LaserJock: Yah I talked to elmo at the meeting. He said the problem is that the script that normally does it is dead ;P
<Hieronymus> LaserJock: you work on ghemical, right?
<Hieronymus> it's broken on amd64
<LaserJock> Kyral: oh, I sent him an email yesterday about that and the docteam repo access. I hope that I didn't bother him too much
<LaserJock> Hieronymus: in dapper?
<Hieronymus> LaserJock: yes
<Kyral> LaserJock: in this case I mentioned it in the meeting and sabdfl told me to bug him :P
<LaserJock> Hieronymus: how broken?
<Hieronymus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6082
<Hieronymus> LaserJock: there's a libghemical0c2a
<LaserJock> yeah, but the deps should have been changed
<Hieronymus> LaserJock: they have
<Hieronymus> but for amd64 ghemical is still 1.90-2ubuntu1
<Hieronymus> and when I try to build it, I get errors
<LaserJock> yeah, looks like something happended there
<LaserJock> Hieronymus: I'm not in much of a position to work on that until I get back from Christmas vactions
<LaserJock> Hieronymus: I would try to get azeem (the debian maintainer who is here fairly often) to look at it or one of the MOTUs
<LaserJock> Hieronymus: In any case you could file a bug report or at least see if there isn't one already
<LaserJock> ok, gotta go. I might try to be on later
<Hieronymus> azeem: ping?
<Seveas> !config channel Plugins.Bugtracker.snarfTarget malone
<Ubugtu> The operation succeeded.
<Gloubiboulga> Merry christmas to all
<Gloubiboulga> see you next week
<thierry> when does NEW packages comes into the dapper repository?
<raphink> thierry: when they are approved
<raphink> imo
<thierry> raphink : ok because I need libfox1.4 to get in (for my REVU package), it's just a rebuild and it has been sent this moring by ogra
<raphink> mhm
<thierry> raphink : any idea of someone who could approve it?
<raphink> just wait
<raphink> NEW queue is fast
<raphink> not more than a few days
<thierry> k...
<thierry> ogra : have you sent the rebuild of libfox1.4 to NEW? (just to make sure)
<slomo> thierry: i uploaded it iirc ;)
<slomo> and it built fine everywhere
<thierry> slomo : what's iirc?
<slomo> if i recall/remember correctly
<slomo> (apt-get install bsdgames && wtf iirc ) :)
<thierry> slomo : ok, so in a couple of days, it should be in the dapper repository
<thierry> right?
<slomo> hmm no... it should be there now
<thierry> slomo : ok, but does my changelog also been added or you just rebuilt it and uploaded?
<slomo> i added your changelog... see dapper-changes
<slomo> Fri, 23 Dec 2005 17:40:09 +0000 (GMT)
<thierry> slomo : when I do apt-get source libfox1.4 in my dapper chroot, I only get Sun, 27 Nov 2005 19:27:56 +0100
<thierry> strange....
<slomo> maybe the archives are broken...
<crimsun>      1.4.16-2ubuntu3 0
<crimsun>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages
<crimsun> amd64, so the archive appears fine.
<crimsun> corresponds to http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/f/fox1.4/1.4.16-2ubuntu3/ , too.
<derekS> hey motu's... i just saw something kinda cool you might wanna consider packaging: http://gnickr.sourceforge.net
<crimsun> put it on wiki/UniverseCandidates
<derekS> or its already packaged... adding
<derekS> ok
<thierry> slomo, crimsun : I'm using us.archive.ubuntu.com ... maybe that's not there yet...
<bmonty> hi all
<bmonty> thierry: its been my experience that us.archive.ubuntu.com has lots of issues
<thierry> bmonty : k thanks, going to change my repos of apt for my chroot :)
<bmonty> thierry: I've found that solves lots of problems :)
#ubuntu-motu 2005-12-29
<thierry> I get this when checking linda : Linda: Unable to find a suitable .mo file!
<Kyral> thierry: it happened to me as well with EasyChem
<thierry> Kyral : ok but what do I do to solve this? add .mo file? but where?
<Kyral> hey ogra
<Kyral> thierry: I was told its harmless
<ogra_ibook> hey Kyral
* Kyral spins around
<bmonty> thierry: does the package build and install?
<Kyral> not where I was expecting that to come from
<ogra_ibook> heh
<minghua> hi ogra_ibook
<ogra_ibook> hey
<minghua> I am suspecting the gnome-cups-add and uim bug you showed me a few days ago is dup of launchpad 5148
<minghua> err, malone 5148
<minghua> hey, where is our little cute bug bot?
<Kyral> dunno
<minghua> Ubugtu: malone #5148
<crimsun> it's right there.
<ogra_ibook> on holiday ?
<Kyral> I guess its been tweaked to PMSG the person
<minghua> our bug bot /ignores me :-(
<Kyral> lol
<thierry> bmonty : yep! :)
<thierry> bmonty : I reuploading it to REVU, just to make sure
<bmonty> thierry: is it a new package or a merge?
<ogra_ibook> works in #ubuntu-bugs ;)
<thierry> bmonty : new, it's on REVU (but you'll have to wait a few minutes to see the last upload, I just sent it)
* Kyral sighs
<Kyral> I see tons of packages being reviewd but not mine lol (Hate to be a pest, but I spent like 6 hours a couple weeks ago fizing all the bugs in it)
<thierry> Kyral : don't worry, my one of my two package as been reviewed only once... and haven't been advocated so...
<Kyral> thierry: I have 1 vote (that I keep losing because I do trival things to it like uploading it with a new email addy :P)
<thierry> bmonty : if you want to review it http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1295
<thierry> Kyral : are you a MOTU?
<Kyral> thierry: Nope
<Kyral> thierry: just a wannabe
<thierry> k
<thierry> Kyral : the best way to get your package reviewed fast is to poke some MOTU (gently of course), either they will ignore you, or they will take a look
<crimsun> try to keep in mind that it's the holidays
<Kyral> Yah I know
<Kyral> but this thing has been up there for a month ;P
<thierry> crimsun : yeah of course it's holyday, we won't be harassing everyone everytime :)
<raphink> slomo_: new version of knmap available! All new, all fresh ;) http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1296
<raphink> even tested ;)
<Seveas> I need a second advocate (and an uploader) for keyboardcast, any MOTU available?
<raphink> Seveas: not me :(
<raphink> Seveas: I suppose you're not a MOTU yourself
<raphink> slomo are you there?
<tseng> ajmitch: how is selinux going?
<bmonty> Seveas: I think your package is close...just a few tweaks
<Burglaptop> anybody part of HardenedUbuntu here?
<thierry> how do I find the cflags I'm compiling with...
<thierry> ?
<zakame> happy holidays!
<hub> hi
<zakame> heya hub
<minghua> hello zakame, hub
<zakame> hi minghua
<hub> anyone know how to force a rc.d priority for a package?
<zakame> er doesn't update-rc.d do that? in the postinst scripts?
<hub> I didn't see
<hub> I'll look again
<hub> update-rc.d does set it
<hub> but I want the package to do it
<minghua> hub: I just checked postinst script of one package (ntp-server), it calls update-rc.d and sets the priority
<hub> minghua: this one use the default rule I think
<hub> I'll check
<minghua> that's the way I thought it should be
<hub> yeah
<hub> I was thinking look at a package
<Sepheebear> doesnt dh_installinit allow you to set priorities?
<Sepheebear> yeah it does: dh_installinit --update-rcd-params=params
<hub> ah
<hub> then I learned something
<hub> I posted the patch anyway
<hub> malone 6089
<Sepheebear> yeah dh_installinit is pretty nifty
<zakame> yes, dh_* is
<pef> hello
<zakame> hey pef , merry christmas! :)
<pef> hello zakame, merry christmas too :)
<Seveas> bmonty, i'd appreciate hints :)
<Treenaks> Seveas: give up :P
* Seveas gives up on Treenaks 
<Treenaks> Seveas: on the day before christmas? how nice :\
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> *hug*
* StevenK ponders bugging someone to upload wine.
<StevenK> But, first, I suspect I need to actually test it.
<siretart> merry xmas!
<raphink> hello guys
<raphink> hi zakame
<zakame> hi raphink , merry christmas!
<zakame> 'tis just 4 hours away from here ;)
<Yagisan> G'day raphink, zakame
<Yagisan> just 35 minutes until christmas here
<raphink> merry xmas Yagisan && zakame
<raphink> hop
<raphink> two packages updated :)
<zakame> rocking
<zakame> just uploaded libbonobouimm1.3 myself :)
<raphink> I made my wikipage such that I can easily track down new versions of my packages
<raphink> :)
<zakame> ooh, the installer's fast nowadays
<SloMoSnail> good morning everybody :)
<zakame> merry christmas slomo :)
<slomo> thanks... you'll get a present soon :) /me prepares liferea 1.0 currently
<zakame> slomo: w00t! I <3 liferea
<raphink> hi slomo
<slomo> hi raphink :)
<raphink> slomo: I just uupdated two packages that are already approved in dapper
<raphink> do you have some time to look?
<slomo> are they already in the archives or stuck in NEW?
<raphink> the old versions are already in dapper
<raphink> like in the archives
<raphink> I unarchived the threads
<raphink> and uploaded the new versions
<raphink> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1296 and http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1296
<raphink> oops
<raphink> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1187
<raphink> :)
<slomo> 1297?
<slomo> oh ok ;)
<raphink> :)
<raphink> knmap improved a lot :)
<raphink> and konq-encrypt-menu mostly merged my patches, which is already nice :)
<slomo> what other changes did you make except running uupdate? ;)
<raphink> updating changelog
<raphink> of course
<raphink> removing obsolete patches
<raphink> after checking their merges
<slomo> and dropping of patches? ok... i'll upload them probably after liferea :)
<raphink> checking if it still built
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> slomo: error : new version of konq-encrypt-menu is http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1297 not 1296 ;)
<zakame> hey thierry
<thierry> hey zakame! have you looked at my package? :)
<thierry> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1295
<zakame> hm, looks good now, lemme build it
<thierry> k
<thierry> zakame : there's just the linda output that botter me... where should be this .mo file?
<zakame> thierry: I've no idea about that myself :(
<Hieronymus> thierry: isn't that just a translation file?
<zakame> Hieronymus: yes, a gettext-related file, imo
<thierry> k
<zakame> hm while libfxscintilla1.6 builds, would my good colleague MOTUs revu http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=929
<zakame> ?
<zakame> hi ptlo
<ptlo> heja zakame
<ptlo> what's up?
<zakame> ptlo: here checking out thierry 's pkg, and looking for a revu-wer for mine pkg
<zakame> wb Sepheebear
<zakame> and Seveas
<thierry> wb?
<zakame> there, libbonobouimm1.3's done, yay!
<zakame> thierry: welcome back :)
<thierry> ho ok :)
<thierry> zakeme : so how's going the build?
<zakame> thierry: hm still grabbing the b-ds, I'm on dialup :'(
<bmonty> morning guys
<zakame> (though I wish Santa would give me broadband soon)
<bmonty> zakame: I can upload if you want
<zakame> merry christmas bmonty :D
<zakame> bmonty: what? my revu pkg?
<bmonty> zakame: libfxscintilla
<thierry> bmonty : don't upload it, just review it! :D
<bmonty> thierry: done
<zakame> bmonty: ah, still reviewing
<thierry> bmonty : thanks a lot, by the way you could also look at libfxruby1.4 :p
<bmonty> thierry: I haven't had enough coffee yet this morning
<bmonty> I looked at libfxscintilla last night
<thierry> bmonty : k
<zakame> bmonty: please check my libmemcache too :P
<thierry> bmonty : I prefer tea, since there's more cafeine in tea than in cofee :D
<slomo> zakame: your present is in the archives :)
<bmonty> thierry: I like the flavor of coffee better
<zakame> thierry: hm debian/copyright still doesn't match what's in README
<thierry> zakame : ?? wait a minute going to check that
<zakame> slomo: oh goodie! thanks! :D
* zakame hugs slomo 
* slomo hugs zakame :)
<thierry> zakame : I did it to match license.txt wich is different from readme... strange
<thierry> zakame : wich one should I put in debian/copyright?
<bmonty> thierry: License.txt says that the license for libfxscintilla is in COPYING
<zakame> thierry: License.txt is for the original Scintilla software
<thierry> bmonty , zakame : ok, I'll do the changes and reupload, could you readvocate after that?
<bmonty> yup
<zakame> k, just grabbed the b-ds, its now building really
<bmonty> odd, for libfxruby, when I try to look at the  package directory in REVU, firefox loads the index.html instead of showing a directory
<bmonty> I think there is an apache option that disables that
<zakame> indeed
<zakame> thierry: great job
<zakame> lintian clean indeed
<zakame> just the minor gripe with debian/copyright , better fix that before elmo sees ;)
<thierry> zakame : fixed, just rebuilding to reupload :)
<zakame> rocking
<thierry> zakame , bmonty : I'll tell you when it's going to be uploaded
<raphink> slomo: if you ever have the time to check the packages, that'd be great ;)
<raphink> or zakame ;)
<zakame> wow we're 80 new, 183 accepted merges... rock on ppl! :D
<zakame> raphink: sure! :) Merry Christmas too!
<raphink> merry xmas zakame
<raphink> zakame: dapper is gonna rock :)
<raphink> & roll
<zakame> indeed
<raphink> go dapper go :)
<thierry> zakame : where can I find the new fsf adress?
<xhaker> go eclipse merge go
<xhaker> anjuta patch go
<raphink> zakame: so you have time to check two of my updated packages ?
<thierry> zakame : forget it, got it
<raphink> zakame: they are just updates for packages already included in dapper
<zakame> raphink: I'm looking at kalcul right now
<raphink> hmm
<zakame> thierry: w00t
<raphink> zakame: kalcul doesn't build on dapper lately, forget about this one
<raphink> zakame: check knmap rather : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1296
<zakame> raphink: ok
<raphink> :)
<raphink> knmap 2.0 is a great work :)
<raphink> (I mean the app ;))
<alejandro> hi
<raphink> hi alejandro
<zakame> merry christmas alejandro :)
<alejandro> merry christmas zakame too. :-)
<alejandro> hi raphink.
<raphink> :)
<raphink> merry xmas alejandro
<alejandro> merry christmas raphink. ;-)
<raphink> ty
<bmonty> heh, spammers already found motu-reviewers :(
<thierry> zakame , bmonty : uploaded http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1298
<zakame> indeed :(
<zakame> thierry: k
<raphink> I don' tsee any spam on motu-reviewers
<zakame> there is, unless your mailfilter's seeing it through the list
<mhz> alejandro: where are you from?
<mhz> zakame: merry xmas
<alejandro> mhz, Madrid, Spain, u?
<zakame> raphink: I'll check knmap tomorrow, I've some goods to cook ;)
<Kyral> Morning
<Kyral> Damn forgot to take down my away
<zakame> (Xmas is just an hour away now ;)
<Kyral> For you ;P
<raphink> sure zakame :)
<Kyral> You know you are a geek when you XMas list is made up of books from O'Reilly
<zakame> wb Kyral
<zakame> Merry Christmas Kyral :D
<Kyral> In a couple hours
<zakame> Kyral: haha indeed
<raphink> bye everybody
<raphink> and merry xmas
<zakame> bye raphink
<zakame> gn8
<Kyral> GNU Emacs Reference Guide
<Kyral> The Linux Cookbook
<Kyral> As well as "Just For Fun: The Story Of An Accidental Revolutionary"
<thierry> zakame , bmonty : could you readvocate my package please :)
<Kyral> by Linus Torvalds :D
<thierry> Kyral : I had the Linux Cookbook last year, it's a really great book for about anything
<Kyral> thierry: Oyah
<zakame> Kyral: rocking
<Kyral> Ever see Revolution OS?
<zakame> Kyral: yup
<Kyral> I love it :D
<Kyral> I love how Eric Reymond opens it with that story about him and the "Microsoft High Mucky Muck"
<zakame> thierry: great work :)
<Kyral> "I am your worst nightmare.."
<Kyral> Yah watching that movie got my mind into the GNU Philosopy mode
* zakame dons some stuffy red suit and rides some sleazy sleigh with a lot of source pkgs
<zakame> hohoho!
<siretart> hiho folks
<zakame> merry christmas siretart :)
<siretart> new harddisk in laptop, so this is a perfect time for upgrading to dapper! :)
<siretart> zakame: merry christas to you too! :)
<thierry> zakame : will it be uploaded?
<Kyral> Merry XMas and a Happy New Year to all!
<bmonty> thierry: I think the copyright for libfxscintilla is still wrong, COPYING says it is LGPL and you have GPL in the copyright file
<thierry> bmonty : you're right, sorry for that, do you have any example I could look at that uses LGPL?
<bmonty> thierry: nope, also check the contents of the debs, when I run "dpkg-deb -c" there aren't any binaries in the package
<thierry> bmonty : strange... how can I solve that???
<bmonty> thierry: make sure that the correct files get copied during the install part of rules
<thierry> bmonty : k, but I'm working with cdbs... shouldn't it work?
<thierry> bmonty : maybe you're working with the last version of libfox1.4, I had to rebuild it so that it works fine, it has been uploaded on archive.ubuntu.com but not on us.archive.ubuntu.com...
<bmonty> thierry: sorry, I had to step away from the computer...i'll check that I have the latest version and let you know what I see
<thierry> bmonty : latest is ubuntu3
<thierry> bmonty : so, is it working?
<bmonty> thierry: ping
<\sh> hey bmonty
<bmonty> hey \sh, Merry Christmas!
<\sh> bmonty: same to you and your family :)
<\sh> ok..if everything is nice now...you will have tomorrow gajim 0.9 in dapper
<bmonty> brb, gotta wrap my wife's gifts
<\sh> ok...gajim 0.9.0 hits dapper soon :) merry christmas :)
<siretart> does anyone happen to have an older version of xserver-xorg-driver-ati than xserver-xorg-driver-ati_6.5.7.2-0ubuntu1_i386?
<siretart> or does someone know an really old mirror?
<bmonty> can someone mark privoxy as fixed on REVU2?
<JanC> siretart: binary package?
<tseng> \sh_away: what is the gajim "human patch"?
<tseng> \sh_away: oh.
<Hieronymus> tseng: theming?
<tseng> yes, i read the patch
<tseng>   * Use pysqlite for conversation history. Automigration for old logs
<tseng> nasty
<Zdra> hi ! i'm making a package to easily install UnrealTournament. The package contains any files but just download and copy files at the right place, so it's legal (gentoo package does the same thing and i've contacted gentoo's packager, he says that's ok). Is it possible that someone take a look at the package to see if it's correctly done (i'm a noob) and maybe possible to include it in multiverse ?
<Zdra> (don't know if MOTU are also masters of the multiverse...)
<bmonty> Zdra: you should upload the package to REVU, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU
<Zdra> bmonty: ok thx
<bmonty> np
<Zdra> bmonty: i've signing problem when running "debuild" to build the package:
<Zdra> Now signing changes and any dsc files...
<Zdra>  signfile unrealtournament_436.1.dsc Xavier Claessens <xclaesse@gmail.com>
<Zdra> gpg: skipped "Xavier Claessens <xclaesse@gmail.com>": secret key not available
<Zdra> gpg: [stdin] : clearsign failed: secret key not available
<Zdra> debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting....
<Zdra> debuild: fatal error at line 791:
<Zdra> running debsign failed
<Zdra> can you help me ? :-)
<Zdra> I can't upload the package if it isn't signed
<bmonty> Zdra: are you Xavier and do you have a key for that email address?
<Zdra> yes that's my gpg key
<bmonty> you sure the secret key is there?
<Zdra> I can sign and crypt emails with that key... so I assume yes
<Zdra> but it should ask me my password, no ?
<JanC> Zdra: which type of key is it?
<bmonty> it should ask your for your password
<bmonty> is the gmail.com address your primary one?
<Zdra> zdra@ubuntu:~/package/unrealtournament-436.1$ gpg --list-key xavier
<Zdra> pub   1024D/7DAA3C03 2005-04-27
<Zdra> uid                  Xavier Claessens (Zdra) <x_claessens@skynet.be>
<Zdra> uid                  Xavier Claessens (Zdra) <xclaesse@ulb.ac.be>
<Zdra> uid                  Xavier Claessens (Zdra) <xclaesse@gmail.com>
<Zdra> sub   2048g/E7C08D56 2005-04-27
<Zdra> I think that's not my primary
<bmonty> hmm..AFAIK that should work
<bmonty> try using the -k option
<Zdra> -k option of debuild ?
<bmonty> debuild will pass it to dpkg-buildpackage
<Zdra> doesn't any thing
<Zdra> doesn't change any thing
<Zdra> zdra@ubuntu:~/package/unrealtournament-436.1$ gpg --list-secret-keys
<Zdra> /home/zdra/.gnupg/secring.gpg
<Zdra> -----------------------------
<Zdra> sec   1024D/7DAA3C03 2005-04-27
<Zdra> uid                  Xavier Claessens (Zdra) <xclaesse@ulb.ac.be>
<Zdra> uid                  Xavier Claessens (Zdra) <xclaesse@gmail.com>
<Zdra> ssb   2048g/E7C08D56 2005-04-27
<Zdra> so the key is good
<bmonty> try doing dpkg-buildpackage -S -k <keyid> -rfakeroot
<Zdra> it works
<Zdra> thx
<Zdra> but I don't understand why...
<bmonty> something wrong with your debuild setup
<Zdra> ok now my package is uploaded :)
<alejandro> nice
<JanC> Zdra: great  :)
<JanC> Zdra: you go to FOSDEM ?  :)
<Zdra> JanC: of course :)
<alejandro> I'm also go to FOSDEM. :-)
<JanC> I see your e-mail address @ ULB   :)
* alejandro doesnt know nobody.
<Zdra> I organise it, i'm an ULB student :)
<JanC> I've been there twice now
<JanC> alejandro: there will be lots of ubuntu people there   :)
<JanC> including developers
<alejandro> yeah, nice.
<Zdra> is it possible to have w32codecs in multiverse ? A package that doesn't contain codecs but download the package a install time (like flashplugin-nonfree does) ?
<JanC> Zdra: w32codecs are illegal
<Zdra> and libdvdcss also ?
#ubuntu-motu 2005-12-30
<Zdra> :-(
<JanC> libdvdcss has a DMCA problem
<JanC> it's illegal in the US & with the new EUCD in Europe it will be illegal too  :-(
<Zdra> damn
<JanC> copyright protection circumvention blah
<JanC> of course it's just a way to make things more expensive here in Europe
<Zdra> that's a shame to not be able to read dvd out-of-the-box for a user-friendly distrib like ubuntu... but if it's illegal we cannot do any thing... :'(
<JanC> maybe if it wouldn't be possible to change between DVD region codes and someone pays the license fees...
<JanC> like Fluendo paid license fees for MP3 & MPEG2
<Zdra> yes but for mp3 we have ogg, but for DVD we have no choice to use libdvdcss
<JanC> well, there is ogg theora, but that's a real cpu-hog
<Zdra> copy protection leads to one thing : downloading the divX is easier than read the legal dvd... GREAT !
<Zdra> why I download ? because I can't bye musique on the web (IE+WMP requiered)
<JanC> plus the DivX is available months before the cinema release here in Belgium...
<JanC> well, you can buy some music as MP3 or Ogg Vorbis
<JanC> or even FLAC in some cases
<Zdra> JanC: all website i've seen reject me because I don't uses IE
<Zdra> and even if I had windows i wouldn't use IE
<womble> I rip all my DVDs for convenience (no need to fiddle with discs all the time), safety (no scratches on my HDD), and to avoid those butt-reamingly annoying "copyright notices" you can't skip over.
<JanC> Zdra: http://www.belgianmusiconline.be/ works fine, but they have only a small number of Belgian artists...
<JanC> OTOH, they have Ogg Vorbis   :)
<JanC> and Belgian artists means mainly Flemish artists
<JanC> because they have lots of work to convince record companies to not use WMA/iTunes DRM-stuff :-(
<Zdra> There is a very small number of music...
* Zdra is french speaking
<JanC> yeah, I guessed that (ULB is French) but there is an English language site too AFAIK?
<JanC> and Hooverphonic etc. are well-known outside Flanders I think  :)
<Zdra> JanC: i'll take a look later... good night everybody !
* #ubuntu-motu  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
<crimsun> yep, no better time to do merges :)
<JohnnyMast> mary chrismas every one
<sivang> merry Xmas JohnnyMast
<JohnnyMast> :)
<minghua> any MOTU would review a sync please?  malone 5372
<zakame> evening all, merry xmas :D
<greenpenguin13> evening
<zakame> heya ajmitch , azeem ! merry xmas!
<Yagisan> G'day all, boxing day here now
<zakame> w00t Yagisan
<Yagisan> zakame: so, what did you spend christmas doing ?
<zakame> Yagisan: well we had the usual eve dinner, then after some 4 hours of sleep, lunchtime with my grandfather who was recovering
<Yagisan> zakame: I just had a not so quiet lunch with the wife and kids, watched the kids lose interest in their toys after a record 20 seconds, then spent the afternoon watching Iron Chef
<zakame> Yagisan: w00 Iron Chef, haven't seen that for quite a while
<Yagisan> zakame: Wife is now on an O/S phone call to mum & dad, so I thought I'd log in and see how many other were here
<zakame> (no cable TV yet :(
<Yagisan> zakame: I don't have cable either :( Actually, I have almost non-existent tv reception
<Yagisan> zakame: Iron Chef Japan, or Iron Chef America ?
<zakame> Yagisan: I've seen some of Japan, not yet America
<Yagisan> zakame: You'll want to rip your eyes out after watching ICA - like most of their adaptions it wasn't well done
<Yagisan> zakame: ICJ all the way :)
<zakame> waah
* zakame puts that bit on the planner-el
* Yagisan looks lovingly at his currently 18GB and growing collection
<zakame> w00t indeed :)
<Yagisan> zakame: I wish I had decent tv reception, I could record an add free version of iron chef every saturday night of sbs
<Yagisan> zakame: my tv tuner is useless at this apartment :(
<zakame> Yagisan: I pray the Three Kings hear you :)
<Yagisan> zakame: they have - they decided that today, I get no 7, 9, 10, ABC or SBS :(
<zakame> waah!!!
<Yagisan> zakame: that is every free-to-air channel unavailable instead of just one or two today
<zakame> Yagisan: your channels signoff there just this xmas, or _every_ xmas? :(
<Yagisan> zakame: it's just me this christmas - I'm sure everyone else is enjoying another repeat of "A chistmas carol" or one of the other endless christmas repeats that they usually put on
<zakame> Yagisan: awww *patpat*... yeah, sometimes---no, most of the time---those xmas specials just `overdo' it :(
<Yagisan> zakame: just TWO pats, come on man, I'm a furry animal, a yagisan, more pats man
<Yagisan> don't forget behind the ears
<Yagisan> and where is my carrot to snack on ;)
<zakame> Yagisan: er I don't know what a yagisan is... yet ;)
<Yagisan> zakame: a yagi is a goat, yagi san = mr goat
* zakame pats Yagisan all over, especially behind the ears :)
<zakame> ooh! :D
* zakame should brush up on his Japanese
* Yagisan feels better, and promptly eats zakame's hat, before running off
<zakame> LOL!
<Yagisan> the channel feels strangely empty today
* Yagisan trots up and down the channel looking for more hats to eat
<spacey_ki> its christmas Yagisan :)
<zakame> hey spacey_ki :)
<zakame> and slomo :)
<spacey_ki> hi zakame
* Yagisan decides to eat spacey_ki's hat
<spacey_ki> merry christmas
<spacey_ki> :)
<spacey_ki> think i'll eat goat tonight
<slomo> hi zakame, spacey_ki :)
<spacey_ki> hi:)
* Yagisan baahs "I've got christmas decorations stuck in my teeth"
<Yagisan> slomo, spacey_ki: Merry Chistmas! -  Did you remember to get me something O:-)
<spacey_ki> :p
<zakame> hear, hear!!! same here!
<slomo> Yagisan: well... my christmas presents were liferea 1.0 and banshee 0.10.2 ;) nothing for you? tell me your wishes :)
<zakame> yeah, liferea!!!
<Yagisan> slomo: I got my kids appreciation for 20 whole, that's right count em, 20 whole seconds
<Yagisan> woo hoo
<Yagisan> next christmas - santa can visit me instead
* Yagisan sits on santa's lap: "So Yagisan, what do you want for christmas", Yagisan whispers into Santa's ear, and Santa turns *bright* red
<bmonty> Yagisan: have you been talking with Santa about the first thing that pops up?
* Yagisan is permanently added to the naughty list for that
<zakame> buwahaha
<bmonty> I told my son that he missed the deadline to get on Santa's list for this year
* Yagisan hopes he didn't ask for what I asked for
<Yagisan> bmonty: It's nice when they still believe in santa
<Yagisan> bmonty: eventually they realise it's you that buys the gifts
<bmonty> he is barely two months old so he has no idea what is going on
<bmonty> he just likes the lights on the tree as another thing to stare at :)
<Yagisan> bmonty: mine are 22 months and 5 weeks
<bmonty> damn...you gotta let her recover!
<bmonty> :)
<Yagisan> bmonty: yeah, not much choice now, she had a difficult delivery with the last one :(
<Yagisan> but santa said 1) he's not a doctor, he can fix her, and 2) no female viagra
<Yagisan> s/can/can't
<bmonty> :)
<Yagisan> I was devastated
<Yagisan> here I am, stuck with an absolutely gorgeous woman, and I have to behave myself. It's just unnatural I tell you.
<Yagisan> I'm a goat, hence horny by nature :-D
<zakame> rocking! :D
* Yagisan baahs in frustration
<Yagisan> In other news my dvd ripping cluster stopped working because suddenly after a *kernel* upgrade, I now need to enter a password for
<Yagisan> key based ssh access. WTF ?
<zakame> huh? o_O
<Yagisan> zakame: exactly. No change in config, no change in ssh key, but now it was a password. stopped my cluster dead.
<slomo> Yagisan: maybe it couldn't mount your home partition anymore and can't find the key? ;)
<Yagisan> s/was/wants
<Yagisan> slomo: /home is on / for the nodes
<slomo> no idea then :)
<Yagisan> this is what I get:
<Yagisan> (amd64)jamie@doomguy:~/media/movies/sorted$ ssh 192.168.1.32
<Yagisan> Enter passphrase for key '/home/jamie/.ssh/id_rsa':
<slomo> hm
<Yagisan> jamie@192.168.1.32's password:
<Yagisan> on every system. there is no passphrase for that, and if I enter the client local password it works.
<spacey_ki> and if you leave it empty?
<spacey_ki> :)
<Yagisan> spacey_ki: I get "jamie@192.168.1.32's password:" repeated at me
<spacey_ki> ok ;p
<spacey_ki> shouldn't be related to kernel i think
<Yagisan> instant breakage of dvdrip because of it
<spacey_ki> sounds more like an sshd setting
<spacey_ki> or something
<spacey_ki> :)
<Yagisan> spacey_ki: that is on package default settings
<spacey_ki> but no clue. i'm off for family visit :)
<spacey_ki> bb :)
<Yagisan> spacey_ki: It should not be the kernel, but that was the last change before it broke :(
<Yagisan> slomo: you came back to fix my problem ????
<Yagisan> O:-)
<slomo> Yagisan: nope :( i have to fix my own problem currently... i hate nfs...
<Yagisan> slomo: me too. but I need it for my ltsp stuff to work
* zakame looks for new merges to do
* Yagisan considers patching ltsp to use samba instead
<Yagisan> slomo: are your nfs mounts just not mounting. I had that a while ago
<slomo> Yagisan: no... they're not responding anymore :P
<Yagisan> brb - need to put a little girl to bed
<zakame> gaah, nfs :(
<bmonty> my nfs mounts take forever to mount but after that they work fine
<Yagisan> re
<Yagisan> the reason it's called nfs is because it Never Functions Successfully
<zakame> haha
<slomo> bmonty: install portmap
<zakame> yep, portmap
<bmonty> hmm...I thought it was...
<Yagisan> of course we could use Sometimes May Backfire instead
<bmonty> that was it...thanks slomo, zakame
<zakame> wb ogra_ibook , merry xmas :D
<ogra_ibook> zakame, same to you :)
<Yagisan> Woo hoo fixed my ssh problem
<Yagisan> my dvd cluster works again :-D
<Yagisan> (for reference I blew away the authorised keys on every client, and generated new ones, which where the scp'ed to the clients)
<Yagisan> s/the/then
* bmonty wants ldap/kerberos/openafs running on his network
* Yagisan thinks you may was well chuck in true ddns and ipsec opportunistic encryption while you are at it
<bmonty> nah, I just want single sign on
<Yagisan> I wanted a single sign on too, that's part of the reason my network is moving to thin clients
<Yagisan> it's so much easier to administer *1* box
* Yagisan wishes he had a bigger network to play with
<bmonty> the problem is that the ldap/kerberos stuff is a bitch to configure
<bmonty> and there isn't good docs
<Yagisan> I know :( and it's even worse if you need to integrate MS Active Directory into it
<bmonty> I wanted it to work for my linux boxes first, and then I was going to try and get my wife's XP box in on the mix
<Yagisan> bmonty: the last time I tried (a few years ago to get a distinction for a networking course, it was a true pain in the arse, as the crap MS ADDC needed to be the master, with MSDNS)
<bmonty> I've never tried to mix AD and anything else, but I know if your DNS isn't set up correctly AD will refuse to work
<Yagisan> as it a) breaks the ldap spec, b) breaks the dns spec, c) breaks the kerberos spec
<bmonty> and the DNS breakage can be very subtle
<bmonty> when you hold a monopoly...who needs specs?
<Yagisan> bmonty: Personally, I'd like to see them help liable and punished effectively for their abuses, but as long as businesses have limited liablity
<Yagisan> their will be no ethical behaviour from them
<Yagisan> s/their/there
<bmonty> except nobody cares, because there are only a very few people that care about integrating MS stuff with anything else
<Yagisan> bmonty: people like me, that do phased migrations away from their systems, care. We just don't get listened to.
<bmonty> exactly, you are costing them money so it is not in MS's best interest to solve your issues
<Yagisan> bmonty: yep, we are voting with out feet. They cost us money, now we are leaving - it's not in our best interests to continue with products that are not suitable for the intended job
* Yagisan marvels at 8 bug reports for his package all caused because the user doesn't have alsa set up correctly
<Yagisan> wow, timidity really uses a lot of cpu time
<elektranox> can sb. tell me why "/usr/share/doc/debian-policy/menu-policy.html/ch2.html#s2.1" doesn't exist on my system?
<lfittl> elektranox: do you have debian-policy installed?
<CGA> hi all
<CGA> i'm trying to compile E17 and its libs from CVS on my system (ubuntu breezy) but i get an error when compiling evas (a EFL library) because it needs Xorg compiled with XShm.h , what can i do about it?  why didn't you guys compile X with that header? -- i have already been in #ubuntu but didn't help much
<raphink> hi there
<raphink> merry xmas everyone
<MasterC> hi :)
<MasterC> when will the libdbus dependencies problems be fixed?
<raphink> hi MasterC
<MasterC> many packages (like banshee) are linked against libdbus1-1, but its not available
<MasterC> in dapper
<raphink> no idea
<Burglaptop> MasterC: should be mostly solved now
<MasterC> oh, I see
<MasterC> banshee is fixed
<MasterC> I tried it one hour ago, sry :)
<MasterC> well done, thank you
<MasterC> bye
<nomed> hi all
<nomed> is there a tutorial to generate packages like ubuntu-artwork ?
<nomed> i see that ubuntu has in roadmap to support somehow metaditros ... i would try to make my own artwork package trying to follow ubuntu "standards" ..
<nomed> mainly for training ...
<Sepheebear> nomed: just d/l the ubuntu-artwork package and model yours off of that
#ubuntu-motu 2005-12-31
<nomed> Sepheebear, yes i've ape-get source ubuntu-artwork ...
<nomed> but i see it has been made using some tools
<nomed> there are Makefile.am|in and so on
<Sepheebear> what kind of artwork are you making? desktops? icon? themes?
<nomed> ubuntu-artwork ...
<nomed> myproj-artwork ...
<nomed> gdm icons wallpaper usplash and all this
<Sepheebear> ok, well i suppose the usplash stuff is where all that makefile.{am,in} stuff comes in
<nomed> Sepheebear, there are even in icons and all art subdirs
<Sepheebear> hmm lemme take a look
<Sepheebear> well i'd start by replacing art/*/ with my artwork
<Sepheebear> the makefiles arent that complex
<nomed> Sepheebear, so reverse engineering job :)
<nomed> it would be nice to know how to make it from scratch .. but if there are no other way i'll use that dir tree as sample ..
<Sepheebear> i think that'd be the best template to use
<nomed> yep .. let's do that ...
<nomed> thanks for your availability
<Sepheebear> the makefiles dont seem to specify any other filenames other than those directories
<Sepheebear> you'd have to edit art/*/Makefile.am to point to your stuff
<nomed> Sepheebear, i'll play with diff and *ubuntu-artwork to see what i need to change ...
<Sepheebear> it looks pretty straightforward
<Sepheebear> another alternative would be to look at other theme related packages and you could learn some install techniques from them
<nomed> Sepheebear, yep *ubuntu-artwork ..
<nomed> xubuntu has just usplash ...
<Sepheebear> there's xubuntu-artwork and xubuntu-artwork-usplash
<nomed> umm
<nomed> Sepheebear, it seems the same pkge
<Sepheebear> oh yes i see that now
<raphink> nomed: if you want to learn to package from scratch, then you should read the New Debian Maintainer's Guide
<nomed> raphink, i can generate debs .. the problem is how to generate the *ubuntu-artwork pkge ...
<raphink> how do you generate debs nomed ?
<nomed> raphink, well it depends by the pkge ..
<raphink> if you mean using checkinstall or magic generate scripts, this is (hopefully) not the way we do it
<nomed> for the moment waht i need to build were mainly pkges of bash scripts or python scripts
<nomed> so the rules file is simple
<nomed> raphink, no checkinstall
<nomed> or other stuff like that
<raphink> ok
<raphink> if you know how to package binaries, packaging an artwork package is not harder, maybe even eaiser
<raphink> easier
<nomed> raphink, yes ..
<nomed> what i can't figure out is how Makefile.in | am has been generated ..
<raphink> most of the stuff can be installed using either dh_install yourstuff, or debian/install and debian/dirs files
<nomed> it seems they've used some tool
<raphink> what does the Makefile.in file install?
<nomed> raphink, yep .. that's the last step :)
<raphink> and why do you think you would need one?
<nomed> raphink, i have the ubuntu-artwork source
<raphink> debian/rules is a makefile, too
<nomed> and i see its dir tree
<raphink> so you don't need to generate other makefiles yourself
<raphink> nomed: the fact that ubuntu-artwork contains a Makefile.in doesn't mean _all_ artwork packages need one ;)
<raphink> if you don't need one, then don't both with one
<nomed> raphink, i would make it in the same way ..
<raphink> why?
<nomed> if i'll can then that's cool .. if not i'll use a Makefile and a rules file
<raphink> what I don't understand is
<nomed> raphink, because that pkge has been made in that way ...
<raphink> why you want to have the same layout as the existing ubuntu-artwork pkg
<raphink> what's the use of that?
<nomed> raphink, i think it the best sample i can use for such pkge
<nomed> *'s*
<raphink> you're creating your own package... you can get inspiration in other ones, but you don't have to do it the way it was done by other guys
<raphink> nomed: it might be a very good sample for sure... unless they didn't exactly have the same requirements as you
<nomed> raphink, i think i should be able to choose ..
<raphink> but anyway, it's up to you
<nomed> not to don't do that in that way just because i don't understand
<raphink> I just say you might not bother with files you might not need ;)
<raphink> my two pence ;)
<Sepheebear> i still think the ubuntu-artwork is the best template for any artwork package
<Sepheebear> why reinvent the wheel?
<Sepheebear> keep the structure and add/subtract your own stuff, by the end it'll be distinguishable as your work
<raphink> \sh_away: are you there,
<raphink> ?
<raphink> Riddell-awa: you there,
<raphink> hi Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hi raphink :)
* Hobbsee came to ask for an account on REVU, but it looks like siretart is away...
<raphink> merry xmas :)
<Hobbsee> you too :)
<Hobbsee> it's the 26th here
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> same here ;)
<raphink> but still
<raphink> wanna package Hobbsee ? :)
<Hobbsee> yeah
<raphink> what do you want to package ?
<raphink> :)
<Hobbsee> actually, i was working on ksudoku earlier :)
<Hobbsee> setting up a pbuilder now, to find out the dependancies...
<raphink> what is that?
<raphink> hmmm
<Hobbsee> ksudoku?  it's a game...
<raphink> 77%, board game
<raphink> nice :)
<Hobbsee> very
<raphink> did you package it already,
<Hobbsee> i'm just uploading to random places at the moment, which is a pain
<raphink> ?
<Hobbsee> no, there was one on crzzi or something, and and old debian one, which i updated
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> official debian ?
<Hobbsee> think so
<raphink> did you check on packages.debian.org ?
<Hobbsee> i took the crzzi one which was built for breezy (supposedly) though
<raphink> well
<raphink> the first thing should be to check if there's a version in Debian sid
<raphink> look on packages.debian.org for that
<raphink> if there is, then you get to synchronize it with ubuntu
<raphink> if there is not, then you get to package it
<raphink> either using a non official package and make it nice enough, or from scratch ;)
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> there's one on packages.debian.org
<raphink> non official packages are often a bit trashy and I often choose to do it all from scratch, but it's up to you ;)
<raphink> last version?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<raphink> then you should merge it
* Hobbsee hates doing it from scratch!
<Hobbsee> how do i do that?
<raphink> and you don't need REVU for that
<raphink> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/HowToMerge
<Hobbsee> k
<raphink> couldn't help you much as I han't done that part yet ;)
<raphink> && good luck :)
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> er....
<Hobbsee> this is clearly why i should check first...
<womble> Is there a single document which describes the entireity of the MOTU upload process, including the use of REVU and whatnot?  I can't find anything actually useful in the wiki or revu.t.d.
<raphink> womble: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU
<womble> raphink: Read it.  Several times.  Doesn't say anything useful on the topics of "what does REVU do for me?", "why do I need REVU?", "how does REVU fit into the overall process of MOTU work?", and so on.  I thought it was mentors.d.n for Ubuntu, but I see uploads in there from dholbach.  There's also a lack of "overview" of the whole process, from end-to-end, so I can't see how the whole of the MOTU world actually operates.
<raphink> it's a bit different an approach from mentors
<StevenK> womble: Heh. I've never actually used REVU.
<StevenK> womble: Being a DD, people trust that you can actually package. :-)
<raphink> seems you know the debian way womble right?
<desrt> womble; cheer up, emo kid
<desrt> womble; merry christmas
<raphink> StevenK: i'm sure even DDs can learn from using REVU ;)
<raphink> and improve their packaging skills ;)
<womble> raphink: Yes, I do.
<womble> And I'd like to know the Ubuntu way.
<womble> But there's a dearth of useful docs to help me.
<tseng> womble: woo!
<raphink> womble: well how do you get a package in Debian when you're not a DD ?
<tseng> raphink: a sponsor
<tseng> raphink: (same as here)
<womble> raphink: http://people.debian.org/~mpalmer/debian-mentors_FAQ.html#sponsored_packages
<raphink> yep exactly ;)
<tseng> but w/o a pretty interface
<raphink> tseng: I know the answer ;)
<raphink> well without more things imo tseng
<raphink> i've been to Debian dev confs
<raphink> and seen how people who are not DDs just stick to DDs to try getting their packages sponsored
<raphink> the fact is that REVU allows to get a packaged sponsored faster and more securely
<tseng> eh its what slomo and I do
<raphink> because it's being checked by several people
<raphink> tseng: :)
<tseng> there arent many dd's on the debian mono team
<womble> raphink: So it's just sponsors.d.n then?
<raphink> womble: now it doesn't prevent MOTUs from putting packages on REVU aswell, and get them checked, even though they could just upload them right away
<raphink> I wouldn't exactly say so womble
<tseng> womble: its that and more
<womble> So what *would* you say, raphink?
<tseng> youll notice it runs lintian, linda
<tseng> and has reviewers comments built in
<raphink> REVU allows to browse the package
<tseng> 3 positive comments flags for upload
<raphink> get the files directly
<raphink> post comments
<tseng> one problem we were solving was, not everyone had webspace to host sources
<raphink> yep
<tseng> another was keeping a history of reviews
<raphink> :)
<slomo> tseng: 2 positives ;)
<raphink> this is also very useful for packagers btw
<raphink> when I go to another comp and wanna work on the latest version of a package of mine, I just get it from REVU ;)
<womble> So it's sponsors.d.n with comments?
<raphink> hi slomo
<raphink> :)
<raphink> merry xmas
<tseng> its not just comments, they have intelligence
<tseng> (have you taken a look?)
<tseng> you can either advocate a package or not with a comment
<tseng> if you dont, it needs more work, another upload
<tseng> if 3 advocate, its uploaded
<slomo> womble: not exactly... even MOTUs need to upload NEW packages there for review
<raphink> tseng: that womble cannot see ;)
<womble> tseng: Who uploads it?
<tseng> an existing MOTU
<womble> slomo: Why do MOTUs *need* to upload there?  What stops them from uploading directly?
<tseng> and it gives us a nice trail to see a potential MOTUs work
<womble> tseng: Is an existing MOTU required to upload the package once it has gotten three yes votes?
<raphink> womble: this is quality assurance :)
<tseng> womble: yes.
<tseng> womble: but my next point is someone who has a few good packages on revu is a shoe in for maintainership
<womble> tseng: What sanctions are in place for all MOTUs if none of them upload the approved package?
<raphink> womble: not everybody votes though, only MOTUs
<womble> raphink: What is quality assurance?
<tseng> womble: no sanctions.. this is a volunteer project
<raphink> slomo: did you have some time to review my two updates?
<tseng> womble: we work on good faith like everyone else
<slomo> womble: in theory nothing... we could upload everything directly... but nobody does in general
<raphink> :)
<womble> tseng: So how is an existing MOTU *required* to upload the package?  What makes them do it?
<tseng> someone asks nicely
<raphink> hehe :)
<tseng> having a requirement on a volunteer developer would be pretty shitty imo
<womble> So your answer to my question "is a MOTU required to upload the package" is actually 'no'?
<raphink> womble: by quality assurance, I mean that two MOTUs checking and approving a package at a given time is better than only one sponsoring it
<tseng> i read that another way
<slomo> womble: we want our packages as good as possible and one overlooks mistakes which are obvious for others
<tseng> i read "do you have to be a motu to upload a source"
<tseng> not "is a motu required by some rule to upload a package with 3 votes for fear of sanctions"
<tseng> sorry.
<raphink> hehe
<slomo> womble: we're not _required_ to upload to revu but it's common practice to improve package quality
<womble> tseng: Of course a non-MOTU can't upload a package to Universe -- that's absurd.
<tseng> back to the hosting issue
<tseng> http://sponsors.debian.net/viewpkg.php?id=29
<tseng> notice that the posted sources arent existing
<tseng> this is the first package i went to, no idea if thats a general problem
<slomo> raphink: not yet... i have them both still on my todo list, don't worry :) i was busy or out all the day
<raphink> slomo: ok
<slomo> hmm... i could to it now :) *me gets the packages*
<raphink> womble: the best way to get what's special about REVU is to see it in action imo
<tseng> ok, time for christmas dinner
<raphink> womble: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1285 shows how REVU allows several reviewers to interact to have a package be improved
<tseng> cheers everyone
<tseng> womble: nice to have you.
<raphink> cheers tseng
<raphink> slomo: ty
<slomo> raphink: damn... which ones were it? knmap and kalcul?
<raphink> knmap and konq-encrypt-menu
<raphink> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1296 and http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1297
<slomo> ok... i'll do kalcul too now :P
<womble> raphink: It looks like the exact same process we go through in Debian with mentors.d.n and the d-mentors mailing list.
<womble> Except that you can add 'Advocating' marks to this one (which is kinda cool)
<raphink> slomo: kalcul doesn't build with the recent stuff with libX$dunrememberwhat
<womble> So can people look at the new REVU page on the wiki and see if it accurately reflects reality?
<slomo> womble: and it needs the eyes of more than one to get a package uploaded... which improves quality
<raphink> womble: what you see now is REVU v1
<slomo> raphink: ah right...
<raphink> there's REVU v2 to be released soon enough :)
<womble> slomo: I don't see how that follows, if someone can get a package uploaded without needing to go through revu
<slomo> womble: well, we trust each other... ;) ok, that's a problem when you have > 1000 DD with upload rights but it works fine currently... and if someone uploads directly it would be noticed normally
<womble> slomo: So every single upload should go via REVU?
<slomo> womble: no... only NEW packages
<raphink> womble: REVU is only for NEW packages in Universe
<slomo> and when it fails later with the current way we will change our processes
<womble> slomo: For NEW in the dak sense, yes?
<slomo> raphink: (well, and for updates from people without upload rights)
<slomo> womble: yes
<womble> Major changes in packaging can do just as much (if not more) harm than initial packaging stuffups, though.
<slomo> womble: yes... that's a whole currently... but it worked until now as we normally ask someone else to review our changes when we're in doubt or the changes are major
<womble> stevenk said earlier that he's never gone through REVU for his uploads.  How does that mesh with what you're saying now?
<slomo> maybe he found two people without revu... that's also possible... as i said before, we trust each other to handle uploads in a sane way and we're all in contact ;)
<slomo> it's probably much more informal than in debian
<womble> So should I upload my changes to wiki.u.c/REVU to REVU for comment?
<womble> slomo: Debian is the ultimate in informality for sponsored uploads.  I like the idea of a helper tool like REVU.
<slomo> when you have any changes either upload your changed package to revu or give someone here the debdiff for the changes... the latter could be faster
<lifeless> womble: I can't imagine you needing review
<slomo> but revu is definitely the entry point for new people... only for motu it _could_ be voluntary but we agreed that it's still better to upload NEW packages to revu for review and discuss greater changes with others... it's always better to let someone else look at your problems from a different point of view
<womble> lifeless: I'm not expecting to make any major stuffups either.  I'm not looking for REVU, as such, I just want to understand how the pieces fit.  There seems to be a lamentable lack of documentation thus far.  I'm out to fix that where I can, whilst enhancing my understanding of it all.
<lifeless> womble: sweet
<raphink> :)
<womble> I asked for comments on my changes to wiki.u.c/REVU to see if my translation of the comments made here was accurate; that request was met with resounding silence, so I tried a bit of humour by asking if I'd get more comments by posting my changes to REVU...
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> what exactly did you modify womble ?
<womble> raphink: The first real paragraph.  Possibly should have localised my changes a bit more, but I figured that people could read the diffs if they really wanted to find out.
<raphink> let's see
<womble> "[WWW]  revu is a web-based tool to allow people who have worked on packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and commend on in a structured manner. Packages can also have "votes" attached to them; a certain number of positive votes will bring the package to the attention of uploaders, who will then send the package into the Universe repository."
<raphink> s/commend/comment/
<raphink> I think it's a rather good description of how it works :)
<raphink> 1) once you're approved in the keyring, you upload your packages to REVU
<raphink> 2) your work gets reviewed and commented
<raphink> 3) you uploaded updated versions till you get at least 2 advocacies from MOTUs
<raphink> 4) your work is uploaded by a MOTU
<raphink> :)
<womble> raphink: The 'edit' button on the wiki is calling you, I think.
<raphink> hehe ;)
<raphink> ok right ;)
<slomo> siretart: there's a bug in revu... when a package is NEW and gets uploaded to universe... and later a new version (i.e. updated) gets uploaded to revu it still shows up as NEW
<lifeless> womble: it looks fine to me
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> does anyone know whats going on with FF in dapper ?
<Mez> It's calling itself deer park
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> thats the code name for the next release
<Mez> I know
<Mez> but FF 1.5 is released and uses the name "firefox"
<raphink> womble: how do you like that ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU
<raphink> clearer ?
<slomo> Mez: but we don't have ff 1.5 yet, only rc3
<womble> raphink: Yep.  Much better.
<raphink> :)
<Mez> Slomo - yet it calls itself deer park in the title bar
<Mez> for no reason
<slomo> Mez: that had some reason... ask Diziet :) it was either for firefox release candidates or inofficial firefox builds...
<slomo> womble: but i have to aggree with you... there's much documentation currently missing... revu-related and in general
<womble> slomo: It's starting to feel like a regular thing... womble wants to do something; womble goes looking for documentation; womble finds no documentation; womble asks questions on IRC; womble writes documentation
<raphink> huhu
<slomo> hehe, at least you write the documentation :) i hate writing documentation and still have 2 wikipages on my todo list... :/
<raphink> slomo: I'll archive konq-encrypt-menu
<raphink> :)
<womble> slomo: I hate repetition.  I'd rather write it first, then never have to explain it to anyone by hand ever again.  Worst case I have to cut-n-paste a URL.
<womble> Consider how much time we've expended talking about this topic here today -- my time, your time, the half a dozen or so people who've contributed.  For a one-paragraph description.
<elektranox> does sb. know howto change the system mail adress of a user?
<womble> elektranox: /etc/aliases?
<womble> Can you better describe the result you wish to achieve?
<elektranox> If I make any command like "dh_make" a wrong mail adress is insert automatacily. So I want to say the system my right mail adress :)
<minghua> elektranox: you need to set DEBFULLNAME and DEBEMAIL correctly
<Mez> o_O
<elektranox> adding "export DEBFULLNAME = 'Sebastian Reichel' export DEBEMAIL = 'elektranox@gmail.com'" to ~/.bashrc doesn't work :/
<womble> elektranox: Unless dh_make is "special", it doesn't read the environment, it gets the config parameters out of ~/.devscripts
<womble> There's documentation that mentions environment vars, but AFAIK it's all wrong
<womble> Also check out the new(ish) -m option for dch, for more long-term lack-of-name-mangling in changelogs
<Mez> siretart: ping ?
<elektranox> mh dh_make uses USERNAME@[-> /etc/mailname]  :S
<womble> Try EMAIL="elektranox@gmail.com" dh_make
<womble> and see if that helps
<elektranox> that works :S
<minghua> womble: I don't know about dh_make, but dch (debchangelog) reads DEBFULLNAME and DEBEMAIL from environment for sure
<minghua> and dh_make should have an option to specify the maintainer's name and email
* minghua doesn't have dh_make installed
<minghua> and can't check
<Mez> dh_make should use DEBEMAIL and DEBFULLNAME too
<womble> minghua: Last time I tried, dch refused categorically to read from the environment.  So I got used to always using ~/.devscripts
<womble> Now, of course, I've got packages which need different things in their changelog footers, so I'm reduced to using dch -m and crossing my fingers
<Mez> womble - just use the DEBEMAIL and DEBFULLNAME envvars
<minghua> womble: I see.  I must admit I'm quite new to packaging, so maybe dch changed behaviour.  It should work now though.
<womble> Mez: Because that's a *lot* less typing that -m.  Right.
<Mez> depends on what you wanna do
<elektranox> then I've got a second question: "are the menu sections of ubuntu equal to the menu sections of debian?" (I'm talking about the debian/menu file)
<Mez> elektranox, the debian menu is there if you install the menu package I beleive
<elektranox> in debian there is "Games/Strategy" but in my ubuntu gnome menu there is only the section Games and no dirs in it
<Sepheebear> the debian menu depends on menu-xdg
<elektranox> and the ubuntu menu?
<Sepheebear> with menu-xdg you get the "Debian" category with all the subdirs
<Sepheebear> hmm i may be wrong on that
<elektranox> Oo I want to edit the menu file in the debian dir, created by dh_make, so that it will appear in the Games Section and no Debian categroy
<Sepheebear> elektranox: for an ubuntu package or a debian one?
<elektranox> for a ubuntu package
<elektranox> Debian would be "        section="Games/Strategy"\   "
<Sepheebear> ubuntu doesnt make much use of menu files
<Sepheebear> it uses .desktop files
<Sepheebear> but the caveat is that you lose that Strategy subdir
<crimsun> Categories=GNOME;Application;Game;
<crimsun> that should appear in your .desktop
<Sepheebear> unless you know how to munge applications.menu
<Sepheebear> i havent seen nested menus in gnome since i used debian gnome 2.8
<Sepheebear> pre-warty
<Sepheebear> i was just thinking how cool tearoff menus would be for gnome
<elektranox> mh where does the *.desktop files in the ubuntu system?
<Sepheebear> /usr/share/applications/
* StevenK reads through backscroll.
* StevenK doesn't use dch, and uses debian-changelog-mode instead.
<womble> StevenK: But that's because you're an emacs freak.
<Mez> lol
<womble> Real Men use an OS *without* a built-in psychiatrist.
<StevenK> Actually, I'd like to augment debian-changelog-mode.
<StevenK> If there is an ubuntu in the current version, it should use my @u.c address, not my @d.o address.
<womble> Hmm, that's an interesting twist.
* Mez rolls eyes
<StevenK> I should be able to do it, it just involves learning elisp.
<womble> Or just writing a shell wrapper for dch...
<womble> dpkg-parsechangelog == Love
<Mez> StevenK, /query :D
<sivang> morning all
<Yagisan> G'day all
<Yagisan> sleeping or hungover from christmas ?
<sivang> I wish, sleeping from working late :)
<Yagisan> sivang, so what was so important you had to be working ?
<sivang> Yagisan: ah well, I'm in .IL - even hanuka is a vacation only for the kids, adults still go to work :->
<Yagisan> sivang: I see. Over here in .au I have a hard time finding *anything* open on a public holiday.
* Yagisan wishes there was an ia32-libs-universe and an ia32-libs-universe-dev package
* Yagisan decides to try and make ia32-libs-universe and ia32-libs-universe-dev
* Yagisan realises that it isn't so easy to make an ia32-libs-universe package
<CGA> is the packager of Xorg for ubuntu here?
<Yagisan> CGA: he'd be in -devel, but considering it's 9pm and a public holiday, he's not here
<CGA> Yagisan, thanks you =)
<CGA> *-s
<CGA> Yagisan, what's his nick? i'm in -devel too
<Yagisan> CGA: IIRC it is dstone, but as I said he's not here. I think he like most canonical staff are on holidays
<Yagisan> CGA: why do you ask ?
<CGA> Yagisan, thank you && i ask because i'm trying to compile E17 and all its libraires from CVS and i have an error compiling evas. It complains about Xorg not compiled with the XShm.h header , evas it's afundamental lib for E and ican't install because of that ; so i want to ask him to compile Xorg with that header too so ubutnu users can enjoy E17 from CVS =)
<rob1> hi, does anyone know if xfwm4 was compiled with --enable-compositor in Ubuntu?
<Yagisan> rob1: apt-get source and check /debian/rules
<rob1> Yagisan, yeah ok
* rob1 was hoping for the easy way out :)
<Yagisan> rob1: on boxing day ? you hope too much. I could heat the echos when I post in here!
<Yagisan> s/heat/hear
<Tonio_> hieveryone
<rob1> hehe
<StevenK> CGA: Do you have x11proto-xext-dev installed?
<CGA> StevenK, going to check that out thanks
<rob1> yeah, it was
<rob1> now to work out why it isn't working for me :(
<CGA> StevenK, nope i don't && does that give me the XShm.h ?
<Yagisan> CGA: libxext6-dev
<CGA> Yagisan, i'll search that too
<CGA> Yagisan, there's not package with thqat name
<Yagisan> CGA: TI typoed it. It should be: libxext-dev
<sivang> CGA: what's E17 ?
<Yagisan> enlightenment 17
<Yagisan> IIRC
<CGA> yes it is
<Yagisan> CGA: Does that support East Asian characters now ? last time I tried it didn't
<CGA> sivang, go visit enlightenment.sf.net and learn about :P
<CGA> Yagisan, i really don't know but you can ask in #e
<CGA> Yagisan, i use english or italian
* CGA rolls up a fag
<CGA> Yagisan, how can i use pat or synaptic to search a package that provides me a certain feature or header for that matter?
<CGA> *apt
<Yagisan> CGA: Off the top of my head I can't think of it, but I know that you can search through the packages contents.
<Yagisan> I'm sure I'll remember the command a bit later
<CGA> Yagisan, ok thx for now =)
<Hobbsee> CGA: apt-cache show packagename?
<CGA> Hobbsee, trying that in a sec
<sivang> CGA: wow :)
<sivang> CGA: I didn't enlightment was more then a window manager we're not using anymore
<CGA> sivang, eh eh =) look around get-e too
<sivang> CGA: this is gnome?? http://enlightenment.sourceforge.net/Main/Home/images/_images/az-desktop.png
<sivang> I see there are packages for Debian
<sivang> CGA: have you tried them?
<CGA> sivang, that should be E16 with evidence (a filemanager)
* Yagisan remembers a long time ago there was a hr geiger ? aliens theme for E, I like that
<CGA> sivang, nope i'm on ubuntu and i used to use the packages for ubuntu no Debian yet
<sivang> there are packages for that on Ubuntu? I'm out of date..
<Yagisan> sivang: we have E 16 in breezy
<sivang> Yagisan: universe, right?
<Yagisan> sivang: yep
<sivang> CGA: that's what linked from the page there : http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=enlightenment
<sivang> Yagisan: what's the pkg name
<sivang> ?
<CGA> sivang,  Yagisan i'm talking of E17 packages
<CGA> E16 is in official packages BTW
<Yagisan> CGA: I know, just point sivang to the already existing enlightenment packages
<CGA> k
<Yagisan> s/point/pointing
<CGA> http://www.soulmachine.net/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
<CGA> shaodi is the official Debian and Ubutnu packager for E17
<CGA> is blog is shadoi.soulmachine.net
<CGA> *his
<CGA> the repos are at soulmachine.net , look at the howto for the addresses
<Yagisan> CGA:  Perhaps he should collaborate with the MOTU's here, and the Debian Maintainer if he would like to see them in Debian and Ubuntu
<CGA> Yagisan, well talk with him, i know he maintains those packjages for E17 but only for the E17 prospective. have a talk with him , he might be interested
<Yagisan> CGA: I can't speak on behalf of the MOTU's as I am not a MOTU
<CGA> Yagisan, ok
<CGA> Yagisan, i'll tell him about it and ask what he thinks and if he is interested in collaborating with MOTU and Debian packagers
<Yagisan> CGA: I'm here as I maintain packages I'd like to see in Ubuntu, they are quite friendly here.
<CGA> Yagisan, no doubt on that =)
<Mez> Yagisan - what sort of stuff are you looking to get into ubuntu ? (and is it already in debian?)
<Yagisan> Mez: Most interesting package for me is here http://eyagi.bpa.nu/~jamie/doomsday.en.html
<Yagisan> it's not in Debian, and I've been the maintainer for a long time now for both Debian and Ubuntu
<Mez> Yagisan - so why not upload yourself ?
<Yagisan> Mez: It already went to revu and was rejected until upstreams license problems are fixed
<Mez> ag
<Mez> ah ...
<Mez> fair enough
<Mez> you're a DD too ?
<Yagisan> Mez: so until then, it lives in my repo
<Yagisan> Mez: No, I don't really want to go through the hell they put their NM through
<Mez> lol
<Mez> fair enough
<Yagisan> Mez: It is a discouragement to joining Debian
<Mez> I may do at some point :d
<Mez> just to get the cool email address (j/k)
<Yagisan> Ubuntu was far more welcoming
<Mez> yeah :D
<Mez> you looking to become a MOTU then ? or are you already ?
<Yagisan> and a lot less elitist attitude. I'm looking to be a MOTU in future, but for now I freelance
<Yagisan> I'm not much of a programmer, but I have an interest in this
<Mez> fair enough :D
<Mez> well - here;sa good place to start
<Yagisan> Mez: I help with Security audits of Ubuntu, and support on #edubuntu,
<Mez> kool
<Yagisan> Mez: eg http://eyagi.bpa.nu/~jamie/vuln-apr-27-2005-ubuntu-prelink.en.html
<Yagisan> Mez: my launchpad thingy https://launchpad.net/people/yagisan
* Yagisan waits for his ia32-libs-universe to finish building
<Mez> lol
<Yagisan> Mez: why lol ?
<Mez> dunno
* Yagisan watches ia32-libs-universe FTBFS again
<MasterC> hi
<MasterC> gaim is linked against libdbus-1-1
<MasterC> this should be fixed :)
<MasterC> gaim: error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-glib-1.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MasterC> in dapper
* Yagisan leaves to do dad stuff, bbl
<CGA> StevenK, Yagisan : i've installed those two libs you suggested me but i had no luck , i get the same error in compiling evas. :// thx anyway
<elektranox> is there any command, creating dirs recursive?
<raphink> -p
<raphink> mkdir -p
<elektranox> ok thx
<CGA> StevenK, Yagisan :  i found XShm.h -- i was wrong
<slomo_> MasterC: my gaim isn't linked against dbus at all ;)
<raphink> hi slomo_ :)
<slomo_> hi raphink
<slomo_> want me to review something again? ;P
<raphink> haha no
<raphink> I'm working on having kalcul work
<slomo_> fine... when you need a rebuild of something tell me :)
<raphink> :)
<raphink> ty
<StevenK> Can a MOTU request a sync of pngwriter? It builds, installs and works in a dapper chroot.
<slomo_> StevenK: in theory yes... but everybody is on holidays right now... write it down and tell someone again next year ;)
* StevenK grins.
<StevenK> Hey, next year is next week. :-)
<raphink> grr
<raphink> slomo_: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/479112
<slomo_> -lkio -lkdeeduwidgets
<slomo_> one of this two
<raphink> what is that?
<StevenK> Missing libxft-dev?
<slomo_> no
<raphink> StevenK: libxft-dev doesn't ship libxft.la anymore
<slomo_> the .la file was removed some days ago from the libxft-dev package
<raphink> since the 21st of dec
<StevenK> Whee
<raphink> and i'm trying to find out how to fix this
<slomo_> raphink: libkio and libkdeeduwidgets... no idea, you're the kde guy :) one of them still references the libXft.la file... find out which one ;)
<raphink> slomo_: does that mean other apps might not build like this ?
<slomo_> yes
<slomo_> s/might/will/
<raphink> ok
<raphink> so we have to track down all occurrences of libxft.la in libs
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> I'd go for libkdeeduwidgets since I suppose it's less checked
<slomo_> yes
<raphink> so I'll check it
<raphink> actually
<elektranox> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<raphink> I think libkdeeduwidgets is libeduwidgetclock0
<raphink> looooool
<slomo_> hmm
<raphink> slomo_: bingo
<raphink>  $ grep libXft /usr/lib/*
<slomo_> StevenK: hmm, are you a DD? and do you have some time right now to sponsor something for me? ;)
<raphink>  /usr/lib/libkdeeduwidgets.la:dependency_libs=' -L/usr/share/qt3/lib -L/usr/lib -L/usr/X11R6/lib /usr/lib/libkdecore.la /usr/lib/libDCOP.la -lresolv -lutil /usr/lib/libart_lgpl_2.la /usr/lib/libidn.la /usr/lib/libkdefx.la /usr/lib/libqt-mt.la -ljpeg -lXft -lfreetype -laudio -lXt /usr/lib/libjpeg.la -lXi -lXrandr -lXcursor -lXinerama /usr/lib/libXft.la /usr/lib/libfreetype.la -lfontconfig -ldl -lpng -lz -lXext -lX11 -lSM -lICE -
<slomo_> ok, so this guy needs a rebuild... give me your changelog entry please :)
<raphink> -lXft
<raphink> slomo_: you mean the changelog of the lib ?
<slomo_> it's kdeedu, right?
<raphink> hmm
<slomo_> no... your new changelog entry for the rebuild upload :)
<raphink> it's libeduwidgetclock0
<raphink> this is a lib I had in dapper a short time ago
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> I'm not sure I get what you want :s
<slomo_> dpkg -S /usr/lib/libkdeeduwidgets.la
<slomo_> this would be the first thing i want ;)
<raphink> ok
<raphink>  $ dpkg -S /usr/lib/libkdeeduwidgets.la
<raphink> libeduwidgetclock0-dev: /usr/lib/libkdeeduwidgets.la
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> just as I told you ;)
<raphink> this lib is archived on REVU btw ;)
<slomo_> ah nice... kdeedu was wrong :P
<raphink> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1001
<raphink> yeah I know
<slomo_> can you give me a new changelog entry then? "Rebuild to get rid of the libXft.la reference"
<raphink> how do I do that?
<raphink> :s
<slomo_> how did you create your other changelog entries? :P
<slomo_> dch -i
<CGA> bye bye
<CGA> and thx for help
<raphink> hmm sure
<raphink> but how do I get rid of the libXft.la reference?
<slomo_> only a rebuild is needed
<raphink> just by building it again?
<slomo_> yes
<raphink> oh ok :)
<raphink> then sure
<raphink> uploading again
<slomo_> hm
<slomo_> upload the diff somewhere please
<slomo_> or just the new changelog entry
<raphink> that's not what you wanted ?
<slomo_> that's easier for me :)
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> hmm ok
<raphink> slomo_: http://raphink.free.fr/debs/changelog
<raphink> is that fine?
<raphink> :s
<rikai> hm, i still think that libortp should be versioned by it's own version, and not by the version of linphone... but thats just me...
<slomo_> yes
<raphink> :)
<raphink> just to be sure slomo_ , this is what you mean by debdiff ? http://raphink.free.fr/debs/libeduwidgetclock0_0.2.debdiff
<slomo_> yes
<raphink> :D
<jsgotangco> cheers :)
<raphink> hi jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> raphink, happy holidays m8 :)
<rikai> out of curiosity, does anyone happen to kno why it's done that way?
<raphink> you too jsgotangco :)
<slomo_> raphink: uploaded :)
<raphink> slomo_: does it goes through elmo too?
<raphink> well it has be be built by buildd anyway
<raphink> so I'll have to wait before building kalcul again ;)
<slomo_> no... why should it go through elmo? it's just a normal upload without any changes except changelog :)
<rikai> i suppose not then...
<slomo_> kalcul should be buildable in 75 minutes ;)
<slomo_> rikai: sorry, i've no idea what this lib is...
<rikai> slomo_, it's quite alright. i'm just a bit frustrated over the other night. ;)
<raphink> slomo_: cool :)
<slomo_> hm, i wonder why nemerle doesn't build anymore...
<Tonio_> hi all
<slomo_> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> raphink: ust working on matedit
<Tonio_> let's hope I find the solution this time :)
<Tonio_> anyone knows elmo's email address ?
<Tonio_> I have to contact him for an uploading bug on pwmanager
<tseng> james.troup@c.com
<Tonio_> tseng: thanks
<Tonio_> c.com ?
<tseng> ...where C is the company he works for
<Tonio_> arf
<Tonio_> doesn't he have an ubuntu address simply ?
<tseng> sigh
<tseng> canonical
<Tonio_> ah okay ^^
<Mithrandir> he has both, I'd guess
<Tonio_> sorry, hard WE...
<rikai> hm, whats the easiest way to figure out who maintains a particular package?
<tseng> apt-cache show openbox | grep Maintainer
<Mithrandir> me, me, me. :-P
<Mithrandir> at least as soon as I get around to uploading it
<tseng> :D
<raphink> yeah
<raphink> Accepted libeduwidgetclock0 0.2-0ubuntu2 (source)
<raphink> :)
<raphink> which means :
<raphink> 1) kalcul will build
<raphink> 2) I'm subscirbed to katie, thanks to elmo :)
<Yagisan> re
* Yagisan notices ia32-libs-universe FTBFS again because of yet another rules typo
<Yagisan> Out of curiosity what arch do other motu's use here ?
<slomo_> x86 and ppc ;)
<Yagisan> slomo_ ! how's your break been ?
* Yagisan is obviously amd64
<slomo_> boring currently ;)
* Yagisan mumbles about YART
<rikai> tseng, thank you.
<Yagisan> slomo_: Other then from myself, do you think there would be much interest in an ia32-libs-universe package ?
<slomo_> no idea... better ask someone who uses amd64 :)
<Yagisan> ok - hands up any amd64 people (other then me) that would like eg zsnes, or quake4, or wine to work on amd64
<rikai> ehh, i know a friend of mine would.
<zakame> evening all :)
<rikai> that was directed at Yagisan.
<slomo_> ok... bbl
<slomo_> hi zakame :)
<rikai> and, sicne i'm getting an amd64 processor soon, i suppose i would as well.
<zakame> hi slomo_ :)
<rikai> *since
<Yagisan> ok. that means we will need some of you volunteers with amd64 systems to check out the ia32-libs-universe as soon as I send it to revu
<Yagisan> I plan to send it the moment it reaches works-for-me status
<Yagisan> brb - yet more dad stuff, btw G'day zakame
<zakame> heya Yagisan :)
<Yagisan> re
<zakame> would it be safe to assume that elmo's not around?
<siretart> hi folks
<siretart> Yagisan: ia32-libs-universe? which libs are supposed to be in there?
<zakame> hi siretart :)
<siretart> huhu zakame :)
<Yagisan> siretart: basically any lib that is in universe that I need for an i386 package that can't be ported to amd64 for a variety of reasons
<Yagisan> siretart: initially, it is some sdl libs
<siretart> yay! finally! :)
<siretart> but I wonder, sdl is main!
<Yagisan> siretart: not all of sdl :(
<siretart> Yagisan: well, there seems to be not any sdl lib at all compiled for ia32 on ubuntu/amd64 yet. I'd welcome some!
<Yagisan> siretart: I'm working on it, although in ia32-libs in main, it does miss many -dev packages for the i386 packages they install
<Yagisan> siretart: I've been almost tempted to just completely replace mains ia32-libs with a more comprehensive version, instead of just doing a -universe augmentation
<Yagisan> siretart: out of curiosity, do you have an amd64 box available for revu ?
<Yagisan> slomo_: with an ia32-libs-universe package, we could build a mplayer on amd64 with support for w32codecs
<siretart> Yagisan: I do have an amd64 machine at home. I'm typing through it right now
<siretart> Yagisan: I'll happily test your package
<Yagisan> siretart: thank you. after I get a successful test with both zsnes and wine, I'll contact you for testing.
<Yagisan> woohoo first successful build of ia32-libs-universe. Now to test with deng, zsnes, and wine
<sistpoty> hi folks
<Yagisan> argh!!! ia32-libs-dev is broken
<Yagisan> it doesn't have the include files
* Yagisan makes a quick patch for ia32-libs-dev
<sistpoty> merge list updated: 66 -> 94 packages
<sistpoty> unassigned
<Yagisan> night all
<sistpoty> gn8 Yagisan
* sistpoty is off again
<sistpoty> cya
<MasterC> gaim: error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-glib-1.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MasterC> is this my error?
<MasterC> *my fault
<thesaltydog> anyone is working on tpb here?
<JohnnyMast> is that something for revu ?
<siretart> thesaltydog: whats wrong with tpb?
<thesaltydog> hi, siretart .. I'm working on it on my ThinkPad X31
<thesaltydog> /dev/nvram is owned by root:root
<thesaltydog> so tpb doesn't start as it is started in X11
<thesaltydog> it should be root:nvram
<siretart> thesaltydog: udev should take care about it. it shoud be 770 and root:nvram
<thesaltydog> as user is in nvram group..
<siretart> but not by default
<thesaltydog> I have just upgraded from breezy, and this is the result.
<siretart> do you use 2.6.15?
<thesaltydog> I know that udev should take care... but it seems it doesn't...
<siretart> do you use 2.6.15?
<thesaltydog> yes
<thesaltydog> 2.6.15-9-386
<siretart> perhaps it need integration into the new udev then
<thesaltydog> yep
<siretart> if 2.6.15 would work on my laptop, I'd work on a fix
<thesaltydog> I have found this file:
<thesaltydog> /etc/devfs/conf.d/tpb
<thesaltydog> but it seems not to be executed or parsed..
<siretart> devfs makes me screem and run away
<siretart> it is for devfs, which we don't use in ubuntu
<thesaltydog> ah, you're right..
<thesaltydog> but that file had the right permissions for /dev/nvarm
<siretart> for devfs
<siretart> we use udev
<thesaltydog> it should be integrated in udev
<siretart> in the past (breezy), udev created /dev/nvram with correct permissions
<siretart>  without any further integration
<thesaltydog> Yes, I remember.
<thesaltydog> That's why my surprise today.
<siretart> so either udev needs to be fixed, or tpb integrated into new udev
<thesaltydog> I have filed a malone bug as a memo: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/tpb/+bug/6044
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6044: "tpb doesn't work after dapper upgrade" Fix req. for: tpb (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/bugs/6044
<siretart> since I don't run the new udev, I cannot help you :(
<thesaltydog> Ubugtu, yes, that's mine.
* thesaltydog => Fabio Marzocca
<siretart> thesaltydog: Ubugtu is your bugbot here. he triggers on malone bugnr
<siretart> s/your/our/
<thesaltydog> :-)
<thesaltydog> lol
<siretart> you can just say your bug was malone #6044
<thesaltydog> I was thinking at a nice and fast user!!
<siretart> and now he is pissed ;)
<thesaltydog> siretart, are you also aware about crazy bugs on firefox localizations?
<thesaltydog> s/firefox/deer park
<siretart> thesaltydog: I switched to galeon because firefox annoyed me too much
<thesaltydog> ok..
<ogra_ibook> i think for the fact that diziet built the new package completely from scratch and is far from being done, its in a very fine state
<thesaltydog> ogra_ibook, are you referring to firefox?
<ogra_ibook> yup
<thesaltydog> the mozilla-firefox-locale-it package is a mess, and the deb is buggy.
<ogra_ibook> diziet dropped 50k lines of patches ...
<ogra_ibook> the locale and language handling for the whole system is completely redone ... given the fact that dapper is only 2 months old its in pretty good shape ... and i'd expect such breakage
<thesaltydog> yes. I can easily understand. I was only wondering if it's a known problem.
<ogra_ibook> what happens with the ff-locale-it package ?
<thesaltydog> mom..
<ogra_ibook> did you install locales and ran locale-gen manually to get your locales generated at all ?
<ogra_ibook> note that there is a lot expected breakage going on in this area currently
<ogra_ibook> i.e. see pittis mail about it to devel
<thesaltydog> yes. If I apt-get mozilla-firefox-locale-it, the system claims to remove firefox..:-)
<ogra_ibook> then this locale package isnt redone for 1.5 yet
<thesaltydog> No hurry for that.
* thesaltydog is asking himself is ogra's mum has every tried the new bum...
<thesaltydog> s/every/ever
<ogra_ibook> not yet
<thesaltydog> :-9
<ogra_ibook> i'm pretty sure she never will try *any* of this kind of tools to be honest :)
<thesaltydog> ohh.. 6 months ago you told me that when bum will be as easy as for your mum, it will be ok for inclusion :-(
<ogra_ibook> for someone 'like my mom' (if she would need to use such a tool...
<ogra_ibook> my mom simply just doesnt start or stop services :)
<thesaltydog> I was jocking, of course. I will never claim your nice mom to use bum!
<thesaltydog> neither mine does.
<ogra_ibook> i still fail to see whats wrong with gnome-services-manager ... and the fact that its in gnome upstream is a strong pro argument ...
<thesaltydog> I know. But don't ask me. You can ask to Thomas Hood. He filed some bug too.
<ogra_ibook> but you can start a discussion on the ubuntu-devel ML to get it included into main ...
<ogra_ibook> if people see a rationaly for dropping the default thats shipped with gnome in favor of bum, we can include it
<ogra_ibook> s/rationaly/rationale
<thesaltydog> no, too much exhausting
<thesaltydog> .
<ogra_ibook> i still think UI wise gnome-services-manager is unbeaten, but i must admit that i didnt have any time to look at recent bum releases
<thesaltydog> don't worry...  Gnome service manager is too much limited. There are only few scripts listed I don't like others make choices for me... How do you call this? ah... democracy!
<thesaltydog> okey, have a nice holiday week oliver!
<ogra_ibook> i didnt talk about politics :)
<ogra_ibook> people are free to use rrconf, bum or whatever they like
<thesaltydog> ogra_ibook, package sysv-rc "suggests" bum
<ogra_ibook> in debian ?
<ogra_ibook> Keybuk thinks about dropping sysv from ubuntu ...
<thesaltydog> yes sysv-rc (2.86.ds1-6), but in dapper bum has been removed from the suggested list. What's wrong with it? Its name?
<ogra_ibook> since he heavily disagrees with debian
<ogra_ibook> suggests might confuse germinate ...
<ogra_ibook> and since bum is not in main that would break sysv
<thesaltydog> ok. but they have left sys-rc-conf in.
<ogra_ibook> s/sysv/sysv-rc/
<thesaltydog> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/buglist.cgi?bug_status=UNCONFIRMED&bug_status=NEW&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=REOPENED&bug_status=NEEDINFO&bug_status=UPSTREAM&bug_status=PENDINGUPLOAD&field0-0-0=product&type0-0-0=substring&value0-0-0=g-s-t&field0-0-1=component&type0-0-1=substring&value0-0-1=g-s-t&field0-0-2=short_desc&type0-0-2=substring&value0-0-2=g-s-t&field0-0-3=status_whiteboard&type0-0-3=substring&value0-0-3=g-s-t
<Gloubiboulga> evening
<raphink> salut Gloubiboulga
<Gloubiboulga> hello raphink
<raphink> :)
<raphink> zouayonwle Gloubiboulga
* Gloubiboulga needs a translator ;)
<raphink> ben c'est du french quoi
<Gloubiboulga>  peu prs... si j'ai bien compris ma rponse est : merci raphink,  toi zaussi
<raphink> ogra_ibook: could you review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1000 please ?
<raphink> Gloubiboulga: :)
<raphink> hmm actually
<raphink> I'll work a bit more on it
<Kyral> hey all
<raphink> hi Kyral
<Kyral> How was XMas (if you celebraye it)
<raphink> it was nice :)
<Kyral> cool
<raphink> how was yours?
<Kyral> I scored a bunch of programming books :D
<Kyral> With this much documentation I should become a Python Master  :D
<raphink> great :)
<Kyral> and I dreamed up some projects :D
<Kyral> as well as got bored and prototyped some system maintainence scripts for my laptop and desktop
<raphink> what are these new projects you dreamed of ?
<Kyral> well, one is a morph of something I wrote in C before I knew Shell Scripting (WHY DID I WRITE THAT IN C?!)
<Kyral> Its basically a mass deployment helper/backup util
<Kyral> I capture a snapshot of the packages/configs /etc and create a custom deb on the fly
<raphink> mhm
<Kyral> NOT using checkinstall
<raphink> ok :)
<Kyral> like I'd build a skeleton of the package in the script and just plugin
<raphink> hmm
<Kyral> but its still in planning
<raphink> ok
<raphink> :)
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> wow...looks like there are Python modules for interfacing with Apt
<raphink> oh nice :)
<Kyral> I was half ready to write one lol
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> :)
<raphink> that's a nice surprise :)
<Gloubiboulga> wb raphink :)
<raphink> ty
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> I have realized a one shot command to update a sources.list
<Kyral> sudo sed s/hoary/breezy/ /etc/apt/sources.list > /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gloubiboulga> well done Kyral
<tseng> sudo sed -i /etc/apt/sources.list -e "s:hoary:breezy:g"
* Kyral blinks
<Kyral> same thing different format tseng?
<tseng>               edit files in place (makes backup if extension supplied)
<Kyral> ah
<Kyral> didn't know about that
<tseng> my point :)
<tseng> you do now
* Kyral bows to tseng
<tseng> pay it forward
<Kyral> indeed
<Kyral> I'm gearing up to write another addition to Terminal For Beginners
<Kyral> I was gonna include my sed example as an example of sed and output redirection lol
<crimsun> slomo: thanks for reverting my banshee hack :)
<slomo> crimsun: well, it worked for me from a clean chroot... is the bug still present?!
<crimsun> slomo: nope. I figure it's nasty caching issues on my end.
<crimsun> slomo: (i.e., it works fine for a new user on this machine, so something mucked with my normal user)
<slomo> hm
<slomo> with an existing use i had no icon until i restarted
#ubuntu-motu 2006-01-01
<crimsun> (I blame gnome-menus or something ;-)
<raphink> pfff
* raphink is getting crazy with kalcul
<slomo> yes, let's blame seb ;)
<raphink> lol
<raphink> hi ogra_ibook
<Yagisan> G'day All
<Yagisan> If I want to redefine LD_LIBRARY_PATH so an app looks for it's libraries in a different path, it should be sufficient to put
<Yagisan> LD_LIBRARY_PATH = /lib32 /usr/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib32 /lib /usr/lib in debian/rules right ?
<Lathiat> isnt it LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/lib32:/usr/lib32:/usr/X11R6/lib32....
<Yagisan> thanks Lathiat: I'm over-tired today and doing typos in my rules files
<Yagisan> Lathiat: that didn't seem to work. I got a FTBFS again because it tried to use the library in /usr/lib rather then /usr/lib32 :(
<crimsun> ./configure needs it in LDFLAGS
<Yagisan> crimsun: thank you. I need a few working test cases for my ia32-libs-universe package
<crimsun> my guess is anything game-related
<Lathiat> so what exactly is in ia32-libs?
<Yagisan> sorry guys - had to leave. My daughter  jumped off the dining table trying to fly and I needed to administer first aid :(
<crimsun> sounds like me some 20 years ago.
<Yagisan> re: ia32-linbs-universe: currently sdl packages to get some games working, and I plan to put in whatever is needed to get wine going
<Yagisan> crimsun, so you'd be about 22 then ?
<Yagisan> my initial test cases are deng (not yet in ubuntu) zsnes and wine. Feel free to suggest others
<crimsun> Yagisan: +4
<crimsun> speaking of wine, are we going to merge it from Sid?
<Yagisan> crimsun: I don't know, the winehq guys have popped out either 0.9.3 or 0.9.4 now in their repo
<Yagisan> crimsun: IIRC ubuntu uses their package
<crimsun> those are supposed to be less stable than 0.9
<crimsun> according to Scott, who was fairly active in getting Hoary's wine up to speed
<Yagisan> crimsun: to be honest, I have had regressions in every wine release after hoary shipped
<crimsun> hmm.
<Yagisan> crimsun: I mainly use it for gpl apps that are Win only, or 1 or 2 games I have form '95
<Yagisan> crimsun: but some people need it, so I'd like to see it running on amd64
<Yagisan> crimsun: I figured I could get some package magic working until real multiarch is done
<crimsun> you probably want to coordinate with Tollef and Jeff on that, then
<crimsun> I hear there are going to be some nasties in Dapper+1
<Yagisan> oh ? I figured it would be a simple case of adding some extra 32bit libs and some patches to rules and control to get this band-aid working
<crimsun> the band-aid will suffice for Dapper, probably, but it won't work for Dapper+1
<crimsun> they have a much better idea of the transition than I do, though
<Yagisan> crimsun: ok. I hope to have it ready for dapper. I'd rather not keep it around after dapper, as I'd prefer true multi-arch
<Yagisan> crimsun: I already had siretart volunteer to test packages when ready, are you also interested ?
<crimsun> Yagisan: I don't have an amd64 desktop, only a pbuilder some 3000 km away
<Yagisan> crimsun: santa didn't get you one ? that's ok. santa didn't get me my ppc system for christmas either
<crimsun> Yagisan: no, Santa brought me uninterrupted sleep instead.
<Yagisan> crimsun: lucky you. Santa brought me a large hole in my wallet, and a severe lack of sleep since then
<crimsun> Yagisan: :)
<Yagisan> crimsun: It's called the "joy" of 2 under 2
<smallfoot> hi
<smallfoot> what is this channel about?
<crimsun> read the topic.
<smallfoot> and why is there is so many damn ubuntu channels?
<smallfoot> and can you please tell that guy crimsun not unban me
<jsgotangco> because we're so damn many?
<smallfoot> lol
<smallfoot> oh
<smallfoot> ok
<smallfoot> i guess its good idea have many chans then
<jsgotangco> crimsun, please unban smallfoot please... :D
<smallfoot> yeh, pwetty please
<crimsun> sorry, can't unban him here ;)
<smallfoot> is ubuntu the most used linux of all distros?
* Yagisan sighs
* crimsun looks at the merge list instead
* jsgotangco has nothing to do
* smallfoot confused
* smallfoot hugs crimsun, Yagisan and jsgotangco, extra big hug to jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> err why?
<Yagisan> wOOt! I found yet another way to make deng FTBFS
<smallfoot> because you said to him plz unban me
<smallfoot> deng FTBFS?
<jsgotangco> smallfoot, you really believed that? :D
* Yagisan feels like taking a shower again
<smallfoot> ye
<smallfoot> lol
<smallfoot> warthy is newer than breeze badger?
<smallfoot> can you use 'su' on ubuntu?
<lifeless> smallfoot: no
<lifeless> smallfoot: warty was first
<smallfoot> ok
<smallfoot> which one was before hoary hedgehog?
<Yagisan> u410
<smallfoot> if you cant use 'su' on ubuntu then it sucks
<smallfoot> it sucks that must type sudo everytime before use a command
* jsgotangco kicks smallfoot 
<smallfoot> well, its so strange
<smallfoot> i understand why its no root account, since that page says the benefit of no root
<jsgotangco> smallfoot, its like this
<Yagisan> smallfoot: You have no understanding of of system accountability do you ?
<smallfoot> but then again, many telnet and ssh dont allow remote root login so it dont matter
<smallfoot> i dont know, maybe
<jsgotangco> smallfoot, if you know the difference of su and sudo you'll know the benefits
<smallfoot> iknow different
<jsgotangco> tell me
<jsgotangco> what is the most obvious difference
<smallfoot> sudo run command, su give you privilieges
<jsgotangco> no
<jsgotangco> strike 1
<smallfoot> damn
<jsgotangco> just tell me the most obvious benefit of ussing sudo from su
* Yagisan knows
<smallfoot> sudo can run command immediately by 1 command instead of first use su, then type command
<jsgotangco> no no let's not talk about semantics
<jsgotangco> its pretty simple really
<smallfoot> ok then i dont know
<smallfoot> to me, is the same
<smallfoot> both have power
<Yagisan> so do batteries and power sockets
<Yagisan> but they are not the same
* Yagisan kicks deng hard
<smallfoot> ok
<smallfoot> who make all fancy names
<smallfoot> like hoary hedgehog, breezy badger, war warthog
<smallfoot> ?
<Yagisan> the boss
<smallfoot> ok
<smallfoot> what if i make trademark on warty warthog??
<smallfoot> and breezy badger??
<Yagisan> the boss will sue your arse off the face of the planet
<method> Canonical might own the trademarks.
<Yagisan> I expect they would
<smallfoot> ok
<method> That's what corporations are for.
<smallfoot> guys tell that guy crimsun to unban me from the other channels
<smallfoot> mum says i must go sleep and close computer
<smallfoot> bye!!!
<method> What did you do?
<Yagisan> crimsum - please ban smallfoot from ALL channels
<crimsun> good thing I don't have that sort of privilege ;)
<lifeless> apparently he is a swedish gorilla
<smallfoot> wtf????
<smallfoot> WHY??
<smallfoot> LOLOL IM NOT MONKEY!!
<smallfoot> please dont ban me from all channels
<lifeless> 17:37 [freenode]  -!- smallfoot [i=gorilla@c-a25b70d5.041-5-73746f7.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se] 
<lifeless> 17:37 [freenode]  -!-  ircname  : gorilla
<smallfoot> please unban me from all chaanels
<lifeless> 17:37 [freenode]  -!-  channels : #ubuntu-motu
<lifeless> 17:37 [freenode]  -!-  server   : irc.freenode.net [http://freenode.net/] 
<lifeless> looks like a gorilla to me;)
<smallfoot> OH YEH SMART GUY
<lifeless> 17:37 [freenode]  -!- End of WHOIS
<smallfoot> lololol
<crimsun> smallfoot: rest assured that I won't (un)ban you from all channels
<smallfoot> hmm
<smallfoot> ok
<smallfoot> =/
<smallfoot> you guys should be lucky i dont have ops!!
<smallfoot> i would ban everybody!!
<Hobbsee> hehe @ crimsun
<jsgotangco> hehe
<smallfoot> Hobbsee, you have the cute
<jsgotangco> come on let's play warcraft
<smallfoot> yeh
<smallfoot> tell me your guys name in warcraft
<smallfoot> then if you dont give me all your item, my guild will hunt you!!
<jsgotangco> yeah right
<smallfoot> ok
<smallfoot> mom get angry
<lifeless> smallfoot: please take this to #warcrat or something, its off topic here
<smallfoot> i must close computer
<smallfoot> bye!!
* smallfoot hugs lifeless crimsun jsgotangco
<Yagisan> this is so funny, and yet so sad
<Yagisan> I'd say about 10 yrs
<jsgotangco> when i started on linux, i had a lot of questions but i didnt annoy people (im pretty sure of it)
<Yagisan> I still have lots of questions, but the best way to learn is to do it
<Yagisan> speaking of which
* Yagisan kicks ia32-libs-universe and deng both again
<lifeless> Yagisan: I think 10 could only be physical, not mental age.
<Yagisan> lifeless: possibly. btw if you are who I think you are, did you get your laptop fixed from udu ?
<lifeless> erm, @ udu - my laptop was working, but the hinge was getting worse and worse
<lifeless> I cannot open the hinge any more at all as of about 5 months back, I bought a dell x1, still have not managed to get the manufacturer to respond to get the hoverbook fixed.
<Yagisan> lifeless: yep - thats the one.
<Yagisan> lifeless: I met you, IIRC your in Sydney right
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> up epping way
<jsgotangco> oh you were there?
* Yagisan needs to get his replacement key signed
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: yep. It was nice - I went for proactive security
<jsgotangco> you were at the UDU keysigning?
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: yes - before terrible disaster struck
<Yagisan> brb
<jsgotangco> wow so we got to meet but didnt chat at all lol
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: that sucks :(
<jsgotangco> what's your full name i might have signed it
* Yagisan is Jamie Jones
<jsgotangco> right
<Yagisan> lifeless: I'm down in lidcombe. perhaps one day when you're not busy, I could meet up with you for a key signing ?
<lifeless> sure
<lifeless> I work from home, so ;)
<Yagisan> lifeless: heh - so do I
* Yagisan makes note to pack business cards
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: It's funny - I've probably met most people here, yet I can't remember what they look like
<Hobbsee> more people from sydney - oh good!
<Yagisan> Hobbsee: so where are you ?
<Hobbsee> around near dural
<Yagisan> that's not too far away, a pain to get to via public transport though
<Hobbsee> yeah, i can drive, fortunately
* Yagisan just walks 30 metres to the train station
<Hobbsee> actually, cherrybrook is a closer location
<Hobbsee> hehe nice, at epping?
<Yagisan> nope, that's lifeless. I'm at licombe
<Hobbsee> ah, right, yep
<Yagisan> it could be worse, eg auburn, bankstown, lakemba etc
<Yagisan> wOOt "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<Hobbsee> hehe true
<Yagisan> Hobbsee: so, what are you working on now ?
<Hobbsee> right now?  i'm a little dazed to work on this second, but i was doing a version of ksudoku earlier...
<Yagisan> I do my best work when I'm out of it ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe true
<Hobbsee> i just got home from work
<Yagisan> Hobbsee: are you are motu yet ?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> i usually end up sending stuff through Riddell-awa
<Yagisan> Hobbsee: I just send my stuff to revu, and await the "we can't have this in ubuntu, because upstream is needs to be beaten with a cluebat" comments
<Hobbsee> hehe great
<jsgotangco> has anyone verified http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/ch02.html if it works
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: I just read it. there are typos and it won't work as is
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: most of it is fine
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: perhaps a cut & paste error from the wiki ?
<jsgotangco> Yagisan, where is the orignial wiki entry?
<jsgotangco> its from docbook source
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<jsgotangco> ok i'll check it out
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: the wiki one works fine
<jsgotangco> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto doesn't apply?
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: it does.
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: both are useful. 1st one esp for amd64 users
<jsgotangco> ok so i do DebootstrapChroot first right?
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: yes
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: wait - is this for developing packages ?
<jsgotangco> i just want to try it out
<jsgotangco> i assume i just change the lines that says breezy to dapper
<jsgotangco> Yagisan, but right, for creating packages, wanted to verify the steps being done for documentation
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: for building packages Pbuilder howto is good, but it will only build a pbuilder for your arch
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: if you need to build a pbuilder for another arch, ie i386 on an amd64 system it is a little bit more involved
<jsgotangco> i'll go first to debootstrap and see how it goes
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: debootstrap will give you a chroot - good for doing test installs of your package
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: but I strongly recommend you do the pbuilder howto to set up your build environment
<jsgotangco> what do i do first?
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: what is your arch ?
<jsgotangco> 386
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: do pbuilder first to set up a build environment
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: do you have apt-cacher set up ?
<jsgotangco> hmm nope
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: If you don't have a fat pipe, then we should set one up first, then pbuilder
<jsgotangco> should i chnage all references of breezy to dapper?
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: ping me if you need help with apt-cacher. yes you can change breezy to dapper, or hoary for that matter
<jsgotangco> Yagisan, got spare time now?
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: some
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: I installed apt-cacher on my firewall box
<jsgotangco> ahh
<jsgotangco> i always get perm denied on this line
<jsgotangco> $ sudo echo APT::Get::AllowUnauthenticated 1; >  /etc/pbuilder/apt.config/apt.conf.d/allow-unauthenticated
<Yagisan> odd. Try this sudo `echo APT::Get::AllowUnauthenticated 1; >  /etc/pbuilder/apt.config/apt.conf.d/allow-unauthenticated`
<Yagisan> if not, I'll dcc you the file
<jsgotangco> strange
* Yagisan wishes percussive maintenance worked on stubborn packages
<jsgotangco> nice shell
<zakame> shell?
<jsgotangco> metawire
<jsgotangco> heh
<zakame> ah :)
<Gloubiboulga> slomo_, ping
<slomo_> Gloubiboulga: pong
<Gloubiboulga> salut pef
<pef> Gloubiboulga: salut :)
<Gloubiboulga> slomo_, hello. Still around ?
<slomo_> sure
<Gloubiboulga> do you have time to review my package slomo_ ?
<slomo_> hmm, later... not now ;)
<Gloubiboulga> np
<pef> Gloubiboulga: url ? :)
<Gloubiboulga> pef, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1294 merci
<Gloubiboulga> :)
<zakame> evening fellow MOTUs :)
<zakame> cool, package.qa.debian.org already incorporates ubuntu patches from Keybuk :)
<Gloubiboulga> zakame, hi
<zakame> heya Gloubiboulga :)
<Gloubiboulga> I have a little question for you zakame (and other MOTUs)
<zakame> go ahead :)
<Gloubiboulga> I'm working on a package, and the source dir contains a .bat and several backup files
<Gloubiboulga> should I remove all this from the .orig.tar.gz ?
<slomo_> no
<slomo_> only when it makes the package harder or impossible
<zakame> backup files as in .*~ and ^#.*# ?
<Gloubiboulga> zakame, yep
<Gloubiboulga> slomo_, ok.
<Yagisan> Gloubiboulga: there are very few reasons you can remove something from an orig.tar.gz
<zakame> Gloubiboulga: dpkg-source will clean them anyway on package build, so you don't have to touch them ;)
<Yagisan> Gloubiboulga: just ignore the backup files
<Gloubiboulga> ok, I'll ignore all this files :)
<Gloubiboulga> thanks Masters
<Yagisan> slomo_: could I bother you for a bit ? I'd like to dcc you a rules file, a build log & see if you can help me see what I stuffed up
<slomo_> yes, sure... but i've to leave in ~30 minutes
<Yagisan> thanks slomo_
<nomed> hi all
<nomed> is there any xubntu devel here ?
<nomed> *xubuntu*
<nomed> i think some packages need some changes
<Hieronymus> nomed: just file a bug?
<nomed> Hieronymus, it's not a bug ...
<nomed> but for ex .. should xfdesktop be a modular pkge ?
<nomed> xfdesktop + xfce4-menu ?
<nomed> or should ivman be modular ?
<nomed> like ivman-kde + ivman-xfce + ivman ?
<nomed> and so on ..
<Hieronymus> nomed: no idea
<zakame> nomed: perhaps posting something about that to ubuntu-devel ML would be better
<zakame> brb MOTUs
<siretart> nomed: janimo is your man for xfce. I think a post to our mailing list would be the best way to reach him
<nomed> so for xubuntu ubuntu-motu list is fine ...
<nomed> k
<nomed> thanks
<siretart> sure.
<siretart> perhaps even ubuntu-devel
<zakame> waah nufw has so many lintian errors, and I haven't even touched it :(
<jinty> ajmitch: ping
<Yagisan> jinty: it's almost 4am in new zealand, it'll be a while before you get a pong
<jinty> Yagidan: thanks;) didn't realize
<Yagisan> no worries mate
<zakame> Unfrgiven: ping
<zakame> (er prolly early morning too)
<zakame> wb raphink :)
<raphink> zakame: do you knwo of a way to recover data ?
<raphink> I had instaled two chroots on this machine
<zakame> raphink: recoving as in recovering deleted files?
<Yagisan> that was quick
<Yagisan> raphink: what sort of data do you need recovered ?
<raphink> zakame: any idea?
<raphink> Yagisan: read up
<zakame> raphink: recoving as in recovering deleted files?
<raphink> Yagisan: I just `rm -rf /var/sidchroot' forgetting my /home was mounted on it
<raphink> zakame: yes
<raphink> I lost most of my docs
<raphink> i dont' really mind about my docs
<Yagisan> raphink: oh dear - are you still using the box ?
<raphink> but I lost my sister's docs aswell
<raphink> and I'm pretty sure she didn't backup anything
<zakame> raphink: well iirc one could do some debug2fs hacking, but that's bloody :/
<raphink> yes
<zakame> it's basically a hit-or-miss approach
<raphink> :s
<raphink> I basically deleted 90% of my sister's docs and settings
<zakame> WHOA
<Yagisan> raphink: crap - thats not good. best chance you have of recovering data is to dd /dev/hda and pipe it somewhere, eg another box with netcat
<zakame> and if it's in ext3... well, that's very hard :((
<Yagisan> then you need to run pyflag over the dd image to recover the data
<raphink> yes it's ext3
<Yagisan> that's what I do at work, it's time consuming
<raphink> will taht work if I boot from a live CD and run it?
<Yagisan> but the less you use the box, the better your chances of recovering the data
<Yagisan> raphink: pyflag IIRC is not in ubuntu :(
<Yagisan> raphink: was /home a seperate partition ?
<raphink> so I should just halt the system if I want to have a chance to recover?
<raphink> Yagisan: yes
<Yagisan> raphink: oh that's good news. do you have enough space on another partition to make an image of home ?
<raphink> no
<raphink> on another comp maybe
<Yagisan> raphink: can you access that other comp with eg nfs or samba ?
<raphink> it's not set
<Yagisan> raphink: the less you write to /home the better your chance of recovering the data
<raphink> yes
<Yagisan> raphink: you can't log out, because you killed /home, you'll have a hard time logging in
<raphink> I'll reboot with knoppix that'll be safer
<raphink> I didn' tkill /home
<raphink> I already rebooted since I removed the files :s
<Yagisan> raphink: I'd set up that other box now, and dd your home partition to an image there
<raphink> dd?
<zakame> back
<Yagisan> raphink: dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/mnt/savemyarse/home.img
<zakame> disk duplicate/dump
<Yagisan> change hda1 to what your partition was
<raphink> yes
<raphink> is
<Yagisan> zakame: reminds me of work this. Did I mention I do data recovery ?
<zakame> heya seth_k|lappy :)
<zakame> Yagisan: w00t
<jsgotangco> Yagisan, $$$
<seth_k|lappy> heya zakame :) how's tricks
<Yagisan> If he was in sydney, he could drop the box off today
<zakame> tricks?
<Yagisan> anyway, if he doesn't get the dd done quickly, he'll have 0 chance of recovering his data
<Kyral> Morning MOTU
<zakame> hi Kyral :)
<Yagisan> G'day Kyral
<Yagisan> I'll be heading off to bed soon. zakame no other ideas on why my rules voodoo fails ?
<zakame> Yagisan: is this package available somewhere so I could d-l and check?
<zakame> (I'll be in bed rsn myself ;)
<Yagisan> zakame: I'll put the current work in progress up in just a sec
<Yagisan> just waiting on another build to see if that helps
<seth_k|lappy> zakame, things, work, whatever :P
<Yagisan> zakame: you'll need to add my private repo to your list if you want the extra amd64 build deps though
<zakame> seth_k|lappy: ah :) well, here doing some edits for DebootstrapChroot
<zakame> k
<raphink> hi again
<zakame> wb raphink :)
<raphink> Yagisan, I'm on knoppix now
<raphink> ty zakame
<raphink> my /home is not mounted anymore
<raphink> so there's no risk of altering it no more
<raphink> now what shall I do?
<raphink> ;s
<Yagisan> raphink: caught me just before leaving for bed
<raphink> huhu
<raphink> Yagisan, see my pb is that my /home is far bigger than any other partition I have here
<Yagisan> raphink: is the other box up and running, and accessible over the network ?
<raphink> yes
<Yagisan> raphink: I never work on the raw partition, only images - so I can't fuck up
<raphink> mhm
<Yagisan> raphink: can you mount a directory on the other box ?
<raphink> well the /home I want to work on is 107.57GB, with 26.61GB currently used
<raphink> I can do anything on the other box, over ssh
<Yagisan> raphink: and you will need to search 107.57GB to find that 26.61GB of data
<raphink> yes
<raphink> the pb is that nowhere except on /home do I have more than 100GB of HD
<raphink> the other box is less than 60GB
<raphink> and this one's / is about 6GB
<raphink> and i guess it wouldn't be a a good idea to play with LVM
<raphink> that wouldn't help recovering
<Yagisan> raphink: wish you were here, you could drop the box off at my office
<raphink> :s
<Yagisan> raphink: just a sec - I'll see if I can find a live recovery cd
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> doesnt knoppix have some tools for that?
<Yagisan> raphink: you need a more specialised cd, I'm afraid
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> I don't know how I'm going to burn a CD with no /home
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> well I can burn it on the other box ;)
<Yagisan> raphink: don't worry, your not screwed yet - you may be when your sister finds out, but not yet
<raphink> oh no worries I called her to tell her ;)
<raphink> she said she'd like to recover her pics
<raphink> but apart from that heh she just had to backup her stuff ;)
<raphink> she said it herself so no I'm not screwed ;)
<raphink> although I'd like to recover the data ;)
<Yagisan> raphink: http://www.remote-exploit.org/index.php/Auditor_tools
<zakame> gn8 all :)
<raphink> gn8 zakame
<Yagisan> that may help you - it has ext2 recovery
<raphink> it's ext3
<Yagisan> zakame: night
<Yagisan> raphink: ext3 == ext2 + journal (another file)
<zakame> gn8 raphink , Yagisan :)
<Yagisan> zakame: I have a link for you
<Yagisan> zakame http://eyagi.bpa.nu/~jamie/voodoo_magic_here/
<zakame> got it ;)
<jsgotangco> Yagisan, those chroot and pbuilder wiki pages are quite outdated btw, zakame was very helpful in updating them, i got them working already
<jsgotangco> thanks for the help earlier
<zakame> no problem :)
<zakame> wb koke
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: your welcome, sorry I couldn't be more helpful
<raphink> 14106624 inodes scanned, 0 deleted files found
<raphink> :(
<Yagisan> raphink: oh dear, you need in-depth forensics to recover you data then
<Yagisan> raphink: http://www.e-fense.com/helix/contents.php that should have pyflag on it, but you'll need to make an image of the data
<Yagisan> raphink: need to go now, baby waking up
<raphink> ok
<raphink> unfortunately I don't have any HD that is large enough to make an image of the data
<raphink> Yagisan, I give up on recovering...
<raphink> but I'll set up a backup system here
<Yagisan> raphink: for future perhaps sbackup would help ?
<raphink> sbackup Yagisan ?
<Yagisan> raphink: Its in universe - I use it for my home box. seems like a nice backup tool
<raphink> I'm on KDE, so i'd like a qt tool better ;)
<raphink> I was asked to package Keep a few hours ago
<raphink> ;:)
<raphink> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=32984
<raphink> this was kind of calling me it seems ;)
<Yagisan> raphink: qt, gtk - I don't care as long as it does the job right.
<raphink> Yagisan: actually, my idea is that there are two comps on this network, so I could backup comp 1 on comp 2 and vice versa
<Yagisan> raphink: until gmailfs broke, I had a copy on gmailfs, one on dvd at home, and one on dvd offsite
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> I do care ;)
<raphink> I think I'll be reviewing more in the next few days
<raphink> since I can't package anymore, having deleted my private key from this comp
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> mhm
<Yagisan> raphink: thats why I have at least 2 backups now
<raphink> hehe
<Yagisan> raphink: I also know the pain of losing /home. thats why my /home is now a 600GB RAID5 array
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> well heh
<Lathiat> not raid6? :)
<Yagisan> Lathiat: because I ran out of money at the shop, and ubuntu doesn't support my two remaining ide ports
<Lathiat> could have been 400GB raid6 :)
<Yagisan> Lathiat: in dapper I think my two remain ports will be supported, I'll try to go for an 800GB raid5 out of 5 200GB drives
<Yagisan> It would be cool for a desktop box
<Lathiat> depends if you want more space or more redundancy ig uess :)
<Yagisan> Lathiat: If I toss the cd-rom, and get 3 drives, I can get raid6
<Yagisan> Lathiat: how much storage do you have on your box ?
<Lathiat> i have 2 laptops, 60G and 40G :)
<Lathiat> i do have a box here with 5x200G in raid1+0 + hotspare tho
<Lathiat> sadly not mine :)
<Lathiat> raid1+0 for reasons of seek performance
<Lathiat> in that raid1+0 allows you to do two requests at once
<Lathiat> as opposed to raid5 where each hit read or write hits all disks
<Lathiat> where as reads only hit 2/4
<Lathiat> with 1+0
<Yagisan> Lathiat: yeah, but I have an uneven number of disks, so raid 5 was the only (decent) choice
<Lathiat> right, and common
<Lathiat> does raid6 need an even number of drives?
<Yagisan> Lathiat: 4 minimum
<Yagisan> but same speed penalty as raid5
<Lathiat> with 4 drives raid6 is basically pointless, may as well raid1+0 ?
<Lathiat> actually, i suppose that raid6 lets two disks die
<Lathiat> with raid1+0, it depends which disks
<Yagisan> reading seems rather good with in-kernel raid5, writes hammer the pci bus though
<Lathiat> if two fo the wrong disks die then yoru fooked
<Lathiat> Yagisan: this box here has a pci-x sata card
<Lathiat> sata_sil24 driver
<Lathiat> i can pull 60M/s off 4 disks at once
<Lathiat> 5th disk didnt get any faster tho
<Lathiat> not sure where the limitation in that is
<Yagisan> Lathiat: well, the I in raid is inexpensive, that's why we have backups, and backups of backups, and we test them too
<Lathiat> ;)
<Lathiat> anyway
<Lathiat> -> bed
<Lathiat> night :)
<Yagisan> Lathiat: I have standard 32bit 33Mhz pci bus here
<Yagisan> night, wow 4am already
<Lathiat> Yagisan: yeh thatd suck a bit, this box is dual opteron :)
<Lathiat> Wed Dec 28 01:13:48 WST 2005
<Yagisan> Lathiat: single amd64 here
<Lathiat> Yagisan: linux swraid kicks ass tho
<Lathiat> leaving comment.. honest ;)
<Yagisan> Lathiat: I was impressed, it beat pci raid cards
<Lathiat> i know freebsd die-hards who use linux because its software raid craps all over freebsds, and in many cases outperforms hardware cards
<Lathiat> also has the advantage of being usable over multiple controllers and even interface types, and not the need to replace the card with the same card
<Lathiat> e.g. if your raid card dies, and you dont get the exact same or similar card, you lose all your data
<Yagisan> :) yep
* Yagisan already uses two desperate interfaces, SATA, and PATA
* Lathiat nod
<Lathiat> s
<Lathiat> anyway, enjoy. night.
<raptoid> yes  can
<Yagisan> hmm, I make nice typos
<\sh> ogra: ping works?
<ogra> didnt try yet
<ogra> i was waiting for your ok
<\sh> new wine is coming today
<\sh> for dapper :)
<\sh> moins siretart
<siretart> huhu \sh
<steve132> hey, um I am a bit lost... I would like to help motu with a particular package, but I do not know where to start.
<Yagisan> for all those interested, initial upload of my ia32-libs-universe work-in-progress is here http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1318
* Yagisan heads back to bed
<slomo> gn8 Yagisan :)
<JohnnyMast> any motu around ?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<crimsun> JohnnyMast: ?
<cmatheson> hey guys, been using ubuntu for the past seven months or so and i want to get involved now.  what needs doing?
<crimsun> see the merge list
<crimsun> (topic)
<JohnnyMast> crimsun sorry for the late reply. But i have a package on revu but there is a new version out then the one im packing. When i put a new version up with the new app version inside would it be bad ?
<tseng> no
<crimsun> JohnnyMast: no, just make sure to ask one of the REVU admins to remove the older
<JohnnyMast> is one around ?
<crimsun> JohnnyMast: ask ajmitch, siretart, or \sh about removing the older version from REVU
<JohnnyMast> thanks for the info lads
<JohnnyMast> okey
<cmatheson> crimsun: anyone can merge stuff?
<crimsun> cmatheson: yes
<crimsun> (granted only those of us with upload privs can upload them)
<cmatheson> crimsun: ok cool
<cmatheson> generally what is involved in a merge (aside from re-compiling?)
<crimsun> generally you pick a merge, use the lp.py scripts to do the launchpad magic, attach a confirmed-working debdiff against the newer debian version, and ping a MOTU
<cmatheson> crimsun: ok, i'm gonna look into that thanks
<crimsun> Starting with the REPORT, you should check if the newer debian packaging has incorporated ubuntu's changes. If so, you can mark the package as a sync, otherwise you'll have to inspect the -dropped diff and hand-merge.
<cmatheson> crimsun: the REPORT is something that the MOTU gives back to me or what is that?
<crimsun> cmatheson: no, it's in the MoM directory
<crimsun> Each active link (merge) on http://tiber.tauware.de/~sistpoty/MoM/index.py?state=new is into the associated MoM directory
<cmatheson> oooh, ok, i think i gotta lot of stuff to read right now
<cmatheson> so let me make sure i have this right... i can choose any of the UNASSIGNED packages on http://tiber.tauware.de/~sistpoty/MoM/index.py?state=new and work on those, assumign i file the correct but report.  after i make a debdiff i talk to someone in here about it (and i mark the bug 'pending upload')
<crimsun> cmatheson: essentially, yes.
<Kyral> Oh fun
<Kyral> I get to compare a Gentoo list against Apt
<\sh> what?
<\sh> what will you compare? apple and cherries?
<Kyral> no
<Kyral> I was given the World file from our old build and told to check it against Apt to see what is there and what isn't
<Kyral> and its complicated by the difference categories
<\sh> don't think about the cats :)
<Kyral> yah well
<Kyral> for emacs its "app-emacs/session"
<Kyral> I saw an entry for "kde-base/kde-env"
<\sh> yes...
<\sh> because gentoo has a different package scheme
<Kyral> I see KDE-Base anything I'm gonna assume its under Kubuntu-Desktop
<\sh> no
<Kyral> \sh: I know I used Gentoo before Ubuntu
<\sh> kdebase in gentoo is a meta build
<Kyral> then what is kde-env?
<\sh> check /etc/env.d/
* Kyral sighs
<\sh> if you emerge different versions of kde then you have different kde environments
<Kyral> I'm gonna have to got through the descriptions of these oy
<\sh> sure :)
<Kyral> I half a mind to make a shell script to do the first pass
<Kyral> Maybe I shouldn't be doing this on Dapper...
#ubuntu-motu 2006-12-25
* enyc wonders when the ubuntu universe sponsors start work on packages after christmas ;-)
<Burgundavia> enyc: some will certainly work through Christmas
<enyc> ;-)
<enyc> Burgundavia: interesting... are they very busy?
<Burgundavia> the universe sponsors are volunteers just like us
<enyc> I see
* enyc has reported and uploaded a debdiff-fix for one bug, and  confirmed + wrote information into another bug (not universe)
<enyc> ... and learnt more about debian package tools
<Lathiat> hee, another NMU nss-mdns in debian
<Lathiat> anands goign to take to that kindly
<Burgundavia> Lathiat: isn't that the package that people are busy disputing policy over, via NMUs?
<Lathiat> something like that
<plugwash> surely both sides must realise that what they do won't ever hit testing unless they settle thier differences
<Burgundavia> plugwash: reason rarely enters into arguments of this nature
<nixternal> hiya Burgundavia!
<Burgundavia> hey nixternal
<nixternal> enjoyin' the eve?
<Burgundavia> yep
<nixternal> good deal. the family all together?
<Burgundavia> nope, home alone
<nixternal> good, so that means no distractions...get to work :)
* plugwash is surprised that debian doesn't have rules against nmu warring
<Burgundavia> plugwash: rules are usually inidications of failures
<Q-FUNK> so is the existence of politicians, police and army.
* jdong returns home after shooting traffic near his house with a Ultralyte
<jdong> so is everyone else enjoying their christmas eve?
<rmjb> Merry Christmas MOTUs, MOTU Hopefuls, Ubuntu Devs and other persons hanging out in #ubutnu-motu!
<joejaxx> Hello All
<cypherbios> rmjb: thank you, the same for you :)
<cypherbios> hi joejaxx
<cypherbios> joejaxx: did you tried aptoncd ?
<joejaxx> no i did not i just arrived back 127.0.0.1 :)
<joejaxx> cypherbios: what are you up to?
<cypherbios> joejaxx: early you asked how mirror ubuntu archives, and I pointed the aptoncd, did you forgot? :)
<joejaxx> cypherbios: no
<joejaxx> i was out of state for 8 hours
<joejaxx> i just got home
<gpocentek> Burgundavia: I've just looked at the libdvdcss & w32codecs medibuntu packages, they are both good, and I've used them a lot
<Burgundavia> gpocentek: sounds good
<gpocentek> the medibuntu maintainers are good packagers, I hope they'll become MOTUs at some point ;)
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<neutrinomass> There are several packages depending on phpapi-20051025, which is not in the repos. Rebuilding these packages makes them depend on phpapi-20050606 which is in the repos (a virtual package). What would be the best way to fix this? Rebuild all the packages or sync phpapi-20051025 ?
<Hobbsee> !info phpapi
<ubotu> Package phpapi does not exist in any distro I know
<neutrinomass> !info phpapi-20050606
<ubotu> Package phpapi-20050606 does not exist in any distro I know
<neutrinomass> nope  - 'aptitude show phpapi-20050606' works though
<Hobbsee> what's bringing in phpapi- anyway?
<neutrinomass> phpapi is Provided by: libapache-mod-php4, libapache2-mod-php4, php4-cgi, php4-cli . It's needed by about ~ 15 php4* packages (e.g. php4-idn, php4-imagick)
* Hobbsee doesnt know...
<neutrinomass> packages.debian.org doesn't show phpapi either
<Hobbsee> yeah, it's a provides
<neutrinomass> rebuilding the packages makes them installable at least though .... oh well, I'll find something else to do :-)
<Hobbsee> true...
<Hobbsee> ask someone who knows php stuff
<neutrinomass> Another question: What's the correct way to resolve deps that fail because they need a version << X  ?
<Hobbsee> if it builds and works fine, bump the dependancy - but there tends to be a reason that the people arent building with a higher lib
<neutrinomass> Supposing it doesn't build and work fine ?
<Hobbsee> well, in the case of firefox, a lot had a dep of <<2.0, because they wouldnt work with the new firefox.  if upstream hasnt updated it, then you may as well leave it, or get it removed from the archive, if you know they're never going to update it
<neutrinomass> Well should it really be in the archive if it isn't installable, regardless of whether upstream are going to update it?
<Hobbsee> yes, because most of that stuff autosyncs from debian.  and rewriting the packaging, if upstream does update later, sucks.
<neutrinomass> (not arguing this, I just want to understand it) Well, why not remove it from the ubuntu archives and then sync it back from debian?
<neutrinomass> (apparently the << X problem I was running into was because of libgnomeprint2.2-0 (<< ${misc:libgnomeprint-next-upversion} in debian/control )
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: good question.  i'm not sure if it goes on a blacklist or what
<neutrinomass> ok cool, thanks a lot :)
<geser> neutrinomass: phpapi-20050606 is from php4, phpapi-20051025 is from php5 (in edgy)
<geser> php5 in feisty has now phpapi-20060613
<neutrinomass> geser: So stuff depending on 20051025 should be rebuilt ? (I probably got it wrong by looking at the wrong binary package :( )
<geser> I would say yes
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: want to pastebin the control file?
<geser> neutrinomass: btw: packages.u.c show also phpapi http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/virtual/phpapi-20051025
<Hobbsee> as a provides, yes
<neutrinomass> http://pastebin.com/844654
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: yeah, just rebuild that
* Hobbsee wonders why it's built on a later versoin anyway
<neutrinomass> Ok, I'll rebuild everything with  ${php:Depends} 
<Hobbsee> yes, so it does phpapi-20060613
<neutrinomass> would you rather I put all packages that fail this way in one bug or several ?
<Hobbsee> um....dont really mind - just attach patches for feisty to each comment for each package
<Hobbsee> then subscribe u-u-s
<neutrinomass> geser, Hobbsee: ok, will do - thanks a lot !
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: working on 77112
<neutrinomass> yep, that's it ! (poor MOTUs, 70 bugs on universe sponsors :p )
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: http://launchpad.net/bugs/77112  done
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77112 in php4-idn "[UNMETDEPS]  Failed deps, feisty" [Undecided,Fix released]  
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: most of the patches left are malformed, or just stuff i dont undersatnd
<Hobbsee> and some relate to bugs in debian, etc
<neutrinomass> Hobbsee: did both of them ? ( I was just adding a task for php4-auth-pam )
<Hobbsee> no
* Hobbsee hasnt seen php4-auth-pam in -bugs yet
<Hobbsee> oh right, i see
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: yep, done both
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: it's nice that i can upload quicker than you can produce debdiffs ;)
<neutrinomass> Hobbsee: here's another one :p
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: done that too.
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: and it's not really much use adding the various tasks - when marked as fix released, they wont show up in searches anyway (unless you tell them to)
<neutrinomass> Hobbsee: yeah true ... 
<neutrinomass> another one there :p
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: done that :) 
* Hobbsee contemplates libdvdread3
<neutrinomass> another :P (if you get bored say so so that I start adding the tasks )
<Hobbsee> ok
<Hobbsee> done
<Hobbsee> yay, someone's reporting bugs on feisty, with edgy's automatix repo there, *and* dapper-commercial.
<neutrinomass> another ... 
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: done
<geser> Hobbsee: beryl-core has already 4 bugs reported against it and it isn't even in the repos
<Hobbsee> geser: fun.  they can start fixing them then.
<stgraber> :)
<Hobbsee> geser: you going to be around for a while?
<geser> yes, why?
<Hobbsee> geser: neutrinomass is creating debdiffs for rebuilds - did you want to upload them?
<geser> sure, can do
* Hobbsee wants to go to bed :P
<geser> Hobbsee: sleep well
<Hobbsee> geser: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/php-imagick/+bug/77112 is the bug - he's just adding them down the page
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77112 in php4-idn "[UNMETDEPS]  Failed deps, feisty" [Undecided,Fix released]  
<Hobbsee> will do
<Hobbsee> night neutrinomass 
<neutrinomass> Hobbsee: Good night, thanks a bunch !
<Hobbsee> it's fine :)
<neutrinomass> geser, there's one waiting for you :p
* Hobbsee considers stealing it :P
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: should be depend upon, instead of depend against, FYI
<geser> neutrinomass: php-maxdb uploaded
<neutrinomass> geser: another one (php-mcrypt has two, the second one is the good one because the first "depends againt" )
<neutrinomass> geser: another one (php-memcache)
<neutrinomass> Hm... php4-sqlite3 and php5-sqlite 3 both depend on phpapi-20051025 ... this is iin Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}
<geser> neutrinomass: php-m{crypt,emcache} uploaded
<geser> neutrinomass: change them to use ${php:Depends} if possible
<neutrinomass> Ok, just a moment, I need to take a break
* neutrinomass should have written a script to do this
<neutrinomass> Silly question: To avoid having to rebuild packages and catch many dep issues, wouldn't it be a good idea to rebuild the entire archive at some point in the development cycle ?
<plugwash> i belive rebuilds of everything are already done, but the results from doing so aren't uploaded to the archive
<Adri2000> there is something called "rebuild test" on FeistyReleaseSchedule
<plugwash> yep thats what i was reffering to
<geser> neutrinomass: even if you rebuild everything, you can't upload it because of the version
<plugwash> rebuilding everything for the archive has a couple of complications, firstly its not always possible to change the versions automatically (e.g. if the package doesn't base its binary versions on the source version) and you can't upload a new binary with the same version number into the standard archive system
<geser> and if you change every version every feisty user has to download the new packages
<neutrinomass> Ahh... yes
<plugwash> secondly it would mean a huge ammount of packages upgraded for any users following the distribution under test and a huge resync for all the mirrors
<plugwash> thirdly it would increase the size of what mirrors store since there would be a new binary for every release even if the source hadn't changed
<neutrinomass> Yes, I see that ... how about a script to be run on developer machines that would rebuild all packages that fail to install (and can be automatically rebuilt with no version number complications) and then uploading all the new packages that can now be installed ?
<geser> and you need some computation power: "The build was carried out on about 40 cluster nodes and took about 4 or 5 hours"
<geser> from the e-mail about the last rebuild
<neutrinomass> True. The packages that currently fail to install are 280 (main + universe)... which isn't that bad though if you are to rebuild only the packages that fail 
<simu> as a MOTU can I fix bug in the multiverse?
<Adri2000> yes
<simu> but I need to become a MOTU to do so?
<Adri2000> yes :)
<Adri2000> or a MOTU can sponsor you
<geser> simu: or find a MOTU to sponsor your upload
<joejaxx> how big is universe once again? just i386 with source
<joejaxx> for one release
<neutrinomass> 15734 binary packages in feisty
<joejaxx> disc space wise
<plugwash> well an order of magnitude estimate would be roughly the same size as debian
<bddebian> Heya gang
<plugwash> which is 21 cds for i386 and another 21 for source
<neutrinomass> installed-size is in KB ?
<neutrinomass> If yes , then universe is 32 225 580 KB :-)
<neutrinomass> geser: I sort of have to leave so I'll finish off the php stuff some other time... thanks for the uploads (it's about 4 packages left )
<geser> neutrinomass: ok
<siretart> neutrinomass: there are many conflicting packages. the sum really doesn't make too much sense
<fernando> hi all
<bddebian> Heya fernando
<siretart> happy christmas, fernando, bddebian geser!
<bddebian> Merry Christmas siretart :-)
<geser> Merry Christmas siretart 
<fernando> Merry Christmas siretart 
<simu> I'm looking for a member to sponser my patch
<siretart> simu: which patch? do you have a malone bugno?
<simu> what?
<Adri2000> bug number
<simu> maybe the bug is not submitted
<simu> I dint found it
<Adri2000> simu: it's a bug in which package? do you have an url to your patch?
<simu> update-flashplugin of the package flashplugin-nonfree is buggy and doesnt work
<simu> is a popular bug according to google
<simu> i fixed it ;-p
<simu> i can gif you a url of the diff
<Adri2000> yes
<joejaxx> neutrinomass: plugwash ah ok
<joejaxx> neutrinomass: plugwash because i just finished downloading all of main
<simu> p$ 
<simu> http://papernapkin.org/pastebin/view/3777
<siretart> simu: since I'm on amd64, I don't think I can really test your patch. But I suggest that you attach your patch to a malone bugreport (file if necessary) and advertise it in this channel. this way it won't be lost in any case
<Adri2000> simu: please use diff -uNr
<siretart> ah, the md5sums changed
<siretart> but this is flashplayer 7. hasn't the package been updated to flash 9?
<siretart> (I have no idea, since I removed flash from all my machines for some time now)
<Adri2000> it has
<simu> i think more or less everybody needs flash because it is so popular (youtube, etc etc)
<Adri2000> in debian, in feisty, and in {dapper,edgy}-backports
<simu> I wonder this bug hasn't been fixed for weeks now
<siretart> simu: I don't really care about flash. It made that many problems that I don't want it anymore, despite its popularity
<siretart> :P
<siretart> simu: perhaps because nobody cares about flash7 anymore. all want flash9
<simu> i think most normal-skilled ubuntu users consult the internet section of the desktop guide 
<simu> and that's about installig flashplugin
<simu> using the flashplugin-nonfree package
<simu> and according to macromedia the lastest flashplugin available for linux is verison 7
<simu> ok there is no bugreport for the bug I want to patch, suprise
<simu> i used the keywords flashplugin md5
<simu> so I write my own bugreport and replay my patch to myself, right? ;-p
<simu> ok it's bug #77116
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77116 in flashplugin-nonfree "update-flashplugin doen't install plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77116
<simu> thats the one I just filled out
<LaserJock> Merry Christmas MOTU Land!
<bddebian2> Merry Christmas LaserJock
<LaserJock> bddebian2: and how are you today?
<bddebian2> LaserJock: Great, thanks. You?
<LaserJock> bddebian2: doing good.
<LaserJock> trying to visit all the family before we have to go
<LaserJock> so I'm kick'n back on my inlaws Windows box
<bddebian2> Heh
<LaserJock> downloaded the latest America's Army
<LaserJock> it came out on the 23rd and I didn't even know it
<LaserJock> it was a 2.5GB download
<LaserJock> thank goodness my father-in-law has cable
<bddebian2> Yeah I downloaded it but haven't played it yet
<bddebian2> Though I got NWN2 for Christmas so I may disappear for a few months ;-P
<LaserJock> I haven't played any decent game for along time
<LaserJock> they stopped making the LInux and Mac version of America's Army
<LaserJock> :(
<LaserJock> btw, speaking of getting stuck on Windows, I found a really cool thing the other day. portableapps.com
<LaserJock> they have all kinds of FLOSS ( FF, Thunderbird, Gaim, OO.o, Gimp, etc.) for windows and they set it up so you can run them from a USB stick
<LaserJock> so I just plug the stick in and I'm ready to go
<bddebian2> Heh
<bddebian2> Well you can always get DSL (Damn Small Linux) and run a whole Linux on a USB stick :)
<LaserJock> yeah, I might try it some time
<LaserJock> the other option was to get a wireless access point for my father-in-law, but he'd never use it
<LaserJock> :-)
<siretart> !seen slomo
<ubotu> I haven't seen slomo recently
<bddebian2> LaserJock: You mean a raging MOTUholic like you doesn't carry an Ubuntu LIVE CD around with you at all times?? :-)
<LaserJock> bddebian2: actually I do, but I don't want to have to reboot my father-in-laws computer all the time
<bddebian2> Later gang
<zorglu_> q. is the order of the Depends: in the control files important ? or irrelevant because the installer will figure out the order by itself ?
<zorglu_> so just because it is late and because it is an hollyday, nobody answers anymore ? :)
<ivoks> right
#ubuntu-motu 2006-12-26
<Bluewolf> Hello, I`m blue. I`m Trien to Figure out how to Show what Firmware i have for my wireless card that is built in to my laptop. Is there a Command? or a Place i can go to find such a thing?
<Hobbsee> Bluewolf: try #ubuntu - lspci will tell you the chipset of your wifi card
<Bluewolf> I dont need the chipset, i know what it is. I`m Trien to find what firmware runs on it. and i already used that command.
<Bluewolf> but thx you for pointin me into ubunto
<Bluewolf> peace
<Hobbsee> !packagingguide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<rpereira> Is there a REVU admin here?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: siretart are
<Hobbsee> well, might be
<rpereira> siretart: can you re-sync my uploader key ring?
<Hobbsee> he may not actually be here
<joejaxx> does anyone know of a very small application without a whole lot of dependencies that is not already in ubuntu-minimal or ubuntu-standard?
<rpereira> You're right Hobbseee
<rpereira> Is there a REVU admin here?
<joejaxx> did anyone say anything while i was gone?
<Hobbsee> joejaxx: no.  
<Hobbsee> rpereira: if neither of those responded, i'd say not
<joejaxx> oh ok
<rpereira> Hobbsee: Yeap.... You right....
<AnAnt> anyone knows what happened to packages.freecontrib.org ?
<Adri2000> AnAnt: are you looking for the PLF repository?
<AnAnt> yup
<AnAnt> Adri2000: yes
<Adri2000> AnAnt: PLF is now called Medibuntu: https://launchpad.net/products/medibuntu
<AnAnt> thanks
<Hobbsee> *way* cool
<Hobbsee> a guy's reporting breakage, and he's using repos for *three* releases
<Fujitsu> Hahaha, nice.
<Fujitsu> Where?
<Hobbsee> feisty sectoin of the forums
<Fujitsu> Ooh.
* Fujitsu looks.
<Hobbsee> the one about kdebase....*.deb
<AnAnt> anyone using Feisty ?
<AnAnt> is there a problem with the 2.6.20 kernel ?
<Hobbsee> also a fair few posts about the devs being lazy, and bugs not being fixed
<Hobbsee> for some people, yes
<Fujitsu> AnAnt, what type of problem?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, nice!
<Hobbsee> AnAnt: i'd imagine there are many.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: uh, yeah :P
<AnAnt> well, I can't boot !
<Hobbsee> AnAnt: any *particular* one you had in mind?  
* Fujitsu fixes some bugs, by DDoSing the fora.
* Adri2000 just dist-upgraded to feisty
<Adri2000> $ uname -r
<Adri2000> 2.6.20-2-generic
<Hobbsee> Sysinfo for 'sarah': Linux 2.6.20-2-generic running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: GenuineIntel(R)CPUT2250@1.73GHz at 800 MHz (3458 bogomips), , RAM: 582/1510MB, 134 proc's, 1.10h up
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> Adri2000: did you get all the updates before you rebooted?
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> Hobbsee: yeah
<AnAnt> will try again then
<Adri2000> Hobbsee: you were asking AnAnt? :)
<Adri2000> it works fine for me :)
<Hobbsee> Adri2000: sorry, yes
<Hobbsee> AnAnt: chroot in, run update-initramfs -u
<Hobbsee> see if that fixes it
<AnAnt> k
<Sp4rKy> hi there
* Hobbsee waves
<freeflying> Hobbsee: arounds?
<Sp4rKy> hi freeflying 
<freeflying> Sp4rKy: hey
<Sp4rKy> how are you ?
<freeflying> Sp4rKy: fine, thanks  :)
<Sp4rKy> :)
<freeflying> StevenK: ping
<StevenK> freeflying?
<freeflying> StevenK: how about the updates in dapper universe now?
<freeflying> StevenK: two packages version mismatach in dapper, they belongs to on source package
<freeflying> s/on/one
<freeflying> StevenK: they are m17n-db and libm17n-0
<StevenK> freeflying: They do not. m17n-db comes from m17n-db, and libm17n-0 comes from m17n-lib
<StevenK> m17n-db got updated to 1.3.1 during dapper, and m17n-lib didn't.
<freeflying> StevenK: but they shall match, or scim-m17n can not use them
<neutrinomass> twinkle fails to build because of build deps on libzrtpcpp-dev, which is not in Ubuntu but is in debian stable/unstable 
<freeflying> StevenK: I will talk with you later, thanks
<StevenK> neutrinomass: It does not exist in Debian stable
<neutrinomass> StevenK: sorry, that should have been testing/unstable
<StevenK> It just needs to be synced across. 
<neutrinomass> (new packages are not synced automatically right?) so I request a sync and subscribe ubuntu-archive ?
<StevenK> I'm not sure if that's what needs to happen for new packages.
<ajmitch> hi
* StevenK waves to ajmitch.
<StevenK> ajmitch: Merry Christmas, etc, etc
<ajmitch> libzrtpcpp-dev just needs to actually build
<ajmitch> yeah, same to you :)
<StevenK> libzrtpcpp wants libccrtp
<ajmitch> which should be available
<StevenK> It wasn't when it was tried to build.
<StevenK> So libzrtpcpp just needs to be handed back.
<Burgundavia> ajmitch: you moving to russia soon? zrtpcpp sounds like some russian gov agency
<ajmitch> no, but a russian does live here
<ajmitch>   libccrtp-dev: Depends: libccrtp1-1.5-0 (= 1.5.0-2) but it is not going to be installed
<ajmitch> we have 1.5.0-2build1
<ajmitch> stupid exact build-deps for separate source packages
* ajmitch is happy that the little samsung music player he got for christmas supports ogg with no issues
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<ajmitch> especially as all the music I have is in ogg vorbis format
<ajmitch> hello Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey ajmitch 
<zorglu_> q. i need a directory which is wiped out on boot, exactly like /var/run, but writable by any user, any suggestion on the one i should use ?
<Hobbsee> StevenK: FYI - it is the same for new package syncs as updated package syncs
<ajmitch> zorglu_: /tmp is probably cleared on boot on a new install
* ajmitch can't recall if it is on this box
<zorglu_> ajmitch: cool so /tmp is an option, but /tmp to store pid file is 'soso' :) is there another alternative ?
<neutrinomass> Hobbsee: nearly all the phpapi is fixed now (geser fixed the rest :) ), thanks !
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: yay!   :)
<ajmitch> zorglu_: I doubt it
<zorglu_> ajmitch: ok so it will be /tmp, thanks :)
<zorglu_> q. is there a document, from ubuntu or freedesktop, on what directory should contain what ? 
<zorglu_> like what is in /usr/bin or /usr/sbin, this kind of stuff
<lupine_85> that'd be the linux standard base
<lupine_85> they've got a website $out_there
<zorglu_> ok thanks, googling :)
<zorglu_> http://www.pathname.com/fhs/ <- seems to be the one :)
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: filing unmet deps bugs again, i see :P
<neutrinomass> Hobbsee: Yeah, recently I discovered edos-debcheck :
<neutrinomass> :p
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: nice :)  i did tmview
<fernando> moin all
<pirast> hi, i have two questions regarding cdbs: 
<Hobbsee> shoot
<pirast> how can i run commands before compiling it
<pirast> and how can i run command when cleaning?
<pirast> hi Hobbsee :-)
<pirast> merry christmas
<Hobbsee> you too :)
<Hobbsee> pirast: https://perso.duckcorp.org/duck/cdbs-doc/cdbs-doc.xhtml isnt too bad documentation.  usually it's done for you though
<Hobbsee> pirast: what in particular were you wanting to do? patching?
<pirast> Hobbsee, no..
<pirast> In order to get configure to run cleanly, I have to run some commands in the source
<Hobbsee> ah
<pirast> Currently, I solve it with a patch, but when I replace the source this might not work anymore so I'd like to have a cleaner solution
<Hobbsee> pirast: https://perso.duckcorp.org/duck/cdbs-doc/cdbs-doc.xhtml#id2452326
<Hobbsee> ah
<pirast> okay, thanks :-)
<pirast> ill look at it
<giskard> someone here uses goossip-tp-voip (the gossip branch with video supports from kikidonk)? 
<a^2> is there any motu-science guy in here?
<a^2> ogra: ping
<Hobbsee> a^2: look at the date
<a^2> Hobbsee: I don't get it sorry?
<Hobbsee> a^2: most people are with families, etc - they're not on irc
<a^2> Hobbsee: ahh .. ok
<Hobbsee> and they're not at work either
* Yagisan wonders what Hobbsee is doing here then ...
<Yagisan> (yes - over an hour of lag)
<Hobbsee> Yagisan: sorry?
<Yagisan> Hobbsee, you made a comment over an hour ago that most people aren't here due to the date - so, why are you still here ?
<Hobbsee> Yagisan: true, but it's boxing day, and the parents are asleep
<Yagisan> Hobbsee, I'm here rolling back from a bad initramfs-tools upgrade on a server
<Hobbsee> ouch
<Yagisan> it wasn't fun to see it didn't reboot
<Hobbsee> feisty?
<Yagisan> yep
<Yagisan> I seem to have fixed it now
<Hobbsee> :)
* enyc meepso
* enyc wonders about processing of his bugreport new with patch... https://launchpad.net/bugs/72602  wonder what happen next...........
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72602 in qpsmtpd "qpsmtpd should create /var/run/qpsmtpd in init.d (/var/run/ is tmpfs)" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<Adri2000> enyc: you just wait :)
<Adri2000> enyc: but you didn't have to create a patch for that, you can directly modify what you want in debian/, patches are useful to modify the upstream source
<enyc> Adri2000: sure... but... that makes easier to fix the dapper and edgy versions later?
<enyc> Adri2000: which all have the same problem
<Adri2000> enyc: not sure... if the dapper and edgy versions have different init scripts, your patch won't work
<Adri2000> it's easier to patch by hand
<enyc> Adri2000: hrrm ok well whatver
<enyc> Adri2000: i think those versions are rather similar actually
<enyc> Adri2000: sistpoty said i should create the dpatch actually
<enyc> Adri2000: I didntreally know if there was a good reason for that... but I did it that was as he asked me to etc.
<Adri2000> hmm, strange, you can wait for someone else's opinion
<fdoving> enyc: i'm with adri on this. dpatching the debian/ dir is unneccesary. make the changes directly,and make a debdiff. You should also use your real name in the changelog entry.
<enyc> fdoving: bah how confusing
<fdoving> I know it can be at first.
<fdoving> dpatching is good for everything except debian/
<enyc> fdoving: please encourage the sponsors to formally accept or rejct this... with oa comment in the bugtracker stating the exact requirements and I will be happy to do what I can!
<enyc> fdoving: I havent really seen anywhere propertly explaining all these processes you see...
<enyc> fdoving: sisypoty told me many things which I have now notes and used... and reasonably understood...
<enyc> fdoving: since I have not uploaded a debdiff before ;-)
<enyc> Anymay I shall wait for the sponsors/whomever to write back in the bug...
<fdoving> enyc: i propose something like this: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/enyc-qpsmtpd.debdiff - I added a 'if directory /var/run/qpsmtpd does not exist, then run mkdir -p..' and i dropped the dpatching.
<fdoving> enyc: as you can see it's now easier to read from the .debdiff what has changed.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Lutin___> Lutin_
<Lutin___> oops. sorry
<LaserJock> good morning MOTU Land!
<joejaxx> :)
<LaserJock> joejaxx!
<joejaxx> Good Morning LaserJock :)
<LaserJock> I was starting to think people were on vacation or something
<joejaxx> they probably are
<joejaxx> it has not been that active in here
<LaserJock> unexcusable 
<LaserJock> we have merges to do ;-)
<joejaxx> :)
<gpocentek> hello LaserJock, joejaxx 
<LaserJock> hi Gavain
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock, joejaxx
<highvoltage> heh
<LaserJock> *Gauvain
<highvoltage> LaserJock will make a good boss
<LaserJock> bddebian!
<LaserJock> highvoltage!
<highvoltage> sorry LaserJock 
<LaserJock> heh
<highvoltage> I mean, LaserJock is a good boss
* LaserJock cracks the whip
<highvoltage> :)
<LaserJock> work, lazy MOTUs, work!
<joejaxx> Hello gpocentek  bddebian :)
<joejaxx> LaserJock: LOL
<LaserJock> I must be the anti-dholbach
<highvoltage> LaserJock: I would gladly do merges tonight if I understood how they work
<LaserJock> he hugs, I give task lists
<LaserJock> :-)
<highvoltage> last tine I tried I couldn't figure it out, but then again, I also had close to no bandwidth...
<highvoltage> perhaps I should try it again
<LaserJock> it's actually not to bad if you stop trying to "figure it out"
<highvoltage> heh
<LaserJock> people get stuck on figuring out all of the MoM stuff
<LaserJock> when in relality most MOTUs don't really look at MoM output much
<highvoltage> LaserJock: where should I get started?
<highvoltage> LaserJock: I basically have the rest of the evening free so I might as well dive in again
<LaserJock> k
<LaserJock> well, head on over to merges.ubuntu.com
<LaserJock> you might want to make a merges/ dir somewhere to work on them
<LaserJock> and go to http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html and http://tiber.tauware.de/~laserjock/motutodo/universe.html for merge status
<LaserJock> the later link is a daily cronjob I set up as merges.ubuntu.com isn't updates very often (and could be stopped altogether now)
<highvoltage> ah ok
<LaserJock> once you pick a package make sure it's not already being worked on
<LaserJock> check launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/<packagename>/+bugs for sync or merge requests
<highvoltage> would I want to use grab-merge.sh ?
<LaserJock> and if the person who did it last (listed on http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html) is handy let them know you're working on it
<LaserJock> you can if you want
<LaserJock> it's handy to grab all the packages (Debian and Ubuntu) that you need
<LaserJock> what I do is make ~/packaging/merges/
<LaserJock> put grab-merge.sh in there
<LaserJock> and then make <packagename>/ in there
<LaserJock> cd to <packagename> and run ../grab-merge.sh <packagename>
<LaserJock> just to keep things clean
<highvoltage> so I'd start by choosing a package listed as outdated in ubuntu on http://tiber.tauware.de/~laserjock/motutodo/universe.html ?
<LaserJock> "Outdated in Ubuntu" are packages that haven't been modified by Ubuntu (no ubuntuX version) but are outdated
<LaserJock> they are sync candidates but not as high priority as the "Outdated in Ubuntu , but Ubuntu has local changes" packages
<LaserJock> so try to pick ones from the 2nd section
<highvoltage> ok, so I could choose something like, 'adasockets'?
<Adri2000> yep :)
<LaserJock> highvoltage: yes
<Adri2000> LaserJock: do you know what dh_desktop really does? the man page says "dh_desktop is a debhelper program that registers .desktop files"...
<joejaxx> LaserJock: is that what the first section is for?
<highvoltage> that's a very cool script
<LaserJock> Adri2000: yeah, it basically runs the .desktop update tool
<LaserJock> update-desktop or something
<Adri2000> update-desktop-database
<LaserJock> joejaxx: is what what the first section is for?
<Adri2000> argh, no man page for update-desktop-database. LaserJock: I have a merge with only one remaining change: dh_desktop, do you think I can request a sync?
<joejaxx> LaserJock: the different color sections
<joejaxx> LaserJock: for the table of packages
<LaserJock> Adri2000: did we add a .desktop?
<Adri2000> yes, icon and .desktop, they are now in debian
<LaserJock> joejaxx: well, that URL lists the Universe packages that are outdated with respect to Debian. Then it is broken down into packages we've modified (2nd section) and those we haven't (1st)
<LaserJock> Adri2000: merge it and file a bug in Debian
<joejaxx> oh ok
<LaserJock> joejaxx: for packages that we haven't modified they should at least have been autosynced once already
<Adri2000> LaserJock: oops, in fact dh_desktop is also in the debian package, I didn't see it. so I will request a sync (if it builds fine of course...)
<Adri2000> ahaha... sync already requested...
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> it is better to look before you do all the work
<LaserJock> ;-)
<Subhuman> is there a way to find out what version of ubuntu is running on a machine from the shell? like a "uname -a" but for the version (Edgy dapper breezy etc.)
<Adri2000> lsb_release -a
<Adri2000> $ lsb_release -c
<Adri2000> Codename:       feisty
<Subhuman> ahh awesome, i can just grep/awk that out
<Subhuman> thanks
<cypherbios> | cut -f 2 :)
<LaserJock> well, I better be off. I've got to pack all our stuff up as we are driving from my inlaws to my family in a few hours
<LaserJock> highvoltage: have fun with the merging, if you get stuck just yell for help :-)
* effie_jayx pone cirque du solei - LOVE y inicia frozen-bubble--no-sound
<Q-FUNK> would anybody happen to know of a tool to access a git tree?
<highvoltage> hi motu's. I'm learning to do merges (see scrollback). I downloaded the packages with merge-grab.sh, what do I do next?
<geser> highvoltage: on which package are you working?
<highvoltage> geser: adasockets
<geser> highvoltage: the only change seems to be gnat -> gnat-4.1
<geser> I'd be good to know if this is still needed
<geser> s/I'd/it
<highvoltage> geser: where did you see that that changed?
<geser> http://merges.ubuntu.com/a/adasockets/adasockets_1.8.4.7-4ubuntu1.patch
<geser> is the Ubuntu patch for the current Ubuntu version
<geser> you should have this file already downloaded with grab-merge.sh
<highvoltage> yep, I got that file
<highvoltage> so it's usually the .patch file I should check after downloading?
<geser> I usually look there to see what was changed in the last version
<geser> MoM tries to apply those changes to the new Debian version
<geser> you have to check if it applied without problems
<geser> - check if it is still needed (sometimes Debian takes an other approach to fix something)
<geser> sometimes is happens that the Ubuntu patch still applies and Debian has a similar fix (perhaps only some lines higher in the file)
<highvoltage> hmmm
<geser> highvoltage: in case of adasockets it needs to be decided if the changes are still needed
<highvoltage> geser: how is that decided?
<geser> I'd say that the gnat -> gnat-4.1 isn't needed as gnat depends on gnat-4.1
<geser> remains the change to the clean target in debian/rules
<geser> I'd do a test-build of the unmodified package in a pbuilder
<geser> if it builds without problems -> adasockets should probably be synced
<geser> else fix it (you have then probably found the reason for the change to the clean target)
<highvoltage> hmmm... I haven't built a pbuilder environement yet
<highvoltage> perhaps I should do that
<highvoltage> thanks for your advise geser
<highvoltage> I have some friends over, will attack this again tomorrow :)
<geser> highvoltage: a pbuilder is very handy when working on packages
<ivoks> it's a must-have
<highvoltage> I've been meaning to look at it for a while
<highvoltage> I create lots of packages for a local project, but do it all outside of a chroot
* highvoltage will look at pbuilder tomorrow too
<ajmitch> morning
<giskard> hello ajmitch 
<giskard> how are you?
<ajmitch> ok, how are you?
<ivoks> hi ajmitch 
<giskard> fine!
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<ajmitch> hello mr bddebian 
<Shoragan> what is needed to trigger a pull from debian experimental?
<Shoragan> for pida
<tsmithe> anyone here know anything about makefiles for libraries?
<tsmithe> anyone?
<tsmithe> anyone know where to ask?
<bddebian> A makefile is a makefile
<tsmithe> yes
<Adri2000> :)
<tsmithe> but i know nothing about building libraries
<tsmithe> and wanna know how
<tsmithe> cos this library has no makefile
<bddebian> building as in packaging or building?
<tsmithe> building as in source->binary
<tsmithe> of course, building is building
<tsmithe> (always)
<bddebian>  ./configure && make
<tsmithe> well there's no configure
<tsmithe> (duh! or i wouldn't be asking)
<bddebian> Now I remember why I was ignoring you
<tsmithe> why?
<tsmithe> you were?
<bddebian> Is there a configure.am or .in?
<tsmithe> nope
<tsmithe> just sources
<tsmithe> (in c)
<bddebian> Then it's a crappy "package" or is this your source?
<tsmithe> neither
<tsmithe> it's a load of sources that:
<tsmithe> a) i want to use
<tsmithe> b) i want to package
<geser> is there a README or INSTALL?
<tsmithe> (a) i assumed that you people were knowledgeable, and may no something about it
<tsmithe> s/no/know/
<tsmithe> geser, yes
<tsmithe> but nothing helpful
<geser> then ask the author
<tsmithe> i did
<tsmithe> :)
<geser> he should know how to compile it into a library
<tsmithe> there's a msvc project :(
<lupine_85> ...
<tsmithe> but
<bddebian> Then don't use it :)
<tsmithe> it doesn't depend on anything windowsy
<lupine_85> does it #include mfc.h by any chance?
<tsmithe> it doesn't depend on anything windowsy
<lupine_85> what /does/ it do?
<tsmithe> produces audio fingerprints
<tsmithe> it's libfooid
<tsmithe> from http://www.foosic.org/libfooid.php
<ajmitch> then you're probably not going to build a shared library
<tsmithe> oh... why?
<ajmitch> because it requires a sane build system
<tsmithe> sane?
<ajmitch> which you don't have
<ajmitch> something usable
<tsmithe> what's "sane" mean?
<lupine_85> erm. know insanity? The opposite of that
<tsmithe> ok then
<bddebian> Has a configure and makefiles
<tsmithe> what's insane?
<tsmithe> ah
<lupine_85> but anyway, writing a build system for a package you haven't made is... difficult
<tsmithe> that's what i assumed
<lupine_85> s/a package/sources/
<tsmithe> yes
<tsmithe> thing is, this guy ( http://blog.paulbetts.org/index.php/2006/10/16/fancy-new-program-gst-music-hash/ ) wrote a linux app using it
<tsmithe> i may ask him for his makefile
<tsmithe> though i still wonder how he did it
<tsmithe> short of asking the foosic people for one
<bddebian> Does he include the foosic source in his package?
<tsmithe> err. i don't think so, but i'll look again
<tsmithe> ooohh yes - i missed it last time
<tsmithe> thanks :)
<tsmithe> i'll look at his Makefile
<tsmithe> and bddebian; why /were/ you ignoring me?
<ajmitch> bundling source is not really a Good Thing
<tsmithe> ajmitch, i agree
<bddebian> tsmithe: I don't remember now
<tsmithe> :P
<tsmithe> you said you remembered!
<tsmithe> oh bah - he builds it as a static library
<Adri2000> tsmithe: you live in England?
<tsmithe> yes
<ajmitch> tsmithe: I'd expect that
<tsmithe> ajmitch, i did too - but one can hope
<Adri2000> tsmithe: so I guess you're a native speaker, why were you asking what "(in)sane" means?
<tsmithe> Adri2000, i meant in the sense of build systems
<Adri2000> ok
<tsmithe> :)
<tsmithe> now i'll have to wait
<imbrandon> moins 
<bddebian> Heya imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya bddebian 
<ajmitch> hey imbrandon 
<imbrandon> heya ajmitch 
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> its crap to find things in beryl setting manager
<imbrandon> thought i would try it again now that i have a system where its useable
<imbrandon> but i can never find the options i want to change
<imbrandon> like what it does when you minise a window
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> so whats new yall
<lupine_85> imbrandon: beryl 0.1.4 :p and you're after the Animations plugin
<imbrandon> i have 0.1.4 installed :)
<imbrandon> just got done building it
<imbrandon> heh
<lupine_85> mm, me too pretty much
<lupine_85> 4 combinations of around 10 packages :s
<lupine_85> btw, do you know if there are any plans to ship an updated xserver-xgl in feisty?
<imbrandon> no idea
<lupine_85> ok, np
<imbrandon> tbh i'm not even sure who is maintaining X now a days
<Fujitsu> rodarvus is, isn't he?
<imbrandon> probably
<imbrandon> heya Fujitsu 
<Fujitsu> Hi imbrandon.
#ubuntu-motu 2006-12-27
<imbrandon> where is this animations plugin lupine_85 
<lupine_85> Visual Effects->Animation
<imbrandon> nvm found it
<lupine_85> ...s
<imbrandon> thanks
<imbrandon> man this thing needs some major useability team spanking :)
<lupine_85> imbrandon: we're working on it :)
<imbrandon> :)
<_MMA_> Hey imbrandon: Heres something I did with the "snow" plugin: http://img48.imageshack.us/img48/6060/screenshotda5.png
<imbrandon> hahah nice
<imbrandon> hrm where do i turn the shadows off ( for the windows and the menus )
<ajmitch> imbrandon: killall beryl
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> thats about the solution i need
<ajmitch> works for me ;)
<imbrandon> i can never get it "quite right"
<imbrandon> although now its useable
<imbrandon> but at the cost of a $2k machine
<imbrandon> lupine_85, make it to where i dont see that damnd icon in the try
<imbrandon> tray*
<imbrandon> heh
<lupine_85> imbrandon: killall beryl-manager && beryl --replace && emerald --replace &
<lupine_85> problem solved :)
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> ok what about the shadows :)
<lupine_85> erm. in the window decorations plugin?
<lupine_85> I think that for 0.2.0 we should have a decent manual written :D
* tsmithe wrote a makefile
<tsmithe> now just to finish porting it
<tsmithe> although, i cannot decipher autoconf syntax
<tsmithe> so i bet it's not "sane
<tsmithe> does gcc define any macros that i could use to identify it as the compiler?
<imbrandon> probably
<imbrandon> although afaik thats normaly done with the config script
<tsmithe> yeah
<theCore> does the current snapshot of Feisty include compiz/beryl?
<theCore> (I'm trying to sell Ubuntu to someone, I want to show the bling bling :) 
<Adri2000> theCore: don't sell feisty to a newbie!
<theCore> Adri2000: no, just the cool effects
<_MMA_> theCore: All Ive seen is Compiz.
<theCore> _MMA_: ok, thanks
<theCore> I will just boot a live CD
<theCore> if there are not enabled, I will just install it
<_MMA_> theCore: I use Trevio's Beryl-SVN Repo. Seems to work well.
<theCore> it's my Ubuntu conversion's week :)
<theCore> 3 people converted, maybe 1 more 
<_MMA_> As long as they dont play games, nice. :)
<theCore> well, the dual boot option is nice for them
<_MMA_> Usually the route I go. Sometimes it backfires though. :(
<theCore> incidentally, it the forth Windows machine I fix :)
<theCore> people are really tired of virus, spywares, etc
<theCore> so, Ubuntu is a sweet aspirin for them :)
<_MMA_> Ahh... Always a nice selling point.
<theCore> and the 20 min install rocks
<theCore> they are always impressed how fast Ubuntu installation is
<theCore> that's quite normal. after they waited for a hour for Windows
<theCore> s/for//
<_MMA_> theCore: Wow. 20 mins? Mine seen to take a bit longer. Perhaps I need a faster CDROM.
<_MMA_> Fastest one Ive seen was Linspire.
<theCore> _MMA_: I timed it. It's exactly 24 min
<_MMA_> nice.
<_MMA_> I have family coming over tomorrow and I have live disks. :)
<theCore> and it appears even faster, because you can actually use the system while it's installing
<imbrandon> 20 minutes? installes in about 9 or 10 here
<imbrandon> :)
<jdong> imbrandon: totally depends on CD-rom drive and burn quality :D
<jdong> on my premium burner box with black CD-r's Ubuntu installs in around 4-5 minutes on reiserfs notail
<jdong> on my cheap DVD-RW box ubuntu can take up to 20-30 minutes to install
<jdong> not that I recommend using $1 CD-R's to burn ubuntu :D
<imbrandon> i was talking about stamped cd's
<imbrandon> but yea
<jdong> I wouldn't be surprised at all if Ubuntu took in excess of 20min to install :)
<jdong> especially nowadays with all the PC's shipping with no-name OEM optical drives
<imbrandon> even the no name optical drives are better than the premium drives of yesteryear
<imbrandon> but i see your point
<imbrandon> :)
<Hobbsee> jdong: is supertux backported yet?
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i think i'm nuts
<imbrandon> we think you are too :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: heh, thanks.  i'm looking at the kdepim buglist
<imbrandon> hoocked on supertux ?
<imbrandon> ahh
<imbrandon> hooked*
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, s/kmail/mailody/g and it is all good , just teasin , its not ready yet
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, i know
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yup
<imbrandon> hrm 
<imbrandon> ajmitch, ever messed with making "tasks" for d-i
<imbrandon> kinda like whats on the server cd
<imbrandon> for LAMP and what ever the other one is
<joejaxx> :O
<joejaxx> its imbrandon :D
<imbrandon> heya joejaxx 
<joejaxx> hello :)
<imbrandon> what about you, i know you played with the d-i a bit
<joejaxx> me?
<imbrandon> i dont want a totaly custom cd, just change the existing tasks ok the server iso
<joejaxx> are you talking to ajmitch or me? lol
* joejaxx is confused
<jdong> Hobbsee: make ubuntu-archive process backports and it'll happen :)
<Hobbsee> jdong: ah right
<jdong> I have no sway over when archive team does its work :)
<Hobbsee> jdong: hehe, fair enough.  you could fix that data loss bug though for the umount progress dialogue
<imbrandon> heh i figured out how to make windows xp "wobbly"
<imbrandon> run it in vmware LOL
<imbrandon> gah that was terrible, /me needs a nap
<jdong> lol, imbrandon
<jdong> I thought it was gonna involve the degauss button
* jdong logs back into new beryl
<fowlduck> Gerald Ford died today at 93
<imbrandon> :(
<imbrandon> ohhhh buildd is finished installing, mirror is syncing 
<imbrandon> lookin good
<ciplogic> Hi all, I sow that I can spare around 2 hours/day and I want to contribute as much as possible to Ubuntu. I am mostly a C++ developer on CAD systems (which probably does not help as much) but of course I know C, a bit of C# and I am ready to learn
<core> hej
<core> is there an option to build binarypackages directly without processing the source stage?
<Fujitsu> Surely you need the source to build the binaries... So no.
<core> well I have the sources but the situation isn't really simple
<core> maybe you've heard something from dylan www.opendylan.org
<core> it's just another programming language ;)
<core> but it isn't really useful to bootstrap every new version from C
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Guardian> hi
<Guardian> is it the right place to ask for a tutorial on how to build a library with autotools ?
<bddebian> No, I would read the autotools page on GNU's website :-)
<Guardian> i would like to build and package a library, currently i'm building a static library using a classic makefile
<bddebian> Guardian: Unfortunately we really don't do the low-level upstream packaging, just the Debian/Ubuntu packaging.  Though there are those here that can do it.
<Guardian> ok thx
<siretart> Guardian: http://www.seul.org/docs/autotut/
<siretart> Guardian: if it is a library, you should consider libtool
<Guardian> thx for the link
<bddebian> hu hu siretart
<siretart> huhu bddebian :)
<bddebian> Delayed response? :)
<zul> yo
<nixternal> oy
<tsmithe> hmm
<bddebian> yohmm
<tsmithe> mhhoy?
<tsmithe> o
<Burgwork> ajmitch: I am glad we don't have ESR using ubuntu
<bddebian> heh
<Burgwork> ajmitch: https://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-devel-list/2006-December/msg00519.html
<zul> Burgwork, why would we want him to use it ;)
<Burgwork> zul: glad we don't have hin
<zul> Burgwork, yeah he is a bit of a nutter
<Burgwork> s/a bit/a complete/
<zorglu_> hehe the redhat guy is not the fastest to react tho :) the esr thing is 3 years old :)
<bddebian> Wow, this is entertaining stuff :)
<Burgwork> what happens when you don't have a CoC
<Burgwork> people calling each names doesn't happen on our lists, thank the lords
<joejaxx> Hello Everyone
<bddebian> Heya joejaxx
<joejaxx> bddebian: :) how are you
<bddebian> Just wunderbar
<siretart> oh. bddebian is learning german?
<siretart> :)
<bddebian> Heh, I wish
<joejaxx> bddebian: that is good to hear L)
<joejaxx> :)  *
<siretart> #debian-newmaint has just been taken over by de_DE
<geser> siretart: are you going to give bddebian german lessons in #ubuntu-classroom?
<siretart> if he wants to learn ;)
<joejaxx> siretart: whould you really do german lessons lol
<bddebian> wo is das beir?
<bddebian> How bad did I botch that up? :-)
<ajmitch> Burgwork: interesting
<geser> bddebian: not that bad,  is -> ist and beir -> bier
<bddebian> gah
<bddebian> How do I say "my life sucks" in German? :)
<siretart> bddebian: heh
<siretart> bddebian: literally: "mein Leben saugt", but nobody really talks like that
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> Gah, I see REVU is still overflowing.. :(
<tsmithe> oh dear
<tsmithe> i just uploaded again
<tsmithe> ;)
<somerville32> tsmithe: Did your first package get accepted?
<somerville32> ie. Did you ever figure out the python policy stuff? haha
<tsmithe> somerville32, err nope
<zul> hah take that mofos xen-3.0.4 and 2.6.19
<tsmithe> it's got 1 whatsit
<tsmithe> advocation
<siretart> can someone explain me, didn't we decide at the last motu meeting that future reviews should go via launchpad in bzr branches?
<bddebian> xen schmen..
* bddebian hides
<bddebian> siretart: I couldn't keep up :)
<bddebian> tsmithe: What package?
<tsmithe> asoundconf-gtk
<tsmithe> and i have two others
<tsmithe> it's gone!
<tsmithe> yay!
<tsmithe> it's uploaded!
<tsmithe> ok
<tsmithe> two more packages, which are more urgent, and for ubuntustudio
<tsmithe> alsa-firmware: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3895
<tsmithe> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3892
<tsmithe> ^ alsa-tools
<tsmithe> oh no - it's not uploaded
<siretart> tsmithe: err, are both just updates?
<tsmithe> yes it is uploaded
<tsmithe> siretart, alsa-firmware is new
<tsmithe> alsa-tools is an update
<tsmithe> (but a pretty major change for alsa-firmware-loaders, one of the resulting binaries)
<bddebian> somerville32: Shouldn't pyneighborhood go into /usr/lib/python-support/foo ?
<shawarma> Where does python get its sys.path from?
<somerville32> bddebian, pyneighborhood - maybe but pyneighborhood isn't a module
<bddebian> Hrm, OK
<shawarma> I'm trying to figure out how python-support gets into sys.path.. does anyone know this?
<bddebian> shawarma: No clue sorry
<shawarma> bddebian: No problem. I'll try in #python.
<bddebian> shawarma: Well just because I don't know, doesn't mean someone with a brain doesn't :)
<shawarma> bddebian: heh.. True. 
<ajmitch> symlinks
<bddebian> see :)
<gnomefreak> what happened to the java licence instead of just hitting y now you hit Y to get another screen to hit ok?
<bddebian> Because Java sucks?
<gnomefreak> yes i know but it never used to do it
<bddebian> So what do we do about REVU packages that were ack'd by two advocates, look OK but are for Edgy?  Update and upload or ask the submitter to update it?
<imbrandon> bddebian, imho i would just change the distro , check build it and upload
<imbrandon> no reason to go back though the process
<imbrandon> ( just my 0.2c )
<bddebian> imbrandon: Already uploaded it ;-)
<imbrandon> heheh
* bddebian makes executive decision.. ;-P
<imbrandon> :)
<somerville32> imbrandon: Can I get my new passwd? : )
<imbrandon> somerville32, yea it will just use your ssh key from LP
<imbrandon> whats your LP name
<somerville32> cody-somerville
<imbrandon> k one sec
<shawarma> Automatic syncing from Debian stopped on the 21st, right?
<imbrandon> yes
<bddebian> shawarma: Yeah, so get to work cleaning up the rest of those merges ;-P
<shawarma> bddebian: I'm just wondering why exaile (which was in Debian a before then) hasn't been synced.
<bddebian> I looked at that and I can't remember why.  Is it on the blacklist?
<shawarma> bddebian: Hardly. It's a mediaplayer so why would it?
<bddebian> Hmm, nope
<shawarma> How do I find the NEW queue? I can never remember the path to it in LP.
<imbrandon> somerville32, all setup , try it to make sure it works becasuse i'm about to hit the shower , none of the pbuilders are setup yet
<imbrandon> the ip and stuff is .....
<imbrandon> somerville32, ssh ssh-dss AAAAB3NzaC1kc3MAAAEBAODhhbY3NwAmla+0P5rGT1YBkDC9WV2gplibtrzmKGzFEQkqOj7EohDQS3SV/Ruc8x1aeBFz+jWUKYmR3EtVW0exJWZXVgUyi7UFi2A4aRCW++DPc/XFs2cXk5rfMLlRQVGREkxc0YFeYBD52YTRBENXfrqIM9MCSB0csivRxa9KoShkKD+TwZTIXtO/LBKMfKiPytf5cLnVysx6t3f9TlM1oOder7T4bgnMM3/iw/tghxBEuMukDub0FQfD54JF5CikhQ/IiSUlhQsZxBv53iH0JxGaK6ClelvgUSvoVUh5L2Icb9XAQP99fcHHNgR2H3WumDSGJYSMj4nnvLpz5ykAAAAVAOVCJi2EfxGEyB9xHitKHAd+CHVBAAABAQCqJ
<imbrandon> shit
<imbrandon> ummm
<bddebian> shawarma: It's not on there. :-(  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=
<imbrandon> somerville32, ssh -p5022 cody-somerville@build.imbrandon.com
<shawarma> bddebian: Did you have that url bookmarked or did you actually find a link to it somewhere on lp?
<imbrandon> your ssh key should be loaded
<bddebian> shawarma: I have it bookmarked :)
<shawarma> bddebian: Wise man.
<somerville32> Yeah, I'm logged in! :] 
<imbrandon> ok somerville32 i'll finish setting up the pbuilders here when i get out of the shower
<imbrandon> somerville32, pay attn to the MOTD 
<imbrandon> it will have the pbuilder info etc
<somerville32> ok
<somerville32> :] 
* somerville32 hugs imbrandon.
<imbrandon> heh and please dont wall while i'm editing configs :)
<geser> shawarma: start on LP -> goto Ubuntu -> goto feisty under releases (right side) -> View Uploads (left side)
<shawarma> geser: ah... Well spotted!
<shawarma> Does 'python /etc/python2.4/site.py | grep pycentral
<shawarma> whoops
<shawarma> Does 'python /etc/python2.4/site.py | grep pycentral' give any output on your systems?
<somerville32> no
<shawarma> somerville32: Thanks. I think I've figured out what's going on. 
<somerville32> np
#ubuntu-motu 2006-12-28
<bddebian> Later gang
<kgoetz> if i build a package with dpkg-buildpackage, change something then rebuild, will it pick up the changes? or do i have to remove the directory, make the changes again, then build again?
<shawarma> kgoetz: That depends on what you mean by "rebuild".
<kgoetz> shawarma: re run dpkg-buildpackage
<shawarma> kgoetz: it will run the clean target of you debian/rules and build again.
<shawarma> kgoetz: So if the clean target does what it's supposed to, you should be fine.
<kgoetz> shawarma: i'm modifying an existing package, so i'll hope its setup right. thanks :)
<Storkme> is this the right place to ask about developing gnome panel applets?
<crimsun> no.
<Storkme> where is?
<crimsun> irc.gnome.org
<crimsun> or ircd, I don't remember which.
<Storkme> ok,thanks
<imbrandon> ello all
<zul> hey imbrandon 
<kgoetz> should i look on h.u.c or w.u.c for info on diff? (the bit in the packageing guide)
<crimsun> are you generating or applying a diff?
<kgoetz> generating
<crimsun> then it's best to read diff(1)
<kgoetz> cool. thanks
<crimsun> np
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> is ajmitch arround ?
<crimsun> idle     : 0 days 3 hours 48 mins 10 secs
<imbrandon> drat
<imbrandon> crimsun, you know anything about setting up a i386 pbuilder on amd64
<imbrandon> err x86_64
<imbrandon> i dont see any arch values
<imbrandon> in pbuilderrc
<crimsun> I changed the script directly when I did it
<crimsun> not recommended, not the best way, etc.
<imbrandon> i finaly got the new dualcore buildd made and installed etc
<imbrandon> what script ?
<crimsun> pbuilder
<imbrandon> ahh
<imbrandon> hrm 
<shawarma> imbrandon: There's a howto on the wiki.
<imbrandon> shawarma, i seen the ones for chroots but not pbuilder
<imbrandon> i know its similar but not the same
<shawarma> imbrandon: I'm quite sure it's there. Anyhow, it's a matter for passing "--debootstrapopts --arch --debootstrapopts i386" or something like that. 
<shawarma> imbrandon: That's pretty much it. Maybe prepend the entire thing with "linux32" (install that package first).
<imbrandon> cool, thanks for the tips
<imbrandon> i'll look a little more
<imbrandon> so realy after creat it will rember ?
<shawarma> imbrandon: Yes.
<imbrandon> rockon , ok that works then
<shawarma> imbrandon: The architecture is compiled into dpkg, so on subsequent runs it will consider itself an i386 environment.
<shawarma> imbrandon: ..and passing those debootstrapopts will make it install the correct dpkg. And yes, I *do* mean "--debootstrapopts --arch --debootstrapopts i386".
<imbrandon> right i actualy ready that somewhere else
<shawarma> imbrandon: It will become painfully obivous why if you try be clever about it. :-)
<imbrandon> so it wasent totaly foreign
<crimsun> it's thanks to pbuilder being a bit ... wily about tokenizing via whitespace
<imbrandon> pbuilder-feisty-i386 create --debootstrapopts --arch --debootstrapopts i386
<imbrandon> err
<shawarma> crimsun: hm? Unless "wily" means reluctant I don't see what you mean.
<shawarma> imbrandon: Move "create" to the end.
<shawarma> imbrandon: For pbuilder order of the arguments matter.
<crimsun> shawarma: it's sarcasm, so, yes.
<imbrandon> shawarma, actualy i thoink you have it backwords
<imbrandon> the action has to be first
<imbrandon> like pbuilder login --save-after-login
<imbrandon> :)
<shawarma> crimsun: Oh... It's too late/early here for sarcasm in foreign languages.
<shawarma> imbrandon: Ah.. Yes, you're right.
<shawarma> imbrandon: What is pbuilder-feisty-i386 ?
<imbrandon> a pbuilder-distrobution.sh variant
<shawarma> imbrandon: Oh, ok. I don't use those. I've rolled my own. :-)
<shawarma> Nevertheless, I'm off to bed. It's hella late here.
<shawarma> G'night, guys!
<imbrandon> i've actualy done all this before with multi pbuilders set up for the users, i'm just trying to mix amd64 and i386 into the mix too this time
<imbrandon> gnight
<imbrandon> thanks
<shawarma> any time.
<crimsun> 'night
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> where is hobbsee when you need her
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> crimsun, got a sec ( or the access ) to tar up a stock /var/cache/pbuilder directory ?
<crimsun> I don't, sorry, but you can pull it from the vmware machine, probably?
<imbrandon> ahhh true , i forgot about that
<imbrandon> thanks
<bddebian> Heya gang
<kgoetz> hey :)
<imbrandon> heya bddebian and kgoetz 
<bddebian> Heya kgoetz, imbrandon
<kgoetz> hi imbrandon 
<imbrandon> crimsun, is there a known issue with flashplugin on edgy ?
<imbrandon> i have the package installed but dosent show up in ff
<crimsun> there are many, many issues.
<imbrandon> what dir is the actual so supose to be in, maybe the link dident make it
<imbrandon> err it dident make the link
<crimsun> are you using edgy's or edgy-backports's?
<imbrandon> plain edgy, i dont care for backports as a whole
<imbrandon> i can cherry pick that one package if its worth it though
<crimsun> you probably need to update-flashplugin or whatever
<imbrandon> k
<crimsun> for -backports, you'd need to dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-nonfree
<crimsun> mdke ran into the latter
<bddebian> Heya crimsun
<crimsun> hi bddebian 
<imbrandon> kk
<kgoetz> do i use dpkg-buildpackage to use dsc's to extract source packages?
<bddebian> dpkg-source -x
<kgoetz> thanks bddebian 
<bddebian> NP
<kgoetz> ty
<imbrandon> apt-get build-dep firefox
<imbrandon> err
<kgoetz> :)
<kgoetz> you too? :)
<imbrandon> me too ?
<ajmitch> the rest of us still have some measure of sanity
<kgoetz> < imbrandon> apt-get build-dep firefox
* kgoetz just did that
<imbrandon> if you mean building ff yea, i'm trying to apply the 2.0.0.1 update
<imbrandon> we'll see how successfull i am
<imbrandon> heh
<kgoetz> hheh
<imbrandon> heya ajmitch 
<ajmitch> hello
* ajmitch feels somewhat tired for some reason
<imbrandon> hehe
<Burgundavia> ajmitch: maybe it is one of those days, I am exhausted as well
<ajmitch> maybe it's because I spent the last 5 hours walking up one of the local hills
<imbrandon> heya Burgundavia 
<ajmitch> kgoetz probably remembers what the hills round dunedin are like
<bddebian> "The hills are alive..."
<kgoetz> ajmitch: yes, i walked a few :)
* ajmitch kicks bddebian 
<bddebian> heh
<jdong> imbrandon: speaking from experience applying patches to Ubuntu firefox is almost always doomed to failure :)
<jdong> you'd have better luck putting reiser4 into a grsec Xen kernel
<jdong> it does build from feisty cleanly though
<kgoetz> i'm only building FF and it takes a fwe hours. i dread to think about building openoffice
<imbrandon> jdong, i know, i've built ff quite a few times ( in and out of ubutnu )
<imbrandon> :)
<jdong> :)
<jdong> showoff :)
<imbrandon> i've probably built ff more than the packages i "look after"
<imbrandon> as far as {k}ubuntu
<kgoetz> lol
<imbrandon> its normaly one of those thing you tripple check you changes, set the build and goto bed
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> hrm what package is filterdiff part of ? dosent seem to be installed by default
<imbrandon> i hate reloading a build box
<imbrandon> i need to make a mata package with all the cruft i use in it
<kgoetz> need to save your package lists
<imbrandon> heh yea
<imbrandon> but i seldom reload, mostly only when i change major hardware
<imbrandon> atleaste the build boxes
<imbrandon> my lappy i reload once a week it seems lol
<kgoetz> lol
<imbrandon> ahh patchutils
<imbrandon> there we go
<imbrandon> ugh crimsun still arround ?
<kgoetz> watching the PID column in top go up. 1 build of firefox sparks a gazillion processes. its obscene
<imbrandon> kgoetz, hehe something to give my 4 cores a workout :)
<kgoetz> :o
<imbrandon> hum it seems "filterdiff -x '*CVS*' temp.diff > newtemp.diff"
<imbrandon> only sorta doies what i want
<imbrandon> does
<kgoetz> unfortunately, its not even thrashin this computer. *shrugs* as to why
<imbrandon> that filters all the CVS chunks out except the "diff -ruN *" lines for them
<imbrandon> :(
<imbrandon> i guess i need to read the man a bit more
<kgoetz> ruN... thats what i was after before. 
* kgoetz almost got it
<imbrandon> hum
<imbrandon> ugh
<joejaxx> what is wrong imbrandon ? :(
<imbrandon> joejaxx, CVS cruft
<imbrandon> brandon@hood:~/devel/mozilla$ filterdiff -x '*/CVS/*' temp.diff |grep -v '^diff.*CVS' |wc -c
<imbrandon> 2264561
<imbrandon> :)
<joejaxx> imbrandon: LOL
<imbrandon> anyhow got it fixed up now
<joejaxx> that is good
<imbrandon> crimsun, flashplugin from backports works fine, thanks
<crimsun> np.
<mohammad> siretart: Hello
<crimsun> mohammad: it's quite early in the morning for him.
<imbrandon> night all
<crimsun> 'night
<mohammad> crimsun: Hello, I have uploaded to http://revu.tauware.de/index.py but I cannot login
<mohammad> crimsun: I am newbie to revu. Do you know what should I do to get my password?
<crimsun> mohammad: have you followed the directions in the topic?
<imbrandon> http://revu.tauware.de/lostpw.py?email=your@email.tld
<mohammad> crimsun: Yes. right now my package is listed there.
<crimsun> mohammad: have you tried recovering your passwd as imbrandon suggests?
<mohammad> crimsun: Yes. with mderakhs@math... I singed the package. But in changelog my email is derakhshani+zekr@gmail
<mohammad> crimsun: Using mderakhs@math I get a message whose its decryption is "None"
<mohammad> crimsun: Using derakhshani+zekr@gmail I do not get any encrypted password at all
<mohammad> crimsun: Do you have any suggestion?
<crimsun> mohammad: use the matching e-mail
<mohammad> crimsun: So you mean I should compile my package again?
<imbrandon> change the mail in the changelog and debuild -S -sa , then reupload , yes
<mohammad> Ok, thank you 
<crimsun> yay, my Hobbsee-summoning wand works
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> crimsun: hehe!  heya
<Hobbsee> woulda been on here earlier, except my POS internet connection....
* Hobbsee kicks telstra
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon 
<crimsun> heya :)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: what was i being summoned for?
<Hobbsee> ah :)
<crimsun> (I think imbrandon needed something)
<imbrandon> yea i had your login ready for build.imbrandon.com
<imbrandon> got a sec Hobbsee ?
<elkbuntu> try her now, imbrandon
<imbrandon> 01:15 < imbrandon> yea i had your login ready for build.imbrandon.com                                                                                                    Lathiat
<imbrandon> 01:15 < imbrandon> got a sec Hobbsee ?         
<imbrandon> gah
<imbrandon> sorry Lathiat 
* elkbuntu poke Hobbsee
<Hobbsee_> argh.
* Hobbsee_ STOMPS ON HER INTERNET CONNECTION!
<Hobbsee_> imbrandon: woot :)
* Hobbsee poke elkbuntu back
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, i have a sec, if my connection holds
* elkbuntu steals the long pointy stick before injurious behaviour begins
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> you got the imitation one that the redneck made, elky....
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, ssh -p5022 hobbsee@build.imbrandon.com
* Hobbsee still has the proper one safely hidden for use
<crimsun> poor redneck^Wbrandon.
<imbrandon> hahaha
<Hobbsee> haha
<elkbuntu> rofl
<Hobbsee> ooh, passphrase for ssh keys now :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: got it :)
<imbrandon> yea ssh keys == good
<Hobbsee> indeed
<imbrandon> ok i need to finish up the pbuilders
<imbrandon> but thats the login info
<imbrandon> its a x86_64 dual core 3ghz intel pentium d , 1 gig ram
<imbrandon> JUST for building
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nice :)
<imbrandon> 50GB space on /storage iirc
<imbrandon> so should be plenty
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<Hobbsee> yeah
<imbrandon> i'm in the middle of setting up pbuilders for dapper/edgy/feisty/sid both amd64 and i386 for all
<imbrandon> so should be able to build justa bout anything
<Hobbsee> :)
<imbrandon> btw do you still have a tar with the base dirs we were using minus the base.tar.gz ?
<imbrandon> i looked everywhere , i dident seem to back it up so i'm having to make it all over
<imbrandon> i have all the pbuilder-* scripts 
<imbrandon> just not the /var/cache/pbuilder/* struc
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i dont think so.
<imbrandon> hum ok
<Hobbsee> hang on, how does that work?
<imbrandon> does what work ?
<Hobbsee> a tar with base dirs, without the .tar.gz?
<Hobbsee> isnt the .tar.gz the tar with base dirs?
<imbrandon> err not the base.tar.gz its self
<imbrandon> the one with the apt.conf and aptcache and results and pbuilderrc
<imbrandon> e.g. /var/cache/pbuilder/feisty/* on my old build box
<imbrandon> but no base.tar.gz
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> oh, do i still have that....
<imbrandon> we had a tarbal of that somewhere i thought on buntudot iirc, but maybe not
<Hobbsee> you kinda need the base.tar.gz for that anyway
<Hobbsee> yeah, i had my config files and all that on there originally
<imbrandon> yea but i can pbuilder create and make a new base
<Hobbsee> yeah
<imbrandon> the other stuff is the pita to config
<Hobbsee> nah, havent for a long tiem
<Hobbsee> indeed
* Hobbsee looks for a small box, that she can lock up
<imbrandon> hum ok, so its no longer ?
<Hobbsee> nah, i dont think so
* Hobbsee looks arouns
<Hobbsee> s/s/d
<imbrandon> also i have my fast mirror publicly avail too now ( only for {edgy,feisty} and {x86,amd64,source} )
<imbrandon> but with -backports -security etc etc etc
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i can copy it onto buntudot, or just pastebin my pbuilderrc
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<imbrandon> deb{,-src} http://mirror.imbrandon.com/ubuntu edgy{,-backports,-security,-updates} main restricted universe multiverse
<imbrandon> ^^ if anyone wants to use it
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<ajmitch> imbrandon: how often is it updated?
<imbrandon> hourly
<imbrandon> its on a hourly cron for both edgy and feisty
<ajmitch> useful
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: uploading
<imbrandon> i might add dapper to it sometime
<Hobbsee> bah, what's the point?
<imbrandon> and sid / etch maybe
<imbrandon> just because 
<imbrandon> :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: uploaded to /home/sarah on your build machine
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> cool
<Hobbsee> :)
* imbrandon looks
<imbrandon> err /home/hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<imbrandon> :)
<ajmitch> great, almost all packed
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: yay! 
<ajmitch> then I can leave for 10 days!
<ajmitch> and there was much rejoicing in #ubuntu-motu
<elkbuntu> ajmitch, no, that happens once you're gone
<ajmitch> I didn't think you'd be able to hold it back that long
<elkbuntu> ajmitch, well... considering people here probably wont notice until you're gone...
<gnomefreak> i take it most of the devs are on holiday?
<elkbuntu> i believe so
<elkbuntu> some we may not see until the new year
<gnomefreak> i figured as much :(
<elkbuntu> i wasnt really around for this period last year.. i was still a total newb back then :
* StevenK twitches, trying not to say anything.
<StevenK> elkbuntu: You may well get a mail from my wife and me tonight.
<kgoetz> elkbuntu: it went quiet, just like now
<elkbuntu> haha... the year has only wiped away the 'total' part, i know
<elkbuntu> StevenK, hmm?
<elkbuntu> kgoetz, tbh, i cant say im surprised
<StevenK> elkbuntu: Your blog, you dork. :-P
<elkbuntu> aaaah
<elkbuntu> schweet!
<elkbuntu> there was two in the inbox this morning, thanks to the post last night
<StevenK> Nice!
<StevenK> Who from?
<elkbuntu> StevenK, PM
* ajmitch would do a recording, but people are sleeping here :)
<StevenK> ajmitch: Then you can get them to join in!
<kgoetz> can i ask an on topic question?
<StevenK> kgoetz: No.
<kgoetz> :(
<elkbuntu> ajmitch, wake them up tomorrow morning :
<StevenK> On topic questions are off topic
* StevenK giggles.
* kgoetz goes and cries in a corner
<elkbuntu> they keep meaning to rename the channel to #ubuntu-devel-offtopic
<elkbuntu> just nobody's got round to it :
<elkbuntu> what did you want to ask, kgoetz?
<kgoetz> how can i generate a .dsc from a changed source directory?
<ajmitch> debuild -S 
<StevenK> Or dpkg-source -b
<ajmitch> maybe with -sa if you need to upload the orig.tar.gz
<kgoetz> in the dir with the /debian/ directory, or the one above?
<ajmitch> or mash the keyboard & see what happens
<StevenK> kgoetz: For ajmitch's answer, in the one above, and for mine, the one above that.
<kgoetz> ajmitch: 's thing builds doesnt it?
<kgoetz> or do i have to build to get the new dsc?
* kgoetz is just digging for the packaging guide, so feel free to tell me to look at it
<ajmitch> we can tell you to RTFM? excellent :)
<ajmitch> -S doesn't build a binary package
<ajmitch> it just runs the clean target, puts together a source package
<kgoetz> i ask asuming i need to build a dsc to debdiff
<ajmitch> yep
* kgoetz starts to re-read packaging guide, long after forgetting what is in it
<ajmitch> you'll be tested on it later
<kgoetz> lucky your going away... it'll give me a chance to write down the answers :)
<ajmitch> laserjock will welcome contributors to the guide :)
* kgoetz gave feedback last time he read it... if laserjock isnt lucky, he'll get more ;)
<kgoetz> does the debuild -S overwrite the dsc thats already in teh directory?
* kgoetz marvels that firefox can take 113 cpu minutes to build. 
<StevenK> kgoetz: https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/288796
<kgoetz> :o
<kgoetz> only 5 hours?
<StevenK> Heh
<StevenK> The powerpc build is 7 and a half hours
<tsmithe> urgh that's longer than when i had gentoo
<kgoetz> 5 hours for one arch? :S
<StevenK> Ooooh.
<tsmithe> yeah - that can't be right
<StevenK> The sparc build is 11 hours
* kgoetz marvels that people can stay sane doing that
<ajmitch> night all
<ajmitch> might see you tomorrow, if not, have a good week :)
<StevenK> ajmitch: Night! Enjoy your holiday away from us psychos.
<kgoetz> later :)
<elkbuntu> cya ajmitch
<kgoetz> how sane an option is croscompiling?
<StevenK> Not very.
<kgoetz> oh well.
<StevenK> Doing it may well show up a myriad of compiler bugs that *will* send you insane debugging.
<kgoetz> i dont think i'm going to do that then... i have enough trouble getting stuff building
<kgoetz> and i'm not really making changes
* tsmithe hates debugging
* kgoetz hates trying to 'unbreak' the firefox package in dapper
* kgoetz debates emailing the debian person who made it so
<StevenK> He may well see the U-word and go for the throat.
<kgoetz> true...
* kgoetz might nto meantion the u word
<kgoetz> if you run pbuilder update will it update all your base.gz's or just one?
<StevenK> pbuilder update will only update base.tgz
* StevenK has a wrapper script
<kgoetz> so only the default
* kgoetz wondesr why hes getting ssl errors from h.u.c
<kgoetz> are all changes are done diff.gz? debian and ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> They can't be done anywhere else, so yes.
<kgoetz> ty
<Fujitsu> np
<tsmithe> hmm ... so how do i package a library?
<Hobbsee> tsmithe: seen the debian library packaging guide?
<tsmithe> nope
* tsmithe looks it up
<Hobbsee> :)
<tsmithe> danke
<Hobbsee> :0
<Hobbsee> * :)
<kgoetz> can i turn the .diff.gz into a bunch of different diffs, or does it have to be monolithic?
<fdoving> has to be one.
<kgoetz> aw.
<fdoving> however the contents of the .diff might be other diffs.
<kgoetz> would i be able to just cut out difs from the main one?
<fdoving> well, that's doable.
<kgoetz> heh. yes. 'just' cut out ;)
<fdoving> in a perferct world the .diff.gz will be the complete debian/ dir.
<fdoving> it should be possible to 'fake' you've got the upstream source, and just extract the files from the diff,somehow.
<fdoving> I haven't tried that though.
<geser> if the diff.gz contains only files in debian/ the right value for -p should do the trick
<fdoving> yeah, patch -p1 will do that for you.
<fdoving> you can also skip the pices for files which is not inside debian/
<tsmithe> hi i have two packages on revu which are for ubuntustudio, and _MMA_ (you there) would like revu'ing as soon as possible. is there anyone free to do this?
<tsmithe> alsa-tools needs revu'age, please: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3892
<tsmithe> alsa-firmware, the other, is just being fixed
<tsmithe> where's bddebian when you need him
<bddebian> Heya gang
<fernando> bddebian: hey
<bddebian> Heya fernando
<Lutin___> heya Toadstool
<Toadstool> hey LUtin_ 
<Toadstool> hi everybody
<bddebian> Heya Toadstool
<Toadstool> hey bddebian 
<Toadstool> how is it going?
<bddebian> Fair to midland, thanks.  You?
<Toadstool> great!
<Toadstool> well, I'd be better if i weren't at work :p
<bddebian> Heh, I hear that
<gpocentek> hello Toadstool, hello bddebian 
<Toadstool> hey gpocentek !
<Toadstool> long time no see :)
<Toadstool> how are you?
<bddebian> Heya gpocentek
<gpocentek> Toadstool: fine :)
<gpocentek> Toadstool: you seem to have become a very busy man ;)
<Toadstool> yeah :/
<Toadstool> too much work during the day and so many things to do after :)
<gpocentek> hehe
<tsmithe> ah bddebian; i need to ask you about your revu on alsa-firmware - http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3895
<tsmithe> i have taken care of the first point, but don't understand the second two
<bddebian> tsmithe: I don't know much about the staticly linked error unfortunately :-(
<bddebian> The license.txt you can just remove from debian/docs or wherever you are installing it from
<tsmithe> i didn't know i was installing it ...
<tsmithe> and where are you getting the statically linked error?
<bddebian> Running linda on the .deb
<tsmithe> ok
<tsmithe> but does it matter?
<bddebian> tsmithe: Of course
<tsmithe> why?
<bddebian> Because it's an error
<tsmithe> but what does it mean?!
<shawarma> well... Since it's firmware, I wouldn't worry about it.
<tsmithe> there's nothing i can do about it
<shawarma> At least, that's what the path suggests it it?
<tsmithe> yes
<bddebian> ??
<tsmithe> what?
<shawarma> bddebian: The path for the file is /lib/firmware/lalalalala
<shawarma> bddebian: ...so I'm guessing it's firmware. 
<tsmithe> it is firmware 
<tsmithe> it's the alsa-firmware package!
<tsmithe> (but patched to move all the files to /lib/firmware where they belong)
<shawarma> bddebian: And apparantly it adheres to the ELF standard, and hence linda tries to see if it's statically linked, which it is.
<shawarma> bddebian: No biggie, IMO.
<tsmithe> yes
<tsmithe> shawarma, can you advocate it? :)
<bddebian> shawarma: So advocate it :)
<tsmithe> bddebian, ?
<shawarma> Heh... I haven't looked the entire package over.
<tsmithe> ok
<tsmithe> well, please do
<shawarma> Uh, gotta run and find my power supply for my laptop before it runs out.
<bddebian> Where can we get Herd 1 isos?
<tsmithe> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<tsmithe> or no?
<tsmithe> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/herd-1/
<tsmithe> ^ for your convenience
<bddebian> That'll do, thanks tsmithe
<tsmithe> :)
<zul> lol http://www.attrition.org/postal/z/033/0871.html
<bddebian> WTF? :)
<fernando> zul: crazy people
<tsmithe> that is hilarious
<nixternal> whats even funnier is we was a congressional aide :)
<nixternal> and got fired over the whole ordeal
<bddebian> Only because he was dumb enough to get caught?  If he would have been better, he would have made a perfect congressman! ;-P
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> very true
<imbrandon> hrm who is joey stanford ?
<imbrandon> on irc
* ajmitch shrugs
<ajmitch> I don't recall seeing him on irc much
<imbrandon> hrm ok
<imbrandon> i hate it when people file erroronious bugs and then blog about how it sucks
<ajmitch> you plan to flame him by email or public shaming on planet instead?
<imbrandon> both :)
<imbrandon> email already sent ( alot nastier than i will put on plant ) but i will on planet also
<imbrandon> brb smoke break
<bddebian> Great idea
<ajmitch> unprofessional
<ajmitch> he wasn't nasty in his planet post, so public flaming & shaming on planet won't be good
<imbrandon> no i'm just leaving him a comment telling him 
<imbrandon> what the problems were / are
<zorglu_> flaming shaming is not very coc either :)
* ajmitch wonders how the CoC made it to be a noun like that
<tsmithe> :P
<imbrandon> basicly it boils down to libmtp only made it into main in feisty and amarok wasent compiled with it in edgy] 
<ajmitch> yeah, I saw the comment on the kde bug
<imbrandon> ;)
* ajmitch is glad the samsung unit he got for christmas just appears as a usb mass storage device
<ajmitch> & I can just dump .ogg files onto it & it happily plays them
<imbrandon> ;)
<Adri2000> Seveas: do you think that the CC can happen next week or no hope?
<Seveas> Adri2000, no response yet from 3 out of 4 cc members :(
<Adri2000> :(
<superm1> crimsun, ping
<crimsun> superm1: pong
<bddebian> OK damnit, why can't I get this Compaq Proliant to boot Feisty's kernel?  I could do it in Edgy with noapic nolapic acpi=off pci=noacpi
<superm1> hi crimsun.  i wanted to follow up a bit about ivtv-firmware.  archive admins haven't acked it, so I was wondering if I should follow up, or if its better to just wait?
<crimsun> superm1: it's the holidays; nothing's being processed. I'd wait until infinity returns from vacation (7 Jan?) before poking.
<superm1> ah thats what i was assuming
<superm1> wasn't sure though
<siretart> hey folks
<bddebian> Heya siretart
<siretart> huhu bddebian 
<tsmithe> should pbuilder be always able to build with fakeroot? is there a way to make it build with root privileges?
<tsmithe> cos i get this: "ldconfig: Can't create temporary cache file /etc/ld.so.cache~: Permission denied"
<tsmithe> with my library package
<tsmithe> any way to stop it?
<siretart> tsmithe: does ldconfig run as root?
<tsmithe> well, it's in the pbuilder, but outside it does
<geser> tsmithe: from which target are you running ldconfig?
<superm1> ping keescook 
<geser> target in debian/rules
<crimsun> Hobbsee: is there a signup for the new u-u-s list?
<tsmithe> build
<Hobbsee> superm1: likely on holidays
<Hobbsee> crimsun: as in, for the mailing list?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: correct
<superm1> Hobbsee, ah wasn't sure.  saw him sitting just in -motu
<superm1> without being away
<geser> tsmithe: "The build target must not do anything that might require root privilege." from http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-source.html
<Hobbsee> or kubuntu.uusATairpost.net?
<tsmithe> geser, ok
<tsmithe> thanks
* tsmithe fixes
<Hobbsee> crimsun: that's another of my addresses - points to the same place.
<Hobbsee> well, kubuntu.sponsors
<crimsun> Hobbsee: hmm, ok. perhaps we should address that now (no pun intended).
<crimsun> siretart: would it be possible to create a ubuntu-universe-sponsors list on tauware?
<tsmithe> geser, sorry - it's install
<tsmithe> can install do it?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: iv'e emailed the canonical admin person address thing that i got given, but no reply as yet - holidays
<crimsun> Hobbsee: ah, ok.
<tsmithe> it doesn't say it can't
<geser> tsmithe: it should be possible from the install target
<tsmithe> sooo... why does pbuilder die?
<geser> why are you running ldconfig during build?
<geser> or install?
<tsmithe> install
<tsmithe> to set up the library
<tsmithe> i thought it was necessary
<geser> yes, but this change can't be "packaged"
<tsmithe> oh of course
<tsmithe> yes
<geser> grep ldconfig /var/lib/dpkg/info/*
<tsmithe> i'll run it in postinst
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Sp4rKy> siretart: around ?
<siretart> jepp 
<Sp4rKy> siretart: i get a strange error with revu
<Sp4rKy> interdiff: fork failed: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Sp4rKy> interdiff doesn't seems to work
<Sp4rKy> and i don't know why
<siretart> uh?
<siretart> do you have ressource quotas in /etc/security/limits.conf?
<StevenK> Is tiber running out of processes?
<Sp4rKy> it's not on tiber, but on my revu ^^
<StevenK> Ah
<StevenK> Is the machine running out of processes? :-)
<Sp4rKy> siretart: and i've nothing on limits.conf
<Sp4rKy> StevenK: nop
<siretart> well, if fork fails, it looks like that.. 
<Sp4rKy> strange
<bddebian> Stupid ass Compaq server
<Sp4rKy> :p
<tsmithe> why do i get this: dh_install: libresample-dev missing files (usr/include/*), aborting
<tsmithe> if i get this: cp -f resample.h /tmp/buildd/libresample-0.1.3/debian/tmp/usr/include
<superm1> crimsun, would you be able to look over a new upstream version i have packaged for mythtv since imbrandon hasn't been around?
<crimsun> superm1: in ~20 mins, yes; please ping me then.
<superm1> okay will do
<tsmithe> hmm alsa-* still needs revu'age...
<crimsun> alsa* is very low on my list atm. I have several hundred bugs to triage & coordinate w/ upstream.
<crimsun> you, too, can lose your mind if you wish to join in!
<crimsun> I welcome volunteers!
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> they'll run away!
<crimsun> rather, they stay away, but correct nonetheless
<tsmithe> yeah - sounds like a pain
<Em3rald> Heya Hobbsee, hows that love-wiki going?  hehe ;)
* tsmithe runs away
<Em3rald> Anyhow, I was instructed to come here and seek a little help with a small compiling error that I cannot muddle through.
<Em3rald> checking for PYGTK... no    and then I get     configure: error: You need pygtk >=2.4 and the appropriate development headers to proceed
<crimsun> tsmithe: I'd rather not be doing this by myself, since in about 9 months my involvement will be curtailed drastically.
<Em3rald> Now, if I use synaptic to try to install python-gnome2-desktop-dev:
<Em3rald>  Depends: python-gtk2-dev but it is not going to be installed
<tsmithe> crimsun, oh dear: why is that?
<crimsun> tsmithe: I'm headed to west Africa
<tsmithe> how come?
<tsmithe> work?
<crimsun> Peace Corps
<tsmithe> hmm. sounds fun?
<Hobbsee> Em3rald: haha.  you're writing it
<Hobbsee> Em3rald: then install python-gtk2-dev too
<Em3rald> Hobbsee:  I was afraiid you'd say that.  Oh, and I tried python-gtk2-dev, but I get further similar errors with "not going to be installed"
<Em3rald> it is rather confusing to me.
<tsmithe> she's gone
<Em3rald> cack
<Em3rald> I just noticed.
<geser> Em3rald: you need to go down to the real problem
<StevenK> Em3rald: You just need to follow it down the chain. python-gnome2-desktop-dev won't be installed because python-gtk2-dev can't be installed, so you try and install why python-gtk2-dev can't be installed.
<geser> python-gtk2-dev should be installable without problems
<Em3rald> Okay, I figured as much, but I am not entirely sure what the root of the problem is.  
<StevenK> Em3rald: The root of the problem will be evident when apt/dpkg stops saying "will not be installed" and gives a real reason.
<tsmithe> could someone possibly help me figure this out: why do i get this: dh_install: libresample-dev missing files (usr/include/*), aborting
<tsmithe> if i get this: cp -f resample.h /tmp/buildd/libresample-0.1.3/debian/tmp/usr/include
<Em3rald> hehe, okay, so just keep trying to install things one at a time down the chain then, eh?  Alright.  I'll keep you posted with anything interesting.  Thanks fer da help :D
<crimsun> StevenK: I vaguely remember (via scrollback) that you ran into serpentine's "not enough space in tmp dir" issue; did you find a workaround?
<Em3rald> Okay folks, so I went back a whole bunch through the chain and came to this, and I dont know how to go further:  libfreetype6-dev:   Depends: libfreetype6 (=2.1.10-1ubuntu2.2) but 2.2.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<crimsun> mismatched/missing distribution components?
<Em3rald> It looks like I am downgrading something somehow.  Hmm ........... now I am thinking perhaps you might be right crimsun.  Hrrm.  
<crimsun> apt-cache policy libfreetype6
* Em3rald scratches his head ... did he or did he not upgrade to edgy ....
<crimsun> no, you didn't.
<Em3rald> hmm
<crimsun> edgy has the same version that feisty has, which is 2.2.1-5
<crimsun> you have a third-party repository that is screwing you
<Em3rald> Oooh, that could be indeed.
<Em3rald> Perhaps it's Seveas' repo.
<Seveas> ?
<crimsun> the apt-cache policy command will reveal more.
<Em3rald> hehe, I just thought I would blame it on you since you are here.
<Em3rald> crimsun:  alright, what in particular am I looking for in this output?
<Seveas> Em3rald, I don't have packages that are in ubuntu proper as well
<crimsun> Em3rald: pastebin it
<Em3rald> crimsun, alright.
<Em3rald> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/846729
<crimsun> right, you have some random libfreetype6 package. Forcibly remove it, then apt-get -f install
<Em3rald> forcibly remove as in apt-get remove, correct?
<Em3rald> Yoy, I am thinking not.  LOL, it removes all kinds of other stuff that I highly doubt should be removed.
<crimsun> dpkg -P --force-Ddepends libfreetype6
<crimsun> without the random capitalised 'D'
<Em3rald> ah yes :D
<superm1> crimsun, now good?
<Em3rald> a scary thing is happening .... after the dpkg (which was fine), I did the install -f, but it's removing like everything ... {shudder}
<crimsun> superm1: no
<superm1> ook
<crimsun> busy w/ alsa support issues.
<superm1> not a problem.  i'll stick around for a hour or so more, if you get a moment go ahead and ping me, elsewise i'll catch up with ya later today
<superm1> or tomorrow
<tsmithe> argh! stupid dh_install!!!
<Em3rald> tsmithe:  is that to me?  and here's the pastebin of the proposed changes to my system:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/846732
<tsmithe> no - it's to dh_install!!! it's being silly with my package's files
<Em3rald> ah
<tsmithe> Em3rald, hmm your system looks quite b0rked
<Em3rald> tsmithe:  which is strange becuase i haven't encountered any problems at all until this little compile problem occurred.
<tsmithe> :(
<Em3rald> But I do in fact have quite a wacky array of wild and crazy repos and such, so it's not really a surprise.
<Em3rald> I was || this close to doing a complete reinstall with my edgy CD, perhaps this is just my excuse to do that.
<Em3rald> well, after a bit of muddling, I am apt-get installing ubuntu-desktop with the hopes that it can return some of my borked stuff to normal.
<Em3rald> hehe, but before I even *think* of shutting down my system and/or rebooting for any reason, I am going to back all my critical stuff up to a separate HD, and burn a fresh copy of the Edgy installer CD.  Just in case. ROFL
<crimsun> superm1: ping, url for source packages?
<superm1> pong.... sure one sec let me grab it
<superm1> crimsun, for mythtv - the bzr branch @ http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythtv/ubuntu and the new tarball is at http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/m/mythtv/mythtv_0.20-svn20061209.orig.tar.gz
<superm1> crimsun, and after mythtv, mythplugins bzr branch @ http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythplugins/ubuntu and the new tarball is at http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/m/mythplugins/mythplugins_0.20-svn20061209.orig.tar.gz
<crimsun> superm1: are these in response to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2006-December/001100.html ?
<superm1> no they weren't in response to that.  
<superm1> i hadnt even seen that
<superm1> i've had these ready and i've been updating them for some time, but imbrandon hasnt had time to ack them
<superm1> and look them over
<superm1> christian of debian multimedia has regularly been releasing updates, and i've been talking to him with some of the changes that i've been putting in too
<crimsun> superm1: I'll look at the branch in a few moments; how does "our" branch compare with upstream's fixes branch in svn?
<superm1> well it lags by about 3 weeks right now.  the debian packaging is all that is in our bzr branch.  all the 0.20 & svn-fixes is sitting in christian's tarball
<crimsun> ok, as long as we have upstream's fixes branch integrated
<superm1> yes
<crimsun> enqueued, I'll check when I get to a coffee shop.
<superm1> i considered jumping ahead of christian to keep up with upstream fixes branch, but i think its better to just let him grab the new fixes and follow that
<superm1> okay
<superm1> crimsun, i'm gonna run over to the airport to pick someone up.  if i can't manage to get online with jdong's barnacle, then email me with any comments that you have, superm1@ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-motu 2006-12-29
<Adri2000> I'm going to request a sync to have a new upstream version of a package, no ubuntu change. do I need an ack from a MOTU?
<geser> let me check my old bugs
<geser> Adri2000: yes, you need an ACK (if nothing has changed)
<Adri2000> geser: ok, then I will need you soon :
<shawarma> Hmm.... question: I was just looking at how DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS are (not) handled and I stumbled upon Makefile in the New Maintainer's guide (from Debian) (Section 4.4 in http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-dreq.en.html). Can we all agree that the CFLAGS will be totally ignored during the build using that Makefile?
<Toadstool> re
<shawarma> CFLAGS are set as a variable in the Makefile, but in the build target, $(MAKE) is called with no CFLAGS=$(CFLAGS) or anything, so it's effectively discarded, right?
<Toadstool> nope
<shawarma> Toadstool: How come?
<Toadstool> oh... wait
* Toadstool can't read
<shawarma> I know that CFLAGS are respected by the built in %.o: %.c targets, but here we're calling an external make.
<Minsc37> Hi everyone
<shawarma> Minsc37: hello
<Minsc37> I've a piece of software that I've developed, and I'm wondering whether it could be added to the Ubuntu repositories.
<Toadstool> shawarma: yeah, well, looks like you're right
<shawarma> If it's not evil, bring it on. :-)
<crimsun> yes, they're discarded.
<Minsc37> Who would I talk to about whether it's acceptable?
<shawarma> Minsc37: Us. :-)
<Minsc37> Excellent :-)
<crimsun> Minsc37: see the topic regarding revu.
<Minsc37> Last I checked, there was a package of an irc client written in Ruby
<Minsc37> I discovered that package when I was just about finished coding my own irc client in Ruby. With my personal bias, I think mine is better :)
<shawarma> crimsun: I thought so. This seems to be a common mistake. Even our GTK packages discards it even though D_B_O are parsed in debian/rules..
<Minsc37> It's mostly just a backend though, in that the user interface is plain text. I'm thinking of doing something with ncurses, but I'd want to know if it could get in before I start spending time on this project again
<crimsun> Minsc37: if you're active in developing it (fixing bugs, etc.), certainly.
<shawarma> crimsun: ...which sucks a** since it it takes forever to rebuild the thing.
<Minsc37> Well, it was finished a few months ago, but I only started thinking about this recently. I'd have to get back into it
<Minsc37> So, to see if I understand you, if I'm actively developing it, it will get in, even if, heaven forbid, it were worse than the current ruby irc client package?
<crimsun> "will" is quite strong.
<Minsc37> Heh
<crimsun> if you have an active development presence and work with the Debian packaging, it's much more likely to enter the Ubuntu repositories.
<crimsun> you can either attempt to get it into Debian (recommended), or you can attempt to get it into Ubuntu directly.
<Minsc37> The program is very cross-platform, so either would be feasible, I suppose
<shawarma> Minsc37: You'd have to jump through hoops to make it only work on one of either Debian or Ubuntu. :-)
<Minsc37> Heheh
<shawarma> the thing just is that stuff gets automatically imported from Debian, so if you get it into Debian, we don't have to do a thing. :-)
<Minsc37> Awesome! So then, could you point me in the right direction for getting stuff into Debian?
<shawarma> Minsc37: mentors.debian.org
<Adri2000> mentors.debian.net :)
<shawarma> Oh, right.
<Minsc37> There we go. :-)
<Minsc37> Thanks!
<Toadstool> hmm, etch is frozen, isn't it?
<Adri2000> it is
<Toadstool> hmm, I think you can still try to get your package uploaded to Debian, it will just stay stucked in NEW for a little longer than usual (which can be pretty long anyway :p)
<crimsun> at this point, it may be easier to just get it into Ubuntu 
<Toadstool> sure
<shawarma> crimsun: Isn't it always? :-)
<kgoetz> heh
<crimsun> depends on the DD you poke
<kgoetz> 'just' get stuck in NEW... i like the wording ;P
<shawarma> crimsun: I suppose. Can DD's just upload new packages at will?
<crimsun> essentially.
* shawarma assumes MOTU's still need approval from another MOTU before uploading new packages.
<shawarma> crimsun: Well, essentially any MOTU can also upload a new package, but we have rules for that sort of thing. Are there no such rules in Debian?
<crimsun> originally, new universe source packages needed 2 ubuntu-dev approvals, but it has been ... fluid lately
<shawarma> I see.
<shawarma> I didn't know that.
<Toadstool> crimsun: hmm? fluid? :)
<Adri2000> MOTU needed at bug #77379
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77379 in wesnoth "Please sync wesnoth (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77379
<crimsun> one of items for discussion by the MC will be dropping that requirement to just one approval
<crimsun> Toadstool: apparently some have been uploaded without two approvals
* Adri2000 has already seen a package only in Ubuntu with -1 instead of -0ubuntu1
<shawarma> crimsun: Sounds sane enough. An "outsider" can get a package in with two approvals so why shouldn't the same hold for MOTU's? (I'm assuming the uploader approves his own upload :-) )
<crimsun> Adri2000: upstart is one, but it's exceptional.
<Adri2000> graphviz-cairo (2.8-1) edgy; urgency=low
<Adri2000>   * Initial packaging
<Adri2000> -- mdz
<crimsun> yeah, we won't hold that against one of the head canonical honchos.
<Adri2000> :)
<shawarma> Perhaps he expects to upload it to Debian as-is..
<shawarma> Nah, that wouldn't work with "edgy" in the distro..
<Minsc37> Yargh, I've got to disconnect. Thanks for the advice shawarma and crimsun :-)
<Minsc37> Hopefully I'll see you again
<kgoetz> where should i look for info on how configure and configure.in are different, or what their different purposes are?
<Toadstool> kgoetz: http://www-src.lip6.fr/homepages/Alexandre.Duret-Lutz/autotools.html <-- here
<kgoetz> Toadstool: thanks
<bddebian> Heya
<bddebian> +gang :)
<kgoetz> hi :)
<bddebian> Heya kgoetz
<crimsun> that's messed up. I saw "+gang" and immediately thought of where it would fit in a launchpad.net URL.
<kgoetz> bddebian: how are you?
<bddebian> crimsun: Heh
<kgoetz> lol crimsun 
<bddebian> kgoetz: OK, thx. You?
<kgoetz> bddebian: going good, but i'm about to send myself insane
<kgoetz> so its been nice knowing you ;)
<bddebian> Uhm, OK :)
<kgoetz> hehe
<crimsun> most of us are certifiable already
<bddebian> That's no joke :)
<crimsun> :)
<kgoetz> :)
* jdong just suffered through compiling ffmpeg, gpac, x264, and xvid on cygwin
<jdong> that was... not fun
<crimsun> now try fielding bug reports for them.
<bddebian> heh
<jdong> :)
<jdong> now, back to watching casino royale, courtesy of ffmpeg/cygwin :)
<crimsun> Amaranth: as a heads-up in case you don't track git, alsa 1.0.14rc1 has been merged into feisty's git, so you'll see it the next go-round (2.6.20-3.x)
<Amaranth> ooh
<Amaranth> no more windows on my laptop, yay (hopefully)
<joejaxx> is there a list of target architectures?
<joejaxx> somewhere?
* Lathiat grumbles
<Lathiat> i had a usb scanner from a couple years back that i hadnt used since
<Lathiat> worked on linux back then, got dropped while moving
<Lathiat> didnt work when i tried it ia ssumed it was bust so i got a new one similar model
<Lathiat> turns out the drivers broken :/
<kgoetz> :\
<Zic_> hello I can't resolve the problem of my package, somebody can take a look ? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3762 :) thanks
* kgoetz installs some packages he built, and winces
<Zic_> (not the problem of licence for the moment, just the failled pbuild ...)
<Zic_> failed*
<Lathiat> in fact looks like xsane might be the culprit
<Lathiat> gah
<Lathiat> looks like when you choose a device in both kooka and xsane it doesnt work and picks the first one
<Lathiat> the driver in fact works fine
<Lathiat> that is annoying :)
<Lathiat> oh well
<crimsun> superm1: I'll re-checkout mythtv/ubuntu in a bit.
<superm1> crimsun, cool okay
<superm1> very minor changes to both for the changelogs
<superm1> your builds went okay though earlier?
<crimsun> yes, but I wasn't going to upload them without discussing with you
<crimsun> I can't test them here anyhow
<giskard> morning
<superm1> ah of course
<enyc> giskard: evening
<crimsun> morning/evening
<superm1> i don't have a feisty testing system, just a VM that i've verified that they install and the frontend package works.  my testing method for them has been to rebuild for edgy and install on an edgy system after building for feisty
* enyc is waiting patiently for universe sponsors to reply to patch in bugreport https://launchpad.net/bugs/72602 ;-).. appppaerntly there wight be few procedural problems with this but i haven't had an ansver in the bug ;-(
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72602 in qpsmtpd "qpsmtpd should create /var/run/qpsmtpd in init.d (/var/run/ is tmpfs)" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<crimsun> enyc: it's no surprise that no one in u-u-s has replied
<crimsun> enyc: the contact email for u-u-s currently goes to just one person, Sarah
<crimsun> (it formerly spammed all of ubuntu-dev)
<enyc> crimsun: bah!
<kgoetz> lol
<enyc> crimsun: so how do we get this sorted? (mail list) ?
<crimsun> u-u-s bug email contact is being sorted in the new year, probably, as many of the canonical staff are on vacation
<crimsun> the debdiff itself looks sane; I'll apply it
<enyc> crimsun: somebody else said they thought that dpatch in there is not good for patching debian/ ... but the dpatch method was what sistpoty 'told' me to do for this
<crimsun> enyc: normally it's not the preferred way, since you're only touching debian/*
<enyc> crimsun: right well the problem is i dont have a devtools-user-manual with all these proceduces in it
<crimsun> enyc: that's fine; you'll learn as you go 
<enyc> crimsun: note that it would be good to aply the same dpatch to the edgy and dapper versions
<enyc> crimsun: appaerntly dis best to submit the fix for latest repository first
<crimsun> you should file SRU proposals for them.
<enyc> is there an ubuntu-wiki pacge about SRU? ;-)
<crimsun> yes.
<enyc> Or do I need to loarn this the same way ;-)
<crimsun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU
<crimsun>   qpsmtpd_0.32-4ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<crimsun> Successfully uploaded packages.
<crimsun> bug 72602
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72602 in qpsmtpd "qpsmtpd should create /var/run/qpsmtpd in init.d (/var/run/ is tmpfs)" [Low,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72602
<enyc> crimsun: yay!!!
<enyc> crimsun: hrrm now reading the "when" on SRU wiki....
<crimsun> hrm, 4:22a. should sleep.
<enyc> crimsun: this does not fit the "when" . this bug makes the package unusable basically... i.e. after any reboot it wont start!
<enyc> crimsun: thankyou thankyou ;-)
<enyc> crimsun: I think i can follow the SRU procedure now
* enyc hands crimsun a huge pile of z's and Z's ;-) sleep mell ;-)
<crimsun> not yet, have to process mythtv.
<enyc> crimsun: ok
<enyc> crimsun: looks like I should be creating simelar debdiff to  edgy and dapper source versions (could evern create for breezy bot not sure if worth doing) with SRU explanation and then subscribe the SRU team
<crimsun> essentially, yes. You need a separate bug report for each proposed SRU.
<enyc> crimsun: now you have somehow submitted the patch... should it now get rebuilt for feisty somewhere... and appear in packages.ubuntu.com etc. automatically ?
<enyc> crimsun: (for feisty)
<crimsun> yes, it will appear in feisty shortly
<crimsun> well, if the soyuz grue hasn't eaten my upload
<ciplogic> Hi everyone... I want to contribute to Ubuntu and I can spare 2 hours by day. I am mainly a C++ developper  but I have basic knowledge of C#/mono. Who I should contact, who needs me? :)
<crimsun> ...which it has.
* crimsun sighs and reuploads
<ciplogic> My email adress is ciprian dot mustiata at yahoo dot com 
<crimsun> ciplogic: see the topic for getting involved.
<ciplogic> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> hmph.
<crimsun> strange. I've never had an upload eaten -twice- in a row...
<enyc> crimsun: hrrm dont know what you mean
<crimsun> enyc: not your issue
<enyc> crimsun: sure
<enyc> crimsun: R.E. feis-ty qpsmtpd now you have somehow submitted the patch... should it now get rebuilt for feisty somewhere... and appear in packages.ubuntu.com etc. automatically ?  // how long?
<crimsun> enyc: it depends whether soyuz is actually processing uploads. I've uploaded three times; they've all apparently gone somewhere to /dev/null
<enyc> crimsun: bah
<crimsun> strange, since my gaim upload several hours ago was processed just fine.
<enyc> crimsun: im not having too much luck here lol
<crimsun> meh, I'll look at it in the morning.
<enyc> crimsun: ok solong as you remember ;-)
<crimsun> the bug is assigned to me; I'm sure I'll remember
<enyc> crimsun: ok thankyou ;-)
<enyc> crimsun: erm
<enyc> crimsun: ?am I to assume that the use of a dpatch does not matter for this  but I ll not use it in the same circumstance for similar fix (debian/) in future ?
<crimsun> enyc: correct.
<enyc> crimsun: thankyou for all your comments
<crimsun> np
<enyc> ;-)
<Sp4rKy> hi there
<superm1> crimsun, i was going to get to bed, but before i did - do you have any other comments/questions/concerns about the mythtv packages?
<StevenK> What's the new version (Just curious)
<superm1> StevenK, its 0.20-fixes checkout
* elkbuntu pokes StevenK's email account.. whereisithuh?
<superm1> 0.20-svn120906 i think
<superm1> er 0.20-svn20061209
<StevenK> Heh
<StevenK> elkbuntu: Real soon now. :-)
<elkbuntu> hehe
<superm1> StevenK, myth user?  or possibly looking to be a contributor? or just curious?
<palski> when the same package version is moved to feisty is it recompiled at all?
<superm1> palski, it is once the initial feisty buildchain is setup
<palski> ok, thanks
<crimsun> superm1: not really. I'm holding off uploading things until the soyuz issue is straightened out.
<superm1> crimsun, okay.  well my main concern was if the things that i was doing with the ubuntu-mythtv-frontend metapackage were kosher to be doing
<crimsun> superm1: I'll look closer this afternoon; I'm much too tired to trust reviewing.
<superm1> aye.  okay i'll catch up with you later then.  off to bed for me :)
<crimsun> same here.
<superm1> thanks for looking and the comments earlier, night.
<crimsun> np
<StevenK> Hrm. It seems I can't sing in time.
<StevenK> Or maybe, just plain can't sing.
<elkbuntu> hehe.. TheMuso isnt happy with his recording either
<StevenK> I'm less than happy with mine.
<Hobbsee> windows *sucks* for dvd playing. 
<Hobbsee> it appears that now you have to run a codec to play a dvd!
<tsmithe> Hobbsee, i know! it's terrible
<tsmithe> and it won't play xvid either without loads of searching
<tsmithe> and even then you often have to pay
<kgoetz> *waves to Hobbsee *
<Adri2000> MOTU needed at bug #77379
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77379 in wesnoth "Please sync wesnoth (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77379
<Adri2000> just to ack the sync please :)
<raphink> Hobbsee talks about windows ??!!
* raphink puts his glasses back
<Adri2000> thanks geser :)
<geser> Adri2000: np
<bddebian> Heya gang
<tsmithe> h bddebian
<tsmithe> hmm
<tsmithe> that should've been hi
<bddebian> Hello tsmithe
<soulrider> hi
<soulrider> the Filelight package in the repositories is old, and the one in the debian repositories is old
<soulrider> theres a new version that doesnt crash available
<soulrider> is it posible for someone to upload it tot he repos ?
<tsmithe> argh! liblame-dev is broken...
* tsmithe files another bug
<\sh> moins
<nixternal> oi \sh!
<\sh> nixternal: hey ... hope you had a nice time during xmas :)
<nixternal> i got some needed sleep for sure :)
<nixternal> how was your holiday?
<\sh> still very relaxing...much sleep...much love...and very good food :)
<nixternal> oh ya, the food was definitely plenitful
<luckyone> hello all, I wanted to ask about a 64-binary for Mozilla Sunbird
<luckyone> as an xfce user, Orage is 'neat' but I am looking for something a bit more flashy
* tsmithe is away: sleep
#ubuntu-motu 2006-12-30
* theCore breaks the silence
<tsmithe> @lart theCore 
<tsmithe> i bet they're turned off
<tsmithe> yup
<tsmithe> bye
<theCore> *sigh*...
<tsmithe> hey theCore if they were on, they don't protect you here
<crimsun> welp, there's my REVU run. 3 packages uploaded.
* enyc meeps ;-)
* enyc wonders who is about that enyc discussed qpsmtpd fixes with
<gpocentek> hello
<enyc> Somebody please tell me if i have bade any errrors in my MOTU-SRU requeost as I have not done this before. -- 
<enyc> https://launchpad.net/bugs/77485
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77485 in qpsmtpd "SRU request: edgy:qpsmtpd fix for bug #72602" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Hobbsee> enyc: should be edgy-proposed
<Hobbsee> and (0.32-3ubuntu0.1~proposed1) 
* enyc waves at ogra ;-) -- ?how is the long-standing idea of setting-up web-content-filtering in edubuntu coming-along?
<Hobbsee> enyc: other than that it looks right
<Hobbsee> enyc: likely on holidays
<enyc> Hobbsee: oh right... so how do I fix this now i have created all that patch/report ?
<Hobbsee> enyc: you can edit that patch directly - ie, that one line +qpsmtpd (0.32-3ubuntu1) edgy; urgency=low
<enyc> Hobbsee: right yes
<Hobbsee> as long as you dont change the line numbering or anythying, you can just change it
<enyc> Hobbsee: bah.. i didnt see this on the MOTU-SRU wiki page!
<Hobbsee> enyc: they only recently changed the versioning.  and the -proposed is there
<enyc> Hobbsee: ok well... how did you come to the "ubuntu0.1~proposed1" ?
<Hobbsee> from filing a sru request a while ago
<enyc> Hobbsee: bah!
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> i know :P
* enyc wonders how enyc supposed to work this out
<Hobbsee> magic.  and they tell you, i think
<Hobbsee> same as current standards versions, etc
<enyc> ??current standards versions??
<Hobbsee> (when you do new packages, it asks you for the standard version)
<Hobbsee> s/standard/standards/
<enyc> ?it?
<Hobbsee> dont worry
<Hobbsee> it's just another thing that's not well documented
<enyc> well you said that 'it' asks for the standard(s)-version...  but I dont know what "it" is
<Hobbsee> oh right.  debian/control in the source package (for new ones)
<enyc> hrrm well this isnt a new package!
<enyc> bah
<Hobbsee> i know :)
<Hobbsee> i saw i confused you, sorry ;)
<Hobbsee> * :(
<enyc> right well where is this new proposed versioning actuall documented... is there a standards page somewhere?
<Hobbsee> it's documented on other SRU requests.   i know that's not helpful
<Hobbsee> actually...
<Hobbsee> !sru
<ubotu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for main and restricted, while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU is for universe and multiverse.
<Hobbsee> it's documented on the main one, adn they decided to do it for universe too
<Hobbsee> OK, maybe it isnt
<Q-FUNK> howdy!
<enyc> Hobbsee: bah!!!
<Hobbsee> hey Q-FUNK 
<enyc> Hobbsee: well am i better to wait for the team to reply?
<Hobbsee> enyc: indeed.  then trust me. :P
<Hobbsee> no.
<Hobbsee> they'll tell you what i just did :P
<Q-FUNK> can anybody remember of any ./configure option to tell a package not to build its *.la files?
* Hobbsee cant
<MehdiHassanpour> hey all
<gpocentek> Q-FUNK: you can rm -f the .la files after the build ;)
<enyc> Hobbsee: [ok] 
<MehdiHassanpour> I need some help for developing an ubuntu repository cd
<Hobbsee> gpocentek: i was wondering if that was the case :P
<gpocentek> Hobbsee: it depends, sometimes the .la are needed, but e remove them for all the Xfce panel plugins for instance
<gpocentek> s/but e/but we
<Hobbsee> gpocentek: iirc they removed all of them in ubuntu?  maybe i'm imagining things
<enyc> Hobbsee: are you sure this looks correct: qpsmtpd (0.32-3ubuntu0.1~proposed1) edgy-proposed; urgency=low
<Hobbsee> enyc: pretty sure, yep
<gpocentek> Hobbsee: I don't think they are all removed
<Hobbsee> gpocentek: hmm, okay
<enyc> Hobbsee: well where can I see other recent motu-sru 's ?
<Hobbsee> gpocentek: it's something i heard on irc a long time ago.  may have been talk by a non-dev, not sure
<Hobbsee> enyc: check bugs motu-sru are subscribed for
<Hobbsee> s/for/to/
<MehdiHassanpour> sorry, I need packages from an Ubuntu repo CD to be copied and stored in /var/cache/apt/archives.... is this possible ?
<Hobbsee> MehdiHassanpour: as in, you're making a repo CD, or you've got one, and are trying to add it
<geser> the removal of .la files is an ongoing process but not finished yet (afaik)
<neutrinomass> sudo apt-get install pdftohtml fails with pdftohtml: Depends: poppler-utils (>= 0.4.5-1) . 0.5.4-0ubuntu4 is in the repos and dpkg --compare-versions agrees that 0.4.5-1 is le 0.5.4-0ubuntu4
<geser> you must remove them in the correct order else other packages don't build anymore
<enyc> Hobbsee: hrrm I can see howto search field.assignee but not sure about subscribed
<geser> enyc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/people/motu-sru/+subscribedbugs
<MehdiHassanpour> Hobbsee: I've created a DVD and now want to create a CD
<Hobbsee> thanks geser 
<MehdiHassanpour> Hobbsee: Is it possible to set apt to store packages from a repo cd on hdd ?
<Hobbsee> MehdiHassanpour: with apt-cdrom add....
<Hobbsee> dvd and cd should be almost the same
<MehdiHassanpour> Hobbsee: it just reads from cd and installs packages
<geser> neutrinomass: popplerutils Conflicts: xpdf-utils, pdftohtml
<Hobbsee> apt-cdrom add should do that fine
<Hobbsee> (on hte user's system)
<MehdiHassanpour> Hobbsee: apt-cdrom add , adds the repo cd to sources and installs packages well
<neutrinomass> geser: Ah, I see. It's there only for upgrade purposes (dummy package). Thanks
<MehdiHassanpour> it reads packages from cd and installs them
<MehdiHassanpour> but I need this packages downloaded or copied to archives folder
<Hobbsee> MehdiHassanpour: yes.  check man apt-cdrom
<Hobbsee> (assuming you've got your repositories set up correctly)
* Hobbsee is *sure* there is documentation on this
<enyc> Hobbsee: hrrm so you have reducted the ubuntu? number then added .1~propesed1  ...
<fdoving> MehdiHassanpour: you might want 'apt-zip'
<enyc> Hobbsee: another bug doesnt seem to have reduced the number... but maybe I am misreading something
<MehdiHassanpour> even with apt-get -d install package-name it does JUST read from CD and does NOT copy packagges on my archives folder
<Hobbsee> enyc: well, -2 goes to -2ubuntu1 when it gets merged.  so you need to use -2ubuntu0.1 so it doesnt conflict with the next version of ubuntu.  the ~proposed1 is in case there need to be multiple proposed updates, and so that it doesnt conflict with the -updates version
<MehdiHassanpour> fdoving: what does apt-zip do ?
<fdoving> MehdiHassanpour: maybe you can use the copy protocol for in sources.list too.
<fdoving> MehdiHassanpour: apt-cache show apt-zip
<MehdiHassanpour> My story is I wanna create a selective repo cd from a repo dvd
<MehdiHassanpour> so I wanted to install packages I needed from that DVD and them create a cd from new repo
<enyc> Hobbsee: hrrm... so the update versions 'increase' therefore
<Hobbsee> enyc: iirc, yes
<Hobbsee> enyc: 
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ dpkg --compare-versions 0.1~proposed1 lt 0.1 && echo true
<Hobbsee> true
<enyc> Hobbsee: coo.. so ~ has a special meaning ?
* Hobbsee wonders if that's based on strings
<Hobbsee> as in, which string is greater than another string
<Hobbsee> enyc: it's to do with the way string comparisons are done - with all programming
<enyc> Hobbsee: cooo ... what is 'all programming' ?
<Hobbsee> enyc: as in, all coding language, c++, python, etc
<neutrinomass> Hobbsee: bug 77490 ? (only if you are not too busy )
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77490 in openalpp-cvs "Unmet deps (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77490
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: consider it done
<neutrinomass> Hobbsee: cool, thanks :)
<enyc> Hobbsee: anyway I uploaded the new debdiff... bah... hope I get used to this sort of thing in future
<Hobbsee> enyc: you will :)
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: now really consider it done :)
<imbrandon> moins all
<neutrinomass> Hobbsee: I didn't doubt it for a second :p
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon 
<imbrandon> heya
<StevenK> siretart: I'm filing a sync request for vdk2, just so you know.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<cypherbios> bddebian: heya!
<bddebian> Hello cypherbios
<sistpoty> hi folks
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi bddebian
<gano> hi all
<siretart> StevenK: oh, perfect! :)
<rexbron> hello
<rexbron> lintan warns of a config.status file, but the file is in the original tar ball
<rexbron> should I remove it?
<siretart> rexbron: tell your upstream to not do that in the next release
<rexbron> siretart: should I still remove it?
<Q-FUNK> sloppy upstreams. *sigh*
<imbrandon> ajmitch, ping
<imbrandon> ajmitch, have you ever used thte vmx XEN stuff ?
* imbrandon is trying to create an unmodified domU
<siretart> rexbron: I don't think its worth the efford to repackage to tarball for that change only. if there are other changes as well to do, then remove it. otherwise, leave it
<rexbron> siretart: ok thanks
<bddebian> Heya gang
<crimsun> anyone reviewing gandalfn's compiz source package on revu? [http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3875 ] 
<crimsun> rexbron: does your murrine source package on revu intentionally not enable animations, etc.?
<rexbron> no, I will enable that
<rexbron> the original packager did not and I for got to check
<crimsun> well, it's your decision
<bddebian> crimsun: No I've been shying away from it becuase I didn't know all the issue (if there even are any)
<rexbron> crimsun: do you think it should be?
<crimsun> rexbron: my local packages had it enabled
<crimsun> rexbron: you'd need to make a "best guess" (sane, of course) for the common user
<crimsun> bddebian: ok
<rexbron> c
<rexbron> crimsun: I would think it should be enabled
<crimsun> sure, then you'll need the cdbs configure bit
<rexbron> ok
<bddebian> crimsun: BTW, thanks for libparagui!
<rexbron> crimsun: ok found it and am going to add it
<crimsun> bddebian: np
<bddebian> Ack so many packages...
<bddebian> And I don't want to touch any emacs packages :-(
<rexbron> crimsun: general comment?
#ubuntu-motu 2006-12-31
<bddebian> crimsun: Do you happen to know/comprehend the sort order of packages on REVU?
<crimsun> sorry, I'm using a new irc client (konversation), and I'm not used to its lack of displaying notifications
<crimsun> bddebian: no idea
<crimsun> rexbron: about?
<rexbron> crimsun: the murrine package
<tsmithe> bddebian, it's by needs_work
* tsmithe looked at the source
<tsmithe> :P
<tsmithe> i think it should be by date
<tsmithe> but apparently needs_work is better
<crimsun> no, needs_work is better
<bddebian> By "needs work" what?
<tsmithe> it's a field in the table
<crimsun> by date would pull all the oldest/newest to the top
<crimsun> that would -suck- in terms of drive-by revuing
<tsmithe> really?
<tsmithe> ok
<bddebian> Well at least displaying a year would be nice ;-)
<tsmithe> yeah
<crimsun> rexbron: did you upload a new one that you've test-built, installed, and used?
<crimsun> sorry, I'm tackling a grave bug in mutagen atm
<rexbron> the upload failed and not ftp complains that the .dsc exists
<rexbron> crimsun: is still there with -f
<crimsun> rexbron: ah, you'll need an admin to remove it (I'm not an admin)
<rexbron> any admins for revu here?
<rexbron> crimsun: could you ping an admin for revu?
<crimsun> I'll have no better luck than what you just did
<crimsun> they're either asleep or heading that way
<crimsun> (most are in EU or NZ)
<rexbron> ugg
<tsmithe> yay! eu!
<rexbron> ok, I will periocally ask for an admin
<rexbron> siretart: ping
<siretart> rexbron: You sent me a contentless ping.  This is a contentless pong.  Please provide a bit of information about what you want and I'll respond when I am around.
<rexbron> siretart: could you please remove the paritial upload of murrine_0.31-0ubuntu3
<rexbron> ajmitch: could you please remove the paritial upload of murrine_0.31-0ubuntu3
<rexbron> raphink: could you please remove the paritial upload of murrine_0.31-0ubuntu3
<crimsun> argh, bitten by g-v-m's noexec mount flag for external usb drives
<Winter-1> hello
* Hobbsee waves
<Winter-1> can someone tell me how i can go about compiling source to a deb
<Hobbsee> as in, for your own system?
<Hobbsee> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Winter-1> for the community
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> !packagingguide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<Hobbsee> check otu ^
<Winter-1> what ive noticed is that there seems to lack some debs for 64-bit machines so i decided i wanna step it up and help out
<Hobbsee> the problem with that is that some programs dont actually build and work on 64bit machines, hence the lack of debs...
<imbrandon> well it depends on the app, all programs that are for i386 should have source for x86_64 too in the repos, its just a matter if it compiled or not
<joejaxx> ld: cannot find -lcl
<joejaxx> anyone ever come across that before?
<joejaxx> it is probably something silly
<joejaxx> one of the libs are missing 
<joejaxx> bddebian: ever come across this before?
<bddebian> Never heard of libcl no :-(
<joejaxx> me either
<joejaxx> has anyone else heard of it?
<rexbron> ajmitch: are you there?
<crimsun> rexbron: I'd try again in the new year :)
<joejaxx> crimsun: ! maybe you know lol
<joejaxx> hello rexbron 
<joejaxx> crimsun: ever heard of -lcl (libcl)?
<joejaxx> ie ld not finding it
<crimsun> it looks like something pascal-related
<crimsun> ...and something hp-ux-specific at that
<rexbron> crimsun: I guess, man I want this uploaded
<crimsun> rexbron: relax, there won't be any serious archive processing until the second week of Jan '07 anyhow
<rexbron> crimsun: Did you solve the problem you were facing?
<crimsun> joejaxx: is it related to a crypto lib?
<crimsun> rexbron: oh yeah, the fixed binary has been available in feisty for several hours
<rexbron> crimsun: thats good
<joejaxx> crimsun: it might be i have never ran across a -lcl
<crimsun> woops, need to update sbuild
<rexbron> crimsun: Maybe you can help. I am trying to install pyperl but it complains that it can not find -lperl
<rexbron> also, is it possible to package python modules?
<crimsun> rexbron: libperl-dev
<rexbron> ok
<crimsun> and yes
<rexbron> thought I had that
<rexbron> but will check
<crimsun> see the Debian wiki for Python
<rexbron> ok
<rexbron> wow...
<rexbron> thanks crimsun
<rexbron> I should have thought of that
<joejaxx> crimsun: i do not know if it is a crypt lib or not
<crimsun> joejaxx: what can you deduce from the context?
<joejaxx> crimsun: it compiles fine on ubuntu and not gentoo
<joejaxx> and i do not have any crypt lib packages installed
<joejaxx> crimsun: well this is a bbs
<crimsun> hmm, perhaps some use flag(s)?
<crimsun> I'm not familiar w/ Gentoo
<joejaxx> crimsun: yeah that might be it i will see
<neutrinomass> any idea why 'rootstrap' has been removed? pbuilder-uml depends on it 
<crimsun> neutrinomass, it was removed from hoary and never readded
<neutrinomass> crimsun: which I assume was done on purpose ? should I then request a removal of pbuilder-uml as well ?
<crimsun> neutrinomass, note that it was also removed from testing earlier this year because of a grave bug due to the u-m-l package at that time not providing devfs, which broke /dev/ubd/1
<crimsun> (bug #342694)
<crimsun> all that needs to be done is have unstable's rootstrap source package resynced (and unblacklisted if necessary)
<crimsun> that probably can be addressed after the new year (circa second week in Jan '07)
<neutrinomass> ok then :) thanks !
<neutrinomass> how can a package build-depend on itself :-/ ?
<tsmithe> in silliness
<tsmithe> or a drunken fit of packaging
<Hobbsee> hah
<neutrinomass> this hasn't built since 2004
<tsmithe> drunken i tell you
<tsmithe> now it's just lying in the gutter
<tsmithe> begging
<neutrinomass> heh, it doesn't build if it doesn't build-depend on itself !
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: tell the maintainer to put *down* the crack pipe
<Amaranth> lmao
<Amaranth> Doesn't mono do some crazy stuff like that?
<neutrinomass> Hobbsee: it's quite weird actually, it seems to be OK on debian (1 open bug report, 5 updates in 2006)
<neutrinomass> (this is mit-scheme btw)
<Amaranth> neutrinomass: it can build depend on itself after it's been bootstrapped
<Amaranth> like glibc
<Amaranth> you have to do special things to get it to build the first time though :)
<neutrinomass> yeah, I suppose so - I'll leave it to somebody else though, it's quite beyond me 
<tsmithe> do library packages have to be in the form lib<name><version> ?
<tsmithe> or can i leave <version> out?
<tsmithe> surely apt deals with versions
<tsmithe> or is it to keep old binary compatibility?
<tsmithe> and thus the old, differently named package
<azeem> tsmithe: <version> is the library major version (aka soname), not the package version
<tsmithe> yes
<tsmithe> ok
<tsmithe> so it's still necessary
<tsmithe> like i thought...
<azeem> it's necessary so that people can install different libraries versions in parallel
<tsmithe> yes
<tsmithe> also like i thought...
<tsmithe> what if it's zero?
<tsmithe> do i just do libfoo0?
<azeem> yes
<tsmithe> okey
<tsmithe> thanks
<tsmithe> and is the -dev version libfoo0-dev?
<geser> usually it is only libfoo-dev
<geser> in most cases you want to link against the latest version of libfoo
<tsmithe> geser, okey
<tsmithe> thanks
<Jozo-> tsmithe: http://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/column/libpkg-guide/libpkg-guide.html
<tsmithe> okeys
<bddebian> Heya gang
<ademan> with the phoenix repository builder?
<ademan> oops
<pianoboy3333> How do I apply a dsc and a .diff.gz to an .orig.tar.gz?
<crimsun> dpkg-source -x foo.dsc
<superm1> dpkg-source -x
<pianoboy3333> thanks
<davromaniak> Happy New Year for Europe (except UK) !!!!
#ubuntu-motu 2007-12-24
<Larose> I've made a module for linux, I'm trying to create a package. I've followed the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic (debhelper). When I do "sudo pbuilder build ../*.dsc". I've got the following output:
<Larose> make[1]: Entering directory `/tmp/buildd/toshlcd-0.1'
<Larose> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build M=/tmp/buildd/toshlcd-0.1 clean
<Larose> make: Entering an unknown directory
<Larose> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<Larose> make: Leaving an unknown directory
<Larose> make[1]: *** [clean] Error 2
<Larose> make[1]: Leaving directory `/tmp/buildd/toshlcd-0.1'
<Larose> make: [clean] Error 2 (ignored)
<crimsun> I presume you're build-depending on the appropriate linux-headers-$(uname -r) package?
<Larose> yes
<crimsun> (FWIW, you may wish to take a look at how various foo-source packages work; e.g., bin:alsa-source from src:alsa-driver)
<Larose> When I do a "make install", (with the source tarball), it works. Is there something special to change to the makefile ?
<Larose> http://toshiba-phoenix-lcd.googlecode.com/svn/tags/version-0.1/Makefile
<crimsun> I'll take a look when I get home
<Larose> ok, thanks :)
* persia changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Hardy Alpha 2 released. | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Unmet Deps time! http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/debcheck/ | QA resources from http://qa.ubuntuwire.com
<imbrandon> wow
<imbrandon> gziped irc logs for 2007 are 550mb
<nixternal> I am afraid to even see
<nixternal> 6% of my hard drive :)
<nenolod> right now, src:audacious-plugins contains pulseaudio support in -extra. i will make a debdiff to move it to the main package and also patch up the fixes i have made to audacious' pulseaudio plugin.
<nenolod> that's part 2 of fixing pulseaudio in audacious in ubuntu ;p
<bddebian> wb persia :-)
<persia> hey bddebian
<nenolod> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacious-plugins/+bug/164048 -- this is the other part of fixing pulseaudio in audacious -- it needs to be uploaded too.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164048 in audacious-plugins "[patch] Fix stuttering with large fragments, move Pulse to audacious-plugins" [Undecided,New]
<persia> nenolod: When you have multiple patches against multiple packages to address a single issue, consider using multiple bug tasks in a single bug to ease review and testing.
<nenolod> persia, noted for the future. :P
<persia> nenolod: Thanks :)
 * nenolod is used to doing things the Debian way.
<nenolod> ;p
<Larose> I'm trying to create a .deb for a kernel module. During pbuilder, I've got the following error: "make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.".... Is it because I only have the kernel headers installed (not kernel sources) ?
<nenolod> persia, at any rate, that's all i have for now. ;)
<persia> nenolod: I'm sure you'll have lots more improvements as the hardy cycle continues,and will want to get audacious in hardy to be the best ever released :)
<nenolod> persia, to some extent, yes. because the better the package is, the less people bother upstream
<nenolod> ;)
<nenolod> although apparently blogging about bugs instead of reporting them is becoming popular
 * persia fails to see how that is useful
 * nenolod too
<nenolod> but at least now the audacious packages in hardy are in sync with the rest of the goals for sound in hardy
 * imbrandon yawns
 * StevenK tries to get motivated to fix apt-mirror
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> wanna see a total waste of time parsing 550mb of irc logs ?
<imbrandon> ( not perm location or format , just testing phase ) http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~imbrandon/web/ircstats/2007/
<imbrandon> hrm actualy 4.2 gb of logs, 550mb gziped
<minghua> Judging from imbrandon's statistics, persia is the king of this channel. :-)
<imbrandon> minghua: heh yea
<imbrandon> seems that way :)
<persia> minghua: Look at months like February :P
<imbrandon> i made the top 10 except jun and jul iirc
<persia> (or september)
 * minghua admits only having checked Oct., Nov., and Dec.
<DarkMageZ> yay, i even get mentioned 3 times =D
<imbrandon> eventualy i'll make it for 2004 to 2007 and all channels that irclogs.u.c loggs
<imbrandon> s/loggs/logs
<nenolod> brb.
<imbrandon> but i wanna tweak it a bit more first, thats about 2 hours of tweakin
<imbrandon> i think i'm gonna take the nick url's out though, that will be a monster to maintain and if any are added or changed the whole thing needs to be regenerated
<nenolod> imbrandon, nickurls?
<imbrandon> see on the stats how my nick points to my LP page, thats a manual config option
<imbrandon> for each nick
<imbrandon> ( thus only 3 in the testing )
 * nenolod waits for launchpad to catch up with his massive bug triage of audacious{-plugins}
<nenolod> persia, at any rate, if you could look at the -plugins part, it'd be appreciated. ^_^
<nenolod> yuck. i just used an anime smiley.
<persia> nenolod: Why me?
 * persia doesn't tend to play prerecorded audio, and uses JACK more than pulse
<nenolod> persia, well anyone will do. the debdiff is fine.
<nenolod> i just need someone to upload it ;p
<persia> nenolod: Best for that is the sponsors queue.  Likely to be a bit of the delay between the date and the apache migration currently pending there.
<persia> Are there any good free PKI implementations other than newpki?  Am I asking the wrong question?
<harrisony> yay revu's back up
<persia> harrisony: Be warned that the environmental conditions are such that this may be temporary.
<harrisony> hahahah
<harrisony> what happened it that made it go down before
<imbrandon> server room got too hot
<harrisony> poor server
 * harrisony wants to know if anyone is in the mood for a quick review of a package
<imbrandon> sorry not me, i'm in no mindset to be revuing, i'm barely doing my own pet projects untill after the 25th
<persia> harrisony: Chances are low today, but if you said which package and posted a URL, chances would be slightly higher (although still not high).
<harrisony> thats why i asked, since i was guessing the chances would be near none - http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=ttf-liberation
<minghua> Has the licensing situation been cleared up for Liberation fonts?
<harrisony> on the launchpad bug for it there was discussion it could get in since the larabie fonts are completly non-free but are still included
<crimsun> meaning, multiverse candidate?
<harrisony> well i hope not since its got a real good chance for getting into main and getting included by default
<minghua> I hope it goes into main/universe too, but it seems Redhat is not interested in licensing discussion (last time I looked).
<harrisony> mm
<crimsun> if you're referring to ttf-larabie, however, it's in multiverse.
<minghua> ... and speaking of fonts, my firefox fonts became horrible after gutsy->hardy upgrade.
<harrisony> reinstalls ftw :)
<crimsun> minghua: only FF?
<minghua> crimsun: Yes.  I have a ~/.fonts.conf, so the "Sans", "Serif", and "Monospace" aliases are okay; it seems just the "Times", "Helvetica", and "Courier" settings got changed (due to the new fontconfig, probably), and many web pages uses those fonts.
<persia> Wasn't there an update to fonts hinting that was supposed to make firefox and evince look more similar?
<nenolod> i thought the liberation fonts were GPL
<joejaxx> nenolod: GPL + exception
<joejaxx> iirc
<joejaxx> License Exception: http://pastebin.ca/830800 ref: ttf-liberation
<joejaxx> persia: yes :P ref: pki
<joejaxx> well i am going to retire for the evening
<joejaxx> Goodnight All
<Kmos> the package: libapache-requestnotes-perl shouldn't be removed ?
<Kmos> it depends on libapache-request-perl
<Kmos> that doesn't exist
<bluekuja> Fujitsu, around?
<Fujitsu> bluekuja: Sort of.
<bluekuja> Fujitsu, did you upload qtdmm?
<bluekuja> Fujitsu, it was assigned to a contributor :)
<Fujitsu> Hm, I don't recall doing it recently...
 * Fujitsu checks.
<bluekuja> Fujitsu, nvm, it seems he doesn't care about it, so I gonna close the bug as far as the package it's already in the archive :)
<Fujitsu> bluekuja: Sorry :(
<bluekuja> Fujitsu, don't worry :) he didnt answer since days...he disappeared
<bluekuja> closing the report
<Fujitsu> Thanks.
<bluekuja> np
<warp10> Hi all!
<Kmos> hi warp10 !
<Kmos> :)
<warp10> morning Kmos! :)
<Kmos> morning! :)
<\sh> moins
<\sh> also to you all...happy holidays, Joyeux Noël, Merry Christmas, Happy Hannukah or whatever you celebrate these days :) Have a peaceful time :)
<Super> \sh_away: Merry Christmas
<pochu> Icedove is Thunderbird's equivalent, right?
<MenZa> sounds like it
<Kmos> pochu: http://packages.qa.debian.org/i/icedove/news/20071025T191717Z.html
 * Hobbsee waves
<Hobbsee> bug 175744
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175744 in compiz "Hardy freezes when using compiz" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175744
<persia> joejaxx: Yes to there being a replacement so the old package can be removed, or yes that I'm asking the wrong question?
 * persia wants nouveau soon.  Xid is annoying, bad, and persistent since Dapper.
<Hobbsee> wow, that bug is fixed. yya!
<Hobbsee> well, so they say
<persia> Which bug?  175744?  I can trigger that type of error with lots of different GL stuff, for several different cards.
<geser> Hi Hobbsee
<bluekuja> Hobbsee, heya :)
<bluekuja> Hobbsee, did the equalizator plugin depends/recommends get added to exaile?
<Hobbsee> bluekuja: no idea, i don't think so, with somerville32's upload
<bluekuja> Hobbsee, let me see
<Hobbsee> which i fixed.
<Hobbsee> oh grrr
 * Hobbsee brb in a sec - no caps lock again
<bluekuja> Hobbsee, it seems not
<persia> Kmos: re: bug #178424.  Have you tested with all the rdepends of octave2.9?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178424 in octave2.9 "Please sync octave3.0 3.0.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178424
<Hobbsee> right, back
<bluekuja> Hobbsee, what was the name of the plugin?
<Hobbsee> bluekuja: equaliser, iirc
<bluekuja> Hobbsee, yep, wrong word sorry
<bluekuja> Hobbsee, maybe gst-plugin-bad?
<bluekuja> Hobbsee, and do you suggest to add it as a direct depend or just a recommend?
<bluekuja> Hobbsee, or even suggest
<Hobbsee> bluekuja: probably a recommend
<Hobbsee> it'll never get to main, if it was wanted, as a depends
<Hobbsee> and it's probably of questionable legality, etc, in some countries
<bluekuja> Hobbsee, ok perfect, gonna add it as a recommend then
<persia> Erm.  Universe can't Recommends: multiverse.  Maybe gst-plugins-bad-multiverse0.10 ?
<Kmos> persia: the xmds, octave-epstk and octplot?
<persia> Kmos: Also shogun-octave, qtoctave, octave-sp, and maybe octave-forge, if that is a different source (I haven't looked).
<Hobbsee> persia: oh, recommends get installed by default soon, don't they?
<Hobbsee> bluekuja: suggests then
<persia> Hobbsee: even aside from that, debcheck complains
<Hobbsee> well, let it :)
<bluekuja> persia, yeah, it should be gst-plugins-bad-multiverse0.10
 * persia bashes Hobbsee for QA failure
<bluekuja> lol
<Hobbsee> persia: wait.  it complains about something !universe being a recommends, or a suggests?
<Hobbsee> uh oh, mum's up
<persia> Hobbsee: Recommends:  I don't care about suggests, even if debcheck does.
<Kmos> persia: they work with 2.9.18 and 2.9.19, but I need to check more carefully that ones with 3.0, but they should work.. that bug is in progress.. i'll change it status
<bluekuja> persia, I'll add it as a suggests then
<Hobbsee> persia: ah right.  i thought you were only talking about suggests there
<bluekuja> persia, the package name is gst-plugins-bad-multiverse0.10
<bluekuja> as you pointed out before
<persia> Kmos: Thanks.  It looked confirmed, and ready for push to the sponsors on review, and I wanted to kick it back before others complained.  Please document your testing carefully: 3.0 would be a nice feature for hardy.
 * Hobbsee celebrates the lack of sponsors bugs.
<Kmos> persia: yes.. it will =) i
<Kmos> ups
<persia> bluekuja: Sounds fine to me.  I don't even really know what the subject is: just saw something about questionable legality and Recommends, and wanted to point out the multiverse source :)
<Kmos> persia: I'll look at it before set it to confirmed and subscribe my mentors.
<bluekuja> persia, the exaile's equaliser requires that plugin to work
<bluekuja> persia, that was the subject we were discussing :)
<persia> Kmos: Thanks.  Best to look at these things before opening the bug, as many people subscribe to packages or review bug traffic, and may think it is more ready than it is.  If you want to use a bug as a indicator you are investigating, it doesn't hurt to add that in the description: you can always edit it later.
<Kmos> the package: libapache-requestnotes-perl shouldn't be removed ? it depends on libapache-request-perl that doesn't exist and it's Apache v1.X
<persia> bluekuja: Ah.  OK.  Please fix it (just in multiverse) :)
<Kmos> it's also removed from Debian
<Kmos> libapache-request-perl doesn't exist even on Gutsy
<bluekuja> persia, what do you mean with "just in multiverse"?
<bluekuja> persia, exaile is in universe actually
<bluekuja> DarkSun88, gonna take of Bug #178440 in a while
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178440 in postgrey "FTBFS: postgrey 1.31-1 on hardy-i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178440
<bluekuja> *care
<DarkSun88> bluekuja: Don't worry
<bluekuja> DarkSun88, ;)
<DarkSun88> The bug is there, doesn't run off :D
<bluekuja> ^^ :)
<persia> bluekuja: In that case, I don't care.  As I said, I was reacting to "...it's probably of questionable legality, etc, in some countries".  If it's in universe, then I'm not worried, and Recommends is acceptable.
<bluekuja> persia, ok perfect, we'll have a universe package recommending that multiverse plugin then
<bluekuja> persia, finishing in a while
<bluekuja> Hobbsee, setting it as a recommend then
<persia> bluekuja: What?  universe can't Recommends: multiverse!  If the plugin is in multiverse, it has to be Suggests:
<Kmos> bug 145563
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145563 in libapache-requestnotes-perl "[UNMETDEPS] libapache-requestnotes-perl has unmet dependencies" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145563
<bluekuja> persia, yes, that's what we said before
<Kmos> can someone look at this one ?
<bluekuja> persia, I told you the package (exaile) is in universe, the plugin is in multiserve
<bluekuja> persia, you misunderstood :)
<Hobbsee> bluekuja: yeah, but recommends are getting installed by default soon
<persia> bluekuja: I misunderstood.  universe can suggests multiverse, but can't recommends multiverse.
<Hobbsee> bluekuja: and you can't have a universe package installing a multiverse package by default
<Hobbsee> bluekuja: with the old system, that would have worked.  but nto now
<bluekuja> Hobbsee, yeah, right...plus it seems we have a main and a multiverse variant of that package
<bluekuja> Hobbsee, e.g gst-plugins-bad-multiverse0.10 and gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<Hobbsee> yeah - i'm not sure if it's just -bad
<Hobbsee> i don't remem;ber anymore
<bluekuja> Hobbsee, yeah, it seems its just gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<bluekuja> Hobbsee, which is in main...
<bluekuja> Hobbsee, so we are able to add it as a recommend, what do you think?
<bluekuja> persia, any idea?
<Hobbsee> bluekuja: recommends is fine, if it's in the right package, and in main
<bluekuja> Hobbsee, actually installing gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad package we get the equaliser working
<bluekuja> Hobbsee, so it should be the right option
<Hobbsee> ah, goody
<persia> I thought someone said something about legality and multiverse.  I'm shutting up now, but I'll be unhappy if debcheck complains.
<bluekuja> persia, there are two options: 1) gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad (main) and 2) gstreamer-plugins-bad-multiverse0.10 (multiverse)
<bluekuja> persia, and it seems the first option installs the right package for exaile
<bluekuja> persia, so gonna recommend it :)
<persia> bluekuja: universe recommending main is nice and clean.  Thank you :)
<bluekuja> persia, yep, np, thanks to you and sorry for bothering
<persia> bluekuja: No problem.  Thanks for checking.
<bluekuja> :)
<jonnymind> hello ppl and Merry Christmas
<jonnymind> is REVU still down?
<jonnymind> seems not.
<persia> jonnymind: Merry Christmas.  Isn't it easier to open a browser than ask on IRC :)
<jonnymind> Yes, but I had the xchat win opened and I wanted to hail...
<Hobbsee> lazyness is the key to everything, it apperas
<jonnymind> so, as it's up, I updated and kindly ask for check on 174470
<jonnymind> bug 174470
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174470 in ubuntu "Package for the Falcon Programming Language" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174470
<persia> jonnymind: On the other hand, REVU day was cancelled this week.  There's still time to prep for next week, but mid-week reviews will be light, as this is a holiday break in the Hardy calendar.
<jonnymind> Ok. No rush anyhow.
<jonnymind> Again, Marry Christmas!
<manchicken> Let us not forget that laziness is the purpose that software serves ;)
 * Hobbsee wonders where revu went
<bddebian> Heya gang
<bddebian> heh
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee bddebian persia and *
<Hobbsee> heya imbrandon
<imbrandon> Merry Christmass :)
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon and Merry Christmas :)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: it got too hot and shutdown the other day
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<imbrandon> it was down ~48 hours because sire*tart also happen to be ill when it happened too unfortunately :(
<Hobbsee> ahh
 * Hobbsee --> bed.  merry christmas all!
<imbrandon> gnight Hobbsee
<imbrandon> ScottK: round ?
<ScottK-palm> imbrandon: U there?
<norsetto> oh, well, now I have seen them all, when will we have the honour of ScottK-Cray ?
<ScottK-palm> Duuno.  Palm IRC doesn't work so well.
<norsetto> ScottK-palm: have a nice xmas you and your family anyway
<ScottK-palm> imbrandon and I are attempting to meet for lunch today.
<norsetto> Nice, I didn't know brandon lived in the states
<ScottK-palm> leonel: I don't have the bug handy, but I set up a bug against all the packages needing rebuilding due to the libclamav transition.
<ScottK-palm> norsetto: even better he lives in the city I grew up in.
<leonel> ScottK-palm: I'll search for it  and  add my comments there
<ScottK-palm> leonel: Good.  Also close that bug in the debian/changelog of any uploads you prepare.
<leonel> ScottK-palm: found it   bug 178373
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178373 in python-clamav "Package needs rebuild/fixing for libclamav2/libclamav3 transition" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178373
<leonel> ScottK-palm: Ok i will
<ScottK-palm> leonel: Klamav needed a small patch to build.  the rest I've just rebuilt.
<ScottK-palm> Yes.  That's it.
<ScottK-palm> You'll see I got a reasonable fraction of them done already.
<leonel> I see  I got some time to do that today
<ScottK-palm> norsetto: That bug might also be a useful one for one of your hopefuls to work on.  if they do, they can ping me for sponsoring.
<ScottK-palm> Great.
<ScottK-palm> I need to run.  Chat with you all later.
 * norsetto wonders what "one of your hopefuls" means
<LaserJock> hi MOTU Land!
<effie_jayx> LaserJock: merry christmas
<LaserJock> effie_jayx: merry Christmas to you!
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<LaserJock> bddebian!
<LaserJock> how are you?
<bddebian> Hanging in there thanks.  You?
<LaserJock> pretty good
<LaserJock> splurged yesterday and bought a new laptop
<bddebian> Nice
<LaserJock> probably can't afford it
<crimsun> you phd candidiates and floating wads of cash, sheesh.
<crimsun> the rest of us sods have coal in our stockings!
<LaserJock> but it's my "pre PhD ... need new machine to finish PhD" present
<bddebian> heh
<LaserJock> crimsun: yes, so much cash .... I don't even know what to do with it
<LaserJock> my "old" laptop is 4-5 years old and actually my wife's
<LaserJock> so I gave back to her ;-)
<crimsun> time for u-u-s queue.  Who's doing it already?
<crimsun> (And who's jumping in?)
 * bddebian is knee deep in wx2.6 conversion :-(
<LaserJock> way to go bddebian
<crimsun> mm, what fun and games it is in wx2.6 conversions!
<zul> heylo
<crimsun> heya zul
<bddebian> No, it's kicking my ass :'-(
<norsetto> crimsun: I have an hour to spare before dinner if you need help
<zul> hey crimsun how is it going?
<crimsun> norsetto: I'm diving in now
<crimsun> zul: not bad, you and the young one?
<zul> crimsun: he was quite litterally kicking my ass today but he is napping
<LaserJock> zul, norsetto: hello
<crimsun> hehe, nice
<zul> LaserJock: hey
<norsetto> LaserJock: heya LaserJock
<LaserJock> zul: man, I was trying to keep up with my 3-year old niece on Saturday
<LaserJock> so much energy
<LaserJock> I didn't last very long
<LaserJock> Uncle Jordan needs a nap
<zul> LaserJock: i meant by kicking my ass he was slapping me
<LaserJock> zul: yes, I figured something along those lines
<LaserJock> I figured the other meaning was probably warranted as well, from most kids I've seen ;-)
<LaserJock> my gosh, so much spam!
<jdong> LaserJock: oh oh guess what! I managed to end up with a B in chem! *hugs uncle Jordan*
<LaserJock> jdong: \o/
<LaserJock> good news
<Nafallo> LaserJock == Jordan?
<jdong> :)
<LaserJock> Nafallo: yes, sorry
<Nafallo> thought so :-)
<LaserJock> I should change my nick like the rest of the world
<jdong> LaserJock: now I'm just waiting for the news fairy to deliver my math and bio grades :)
<crimsun> pfft, Nafallo has been around long enough to know that ;)
<Nafallo> exactly :-)
<jdong> which I don't think will be nearly as bright.
<Nafallo> just wanted to make sure ;-)
<LaserJock> jdong: I was actually watching gen chem MIT lectures on my ipod not long ago
<jdong> sweet
<Nafallo> the 'uncle' part confused me a little ;-)
<LaserJock> jdong: well, it's MIT, Bs are ok ;-)
<jdong> LaserJock: this term I'd just be happy to end up with all C's :)
<jdong> never every try to cram all the institute graduation requirements into one term!
<LaserJock> heh
<jdong> procrastination always beats dying of stress.
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> do I have to be running a 64bit Ubuntu to make a 64bit pbuilder?
<LaserJock> I managed to get a laptop with core 2 duo, intel graphics, and intel wireless
<jdong> LaserJock: yeah you need a 64-bit kernel to do so
<jdong> LaserJock: or use VMWare which can virtualize a 64-bit guest from a 32-bit host
<LaserJock> jdong: ah, I see
 * jdong is surprised this airport wifi is holingng up
<jdong> holding*
<norsetto> jdong: you may want to check bug 178267 before the wifi gives up ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178267 in hardinfo "Hardinfo crashes during processing the Benchmarks." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178267
<leonel> <ScottK-palm> leonel: Good.  Also close that bug in the debian/changelog of any uploads you prepare.  <--   This in the debdiff  ???
<LaserJock> leonel: that should be in the debdiff
<LaserJock> man, this 12cell battery is huge, but it sure lasts a while
<leonel> LaserJock: ok
<crimsun> ember_: I've fixed the get-orig-source rule (use of .. in symlink)
<groo> hi/2 all...
<groo> could anyone help me with a reject from the PPA server?
<Kmos> groo: what it says in the mail ?
<groo> Rejected:
<groo> MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive
<groo> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<groo> Kmos: the problem is that the orig.tar and the packages uploaded match the MD5.. i suspect that a orig.tar.gz from the original (first) upload, wasnt deleted after the forced upload, ence the md5 mismatch
<groo> i?  not a newbie to dput or ppa... i have a lot of packages there, and always worked.. today i got rejects for two diferente packages.. don't know what's wrong, since the md5s that i run by hand mtach the ones in .dsc
<groo> Kmos: any ideas?
<groo> Kmos: how much time does is take for the ppa server to delete a reject orig.tar.gz?
<Kmos> groo: you can forget the upload.. dput -f *.changes
<Kmos> *force
<groo> Kmos: tried that.. same error
<Gunner_Sr> hi persia
<totopalma> RainCT, hi :)
<imbrandon> norsetto: yup I'm in the USA ( Kansas City, Missouri to be exact ) :P
<norsetto> imbrandon: right!
<norsetto> imbrandon: have you guys had launch already?
<imbrandon> yup just got back
<imbrandon> walked back in the door aobut ~10 minutes ago
 * Fujitsu appears.
<imbrandon> Gates BBQ ftw :)
<imbrandon> heya Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: What are you doing up?
<imbrandon> Fujitsu: i was about to ask you the same thing :)
<imbrandon> i just met ScottK for lunch
<imbrandon> so i had to be up early today :)
<Fujitsu> It's 0823 here, so I'm allowed to be up.
<Fujitsu> Ahh.
<norsetto> merry xmas fujitsu
<Fujitsu> You too, norsetto.
<imbrandon> Fujitsu: i never rember is it the 25th there now i guess ? get any new toys ? hehe
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: It is, yes.
<Fujitsu> No, no.
<imbrandon> :)
<RainCT> hi totopalma
<Kmos> merry xmas!
<bddebian> Merry Christmas km
<bddebian> E...
<Fujitsu> Hm, have we had a mass-giveback? Looks like it.
 * persia believes this to be further evidence of Santa Claus
<Fujitsu> Definitely.
 * Fujitsu kicks kohnen
<Fujitsu> It gets a Christmas kick from me :)
<Fujitsu> Yay, the give-back killed 2/3 of the i386 FTBFSes.
<nxvl> norsetto: hi!
<nxvl> norsetto: how are you doing?
<norsetto> hi nxvl, fine and you?
<nxvl> fine, waiting for the night to get dinner with my family
<bddebian> persia: I was trucking along with jugglemaster, now I just broke a Debian patch.. :(
<norsetto> nxvl: its a special dinner tonight?
<nxvl> norsetto: christmas dinner
<persia> bddebian: What did you break?
<norsetto> nxvl: yes, so you eat special food ?
<bddebian> some patch to src/jmdlx/newsemaphores.cpp
 * Fujitsu thought he was ahead of most of the rest of the planet.
<nxvl> norsetto: turnkey
<Fujitsu> Or do you crazy people celebrate a day early?
<nxvl> norsetto: and some other christmas stuff
<nxvl> norsetto: well i need to go, i only wanted to wish you a very nice christmas
<norsetto> nxvl: you and your family too. Have a fun xmas!
<persia> bddebian: You know that you're supposed to be editing the files in a patched environment, right :)  Anyway, it's just an if wrapper: should be simple to reapply.
<persia> Did you get it from wxT("Semaphore") ?
 * Fujitsu sees `wx' and runs away.
 * persia notes the date in Victoria, and suggests not even wx should be shunned :)
<bddebian> persia: Aye, I've fixed quite a bit already.  There's a guy in #wxWidgets that has been super helpful
<bddebian> Anyway, gotta jump in the shower, bbl
<Fujitsu> persia: Bah, humbug.
<persia> bddebian: I'll be idle when you return, but don't wrap the constant unless it is being transformed to wxString.  JML_CHAR* takes a C string normally.  (and that upstream is particularly annoying).
<RainCT> merry christmas :)
<RainCT> and good night
<persia> frenchy: congrats on me-tv :)
<frenchy> persia: Hi there, yes Me TV has just made its way into sid.  Thanks for archiving.
<RzR> hi  i have an issue while uploading to PPA
<RzR> it's a 9mb source arvhice
<RzR> and fails :
<RzR> Error '(22, 'Invalid argument')' during ftp transfer of coccinella_0.96.4.orig.tar.gz
<ScottK2> persia: Merry Christmas.
<norsetto> g'night all
<frenchy> RzR: Still there?
<RzR> yea
<RzR> oui mr la grenouille
<frenchy> RzR: Hahaha, seems like all the people that know stuff aren't here anymore.  Maybe someone at #launchpad might be able to help.
<RzR> actually my prolem is fixed
<RzR> ii suppose this is a timeoutt issue
<frenchy> Oh, ok ... Monsieur Grenouille, out.
#ubuntu-motu 2007-12-25
<persia> ScottK: Merry Christmas.
<ramvi> You know when you go to Sound and choose what channels you want to change the volume of with your hotkeys? How can I set that option with a command?
 * Hobbsee suspects that's an #ubuntu question
<Hobbsee> as it's support
<ramvi> oh right. sorry
<Kamping_Kaiser> can someone tell me what "This bug is not recorded as needing to be fixed in xorg (Ubuntu). " means on bug 177870 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177870 in xorg-server "SGI licenced code in Xorg is non-free" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177870
<Kamping_Kaiser> on reflection - is that a #launchpad question?
<persia> Kamping_Kaiser: It's more of an #ubuntu-bugs question.  The main reason is that the xorg-server source package provides the xorg binary package.
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. new channel i'm not aware of :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> persia, thanks for the answer. i'll follow up in #ubuntu-bugs
 * Hobbsee updates KmosReport
<slytherin> persia: thanks for uploading gnusim8085 package. :-)
<slytherin> Hi, does anyone know whether there will be an epiphany-webkit package?
<slytherin> !epiphany-webkit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epiphany-webkit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<persia> slytherin: Deferred.  Try midori
<Nafallo> midori?
<Nafallo> !midori
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about midori - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joejaxx> Hello All
<joejaxx> :)
<persia> Nafallo: GTK + webkit.
<Nafallo> persia: BDSM pornstar? :-)
<persia> !info hardy midori
<ubotu> Package hardy does not exist in gutsy
<slytherin> LOL
<persia> !info midori hardy
<ubotu> midori: Fast and lightweight web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.12-1 (hardy), package size 55 kB, installed size 208 kB
 * Nafallo likes the physical Midori better :-)
<imbrandon> just poping in for a sec to tell everyone Merry Christmass, now time to open presents with the kiddos
<imbrandon> everyone have a good day /me is afk for the next ~24 hours
<jpatrick> imbrandon: merry x'mas!
<x-ip>  hi, i ask for help to make a package from this proyect http://wiki.aonx.com.ar
<x-ip> its a gpl proyect, its in spanish and i can help to translate what is needed
<x-ip> some volunteer= ?
<crimsun> x-ip: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing#head-f4c6048b1531f4e4fe48f096350ea435d40ed9f5
<tritium> Morning, crimsun.
<crimsun> 'morning, tritium'
<crimsun> hmm, misplaced left ring finger
<tritium> Merry Christmas from Virginia :)
<crimsun> the same from the capitol area
<tritium> Thanks.
<AnAnt> Hello, I have a problem using update-alternatives, I issued this command: sudo update-alternatives --install  /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so  usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-ubuntume.so 10, and I got this error:
<AnAnt> mv: cannot stat `usplash-artwork.so': No such file or directory
<AnAnt> update-alternatives: unable to rename usplash-artwork.so to /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so: Invalid cross-device link
<dsop_> ah good to know: You may announce your upload to #ubuntu-motu not more then once per day
<dsop_> so here is my daily announcment: I'm searching for some motu to review my package gcutils http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=gcutils
<crimsun> AnAnt: is that in your package's postinst?
<AnAnt> crimsun: yes, also I tried to run it manually, still got the same problem
<AnAnt> crimsun: so ?
<crimsun> did you --remove it first?
<crimsun> update-alternatives --remove usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-ubuntume.so
<AnAnt> crimsun: why --remove ? I want to add /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-ubuntume.so as an alternative
<crimsun> AnAnt: to erase any existing links.
<crimsun> it seems to work here fine for a bogus file
<crimsun> you're using hardy, not gutsy, correct?
<AnAnt> anyways I did that --remove line, still the --install didn't work
<AnAnt> gutsy
<crimsun> pastebin `ls -l /usr/lib/usplash; update-alternatives --display usplash-artwork.so`
<AnAnt> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/m4d108f8c
<crimsun> (looking now)
<crimsun> ok, and `ls -l /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so`?
<AnAnt> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 36 2007-10-02 09:17 /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so -> /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-ubuntuME.so
<crimsun> ok, first it needs to be in auto mode
<AnAnt> why ?
<crimsun> next, --remove the usplash-ubuntuME.so one
<crimsun> then --install the usplash-theme-ubuntume.so one
<AnAnt> why auto and why remove usplash-ubuntuME.so ?
<crimsun> because you need to tell the alternatives system to handle the link instead of assuming that the administrator wants it set to whatever s/he did
<crimsun> the remove is in place because the other templates I'm inspecting use it
<AnAnt> but I don't want to remove the usplash-ubuntuME.so alternative
<crimsun> ...
<AnAnt> can't it have 3 alternatives ?
<crimsun> sure, but it's on manual.
<AnAnt> only 2 !
<AnAnt> aha
<AnAnt> I had to make it auto
<AnAnt> but I don't have to remove usplash-ubuntuME.so alternative !
<crimsun> if you want the alternatives system to choose automatically the lowest one, true.
<crimsun> s/lowest/highest priority/
<AnAnt> so in manual mode I can only have 2 alternatives ?
<crimsun> no, not at all, you're not limited
<crimsun> I didn't understand that you want to keep more than one around
<crimsun> aka, I thought usplash-ubuntuME.so was the obsolete version of usplash-theme-ubuntume.so
<crimsun> (e.g., the various -artwork-usplash maintainer scripts I'm inspecting assume this latter use case)
<AnAnt> ic, how to return to manual mode ?
<crimsun> just set it manually
<crimsun> (from a prompt)
<x-ip> thanks for the link crimsun, i'll check it and try out after a little rest
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> thanks,
<crimsun> np
<superm1> crimsun, you still around?
<crimsun> yes
<superm1> i noticed something really odd on a laptop that i upgraded to gutsy with a usb headset.  it appears that the mixer controls are broken
<superm1> and that audio will only come out one earphone
<superm1> so i was looking to start to debug what was broken, but haven't the faintest where to start
<crimsun> the mixer applet should (and alsamixer may) exhibit that.  amixer is known to work correctly.
<crimsun> what's the SSID of the usb audio device
<superm1> hm okay. let me give skype a shot using amixer
<superm1> how do i grab the ssid of it?
<crimsun> lsusb -v
<superm1> i dont see anything entitled ssid on that, here is the lsusb output however: http://pastebin.com/m5731904a
<superm1> (its just for that device)
<crimsun> SSID is the subsystem identifier.  You'll rarely, if ever, see it explicitly labeled as such.
<superm1> ah
<crimsun> right, USB.  So you won't even have an SSID in many cases.  In that case you could go with the vendor:dev ID, which is 047f:c001
<crimsun> SSIDs are mainly useful for other PCI devices in which the vendor:dev ID is too general.
<superm1> so usually devices other than usb will have an SSID then
<crimsun> no, sometimes USB devices have SSIDs
<crimsun> ISA and MCA devices don't IIRC
<crimsun> sec, looking through device tables.
<crimsun> ah, excellent.
<crimsun> I bet you need a usbquirk entry.
<superm1> within the kernel module for usb audio?
<crimsun> make sure that both alsamixer and amixer don't control the mixer elements correctly, first.
<crimsun> yes, it would be in sound/usb/usbaudio.c or sound/usb/usbquirks.h
<superm1> crimsun, okay it appears i can modify the mixers together using amixer
<superm1> but alsamixer and the applet both break when trying to change one or the other
<superm1> additionally skype only works from one earphone no matter what the volume, but other apps seem to work fine, so i might be apt to just blame that on skype
<crimsun> can you work around that ("skype only works from one earphone") for now using amixer?
<superm1> let me see.
<crimsun> is the symptom reproducible using Hardy Alpha 2?
<superm1> i wiped my hardy vm a few days ago to make some space, i'll have to rebuild it to see
<superm1> has a quirk already been added for my device in hardy?
<superm1> well it appears i can get skype to work from both earphones by changing the devices among hw:blahblah to plughw:blahblah in skype settings, so that isn't a worry.
<crimsun> no, but I need to narrow whether it's a control layer regression (you're not the first to report such with a usb audio device, and I've experienced it myself in Hardy with my onboard HDA) or a driver issue
<superm1> ah
<crimsun> the relevant sources are alsa-lib and alsa-utils for the former
<jeromeg> superm1: hello, concerning your xfce4-terminal issue, I think it's worth ontaxting upstream
<superm1> alsa kernel modules still aren't moved to lum it looks like.  eh, a git checkout of the whole kernel will take ages on the connection i'm on
<jeromeg> *contacting
<superm1> jeromeg, any particular list to forward it on to?
<jeromeg> maybe xfce4-dev
<crimsun> superm1: lum in hardy will not have alsa; it remains in linux.
<jeromeg> i'll give you the adress in a minute
<crimsun> 1.0.15 is pretty stable
<superm1> crimsun, for some reason I thought I recalled discussion of it being put into lum, but if its stable i guess there isn't any worries
<crimsun> it would have required far too much hackery for linux-headers
<jeromeg> superm1: http://foo-projects.org/pipermail/goodies-dev/
<jeromeg> xfce4-terminal is part of the xfce goodies
<superm1> jeromeg, okay thanks.  i'll see if i cant shoot a message up that way
<jeromeg> superm1: you cna contact benny directly i think
<superm1> crimsun, okay i just got a hardy based vm up and running, and using alsamixer appears to properly control the volume of both left and right at the same time
<crimsun> excellent, then it's not an alsa issue.
<crimsun> SEP, as many would say ;)
<superm1> haha
<superm1> makes it a bit harder for me to backport some sort of fix to gutsy in the interim though too :)
<crimsun> not really, just backport Hardy's alsa-lib and alsa-utils
<crimsun> [what I really should have said above is "not an alsa issue in Hardy"]
<superm1> good call.  easy enough
<superm1> gah i must be a geek when i would rather type "ls -l| grep 12-25 | grep deb | grep -v ddeb | awk '{print $8}' | grep -v doc | grep -v dev | xargs sudo dpkg -i" than figure out what debs were produced from a pbuilder
<crimsun> and you would be even more of a geek to combine those grep expressions, where applicable, into awk ones ;)
<superm1> hehe
<kitterma> superm1 or crimsun: I just got my first iPod.  As a Kubuntu user, is Amarok what I want to manage it?
<superm1> ScottK2, yeah that or gtkpod will do
<superm1> which series however?
<superm1> for the touch, and the new classic, you need the newer libgpod
<ScottK2> It's the new nano.  I'm working on backporting the new libgpod right now.
<superm1> ScottK2, i already did that
<superm1> look on the ipod-touch ppa
<ScottK2> Ah.  Cool.
<superm1> also rebuilt amarok, gtkpod, banshee and a few others against it
<ScottK2> Cool.  Saves me a lot of trouble.
<superm1> yeah, everyone seems to miss that ppa, i'm not sure how to let more people know about it :)
<ScottK2> superm1: You might write an Ubuntu wiki page about it.
<superm1> i did
<superm1> its on the iPhone & iPod touch wiki pages
<ScottK2> OK.
<ScottK2> As an iPod novice, I wouldn't have known iPod touch was what to look for.
<superm1> ah yeah good point.  when i assembled the ppa, i didn't realize how many other devices it would be applicable for
<ScottK2> superm1: Have you got a link for your wiki page.  I can't find it.
<superm1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<superm1> ipod-convenience is only needed for iphone and ipod-touch though
<superm1> you just need to enable the ppa and update libgpod, and other related apps from the ppa
<ScottK2> Cool.  Thanks.
<superm1> have fun with it :)
<superm1> wonderful.  newer alsa-driver/alsa-lib/alsa-utils does appear to fix it.  thanks crimsun
<ScottK2> superm1: One comment on your version numbering...  2:1.4.8-0ubuntu1~gutsy1+ppa1 is a higher version number than an official backport might get.  I'd suggest something like 2:1.4.8-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa1 for future efforts.
<superm1> ScottK, well the goal was to make it higher than the backport
<crimsun> np.
<superm1> because the backport isn't rebuilt against libgpod3
<superm1> whereas this is
<ScottK2> Understand.  Generally I think it's better to keep ppa versions lower than official ones.
<superm1> agree to an extent
<superm1> someone using a ppa will probably want the ppa to be a higher priority than a regular archive while they are on say gutsy
<superm1> but when they upgrade to hardy
<superm1> they'd like the hardy version to take priority
<superm1> even if they still had the ppa one installed
<superm1> so for example the other day when that amarok backport came through, there were posts on the forums of people not sure why all of a sudden "artwork stopped working when they did an update", but it was because the ppa was lower than the backport version
<ScottK2> Right, but someone using a PPA had to set it up explicitly.
<ScottK2> It might be useful to recommend someone installling from PPA not enable backports.
<ScottK2> superm1: It all installed fine, but it doesn't seem to want to connect via Amarok.
<ScottK2> I can browse the iPod just fine with D3lphin.
<superm1> ScottK2, hm.  you can attempt gtkpod instead.
<ScottK2> It asks me for a pre-mount command.
<superm1> you shouldn't need one for the nano/classic
<ScottK2> OK.
<superm1> only the iphone/ipod touch need them
<ScottK2> I'd like to get amarok working, so I'll fiddle with it a bit.  Thanks.
<ScottK2> superm1: Do I need ipodslave?
<superm1> ScottK2, ah i had assumed it was installed by default
<superm1> in kubuntu
<superm1> there is a kde io slave you need for it yes
<ScottK2> OK.  It wasn't.
<ScottK2> I don't think.
<ScottK2> Thanks.
<superm1> that's probably worth adding to the wiki pages
<ScottK2> You mention it on yours.  That's how I knew to ask.
<ScottK2> superm1: That did it.  Thanks again for all your help.
<superm1> no prob
<superm1> ScottK2, if you get a few moments, maybe can you make another wiki page explaining what is necessary for the newer nanos/classics then?
<sommer> merry x-mas all, is there a debootstrap script for hardy?
<superm1> sommer, yeah grab debootstrap from hardy repos and you can debootstrap into it
<sommer> superm1: ah... thanks man
<superm1> np
<imbrandon> ScottK2 / superm1 : no i never got arround to filing the MIR for ipodslave
<superm1> imbrandon, are you going to?
<superm1> i suppose it would make sense to at least be a recommend on amarok
<imbrandon> superm1: yea, i had planned to
<imbrandon> infact i might have even done the MIR for it but not the actual work
<imbrandon> not sure, i need to follow up
<jas01> What would you recommend for someone who wants to get into ubuntu development? I mean as far as programming languages and a starting point?
<Larose> Which package creates /lib/modules directory ?
<Vorian> merry christmas :)
<Vorian> how can I fix this error? http://pastebin.com/m78929a0a
<awen_> Vorian: are you sure you have your own key in the gpg keyring?
<awen_> jas01: I just started contributing, and started by trying to fix some bugs... you can start by reading here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing
<awen_> jas01: but if you know a certain programming language i'm pretty sure, that help is needed, but i don't know that much about that... atm it seems the christmas quietness finally has arrived here ;)
<awen_> Larose: run "dpkg -S /lib/modules" to see which packages you have installed which will create that directory
<Larose> awen_: ok! thanks :)
<jas01> awen_: thanks
<awen_> jas01: but if you are planning to learn some language, it seems that python programmers is highly needed for a lot of smaller configuration tools etc. both for kubuntu and ubuntu :)
<awen_> Vorian: "gpg -K" lists the secret keys you have in the keyring; check that the emails you uses is on the list
<jas01> awen_: i'm glad to hear that because I enjoy working with python. i assume that shell scripting is another large part of package development
<Kmos> update topic.. REVU is back =)
* Kmos changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Unmet Deps time! http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/debcheck/ | QA resources from http://qa.ubuntuwire.com | REVU is back - http://revu.ubuntuwire.com
<awen_> jas01: haven't worked with it myself; so try to avoid bugs from python based packages atm :) ... but then i'm sure that something might be around
<awen_> have you tried asking in the #kubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-devel rooms... might very well be someone better to talk to there
<Vorian> awen_, aye, it't correct
<Vorian> (sorry, stepped away for a moment)
<awen_> Vorian: kan you do a manual debsign?
<awen_> kan=can
<Vorian> yeah, it autosigned my .dsc
<awen_> Vorian: so it signed it, but you still get an error?
<Vorian> hmm
<Vorian> never mind
<Vorian> found the error
<Vorian> sorry
<awen_> Vorian: okay :)
<Vorian> bad Vorian
<awen_> Vorian: can happen to us all... it's getting late, at least where I am ;)
<Vorian> hehe
<awen_> night people
#ubuntu-motu 2007-12-26
* persia changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Unmet Deps time! http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/debcheck/ | QA resources from http://qa.ubuntuwire.com
<Megaqwerty> Hi, I have a question about the MOTU. I was wondering if you build a package for Ubuntu, do you have to watch the main site for new versions/patches/etc.? That's really the only thing holding me back from contributing, as I don't always have the time to do said actions.
<Hobbsee> usually a good idea, yes
<Hobbsee> sometimes people file bugs about software that's out of date
<Hobbsee> there are also watch files, which let you scan for changes
<Megaqwerty> Hobbsee: so, there's really no "Oh, here's a package that hasn't been updated/built yet, I guess I have time to help out..." It's really quite a commitment when you work on a project, right?
<Megaqwerty> s/project/package/
<Hobbsee> Megaqwerty: you do not need to work on "new packages" - you're quite free to do bug fixes, etc.
<Hobbsee> Megaqwerty: or work in teams, which keep packages up to date
<Megaqwerty> Hobbsee: so, are you saying joining a team is more like: A) Report on needed update posted B) Whomever has the time updates it ?
<Hobbsee> Megaqwerty: yeah.  i don't do it like that - i just fix bugs, etc usually
<persia> Megaqwerty: Well, joining a team is more like coordinating between team members about things to be done and who has time to do it.  Not just waiting for someone to have time.
<Hobbsee> projects often have rss feeds, etc, so the info comes to you, too
<Megaqwerty> persia: could you elaborate on how that works?
<persia> Megaqwerty: Teams generally have mailing lists, dedicated IRC channels, and sometimes wiki pages that indicate who is working on what, and the currrent progress.  It's a little different for each team.  If your interests match a team, you'd do best to contact that team and ask "How can I help?".  If you just want to help out, chasing bugs is probably easiest.
<Megaqwerty> persia: so, are the teams listed on the MOTU site?
<persia> Megaqwerty: Some of them.  There are also teams that don't restrict themselves to universe or main, and work on a subset of software, like the mozilla team or the games team or the edubuntu team.
<persia> Megaqwerty: A better question perhaps is, what interests you?
<Megaqwerty> persia: well, anything really. I currently work on Getdeb packages which are generally pretty broad in spectrum. I like the environment where they have a bugtracker which lists what packages need to be updated or created, and I just pick whatever I feel I have the time to do. But I wanted to start contributing directly to ubuntu, which is what brought me here. So, I'm really up for anything that's not too difficult (anything with a makef
<Megaqwerty> *Some form of a makefile
<persia> Megaqwerty: If you're coming from getdeb, I'd like to encourage you to try to tackle part of http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs/no_watch.php or http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs/no_updated.php.  The first list is packages not maintained in Debian where we don't know the upstream status, and the second list is packages not maintained in Debian where we ship an older version.
<persia> Getting these updated would be a great step towards having the most current software.  Most are in universe, so you'd be working with MOTU (although some belong to special teams: check the Maintainer entry in the source package).
<Megaqwerty> persia: Thanks! let me look at the pages and see if I have any further questions about how this all works. :)
<Megaqwerty> persia: Okay, so say I wanted to work on "anyevent" I would go to the launchpad page, build the latest version...then what?
<persia> Megaqwerty: First, check to see if there is already an update bug, which would be tracking status.  If there isn't, or if it is unassigned, open one and assign yourself.  Then, update the package from CPAN to work with hardy, and create an interdiff for sponsor review.  You probably want to review https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing for hints and process.
<Megaqwerty> persia: is an "interdiff" the same as a .diff.gz?
<persia> Megaqwerty: No, it's the differences between two diff.gz files.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Interdiff
<Megaqwerty> persia: alright, cool. the name makes more sense now ;)
<persia> Megaqwerty: We use interdiff to communicate packaging changes when there is a new upstream version, as debdiff mixes the packaging and upstream changes, and is confusing.  With an interdiff, the sponsors can construct the new diff.gz from the old diff.gz, and look at the specific changes when reviewing the work.
<Megaqwerty> persia: okay, so how do I go about giving this diff to a sponsor? Attach it to the "new version" bug report?
<effie_jayx> persia, I received the upload email... thanks
<persia> Megaqwerty: First, test to make sure you can reconstruct your diff, then subscribe the sponsors queue.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing#head-b205c74e27fe15e79e10c9e7f14d3cdfb359d81d for details.
<persia> effie_jayx: There's another missing manpage in that package, but it takes so long to bootstrap, I'm not sure I want to build it again :)
<effie_jayx> persia,  I also received some bug reports for builds... 4 different emails stating a build error...
<effie_jayx> I don't quite understand those emails
<effie_jayx> persia,  it takes a while to build ... yes...
<persia> effie_jayx: The updated package failed to build when uploaded.  There seems to be a persistent problem right now.  If you need help understanding the mail, best to ask here (although I'm not the best person to answer).
<effie_jayx> persia, State: Chroot problem
<effie_jayx> I checked the log
<effie_jayx> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libstdc++6
<effie_jayx> it happens on 4 architectures...
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: it's broken
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  the package?
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  it builds ok here..
<effie_jayx> should I add a build log?
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: no, the buildds are broken
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  :S
<Megaqwerty> persia: okay, I have more of a packaging question for you: Is use of cdbs encouraged, discouraged, or neither?
<persia> Megaqwerty: neither really.  I like it, but that's me.  Best practice for an update is to try to keep the current packaging, except where you need to fix bugs.
<Megaqwerty> persia: Cool. I wasn't planning on changing the rules, but from all of the package sources I've downloaded from Ubuntu, I could never really tell.
<persia> Megaqwerty: For Debian packages, the tools used are chosen by the maintainer, and Ubuntu generally leaves those alone.  For new-in-Ubuntu packages, the tools are chosen by the initial packager, and others usually leave these alone.
<Megaqwerty> persia: Got it.
<cdm10> I'm new to Bash scripting and Debian packaging, and I need to know how to run some Python within my postinst and prerm scripts.
<imbrandon> cdm10: the short anwser is "dont" postinst scripts are shell scripts, keep them that way :)
<cdm10> imbrandon: alright, so I have to learn some shell-scripting... darn.
<imbrandon> :)
<cdm10> imbrandon: Anyway, I don't really understand the structure of it. I have one created by dh_make.
<imbrandon> dh_make is only a template and often dosent fit what ou need it for, postinst is just a script that gets called after installation as the name implys
<cdm10> imbrandon: alright... so, how might it be called, and how do I need to handle the different parameters that might be passed to it?
<cdm10> I just want to add something to anacron when it installs, and remove it when it's removed.
<nxvl> hey
<nxvl> imbrandon: can u do me a favor?
<imbrandon> are you using cdbs ?
<imbrandon> heya nxvl
<cdm10> imbrandon: yeah
<imbrandon> sure
<nxvl> imbrandon: please install tuxpaint-config and check if it apears on the menu
<nxvl> imbrandon: you are using KDE, right?
<imbrandon> nxvl: sure give me a moment
<nxvl> imbrandon: thnx
<imbrandon> not right now i'm not
<nxvl> oh
<imbrandon> i'm in gnome
<nxvl> i need to check it on kde
<nxvl> nevermind
<imbrandon> actualy right now i'm at console but thats totaly seperate
<imbrandon> :)
<cdm10> imbrandon: yes to the cdbs question :)
<nxvl> yep
<nxvl> i'm working on bug #173294
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173294 in tuxpaint-config "There are no easy way to change tuxpaint configuration" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173294
<nxvl> and as i have seen it installs the .desktop for kde
<nxvl> and not for gnome
<nxvl> so i wanted to make sure
<imbrandon> cdm10: sure then make a anacron file and install it via the .install file in /etc/cron.daily or similar
<imbrandon> is normaly how that is handled
<minghua> imbrandon: Wrong advice.  I believe python is (partially) allowed in maintainer scripts in Ubuntu.  Perl is definitely allowed.
<cdm10> imbrandon: Ah, so I don't have to muck around in anacrontab. That's good.
<imbrandon> minghua: hrm strange , never seen it in practice
<cdm10> imbrandon: I'm not sure what you mean by the .install file, and I also need some documentation as to how to create this file... could you help me with that?
<imbrandon> cdm10: debian/<package>.install , it should be explained int he packing guide
<imbrandon> lemme find a refrence
<cdm10> imbrandon: thanks
<cdm10> imbrandon: hmm, I don't see *.install in there. Would that be generated by dh_make? And, why can't I just add that cron file thingy to the files that my setup.py installs? (I'm using distutils)
<cdm10> Do I have to create the .install file?
<nxvl> imbrandon: to install a .desktop file it's only needed to dh_desktop on install at rules, doesn't it?
<imbrandon> nxvl: yea
<persia> install files are documented in man dh_install.
<nxvl> is there a problem if the upstream install a desktop file and i add anotherone on debian/ ?
<persia> maintainer scripts are demystified from http://women.debian.org/wiki/English/MaintainerScripts
<nxvl> (the upstream one seems to work only for kde)
<minghua> imbrandon: sudo's postinst, for example.
<persia> nxvl: Don't do that.  If upstream puts it in the wrong place, move it.  Upstream .desktop files are better.
<nxvl> persia: what i need to edit is the makefile, thats the way to do it?
<minghua> imbrandon: The postinsts of linux-image-* in Debian are perl scripts too, not sure about Ubuntu though.
<cdm10> persia: Is this file actually called <nameofpackage>.install, or is it called package.install?
<imbrandon> nxvl: patch it
<persia> nxvl: Yes.  patch the Makefile.
<imbrandon> then send patch upstreams
<persia> cdm10: Either debian/install or debian/<nameofpackage>.install, depending.  See the man page.
<Amaranth> really? patch the Makefile?
 * minghua also found bash's preinst is a ELF binary -- which makes sense.
<Amaranth> I would just add a bit in rules to move the file
<imbrandon> Amaranth: either way is better than making a new one
<cdm10> persia: alright. So, when I dpkg_buildpackage it, it should put that file in the right place on the filestructure of the .deb?
<nxvl> the most strange think is that it has some gnome lines commented
<RenatoSilva>  Hi people, I'm building my 1st .DEB package, but I only know how to copy files to the system (lot of simplistic tutorials). To start, I want to know just how to put an icon of my application on the system menu. How???? Is this the wrong channel? Please let me know.
<persia> Amaranth: That works too.  I just don't like mv in debian/rules, as it often causes the fails-to-build-twice-in-a-row bug.
<Amaranth> eh, why does it need to build twice in a row? :P
<persia> RenatoSilva: You need a .desktop file.
<cdm10> RenatoSilva: You need to create a .desktop file and put it into the /usr/share/applications/ directory.
<persia> Amaranth: To prove that debian/rules clean really does.
<cdm10> RenatoSilva: You could look at other .desktop files as an example.
<imbrandon> cdm10: that file tells where it to put the other files in the stuc , you really should read the package guide
<cdm10> imbrandon: where would I find that? A google gives me this: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<imbrandon> !packageguide
<ubotu> packagingguide is The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<cdm10> imbrandon: ah, thanks
<RenatoSilva> cdm10: may I text-edit them? I'm taking a look right now....
<cdm10> RenatoSilva: Nautilus is weird about .desktop files, you may have to drag them into gedit or run some editor on them.
<RenatoSilva> cdm10: ok
<cdm10> When creating a script for /usr/bin for a python app, is it better to have the script be a python script that imports and runs your application, or to have it be a shellscript that just executes your python script+
<cdm10> ?
<persia> cdm10: import and run
<cdm10> persia: alright... just asking 'cause I noticed that system-config-printer just execs it.
<persia> cdm10: With a shell script?
<cdm10> persia: yep.
<persia> Odd.  Most things I see are executable python scripts in /usr/bin/
<RenatoSilva> cdm10: how to make this .desktop to appear somehwere?
<cdm10> RenatoSilva: Not entirely sure, I just looked at other ones and followed their lead...
<imbrandon> DEBUILD_DPKG_BUILDPACKAGE_OPTS="-i -ICVS -I.svn -I.bzr"
<imbrandon> err
<persia> .desktop entry spec is at http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/, and the desktop menu spec (where things end up) is at http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/latest/
<RenatoSilva> cdm10:  oh true!
<RenatoSilva> cdm10: sorry
<cdm10> persia: I'm wondering if there are some conventions for .desktop files specific to Ubuntu/Gnome.
<persia> cdm10: There are a couple things used by the desktop team to hide some applications by default, etc.  For universe packages, we try to follow the standards, and push to Debian and upstream.  The advantage of getting them upstream is that otherwise they don't get translated.
<RenatoSilva> I'm intending to put source and bin and extras altogether in a single folder, like a win application. In this way, what should be a good place to put the application base directory? /usr/local/myapp?
<cdm10> persia: ok... does that spec have a list of the categories that can be used?
<persia> RenatoSilva: You don't want to do that.  Please put executables in /usr/bin, architecture specific stuff in /usr/lib/<package>, and other stuff in /usr/share/<package>?
<persia> cdm10: http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/latest/apa.html
<cdm10> persia: thanks
 * persia suggests reading the whole spec, and not just that page
<RenatoSilva> persia: thank you, I always have seen lib as for libraries and share for shared files
<RenatoSilva> persia: the executable is a single jar, put it directly on bin or must have a script calling java ?
<persia> RenatoSilva: You may be interested in http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<persia> RenatoSilva: I'm the wrong person to ask about Java.  Best to ask questions generally of the channel.
<RenatoSilva> ok
<RenatoSilva> the executable is a single jar, put it directly on bin or must have a script calling java ?
<imbrandon> RenatoSilva: looks like frostwire ( a java app ) uses a script, but i'm no java expert either and thats only one example and i dunno if its the best one
<cdm10> What's the preferred mechanism for having an app run as root? Should I put #! /usr/bin/gksudo /usr/bin/env python into my launch script in /usr/bin? It seems sorta ugly...
<Amaranth> cdm10: No the .desktop should call your program with gksudo
<imbrandon> cdm10: have the desktop file use it
<persia> cdm10: Please don't use #!/usr/bin/env python.  #!/usr/bin/python is much preferred.
<cdm10> persia: alright, I'll fix that
<persia> Amaranth: That won't work for KDE :(
<cdm10> What worries me is having it work in both KDE and Gnome...
<Amaranth> persia: Install two .desktop files
<persia> Amaranth: Ugly, and hard to push upstream.
<cdm10> How do I have it run the appropriate thing? (gksudo|kdesu)
<persia> The menu package provides a `su-to-root` function, but menu isn't in the default Ubuntu install.  It's also possible to have a script that detects the right function, and calls that.  The better solution is to make the app not require root.
<cdm10> persia: If I do put gksu/gksudo in the .desktop file, should I depend on it?
<imbrandon> yes
<cdm10> ok.
<persia> cdm10: You could, but it would annoy KDE users.
<imbrandon> persia: sometimes thats unavoidable, if the app is gtk youir going to anyhow
<cdm10> Well, it's a GTK app... which would probably annoy them as well.
<persia> imbrandon: True.
<cdm10> This may be a bit offtopic, but it could save me from having to run as root.
<cdm10> Are there user-specific anacrons, like with cron?
<imbrandon> sure
<Amaranth> http://f8d.org/?c=236
<imbrandon> both in the main crontab and user crontabs can both run jobs as other users
<imbrandon> m h dom mon dow user  command
<cdm10> Actually, I'd rather have my app run as root... so, is there any best way to do this?
<cdm10> depend on gksu, use it in the .desktop, NotShowIn=KDE?
<imbrandon> one question, gui app on a cron ? sounds bad
<cdm10> imbrandon: no, the gui part doesn't go into cron.
<persia> cdm10: Can you not do something with capabilities?  Apps running as root are not ideal.
<imbrandon> cdm10: dont use the NotShowIn , it will pull aditional deps in kde but no reason to disallow it
<cdm10> imbrandon: alright
<cdm10> persia: It's a backup application, and I'd like it to be able to run when no one's logged in, and I'd also like to have something running in anacron... and I'm not sure how to have anacron run something every day as each user.
<persia> cdm10: Right.  Split the app into the portion that does backup and the portion that does configuration.  Have the backup run as root (or a backup user with capabilities) in anacron, configured by the postinst.  Grant a special group write access to the configuration file, and have the tool edit the file.
<cdm10> persia: This is getting way more complex than I had planned :) but it sounds like the right way to do it.
<cdm10> persia: Actually, I don't like that idea... because the user will be able to set the backup target, and if it's running as root, that's a great way to let normal users change stuff that should only be accessible by root... I could drastically change the app so that this wouldn't happen, but that's not really an option at this point.
<persia> cdm10: As an added benefit, the .desktop file doesn't need to give root to the GUI configuration tool :)
<cdm10> persia: but what about the problem of the user being able to set anything as the backup target?
<persia> cdm10: Do you mean the security concern that one user could back up another user's files?  That's the reason one has to be a member of the backup group to be able to modify the configuration file.  Those users would be trusted.
<cdm10> persia: No, one user could set any directory to be the target of the backup.
<persia> cdm10: The worry of overwriting files then?  Same protection: trusted group.
<cdm10> persia: I sorta wanted to make something that someone could install and have it Just Work without having to mess around with groups.
<cdm10> persia: So, having it run as root could be a good idea... 'cause there's already a set of trusted users in place that can run it.
<imbrandon> system administrators and root users dont always ==
<persia> cdm10: Then just use one of the already trusted groups.  I forget whether adm or admin is default, but those seem reasonable.  In the default case, the installing user would be the trusted user.  In special cases, the administrators would modify the groups.
<imbrandon> admin is default
<persia> imbrandon: Very true, but they are likely the same for the standard use case, no?
<cdm10> persia: So, that means users won't have to sudo-authenticate each time?
<imbrandon> persia: mostly yea
<persia> cdm10: Right.  The configuration file would be group-writable, so the backup admin (who would belong to that group) could edit the file.  Others would get a permission denied error (be sure to trap this in your code, and present a nice message).
<cdm10> persia: Isn't it a better idea to have them sudo-authenticate, so they know that they're doing something that could potentially mess up their system?
<cdm10> persia: I mean, someone could set some important folder as their backup target... rdiff-backup wouldn't prevent that, I don't think.
<persia> cdm10: If you like.  I just don't like sudo for GUIs because of the potential for a bug in the GUI to crash the system.
<cdm10> persia: hmm, I'll think about how to do this.
<cdm10> Programming is one thing, but packaging... that's a minefield.
<cdm10> It's confused me more than anything else in the process :)
<persia> cdm10: The packaging can be simple, but it tends to expose lots of issues with the underlying code, which can make it very complex indeed :)
<cdm10> persia: yeah...
<cdm10> persia: So, if I were to do this groups thing... I'd use the admin group, which is the same as the group with sudo access (by default, in Ubuntu), right?
<cdm10> persia: and I'd have to create the config file in the postinst so I could set the group ownership.
<persia> cdm10: That'd be my quick & dirty suggestion.  There are other ways to do it as well.
<persia> cdm10: You can push the config file normally, and use the postinst to reset ownership & permissions.
<cdm10> persia: ok
<cdm10> persia: I think I'll wimp out and just have it all run as root, for the time being... it's a work in progress, so I'll probably change it to a better way in the future.
<cdm10> persia: Where can I find documentation on how to create a crontab file to put in cron.daily (which I'm told will be executed automatically by anacron)
 * persia suspects the answer is in man dh_installcron, and suggests reading the debhelper man pages more generally, and asking questions generally of the channel.
<cdm10> persia: sorry, I thought you had said something about the cron thing before, which is why I asked you... you're right, i'm bad at reading documentation, and should get better instead of annoying people on IRC :)
<imbrandon> cdm10: apt-mirror uses dh_installcron you can look at it for a simple example of what your wanting
<imbrandon> its pretty simplistic use of it
<imbrandon> but i do recomend reading the doc stil
<imbrandon> still*
<cdm10> imbrandon: thanks
<imbrandon> the quick and dirty is use dh_installcron in your rules ( or cdbs ) and make a debian/cron.d file with the correct info ( this is but just one way to accomplish this )
<nxvl> imbrandon: are you using hardy or gutsy?
<imbrandon> nxvl: gutsy with hardy and sid chroot(s)
<imbrandon> i'll likely upgrade to hardy mid-jan
<nxvl> imbrandon: i need to test the hardy menu entry, is there any way to check it with chroot?
<cdm10> imbrandon: so, including the proper cdbs thingy will let me just stick a cron.d file into debian/ ? ok. Is there something like that for .desktop files? Right now, my setup.py file handles those.
<nxvl> i have a hardy VM at work, but at home i can run one, my PC crashes if i try :P
<imbrandon> if you use the debhelper.mk via cdbs yes just create a debian/cron.d ( please read on it though )
<persia> cdm10: No, and it's a bug, but you do want to include dh_desktop in case someone fixes it in the future.
<cdm10> persia: So, where should I stick my .desktop files? I have them in a data/ directory now.
<imbrandon> cdm10: yea there is a dh_* ( debhelper ) script for damn near anything you want, and cdbs makes use of most of those , but its good to know what ones you need/want and what you can overide etc
<cdm10> persia: I'd like to keep them in a place where my setup.py can find them, so I can install them from there until they fix the problem...
<cdm10> imbrandon: ok, but the desktop one is broken?
<imbrandon> correct
<nxvl> imbrandon: did you use pbuilder as chroot or another one?
<imbrandon> nxvl: generaly pbuilder as chroot, except for sid, i use a real debootstrapd chroot and sbuild both
<nxvl> oh! ok
<imbrandon> because i sometimes do gui stuff in my sid one so i have lots of other stuff mounted bind
<imbrandon> with it
<imbrandon> nxvl: depending on how complicted you want to get you cold probably use a nested x server and xhost+ localhost on it, then export DISPLAY=:X in the pbuilder-chroot and use ome gui apps in it
<imbrandon> might need to bind mount tmp too not sure
<imbrandon> could*
<nxvl> imbrandon: i prefer to use VMs :D
<imbrandon> nxvl: yea most of the time its far easier to use a vm
<nxvl> and since i'm most of the time at work, it's not usual that i make whing at home
<nxvl> i only came to my beth
<imbrandon> :)
<RenatoSilva> cdm10: are ypou still there?
<RenatoSilva> and the others
<cdm10> RenatoSilva: oh, hi... sorry 'bout that
<imbrandon> persia: did you see irclogs.ubuntuwire.com ? december is a few days behind and i'd like to fix a few more things before i add a link to it etc but its generaly useable
<imbrandon> err ircstats.uw.c
<imbrandon> not logs
<RenatoSilva> cdm10: about what?
<cdm10> RenatoSilva: never mind
<nxvl> finaly i'm happy with the changes :D
<persia> imbrandon: I think you're duplicating http://ubuntuircstats.org/ (although your data goes back further).  What is the additional value?
<RenatoSilva> cdm10: I want to thank you n everybody very very much coz I just have right now my first .DEB package in life! rs...magic! rsss
<nxvl> now i can sleep well
<nxvl> :D
<imbrandon> persia: its going to be a join effort once worked out
<imbrandon> joint*
<RenatoSilva> cdm10: I want to share it with you, who wants to see it?
<persia> imbrandon: OK.  I like the ubuntuircstats graphs better, but I like the ircstats.uw.c history.  Also, it'd be nice to have consistent naming, so I'm in favour of ircstats.uw.c.
<cdm10> RenatoSilva: You should look into getting a PPA
<RenatoSilva> cdm10: PPA?
<cdm10> RenatoSilva: It's part of Launchpad, it lets you set up your own package repo
<imbrandon> persia: yea the problem with the other graphs is its irssi log specific, and the historical data is all eggdrop
<imbrandon> but thats all tech, it can be worked arround
<persia> imbrandon: That's fine.  Can history usefully be extracted from irclogs.u.c ?
<RenatoSilva> cdm10: hosted at Launchpad?
<cdm10> RenatoSilva: yeah
<imbrandon> after 2 or 3 hours of wgeting and some magling with shell scripts yea :)
<nxvl> persia: how was the christmas out there?
<RenatoSilva> cdm10: can't believe, very nice!
<imbrandon> persia: in other words doable and will be done but takes a bit o work
<persia> nxvl: Everyone went to work, and had a productive day.  Most people are frantically cleaning in preparation for next Monday.
<imbrandon> all my data came from irclogs.u.c
<persia> imbrandon: Understood.  My personal preference is for a reduced set of namespaces and close integration and collaboration with everyone.  Sounds like you're on the right path :)
<imbrandon> yup yup :)
<persia> imbrandon: Also, I really like the separation of word use frequency and nick reference on the ircstats.uw.c page.  If that could be kept, it would be nice.
<nxvl> persia: wats next monday?
<persia> nxvl: The 31st of January.
<persia> s/January/December/
<imbrandon> persia: yup
<nxvl> oh right!
<nxvl> persia: so there is no christmas spirit on Tokyo?
<RenatoSilva> cdm10: I'm logged in on Launchpad. How to find this PPA?
<nxvl> imbrandon: in USA there is a lot os christmas spirit or there is also not much?
<persia> nxvl: Not especially.  It's not a popular holiday here.  Some people go out on dates.
<cdm10> RenatoSilva: google for launchpad ppa, i'm sure you'll find a guide
<imbrandon> nxvl: its really commercialy popular here
<nxvl> imbrandon: same here
<nxvl> imbrandon: but people say that it's a family holiday
<imbrandon> RenatoSilva: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.launchpad.net%2FPPAQuickStart&ei=dONxR5n9FKHWeczmiTM&usg=AFQjCNFK9uNfZO57MR7ZCYjmToRT7Fy69Q&sig2=yHmN7DuTrz_tPm8rtBFIlg
<imbrandon> err
<imbrandon> https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<imbrandon> there ya go
<imbrandon> sorry bout the long paste
<nxvl> RenatoSilva: also you can click on "PPA Archive" on the left and the click on help, top left
<RenatoSilva> imbrandon: thank u
<RenatoSilva> uouah, I have to become an Ubuntero rs
<imbrandon> thats easy, just agree and sign the CoC
<imbrandon> then upload it to LP
<RenatoSilva> it seems theny get a src pkg and build there, I can't send a binary pkg ...
<Hobbsee> ppa is broken currently
<Hobbsee> i think
<cdm10> RenatoSilva: yeah, so your build-depends have to be right
<nxvl> i don't use PPA, and i haven't use it never
<RenatoSilva> imbrandon: they accept binary pkgs?
<imbrandon> RenatoSilva: correct, then it will build the binary from the source for i386 and x86_64
<persia> RenatoSilva: Why would anyone want a binary package?
<cdm10> RenatoSilva: they'll make a binary package for you on the server
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: likely but it will be fixed eventualy* :)
<RenatoSilva> persia: my source is Java, how they will know how to compile it?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: in some days, yes
<cdm10> RenatoSilva: that's what your rules file is for...
<persia> RenatoSilva: You will provide an automated build system and call it with debian/rules.
<RenatoSilva> persia: but to build the app it must have installed a Java 6 compiler
<cdm10> RenatoSilva: you need to put that in your build-depends
<nxvl> RenatoSilva: what bug are you working at?
<cdm10> and it'll install it before it attempts to compile it.
<persia> RenatoSilva: Yes.  That's what the build-depends line in debian/control does.
<imbrandon> RenatoSilva: sure then build-depends on IcedTea or gcj
<RenatoSilva> cdm10: build-depends..hum... cool
 * imbrandon goes back to uploading christmass pictures while i wait for libvisual to compile
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: have a good christmass ?
<RenatoSilva> cdm10: install before compiling??
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah :
<nxvl> imbrandon: flickr?
<Hobbsee> * :)
<RenatoSilva> nxvl: bug?
<cdm10> RenatoSilva: hmm?
<imbrandon> nxvl: yea i store most all my pictures on flickr
 * nxvl adds imbrandon as friend
<cdm10> RenatoSilva: I'm not the best person to ask, actually. All I know is that you make a rules script to compile the package, and put the stuff you need in order to compile it in the build-depends.
<RenatoSilva> imbrandon: I guess I'd build-depend from sun-java6-jdk
<imbrandon> RenatoSilva: thats not possible on our buildd's
<imbrandon> because of the lic screen
<imbrandon> thus IcedTea or gcj
<persia> imbrandon: Are you sure?  I thought there was some preseeding in place.
<imbrandon> persia: ahh well if they fixed it reciently yes
 * persia thinks it was only a few days ago
<imbrandon> but not that i'm aware but i dont follow java closely
<imbrandon> ahh very very likely then
<imbrandon> RenatoSilva: then it looks like you can but you'll likely have to jump through a hoop or two
<imbrandon> sorry i cant be more specific than that, its my extent of java experince
<RenatoSilva> imbrandon: java is free software now
<imbrandon> RenatoSilva: sure, well in a sense , but yea i'm aware
<imbrandon> RenatoSilva: i was more specificly talking aobut the debconf question agreeing to the doj?? thing when installing on the buildds
<imbrandon> but persia sugests thats likely fixed now
<nxvl> RenatoSilva: aren't you working on a bug? whats your package? a debianization?
<RenatoSilva> imbrandon: I guess many apps just can't leave original Sun Java 6 because the other compilers just don't do all the things Sun's one (version 6) does
<imbrandon> RenatoSilva: i totaly understand the delima, i just dident know there was a solution untill just now
<nxvl> i prefer not to use java at all :D
<persia> RenatoSilva: Yes, but Sun Java 6 isn't free.  Java 7 will be free, and there are free Javas around.
<imbrandon> nxvl: btw, fwiw my pics ( except the ones i'm currently uploading arent there yet ) are at http://www.flickr.com/photos/imbrandon/sets
<imbrandon> since you asked :)
<RenatoSilva> nxvl: my packange is just my 1st package rs.. I took a Java calculator I've wrote and packaged it into a .DEB right now rs...and the guys are telling me now about Lauchpad's personal repository rs
<nxvl> imbrandon: i was looking at them :P
<nxvl> RenatoSilva: oh ok, so there is a debianisation :p
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: btw, got a sec? help me fill in the missing names of these KDE people, i forgot who some of them were :) lol /me is bad
<imbrandon> http://www.flickr.com/photos/imbrandon/2092209213/in/set-72157603397616729/
<RenatoSilva> persia: hum, why? source not completely opened still?
<persia> RenatoSilva: Source is open, but license isn't DFSG-free.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hm.  i think that's johnflux on the far left.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon:  i don' tknow the other one
<RenatoSilva> nxvl: what's a debianisation? someone learning hwo to build a .deb? rsss...
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: don't quote me on that, though
<imbrandon> ahh right yup john
<imbrandon> okies
 * Hobbsee was not at mtv
<Hobbsee> and those two were not in sevilla :)
<RenatoSilva> persia: DFSG?
<nxvl> RenatoSilva: not, it's making a .deb package from a source for first time
<imbrandon> yea i know, but you likely would have met the kde peeples :)
<imbrandon> aleaste some of them :)
<persia> RenatoSilva: http://www.debian.org/social_contract#guidelines
<RenatoSilva> nxvl: so ...now I'm a deb packager
<RenatoSilva> nxvl: rss
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: yea i know its john , i rember now, he was my room mate at UDS MTV
<nxvl> RenatoSilva: stuff like
<LucidFox> When preparing a new upstream release, should I strive for prettification or minimal divergence if an older version is in Debian?
<imbrandon> minimal divergence, then perfecion via a patch sent upstream
<imbrandon> ( to debian )
<imbrandon> so both :)
<Amaranth> imbrandon: you were at mtv uds?
<Amaranth> I don't remember seeing you there :P
<RenatoSilva> nxvl: actually my interest on learning this is that every time a new version of Ubuntu comes, I have to follow some manual steps to get my modem working...
<imbrandon> Amaranth: yea , i sat at your table talking beryl stuff most of the time, infact i made most of the beryl package while at uds
<nxvl> are the modems stiff alive?
<Amaranth> oh yeah
<imbrandon> heh
<Amaranth> didn't click as the same person
<nxvl> i thougt there where extinct
<imbrandon> that was me :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: heh.  then surely you should know that :)
<nxvl> s/stiff/still/g
<RenatoSilva> nxvl: so I was thinking about packaging the process into a .deb, it'd be simply a driver package for Lucent/Agere which you install and get the winmodem working out of the box...
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: yea i just had forgotten, it had been a whole
<imbrandon> while*
<LucidFox> If dropping dpatches, should I leave them in debian/patches and only remove from 00list, or delete them?
<Amaranth> back then the only thing i was doing was trying to help them run the project properly :P
<nxvl> RenatoSilva: sis you reinstall the whole system or just upgrade?
<imbrandon> LucidFox: either works , i generaly leave them if I'm not the maintainer
<nxvl> s/sis/did
<LucidFox> ok
<Amaranth> and I was actually sent there to try to persuade people to reject the whole idea
<imbrandon> Amaranth: yup, i rember :)
<RenatoSilva> nxvl: I just can't upgrade
<imbrandon> oh i was really vocal against it if you rember, but i also made the packages too so it was a catch22
<Amaranth> hehe
<Amaranth> I'm a sucker for bling
<nxvl> LucidFox: it's better to left the files and only delete the entrys from 00list, so if someone want that patch for somereasons it's still there
<imbrandon> i think me and keybuk were the loudest for "not by default"
<nxvl> RenatoSilva: why?
<Amaranth> We had our own RDF thing going
<chillywilly> what method does the desktop use to automatically mount removable media?
<imbrandon> we litterly grilled Quinn for 2 hours one day
<imbrandon> heh
<Amaranth> right, you were asking the wrong person, should have talked to onestone :P
<chillywilly> is it a udev thing?
<persia> chillywilly: udev + hal + dbus + dbus-listener-of-choice
<imbrandon> chillywilly: depends on the desktop, gnome and kde do it diffrently
<Amaranth> chillywilly: it's a hal thing
<nxvl> well, time to sleep
<nxvl> read you tomorrow
<chillywilly> ok, gnome
<imbrandon> Amaranth: yea, but at that time Quinn was the "face at uds"
<chillywilly> ok
<cdm10> So, I'd like to put a crontab file in cron.daily to be run by anacron... do I jsut leave everything as *?
<Amaranth> hal says "hey this thing got hooked up" and in gnome gnome-volume-manager says "ok, i'll mount it then"
<imbrandon> cdm10: no
<Amaranth> then talk over dbus
<imbrandon> i dont think so
<cdm10> imbrandon: what do I need to do then? The crontab(5) manpage doesn't really help with knowing how to use it with anacron.
<imbrandon> hrm honestly i dont know, look at an existing cron.daily is the best awnser
<imbrandon> i can come up with
<Amaranth> err, they talk
<Amaranth> long day :P
<cdm10> imbrandon: i looked at the one for apt-mirror, but i'm not sure if it does what i want
<persia> cdm10: man anacrontab
<imbrandon> apt-mirror uses cron.d not cront.daily
<cdm10> persia: I'm not looking to edit the anacrontab, I know how to do that... I was just told that the best way to add something to anacrontab with a package was to put something in cron.daily
<cdm10> imbrandon: ah, someone recommended I look at that package.
<imbrandon> cdm10: yea i did ( i maintain it and knew it used it )
<cdm10> imbrandon: oh, ok.
<persia> cdm10: Have you looked at the files currently installed in your local /etc/cron.daily?
<imbrandon> but cron.d != cron.daily
<cdm10> persia: Damn, that would be a smart idea.
<imbrandon> hrm i said that about 5 lines ago
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> 23:43:07 < imbrandon> hrm honestly i dont know, look at an existing cron.daily is the best awnser
<imbrandon> lol
 * persia was just repeating imbrandon's previous advice
<cdm10> Damn, I feel stupid
<imbrandon> heh no worries we're all at that point sometimes
<cdm10> wait a sec, what cdbs thingy do I include to install the cron.* stuff?
<cdm10> imbrandon: hopefully I can be a useful developer when I get this stuff figured out :)
<imbrandon> it will call dh_installcron, so follow `man dh_installcron` instructions
<imbrandon> it == cdbs
<persia> cdm10: First, look through the dh_ commands to figure out which you want.  Then, look through the /usr/share/cdbs/1/ directory to figure out which to include.
<cdm10> persia: alright, I'll do that, and write it down.
<RenatoSilva> nxvl: because I'm on a dialed connection and have not the alternative CD :(
<RenatoSilva> cdm10: well guys it'd be hard trying PPA now, so I've set the package at this location: http://br.geocities.com/br.renatosilva/jaca/jaca_1.0-20071105_all.deb.zip
<RenatoSilva> extract the zip to get the .deb (yahoo denies .deb uploads)
<cdm10> RenatoSilva: I'm no expert, so I'll let the others see if it's built properly...
<RenatoSilva> cdm10: rs....you can trust, it will not rm-rf your HD rs....
<cdm10> RenatoSilva: it's not that I don't trust it... I can look inside it without installing it... but I just won't be of any help in telling you whether it's properly set up.
<RenatoSilva> cdm10: anyway you may want to open it and take a look into it to know what will be done exactly....but let me say...it's just an (super power) calculator with an icon on Gnome's menu :D
<LucidFox> RenatoSilva> Why don't you upload the source package?
<cdm10> RenatoSilva: alright, well, I'm just not that interesting in it right now...
<RenatoSilva> LucidFox: upload to IRC? is it possible?
<cdm10> damn, i meant interested
<LucidFox> no, not to IRC
<RenatoSilva> cdm10: I thank you anyway for your tips...:D
<cdm10> np
<LucidFox> to wherever the deb is
<cdm10> Wait, is ppa actually broken?
<LucidFox> No...
<cdm10> oh, ok
<LucidFox> Shouldn't be
<cdm10> I was a bit confused with this talk of ppa not working
<RenatoSilva> LucidFox: the deb is on mny machine and on the link I've provided, so I don't understando you rs....
<RenatoSilva> understand rs
<RenatoSilva> it was very nice to learn this, thank you everybody rs...
<RenatoSilva> i'm going...bye
<imbrandon> my christmas photos uploaded if anyone cares :P http://www.flickr.com/photos/imbrandon/sets/72157603548861205/
<cdm10> What categories do I set in my .desktop file for it to appear in the Administration menu?
<cdm10> Rather than preferences...
<cdm10> Ah, never mind, got it.
<imbrandon> System;Settings
<imbrandon> ?
<cdm10> imbrandon: Yeah, just figured that out. Sorry to spam channel...
<cdm10> rather, sorry for spamming the channel
<imbrandon> np
<cdm10> I don't entirely understand the manpage for dh
<cdm10> damn enter key got in the way
<cdm10> for dh_install
<cdm10> Is each line suppposed to be like...
<cdm10> foo.desktop /usr/share/applications/
<Hobbsee> cdm10: yes, i think so
<cdm10> Hobbsee: alright, i will try that
<cdm10> So, if I have /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk included in rules, that'll do everything including dh_installcron?
<imbrandon> should yes
 * persia notes that a .desktop file should only have one (1) Main category, so "System; Settings;" ends up showing twice in a menu, which is not preferred.
<cdm10> persia: ok, thanks
<cdm10> What's the purpose of the dirs file?
<cdm10> Everything seems to work fine without it...
<persia> cdm10: To work around broken build systems that don't create the right directories.  Alternately, to force directory creation to support odd dh_install workarounds for non-ideal build systems.
<cdm10> persia: alright.
<cdm10> Now, is there anything particular I should do with my .desktop file? Right now, my distutils setup.py handles it, but I remember someone saying something about putting it in debian/ for some reason.
<imbrandon> other than install it in the correct location, nothing, debhelper.mk should take care of everything else
<imbrandon> everything else == calling dh_desktop
<cdm10> imbrandon: I read that dh_desktop doesn't handle installing it...
<imbrandon> correct, thats why i said install it into the correct location firs
<imbrandon> t
<cdm10> ok, so it doesn't matter where it is in my initial file structure?
<imbrandon> no as long as it ends up in the right place
<cdm10> alright, thanks
<cdm10> imbrandon: my rules file has debhelper first, then python-distutils.
<cdm10> imbrandon: python-distutils is what installs the .desktop...
<cdm10> could that cause a problem?
<imbrandon> nope, should be good iirc
<cdm10> alright
<cdm10> In my .desktop file, I have my categories as follows: GTK;Archiving;System
<cdm10> but it doesn't show up in System>Administration
<persia> cdm10: Does it show up in System Tools?
<cdm10> persia: hmm, hold on a minute
<persia> I think you want "Settings" to end up in the System or Preferences menus.
<cdm10> persia: I want it in System>Administration, not System>Preferences.
<cdm10> yeah, it showed up in system tools
<cdm10> Do I need both system and settings?
<persia> cdm10: Take a look at the existing files that go there, and follow those as examples.  You should only have one Main Category, so System;Settings; is wrong.
<cdm10> persia: Here's what I get from redhat-system-config-printer.desktop: GTK;Printing;HardwareSettings;Settings;System;X-Red-Hat-Base;
<cdm10> from displayconfig-gtk.desktop: GNOME;GTK;Settings;HardwareSettings;System;
 * persia looks at the spec again, convinced that is incorrect
<cdm10> Just to triple-check, I looked at users.desktop
<cdm10> GNOME;GTK;System;Settings;
<persia> Right.  .desktop files with more than one main category are supposed to appear more than once in the menu.
<cdm10> persia: strange...
<cdm10> I looked at some others, and they're all like tat
<cdm10> *that
<persia> cdm10: I suspect there's something non-compliant with gnome-menu then.
<cdm10> persia: I suppose... should I just go with the Settings;System thing then, since everyone else is doing it?
<cdm10> Well, it at least put it in the right place...
<persia> cdm10: You could.  I still say it is wrong, but it happens to be how /etc/xdg/menus/settings.menu defines things.
<cdm10> persia: alright.
<persia> cdm10: Note that this is an Ubuntu-specific workaround.  You likely shouldn't have two main categories in the .desktop file distributed upstream.  I'd suggest the use of a patch system to make that adjustment, rather than having the .desktop file in the orig.tar.gz with that modification.
<cdm10> persia: ok... I'll look into that.
<cdm10> When packages are upgraded from a repository, are they uninstalled and reinstalled with the newer version?
<cdm10> If I am missing files in a newer version that I had in an older version, will they be removed from the system?
<persia> cdm10: Normal files, or conffiles?
<cdm10> persia: Normal ones, I think...
<cdm10> persia: just ones in the data dir
<persia> cdm10: dpkg should clean up for that, but the timing is complex.  Best to test.
<cdm10> persia: actually, I just realized, it doesn't matter.
<cdm10> persia: but I have one other question
<cdm10> persia: if I add a dependency, will it just install when the user updates?
<persia> cdm10: Depends on how the user does that.  The new package will depend on the new dependency, so most package managers should install it by default.
<cdm10> persia: alright, sounds good. Thanks.
 * persia notes that idling in the channel is a good way to get questions answered, even before one discovers one needs to know.
<warp10> Hi all!
<slytherin> is there a major chroot problem somewhere?
<slytherin> I mean on some build machine. Because I am seeing many such cases on FTBFS page
<persia> slytherin: It certainly appears so.  Given that it's the holiday break week, it may take a bit of time to be resolved.
<slytherin> No issues.
<LucidFox> Hmm. just got a bunch of chrootwait errors.
<persia> LucidFox: libstdc++6 breakage?
<LucidFox> yes
<persia> LucidFox: Seems like lots of builds are failing from that now.  Should be fixed soon (although many people are on holiday).  I suspect there will be a mass give-back of the affected packages at that time.
<persia> Looking at http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/, I'm guessing most of the listed DEPWAIT and CHROOTWAIT builds are waiting for the fix (as these numbers were previously smaller).
 * apachelogger_ is wondering how kimwitu-doc manages to build on debian
<persia> apachelogger_: It has never autobuilt on Debian.
<persia> apachelogger_: The previous was just a note due to Debian upload policies.  For further information see Debian bug #430794
<ubotu> Debian bug 430794 in kimwitu-doc "kimwitu-doc - FTBFS: sh: gs: command not found" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/430794
<apachelogger_> Date: Sat, 14 Jul 2007
<apachelogger_> the bug seems to be stuck :(
<persia> apachelogger_: Yep.  It's marked patch, and RC, but I'm guessing nobody feels like an NMU (maybe there aren't a lot of rdepends).  Easy fix though :)
<StevenK> Who's the maintainer?
<persia> StevenK: Michael Piefel
<StevenK> Hrm. Don't know about him
<persia> As in, whether NMUs are appreciated?
<StevenK> Or if he's reponsive to bug reports and such
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Most Builds are currently failing | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Unmet Deps time! http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/debcheck/ | QA resources from http://qa.ubuntuwire.com
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Most builds are currently failing | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Unmet Deps time! http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/debcheck/ | QA resources from http://qa.ubuntuwire.com
<persia> Hobbsee: Does that belong in -devel as well?
<Hobbsee> persia: probably
 * Hobbsee wonders why she feels like she's about to black out.
<Hobbsee> probably means i shouldn't be on irc or something
 * apachelogger_ votes for more sleep
<persia> Food is good too.
<apachelogger_> meh, well done, now I'm hungry -.-
 * Hobbsee had food :P
<apachelogger_> bah
 * apachelogger_ has 3 pbuilders on 3 machines running right now :P
 * geser has now his breakfast
<Hobbsee> geser: please check for rdepensd, and deal with them too
<Hobbsee> (if there are any)
<Hobbsee> hm, shouldn't be any
<geser> Hobbsee: which bug/package?
<Hobbsee> geser: liboh...one of them i did.
<Hobbsee> libexiv
<Hobbsee> er, libexif
<geser> Hobbsee: I might be missing something but how can a patch influence other packages that it's necessary to check the rdepends?
<Hobbsee> geser: i misread it on the bug.  thought it was a new upstream, maybe with an api change unlisted.  or something
<Hobbsee> my brain is clearly screwed tonight.
<geser> for hardy it's only the new security patch (0.6.16-2 -> 0.6.16-2.1)
<Hobbsee> yeah
 * Hobbsee drools
 * Hobbsee now has white text in menus, etc
<Hobbsee> now i can have my glassy panels, with readable text!
<geser> bluekuja: we are past DIF, so no automatic sync of linuxdcpp for hardy anymore
<mruiz> hi all
<slytherin> Is anyone planning on packaging tomcat6?
<persia> slytherin: Would you mind opening a separate bug for the libglazedlists-java sync request?  The Debian version looks fine, but I doubt the archive admins want to track all the FTBFS fixes.
<slytherin> persia: Sure. Somehow debian.org is not responding properly at this time. So I couldn't verify yesterday or today.
<persia> slytherin: Try packages.qa.debian.org, which has a .dsc download link, and was working fine for me several times today.
<slytherin> persia: Done. bug 178583 I like 'Also Affects' feature of launchpad :-)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178583 in libglazedlists-java "Please sync latest version from Debian, fixes FTBFS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178583
<persia> slytherin: I agree that also affects is a really nice feature, but please don't do that for a sync bug that's already ACK'd.  Also, you'll need to include the Debian changelog for libglazedlists-java.  Be prepared for a complaint from the archive admins (although it should be sane).
<mruiz> hi all. I'm working on bug 177715. The patch is done, but I need guidance to go on...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177715 in k9copy "k9copy spell check, "Insuffisant disk space"" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177715
<slytherin> persia: I have included it just before your comment. But I will keep in mind to log different bugs for syncs
<persia> slytherin: It's not a bad thing to have several tasks in a sync bug, it just breaks workflow when the tasks are changed after the ACK.
<slytherin> hmm
<persia> Typically multiple tasks are used when multiple packages must be changed to fix a specific issue, and multiple bugs are used when the same issue must be fixed in different packages.  Part of the reason is that people subscribe to bugs for specific packages, and want to know about things affecting those packages, but don't much care about the same thing needing to happen to other packages.
<slytherin> Right. People use different bug tracking systems in different ways. :-)
<slytherin> persia: Leaving now. See you tomorrow.
<mruiz> I prepared this patch: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3014/ for the bug 177715. Why should I do: attach it to the bug in LP or put it into debian/patches ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177715 in k9copy "k9copy spell check, "Insuffisant disk space"" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177715
<jpatrick> mruiz: put into debian/patches and make a debdiff
<mruiz> jpatrick, thanks. Do I have to modify debian/rules too?
<jpatrick> mruiz: it uses cdbs with simple-patchsys - no need :)
<jpatrick> shove it in patches, dch -i, and attach a debdiff
<jpatrick> mruiz: my personal preference is to make patches like: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3015/
<mruiz> thanks jpatrick ... good advice :-)
<jpatrick> mruiz: but if "debian/rules apply-patches" and "debian/rules reverse-patches" works it should be fine
 * persia notes that hand-editing diffs can be very rewarding, but may cause issues.  Be careful in the process.
<StevenK> It can also be very frustrating.
<StevenK> You spend five minutes hand-editing a diff only to have patch say "What diff?"
 * persia cheers the power of editdiff
<bluekuja> geser, ah true...
<bluekuja> geser, gonna request it manually then :)
<mruiz> lintian said: E: k9copy source: outdated-autotools-helper-file admin/config.guess 2002-10-21
<mruiz> E: k9copy source: outdated-autotools-helper-file admin/config.sub 2002-09-05
<mruiz> . How can I solve this error?
<Kmos> mruiz: autotools-dev to build-depends
<jpatrick> mruiz: tell upstream to update their admin dir
<persia> Err.  Neither of those is complete :)
<persia> mruiz: Does the package update config.guess at build-time?
<mruiz> persia, let me see...
<jpatrick> persia: cdbs, I don't think so
<mruiz> jpatrick, yes... cdbs :-(
<mruiz> clean::
<mruiz>         rm -f k9copy.1
 * mruiz reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmmetHikory, section Opinions, config.{sub,guess}
<jpatrick> mruiz: that's fine, it's for the docbook
<persia> mruiz: That's an opinion.  You have three choices:
<persia> 1) Update the hints files at build time (my favorite), in which case you must, as Kmos indicated, build-depend on autotools-dev.
<persia> 2) Update the hints files manually when you update the package.
<mruiz> the solution number 1 worked fine.... thanks Kmos for this hint
<persia> 3) Tell upstream to update their hints files (my second favorite), as jpatrick suggested.
<persia> Arguments against #1 are that the package may not build the same twice.  Arguments for are that the package will automatically adapt to new architectures.
<persia> Arguments against #2 is that it makes an ugly patch, and may be forgotten.  Argument for is that the maintainer prefers #3, but upstream hasn't gotten around to it yet.
<persia> Argument for #3 is that it benefits everyone.  Argument against is that these files change frequently, and may be tuned for distributions, and so shouldn't be distributed upstream.
<persia> There is no right answer.  My opinion is more that it should be done in configure: rather than in clean: if the automated update method is chosen.
<mruiz> persia, then which commands should I add to debian/rules, section configure:: ?
<jpatrick> mruiz: $(MAKE) -f admin/Makefile.common dist
<jpatrick> that's from /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/kde.mk
<persia> Bah.  I can't find the relevant dh_make example.  Check for the existence of /usr/share/misc/config.sub and config.guess, and copy them to the root directory, if they exist.
<persia> s/root directory/root package directory/
<persia> Also, because it's CDBS, you want to do it in makebuilddir/k9copy rather than in configure::
<mruiz> jpatrick, I added  $(MAKE) -f admin/Makefile.common dist to build/k9copy:: , but the error is still there :-(
<apachelogger__> mruiz: what's the error?
<jpatrick> mruiz: I'd put it in makebuilddir/k9copy::
<mruiz> apachelogger__, E: k9copy source: outdated-autotools-helper-file admin/config.guess 2002-10-21
<mruiz> E: k9copy source: outdated-autotools-helper-file admin/config.sub 2002-09-05
<apachelogger__> hrrhrr
<apachelogger__> mruiz: first check the tarball
<apachelogger__> some kde tarballs tend to have 2 versions of config.sub and guess
<apachelogger__> due to lovely kdevelop
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> this one is just outdated :D
<apachelogger> someone should bug stream ;-)
<apachelogger> mruiz: can you please paste your debian/rules?
<mruiz> apachelogger, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3017/
 * apachelogger is wondering how anything in there should fix the autotools-helper-files
<apachelogger> anyway
<mruiz> apachelogger, ups... it was the old one
<apachelogger> ^_^
<apachelogger> mruiz: you should drop a note to upstream eitherway
<apachelogger> there are also some backup files in the orig.tar.gz
<apachelogger> e.g. configure~
<mruiz> apachelogger, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3018/
<apachelogger> uhm
<mruiz> it is correct ?
<apachelogger> well, it is correct, just not for your issue :P
 * apachelogger is wondering why jpatrick tossed that line
<jpatrick> apachelogger: it's in buildprep for kde
<apachelogger> yeah, but what does it have to do with the autotools-helper-files?
<jpatrick> prehaps just cp /usr/share/misc/config.sub .?
<apachelogger> pretty much so
<jpatrick> don't you just love cmake
<apachelogger> ahh
<apachelogger> cmake <3
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> mruiz: just add a build-dep on autotools-dev
<mruiz> that's the easiest solution ;-)
<apachelogger> buildcore.mk should then take care of the config.sub/guess update
<apachelogger> mruiz: the only logical :P
<apachelogger> doing it yourself in the rules file would be redundant with cdbs
<apachelogger> talking about that, some cdbs include is rudundant there
 * apachelogger investigates
<apachelogger> I think autotools.mk can be removed
<apachelogger> not completely redundant but kde.mk should take of all the important stuff
<mruiz> thanks guys... I attached the debdiff to the bug and subscribed uus to review it :-)
 * jpatrick looks
<jpatrick> mruiz: kubuntu patches should kubuntu_0n_patchdesc.diff
<jpatrick> it helps us seperate them from debian ones
<mruiz> great idea
 * mruiz updating the patch name...
<jpatrick> apart from that looks good
<mruiz> jpatrick, kubuntu_05_typo_fix.patch ?
<jpatrick> that's fine
<mruiz> jpatrick, the new debdiff is done and uploaded to LP :-)
<jpatrick> a ver..
<jpatrick> mruiz: erm, you didn't make changes to debian/rules
<mruiz> jpatrick, yes because I solved the error (temporally) with the inclusion of autotools-dev as build-depends. I'm writing an email to upstream requesting an update of admin/ stuff
<jpatrick> mruiz: yes, but changelog says you've edited the rules file
<jpatrick> should I just remove * debian/rules ? :)
 * mruiz dropping the line :-)
<jpatrick> mruiz: so you're happy if I upload without that line?
<mruiz> :-) the new debdiff is uploaded
<mruiz> jpatrick, wait me a moment, please...
<jpatrick> ok
<mruiz> jpatrick, I added my pbuilder log to the bug
<jpatrick> mruiz: subido, muchas gracias
<mruiz> jpatrick, gracias a ti
<mr_pouit> jpatrick: since a string has been changed, shouldn't .po be updated? (I'm not familiar with kde build system, maybe that's made automagically :p)
<jpatrick> mr_pouit: the KDE pot extraction thing should do it
<mr_pouit> ok ^^
<andrea-bs> hi, could someone tell me if there will be the motu Q&A session on Friday?
<norsetto> andrea-bi: since dholbach is on holidays and nobody else has volunteered yet, I don't think so (but will be happy to be corrected)
<andrea-bs> ok, thanks anyhow
<mruiz> I got an error in during the build of a package... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k9copy/1.2.1-0ubuntu2/+build/479739 (chroot problem) I did the build with my pbuilder without problems. Where can I find more information about this issue ?
<CheGuevara> ./topic
<jpatrick> mruiz: don't worry, we're in for a massive giveback
<mruiz> :-)
<mruiz> -> Most builds are currently failing! thanks CheGuevara
<CheGuevara> np :)
<mruiz> I want to learn more about missing icons/menu entries bugs. Any advice?
<xtknight> mruiz, have a question in particular?
<xtknight> ive worked on a couple of these
<mruiz> xtknight, I want to learn how is the procedure to deal with them :-) for instance bug 89353
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 89353 in gnome-chess "no menu entry" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/89353
<xtknight> mruiz, ok  do you have an environment in which to reproduce this bug?
 * mruiz installing the package
<xtknight> it actualy works for me fine on Gutsy
<xtknight> im not even sure if there's anything we can do for dapper
<xtknight> electing for a bug fix maybe altho im not too familiar w/ the politics.  if you can reproduce on dapper we can go from there just for experience with fixing menu bugs
<jpatrick> I don't think it'll get into -updates for an icon
<mruiz> xtknight, gnome-chess doesn't have a menu entry on Feisty
<xtknight> hold on i believe im mistaken
<mruiz> xtknight, and Gutsy
<xtknight> i dont think mine has an icon either.  it was another chess
<mruiz> xtknight, glChess ;-)
<xtknight> yea
<xtknight> alright
<mruiz> xtknight, then... go on ;-)
<xtknight> lol ok give me a few secs to examine what's happening here
<mruiz> ok...
<xtknight> mruiz, does it appear in Other for you?
<mruiz> xtknight, no
<xtknight> ok, it does here.  seems to be directly related to deleting/adding /usr/share/gnome/apps/Games/gnome-chess.desktop
<mruiz> ok
<xtknight> not sure why exactly it is not appearing anywhere in the menu for you
<mruiz> xtknight, I'm using Gutsy too
<xtknight> maybe you need to do "sudo gtk-update-icon-cache"
<xtknight> does that then make it appear in Other?
<mruiz> no :-(
<mruiz> it doesn't appear
<xtknight> dpkg -s gnome-chess | grep Version
<mruiz> Version: 0.3.3-6
<xtknight> same
<xtknight> well i can't think of what else i did
<xtknight> sudo apt-get --purge remove gnome-chess
<xtknight> sudo apt-get install gnome-chess
<xtknight> maybe this will do it
<mruiz> xtknight, the same problem
<xtknight> mruiz, youre using gnome?
<mruiz> xtknight, yes
<xtknight> mruiz, ok let's try this.  moving it to a different gnome shortcut dir.  "sudo mv /usr/share/gnome/apps/Games/gnome-chess.desktop /usr/share/applications/"
<mruiz> xtknight, after it the icon appeared on Other
<xtknight> ah really
<xtknight> ok
<xtknight> mruiz, well these are just two different gnome shortcut directories.  i believe the /usr/share/gnome/apps* is legacy.  i don't know why it's flaky, but everything i see nowadays is in /usr/share/applications
<xtknight> it seems to be linked to the problem
<mruiz> xtknight, then what is the rationale to work on menu/icon missing bugs ?
<xtknight> mruiz, well we can have the Debian package copy the shortcut to /usr/share/applications instead
<xtknight> mruiz, you also want the shortcut to appear in Games, not Other, right?
<mruiz> xtknight, sure... it's the correct place for gnome-chess
<xtknight> mruiz, first let's get the source code for gnome-chess
<mruiz> done :-)
<xtknight> mruiz, "apt-get source gnome-chess" in somewhere convenient
<xtknight> ok
<xtknight> mruiz, see gnome-chess.desktop  in root dir of source?
<mruiz> xtknight, yes
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<xtknight> glchess appears in the right place, so let's look at the glchess shortcut file.  "cat /usr/share/applications/glchess.desktop | less"
<Kopfgeldjaeger> could a sponsor have a look at bug #163287 ? (avidemux package update, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avidemux/+bug/163287 )
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163287 in avidemux "Please merge avidemux 2.4~preview3-0.0 from debian-multimedia.org experimental" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163287
<mruiz> xtknight, gnome-chess doesn't have a Categories section
<xtknight> mruiz, yup (good job ;))
<xtknight> so i say put one in
<xtknight> the one from glchess looks precisely appropriate (board game)
<xtknight> for now use /usr/share/applications/gnome-chess.desktop, because this is our local file for testing
<mruiz> I applied the changes and the icon appeared under Games ;-)
<xtknight> mruiz, ok let's edit the .desktop in the source pkg to the same thing
<mruiz> xtknight, but this changes isn't under debian directory. Should I apply a patch against the file?
<xtknight> mruiz, yea we will have to make a patch for this
<xtknight> do you know about making patches and all yet?
<xtknight> like debdiffs
<mruiz> yes
<imbrandon> if there is a patch system inplace already , yes use it, if not patch hte source directly ( thats the rule of thumb )
<xtknight> ok im a little rough on patching myself so i'll try and stick to helping you w/ the shortcut issue
<xtknight> mruiz, we also need to make sure the .desktop is now installed in /usr/share/applications
<imbrandon> mruiz: if you are in the source directory and have ubuntu-dev-tools installed you can run `what-patch` to see what patch system is in place already
<xtknight> and we'll probably be modifying the debian dir for this
<mruiz> thanks imbrandon
<xtknight> imbrandon, cool, is this new?
<xtknight> i always did it manually :P
<imbrandon> xtknight: umm not especialy , few months atleaste
<mruiz> imbrandon, cdbs
<xtknight> yup
<imbrandon> mruiz: ok then use simplepatchsys
<imbrandon> eg make a diff and put it in debian/patches
<imbrandon> :)
 * imbrandon is afk again
<mruiz> imbrandon, what is the difference between .diff and .patch extensions?
<jpatrick> they're the same
<xtknight> where's the spec for a .menu file in debian/ dir?
<Spec> right here!
<xtknight> :O
<mruiz> hahaha
<Spec> i'm not sure what a .menu file is
<Spec> http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-dother.en.html#s-menu
<Spec> also, man 5 menufile
<Spec> and /usr/share/doc/debian-policy/menu-policy.html/
<Ubulette> hmm, i have a dh_strip issue. any idea ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/3021/
<mruiz> xtknight, we have to find the way to modify the current directory for .desktop file...
<xtknight> mruiz, sorry i've gotta take off for a bit but i'll be back in a couple of hours.  i looked at it and actually i'm not sure.  there is a .menu file in debian/ that we may need to modify or eliminate altogether
<mruiz> xtknight, don't worry
<xtknight> i think the .menu script is putting it in the wrong dir
<xtknight> alright well ill be back soon w/e the case
<xtknight> good luck
<mruiz> thanks xtknight
<mruiz> Where can I find information to solve missing menu entries bugs?
<zul> afternoon
<Treenaks> hey zul
<nxvl_work> can someone give me a hand with Bug #178046 ?? i don't know how to solve it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178046 in dillo "dillo failed to unpatch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178046
<joejaxx> failed to unpatch?
 * joejaxx goes to read
<joejaxx> oh fun
<nxvl_work> yep
<nxvl_work> joejaxx: did you have a clue on how to fix it?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> this patch is awful
<apachelogger> and not just because of dpatch
<nxvl_work> apachelogger: why? cause of the multiple files patched in there?
<apachelogger> probably, namely because of it's size
<apachelogger> 60k lines are just too many for a patch IMO
<nxvl_work> wow, i haven't see that!
<nxvl_work> 181 files patched on that file
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> nxvl_work: you probably can't do a lot about it
<nxvl_work> apachelogger: why?
<apachelogger> one of the patched files gets changed while building
<apachelogger> so the patch can not be reverted
<joejaxx> yeah
<nxvl_work> apachelogger: how did you see that?
<joejaxx> that seems to be it
<apachelogger> nxvl_work: it's a guess
<nxvl_work> oh!
<nxvl_work> ok
<apachelogger> but usually if a patch can not be reverted it's due to a changed file
<nxvl_work> if i find it i can backup that file and then restore it
<apachelogger> and looking at the size of the patch its more than likely
<apachelogger> nxvl_work: yeah, something like that should fix it
<nxvl_work> now, the thing is how to find it?
<apachelogger> well, this is where it makes sense to have a lot small patch files instead of one big, at least in terms of package maintainability
<apachelogger> nxvl_work: easiest solution would be to just backup all of the patched files
<nxvl_work> apachelogger: easiest isn't always the best
<apachelogger> you can of course manually try to revert the patch and try to get some proper error output
<apachelogger> but really, the whole thing is just not worth it
<nxvl_work> or split the patch in many little patches
<apachelogger> yeah
<norsetto> is it just my installation or scrollkeeper in hardy is broken?
 * apachelogger is wondering why dillo upstream doesn't include that patch
<norsetto> apachelogger: IIRC dillo upstream is no more
<apachelogger> wooohooo
<nxvl_work> is there any way to tell cut to print the last parameter?
<apachelogger> so why not just change the tarball
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> some things just don't appear useful to me
<awen_> trying to make the a pbuilder environment for another architecture i keep getting an error; anyone has any idea, what i'm doing wrong?
<awen_> W: Failure trying to run: chroot /var/cache/pbuilder/build/9291/. mount -t proc proc /proc
<awen_> pbuilder: debootstrap failed
<joejaxx> you mean you are trying to cross-{build,compile}? on a non-native host
<joejaxx> ?
<DktrKranz> awen_, I haven't tried directly, but I think you can't run a say sparc pbuilder on a i386 platform
<awen_> joejaxx: exactly
<awen_> DktrKranz: okay... strange, that was what i got out of reading the pbuilder guide from the wiki
<DktrKranz> awen_, you can run a i386 pbuilder on a amd64 host
<DktrKranz> or a lpia one on i386
<DktrKranz> but, unless you use something similar to qemubuilder, you can't run something designed for another port
<joejaxx> :)
<awen_> DktrKranz: so only some cross-builds are possible...
<DktrKranz> If I don't miss something, yes
<DktrKranz> well, cross-compilation should possible with some tools
<DktrKranz> *should be possible
<awen_> does the ppa only build for different ubuntu versions, or do they include the possibility of building for debian sid ?
<DktrKranz> only for supported Ubuntu versions actually
<awen_> DktrKranz: seems i have to give qemubuilder a try some time instead :)
<DktrKranz> awen_, if you are successful, please ping. Learn to use it is on my TODO-list
<DktrKranz> I used qemu to emulate sparc some time ago
<awen_> DktrKranz: i'll do
<joejaxx> DktrKranz: was it fun? serial console ftw :)
<DktrKranz> joejaxx, it was not fun, kernel panics everywhere :)
<DktrKranz> but I got it working, don't ask me how :)
<DktrKranz> it was Debian, though
<joejaxx> yeah
<joejaxx> i would not try ubuntu on that
<joejaxx> lol
<joejaxx> DktrKranz: the install for sparc takes a long time too
<joejaxx> lol
<DktrKranz> I noticed...
<joejaxx> well it is not worse than a S/390 install
<joejaxx> haha
 * DktrKranz really wants to try it on a *real* sparc box
<joejaxx> DktrKranz: bah :P Solaris ftw :D
<DktrKranz> mh... I need to grab some sparc stuff before attempting to look at it
<joejaxx> what Solaris?
<joejaxx> they have x86 solaris
<DktrKranz> I know
<joejaxx> but Solaris (SPARC) Solaris (x86) :D
<joejaxx> gah
<DktrKranz> starting from 10, IIRC
<joejaxx> Solaris (SPARC) > Solaris (x86)*  :D
<crimsun> from 9, at least.
<joejaxx> 9
<joejaxx> yeah
<joejaxx> it was 9
<joejaxx> well publically anyway
<joejaxx> gah
<joejaxx> cannto spell
<joejaxx> cannot*
<joejaxx> publicly*
<joejaxx> publically is not a word lol
<DktrKranz> it is a word, but is is not published on english dictionaries
<joejaxx> :)
<joejaxx> bbl :D
<joejaxx> Treenaks: !! :P
<joejaxx> ok
<joejaxx> bbl
<nxvl_work> is there any way to split a dpatch patch correctly?
<nxvl_work> i have tried using filterdiff
<nxvl_work> but something went wrong
<crimsun> depends
<crimsun> you can use splitdiff, or some magic with rediff, etc.
<crimsun> ("some magic" could well be editdiff)
<nxvl_work> mmm
<nxvl_work> the thing with that is that dpatch has a different format than diff
<nxvl_work> it need some lines that the diff utils doesn't take
<crimsun> err?
<crimsun> it's a unified diff
<crimsun> just strip the metadata from the dpatch
<nxvl_work> !?
<imbrandon> mmmm new keyboard, maybe less typos :)
<imbrandon> heh prob not
<persia> mruiz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/SupplementaryFiles might be the documentation you sought.
#ubuntu-motu 2007-12-27
<imbrandon> heya persia
<somerville32> heya imbrandon and persia
<imbrandon> ello somerville32
<persia> Hey imbrandon
<persia> hi somerville32
<zul> hey imbrandon you still havent open up that bug yet
<imbrandon> hrm i thought i had, maybe my net flaked
<imbrandon> if not i will right now
<imbrandon> zul: do you need a patch attached or "just a bug" ?
<zul> imbrandon: nope i already ported the fatx stuff to 2.6.24
<norsetto> g'night all
<imbrandon> killer, ok filing now
<imbrandon> zul: against l-u-m correct >?
<zul> zul: yeppers
<zul> just so I dont get my head chopped off
<imbrandon> np, would be faster but lp is being a pita right now ( slow )
<zul> well it is christmas maybe the hamsters had too much eggnog
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> i actualy have two timeouts
<imbrandon> so far
<imbrandon> grrr
 * zul cant type tonight
<imbrandon> wow really slow, 50% done
<Larose> Is there exist a "simple" example of a - good - kernel module package ?
<imbrandon> zul: bug number 178809
<zul> thanks..
<persia> awen_: If you prepare a fix that also fixes a linked Debian bug, it's good practice to add a comment to the Debian bug that indicates how it was fixed.  A patch tested on Debian is typically even more welcome.
<awen_> persia: i'll note that... which package are you at atm?
<persia> awen_: I just did bug #145551
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145551 in libapache-mod-random "[UNMETDEPS] libapache-mod-random has unmet dependencies" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145551
<persia> I won't have time now for some of the others, but even if the solution isn't uploaded yet, it can be useful for Debian.
<awen_> persia: so i should just put a note on the debian bug, that it's fixed by pulling a new upstream version?
<persia> awen_: Yes.  Reporting that upstream 2.1 is compatible with apache2.2 would be helpful, as it would tell the maintainer that an update would be good, rather than the package requiring removal.
<awen_> persia: i'll go through the packages i've uploaded a new version for tomorrow
<persia> awen_: Thank you.
<awen_> persia: another thing... i've looked at another libapache-mod-tsunami, same problem as all the others; but the only avaible apache 2.2 compatible version was branched at version 2.0 of the package and is still at a version below 3.0 which we have now
<awen_> what do you normally do then?
<persia> awen_: Three choices, 1) try to merge the patch into the newest upstream,  2) coordinate with the Debian maintainer to discuss adding an epoch and using the apache2 branch, or 3) add a new source package for the apache2 branch.
<nxvl_work> persia: hi!
<persia> nxvl_work: Hello.
<awen_> persia: okay, thanks... i can see a coordination with the debian maintainer is needed, i should start with that
<nxvl_work> persia: did you a know a good way to split dpatch files?
<persia> awen_: That's often easiest.  I suggest coordinating through mail to the BTS report, as that way other people subscribed to the package or bug will also see the information, and may have useful input.
<nxvl_work> persia: i found what was happening with dillo
<nxvl_work> persia: it is a 1.9M long patch
<awen_> persia: good idea
<nxvl_work> persia: editing 181 files
<nxvl_work> evil DDs
<persia> nxvl_work: splitdiff.  I haven't tried it on the internationalisation patch for dillo, but given that that specific patch is maintained by an upstream patch author, I'm not sure splitting it is correct.
<mruiz> Hi all. I'm fixing a bug related to a missing menu entry. Desktop file (foo.desktop) is done but I have to configure the package to put this file in /usr/share/applications. How can I do it with CDBS ?
<persia> nxvl_work: Check the URL given in the dpatch to see if the patch upstream (not dillo upstream) has released a new patch, and be sure to report the bug to them as well.
<nxvl_work> persia: i tried splitdiff, but it doesn't split it on dpatch format, it split it on diff format, which is not the same
<persia> mruiz: CDBS automatically calls dh_install, so just put it in debian/<package>.install
<nxvl_work> persia: i have reported it to the one who apears on the changelog as the one who make the patch, but he hasn't write me back
<persia> nxvl_work: They are basically the same.  You might have to temporarily delete the dpatch header from the dpatch to get the diff -u
 * persia still doesn't think splitting the diff is the right solution
<nxvl_work> persia: i don't want to solve it spliting and packing, it's only to check which of the 181 files is the problematic one to backup it
<persia> nxvl_work: And manually calling the unpatch rule doesn't leave useful .rej files for inspection?
<nxvl_work> it leaves a LOT of .rej files
<nxvl_work> not all usefull
<persia> nxvl_work: All of those are the problem.
<mruiz> hi persia . The content of gnome-chess.install appears in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3027/. How should I add the desktop file information ?
<nxvl_work> persia: so, there is only .rej files for the ones which are having trouble not for any of the rest?
<persia> mruiz: $relative_path_to_desktop_file /usr/share/applications/
<persia> nxvl_work: Right.  The .rej files are the patches that were rejected.  The rest applied cleanly.
<nxvl_work> mmm
<nxvl_work> i will take a look
<mruiz> thanks persia . I'm building the package...
<nxvl_work> 15 files
<nxvl_work> no, 102
<nxvl_work> oh, god, this is a crapy patch
<nxvl_work> it's all wrong
<awen_> night everyone
<mruiz> I have an Ubuntu package with the following version "0.3.3-6.1build1". I tried to modify the Maintainer field with update-maintainer and I got  "Not an Ubuntu package or already maintained by the Ubuntu team". Where is the problem?
<Amaranth> mruiz: Just what it says, there is no Ubuntu specific version so it's a Debian package
<Amaranth> build1 means, iirc, that it's an automatic rebuild
<Amaranth> for some dependency change, I guess
<imbrandon> s/automatic//
<Amaranth> imbrandon: I thought build1 was used when you asked an archive admin to do a rebuild
<imbrandon> build1 means rebuld with no changes
<Amaranth> Oh, then not everyone follows that rule
<Amaranth> Lots of people just use ubuntu1
<imbrandon> so i can reupload manualy too a build1 but the same rules apply
<imbrandon> no thats totaly diffrent
<imbrandon> it will mess up the merges
<Amaranth> Right, I know it's different
<Amaranth> But I see it done
<imbrandon> e.g. a build1 will automaticly sync on next merge cycle, a ubuntu1 wont
<imbrandon> thus build1 can be manualy uploaded also but it needs to have -0- changes, only a rebuild
<mruiz> then, should I change the version to X.Y-ZubuntuW ?
<imbrandon> mruiz: what is the version you started with ?
<imbrandon> if you made changes yes it needs to be ubuntuX
<imbrandon> Amaranth: give-backs normaly dont have a new version number appened iirc
<mruiz> imbrandon, changelog entries http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3028/
<imbrandon> mruiz: the last entrie needs to be "-6.1ubuntu1"
<imbrandon> entry*
<mruiz> thanks imbrandon
 * mruiz changing the version
 * mruiz building the package :-)
<mruiz> strange... After a successful build I got the following information: mruiz@hardy:~/pbuilder/result$ dpkg --contents gnome-chess_0.3.3-6.1ubuntu1_i386.deb |grep .desktop
<mruiz> -rw-r--r-- root/root       981 2007-12-26 22:17 ./usr/share/applications/gnome-chess.desktop
<mruiz> -rw-r--r-- root/root       981 2007-12-26 22:18 ./usr/share/gnome/apps/Games/gnome-chess.desktop
<mruiz> two places with the same Menu file...
<tritium> Shouldn't various doc like maint-guide, packaging-guide, etc. show up in yelp after installation?  I've even run updated the scrollkeper DB...
 * tritium installs dhelp *shrug*
<imbrandon> ...
<mruiz> imbrandon, how can I delete the Menu file under /usr/share/gnome/apps/Games/ ? Makefile.{am,in} install it there...
<imbrandon> just dont install it, if thats what your asking, or user rm in the rules
<imbrandon> s/user/use
<imbrandon> rm debian/gnome-chess/usr/share/......
<mruiz> imbrandon, my debian/rules files is too short (just 6 lines) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3029/ . Where should I put the line "./usr/share/gnome/apps/Games/gnome-chess.desktop" ?
<imbrandon> you need to overide on of the targets like your doing with clean
<imbrandon> if you arent familiar with debhelper its not easy to use cdbs to start with
<mruiz> imbrandon, yes...I have to learn more about debhelper
<imbrandon> :)
<mruiz> imbrandon, it's a challenge for me... :-)
<mruiz> bye all...
 * Hobbsee waves
<mruiz> cya!
<x-ip> hi, i installed gdesklets at kubuntu feisty and there is a problem starting or trying to start the  daemon
<x-ip> ./gdesklets-daemon
<x-ip> The following error occurred: IOError(2, 'No such file or directory')
<x-ip> thats at /usr/lib/gdesklets
 * TheMuso has 1337 unread emails.
<ScottK2> TheMuso could probably do with unsubscribing from some mailing lists.
<TheMuso> ScottK2: Its called away for 4 and a half days.
 * StevenK wishes he was away. 
<StevenK> Cooking and entertaining for ten people on Christmas day is still hurting
<StevenK> TheMuso: How was your trip?
<TheMuso> StevenK: Very nice thanks. I always enjoy getting with family.
 * StevenK is all familied out until New Year
 * imbrandon is also
<StevenK> imbrandon: Good, then you can fix apt-mirror
<imbrandon> okies
<imbrandon> i've just been enjoying my new keyboard tongiht,far less typos
<imbrandon> its one of those brushed metal ones that come with the new metal iMacs
 * StevenK is plotting a wireless keyboard and mouse for his machine
<imbrandon> very nice to use, not all the MM keys work but i have a feeling if i installed the MBP keymap they would
<imbrandon> StevenK: they have a wireless verion of the one i just got
<imbrandon> too
<StevenK> I'm still pondering.
<imbrandon> although the wireless version dosent have the numpad
<StevenK> Also curious if I have the transmitter/reciever on the desk, will they work since the keyboard drawer is below the dek
<imbrandon> http://www.apple.com/keyboard/
<imbrandon> i have the wired one
<imbrandon> StevenK: should , i had a wireless one at one time and they worked uotp 10 feet away
<StevenK> Ah. I'm not buying Apple hardware
<imbrandon> through stuff etc
<imbrandon> upto*
<imbrandon> the one i had was logitec (sp?)
<imbrandon> it was nice, but i'm hooked on apple keyboards the last few years
<imbrandon> even on non-apple computers ( like mine )
 * StevenK slaps a fan-boy sticker on imbrandon's head
<imbrandon> heh nah, they are quite diffrent , plus the extra fN keys ( f13 - f19 ) are nice to be mapped to other things
<imbrandon> hum my irssi seems to be cutting off the last few chars of each line
<imbrandon> :(
 * StevenK makes a note to add 50 spaces to every line he tells imbrandon
<imbrandon> heh well it something about the nicklist i have in irssi, it runs in another "screen" and does some funky stuff, seems i have to restart irssi every few days because of it
<imbrandon> i might turn it off
 * imbrandon takes a screenie
 * StevenK has no nicklist
<TheMuso> imbrandon: What? You too lazy to do a /n when you need a list of nicks?
<imbrandon> :)
<StevenK> I don't usually use /names. I will try and tab complete the nick I'm after
<TheMuso> StevenK: Yeah, but /n is handy.
<imbrandon> StevenK / TheMuso : http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~imbrandon/irssi-nicklist.png
<StevenK> That's a little frightening
<imbrandon> heh why ?
<StevenK> imbrandon: You can't scroll the list, it's just there.
<imbrandon> yea you can
<imbrandon> i have it mapped to shift+pgup/pgdn
<imbrandon> one quark about it though ( it is a official script on the irssi page ) is it only refreshes everytime i type a line or someone else types a line
<imbrandon> so the list can be stale a bit in a quiet room
<tritium> imbrandon: is there no hardy package for debootstrap?  I'm trying to setup schroot...
<tritium> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot is a little unclear...
<imbrandon> tritium: there is, its probably just not linked to that page
<tritium> I've not seen one.  Onyl 1.0.7_all
<tritium> only, even
<imbrandon> 1.0.7 is the latest iirc
<tritium> So, no dist name associated with it anymore?
<imbrandon> huh ?
<imbrandon> dist names are only needed for backports
<imbrandon> ignore those
<LucidFox> jdong, what's the status of mpeg4ip?
<tritium> ah, then that wiki page is even _more_ unclear.  Thanks.
<tritium> The wiki page explicitly tells you to use those ~dist1_all.deb packages
<imbrandon> yes then it is mistaken, you should just grab the latest available
<tritium> Thanks, imbrandon.
<imbrandon> basicly if your on gutsy and have backports enabled, your golden, just install them as normal
<imbrandon> and other packages it mentions
<tritium> I'm trying to setup a hardy chroot.  Which are you suggesting I install as normal?
<imbrandon> chroot or pbuilder?
<tritium> chroot.  I already have a pbuilder setup.
<tritium> Don't want to clutter my main install with dev packages I won't otherwise need.
<imbrandon> if you have a hardy pbuilder setup already then you have the required packages already installed, ignore if it tells you to install anything and just follow the indtructions
<Yurivilca> http://digg.com/2008_us_elections/Mike_Huckabee_If_you_vote_for_me_you_live_if_you_don_t
<Yurivilca> Check out Mike Huckabee's latest psychotic utterance!
<imbrandon> tritium: also note too you can `pbuilder-hardy login` and use it as a chroot too :)
<tritium> imbrandon: I'm not following what you're saying.  I'm following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic, where advice on installing schroot comes *after* advice to install pbuilder.
<imbrandon> s/pbuilder-hardy/how_you_call_pbuilder/
<tritium> yes, but don't you clean your pbuilder for each build?  Seems like a chroot for things like devscripts, debhelper, dh-make, etc. would be nice.
<imbrandon> ahh ok, then yes you probably want another chroot, its pretty simple , just debootstrap hardy into a new dir, then you can just `chroot /where/you/bootstraped/`
<tritium> Okay, thanks.
<imbrandon> past that its all customizations, basicly i was telling you earlier that if you followed the tutoral on setting up pbuilder that it installe dall the required packages to make a "normal" chroot
<tritium> I appreciate it.
<imbrandon> e.g. if you have a hardy pbuilder it used debootstrap to make the hardy pbulder, so you have the required version of debootstrap to make a hardy chroot
<imbrandon> nayhow yw
<imbrandon> any*
<tritium> Ah, right...
<tritium> Hi jsgotangco!
<jsgotangco> g'day tritium :)
<tritium> It has been a while...
<warp10> Hi all!
<SWAT> hmm, I've manually added a dependency to the control file ('Depends: package (=version-0ubuntu1)'). But when I build and install the package, it does not complain about missing the Depends package. Any tips?
<gpocentek> SWAT: is there a control.in file too?
<SWAT> gpocentek, no, just a normal control file (added by myself with dh_make)
<gpocentek> SWAT: could you pastebin your debian/control?
<SWAT> gpocentek, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49666/
<SWAT> note, it depends on another package I built (the test package)
<gpocentek> hum, this is odd, I see nothing wrong
<SWAT> me neither. Yet when I install, it does not complain about missing the 'test' package (at all)
<gpocentek> there's usually a space between '=' and the version but I don't think it's a problem
<SWAT> perhaps I need to add something to my preinst/prerm scripts?
<gpocentek> SWAT: soory to ask but... are you really sure that 'test' is not installed?
<gpocentek> I can do things like that, that's why I ask :)
<SWAT> yeah. Hold on a minute
<SWAT> ah, well, it does complain (it just took a long time before I saw the message), so it leaves the package as 'iU'
<SWAT> do I need to add something so it just doesn't install from the start?
<SWAT> "dependency problems - leaving unconfigured"
<gpocentek> hum
<gpocentek> if I'm not wrong apt wouldn't install it at all but dpkg tries anyway
<gpocentek> i don't think that there's a packaging trick to avoid that
<SWAT> ok, I admit I tried it with 'sudo dpkg -i'. So it's normal?
<gpocentek> I guess
<SWAT> thanks for the time/effort/info
<gpocentek> no problem
<SWAT> if I'm doing something, I want to do it right
<gpocentek> SWAT: I don't know your package, but usually -data packages don't depend onthe 'main' package
<SWAT> ok, that's because I actually really want to. Thanks a lot and enjoy the rest of the day :)
<gpocentek> just a warning to avoid circular dependencies
<gpocentek> ok
<gpocentek> thanks :)
<LucidFox> persia> Perhaps instead of a debdiff, I could prepare an interdiff from 2.4~preview3 to 2.4.0
<LucidFox> (regarding avidemux)
<persia> LucidFox: I don't really know anything about avidemux, or what it does, but such an update may make sense.  It really depends on how closely we plan to coordinate with debian-multimedia.  If we're looking for a future sync, it may make more sense to get an update there and merge.  If we're taking a separate path, the interdiff for the new upstream makes more sense.
<LucidFox> Then I'll ask Marillat to prepare a new release, and then merge it
<LucidFox> (and I'll point him to the Ubuntu changes I made)
<persia> LucidFox: If you're in coordination, that sounds best.  Do you want the bug unsubscribed in the meantime, or does the current merge still make sense while waiting for the coordination?
<LucidFox> I'd say it still makes sense, because it closes an x264 rebuild bug that wasn't possible with Avidemux 2.3
<persia> LucidFox: OK.  I'll take a look at the changes, and if there's nothing particularly insane, push the merge while waiting for the coordination.  Further, I'll un-dup the 2.4 upgrade, and assign to you.
<persia> ember_: somerville32: mruiz: You have updated packages on REVU.  Please submit bugs with interdiffs for processing.
<persia> (or if there is already a bug, ask someone to archive the REVU entry)
<persia> LucidFox: Is MMX processing broken in some way?
<LucidFox> Apparently. I couldn't get ffv1rec to build.
<LucidFox> This probably needs an upstream bug report.
<persia> LucidFox: For both i386 and amd64?  Odd.  I agree it's upstream.
<persia> LucidFox: As a general note, I don't like build-depending on imagemagick: I think it's better to create the files at packaging time, just in case someone wants to tweak them a little to look better.  It's not enough to block me, but just a personal preference.
<LucidFox> It's used to create downsized icons.
<LucidFox> I'll talk to upstream about that - perhaps they could provide all sizes themselves.
<persia> LucidFox: Right, but the resizing algorithms may result in blurry images.  y converting at build-time, there is no way to fix this easily.  I personally prefer a larger diff.gz with the possibility to later fix this than a smaller diff.gz with no possibility to fix it.  On the other hand, there are also arguments for doing it the other way.
<LucidFox> Ah, so create a separate XPM for every size?
<LucidFox> But those would still need to be converted to PNG at build time...
<persia> LucidFox: Rather, create a separate .png for each size, and uuencode them.  uudecode at build time.  Better still if upstream ships all the different icon sizes, hand tuned for best appearance at each resolution.
<LucidFox> Ahh.
<SWAT> the more people who know how to package the better or not? Would a 'quick packaging howto' be a good thing or not? The number of people who package would probably increase, but the quality could/would be questionable.
<persia> SWAT: A quick packaging HOWTO would be great, as long as it is 1) correct, 2) has pointers to relevant external docs & policies, and 3) Doesn't indicate there is one true way to do things.
<persia> LucidFox: You've changed a build-depends from libfaad-dev to libfaad2-dev, but the package doesn't seem to build in hardy unless it is changed back to libfaad-dev.  What am I missing?
<jpatrick> SWAT: I had a go at it here: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/tutorials/
<persia> jpatrick: Would you like a critique?
<LucidFox> Hmm. Now looking at it, hardy renamed the package - it was libfaad2-dev in gutsy, but libfaad-dev in hardy
<LucidFox> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=faad&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<SWAT> jpatrick, I'll have a look at it when I have the time (it's very limited atm)
<jpatrick> persia: well, not, I have to get used to it
<persia> LucidFox: What do you want me to do?
<jpatrick> s/well/why/
<slytherin> libfaad-dev is correct for hardy
<SWAT> persia, maybe I'll have a go at it (depends on my available time)
<persia> jpatrick: OK.  I'll dig through.
<persia> SWAT: Good luck.  Note that in most cases, work to improve the current WIP packaging guide would be helpful, but there are usually a couple people around willing to review a draft if you want to do something separate, and maybe integrate later.
<LucidFox> persia> reuploaded the debdiff
<persia> LucidFox: OK.  I'll grab the new debdiff, and try another build.  Thanks.
<slytherin> LucidFox: Which bug is this by the way?
<persia> bug #163287
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163287 in avidemux "Please merge avidemux 2.4~preview3-0.0 from debian-multimedia.org experimental" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163287
<slytherin> LucidFox: I think you do need need those many changes to changelog, you can pickup changelog from debian and add hardy entry. But I am not a MOTU, so you can wait for official comments from persia
<persia> slytherin: Just for context, this package isn't actually in Debian.
<New> :)
<slytherin> Oh.
<persia> New: You'll get slammed with highlights with that nick: consider changing it.
<New> what does mean?
<New_cat> ok?
<New_cat> :P
<persia> New_cat: : We talk about NEW packages and the NEW queue frequently, and it may be difficult to distinguish when people are speaking to you.  Your new nick is more likely to be accurate.
<sandyang> ok?
<persia> sandyang: Either sandyang or New_cat works well :)
<slytherin> anything other than new, build, ftbfs, sync, merge should work. :-P
<persia> package and spec are dangerous as well.
<geser> bug too
<jpatrick> poor Spec
<geser> oO(someone with a nick name "bug" would have fun in #ubuntu-bugs)
<persia> jpatrick: Yep.  Tends to use slight variations of the nick around here (currently x-*-ting)
<jpatrick> haha
<SWAT> persia, don't remind me, everytime the SWAT (samba) package is mentioned...
<persia> SWAT: How about our universe security team :)
<persia> jpatrick: http://paste.ubuntu.com/3039/
<jpatrick> persia: the talk was mine
<jpatrick> but good point
<SWAT> persia, yeah, I noticed that after I became an official member (the bad thing: I have this nick for more than a decade now)
<persia> SWAT: I understand.  I don't tend to spend much time in channels dedicated to classical antiquities :)
<frenchy> Hi all, do MOTUs action sync requests?  If so, is there anything that I have to do get a sync request actioned?  Re: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/me-tv/+bug/178519.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178519 in me-tv "Please sync me-tv 0.4.19-1 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,New]
<jpatrick> frenchy: we are in Debian Import Freeze
<geser> frenchy: any good reason why we should use the sid package and not the current one in hardy?
<frenchy> jpatrick: I thought that "Debian Import Freeze" meant that nothing further was imported from Debian without a request.
<frenchy> jpatrick: Huh, there's one in Hardy?
<geser> frenchy: yes, but we also shouldn't request syncs because we can?
<jpatrick> !info me-tv hardy
<geser> frenchy: it's still in REVU?
<ubotu> Package me-tv does not exist in hardy
<geser> I assumed it already passed revu but didn't check
<frenchy> geser: It got archived because it made it into sid.
<persia> It didn't pass REVU.
<persia> Specifically, the reviewer with the right equipment to test encouraged a push to sid, which has been done.
<persia> frenchy: Isn't there already an approved sync request for me-tv submitted to the archive-admins?
<frenchy> persia: Sorry, don't know.  Is that in BTS?
<persia> frenchy: Sync requests are handled in LP.
 * persia thinks bug #178519 will be processed next week when the archive-admins return from the holiday break.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178519 in me-tv "Please sync me-tv 0.4.19-1 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178519
<frenchy> persia: Yes, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/me-tv/+bug/178519.
<frenchy> persia: Thank you, that's exactly what I wanted to know.  Did know if it was automatic though.
<frenchy> s/Did/Didn't
<persia> frenchy: Not automatic after DIF.  Requires the approval of a member of ~ubuntu-dev (in this case, the bug submitter)
<frenchy> Shouldn't IRC and watch 'Family Guy' at the same time.
<persia> LucidFox: Build failures coming your way :)
<frenchy> Sorry, still not quite clear, Philipp is not a member of ~ubuntu-dev, but it looks like someone as definitely linked it into Ubuntu.
 * persia points at https://launchpad.net/~pkern/+participation
<frenchy> persia: Ohhh ... via MOTU, Ta.
<Essope> hi
<sandyang> hi
<sandyang> so quietly~~~
<frenchy> So if it does get sync'd ... is that it?  What happens with bug fixes from there?
<geser> frenchy: if you get important bug fixes uploaded to Debian you can ask for a sync again (till FF) or ask for an upload to Ubuntu directly
<sandyang> If the human came be here, I ll start to tell the story, some people want listen?
<frenchy> geser: Thanks, FF isn't till 14 Feb, right?  I'm sure that there'll be a lot of improvements up until that time.  But I'm hoping to make one last sync request ... would that be frowned upon?
<frenchy> Sorry, this is my first introduction to MOTU.
<persia> frenchy: No need to apologize.  Everyone needs to learn once.  It's safe to sync up to FF as long as there is a good reason for the sync (more than just an updated release).  After FF, bugfix uploads are still welcome (and may be in the form of syncs), but no new features are allowed, and string changes are not preferred.
<frenchy> persia: Thank you.
<DarkSun88> Hi all.
<liri> The PackagingGuide on the wiki deals with compiled packages and I was wondering if there's a Guide or general information on packaging a web application (scripts).
<mruiz> hi all
<slytherin> liri: is there anything specific you want to package?
<persia> liri: http://webapps-common.alioth.debian.org/draft/html/ may be of interest
 * persia wonders if dbconfig-common might also be interesting for non-web applications that have a database dependency
<persia> pochu: did you ever get feedback from Festor about the aMule import?
<\sh> moins
<\sh> guys, does anyone has problem creating or updating a debootstrap chroot/or pbuider chroot ?
<dfiloni> pochu: the 2.8.6.1 version of wxwidgets2.8 fixs amule bugs?
<persia> \sh: A couple people have reported issues in the last 24 hours.  I don't remember seeing a posted solution.
<persia> dfiloni: Quite likely.  aMule tends to track upstream WX fairly closely, and doesn't seem to try to work around the weaknesses of WX.
<dfiloni> persia: ok thanks for the reply. Did you have a merry christmas?
<liri> persia: yeah, I'd like to package my project. I actually already started doing it a while ago and stopped for lack of time (I can provide you with the url where you can find the directory structure of my packages if you'd like to review it and comment on it which I will welcome gladly)
<liri> persia: I'm going over that link, seems quite important, thanks.
<\sh> persia, looks like during update that /dev is not bind mounted properly and during creating something is wrong with the /var partition
<persia> dfiloni: Yes.  Thank you.  You?
<persia> liri: If you'd like to submit your package for review, best to prepare a candidate for REVU.
<persia> \sh: Hmm...  I don't know much about chroot creation, but that sounds like some sort of skew.  Has there been a debootstrap update since the default kernel switch?  Might that make a difference?
<dfiloni> persia: I had a good christmas too
<\sh> persia, didn't see any...but I'll do a reinstall of this system here and do another upgrade to hardy...so I'll can check again.
 * \sh needs to use some LVM based install now...
<liri> persia: that link on webapps is great as policy and general guide, though I was hoping for a more practical guide on creating the package
<persia> \sh: LVM is nice :)  I can't seem to even create a chroot now (as I've my play area mounted with nodev).  Maybe there's some new security checks in place?
<\sh> persia, do you get any "/var blabla mounted with noexec, nodev" message?
<persia> liri: I don't think that exists.  You'd do best to follow the guide for normal applications, skip the part that compiles stuff, and then follow the draft webapp policy.
<persia> \sh: Yes.  precisely.  it is mounted nodev, so this is (somewhat) expected behaviour.  It's also new behaviour, as I've created chroots on this mount point previously.
<\sh> persia, and now try to update your hardy chroot or what ever pbuilder chroot you have...it gives you another (different) error message after trying to install libc5
<\sh> aeh libc6
<liri> persia: alright, I'll work the basic package and ask around when I get to the part of how to organize the webapp files for distribution later
<persia> \sh: I don't use pbuilder.  I've not had any issues updating my LVM scratch partitions that I snapshot for sbuild.
 * persia updates again, just in case...
<liri> persia: the login to the revu system is only for motus and alike?
<persia> liri: Login is only available for those who have submitted packages.  In order to submit packages, you must 1) have a signed CoC, 2) have uploaded your GPG key to launchpad, and 3) have joined the Contributors of packages for ubuntu universe group.
<persia> !revu | liri
<ubotu> liri: REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<persia> \sh: I can't reproduce the update issue.  It either doesn't affect amd64, is pbuilder specific, or is the result of something special for your chroot.
<\sh> persia, it affects actually amd64 and i386...(/me has a x86_64 install here and use i386 and amd64 chroots)
<mruiz> hi all. How is the procedure to fill a unmet dep bug? I solved one :-)
<persia> \sh: Then I suspect it's either pbuilder or your mirror.  Having both chroots be odd makes it look non-local.
<\sh> report the bug, add the debdiff and subscribe uus
<\sh> persia, well, mirror is the archive.ubuntu.com ,-) and it's there since yesterday when I tried to update...well
<persia> mruiz: Adjust control (or whatever), update the changelog, test build, verify the solution, attach a debdiff, subscribe the sponsors.
<persia> \sh: I update my minimal partitions (sid/gutsy/hardy) two or three times a day, and haven't encountered that, with the same mirror.  Odd.
<liri> persia: I've joined the launchpad group of contributes but I don't remember about the others so I'll check it out
<persia> liri: "liran"?
<liri> persia: yeap
<persia> Yep.  Submit a signed CoC and your GPG key, and ask someone here to update the REVU keyring, and you'll be able to upload.  You might want to add your IRC nick to your LP page as well, just to make it easier for people to identify you.
<liri> persia: I'm updating the gpg as we speak, thanks. I'm not seeing anything about a CoC on the REVU page, what's that about?
<persia> liri: It's the Ubuntu Code of Conduct.  Says you'll be nice and good to others while working on Ubuntu.  Further information should be available from your LP page.
<liri> persia: ahh alright
<liri> persia: I promise to be nice :-)
<\sh> persia, hmm...well, I see after reinstalling this server...
<liri> persia: alright I'm all set up with the requirements
 * persia syncs the keyring
<liri> thanks.
<liri> I'll upload the package later for you guys to review and comment on
<persia> liri: You'll want to wait at least 30-45 minutes for the keyring to sync (I'll let you know when it's done)
<imbrandon> moins all
<imbrandon> heya persia , looks like Mako will be in your neck of the woods the next few weeks ( via planet.debian.org )
<mruiz> hahaha
<imbrandon> or i guess planet.ubuntu.com too :)
<mruiz> good morning imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya mruiz
<persia> imbrandon: Yep.  Looking forward to an activity.  Don't know if the visit will last to the 12th for TLUG though.
<imbrandon> cool-i-o , dunno if you have met him before or not, he is a really cool person, you'll enjoy meeting him i'm sure ( if you get the chance )
<imbrandon> i caught up with him 2 or 3 times, been really fun
<imbrandon> plus now a member of the FSF board :) lol
<persia> Actually, it's a current topic of interest here.  New government support and grants has changed things a bit: there's worry that FOSS acceptance in Taipei may make Akihabara less of a special place.  RMS did a speaking tour recently (October) with four events in Tokyo.  Now if only the remaining ubuntu-ja patches didn't break things for everyone else...
<StevenK> imbrandon: So, have you fixed all of my problems with apt-mirror? :-)
<imbrandon> StevenK: yup actualy i have, i got them in my bzr branch but not in main svn yet, going to commit them today and prob make a release sometime today
<StevenK> Woot!
<imbrandon> http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~imbrandon/bzr/apt-mirror/trunk
<imbrandon> bzr branch that if you want it early
<imbrandon> i tested it quite thourghly last night
<imbrandon> it has the pacaking and all in that bzr if you wanna just debuild it
<imbrandon> or you can wait and i'll try and get white to upload a new release today sometime ( once i make a new release tarbal etc )
<StevenK> Why is it in bzr and svn?
<imbrandon> i use bzr localy and such, then bzr-svn to merge it back to the main branch when i'm happy with it
<imbrandon> demitry only knows and cares to know sf.net svn, and bzr-svn allows me to use both
<imbrandon> with the same co
<imbrandon> i got to thinking
<imbrandon> StevenK: would it not be trivial to make the postmirror_script support any scripting lang supported by the host if i just make the requirement that its executable ?
<imbrandon> like perl or shell or batch ( windows )
<imbrandon> bu system() on the script directly instead of system("/bin/sh $script") ??
<imbrandon> s/bu/by/
<StevenK> As long as there is a useful error message if it isn't executable
<imbrandon> k, personaly i think that would be more usefull , so people can use anything they want, yea good call, lemme look into that
<imbrandon> buth the /bin/sh way is currently "in it"
<imbrandon> btw is there a big diffrence between exec() and system()  ? i read the docs but it dident seem to matteer much
<StevenK> system() does a fork() and then a exec()
<StevenK> exec() takes over your current process
<StevenK> (system() also has the parent wait())
 * StevenK waits for imbrandon to say "what?"
<StevenK> :-P
<imbrandon> heh no i got all that
<imbrandon> in otherwords i probably wanna stuck with the system() for the script call, but adding a wait probably would be a good idea to trap error codes
<StevenK> You don't need to wait(), Perl will do it for you.
<Essope> yay, less bugs.
<imbrandon> k
<StevenK> imbrandon: Better, if it's executable, execute it, but if it's not, assume /bin/sh
<imbrandon> ahh good idea
 * Essope hits a few more with the invalid stick
<cbx33> hey hey peeps
<persia> liri: Sync complete.
<imbrandon> heya cbx33
<cbx33> hi imbrandon
<cbx33> doh this is driving me nuts
<cbx33> abcde won't work after I change my cd drive from PS to SS
<cbx33> well i have to specify the device
<imbrandon> PS / SS ?
<imbrandon> ohhh nevermind
 * imbrandon is dumb
<cbx33> primary slave
<cbx33> secondary slave
<StevenK> Oh, that's so useful.
<StevenK> g++ ... -g -Wall ... >/dev/null 2>&1
<imbrandon> hahah
<imbrandon> looks like a cmake call :) j/k
<persia> It's the new trick for avoiding compiler warnings
<StevenK> "If I don't see them, they don't exist"
<imbrandon> head in sand trick
<Essope> burying your head in the sand is *always* effective, yes.
<persia> Precisely.  Only warnings printed to the console count (M-x ostrich)
<imbrandon> StevenK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/3044/
<Essope> perhaps that could become an official MC proceedure.
<imbrandon> StevenK: that pretty much what you ment ?
<StevenK> imbrandon: Works for me.
<StevenK> imbrandon: I think it should go after the cleaning code.
<imbrandon> yea it its, its the very last thing
<imbrandon> s/its/is
<StevenK> imbrandon: You'll upload a 0.4.6 targetted at Dapper in your PPA?
<imbrandon> StevenK: yup, here in about ~15 minutes or so
<StevenK> Then I'll see it in the morning
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> i;m just ruuning it once or twice more to "make sure" then i'll commit to PPA and main svn and make a release
<imbrandon> i have enough changes for a point release
<StevenK> You can remove the note from the POD docs, too
<dfiloni> any news about the new pidgin version?
<imbrandon> yup yup, i just noticed that
<StevenK> I only just remembered :-)
<imbrandon> i only did about 10 minutes ago heh
 * imbrandon looks how to spell StevenK's last name for the changelog
<StevenK> I'd prefer to be attributed like my IRC real name
<mruiz> I filled the bug 178869, related to unmet deps. Hobbsee marked it as duplicate of a pbuilder bug... I replied her, but I want to know if I'm correct :-)  Comments?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178869 in pbuilder "[UNMETDEPS] gnome-voice-control has unmet dependencies (dup-of: 125107)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178869
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125107 in pbuilder "[gutsy] pbuilder-satisfydepends-gdebi can't resolve pure virtual build-depends" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125107
<StevenK> Like all Steven's, I'm doomed to trying to crowbar the 'n' off my name.
<persia> StevenK: Then why is it part of your IRC nick?
<StevenK> Because ... shut up.
<StevenK> :-P
<imbrandon> StevenK: heh would you rather Steve Kowalik in the CHNAGELOG ? hehe
<StevenK> imbrandon: Right
<imbrandon> k
 * StevenK runs off to bed, it being 1:40am
<imbrandon> gnight :)
<imbrandon> thanks for the help
<persia> mruiz: How were you testing the installation?  I can install gnome-voice-control in hardy just fine from a minimal snapshot chroot.  I suspect I can build it from sbuild as well: you may just have encountered the pbuilder bug and had it affect the package build.
<mruiz> persia, I built the package with pbuilder
<mruiz> after some modifications in control file, I got a successful build
<persia> mruiz: That's not a very good unmetdeps test.  pbuilder helps test package building, but neither matches the buildds nor a target installation.  It's a dup.  There might be a FTBFS bug: checking now...
<persia> mruiz: Yep.  I can reproduce the FTBFS in sbuild.  undup & retitle if you like.
<mruiz> persia, then is a FTBFS bug ?
<persia> mruiz: Not building is FTBFS.  Not installing is unmetdeps
<persia> mruiz: You can check the current build status from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/gnome-voice-control/0.2-0ubuntu4, which seems to indicate a problem, as the last update was 8th October, and it's still not built.  Your debdiff may help.
 * persia notes that as it also FTBFS in gutsy, this may be SRU worthy, but confirmation would be required from the SRU team.
<mruiz> persia, it is possible to reuse the bug report or do I have to open a new one?
<persia> mruiz: Definitely possible to reuse.  unmark the dup, set the pbuilder task invalid, retitle as FTBFS, update the description, etc.
<imbrandon> StevenK: ( i know your afk but this is for backlog ) uploaded 0.4.6-0~dapper1 to my dapper PPA, should be built by the time you wake/get to it
 * GoldenPony thought StevenK was known not to read backlog
<imbrandon> no idea, he'll probably just check the PPA tomarrow without reading it
<persia> GoldenPony: sometimes he catches it.  I suspect it depends on traffic.  If we all post a lot, we can likely overrun his check buffer :)
<GoldenPony> persia: fair enough
 * GoldenPony ponders bed...and not waking up again
 * persia suspects that is difficult without careful planning
<GoldenPony> seeing as laserjock refuses to do his duty, etc...
<GoldenPony> shame on him.
 * GoldenPony throws a rubber chicken at imbrandon, persia, and StevenK 
<imbrandon> heh
 * persia chews the rubber chicken happily
<GoldenPony> oookay!
<GoldenPony> strange persia.
<mruiz> persia, FTBFS bug is updated :-)
<LucidFox> Why are builds so slow today?
<LucidFox> both in PPA and in Ubuntu itself...
<persia> LucidFox: slow?  Not broken?
<LucidFox> Not broken... just idle :)
<LucidFox> I have three PPA builds queued three hours ago, and they're still "pending"
<Essope> ppa is broken.  see /topic
<GoldenPony> there's a dead parrot sketch reference in that, i'm sure.
<persia> LucidFox: Consider that a good thing.  If they are idle, they won't have to be given back :)
<superm1> morning folks. i've got a revu if anyone is interested: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=mythbuntu-common
<mruiz> how is the procedure to request an SRU for a FTBFS fix?
<Essope> mruiz: dance frienziedly, in a circle, pleading for the gods of SRU to help you
<Essope> and to appease all your desires
<mruiz> Essope, hahaha
<imbrandon> !SRU | mruiz
<ubotu> mruiz: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<persia> superm1: Looks clean, except for the changelog.  See the comment, and be sure to archive if you are uploading.
<superm1> persia, ah okay thanks.  yeah i missed that.
 * persia advocates linda
<superm1> I must have to backport another linda from hardy, my linda didn't catch it :)
<persia> superm1: You aren't feeding her properly.  linda likes "-v -f long -t E,I,W,X": it makes her voluble and freindly.
 * superm1 makes an alias in his bashrc
<persia> superm1: If you're doing that, consider always passing "-iIv" to lintian as well.
<superm1> yeah i usually run both with -i, but never used other switches
<persia> superm1: For lintian, the "I" is the important one.  For linda, it's the "-t E,I,W,X".  The rest is just to get them to explain what they mean.
<soc> hi
<soc> has someone been able to compile kde4 (from subversion) with ubuntu's soprano (1.99~rc2 afaik)?
<soc> it fails since a week with errors in libdolphinprivate ...
<soc> i would hate it if i had to start compling things from kdesupport again :-(
<imbrandon> soc: your likely to get far more help with kde4 stuff in #kubuntu-devel
<imbrandon> likely something just needs to be updated
<soc> imbrandon: it's clearly a soprano error
<soc> soprano 1.99 is required to build kdebase
<soc> soprano 1.99~rc2 is in ubuntu
<soc> and now the question is if i'm the only one experiencing that error or if thats a problem with the ubuntu package ...
<soc> because i'd expect that 1.99 and 1.99~rc2 are compatible else it wouldn't make sense to put sorpano in there, if nothing compiles with it anymore ...
<soc> btw, why are the builds failing? :-)
<jpatrick> soc: bad update thing
<soc> gcc?
<jpatrick> something with libstdc++6 i think
<LucidFox> Does Hardy already use PulseAudio by default?
<soc> ah ok
<bluefoxicy> I still cannot find any easy way to identify why a package was removed
<bluefoxicy> been googling for ubuntu libsafe {dfsg,feisty,remove} etc...
<bluefoxicy> meh I'm getting nowhere
<geser> bluefoxicy: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/removals.txt
<geser> (From Debian) long-standing RC bugs, gives a false sense of security
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<warp10> If someone is willing to review a package, I jave just uploaded tennix (a simple 2D tennix game) on REVU. Thanks in advance! http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=tennix
<awen_> what's with the build system?
<cheguevara_> glibc is b0rked
<awen_> that's kind of a problem
<cyberix> So 24.12. was a REVU day and 31.12. will be the next one?
<geser> cyberix: sort of, if you find a reviewer here that day
<ion_> Hi
<ion_> Please review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=hardware-connected and http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=apt-mark-sync
<imbrandon> hum the automount(gnome) stuff is mostly hal? i have a strange problem
<imbrandon> i have a 2gb sd card that if i leave it in the camera , and hookup via usb cable , it mounts and works fine, if i take it  out and put it in my card reader it says invalid partition table
<imbrandon> but both ways work in windows :(
<imbrandon> oh well, onto something more productive
 * TheMuso sees a few hardy-changes mails, and wonders whether its worth uploading at this point, if builds are failing, as you have to get them given back later.
<imbrandon> heya TheMuso , well if they are given back via a mass giveback then they will be at the front of the queue :)
<TheMuso> imbrandon: Yeah I know, but still.
<imbrandon> yea kinda sucks they are still broke, couldent have happened at a worse time
<TheMuso> What causes them to break?
<imbrandon> a libstc++6 from debian iirc
<imbrandon> broke the chroots
<TheMuso> Lovely.
<imbrandon> not 100% sure but thats what i gathered from -devel last night
<TheMuso> Right.
<imbrandon> lamot breifly looked at it and said he couldent fix it, would likely have to be infinity
<imbrandon> iirc
<imbrandon> lamont*
<TheMuso> right
<imbrandon> ohhh btw between me and StevenK we got the bug fixes and features you need for apt-mirror
<imbrandon> ( and even a migration path so you dont have to redownload *everything* )
<imbrandon> its in svn at sf.net right now ( commited it all a few hours ago ) and i built a package to use on dapper in my PPA ( not sure if it built yet )
<TheMuso> imbrandon: You rock. I'm off for breakfast now, but I'll talk to you about it after.
<imbrandon> kk
<TheMuso> imbrandon: Whats the address to fetch it?
<imbrandon> svn https://apt-mirror.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/apt-mirror/trunk
<TheMuso> Thanks. I thought sourceforge only offered cvs.
<imbrandon> nope svn too
<TheMuso> wow
<TheMuso> Is there a delay like there is for CVS?
<imbrandon> not that i know of, seems to commit right away
<imbrandon> i dident know there was a cvs delay
<jonnymind> Hello everyone,.
<imbrandon> i even use bzr-svn with it 99% of the time
<Amaranth> imbrandon: pub cvs is delayed a couple hours
<Amaranth> They do a batch copy or something to save resources
<imbrandon> Amaranth: ahh, no then there is no delay
<Amaranth> instead of moving each commit over
<imbrandon> well with svn there is no pub and priv, its both the same url
<imbrandon> just one is authenticated :)
<imbrandon> so i guess thats why no delay
<TheMuso> imbrandon: What do I need to know re the migration path?
<imbrandon> TheMuso: your using debmirror right ?
<imbrandon> ( msotly )
<TheMuso> Yes
<emgent> heya imbrandon :P
<imbrandon> mv /location/of/current/{dists,pool} to /var/spool/apt-mirror/mirror/ftp.host.from.mirrorlist.com/
<imbrandon> then it should pick it up
<TheMuso> imbrandon: Right
<imbrandon> if you have the installer components rsynced , be sure to use the "skip-clean" lines in the mirror.list
<imbrandon> so clean.sh dosent want to delete them as "old packages"
<imbrandon> heya emgent
<TheMuso> imbrandon: SO to mirror i18n, indices etc, I jst ensure they don't get cleaned?
<imbrandon> correct, and rsync them via the new postmirror_script
<imbrandon> ( its in the mirror.list config )
<TheMuso> Where is the postmirror script?
<TheMuso> ok
<imbrandon> default its in /var/spool/apt-mirror/var/postmirror.sh
<imbrandon> but you can set it to anywhere in the mirror.list
<TheMuso> imbrandon: Right, but does it come with a script to do that? Or do I have to write that myself?
<imbrandon> and it can be anything ( e.g. perl , python, shell, etc ) as long as its executable, if its not execurtable it will try to run it with /bin/sh
<imbrandon> no i dident make a sample script yet
<TheMuso> imbrandon: Right, what variables does one use to address the correct dirs?
<imbrandon> huh?
<imbrandon> oh hum, never thought about that
<imbrandon> the script should get those vars passed to it huh ? heh
 * imbrandon thinks
<imbrandon> for the moment i guess you will have to just know what the paths are in mirror.list that you set
<imbrandon> but i can work out a way to pass the vars soonish
<imbrandon> default everything is below /var/spool/apt-mirror/
<TheMuso> imbrandon: Yeah I know, I'm going to change that. Where else can you have a mirror.list? In your home dir?
<TheMuso> I'd rather not run it system wide.
<imbrandon> sure
<imbrandon> you can put it anywhere
<imbrandon> just call apt-mirror with the mirror.list as the only argument if its not in /etc/apt/mirror.list
<imbrandon> apt-mirror /home/themuso/etc/mirror.list , or whatever
<imbrandon> ok afk ~1 hour, or so, bbiab
<TheMuso> Ok thanks imbrandon.
<nxvl> how is with the new debian changes? i have a change which solves an ubuntu bug, should i merge or just apply the patch?
<norsetto> nxvl: if its for hardy I would say merge, what is it?
<jonnymind> Hello ppl; I have a couple of questions.
<jonnymind> Justasec
<jonnymind> I am releasing a new official version of the package at bug 174470
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174470 in ubuntu "Package for the Falcon Programming Language" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174470
<jonnymind> Is it against the policy to allow direct download of the package I am offering here before it is approved?
<jonnymind> s/offering/submiting/
<nxvl> norsetto: Bug #178046
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178046 in dillo "dillo failed to unpatch" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178046
<norsetto> jonnymind: IMO, its your package, you are free to do what you want with it as long as you don't release it under the ubuntu umbrella (for instance with an ubuntu version).
<jonnymind> I see.
<jonnymind> Ok, I will release it as generic "debian" package.
<jonnymind> Btw, what's the current debian version tag?
<jonnymind> The thing that must be put in the changelog?
<jonnymind> sid; ?
<norsetto> jonnymind: for debian you mean?
<jonnymind> Yes. I'd like to provide at least a .deb package.
<norsetto> nxvl: I don't see why we should wait for a merge, unless they are telling you that its coming in the next couple of weeks or so
<norsetto> jonnymind: what I mean is that this is distribution dependant; I guess you mean the distribution in package_name (version) distribution, urgency ?
<jonnymind> yes
<norsetto> jonnymind: thats unstable for debian sid and hardy for ubuntu development
<jonnymind> I want to provide a deb package (which is reasonabily ok, I think already 99% or 100% policy compliant), but I wouldn't want to offedn anyone.
<jonnymind> I see, thanks
<psusi> I'm updating a package and in the process, switched to a new upstream release... when I debuild -S -us -uc, it finds the new .orig.tar.gz, but decides not to upload it thinking this is not the first release from upstream... how can I make it consider the .orig new?
<norsetto> jonnymind: its archive dependant so you may as well use your own so that you surely won't "offend" anyone
<jonnymind> My own?
<psusi> and am I using the correct new version string?  I went with -14-0ubuntu1 since we have diverged from debian
<psusi> which is still on -13
<jonnymind> Like not unstable nor ubuntu, anything will do, right?
<norsetto> jonnymind: yes, you said you were going to distribute it, so I guess you will set up a local archive, or will you just give a link to the .deb?
<jonnymind> atm, just link to the deb.
<jonnymind> I may provide an archive in future, though.
<jonnymind> But I'd rather prefer to support distros than creating an archive.
<norsetto> jonnymind: use jonnymind then ;-)
<jonnymind> Fine, I got the point. Thanks.
<DarkSun88> Hi
<nxvl> norsetto: so, my debdiff is fine?
<norsetto> nxvl: I don't know
<nxvl> norsetto: what i was asking is, in that case did we need to merge or just apply the patch, and upload?
<nxvl> norsetto: whish is the best practice
<nxvl> which*
<norsetto> nxvl: to merge we need a package to merge from, there isn't any at the moment, right?
<nxvl> norsetto: i mean fine as a debdiff is what i should do
<nxvl> norsetto: right
<nxvl> norsetto: the patch was posted some hours ago
<nxvl> so i don't thing there is a new release yet
<norsetto> nxvl: so, unless your contacts in debian are telling you that they plan to release a new package soon just seek sponsoring for your debdiff
<norsetto> nxvl: they might, so, ask them and decide on the base of what they tell you
<nxvl> norsetto: ok, that is what i was asking, so if they release it before someone sponsors my diff i merge it
<nxvl> ok, i will checkl
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> thnx
<nxvl> bbl
<norsetto> nxvl: np
<jonnymind> norsetto: can I dput in the revu the new version (with a changed version number) of a package without further notice?
<norsetto> jonnymind: sure, its a new version because its a new upstream revision I guess?
<jonnymind> yes
<jonnymind> crystalized 0.8.5 into even number 0.8.6 for official release.
<psusi> I'm updating a package and in the process, switched to a new upstream release... when I debuild -S -us -uc, it finds the new .orig.tar.gz, but decides not to upload it thinking this is not the first release from upstream... how can I make it consider the .orig new?
<psusi> and am I using the correct new version string?  I went with -14-0ubuntu1 since we have diverged from debian which is still on -13
<TheMuso> imbrandon: Does apt-mirror support ftp downloading?
<imbrandon> TheMuso: yea, it supports whatever wget supports , so yes
<TheMuso> imbrandon: Great, thanks.
 * TheMuso will migrate over to it very shortly then.
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> lemme know of any issues and i'll try to get them fixed asap
<imbrandon> before i make an "official"  0.4.6 tarbal
<TheMuso> Ok.
<jonnymind> Thanks ppl and good night!
<norsetto> g'night all
#ubuntu-motu 2007-12-28
<zul> evening
<bderrly> afternoon
<mruiz> hi all
<Hobbsee> hey all
<awen_> hi people
<mruiz> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> greetings mruiz!
<mruiz> :-)
<mruiz> Hobbsee, Did you read my comment about bug 178869?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178869 in gnome-voice-control "[FTBFS] gnome-voice-control due to automake-1.9 build-dep" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178869
<Hobbsee> mruiz: no
<tritium> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya tritium
 * tritium wonders what part of the topic changed...
<zul> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya zul
<zul> good christmas?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<ion_> How often is it appropriate to request packages to be reviewed if the previous request wasn’t noticed or acted upon? I asked about http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=hardware-connected and http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=apt-mark-sync five hours ago.
<zul> ion_: well it is the christmas break for most developers so you kind of have to be patient
<ion_> I am in no hurry. I’m just asking not to offend anyone by spamming the request. :-)
<imbrandon> ion_: normaly once a week ( mondays )
<ion_> imbrandon: Okay, thanks.
<zul> hey imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya zul
<persia> psus: -sa will probably solve your problem.
<persia> jonnymind: -0falcon1 would be a good way to be lower than either an upcoming Ubuntu or Debian release.
<persia> ion_: Once a day, but people may well not look except on Mondays.  On Mondays (any time zone) maybe every 6 hours is acceptable.
<ion_> persia: Thanks.
<persia> imbrandon: There's some further oddity in the buildd chroot.  I can't even get a manual apt-get dist-upgrade to work from a chroot into the buildd tarball: it seems to be more complicated than just a normal update.
<TheMuso> Greetings all.
<zul> hey TheMuso
<TheMuso> Hey zul.
<TheMuso> Have a good break?
<persia> ion_: What is ./.gpb.conf ?
<zul> yeah was kind of sick the past couple of days ago
<TheMuso> Ah that sucks.
<ion_> persia: The ”upstream” source and the packaging are in a single git repository but in different branches. That config file tells git-buildpackage which branch to generate the orig.tar.gz from and which branch to get debian/ from, so you can just cd to the repository tree and run git-buildpackage.
<persia> ion_: OK.  VCS leftovers then.  Thanks.
<ion_> persia: It *can* be removed, then one just needs to supply the branch names to git-buildpackage as parameters.
<persia> ion_: I haven't used git-buildpackage, but I've been advised that for svn-buildpackage, it's best practice to strip all the VCS stuff when making the package.
<imbrandon> persia: ahh that sucks
<persia> imbrandon: Does it?  If there are enough people who believe that .gbp.conf should normally be included in a source package, I don't see any reason why it couldn't, but I haven't seen that file in many packages (even ones I know to be managed in git)
 * persia realises that the wrong context was chosen :(
<persia> ion_: apt-mark-sync commented.  Only GPL version, priority, and missing mechanism for collecting upstream code are blockers.
<ion_> persia: Thank you. I’ll take care of the same issues for the other package as well.
<persia> ion_: OK.  I won't review it now then :)
<ion_> I’ll also make sure .gbp.conf doesn’t spill into the package.
<imbrandon> persia: i ment about the buildd
<persia> imbrandon: Right.  Sorry :)  The buildd tarball is available from http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10891721/chroot-ubuntu-hardy-i386.tar.bz2 if you want to have a play.
<imbrandon> maybe here in a bit, i doubt i can do much better than yall did though
<persia> (warning: 50MB behind that link)
<imbrandon> onyl 50? wow
<imbrandon> i figured much more, i just downloaded 6gb so another 50 wont be bad
<persia> A lot of base is text, and bz2 does a pretty good job.
<imbrandon> yea
<persia> Hrm.  New Debian audacity doesn't work with JACK for some architectures, and current Ubuntu audacity doesn't seem to work with pulseaudio.  Anyone have any thoughts on how audacity should work?
<brandonperry> it should _just_ work :-P
<imbrandon> persia: imho whatever is default for hardy
<imbrandon> but i dislike JACK sooo
<persia> brandonperry: Yes.  I'm just not sure pushing through padsp is the right answer.  To me it makes sense to either whitelist audacity to block pulse, or to ignore the possible portaudio issues and force JACK.
<persia> imbrandon: Do you use audacity?  What is your typical input source?
<Fujitsu> persia: What are `some architecture'?
<imbrandon> persia: files
<imbrandon> eg ogg or mp3 or something other
<persia> Debian bug #406754
<ubotu> Debian bug 406754 in portaudio19 "portaudio19: FTBFS: #error Memory barriers are not defined on this system." [Serious,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/406754
<imbrandon> if i use "live" input its generaly with jokosher+gst
<persia> Err..  That's not right.
<imbrandon> and yea i use it once or twice a week
<brandonperry> persia, sorry, I not exaclty sober right noww
<brandonperry> ignore me
<imbrandon> but not a "ton"
<persia> Fujitsu: all !i386 !powerpc
<Fujitsu> Not even amd64?
<persia> imbrandon: Ah.  So for your usecase, padsp would work fine.  Thanks.
<persia> Fujitsu: Nope.
<persia> Fujitsu: Actually, on review, it seems the bug I mentioned before is correct, just that the exposure in audacity is due to a private included library (Grr...)
<Fujitsu> Woo!
<ion_> persia: I take it i should file a bug at launchpad so that i can close it with the initial release?
<persia> ion_: If there isn't already one there.  I tend to see lots of needs-packaging dupes, so please search to help reduce the count.
<ion_> Ok
 * Fujitsu wonders what the heck is wrong with the buildd chroot. It certainly won't dist-upgrade, but after installing (dpkg -i from /var/cache/apt/archive) bits of the dependency chain (from the new tzdata through libc6 through libc6-amd64...) it dist-upgrades fine...
<persia> Fujitsu: Does it dist-upgrade fine for you?  I was getting an error about immediate configuration.  If it works for you, someone just needs to publish the upgraded chroot on launchpad.
<Fujitsu> persia: Not from the start - I had to install a couple of bits (including libstdc++6) manually, then dist-upgrade worked.
 * Fujitsu pokes harde.r
<persia> Fujitsu: In that case, it just needs to be adjusted not to need manual installation (maybe a dependencies chain?) or needs the results of the manual push to be published.
<Fujitsu> persia: Now I know how to unbreak it like that, I'm working out exactly what is wrong.
<Fujitsu> OK, upgrading libc6(-dev) is enough to get it working, but that wants a new tzdata too.
<ion_> persia: Is “and is licensed under the same terms as the upstream package, see above.” okay?
<persia> ion_: Entirely.  I was asking for the addition of the text "v2", but that works just as well (if a bit more work).
 * Fujitsu forgets when the problem appeared. Was it after the 24th?
<ion_> persia: I was thinking of writing that to have no ambiguity about whether it’s “v2” or “v2 (or any later version”. :-)
 * persia looks at logs
<persia> ion_: Good choice
<persia> Fujitsu: First reference to the problem I can find is 2007 December 25 09:37 UTC
<Fujitsu> persia: So just after the new libc6 upload.
<persia> Fujitsu: ~ 24 hours later.
<Fujitsu> RIght.
<Fujitsu> Simply adding to libstdc++6 a Pre-Depends on the new libc6 makes everything work perfectly.
<persia> Fujitsu: Excellent.  Is that likely to break anything else?
<Fujitsu> persia: I've no idea. It should be necessary, though.
<Fujitsu> *shouldn't
<persia> Fujitsu: As I understand it, our choices are to either upload an automagical fix (like that), or wait for someone to publish the results of a manual dist-upgrade.  I wonder why it worked for most people's local chroots.
 * persia realises that the upgraded libstdc++6 probably can't build on the current buildds, so the manual path may be the correct choice.
<Fujitsu> I'm trying to reproduce it in a clean chroot here.
<Fujitsu> But it will need to be done manually on the buildds, right.
 * Fujitsu shrugs, and decides that cosmic rays did something bad to the buildd chroots.
<persia> ion_: Don't worry about it this time, but in general it's nice to have a little advertisement for the package and a link to the homepage in the needs-packaging bugs.
<Fujitsu> I guess we poke somebody to upgrade libc6 manually and dist-upgrade all of the broken ones.
<persia> Fujitsu: That sounds about right.  Monday, I'd think.
<Fujitsu> I can't work out what makes them fail when a similarly versioned one here works fine.
<Fujitsu> persia: I doubt anybody will be here on the 31st...
<persia> It's part of the official Holiday break?  I thought it was considered a working day.
<ion_> persia: Ok :-)
<ion_> persia: I made the changes to apt-mark-sync. They should be visible in REVU soonish.
<ion_> Oh, i accidentally uploaded a .changes file with both source and binary files. I wonder how REVU handles it?
<Fujitsu> It won't even see it.
<Fujitsu> It globs for *_source.changes
<nixternal> imbrandon: are kdebindings going in /usr/lib/kde4/* ?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<nixternal> boo
<bddebian> Heh, hi nixternal
 * nixternal kicks imbrandon in the shin!
<nixternal> imbrandon: I updated kde.mk to the latest from debian, removed utils.mk, and updated the .install files to follow the kde.mk, and all is seeming well thus far
<Fujitsu> Blergh, I think apt is doing stupid things on the buildds. It's not even trying to upgrade libc6 until the end, so libc6-amd64 won't configure, so lib64gcc1 won't configure, so apt can't find anywhere to configure libstdc++6.
<nixternal> Fujitsu: ya, been doing that for a few days now
<Fujitsu> Right, but I'm trying to work out *why*.
<Fujitsu> apt-get's debug output isn't the best.
 * Fujitsu wishes he could manipulate apt's TODO list after it had calculated it.
<ion_> persia: In case you still feel like reviewing, i (think i) implemented the changes you requested in http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=apt-mark-sync and http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=hardware-connected :-)
<imbrandon> nixternal: sorry was afk
<imbrandon> nixternal: sounds good
<nixternal> my build box just over heated :)
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> did you add install files for the other packages ?
<imbrandon> or just what was there already ?
<nixternal> just what was there so far...I will add the rest as needed
<imbrandon> killer ok
<nixternal> rules just includes the debian/cdbs/kde.mk now, as it controls everything for kde4
<imbrandon> basicly just each of the top level dirs ( its a checkout of trunk in kdebinding )
<imbrandon> kk
<minghua> So no package is being built now?
<Fujitsu> minghua: The four big architectures have broken buildd chroots, right.
<minghua> Fujitsu: Thanks.
<Fujitsu> This naturally happens a day or two after the Canonical world vanishes for a week.
<CheGuevara> why do people mess with core packages like glibc right on christmas eve :P
<minghua> Well, not a convenient time for buildds to break, of course.
<minghua> But maybe they break every now and then, it's just we are noticing now because of the holiday. :-P
<imbrandon> gnight all
<CheGuevara> night imbrandon
<Fujitsu> Night imbrandon.
<Fujitsu> Oh blergh. LP is being braindead, yay.
<Fujitsu> Any of the links on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.2/4.2.2-4ubuntu1/+files/ work for anybody?
<minghua> Fujitsu: Not for me.  I get 404 with OOPS numbers.
<Fujitsu> minghua: That's what I thought.
 * Fujitsu attacks kiko.
<minghua> persia_: Hello there.
<persia_> minghua: Hey.
<minghua> persia_: In case you remember my problematic (or in your words, incorrect) test case about dates we talked about the other day, I changed my test case and enumerated all possible dates for testing.
<minghua> :-)
 * minghua is now much more confident about his code's correctness.
<persia_> minghua: Excellent.  That sounds like the right question to be asking :)
 * Fujitsu kicks apt.
<Fujitsu> (both for having too little debugging output, and needing to be debugged in the first place)
 * persia_ is unable to suspend disbelief that there is code which does not need to be debugged
<Fujitsu> Shouldn't it be smart enough that if `apt-get install libc6' can't happen due to conflicts with the currently installed tzdata, it will install the new one which isn't conflicted with?
<persia_> Fujitsu: Isn't that why aptitude was written?
<minghua> I thought that's why apt was written in the first place...
<Fujitsu> I would have thought that that case wouldn't have been too uncommon, but perhaps so.
<persia_> There are a couple cases where apt dependency resolution can cause issues, which is part of why it became common to use `apt-get dist-upgrade` in sid, rather than `apt-get upgrade`.  aptitude is smarter about these things, and handles several cases better.  Updata-manager is even better, but only tuned for full release upgrades.
<minghua> Fujitsu: It's probably very uncommon for daily (i.e., not buildd) use, as people would have used "apt-get upgrade" instead.
<bddebian> persia_: Hey man.  I assume wx-config --ldflags is now wx-config --ld ?
<minghua> Hmm, update-manager looked pretty stupid to me last time I used it for gutsy->hardy upgrade.
 * Fujitsu wonders why libstdc++6 needs lib64gcc1 on i386. Removing that dep makes a dist-upgrade work fine.
 * minghua can only say that listdc++6 on Debian i386 does NOT depend on lib64gcc1...
<Fujitsu> Only -4ubuntu2 does here, where it appears we moved to symbol-based shlibs.
<StevenK> Didn't -4ubuntu3 get built?
<Fujitsu> StevenK: It got killed by the chroots.
<Fujitsu> chroot failures, that is.
<StevenK> Ahhh, it was killed by -4ubuntu2
 * Fujitsu thought -4ubuntu2 FTBFS on amd64, which -4ubuntu3 was meant to fix, but didn't, because the chroot was borked.
<minghua> * Fix typo in lib32gomp1 symbol file.
<minghua> That's in -4ubuntu3's changelog, probably why.
<Fujitsu> Oh, -4ubuntu3 built on amd64.
<Fujitsu> But then why isn't amd64 unbroken?
<minghua> Errr... because amd64 is 64bit?
<Fujitsu> StevenK: If -4ubuntu2 was the thing that killed it, why is amd64 dead?
<minghua> (if libstdc++6 depending on lib64gcc1 was the reason buildds got broken, that is)
<minghua> Ahh, I apparently misread Fujitsu.
 * minghua shuts up.
<Amaranth> minghua: The upgrade program for gutsy->hardy hasn't been written yet, thus update-manager won't do a very good job with it
<minghua> Amaranth: Oh.  Thanks.
<bddebian> Gah, how the hell does 'g++' just all of the sudden stop working in a build?
<Fujitsu> Right, why does amd64 libstdc++6 want lib32gcc1, while the i386 one wants lib64gcc1? That sounds wrong.
 * Amaranth cries
 * bddebian too
<Amaranth> multiarch causes pain
<persia_> Fujitsu: multiarch
<Amaranth> That's for cross compiling, right?
<superm1> wha, multiarch is in apt now?
<Amaranth> no
<persia_> Amaranth: Well, also to support a mixed 32/64 bit environment.  There are applications that do better with 32-bit due to odd code assumptions, and it'd be nice to be able to generate a binary for amd64.  Similarly, there are applications that really want 64-bit, and it would be nice to provide an i386 binary (even if it runs slowly).
<Amaranth> at this point by the time apt would grow multiarch support it probably wouldn't be worth having anymore :P
<Fujitsu> How very odd. In the broken chroot, one must install tzdata before everything else, for the moment. After that, installing lib64gcc1 then dist-upgrading works, but dist-upgrading without manually installing lib64gcc1 (even though the dist-upgrade tries to install it) fails.
<Fujitsu> It seems the dist-upgrade just for some reason doesn't get around to installing libc6 before it tries to install lib64gcc1... Blah.
<minghua> Fujitsu: Interesting case.  Did you test in a buildd yourself, or did you just read the logs?
<Fujitsu> minghua: I have the chroot tarball and am trying things on it here.
<minghua> Fujitsu: Would aptitude fare any better than apt-get?
<Fujitsu> minghua: Oh yes, the upgrade works flawlessly there.
<minghua> Fujitsu: Hmm.  I remember similar things happening when people tested woody->sarge upgrades.
<minghua> That, among others, was the reason release notes start recommending aptitude for upgrading over apt since sarge.
<Fujitsu> Oh, oops, I must have done something different last time.
<Fujitsu> aptitude fails similarly this time.
<Fujitsu> I'm sure I tried it before.
<Fujitsu> aptitude has the sanity to install the new tzdata, however.
<sandyang> :)
<nenolod> one thing i have found disappointing (and should be fixed) is multilib in ubuntu
<nenolod> there should be lib32 packages for all libs that are shipped
<nenolod> i should probably make a blueprint about this ;)
<Fujitsu> That sounds like a fairly big job, really.
<persia_> nenolod: Are they really needed?  Unless there is a useful rdepends, I'm not sure we need it.  If there is a useful rdepends, adding another binary to the existing libs package seems appropriate.
<nenolod> persia_, well, zsnes depends on lib32 of ncurses and such
<Fujitsu> Where's 64-bit zsnes?
<nenolod> Fujitsu, it's 32-bit.
<Fujitsu> Why?
<nenolod> Fujitsu, because it's x86 assembly.
<Fujitsu> Ah. How silly.
 * nenolod waits for the next "Why?"
<nenolod> "because the developers are morons"
<nenolod> actually, most emulator developers seem to be like this
<nenolod> especially in playstation world
<Fujitsu> Writing an emulator such that you need an emulator to run the emulator after a few years?
<nenolod> yeah
<nenolod> Fujitsu, i recently forked PCSX-df because it has died
<nenolod> Fujitsu, i'm rewriting it with SDL. it's a disaster.
<nenolod> :D
<Fujitsu> No idea what that is.
<Fujitsu> Hah.
<nenolod> Fujitsu, PCSX-df is the "debian fork" of PCSX, which is a playstation1 emulator.
<nenolod> Fujitsu, the in progress rewrite is UPE ( http://nenolod.net/upe ) but it's so insane, that i haven't gotten to a point where it's releasable yet.
<nenolod> UPE is 64-bits safe though, which is something PCSX{-df} is not.
<persia_> nenolod: Does it even run on amd64?  I've found not a few assembler issues when trying to port code.  If it would otherwise run, adding libcurses to ia32libs doesn't seem unreasonable.
<nenolod> persia, it runs when compiled with -m32
<nenolod> obviously it's not going to build with -m64
<nenolod> cause it is dependant on 32-bits architecture
<persia_> nenolod: In that case, generate a bug & candidate for ia32libs, and add a bug task and candidate for the emulator.  My concern is more that register handling is different, and some things break (especially for SMP).
<nenolod> persia_, i'll work on trying to patch the debian package of zsnes to run on amd64
<nenolod> persia_, it runs fine when chrooted into a 32bit environment
<Fujitsu> Shouldn't we be thinking about replacing emulators that need emulation?
<nenolod> Fujitsu, snes9x is the other emulator and it crashes on many obscure titles
<persia_> Fujitsu: One would think this would be a natural step due to speed, but as in the case of xmms, it's not as easy as one would hope.
<nenolod> (of course, ZSNES includes a 64-byte SPC700 ROM)
<nenolod> (pagefault even says this publically)
<nenolod> (so perhaps removal altogether of ZSNES is the only option since it contains blobs which are not DFSG free)
 * persia_ encourages removal of non-free
<nenolod> well, 64-byte SPC700 ROM is something that nobody cares about
<nenolod> but technically, it makes ZSNES DFSG non-free.
<minghua> Seriously?  64 byte?  How do you claim copyright on that?
<nenolod> minghua, well they dumped the microcode from the Super Nintendo's DSP
<nenolod> so i imagine SONY still holds a copyright on it
<persia_> minghua: You can claim copyright on 1 bit, but defending it is the hard part: one has to show that it is the result of an independent creative process.
<minghua> Can't some people do a clean-room re-implementation of that?
<nenolod> i could try to patch out the microcode.
<nenolod> it's not really needed
<nenolod> i don't think
<persia_> nenolod: That'd be need.  If you succeed, consider a repack for universe.
<persia_> s/need/neat/
<nenolod> minghua, hehe. i did a cleanroom reimplementation of the PS1 BIOS.
<nenolod> minghua, including software executive layer
<nenolod> :D
<joejaxx> nenolod: that sounds fun
<nenolod> joejaxx, it kind of works too. there's a long ways to go though.
<joejaxx> nenolod: clean-room rev-eng is always fun
<nenolod> at any rate, the binary blob starts at line 47 in zsnes/src/cpu/spc700.asm
 * nenolod works on it
 * Hobbsee waves
<minghua> Hello Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> minghua: how gose it?
<Fujitsu> Hey Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> hiya Fujitsu
<minghua> Hobbsee: Quite well, although nothing really on Ubuntu front.  What about you?  School vacation time?
<Hobbsee> minghua: yeah, on uni vacation.  nothing really ubuntu-related either, partly because all the buildds are dead, and no one cares enough to fix them, who actually can.
<Hobbsee> minghua: work, etc.  sucky :)
 * Hobbsee should do ubuntu stuff
<minghua> Yeah, work.
 * minghua needs to install Debian on a new box and migrate a server tomorrow.
<sandyang> so quietly~~
<nenolod> seems that lib32sdl is broken depends
<nenolod> :D
<nenolod> if anyone who works on ia32-libs is here, please look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/179031 as soon as you have time :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179031 in ia32-libs "lib32/libSDL depends on old libraries and needs to be rebuilt" [Undecided,New]
<\sh> moins
<Iuli> Hiya \sh
 * Hobbsee waves
<afflux> Hi. Upstream released a new version for a package that I created. What do I have to do to get that in the repos? Upload the new one to revu? I saw someone who used bugs with interdiffs attached. What's the preferred way?
<\sh> afflux:well both ways :)
<afflux> okay, I'll upload to revu
<Schnitz> hi all
<persia> afflux: interdiff is preferred
<afflux> oh, okay.
<mruiz> hi all. MOTU Q&A today?
<persia> None scheduled in -classroom, but you're welcome to ask questions here anytime (and someone may well answer).
<mruiz> persia, you're my MOTU hero :-)
<geser> mruiz: dholbach is on vacation so unless someone jumps in for him, there won't be a session today
<mruiz> thanks geser
<Kmos> bug 164166
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164166 in ebug-http "FTBFS: tries to download from CPAN" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164166
<Kmos> can someone check this one
<Kmos> i've attached a debdiff
<Kmos> it builds fine in my pbuilder..
<Kmos> ups.. i need to create a patch to the patches directory
<mruiz> I need an opinion of the bug 178869
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178869 in gnome-voice-control "[FTBFS] gnome-voice-control due to automake-1.9 build-dep" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178869
<persia> mruiz: What sort of opinion would you like?
<\sh> mruiz: the problem is not gnome-voice-control...the problem is pbuilder-satisfy-depends-dummy
<persia> \sh: Are you sure?  "automake-1.9" vs. "automake1.9".
<\sh> persia: check the buildlog...
<persia> (and yes, pbuilder-satisfy-depends-dummy is broken)
<\sh> it fails at this point...and not in the build-dep of g-v-c
<\sh> so p-sd-d is wrong assuming automake-1.9 is existing...automake1.9 is most likely more correct
<persia> \sh: Yes, but it still FTBFS for me with sbuild.
<persia> \sh: "automake-1.9" is defined in debian/control
<\sh> persia: so pbuilder is again wrong...wrong error message
<persia> mruiz: As a general note, usually we don't bump the standards version unless it's required, or the package isn't in Debian, as it would be unnecessary deviation.  Also, it's nice to not include config.guess or config.sub variance in the debdiff, as it makes it easier to read.
<persia> \sh: Right.  There are two bugs: the pbuilder bug, and the FTBFS in gnome-voice-control.  The pbuilder bug is already recorded as bug #125107, but bug 178869 seems a good way to address the gnome-voice-control bug.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125107 in pbuilder "[gutsy] pbuilder-satisfydepends-gdebi can't resolve pure virtual build-depends" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125107
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178869 in gnome-voice-control "[FTBFS] gnome-voice-control due to automake-1.9 build-dep" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178869
<\sh> well, change automake-1.9 to automake1.9 (normally this could be done with automake, because it should point to 1.9 nowadays, right?)
<mruiz> persia, just delete the config.{sub,guess} variance (if appears) from the debdiff?
<persia> \sh: I thought the default was 1.10 these days (although I may be mistaken)
<persia> mruiz: Right.  Personally, I prefer to move the autocopy from clean to configure if the autotools hints are to be autocopied, as it makes debdiffs nicer (although there are strong arguments against autocopy, which deserve respect).
<mruiz> persia, I was reading your opinions about that and, in this case the autocopy is in "clean" section :-)
<persia> mruiz: Right.  That's the part I don't like (although I'm not sufficiently in favor of arbitrary variance from Debian to encourage fixing it).  Specifically, if the files are to be copied at build time, they should be copied for configure: and not for clean: as the copy actually makes the package less clean.
<mruiz> :-)
<mruiz> persia, you're a debian/rules magician ;-)
<persia> This is especially annoying for SRUs, as it means that the source package candidate for upload must be prepared in the target release, or it will not have the right hint files to properly compile for the target.
<persia> Further, given sufficient variance in the hints files, there is a possibility of creating a FTBFS situation when backporting.  Anyway, enough ranting about that :)
<\sh> persia: could be...gutsy was 1.9
<persia> \sh: Really?  I thought I saw a bunch of 1.10 stuff during gutsy.  Maybe just pushing the leading edge.
<afflux> RainCT: didn't you mix source and binary packages in bug #179085 ?
<RainCT> indeed :P
<RainCT> afflux: thx, changed that
<totopalma> RainCT, o/
<RainCT> hi totopalma :)
<totopalma> :)
* persia changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to:  Masters of the Universe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Unmet Deps time! http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/debcheck/ | QA resources from http://qa.ubuntuwire.com
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> persia: how about to add REVU ?
<Fujitsu> There seems to be an extra space there.
<Kmos> yeah
* Kmos changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Masters of the Universe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Unmet Deps time! http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/debcheck/ | QA resources from http://qa.ubuntuwire.com
<persia> Kmos: I'm not in favor of encouraging lots of NEW packages at this point.
<Kmos> persia: you're right.. bug fixing is better
<Fujitsu> Kmos: Have you uploaded ebug-http to your PPA without testing it?
<Kmos> Fujitsu: i also use my ppa for testing :)
<Fujitsu> Kmos: So you'll kill off the PPA buildds. Great.
<persia> Kmos: Best to work locally first.  Something like that can take down the PPA for everyone.
<Kmos> Fujitsu: no.. it won't kill it =)
<Fujitsu> Kmos: Why not?
<Kmos> it will fail with another build problem
<Kmos> not the cpan one
<persia> Kmos: Did you know that before you uploaded?
<Fujitsu> You sure it'll fail there first?
<Kmos> persia: yep
<Fujitsu> ...
<Kmos> Fujitsu: yes, I am
<persia> Kmos: Why upload to a PPA if you know if FTBFS?
<Fujitsu> You uploaded a known-dodgy package?
<Kmos> i fixed it manually in the code
<Kmos> but after I saw it fails in testing because of the required module
<Kmos> not about the download from cpan
<geser> Kmos: does the package you uploaded to PPA build now or still FTBFS?
<Kmos> Fujitsu: because of the !~ problem
<persia> Kmos: Right, but why upload to a PPA when you know it will FTBFS?  That's just a waste of resources.
<wolfger> qa.ubuntuwire.com is not loading (at least, the two links in the topic)
<Kmos> geser: still FTBFS..
<Fujitsu> wolfger: Works for me.
<Kmos> persia: i thought it won't FTBFS
<Kmos> :-(
<man-di> wolfger: works from here
<persia> wolfger: works for me.
<wolfger> hmm. works now. Maybe a hiccup on my end
<Kmos> it won't break the buildds
<Fujitsu> Kmos: You're meant to *know* that it won't FTBFS.
<Fujitsu> You should test build before letting a package leave your system.
<RainCT> wolfger: same happened here
<persia> Further, only packages expected to work should be uploaded to a PPA
<Kmos> right.. i won't do it.. i really thought it was fixed. :(
<Fujitsu> Kmos: An easier solution is probably to just depend on libtest-expect-perl, or whatever the package is likely to be.
<Kmos> libtest-deep-perl
<Fujitsu> That sounds wrong.
<Kmos> it's Test::Deep
<Fujitsu> Didn't I see it wanting Test::Expect?
 * Fujitsu rereads.
<Fujitsu> requires Test::Expect
<Kmos> libtest-expect-perl
<Kmos> it's this one.. but isn't available at gutsy
<Kmos> !info libtest-expect-perl hardy
<ubotu> libtest-expect-perl: Automated driving and testing of terminal-based programs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.30-2 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Kmos> ah nice
 * Kmos testing build
<Kmos> - Test::Expect                     ...loaded. (0.30)
<Fujitsu> That looks better.
<Kmos> but it fails in the same thing that my package will fail in PPA
<Fujitsu> Which is..?
<Kmos> http://rafb.net/p/H8Lhkv41.html
<Kmos> there isn't any patch upstream
<Fujitsu> None of the subtests failed, but it failed anyway. Nice of it, really.
<Kmos> hehe
<Kmos> i've reported to debian the missing package on build-depends..
<Fujitsu> I hope you used the existing bug.
<Kmos> Fujitsu: yes :)
<Hobbsee> Kmos: why not actually get the package to build, before reporting it to other distros?
<Hobbsee> in case there is more
<Kmos> Hobbsee: i reported about one specific bug.. this one is a new one =)
<Kmos> http://rt.cpan.org/Public/Bug/Display.html?id=17988
<Kmos> here it fails with 0.00% not 0.100%
<Kmos> lol
<Fujitsu> Kmos: ... your build succeeded.
<Fujitsu> So you were expecting it to fail to avoid the hang, but it succeeded.
<Fujitsu> So both failure conditions failed to be satisified.
 * persia is somewhat confused as to whether failing to fail is entirely bad, although the consequences might be worse
<Kmos> Fujitsu: really strange
<Fujitsu> persia: I am a little glad that he mis-predicted both failure conditions, as if one of them had actually failed, we'd have one buildd out of action.
<Kmos> i should make a debdiff with the b-p package ?
<Fujitsu> Kmos: b-d?
<Kmos> libtest-expect-perl
<Kmos> with this
<persia> Fujitsu: Yes.  It just will look odd when collated: I'll need to think of appropriate phrasing.
 * Hobbsee thinks Kmos should trash his own machine, not someone else's.
<Fujitsu> persia: It is a little confusing like that, yes.
<Kmos> Hobbsee: my machine isn't too new.. more old =)
<Hobbsee> Kmos: and that's any excuse?
 * Fujitsu pities the buildds.
<persia> Kmos: That might mean it takes a while, but you can at least reset your machine easily, whereas it's not so easy for a machine in a data centre
<Kmos> Hobbsee: it isn't
<Hobbsee> Kmos: so, uh, why do you choose to act that way then?
<Kmos> Hobbsee: I want to test it with buildd machines.. like this case
<Kmos> it builds fine there
<Kmos> and it fails in pbuilder
<Kmos> :(
<persia> Kmos: You might try running sbuild against a buildd chroot if you want a real test.
<Kmos> persia: i need to got some time to do it properly..
 * Hobbsee suggests that you appear to have time now
<persia> Kmos: Good idea.
<Kmos> Hobbsee: not now.. i need to lunch and go medical doctor :(
 * Kmos bbl
<Hobbsee> Kmos: very convenient.
<Kmos> Hobbsee: check the hours in Portugal.. it's 13:53 p.m and I haven't eaten lunch eat
<Kmos> and i need to go doctor to get blood analyses.. isn't to be conveniente.. i really prefer to be here, for sure.
<Kmos> cya
<mruiz> Kmos, good luck
<Kmos> mruiz: thanks
<oskude> hi masters! is tcl/tk8.5 planned to be included in hardy ?
<persia> oskude: Yes.
<oskude> coool!
<persia> oskude: For future questions of a similar nature, you can get an answer with a command like `rmadison tcl8.5`
<oskude> aha, and whats that ?
<LucidFox> persia> avidemux 2.4.0 has appeared on DMO
<LucidFox> I haven't looked at it yet, though
<persia> LucidFox: Cool.  Let's maybe wait for -2 to see if you can get all your fixes in.
<LucidFox> He packaged it _after_ I reported about my fixes, so I'll look which ones went in and which didn't.
<DarkSun88> Hi MOTUs
<LucidFox> Hmm. It depends on libamrnb-dev, which is on DMO not in Ubuntu.
<LucidFox> *but
<persia> LucidFox: What is libamrnb-dev, and do we want it?  If it is useful, and good, could have two tasks on the sync request: one for the sync of avidemux, and one for an import of libamrnb
<LucidFox> AMR NarrowBand speech codec
<LucidFox> Yes, I think we need it. I, for one, do - my cellphone records sound in .amr format
<LucidFox> Will it have to pass REVU?
<persia> LucidFox: I'm not sure.  If we accept d-m as a sync/merge source, no.  If not, it should.  Best if it could pass REVU, but is a sync.
<DarkSun88> persia: The build server ore down or have problems again?
<persia> DarkSun88: Just fixed recently.  See the /topic.  Also, why ask me, rather than asking the channel?
<LucidFox> amrnb won't pass as is. The libamrnb3 and libamrnb-dev packages are lintian-friendly, but amrnb contains 9 binaries in /usr/bin, all without manpages :/
<LucidFox> and with really obscure --help
<persia> LucidFox: Right.  Needs to get fixed somewhere for inclusion.  Can be d-m or REVU.  I'd prefer D-M, but suggest sending a request for comments to ubuntu-motu@l.u.c about using D-M as a sync/merge source just to get a firm opinion.
<DarkSun88> persia: Sorry. I've seen you here and I've asked. I will not ask you in next time. :)
<persia> DarkSun88: Thanks.  Feel free to ask me if it's something you know if interesting to me, or a continuation of a conversation: I just like to avoid highlights unless it really needs me :)
<imbrandon> d-m /can/ be used as a sync source , its been stated before by colin that any apt-getable source is a viable sync source, it totaly depends on the package, they wonrt explisitly trust d-m as a whole
<DarkSun88> persia: Ok. thanks.
<imbrandon> debian unstable is the only "whole" repo
<persia> imbrandon: Yes.  Anything is a viable sync source, and the scripts handle it, but we stopped syncing against most of the non-Debian sources post-Dapper.
<persia> (or was it post-Breezy: I forget exactly)
<imbrandon> neither actualy, there was alot of noise about it but we still sync occasionaly elsewhere
<imbrandon> totaly depends on the package
<imbrandon> debian-multimedia.org comes to mind
<ion_> persia: As a continuation to yesterday’s conversation; i think i fixed the issues with the packages. If you still feel like reviewing, i’d be thankful. :-)
<persia> imbrandon: RIght.  Given the nature of D-M, it might make sense to have a more comprehensive policy of a full sync from there for each cycle, and merging rather than local new upstreams, which is why I thought a RFC to u-m@ would be appropriate.
<persia> ion_: Same day for me, and very near the end of it.  Maybe someone else would be up for a review?
<imbrandon> ahh i like the per package basis, trusting it as a whole isnt good
<imbrandon> its like REVU anything can be uploaded
<persia> imbrandon: Even D-M?  What there is bad?  How does it work?
<imbrandon> it works amost exactly like revu
<ion_> persia: All right. :-)
<persia> Ah.  Right.  That would be bad.  Thanks.
<imbrandon> :)
<persia> LucidFox: Please ignore my earlier comment about using D-M as a sync source :)
<ion_> In case anyone feels like reviewing: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=apt-mark-sync and http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=hardware-connected, but i can ask again on monday.
<imbrandon> persia: the main diffrence between revu and d-m is revu runs lintian/linda on the packages , and d-m puts them in an apt-getable repo ( like a source only PPA )
<imbrandon> thats the only two real diffrences
<LucidFox> Upstream homepage is dead :/
<persia> imbrandon: That makes me think a raw import from REVU would be safer, and I know that's not a good idea.
<imbrandon> exactly , hehe
<imbrandon> but on the other side of that i feel if a package is "good enough" it could be done, on a per package basis
<imbrandon> buit it would have to be per package
<imbrandon> ( both revu and d-m )
<persia> imbrandon: Actually, due to the nature of REVU, I think the current manual upload is better, as the addition of an Origin: header wouldn't mean much.  For D-M, I don't have an objection to sync/merge on a per-package basis, but personally feel that it may be better to maintain in parallel or coordination, rather than striving for minimal diff to a non-Debian repo.
<nxvl_work> can someone take a look at Bug #173294 and give me some feedback about RainCT's comments
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173294 in tuxpaint-config "There are no easy way to change tuxpaint configuration" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173294
<imbrandon> persia: right
 * persia is too tired for review, but meta-review is always fun :)
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> i'm just walking up, my schedule is all screwy because of the holidays
<imbrandon> seems to vary greatly from day to day the last two weeks
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> hrm ff3 is quite nice, honestly my use of it the last 3 or 4 days seems that its UI is almost identical to FF2 except the address autocomplete , but it used MUCH less ram
<imbrandon> win win imho
<ion_> It also seems *amazingly* faster than FF2.
<imbrandon> yea
<ion_> E.g. Google Reader almost feels like a native application, whereas with FF2 everything is laggy.
<imbrandon> i dident think there would be a major diffrence
<persia> nxvl_work: In this case, no patch system is preferable, as the current package in the archives uses a no-patch-system solution (look at `lsdiff -z tuxpaint_0.9.17-1ubuntu1.diff.gz`).  There are two schools of thought about the use of debian/patches.  When the entire package is maintained in a VCS, debian/patches is confusing (but maintainers should use pristine-tar).  When only debian/ is maintained in a VCS, or the package is not maintained in a
<persia> imbrandon: For things like that, try prism
<nxvl_work> !vcs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<imbrandon> yea i use prism, well tried it, its very slow
<persia> nxvl_work: Version Control System
<nxvl_work> oh! ok
<imbrandon> persia: you got cut off at "package not maintain in a "
<imbrandon> fyi
 * persia dislikes buffers "...package is not maintained in a VCS, it's nice to use debian/patches to keep track of things.  In all cases, it's best to folllow existing practice when modifying a apckage."
<imbrandon> :)
<persia> s/apckage/package/
<imbrandon> yea i thought about hacking a perl script togather for irssi that splits long lines , i tend to use them too
<imbrandon> sometimes
<ion_> imbrandon: splitlong.pl is bundled with irssi.
<imbrandon> ion_: not my irssi ( you might mean irssi-scripts but i dont install that )
<imbrandon> but thanks, i'll loook at it
<nxvl_work> but it's a better practice to use it, is not clean to make changes outside debian/, if there are a lot of little changes is a PITA to try to apply one of them in upstream
<nxvl_work> didn't it?
<imbrandon> ion_:  is there an inline spell checker too ? hehe
<imbrandon> nxvl_work: totaly depends on the package
<persia> nxvl_work: Not in all cases.  If the maintainer keeps the entire upstream in VCS with their changes, merging back and forth is a lot easier without debian/patches.
<ion_> % dpkg -L irssi | grep splitlong
<ion_> /usr/share/irssi/scripts/splitlong.pl
<DktrKranz> mh... I uploaded a package on my PPA and it keeps uploading itself again and again, have you ever had this issue before?
<nxvl_work> mmm
<imbrandon> nxvl_work: personaly i like changes directly to the source with apt-mirror , but i like patches with libvisual
<imbrandon> depends on the package and maintainer
<nxvl_work> i find easier to apply a patch
<persia> nxvl_work: In many cases, using a patch system is indeed easier to understand, but it's definitely not worth adding a patch system when there are already ubuntu-local changes to the files you are patching, which changes are not removed by the application of a patch system.
<nxvl_work> but, thats true, depends on the maintainer...
<persia> nxvl_work: My personal habit is to use a patch system if there is one, and not add a patch system if there is none.  When I make a patch without a patch system, I always submit the patch to Debian so it can be tracked in the BTS (and this may mean separating patches pre-application).
<persia> In the rare case where a patch only applies to Ubuntu, and there is expectation of carrying an Ubuntu delta for some time, it may make sense to add a patch system where there was not one previously, but in these cases, it is essential to refactor all the existing patches into the patch system prior to adding any adjustments.
<nxvl_work> well my point is not for the debian case, i have a friend developing for gnome and he had a lot of trouble trying to use ubuntu changes because of none patch systems
<persia> nxvl_work: Which package?
<nxvl_work> because to understand the ubuntu delta from debian is easier, but from upstream isn't that simple
<nxvl_work> persia: he's ephiphany developer i think
<persia> nxvl_work: epiphany uses debian/patches
<imbrandon> should be just as easy, diff against the orig tar to produce a upstream patch
<nxvl_work> then he's and idiot :D
<nxvl_work> he says something about the patch posted to qa.d.o IIRC
<persia> nxvl_work: That may be.  Likely there's some confusion somewhere.  One of the things I prefer about the use of VCS or diff.gz patching is that one never has patches on patches, so any set of patches is easy to apply.  With patch systems, one sometimes has overlay patches, which can be very annoying to adjust.
<imbrandon> those come from patches.ubuntu.com , not idea, only intended for debian, he should look at the package its self
<persia> On the other hand, a big monolithic patch in diff.gz without explanantion of the changes and no VCS history anywhere is nearly useless when attempting to cherrypick good fixes.
<persia> nxvl_work: One of the main reasons to try for minimal variance from Debian is to make the patches on qa.d.o as small as possible, and possibly easy to use.  For GNOME, Ubuntu and Debian have vast and significant differences, so those patches are mostly useless.
<nxvl_work> mmm
<nxvl_work> you are right about some points, and i understand them, but i'm still finding better to use patch system always, i see it cleaner, on the other hand i have had trouble with it on Bug #178046 it was really a PITA tu understand that patch
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178046 in dillo "dillo failed to unpatch" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178046
<nxvl_work> but it's always a matter of who and how make the patch
<nxvl_work> IMHO
<cbx33> yo yo guys
<cbx33> howz it going
<nxvl_work> norsetto: here is the right person for this discussion :D
<persia> nxvl_work: I don't object to your use of a patch system, but if you don't refactor the existing patches into the patch system, you render the package exceedingly difficult to maintain.
 * cbx33 still hasn't gotten his raid working - think I'm about to give up....it shouldn't be this hard
<cbx33> software raid.....
<cbx33> should be easy....the array is built and working but I just can't boot to it
<cbx33> it's because the raid10 module isn't in initramfs but I can't seem to get it in there
<persia> nxvl_work: Also, while I agree the patch to dillo is hard to understand, I suspect you'll get good results from contacting the authors of that patch, who maintain it separately from dillo in a separate upstream location.  Their VCS should be instructive.
<cbx33> dpkg-reconfigure linux-image was suggested to me......
<cbx33> heheh ;)
<nxvl_work> persia: i have already fix dillo :D there is a patch waiting for sponsor :D
<imbrandon> food time, bbiab
<persia> nxvl_work: That's not a safe way to solve that issue.  The changes to config.sub and config.guess should be pulled out of the offending patch.  Otherwise you're asking for future confusion.
<cbx33> how do you specify modules when doing a dpkg-reconfigure for linux-image
<nxvl_work> persia: so, what you are saying is that the best way is to make those changes directly on the config.{guess,sub} ?
<persia> nxvl_work: No.  What I'm saying is that it is useless to patch a file that you are replacing during the build.  Better to not patch it than to play around with trying to reconstruct the original patched files just to make it build cleanly.
<nxvl_work> mmm, but the changes must be done or they mustn't
<mattva01> i'm pretty new to packaging and was wondering what was the best practice for adding a directory in each users home directory
 * nxvl_work checks the patch
<persia> mattva01: If that is truly required, best to have the package create it at runtime.
<mattva01> ah thanks, and yes I know it is not ideal to do that
<nxvl_work> persia: i'm not replacing it on the build, it's replaced on the clean
<persia> nxvl_work: the clean: rule is called at build time.  It's still useless to patch a file that you plan to overwrite.
<nxvl_work> mmm
<nxvl_work> and how can i apply the patches and clean it? patching the modified version of it?
<persia> nxvl_work: Anyway, there's a cleaner patch available in the Debian bug :)
<persia> nxvl_work: Drop the useless patches from the monolithic internationalisation patch with filterdiff.
<nxvl_work> persia: on which debian bug? on 457961?
<persia> Yes
<nxvl_work> thats the one i have use
<persia> nxvl_work: The last patch, at the bottom of the bug, submitted 3 minutes ago?
<nxvl_work> heh
<nxvl_work> when i saw it there wasn't any patch
<nxvl_work> :P
<nxvl_work> as you wrote it, you should upload it, or you haven't a problem with me applying it?
<persia> nxvl_work: I don't have a problem with you applying it.  I'm going to bed.  You get to test my patch, and see if it works for you, and prepare the candidate, etc.  I just thought making a patch would be easier than explaining what I meant.
<nxvl_work> ok
<nxvl_work> i will work on it right now
<nxvl_work> thanks
<nxvl_work> :D
<persia> nxvl_work: Thanks.  Good luck :)
<nxvl_work> persia: as i don't think i see you till next year, have a happy new year!
 * nxvl_work *HUGS* persia and hopes the best for next year
<persia> nxvl_work: Happy new year.
<nxvl_work> persia: you are only removing the patches, didn't you?
<nxvl_work> i mean only removing lines not adding/changing them
<persia> nxvl_work: Right.  I haven't investigated the issue in depth (which is why I'm more than happy to have you investigate before an upload).  All I did was remove the sections of the patch for the two files that are being autoreplaced anyway.
<nxvl_work> ok
<nxvl_work> i will check it
<psusi> question... when updating a package to a new upstream release, how do you get debuild -S to include the new .orig.tar.gz in the upload?
<DktrKranz> psusi, -sa flag
<psusi> hrm... ok... now... maybe the reason it isn't doing it by default is that I'm not using the correct version number?
<nxvl_work> nop
<nxvl_work> it doesn't do it by default
<nxvl_work> you need to use -sa
<psusi> the old version was 13-2ubuntu6... I made the new version 14-0ubuntu1
<psusi> it does it by default it says if the version number ends in 1
<nxvl_work> a merge?
<psusi> but it looks like it wants it ot end in -1 maybe?
<nxvl_work> mmm
<nxvl_work> maybe on debian it does
<nxvl_work> on ubuntu it doesn't
<psusi> merge?  updated to a new upstream release
<nxvl_work> psusi: thats a merge
<nxvl_work> !merge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about merge - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nxvl_work> !merges
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about merges - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nxvl_work> ubotu: did you know anything?
<leonel> I'm on gutsy  and  have my  pbuilder for  gutsy   .. can I have in the same machine a pbuilder for Hardy and  feisty ??
<nxvl_work> !merging
<ubotu> Merging is the process of including changes from other distributions (most commonly Debian) into Ubuntu packages, and is typically a major focus at the beginning of each Ubuntu development cycle.  Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging for more information.
<nxvl_work> !merging | psusi
<ubotu> psusi: please see above
<nxvl_work> leonel: yes you can
<imbrandon> leonel: yes
<psusi> yea... it does
<psusi> it wanted the version to end in -1
<psusi> and it automatically includes the .orig
<nxvl_work> leonel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto#head-1be378ab60d3bab23eefabce49cf7df927d46f81
<nxvl_work> psusi: on ubuntu they don't end on -1 unless it's a sync
<psusi> why?
<leonel> imbrandon:  nxvl_work  thanks
<nxvl_work> psusi: and don't think it's hard to write "-sa" on the command line
<nxvl_work> leonel: there is a script mentioned there, i use it, and it works fine
<psusi> of course it isn't... just seems that it should be -1 and just work
<nxvl_work> leonel: i have modified some things for my personal use, like the place where it stores the files, but it works fine as it is
<leonel> I had to do a  qemu image to make a pbuilder there for hardy ..    nxvl thanks
<psusi> since this is the first version based on the new upstream
<imbrandon> psusi: wrong
<awen_> psusi: that's because debuild is a debian package and don't know how we do it in ubuntu :)
<psusi> imbrandon: wrong?  how?  this will be the first upload using the new upstream
<nxvl_work> psusi: on ubuntu the only case in which a packages ends on -1 is when that version it's synced from debian, if we make a change it's -XubuntuY
<imbrandon> psusi: sure and if that is the case it needs to be -0ubuntu1 in ubuntu
<psusi> why did we diverge in this way?
<imbrandon> psusi: to make it all smooth, the package guide explains it pretty clearly
<nxvl_work> leonel: it's a good practice to have VM to test the changes also, i do it so :D
<psusi> yea, I went with -0ubuntu1 initially but now I'm wondering why it isn't -0ubuntu-1
<imbrandon> -1 means the first debian revision, since this isnt a debian revision its a ubuntu one it needs -0 and then ubuntu1 for the ubuntu1 revision , thuis -0ubuntu1
<imbrandon> its not divergance, its policy
<nxvl_work> psusi: because of the standards, if a package don't use them, report it on LP and it will be fixed to use them
<psusi> right, but why is it ubuntu1 instead of ubuntu-1?  why no -?
<nxvl_work> psusi: because the policy say so
<imbrandon> because dpkg interprets - in a special way
<nxvl_work> the packages must be adjusted to the policy, not the policy to the packages
<psusi> hrm... in what other ways does it have special meaning besides the one I just found where it automatically includes the .orig.tar.gz on first version?
<imbrandon> there is no "automaticly" if it dosent the other way your orig tar is likely named wrong
<imbrandon> to begin with
<imbrandon> psusi: in lots of other ways, i sugest reading up on the version numbers in the package guide, each part has a specific meaning
<psusi> well, yea, I had to name the orig with the -0ubuntu part ;)
<imbrandon> no
<imbrandon> then something else is wrong
<imbrandon> your not folowing it corectly somewhere
<imbrandon> whats the upsteram package name and version
<psusi> it just thinks the upstream version is 14-0ubuntu
<psusi> and then this is -1
<imbrandon> right, and that 100% wrong and will be rejected
<psusi> ok
<psusi> was just poking around figuring out how it works and wondering why
<imbrandon> again i will save you a little reading if you tell me the upstream version and package name
<imbrandon> the package guide explains why and how
<imbrandon> poking will likely get you wrong results , like in this case
<psusi> dmraid-1.0.0.rc14
<nxvl_work> psusi: on the Packaging Guide you can read about the why, it's a matter of good practices, if do what we want then it will be caos, we need to adjust the tools and the process to the policy and if the tools don't to them we adjust them or find out why it's so, there must be some reason
<psusi> nxvl_work: obviously, I understand why there needs to be conformity.. I'm wondering why the policy is the way it is
<nxvl_work> it isn't 14ubuntu1
<nxvl_work> it is 14-0ubuntu1
<imbrandon> psusi: then the orig needs to be named dmraid_1.0.0~rc14.orig.tar.gz and the version you have in the changelog needs to be 1.0.0~rc14-0ubuntu1
<psusi> right
<psusi> hrm... why did you change the . to a ~?
<imbrandon> because its an rc, if you dont it will see it as a higher version when 1.0.0 proper is released
<imbrandon> see all good reasons to read the package guide and understand why things are versioned they way they are
<psusi> hrm... I used to see that done with 0.9.9-1.0.0 or something... but it looks like debian screwed up the version number a while back before our last sync
<imbrandon> e.g. 1.0.0.rc14 > 1.0.0-1, wich is wrong, 1.0.0~rc14 < 1.0.0-1
<nxvl_work> imbrandon: i will never ask before reading anymore!!
<psusi> so the current version in the repos is 1.0.0.rc13-2ubuntu6
<leonel> nxvl_work: i have a VM for each ubuntu version  :)
<imbrandon> psusi: that means debian screwed the pooch on it and will need an epoch when 1.0.0 is released
<psusi> err, yea... it used to be 0.9.9+1.0.0rc9-3.1, then it went to 1.0.0.rc13-1
<imbrandon> yup someone screwed up badly
<nxvl_work> leonel: for feisty there are no much changes anymore, i use gutsy and have a VM for hardy, i think thats enough
<awen_> leonel: did you get your pbuilder work the way you wanted... else i have a pbuilderrc made ready for gutsy, hardy, sid and etch, if you're interested?
<leonel> awen_:  where can I download it ?
<imbrandon> anyhow in this particular case since someone already scrwed up you need the orig to be named dmraid_1.0.0.rc14.orig.tar.gz and the changelog version to be 1.0.0.rc14-0ubuntu1
<imbrandon> psusi:
<nxvl_work> awen_: it's better for him to do it himself, so he understands the why's and the how's
 * imbrandon notes if you use ubuntu-dev-tools you can just use 'pbuilder-dist $dist create'
<nxvl_work> i use $dist-pbuilder $action
<nxvl_work> :D
<awen_> imbrandon: that almost sounds too easy
<imbrandon> nxvl_work: right but in that package there is already premade scripts :)
<imbrandon> where "that package" == ubuntu-dev-tools
<nxvl_work> imbrandon: $dist-pbuilder is and already make script :D i only renamed it and make some changes, i think it's the pbuilder-dist one
 * nxvl_work checks
<imbrandon> likely :)
<awen_> psusi: seems imbrandon and nxvl_work has the better solution here :D ... but for inspiration: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49834/
<psusi> imbrandon: ok... that's what I went with first... just was wondering why debuild wasn't picking up the .orig automatically
<imbrandon> psusi: if it isnt its not named correctly
<imbrandon> make sure its EXACTLY as i said
<psusi> imbrandon: it was... it doesn't end in -1 is why
<nxvl_work> awen_: s/psusi/leonel/g
<imbrandon> psusi: no it isnt why
<imbrandon> psusi: trust me
<psusi> imbrandon: it saw the .orig and iddn't complain, but did not automatically include it in the upload because it didn't think this was -1
<imbrandon> i have done this a LONG time
<imbrandon> psusi: it never does
<awen_> nxvl_work: jep
<imbrandon> you have to use -sa
<psusi> it does if the version ends in -1
<imbrandon> e.g. debuild -S -sa
<imbrandon> psusi: but we dont do that in ubuntu
<psusi> right...
<imbrandon> your not working on debian
<imbrandon> ubuntu != debian
<awen_> leonel: for inspiration: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49834/
<imbrandon> thus the rule about if its -1 it will include the orig in the upload totaly dosent apply to us
<imbrandon> i thought you meant it dident include it when building the package
<nxvl_work> imbrandon: i think psusi is right, the debuild script only takes the orig.tgz if it's -1 cause otherwhise the orig must be already on the server unless it's -0ubuntu1, but it can not work with the last version number if there isn't an ubuntu change to take that too
<psusi> ok... so now that I have it packaged... I should file a bug report requesting it to be uploaded, and what should I attach to the report?  just the diff and the url of the .orig?
<imbrandon> including it in the upload is totaly diffrent
<imbrandon> !sponsoring
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sponsoring - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<imbrandon> !sponsors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sponsors - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<imbrandon> grr
<imbrandon> there is a wiki explainign it somehwere, how to request a sponspr
<leonel> awen_,    nxvl_work  thanks
<nxvl_work> !sponsor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sponsor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<psusi> iirc it was file a bug and assign it to ubuntu-sponsors or something
<awen_> psusi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing
<psusi> I really need to do this more often so I don't forget all this stuff
<imbrandon> no you file against the source package ,and subscribe u-u-s or u-m-s
<RainCT> nxvl_work: /me would like to know what the changes he did to pbuilder-dist are for the case they are interesting for inclusion in u-d-t
<nxvl_work> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess?highlight=%28sponsors%29
<imbrandon> not assign, subscribe
<psusi> that's it
<nxvl_work> RainCT: it was only for storing the deb's on ubuntu/$dist instead of i don't remember where and to use $dist-pbuilder instead of pbuilder-$dist IIRC
<RainCT> ah
<RainCT> you can change the location where the files are placed by exporting a variable in ~/.bashrc
<nxvl_work> RainCT: to store them on $BASE_DIR/$DIST instead of $BASE_DIR can be a good change
<psusi> ohh... now I'm actually updating to the new upstream as more of a side item
<psusi> the reason I started this update was to fix an existing bug report
<RainCT> nxvl_work: it should already be doing this
<psusi> so should I just request sponsorship on that report?
<nxvl_work> RainCT: but the variables are created on the script, so i'm not sure if that will work
<nxvl_work> mmm
<nxvl_work> i use pbuilder-distribution, no pbuilder-dist
<RainCT> nxvl_work: it should create a directory in $BASE_DIR for each different distribution, like: feisty-i386_result    gutsy-i386_result    hardy-i386_result    sid-i386_result
<nxvl_work> RainCT: maybe, what i was using /usr/share/doc/pbuilder/examples/pbuilder-distribution.sh not pbuilder-dist
<RainCT> ah, that's a different one
<nxvl_work> i have copy that script on my $PATH
<nxvl_work> RainCT: yep, i didn't know there was a pbuilder-dist script :D
<RainCT> actually, it's the same but an older version
<nxvl_work> the thing is that works :D
 * RainCT is not sure if he should subscribe u-u-s to bug #177203 or look if debian does anything and, if they do, sync
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177203 in dosbox "Imperfect text information in .desktop file" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177203
<imbrandon> psusi: also patches always welcome to allow -0ubuntu1 to include the orig in uploads too :)
<psusi> imbrandon: huh?
<geser> RainCT: as the last two dosbox uploads to Debian were NMUs, I don't expect an upload for this minor issue soon and would upload to Ubuntu
<RainCT> geser: ok, thanks, I'll subscribe u-u-s then. or do you want to sponsor it? :)
<nixternal> imbrandon: that kdebindings package is retarded
<imbrandon> ?
<nixternal> it is getting stuck at about 60% on something, and I can't tell why now
<nixternal> I swore I went through and built it once last night
<imbrandon> hrm , might needs a newer svn snapshot
<nixternal> ya, I am going to make a snapshot here in a few
<imbrandon> k
<nixternal> right now I am cooking breakfast on my cpu
<imbrandon> i just did svn export ....... and tar'd it up
<nixternal> gotta love that export feature
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> that one was 8 days ago, so its fairly old ( considering we're talking kde )
<nxvl_work> Ng: ping
<RzR> hi
<RzR> is quilt encouraged in ubuntu package management ?
<azeem> RzR: not that I know what is recommended, but quilt makes IMHO sense if you've got more than a handful of patches and/or quite large ones
<pochu> RzR: I'd encourage you to use the patch system you like the more
<azeem> or if you don't use cdbs so simple-patchsys is no option
<RzR> azeem, pochu : ok thx lets do it now
<ScottK2> I've been offline.  Are the bulidd's fixed yet?
<stgraber> they should yes
<ScottK2> stgraber: Thanks
<ScottK2> blueyed: Are you around?
<ScottK2> Anyone know what I need to install fix "make: phpize: Command not found"  when building a source package?
<RzR> ScottK2: try php5-dev
<stgraber> it's in php5-dev
<ScottK2> Thanks
<ScottK2> I don't normally do php stuff, but I'm trying to finish a library transition.
<ScottK2> See you all later.
 * pochu finally sends his application to become a MOTU!
 * slytherin has a long way to go
<stgraber> pochu: I was wondering when you'd apply for MOTU membership :)
 * jonnymind is away: dinner
<stgraber> looking at the number of upload I saw with your name in hardy-changes .)
<pochu> stgraber: That's exactly what my sponsors were thinking ;-)
<stgraber> :)
<RzR> anyone here are also pending Debian Developpers ?
<sladen> RzR: uh huh
<RzR> this could happend :)
<RzR> i know one
<sladen> RzR: budget at least a couple of years for NMU
<RzR> I'll test this
<RzR> the race will start in a couple of days
<TheMuso> Ooo nice. Buildds fixed again.
<geser> Yes, elmo fixed them.
<DarkSun88> Well. I hope that any MOTU check my package in u-u-s queue. :)
<Adri2000> http://qa.debian.org/madison.php?package=homebank&s=unstable&a=source&text=on < I don't understand why the first line is displayed, as I request arch=source. if it's a bug, does anyone know where should I report it?
<RzR> is it possible to use dput -f with PPA ?
<jpatrick> don't think so
<RzR> is it possible to use dput -f with PPA ?
<RzR> oops
<RzR> sorry
<RzR> i am though ssh and dont see what i am typing
<geser> Adri2000: it seems to be a bug, Kmos mailed Christoph Berg (myon) about it but I don't know if it fixed already
<geser> RzR: why do you need to use dput -f?
<RzR> to overwrite a bugged package without incremeting the version
<geser> RzR: once it got accepted you need a new version
<RzR> geser: i can handle this
<TheMuso> o/c
<TheMuso> ugh
<imbrandon> hrm
<geser> Hi TheMuso :)
<imbrandon> hrm, if apt-mirror is purged should it remove the already downloaded data ( e.g. debs ) , if not what shoud it do with them
<DarkSun88> Sorry, I've mistaked channel.
<DarkSun88> Is there a scandisk program for FAT32 filesystem?
<imbrandon> fsck.vfat
<DarkSun88> Thanks.
 * TheMuso wonders whether it does as good a job as the windows tools however.
<txwikinger> since when is libc6-amd64 a i386 package?
<jpatrick> txwikinger: it's a bug
<txwikinger> ah :)
<txwikinger> Just wondered :)
<txwikinger> Does that break my pbuilder update?
<geser> txwikinger: libstdc++6 wants the 32bit and 64bit libc installed
<geser> txwikinger: shouldn't. which error do you get?
<txwikinger> geser: E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libstdc++6
<geser> ah, that one
<geser> the buildds had the same problem
<txwikinger> well.. at least I am not alone :D
<stgraber> txwikinger: the fix for the builds was : apt-get install libc6 tzdate && apt-get dist-upgrade IIRC
<txwikinger> how can I do that for pbuilder?
<geser> the problem only appeared on the buildds and \sh could reproduce it, other people didn't have the problem
<geser> txwikinger: pbuilder login --save-after-login
<txwikinger> maybe if I just create the tarball
<geser> and when you logged in, update the pbuilder from inside
<zul> evening
#ubuntu-motu 2007-12-29
<pochu> persia: thanks for the feedback! Much appreciated. :-)
 * pochu heads to bed. Night all!
<ion_> Nyghte
<alvinc> Question:  Who works on the partner programs?
<alvinc> Meaning, what is contact info for the folks who are trying to get other companies to partner with Ubuntu/Canonical?
<persia> alvinc: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu says it's https://launchpad.net/~canonical-partner-dev but that's the developers: may not be the interface people.
<alvinc> persia:  thanks
<alvinc> I'm kind of heartbroken right now
<alvinc> My company was deciding a distro strategy in a meeting an hour ago
<alvinc> I very strongly urged to go with Ubuntu
<alvinc> The rest of the team decided on CentOS
<alvinc> I'm taking it pretty hard.  :(
<zul> alvinc: canonical is pretty much closed down for the holiday break
<alvinc> zul:  thanks.  good to know.
<alvinc> Question:  Are any of you other folks systems administrators?
 * Hobbsee waves
 * ion_ integrates the wave
<zul> alvinc: by day
<zul> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya zul
<zul> how goes it?
<Hobbsee> it goes, ish.
<imbrandon> alvinc: yes , thats what i do by day
<zul> hey imbrandon
 * persia is suspicious of imbrandon's claim of "by day"
<zul> persia: imbrandon is more like a mole he doesnt like the daylight so go figure
<imbrandon> heh well actualy by day and night ( ubuntuwire too )
<persia> zul: True :)
<imbrandon> heya zul and persia
<crimsun> I suppose I should fix configure.ac to accept TLS or SSL as parameters instead of hard-coding TLS.  Hmph.
<pwnguin> i wish the lp users mailing list didnt get so much translations traffic
<pwnguin> the only language i speak is C
<Hobbsee> pwnguin: i've long been wishign for that
<Hobbsee> pwnguin: but it appears they wanted to keep it as one list - they had a separate translation list for a while
<Hobbsee> persia: nice comment, btw.
<pwnguin> i suppose i could unsubscribe
<pwnguin> since ppas are out of beta
 * persia wonders why rhythmbox keeps launching without a request
<pwnguin> persia: keyboard keybinding spuriously hit?
<persia> Maybe.  I didn't think I had a keybinding, and it usually happens when I'm typing in a command shell or in IRC.  Maybe I mistakenly set a keybinding.  Thanks for the pointer.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<bddebian> persia: You around?
<persia> bddebian: Hi.
<bddebian> persia: Hi.  OK, I got it to build with wx2.6 but, of course, it segfaults :-(
<persia> ctsim?
<bddebian> Sorry, jugglemaster
<persia> bddebian: Got a stacktrace with dbgsym?
<bddebian> Debug? What is that? :-)
<persia> bddebian: Install pkg-create-dbgsym in your build environment.  This will generate -dbgsym packages.  You should be able to use this with the stacktrace to get a symbolic info.
<persia> bddebian: I can't find a proper reference, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomatedProblemReports is the spec about generating the -dbgsym packages, and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash talks about how to use them if you have them.
<bddebian> persia: Don't I have to add a debug package flag in rules or some such?
<persia> bddebian: Nope.  The pkg-create-dbgsym package puts a wrapper around dh_strip to generate the debugging symbols in a nice handy package for separate management.
<bddebian> Hrm
<minghua> Hope you package doesn't strip symbols before dh_strip is run. :-P
<persia> minghua: Does anyone do that?  That would be annoying, and would be a valid variance in Ubuntu.
<bddebian> Hmm, debian doesn't seem to have that :-(
<persia> bddebian: Hrm.  Tricky there.  Maybe test in Ubuntu, and when it doesn't segfauly, feed back to Debian?
<bddebian> Heh
<minghua> persia: I think I've seen such packages.  Can't remember what it was though.
<Forbr4d3> hello
<imbrandon> some kde packages used to do that, but i think most are fixed now
<imbrandon> persia minghua ^^
<persia> imbrandon: Most being fixed is good :)
<pwnguin> imbrandon: when was that event you had planned?
<imbrandon> pwnguin: hrm not really sure yet
<minghua> Hmm, so the libstdc++6 installation problem that plagued buildds affects normal systems as well?
<persia> minghua: Some specific systems.  Use aptitude :)
<minghua> Nice.  I just abandoned the custom of using aptitude on Debian systems...
<minghua> persia: Thanks.
<blueyed_> imbrandon: why have you removed the "Packages in Universe/Multiverse" block from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates? Is there no special procedure (apart from the few inline differences) for universe anymore?
<persia> minghua: To what did you switch?
<persia> blueyed_: That would be correct.
<blueyed_> Especially: do we not send an email to the ubuntu-motu ml anymore?
<minghua> update-manager and synaptic, which are the recommended tool, aren't they?
<blueyed_> also the verification-motu-(done|needed) tags are gone?
<persia> blueyed_: Right.  This is now handled by the ~motu-sru team.  On the other hand, there might be a useful place for ~universe-sru-verification.
<minghua> persia: Nah.  Aptitude doesn't work either.
<minghua> "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libstdc++6
<minghua> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<persia> minghua: Odd.  Worked for me.
<blueyed> persia: so I would subscribe universe-sru-verification?
<persia> blueyed: That team doesn't actually exist.  Which bug?  At what point are you in the process?
<minghua> persia: What arch is your system, i386 or amd64?  Also what is your highest libstdc++6 version?
<blueyed> persia: bug 127325 - it waits quite long for verification already and I've noticed that I've missed to send the email then.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127325 in libphp-phplot "No graphs after upgrade to Feisty" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/127325
<persia> minghua: amd64 + 4.2.2-4ubuntu3.  I had each of 4.2.2-4ubuntu2 and 4.2.2-4ubuntu1 for a while.
<minghua> persia: I have 4.2.2-4ubuntu3 as well, currently installed is -4ubuntu2.  It's i386 though.
<persia> minghua: Interesting.  When I was looking at a broken buildd chroot and could reproduce, it was with i386.
<minghua> Now aptitude segfault for me, wonderful...
<persia> segfault!  Please post a backtrace.
<minghua> ... and apport says "the crash report is damaged and can't be processed"...
<persia> blueyed: It looks like you got caught in the gutsy release madness, and the package was missed.  It would have been appropriate to have sent a testing request in October.  At this point, I recommend subscribing ~motu-sru (the package is in universe).  Further, since the activity level is low, you might ask here if a ~motu-sru member could take a look.
<persia> minghua: Can you manually get anything?  Be nice to understand where it broke.
<minghua> persia: The aptitude crash, or the upgrade failure?
<persia> minghua: The aptitude crash.
<minghua> persia: I wouldn't worry about the crash, it happens.
<persia> minghua: Yes, crashes happen, but I like to fix them.
<minghua> persia: I don't know how to reproduce.  But I generally get an aptitude crash once in one or two weeks.
<blueyed> persia: actually it has been approved already (what ~motu-sru would do AFAICS). I'll change the verification-motu-needed tag to verification-needed and subscribe sru-verification instead, correct?
<minghua> persia: Just one second...
<persia> blueyed: That doesn't sound right, as that's the main verification team.  Best to get input from a member of ~motu-sru.  Maybe you still send an email.  I don't know.
<minghua> persia: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=352278 looks similar, have (at least) one recent backtrace, in case you are interested. :-)
<ubotu> Debian bug 352278 in aptitude "aptitude: crash when marking a package for purge" [Important,Open]
<blueyed> persia: Ok. But then the new SRU wiki page is wrong (I'm refering to point 3)
<persia> blueyed: Right.  That's why I suggest you want input from a member of ~motu-sru.  I suspect you may have a special case, due to the process change between the upload to -proposed and any test reports.
<blueyed> jdong: ^^ What's the process when a universe package is in -proposed already to get it verified?
<persia> minghua: There are several backtraces in that bug, for completely different issues, and none of them include the current state of installed packages, and the Packages.gz files from the cache, so it's annoying to hunt them.  Thanks though.
<minghua> persia: Yeah.  (I think) I just reproduced the crash, I'm installing -dbg packages now.
<minghua> persia: Okay, have a backtrace now.  Want a bug report?
<persia> minghua: Just pastebin it.  Either I can see the problem, and it's worth a bug for a patch, or I can't, in which case, a bug wouldn't help :)
<minghua> Hmm, pastebin doesn't have syntax highlighting for backtraces. :-P
<minghua> persia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49931/ -- thanks.
<persia> minghua: Which package were you tagging?  Looks like an issue with Homepage: parsing.
<minghua> It's an "U" action, as mass-upgrade, so it's operating on many packages.
<minghua> persia: All three crashes I triggered tonight are mass-operations.
<persia> minghua: Hrm.  The crash appears to be in parsing a single package.  I wonder which is the culprit, or if there is a race condition.
<minghua> persia: I can give you a list (not very long) if that helps...
<persia> minghua: Sure.  If you want to try to upgrade one-by-one to see if any of them cause the issue by themselves, that'd be even better.
<minghua> Let me get the list out first...
<minghua> persia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49932/
<minghua> persia: Nah, playing with packages on-by-one doesn't seem to trigger the crash.
<persia> minghua: Sorry.  I don't understand "Files[Ver.File()->ID]->Jump(Ver);" well enough to be able to figure it out.  Based on your success with single files, I'm guessing it's an issue with an array operator, but don't really understand array operators.
<persia> Maybe the mass-file array definition code is funny?
<minghua> persia: No need to be sorry.  So... uhh... we'll call it done and forget about it?
<persia> minghua: Unless you understand array code, and can tell me what that is trying to do, so I can go find out how to fix it :)
<minghua> persia: No, I haven't even _heard_of_ array operators.
<persia> minghua: Then nothing to do :)  A bug could be submitted, but for this kind of thing, it's difficult to trace without an affected system to query for issues, and most people don't like to keep affected snapshots around.
 * minghua decides it's better to save the effort elsewhere...
<minghua> Although on a second thought, I do know about array operators, but no in the C++ context. :-)
<minghua> This is off-topic for the issue at hand, of course.
<persia> blueyed: Good model for solution.  Thanks for sending the post.
 * blueyed is glad to not have missed something obvious then
<blueyed> s/have/having/ :)
<persia> s/having/have/ :)
<blueyed> oh yeah.. :p
<wraund> hey guys its me, just installed xubuntu on my new dual core 64bit machine, slight problem is that i chose to install grub onto hda which the system recognised as my IDE harddrive which contained things i wanted to bring over to my new machine. After a few modifications I havea  working system but the IDE drive now has 'unallocated space' shown in gparted, however i believe htat grub just screw about with the allocation table or fil
<minghua> wraund: I agree with your diagnosis, but this doesn't seem to be the right channel.
<wraund> minghua: holy heck you are right, sorry irssi split window is to blame
<\sh> moins...
<\sh> is anyone working on a new upstream version of opensync? ours is still 0.19 and this is really old
<kenkku> good afternoon (or more like morning)
<DktrKranz> \sh is opensync intended to connect mobile devices?
<kenkku> I'm just wondering, where is ${misc:Depends} set or what sets it?
<\sh> DktrKranz: yepp
<\sh> DktrKranz: used with plugins for syncing mobile devices...like my new N73 from nokia
<persia> kenkku: That's documented in the debhelper manpage
<DktrKranz> \sh, not aware of any official efforts, but a couple of italian users were intrested and prepared something in the past
<kenkku> persia: ok, thanks, I had no idea where to look, except google
<\sh> DktrKranz: well, I'll start packaging 0.35 and the needed plugins...testing it on gutsy and hardy...just need to sync ma contacts to this new toy I got yesterday
<wraund> im running a 64bit machine ubt need the 32bit libopenal.so.0 file, anyone know where it is?
<wraund> cos i cant find on the repo
<Lure> \sh: you should probably talk with lifeless: he is debian maitainer and had some reasoning not to go with newer versions
<\sh> Lure: k
<\sh> lifeless: holiday ping opensync...I need N73 syncing capa for gutsy and hardy ,-) I need >0.19 ,-)
<\sh> Lure: I can imagine why he didn't upgrade to latest releases..
<\sh> Lure: a change from autofoobar to cmakefoobar
<geser> wraund: you can't mix 64bit and 32bit that easy. Why do you need the 32bit version of libopenal?
<wraund> geser: Rigsofrods, a driving, boat and plane sim
<wraund> i got that fixed now
<wraund> i need to get this
<wraund> wraund@morpheus:~/RoR-0.33d-linux$ ./RoR
<wraund> ./RoR.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libIL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<wraund> wraund@morpheus:~/RoR-0.33d-linux$
<persia> wraund: You really don't want to run the 32bit openal on 64bit: it will segfault, as the MMX instructions enabled in the 32bit binary don't work on x86_64.
<wraund> persia: segfault or not i need those libraries
<geser> wraund: if this is a 32bit binary you will need all the needed libraries in 32bit (recursive down to libc6)
<persia> wraund: It really won't work at all.  I promise.  You'd need to disable the MMX for i386 and make a special binary.
<wraund> :/
<geser> persia: doesn't amd64 run mmx code with a 32bit chroot?
<persia> geser: It breaks in a chroot too.  It needs the 32-bit kernel to keep the processor in emulation mode.  There's a chance it might work under certain conditions if it's not an SMP environment, but it will eventually fail as the number of simultaneous sound sources exceeds a certain value, and the nearest source is at identity.
<Lure> \sh: maybe he was waiting for new series (did not want 0.2x series)
<Lure> \sh: I am using these packages http://opensync.gforge.punktart.de/repo/
<Lure> \sh: 0.2x works for my E60
<azeem> \sh: opensync-0.34 is in debian experimental
<azeem> I haven't synced it to hardy yet because I didn't have much luck with the plugins
<Lure> azeem: yep, 0.3x is pretty incomplete still. you should either use 0.2x or wait for 0.4x
<azeem> waiting for 0.4x probably means missing hardy
<Lure> azeem: since current 0.19 is not much good anyhow, it my be useful to sync to 0.3x anyhow
<azeem> well, I don't want to deal with the flood of "doesn't work" bug reports right now
<azeem> I'm going to upload 0.35 to debian experimental over the next few days, if somebody wants to sync it and take care of the bug reports, fine
<\sh> azeem: just throw the 0.35 stuff including obex plugins etc. as source in a ppa for gutsy and hardy...I'll test here with N73...which doesn't work somehow with 0.19 on gutsy
<\sh> azeem: btw...am I a cmake noob or is CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX the same as --prefix in configure or more DESTDIR in make?
<Lure> \sh: 0.19 never worked for my nokia, just use 0.2x packages for feisty
<\sh> Lure: on gutsy? or should I recompile them?
<azeem> \sh: it's the same as --prefix I think
<Lure> \sh: fesity packages just worked for me (afair I did not build them myself)
<\sh> Lure: well, this guy has now 0.32 in it's repos with strange new soname change...
<Lure> \sh: there is still 0.2x repo there
<azeem> don't use the 0.3x packages from there
<\sh> azeem: I won't
<wraund> geser: persia:  sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk linux32 lib32asound2
<wraund> doing that on my 64bit system..
<wraund> what would the side effects be..
<persia> wraund: That works fine.  It doesn't include openal, but everything else should work perfectly.
<wraund> persia: ok can you give me a run-down on what linux32 would do
<wraund> that the kernel?
<geser> wraund: no, linux32 sets only the kernel personality to a 32bit kernel
<wraund> cos my intention is to boot into my 64bit kernel and then run the 32bit game which needs the 32libs
<wraund> ah..
<wraund> i want 64...
<persia> wraund: As long as you're not trying to use openal, or have made a special openal, that should work fine.
<geser> wraund: linux32 sets it only for to be executed process. Compare "uname -m" and "linux32 uname -m".
<wraund> :/
<wraund> well the people who make this thing are working on a 64bit version, i am wondering about not running this and just waiting for their version to come out
<persia> wraund: Probably better to either help with the port testing or to boot into a 32-bit clean environment.
<man-di> who is responsible for http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/? I would like to get an additional listing there ("all java related packages").
<persia> Do you have a filter that would produce those?
<man-di> persia: a good start (but not a complete list) is to search for "Debian Java mantainers"
 * persia looks at the filter definitions
<man-di> persia: unfortunately not all java packages are from Debian Java mantainers in Debian
<persia> man-di: It also drops all the packages that get Ubuntu variations, which makes it perhaps not so useful :(
<man-di> the filter could look at XS-Original-Maintainer too
<man-di> if that is possible
<persia> man-di: The existing definitions are things like "mdt dist-grep-dctrl-sources sid -n -s Package -F Section -e electronics > sid-electronics".  If you can find a good grep-dctrl line, it may well be able to be added.
<persia> (I am not the ubutuwire mdt maintainer, but think a patch would be easier to get applied than a open request)
 * pochu wants a python filter :)
<persia> pochu: Define one :)
<pochu> Every python module
<pochu> as in Section: python
<persia> pochu: section python could work :)
<pochu> \o/
<persia> pochu: Actually, doesn't it miss all the python applications?  I would guess that more than just libraries would be interesting.
<pochu> Yes, but it would be harder to get python apps.
<pochu> Some of them would be found looking at {XSBC-Original-}Maintainer: Python Applications Packaging Team
<pochu> (or in Uploaders)
<pochu> but that's only a small part.
<wraund> persia: i think i will help with the port testing,
<wraund> thanks for all the info persia geser
<persia> wraund: No problem.  Thanks for helping.  When the port is out, please bring it back: it would be great to get more good games.
<man-di> persia: grep-dctrl filter is simple
<wraund> persia: well the next new years version i will hopefully be making a debian binary anyway :)
<man-di> persia: grep-dctrl -s Maintainer,XSBC-Original-Maintainer "Debian Java" < /var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.de.debian.org_debian_dists_sid_main_binary-amd64_Packages -s Package
<man-di> oops
<man-di> I meant: grep-dctrl -s Maintainer,XSBC-Original-Maintainer "Debian Java" -s Package < ...
<persia> man-di: Excellent :)
<man-di> persia: the filter is still wrong
<man-di> :-U
<man-di> the first -s should be -F
<man-di> and you probably want -q too
<man-di> aeh
<persia> Oops.  Let's hope the forwarded request gets corrected, or the mdt maintainer reads the backscroll carefully.  I suspect it's also more complicated due to being the mdt call rather than normal grep-dctrl.
<man-di> I mean -n
<man-di> I should really drink some coffee
<man-di> persia: thanks for forwarding
<persia> man-di: No problem.  Eventually, I'd like that site to be a centralised resource for all our QA needs.  Not necessarily hosting everything, but that it's a single place developers can go for QA stuff, to avoid the confusion we've had before as to whose list is correct.  Note that this would be different than qa.ubuntu.com, which would be more user-focused QA tools, according to the current spec (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Specs/QAWebsite)
<man-di> persia: I'm currently setting up http://pkg-perl.alioth.debian.org/cgi-bin/qareport.cgi for pkg-java on alioth.debian.org for Debian Java maintainers team
 * persia notes that https://qa.stgraber.org/ is an excellent set of exceedingly useful resources that is quite distinct from http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/
<persia> man-di: That looks quite useful.  Personally, I don't think Ubuntu should be tracking upstream so closely (expect for ubuntu-local or orphaned packages), but it does seem nice for Debian.  On the other hand, how is it better than http://dehs.alioth.debian.org/maintainer.php?maint=pkg-java-maintainers%40lists.alioth.debian.org&Display=Submit+Query, aside from being easier on the eyes?
<persia> s/expect/except/
<man-di> persia: it tracks SVN, and tells which packages are ready for upload and which ones are work in progress, etc, not only upstream versions
<persia> man-di: Ah.  I missed that.  Tracking SVN is much more powerful than only tracking the archive :)
<man-di> persia: it tracks SVN, archive and upstream
<man-di> so one can easily see status of team packages
<persia> Right.  I misunderstood "Repository" when I first looked.  What do the little numbers in parentheses mean?
<man-di> that means changes in the SVN repo which are work in progress (using distribribution UNRELEASED)
<stgraber> persia: My current plan with qa.ubuntu.com is to move the qa tracker and idea modules from qa.stgraber.org to qa.ubuntu.com an also some of the bugstats we currently have on people.ubuntu.com. I'll add some links to the qa.ubuntuwire.com pages on the main qa.ubuntu.com page (to be reworked)
<man-di> that is useful when you have changes in SVN but package is not ready for upload yet
<persia> stgraber: That matches my understanding.  I think I'd like just a single link each way, qa.u.c <-> qa.uw.c, so that both the distro QA team and the dev QA team can safely add new pages and features without needing notification.  While some people will use both, I think most people will likely default to one or the other, and they should see the new tools that interest them immediately.
<persia> man-di: You've definitely caught my interest.  Are there instructions for setting this up for a team somewhere?
<man-di> persia: not really, I just checked that out from pkg-java SVN on altioh. There is a small README
<man-di> but its far from simple
<man-di> I have this currently running for pkg-java on my local machine
<man-di> I want to move my setup to alioth too
<persia> man-di: Hmm.  I'll have to go read more alioth docs then :)  Thanks for the pointer.
<man-di> persia: if you have problems/questions, just ask me
<persia> man-di: Thanks.
<DarkSun88> DktrKranz: Ping
<DarkSun88> \sh: Ping
<\sh> yepp
<DktrKranz> pong
<DarkSun88> Then, what do you think about this package?
<DktrKranz> Summary: malone 178973, there's need to keep ubuntu deltas?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178973 in atlas-cpp "Merge atlas-cpp 0.6.1 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178973
<\sh> DktrKranz, DarkSun88: I don't think so...
<man-di> DktrKranz: IMO no (speaking as Debian atlas-cpp maintainer)
<DktrKranz> \sh, I did a quick test on Debian performing a etch => sid upgrade and it went good
<DktrKranz> different SONAMEs, and no conflicts at all
<man-di> DktrKranz: this was a bug with the wrong file in the library package and not in the -dev package
<DktrKranz> man-di, I supposed
<\sh> I set the different -dev package name to the correct one...and someone added C/Rs to 0.6-0c2a...I think we can drop this delta now with a 0.6-1
<DktrKranz> \sh, I think so. I did a dapper => hardy upgrade test too and no errors were raised
<DktrKranz> gutsy has 0.6-1 too, no upgrade path will lead to some conflicts
<DktrKranz> DarkSun88, given that, mind adjusting your bug to reflect a sync?
<DarkSun88> Yes, for me there isn't problem.
<man-di> DktrKranz, DarkSun88: thanks for taking care of this.
<DarkSun88> man-di: No problem. :)
<DktrKranz> man-di, thanks for your feedback :)
<man-di> DktrKranz: feedback? from me? no. ;-)
<DktrKranz> man-di, the above one
<man-di> hmm, I think I should schedule a tomcat5.5 fixing day...
<kenkku> where can I find a list of sections I can use in debian/control when uploading a package (to PPA)?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<geser> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi geser
<pochu> grep-dctrl -F Section "python" -s Package </var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.de.debian.org_debian_dists_sid_main_source_Sources | sed -s 's/Package: //g'
<pochu> persia: that's for source package, should it be for binary ones?
<pochu> And does anyone happen to know who maintains multidistrotools? liw?
<kenkku> pochu: is there any EASIER way? how do packagers usually find it out?
<kenkku> whoa
<kenkku> that wasn't for me :P
<kenkku> I suck. sorry.
<geser> kenkku: see the chapter about section in the Debian policy for a list of sections
<geser> pochu: I don't know if mdt has a maintainer, afaik Fujitsu runs the one on qa.uw.com
<kenkku> geser: I did. it doesn't answer my question
<kenkku> geser: it says the three sections are main, contrib and non-free
<kenkku> geser: the real meaning I'm looking for is only briefly mentioned
<geser> kenkku: that are components
<geser> kenkku: for sections see http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-subsections: "At present, they are: admin, base, comm, contrib, devel, doc, editors, electronics, embedded, games, gnome, graphics, hamradio, interpreters, kde, libs, libdevel, mail, math, misc, net, news, non-free, oldlibs, otherosfs, perl, python, science, shells, sound, tex, text, utils, web, x11."
<kenkku> geser: finally, thank you
<pochu> geser: thanks
<kenkku> geser: the basic packaging guide just mentions that sections exist and say nothing more, not even the real name
<kenkku> oh, it was the POLICY. damn it, I was looking at the new maintainers' guide
<pochu> Fujitsu: would it be possible to add a python section to http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/ ? grepping for Section "python" should be ok.
<wraund> a game i have needs some 32bit sound libraries but i am on 64bit, for example the 32bit of libopenal.so.0:
<wraund> atm it complains error while loading shared libraries: libopenal.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<DktrKranz> pochu, gst-plugins-bad0.10 needs a rebuild for new libdirectfb, are you going to upload a new revision or can I look at it?
<wraund> how would i go about getting  libopenal.so.0 for 32bit machines on a 64bit computer
<Kmos> wraund: try #ubuntu channel for support
<andrea-bs> hi, which one I have to follow? http://wiki.debian.org/DebianPython/NewPolicy    http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/python-policy/
<Kmos> !packaging | andrea-bs
<ubotu> andrea-bs: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<andrea-bs> thanks Kmos
<pochu> DktrKranz: feel free to do it.
<DktrKranz> pochu, thanks. I'm sure you'll be able to do it yourself next :)
<pochu> :)
<Kmos> In file included from /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib.h:74, from PlatGTK.cxx:11:
<Kmos> /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gtestutils.h:25: error: extra ';'
<Kmos> /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gtestutils.h:121: error: comma at end of enumerator list
<Kmos> /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gtestutils.h:218: error: comma at end of enumerator list
<Kmos> /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gtestutils.h:243: error: extra ';'
<Kmos> something wrong with glib-2.0 ? at gtestutils.h ?
<Kmos> in hardy
<CheGuevara> Kmos: i just submited a patch for that
<CheGuevara> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11089726/glib.debdiff
<Kmos> CheGuevara: which is the bug ?
<CheGuevara> bug 179119
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179119 in glib2.0 "glib 2.15 not clean with -pedantic" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179119
<Kmos> CheGuevara: ncie
<Kmos> nice
<CheGuevara> trying to get someone to upload :P
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: up the importance level :p
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: and subsribe ubuntu-main-sponsers
<jpatrick> and, already done
<CheGuevara> yeah asac is gonna do it I think
<CheGuevara> don't have privs to change importance anyway :P
<asac> so far glib looks good ... will sponsor once i can verify that it fixes moz issues
<CheGuevara> :)
<limac> hey, dumb question but how do u collect the source for a bug
<limac> ?
<limac> :P
<pochu> the source package?
<limac> yeah
<limac> pochu ^^
<pochu> apt-cache showsrc $package will tell you
<pochu> or apt-cache show $package | grep Source
<limac> pochu: what replaces $package?
<CheGuevara> Kmos: 2.15.0-0ubuntu2 uploaded
<pochu> limac: the binary package where you found the bug
<limac> ah
<pochu> This is assuming you know the binary package but don't know the source one ;)
<Kmos> CheGuevara: nice.
<\sh> re
<limac> pochu thanks
<\sh> looks like I need to take a look at wine 0.9.52
<Kmos> \sh: it's already on debian.. :-)
<\sh> Kmos: but not the version we need ,-)
<Kmos> 0.9.52
<Kmos> so you need to merge :)
<\sh> people need to know that out upstream is not debian in this wine corner case :)
<\sh> Kmos: there is no merge from debian..please...I pushed wine from winehq to ubuntu...so I know what to do :)
<Kmos> \sh: i think we can do it.. :-(
<Kmos> \sh: i'm sure you know..
<Kmos> :)
<\sh> Kmos: we shouldn't ...
<rexbron> gah, I need help writing a for loop in a rules file
<\sh> rexbron: what's the difference between a shell loop and a debian/rules loop?
<rexbron> perhaps I should look into that first then :p
<man-di> rexbron: you need '\' at the end of each line, otherwise make starts another shell for each line
<\sh> hmmm...I'm sure we had some examples for that in one of the motu packaging recipes
<\sh> hmm..anyone has a clue if it's ok to use bzip2 compression for binary deb package building?
<nixternal> imbrandon: no qyoto support for kdebindings because mono is busted apparently
<Tilllinux> how to build your own .deb package? ;)
<andrea-bs> I'm trying to upload a package to my PPA but it always reject it saying "MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive" and "Files specified in DSC are broken or missing"
<andrea-bs> can someone help me?
<rexbron> would anyone beable to help me with a line in a rules file?
<rexbron> for item in ${list}; do foo ${item}; done
<rexbron> except  make is attempting to replace $item with a global varriable (which does not exist)
<rexbron> rather than the iterable item
 * rexbron is spoiled with high level languages like python
<objarni> noob question i guess: where do I check/wish for mono1.2.6 runtime to be included into next ubuntu release?
<objarni> hello?
<rexbron> objarni: First check packages.ubuntu.com to see what version is in the hardy archive
<RainCT> objarni: check in packages.ubuntu.com if it's already in Hardy and in packages.debian.org if it's in Ubuntu
<RainCT> if it isn't in neither of them you can file a bug in Launchpad asking for it
<objarni> thx
<RainCT> np
<objarni> yup mono 1.2.6 will be included, great news. thanks for your support
 * jonnymind is away: dinner
<ion_> Thanks a lot for the information!
<RainCT> lol
<jpatrick> what? the dinner?
<shonen_> mmm dinner
<ion_> jpatric: Yeah. Everyone of us is obviously interested of what he’s doing right now.
<Kmos> can someone look at this bug 179296 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179296 in gnome-chemistry-utils "Please merge gnome-chemistry-utils 0.8.4-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179296
<Ng> I'm guessing everyone is going to be off enjoying the holidays, but nonetheless, I have a quick question. I've packaged a python tool (probably very badly) - what do I need to do next to get some feedback on it?
<StevenK> Ng: (Hi!) Do you have a REVU account?
<Ng> StevenK: hey :)   nope
<StevenK> Then again, I never used REVU ... :-)
<Ng> StevenK: do I need to pester siretart about that?
<StevenK> Ng: If you're part of the ubuntu-universe-contributors team on LP, and then get the keyring sync'd (or wait a day), you should be able to upload it to REVU.
<warp10> Ng: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<StevenK> Oh. I didn't know about that page. :-)
<Ng> I'm not part of said team, but I just asked to me :)
<Ng> -m+b
<warp10> StevenK: well... now you know :)
<Ng> so if there is anyone about who can sync the keyring, that would be awesome, otherwise I'll wait :)
<jwill> Are new packages in hardy automatically backported to gutsy or is it on a package-by-package basis?
<Fujitsu> jwill: The latter.
<Kmos> jwill: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<jwill> Kmos: thx
<awen_> if a binary package is removed from source (aka removed from debian/control) and the source is uploaded, shouldn't the binary package disappear from the archive?
#ubuntu-motu 2007-12-30
<Kmos> awen_: i think it should be =)
<lifeless> only if it is not references
<Kmos> because a new package was there
<Kmos> awen_: are you checking that in hardy ? =)
<awen_> Kmos: i thought so too... and yes i'm checking it in hardy :)
<awen_> libapache-mod-fastcgi
<rz1> anyone here bored enough to review some package ?
<rz1> hello motu's by the way :)
<rz1> I'm on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unicorn/+bug/945
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 945 in unicorn "module-assistant fails to compile unicorn-source" [Low,In progress]
<Kmos> rz1: today? don't think so =)
<Kmos> maybe on monday
<Rz1> no problem
<awen_> seems the sparc and powerpc builds still have problems with chroot... suspect it could be the reason?
<Kmos> awen_: it says CHROOT WAIT ?
<Kmos> that ones will be given back automatically
<awen_> Kmos: seems the build have failed on those two platforms... but should it manually be started again?
<awen_> "Status: Chroot problem" ... but seems that the log is from 25 dec
<Kmos> awen_: only yesterday the buildd machines are fixed.. so this will be fixed next week
<Kmos> awen_: check the current build log..
<Kmos> what's the package ?
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dhel
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/package_name_here
<awen_> Kmos: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libapache-mod-fastcgi
<jwill> can one be sure a package doesn't exist in universe if nothing shows up when searching packages.ubuntu.com (any distribution)?
<Amaranth> failed on sparc and powerpc due to chroot problem
<awen_> but i should probably just wait for next week then and see then :)
 * jonnymind is away: o-furo!
<persia> Ng: syncing REVU keyring now.  Takes about 40 minutes
<persia> pochu: Are you really sure Section: python is everything interesting?
<persia> pochu: U-U-S doesn't process raw patches (although some of the members do)
<ion_> Good morning, persia :-)
<ion_> I’m about to go to sleep.
<persia> Good morning ion_ :)
<persia> Ng: keyring sync completed (faster than expected).  You may upload at your leisure.
<jscinoz> hey guys.
<jscinoz> whats the average time between uploading a package to revu and getting some feedback on it?
<CheGuevara> jscinoz: poke people to get feedback otherwise it might take forever
<persia> jscinoz: Feedback when it's not REVU day is rare and to be appreciated.
<jscinoz> revu day?
<persia> The last REVU day (24th December) was cancelled due to hardware issues.  The next is 31st December, but attendance is expected to be light due to New Years celebrations.
<jscinoz> ah
<jscinoz> is there a page somewhere with more details about this?
<persia> jscinoz: Every Monday is REVU day, when the reviewers and packagers commit to spending some time on REVU.  The rest of the week tends to be pretty quiet.  Also, there are no REVU days held between Feature Freeze and the following Developer Summit, as the focus is on bugfixing and determining the goals for the next release.
<persia> !revu
<ubotu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<jscinoz> ah thank you :)
<persia> jscinoz: Apparently not.  I don't see any mention of REVU days on the REVU wiki page.  As CheGuevara said, if you've just uploaded or updated a package, and would like to request a look, asking here is welcome (but please limit to once a day when it's not REVU day)
<bddebian> Anyone have wx2.4 installed atm?
<CheGuevara> wow thats old :P
<bddebian> Well at least 4 packages still build-dep on it
<persia> bddebian: I can install it.  What do you need?
<bddebian> I just want to know what wx-config --libs puts out in 2.4
<jscinoz> I uploaded three packages back on the eighth of december, all related to the GPL version of the urban terror game, packages are "urbanterror" "urbanterror-data" and "urbanterror-server" these are the first packages i've built so if anyone would like to give me some feedback it'd be greatly appreciated :)
<persia> jscinoz: You should have received feedback on those already.  Sorry about the delay: if nobody else hits them in the next 8 hours, I'll hit them first at the beginning of REVU day.
<jscinoz> thanks :)
<persia> bddebian: -pthread -lwx_gtk-2.4 (both hardy & sid)
<bddebian> persia: Thank you sir
<bddebian> Hmm, interesting. wx-config --libs on 2.6 gives:
<bddebian> -pthread   -lwx_gtk2u_xrc-2.6 -lwx_gtk2u_qa-2.6 -lwx_gtk2u_html-2.6 -lwx_gtk2u_adv-2.6 -lwx_gtk2u_core-2.6 -lwx_baseu_xml-2.6 -lwx_baseu_net-2.6 -lwx_baseu-2.6
<persia> bddebian: Did I maybe miss something from `wx2.4-doc wx2.4-examples wx2.4-headers wx2.4-i18n python-wxgtk2.4 libwxgtk2.4-dev libwxgtk2.4-contrib-dev libwxbase2.4-dev` ?
<bddebian> Hmm, maybe a better question is where the fsck are those libs supposed to be? Hmm
<persia> bddebian: I'd really like to see "-bash: wx-config: command not found" as the output of `wx-config --libs` with 2.6 and 2.8 missing.
 * StevenK sighs.
<StevenK> I think my local shopping centre is having a "Jerk Day", because it was full of them
<persia> ls
<StevenK> total 0
<bddebian> hehe
<CheGuevara> lol
<persia> bddebian: Do you happen to have your jugglemaster patch somewhere other than an inline email?
<slangasek> surely, every day is Jerk Day at a shopping center?
<bddebian> persia: Hmm, it shouldn't have been inline
<bddebian> persia: Give me a sec
<persia> bddebian: Maybe it's just my broken mail client :)  Thanks.
<StevenK> slangasek: Today seemed much worse. Like the lady who stood in the middle of the carpark aisle with a full trolley on her cell phone. It took her at least a full minute to realise I was waiting for her since I couldn't get around her
<CheGuevara> why didn't you poke her :P
<StevenK> Since I was driving
<CheGuevara> ah :P
<bddebian> persia: http://www.bddebian.com/packages/debian/jugglemaster/   There's also a source package there if you just want to grab and build that instead. (Though it's not "dpatch'd" properly it's just straight source modified.
<persia> bddebian: Thanks.  I'll pull the patch :)
<persia> bddebian: Apply after the other patches, or before?
<bddebian> persia: Apply it last
<bddebian> persia: newpki-client isn't being as "easy" as jugglemaster :-(
<persia> bddebian: Nope.  I'm really tempted to drop newpki-client completely, but haven't found a good reference for an alternate CA repo.  Maybe we keep newpki-server, and just drop the client (as was done for plucker)?
<bddebian> persia: I talked to the maintainer.  There are some users but upstream is pretty dead :-(
<persia> Rather, upstream is completely dead.
<persia> From what I can tell, the client is mostly for testing the server, and we have a few PKI clients in the repositories.  On the other hand, I haven't found another server.
<bddebian> Actually what I'm getting so far seem like simple errors but I can't get through the first one.. :-(
<persia> bddebian: That was my experience.  it mixes wx and gettext in strange ways :(
<bddebian> Of course I haven't really "fixed" jugglemaster either so I don't even know why I'm looking at it. :-(
<persia> bddebian: jugglemaster_0.4-2.dsc FTBFS for me on both sid and hardy :(  Any suggestions?
<bddebian> What type of errors?
<bddebian> I assume you changed the build-deps? :-)
<persia>  /usr/bin/ld: jmdlx.o: relocation R_X86_64_32 against `JMFrame::sm_eventTable' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<persia> I changed build-deps for jugglemaster_0.4-1ubuntu1.dsc, but jugglemaster_0.4-2.dsc is from your site.
<bddebian> Uhm...
<bddebian> Hrm
 * persia wonders if we can just unimport jugglemaster...
<bddebian> It built in my gutsy pbuilder I thought.
 * persia tries with gutsy
<bddebian> And I know it builds in a sid pbuilder, that's where I've been building it.. WTF
<persia> bddebian: x86_64 most likely
<bddebian> Ohhh
<bddebian> I just have a puny little P4 :-)
<persia> bddebian: Yep.  Same error.  Oddly enough, jugglemaster_0.4-1.dsc seems to work.
<bddebian> Hmm, might help with my segfault
<bddebian> But wx-config --ld should be using -fPIC I thought
<bddebian> wx-config --ld
<bddebian> g++ -shared -fPIC -o
<persia> bddebian: Shows that way for me.
<bddebian> #$%@#$^
<persia> Yep.   jugglemaster_0.4-1.dsc just built clean in sid & hardy for me.
<persia> bddebian: Found it.  wx-config --ld uses -fPIC, but previous calls just use g++ -Wall -g -O2 -Wall -fsigned-char `wx-config --cppflags` (-I/usr/lib/wx/include/gtk2-unicode-release-2.6 -I/usr/include/wx-2.6 -DGTK_NO_CHECK_CASTS -D__WXGTK__ -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGE_FILES -DNO_GCC_PRAGMA), which likely causes the confusion.
<bddebian> persia: ugh
<porthose> !#179275
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 179275 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<awen_> bug 179275
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179275 in ampache "Please sync ampache-3.3.3.5-dfsg1-1 from Debian sid main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179275
<awen_> :)
 * persia notes that it's not ideal to join, spit a URL (or pointer to a URL), and leave, even when it's a topical URL.
 * awen_ just came back from being afk...
<bddebian> persia: Does it run now? ;-)
<awen_> tried starting a conversation... but after sending the url i couldn't tab-complete on the name :/
<persia> bddebian: I'm still trying to learn enough about the linux memory model to understand when it needs -fPIC, and when it doesn't.  I doubt I'll understand before your day ends.
<bddebian> :-)
 * StevenK kicks Rails.
<StevenK> If I have a bunch of checkboxes checked, please give me all of the values. Preferably as an array
<persia> StevenK: Avoid checkboxes.  There's a little helper that makes sure that anything not touched always gets a value sent anyway :)
<imbrandon> when someone notes the key ALT-Gr do they mean the win/apple/super key ?
<imbrandon> but moins all
<imbrandon> err btw
<imbrandon> or is ALT-Gr == ALT ?
<persia> imbrandon: On some keyboards, the right-alt key sends a slightly different symbol (ALT-Gr).  Unless your keyboard is odd, you should be able to force it with a keymap.
<imbrandon> ahh ok, waseent sure, just seen it in a tut
<nixternal> imbrandon: did I say how much I hate kdebindings-kde4?
<imbrandon> nixternal: hahah wanna pass it back? where you at with it, yea i got frustrated too
<nixternal> python-kde4-dev is being a biznatch
<imbrandon> qyoto was a pita too, i think they all suck and like dont need to be touched unless broken hehe
<nixternal> I have it building, added qscintilla2 support, have the new cdbs in place, updated rules file, updated control file
<nixternal> qyoto needs the mono stuff, and seeing as mono is broken in the repos, qyoto will have to wait
<imbrandon> k
<nixternal> I will zip up the debian/ directory and put on p.uw.com
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> i'll take the torch back, maybe this should be one we put in VCS early
<imbrandon> since its so big
<imbrandon> ( the debian/ )
<imbrandon> if you want i'll bzr it to ~kubuntu-members ( thats where most others are correct ? )
<imbrandon> i dont think any of the kde4 stuff is on alioth yet
<nixternal> http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~nixternal/KDE4/bindings/
<nixternal> there you go
<imbrandon> killer
<nixternal> all of the kde4 stuff is in alioth
<imbrandon> ok well , would you rather me push it to alioth or LP ?
<nixternal> svn://nixternal-guest@svn.debian.org/pkg-kde/branches/kde4
<nixternal> LP
<imbrandon> rockin, ok
<nixternal> they have just created the kdebindings dir in alioth
<nixternal> no work to it yet )
<imbrandon> i guess i should jump bak on oftc, i need to set that to auto in my client
<nixternal> ya, much easier stealing from debian
<nixternal> I mean borrowing :)
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> their new fixes to cdbs were a biznatch, but after some tinkering I figured out the work for Kubuntu...so I have added that to the debian tarball already for you
<imbrandon> ahh well when i started it they dident have anything yet, i was on my own
<imbrandon> guess i should check back every few days heh
<nixternal> the only kicker that I am overlooking is the python-kde4-dev
<nixternal> it isn't placing anything in debian/tmp
<imbrandon> kk i'll look at that first
<nixternal> I have the sourcedir set in kde.mk as debian/tmp and everything else is installing it there
<imbrandon> did you get a new snapshot ?
<nixternal> I tried the new snapshot today, and it is changes to python bindings for the new kdelibs
<nixternal> otherwise your snapshot was the latest until earlier today
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> i'll just stay with minew for now then
<imbrandon> mine*
<nixternal> ya, probably won't have to do anything until release day for KDE 4 anyways with it
<nixternal> once it gets built and what not
<imbrandon> right
<nixternal> I have to admit, kdebindings is the crappiest thing i have worked with for some odd reason
<imbrandon> well its so many hodge podge stuff in one project
<nixternal> right now though, it is just some debian/ tweaks honestly..it builds fine
<nixternal> whatever you do, don't add libqwt5 support...leave that out, because who ever packaged that, needs to be disbarred from computers
<imbrandon> its not like one develop[er or one team even, so coding conventions etc are all out the dor
<imbrandon> door
<nixternal> ya, everyone pitches in whatever binding they want to add
<imbrandon> and i dident even touch playground/bindings yet
<imbrandon> ugh heh
<nixternal> oh lord
<nixternal> ya, definitely ugh in the playground
<nixternal> keg isn't all that great right now either...I have only been able to build amarok, k3b, and kaudiocreator
<imbrandon> well eventualy i'll get it for phpqt / phpkde , it just hit 1.0
<imbrandon> if someone in debian doesnt do it first
<nixternal> seeing if keg/network will build in svn now
<nixternal> are those bindings in playground?
<imbrandon> yea
<nixternal> I found a website the other day that was phpqt
<imbrandon> yup
<nixternal> I love how easy I can whip up a plasmoid with javascript, c++, python (if I knew it)
<imbrandon> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/bindings/phpqt/
<nixternal> in like 5 minutes I had a webcam plasmoid up and running
<nixternal> and like a dumb arse, I blew out ~/kde and not ~/.kde today on my lappy :p
<imbrandon> hehe
<nixternal> so I had to rebuild kde4 from scratch...it was nice just doing 'svn up && cb && make -j2 VERBOSE=12 && make install'
<imbrandon> i keep most important configs in bzr on my fileserver, but .kde isnt one of them
<nixternal> only thing in .kde that I backup is mail
<imbrandon> dont you have dualcore
<nixternal> on my desktop I do
<imbrandon> -j4 :)
<nixternal> oh, well I am building this on my laptop which is just a cerly m
<nixternal> celery m
<imbrandon> ahh
<imbrandon> one of these days , i'd like to get a icecream cluster going, likely wont be soon
<nixternal> I have been trying here
<imbrandon> StevenK: btw apt-mirror is in the PPA for dapper if you havent noticed already
<nixternal> I can see them so far
<imbrandon> well i have so many diffrent version of OS's runing and each with its own gcc version, dosent make it easy
 * Hobbsee wins.  muhahaha
<nixternal> ya
<imbrandon> i'll have to get some dedicated hardware running for it someday but thats 8+ months away
 * nixternal wonders what GCC is running on Fedora 8
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: ?
<nixternal> I see the latest gcc in fl:2-devel for foresight
<nixternal> wasabi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: scenario of wesnoth.
<nixternal> hahahahahaha
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: a game that i usually tend to suck at
<imbrandon> :)
<nixternal> you are playing again
<nixternal> I have gotten addicted to writing plasmoid applets
<imbrandon> leaste it isnt WoW, someone gave me a walmart giftcard and i almost purchased it today /me is glad i dident
<nixternal> but like a moron, I didn't upload to kdesvn nor did I even back them up locally
<nixternal> I got the Green PC with my Wal-Mart gift card
<nixternal> my buddy knows I hate Wal-Mart, yet he gave me one
<imbrandon> they dont have the greenpc here localy yet, they DO have dell's though, i was really supoised
<nixternal> I was just gonna buy dogfood with it, but I decided to see what they had
<nixternal> they didn't have them on the shelves at our wal-mart
<nixternal> but I asked the guy if they were coming in, and he said they had some in the back
<nixternal> so I got one
<imbrandon> nice
<nixternal> ya, but it came home DOA
<imbrandon> i probably wont get one, my webserver ( for imbrandon.com ) is the same MB and chip
<nixternal> I took it back to exchange it, and the store manager told me they aren't even allowed to sell them right now
<imbrandon> so i kinda have one
<nixternal> I was thinking of picking up the board and cpu from the gos website
<imbrandon> you can get them at microcenter
<imbrandon> for $65
<imbrandon> add a $20 Gb of cheap ram and it makes a nice web/fileserver
<nixternal> damn, I keep forgetting I live 10 miles from microcenter
<nixternal> I live right in between Frys (15 minutes), Tiger Direct (15 minutes), and Micro Center (about 20+ minutes actually)
<nixternal> I went to Frys to buy the FreeBSD system, but they have been sold out of the damn thing
<imbrandon> http://www.imbrandon.com/phpsysinfo/
<imbrandon> my via board specs ^^ ( since it runs my website )
<nixternal> damn, where did you pickup and old 20gb maxtor from?
<imbrandon> pull from some old PC here, i have tons of old parts arround, new ones are my issue :)
<nixternal> hehe
<imbrandon> i probably have enough parts for 20 old >1ghz systems
<nixternal> I need a new heatsink for my dual-core, but I can't find one that I can say "ya, that is the one I want"
<nixternal> I hate the LGA775 heatsink clips
<nixternal> brb, let me see if I can boot back into kde 4 w/o implosion
<imbrandon> hrm i guess i only have 512MB Ram in that box, thought i had a GB
<nixternal> there we go
<imbrandon> nixternal: ahh it seems what ana has in svn is just a stub
<imbrandon> dh_make template
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> hopefully she will attack it soon though
<imbrandon> okies, i was worried aobut dupe offorts
<nixternal> I would be surprised if she has something local already
<imbrandon> yea i'll ping her later to make sure not
<awalton__> nixternal: as far as heatsinks go, I just bought this one from newegg and can't say I've ever been happier with a hsf: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200015
<nixternal> awalton__: which cpu are you using?
<nixternal> I have actually found a couple of rosewill's on ebay and amazon that I am watching
<pwnguin> awalton__: how about quiet replacement fans for a 6600gt ?
<awalton__> core 2 duo 6600
<nixternal> groovy
<awalton__> heh, can't help you with the replacement gpu fan
<nixternal> I am using a Pentium D 8xx so it is toasty as it is
 * pwnguin finds his video card is the noisiest part
<nixternal> and that has a 120mm fan
<awalton__> I've had integrated video for longer than I can remember
<awalton__> oh yeah, it's really nice
<awalton__> you can barely hear it if you turn it down with the pwm, and it still moves a ton of air
<nixternal> I have some cheapy masscool that flat out sucks
<pwnguin> my PSU has a 120mm fan on a sensor
<pwnguin> the only time it gets loud is when im playing games, and ive got the headphones on then
<nixternal> same with mine
<imbrandon> heh fan noise has never bothered me in computers
<pwnguin> imbrandon: you work in a datacenter :P
<nixternal> I have 3 120mm fans in this small case and I can barely hear it
<imbrandon> pwnguin: :)
<pwnguin> imbrandon: we have an old cluster machine as a workstation in our lab
<pwnguin> HELLA LOUD
<nixternal> fan noise never bothered me when I worked for HardOCP and Virtual Hideout back in 2000
<nixternal> I used a YS-Tech and a Delta 60x60x38
<awalton__> blarg, my old athlon pc had 4 90mm fans and it sounded like a vacuum cleaner
<nixternal> no fan pushed the cfm as those 2 did, and it sounded louder than a hair dryer
<awalton__> my new core 2 box has the cpu and psu fans and you can't hear it normally
<nixternal> my lian-li server has 8 80mm fans in it, but I bought a fan controller and have them all turned now, so it is actually fairly quiet right now
<pwnguin> well, my desktop functions as a desktop computer, server and bedroom entertainment center
<pwnguin> quiet is a plus
<awalton__> yiiikes.
<nixternal> I can't hear my laptop :)
<imbrandon> pwnguin: hehe
<pwnguin> i can hear mine. I blame ubuntu ;)
<nixternal> then again, all I hear is the humm of my desktop, server and 4 other turd boxes
<nixternal> the other turd boxes don't even have one fan in them :)
<nixternal> not even the killer 250w power supply from the 80s :p
<pwnguin> anyone use lmsensors to actually throttle fans?
<nixternal> I tried it, and it didn't work for me
<awalton__> same
<nixternal> it did work flawlessly on a via kt333 mobo I had die this year though
<nixternal> abit at7 max
<pwnguin> i dont think any of my fans or fan ports even have a control line =(
<nixternal> my server is using a biostar mobo, and I rather not even mess with that testy little piece of garbage
<nixternal> everytime I think about looking at the bios I have to RMA it :)
<nixternal> I have fan control on my msi pm8m3-v, but lmsensors isn't its biggest fan (excuse the pun)
<nixternal> I wonder if I can get that Rosewill at Tiger Direct or Frys
<nixternal> maybe I will go look tomorrow if I stop being lazy
<pwnguin> tiger direct has retail stores?
<nixternal> ya
<awalton__> probably, it seems pretty common
<pwnguin> that seems, indirect
<nixternal> we have tiger direct, frys, and micro center right here in chicago
<nixternal> we actually have 2 frys now
<nixternal> and 2 micro centers
<pwnguin> well, microcenter and frys were both stores before the www i think
<nixternal> and cdw
<nixternal> frys was in cali
<nixternal> micro center as well
<nixternal> I worked behind microcenter in like 1999/2000, definitely before their internet presence
<imbrandon> microcenter is all we have here
<nixternal> back then, their website sucked
<imbrandon> it still does
<pwnguin> pretty sure tiger direct got its legs as an e Commerce site
<imbrandon> pwnguin: mailorder ( mag )
<imbrandon> is how tiger started
<nixternal> tiger direct was actually a retail store here long before e Commerce as well
<nixternal> it was called something else then
<pwnguin> hmm
<imbrandon> its been in mailorder for a long long time
<nixternal> we bought our first x86 computer from there in the late 80s
<imbrandon> early 90's
<imbrandon> or earlier
<nixternal> but it was called something else before tiger direct
<pwnguin> heh
<nixternal> my old man and I were trying to remember that earlier this week actually
<pwnguin> is naperville near chicago?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> I live 2 towns over from it
<nixternal> 3 towns
<nixternal> no, 2 towns :)
<nixternal> wheaton then naperville
<pwnguin> their hq is there
<nixternal> that is their super huge warehouse
<pwnguin> tiger direct has like 4 retail stores
<nixternal> texas, florida, chicago and I can't remember
<imbrandon> microcenter only has like 10
<imbrandon> we happen to have one
<nixternal> lucky you
<pwnguin> huh
<pwnguin> bah
<nixternal> I haven't been in that store since the pc133 days
<pwnguin> newegg ships plenty of places
<nixternal> I walked in there one night and they had IWill PC133 mobos mispriced for $39.99 each
<nixternal> I bought all 4 that they had
<imbrandon> pwnguin: yea but retail is nic, you get to touch / feel /use the stuff :)
<nixternal> and bought 4 AMD T-Bird 1GHz AXIA CPUs
<awalton__> heh, I get in trouble with retail stores
<awalton__> go in there and buy too much..
<pwnguin> indeed. i'll never buy a case online again
<nixternal> overclocked them to 1.8GHz with Swiftech MC460s
<pwnguin> that was a mess. usb and audio all seperated by wire
<awalton__> much easier to stay under control with the point and click method
<pwnguin> cant get at the left side of the drive bays for screws =(
<nixternal> I bought my last case at Tiger Direct just a couple of months ago
<nixternal> $50 w/ 500w psu
<awalton__> then again, the closest thing to a computer store we have is a compusa 40 miles away...
<imbrandon> pluss the apple department , i take my ipod in and hook it to their "try before you buy" systems and drap MS Office to it :)
<nixternal> we don't even have that anymore here
<imbrandon> pwnguin: ^
<nixternal> which sucks, cuz I wanted to exploit their store closings
<imbrandon> drag*
<awalton__> yeah, the sales weren't that great
<nixternal> that stinks
<nixternal> I just returned my iPod I got for xmas
<pwnguin> imbrandon: pirate!
<nixternal> hahahaha
<awalton__> arrr
<imbrandon> heh i never use it, but its an easy way to get OSX software :)
<nixternal> awalton__: I am glad you like that rosewill though, I was looking at it, but couldn't make up my mind
<imbrandon> drag installs make that too easy
<nixternal> I take my 4gb memory stick everywhere with me
<pwnguin> i can imagine that actually works
<pwnguin> can't
<nixternal> if you all have a local frys, hit it every sunday 1 hour before they close
<nixternal> they put all of their clearance stuff out
<pwnguin> nope
<imbrandon> pwnguin: OSX software is all self contained, works like a charm
<awalton__> nixternal, it's really nice, I was pretty impressed myself
<pwnguin> imbrandon: surely there's a key hidden somewhere off the bundle
<nixternal> couple of weeks ago after our LUG event, which is 2 miles from Frys, we hit it up and I bought 4gb usb sticks for $9.99 each
<awalton__> it was sort of an impulse buy with the new cpu
<imbrandon> pwnguin: it sotores it back in the .pkg bundle
<nixternal> ya, I wish I wouldn't have been so cheap when I built my other system truthfully
<pwnguin> nixternal: our LUG hits up the Denny's specials instead ;)
<nixternal> but I got a dual-core cpu, mobo, and heatsink for $75 at tiger direct
<nixternal> hahahaha
<awalton__> very nice
<pwnguin> I wish i was lying
<imbrandon> nixternal: 4GB usb sticks are $10 bux here everyday at Microcenter, i have like 3
<nixternal> after a Chicago LUG event we hit up Goose Island and usually get so drunk we forget our names
<awalton__> I just did the motherboard-cpu-heatsink thing myself for xmas.
<pwnguin> but i hear several people skip the meeting and go straight to denny's
<nixternal> damn, and I thought I was getting a steal
<nixternal> I so need to get over to microcenter then
<imbrandon> sd cards, cf cards and usb sticks are super cheap at microcenter
<pwnguin> i have their ad
<pwnguin> came in the mail today
<imbrandon> they are impulse buys at the checkouts
<pwnguin> 8GB USB for 30
<pwnguin> 4 for 20
<nixternal> damn
<awalton__> jaw, meet floor.
<imbrandon> i think they make them so cheap to attract customers because i've never seen them as cheap anywhwere else
<nixternal> I will go buy an 8gb tomorrow...like I will ever use it
<pwnguin> im sure the speed is ass
<pwnguin> 2gb microsd for 20
<imbrandon> pwnguin: no actualy the cf cards i buy ther run at full ata speed
<pwnguin> regular sd for 14
<pwnguin> well
<nixternal> but that is how I got a full blows Vista, Office 2007 super duper edition, VS.NET 2005, Dreamweaver, and Photoshop absolutely free
<pwnguin> cf if is comparatively huge
<nixternal> bbiaf...gonna catch some tv
<imbrandon> and my camera dosent complain about the 2gb sd cards :)
<pwnguin> my ds complains about cheap media
<imbrandon> :)
<pwnguin> hmm
<pwnguin> i didnt know microcenter carried batteries
<imbrandon> yea , they carry EVERYTHING
<imbrandon> heh
<pwnguin> right, but everyone seems to have their own battery standard
<imbrandon> they have this belkin netwrok usb think i want, to drop some usb hdd's on the netwrok
<imbrandon> but that will have to wait
<pwnguin> also, i think microcenter raised prices on the eee
<imbrandon> well i noticed their ad's and website are always higher then if you walk into the store, no idea why, normaly its the other way arround
<imbrandon> yea our store sold out of the eeepc's in like a week
<imbrandon> i got to play with the white one like ~10 minutes
<pwnguin> looks like the old vaio
<imbrandon> they said they wont have more till mid-jan
<pwnguin> a former coworker had this vaio about the same size
<imbrandon> and the apple dude ( the apple Microcenter dept has more than the apple store 3 blocks away ) said apple will have an flash based small " probably the 12'' " notebook after ADC this year
<imbrandon> no idea if he even knows though
<imbrandon> 12" still bigger than 7" :)
<pwnguin> still havent seen it in person
<pwnguin> 7 seems kinda small
<imbrandon> yea its tiny but totaly useable
<pwnguin> hilarious idea: docking station
<imbrandon> i havent ever seen any thing that small with a full keyboard, even the sony ones
<pwnguin> well, if i need an ultra lite, the DS usually has me covered ;)
<imbrandon> wow any qualms i might have had about downloading music are gone
<imbrandon> http://www.engadget.com/2007/12/29/riaa-suing-citizen-for-copying-legally-purchased-cds-to-pc/
<persia> imbrandon: Just because the people from whom you might steal are annoying and corrupt doesn't make the theft correct.  While I'm not opposed to downloading, I suggest you consider either following artists that encourage that, or finding other ways to purchase the music for the artists you do prefer.
<imbrandon> :)
 * ScottK2 hasn't bought must from RIAA artists for years.
<ScottK2> I do buy it for gifts, but not for myself.
<ScottK2> Magnatune is good.
<imbrandon> i like mainstream pop music though sooo ... heh
<ScottK2> The legatlity of analogue taping off the air is well established.
<persia> There's also lots of indies labels that will sell you a CD (internet, mail order, etc.) without RIAA kickback.
 * ScottK2 is partly deaf anyway, so recording quality isn't a major issue.
<persia> imbrandon: Collect from the airwaves.
<imbrandon> persia: right but not from the artists i want
<imbrandon> i do
 * imbrandon has a FM card 
<minghua> One big disadvantage of not living in your home country is that buying music you like is hard. :-(
<persia> imbrandon: Still, I hope you either go to shows or buy goods: good to support the artists if you're enjoying their music.
<imbrandon> yea , concerts i do quite often
<imbrandon> ( and other memorbilia )
<persia> minghua: Not sure about that.  We get a fair number of music tourists here, who come to buy things not available overseas, and see some shows, and go home.
<minghua> persia: Right.  I could fly back to China and buy music too, though there are quite some complexities and is probably not worth it...
<persia> minghua: Right.  My point is that the issue isn't "not living in your home country", but living somewhere other than where your favorite music is produced. :)
<minghua> persia: I mean, it's good if you happen to like western music and go to study in US, but I don't like western music.
<minghua> Heh.  Pedantic persia.
<ScottK2> minghua: That's redundant.
<ScottK2> ;-)
<persia>  :)
<minghua> Actually, I believe it's much easier to buy US/European music in China than to buy Chinese music in US.
<persia> minghua: Well, not really.  China is a special case, where one has to be careful about how one purchases music.  It's definitely easier in most of east Asia.
 * minghua has bought it on internet and had it shipped over Pacific Ocean, but the shipping fee is a bit prohibitive.
<persia> At least for movies, when I worked for a hollywood film distributor, we had a really hard time making a product that could sell in the Chinese market, as the cost of inferior reproductions was often less than our manufacturing costs, and retailers wouldn't carry official goods.
<minghua> persia: But shouldn't that make buying US/European music harder in China, instead of easier?
<imbrandon> maybe china needs an *IAA hehe
 * minghua admits that he has never seen an authorized hollywood movie DVD in China, though.
<persia> minghua: Well, US imports are just pointlessly expensive.  For China, I'd say it's equally difficult.  For the rest of east Asia, imports to Asia are easier to find than exports.
<persia> imbrandon: The MPAA is very active in China, but the main issue is that you can't force a retailer to stock something that won't sell, and more laws don't really help.  As VCD hardware support is getting better, there's starting to be some official product, but it's hard because the imitations make CDs that last 2-3 months, with 10% bad burn rate, which is unacceptable from a official perspective.
<persia> minghua: They are only available wholesale (or were a few years back, when I cared) :)
<minghua> persia: I know they sell copies to cinemas, and many people go to see those Hollywood movies.  But I don't think anyone buys authorized DVDs.
<minghua> Thing may be a bit different now, though.
<persia> minghua: DVDs in Chinese cinemas?  It used to be reels.  Maybe something changed recently.
<minghua> persia: No, whatever they use to show the movie in cinema.  I don't know what it is, I assume still reels.
<imbrandon> amrican cinemas ( atleaste AMC ) gets all their moves from hollywood in mpeg-2 electronicly , i konw i work on the systems at work to keep it running :)
<persia> minghua: Yep.  Reel rental in China is good business.  There's also a big market for VCDs, but it's too saturated at the low end for the official product to be profitable.
<minghua> No wonder people get high-quality pirate version of current movies so easily. :-P
<imbrandon> heh
<persia> minghua: The only issue is that 5-10% of the movies are bad burns, but as they cost so little, it's not a huge problem for the average consumer: just considered one of the little annoyances of life.
<imbrandon> dvd's here run on avg $20 USD, not sure how that compares
<minghua> persia: VCDs are harder to burn than DVDs?
<imbrandon> i would think burning anything has a bad rate vs stamping
<persia> minghua: No, but mass-produced blanks in China have a well deserved reputation for poor quality control.
<minghua> imbrandon: USD 20 would be about one week's salary for a small town in China.
<imbrandon> wow
<minghua> persia: Right.  Mass-produced anything in China, I'm afraid. :-(
<persia> imbrandon: The distributor I worked for was trying to make a product that could sell for ~ $1.25 US.  Even that was considered expensive, but at least it began to compete.  Cheap street copies are ~ 50 cents US.
<imbrandon> yea i mean the hollywood movies, not blanks
<persia> imbrandon: I'm talking about official hollywood movies.
<minghua> Yeah, USD 1.25 sounds about right.  Although with the dollars falling, I think they are aim at USD 1.50 now. :-P
<imbrandon> blanks are arround $0.50 USD avg at the consumer level, not mass ordered
<imbrandon> oh wow
<imbrandon> 1.50 usd hollwood movies ? jesus
<minghua> s/they are/they can/
<persia> minghua: Wouldn't surprise me.  Cost limits were mostly based on local labor and sourcing, so it's fairly independent of the slide of the dollar.
<minghua> persia: Do the distributors pay anything to the movie studios?
<imbrandon> if music / movies , were that cheap here i would never pirate anything
<persia> imbrandon: The trick with content distribution is that the creation is a sunk cost, so any further sale one can make at a profit amortises the creation, so is a good thing.
<persia> minghua: The official distributors (~$1.50) would.  The unofficial ones don't.  Kickback to US headquarters was to be something like 12 cents a copy, but there's a huge market for product, so volume was expected to make it worthwhile.
<persia> imbrandon: Given the nature of the US market, it's really hard to sell a CD for less than around $7, due to local promotion, manufacturing, and distribution charges.  Still, at $7-$10, you'd likely not pirate as much :)
<minghua> persia: I see.  Glad to see that studios are willing to accept prices like 12 cents/copy to fight piracy in China. :-)
<imbrandon> persia: exactly, honestly , if i could "buy" a electronic copy, not just rent it i would be happy
<minghua> $10 a CD, I can't say for sure; but $1 for a song (non-DRM) is definitely fair.
<imbrandon> yea minghua music ( non-DRM ) from amazon and iTunes i buy regularly
<imbrandon> now i cant say for Movies, i dont wanna advocate piracy a ton, but i dont think i've bought a "real" movie in years
 * minghua would if there are songs that he likes...
<imbrandon> the problem with iTunes movies and tv shows is they are drm'd to hell, only watchable on iPods or via iTunes
<imbrandon> not on my tv or burnable to dvd
<imbrandon> if i could burn them to dvd i would buy them too
<minghua> Music and movies are different.  There is plainly no MP3-equivalent for movie.
<imbrandon> mpeg-X
<persia> minghua: mp4
<imbrandon> mpeg-4
<minghua> Is mpeg-4 well supported on many devices?
<minghua> Those portable DVD players, for example?
<imbrandon> yes, its the default iTunes format
<imbrandon> and most new hardware plays use it
<persia> minghua: Fairly.  Everything at least supports mpeg-2 (from which mp3's are derived)
<imbrandon> if not all
<persia> DVD is stuck at mpeg-2
<imbrandon> yea but dvd players play mpeg-4 and vcd and jpeg and others :)
<imbrandon> well most do, except really cheap ones
<imbrandon> but even most of the cheap ones tdo
<persia> (although it's permissible to have code in a DVD cell, so if someone wanted to write a mpeg-4 decoder for the DVD generic DSP, they could make a mpeg-4 DVD, but nobody will ever do this).
<minghua> So, uhm, we can have non-DRMed mpeg-4 files that are playable on almost anything?
<imbrandon> minghua: yes if anything == 75% of current hardware on the US market
<persia> minghua: Sure.  There's of course open video codecs as well (Theora)
<imbrandon> or better
<minghua> Nah.  Theora won't work, like Vorbis won't work.
<minghua> Now if iPod can support Vorbis or FLAC...
<imbrandon> heh , with iPod linux they do ... heheh ( i know , just playing devils advocate here )
<imbrandon> actualy FLAC playback sucks because of the limited dual 75mhz arm proc
<imbrandon> but vorbis is good
<imbrandon> the newer gen iPods might have beefed up the proc's though, i'm talking 5th gen
<minghua> imbrandon: So FLAC decoding is significantly more CPU-hungry than Apple lossless (whatever that format is)?
<persia> minghua: Both the MP3 players I've had, as well as the video-HD box support .ogg out of the box.  It's not as uncommon as you think, especially as there are free implementations available for most common hardware.
<imbrandon> its always suprised me they used a second arm proc as a dsp instead of a real dsp, but that also means they can add formats with firmware updates ( not that they will )
<minghua> persia: Do they advertise Vorbis support?
<minghua> Also, in US the portable music player market is pretty dominated by Apple.
<persia> minghua: Yes (iRiver (note that this 'i' predates iPod))
<imbrandon> minghua: also accorging to the vorbis site i read a few weeks ago, they said 100% of all "mp4" players improted from china play vorbis ootb but only 10% of them say it on the packaging
 * minghua knows that iRiver supports Vorbis, but hasn't seen one in local stores.
<persia> minghua: Everywhere outside China is dominated by Apple, and China is mix of Apple and Apple clones.
<imbrandon> yea apple went from broke to killer in 10 years
<persia> Yes.  China has very strong support for free formats, in large part because of strong support for free code (in part because copyright is odd in China)
<minghua> persia: Heh.  I would rather say its "fight against proprietary format that China doesn't own" than "support free format". :-P
<imbrandon> you got to admit , they might still be evil and not 100% ideal, but they do give some* back to FL/OSS and have opened up the market somewhat, if Jobs hadent done the anti-drm thing, we wouldent have 3 of the 4 big music companies shipping non-drm music this fast
<imbrandon> they == apple
 * minghua wonders if anyone has heard about the wireless network protocol war in China.
<persia> minghua: I disagree.  I don't believe most of the manufacturers have such an ideological basis.  I think they use free code so that they don't get sued by foreign manufacturing consortiums (note that this only applies to exporters: the internal market is not so constrained)
<minghua> Yeah, Jobs is definitely a hero on anti-DRM front.
<imbrandon> <fanboi mode> and apple hardware is just sexy</fanboi mode>
<minghua> persia: The thing is, in China, on such big things like format choice, manufacturers' opinion don't matter much (IMHO).
<persia> minghua: I agree with you on that.  It's all contract manufacturing.
<minghua> I think two things make that quite evident: the wireless network protocol war, and the Loongson CPU instruction set choice.
<imbrandon> is that , that RISC proc ?
<minghua> A MIPS-like one, IIRC.
<pwnguin> yea
 * minghua doesn't know much about CPU stuff.
<imbrandon> i know very little, only enough to get myself in trubble
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> btw persia i got your PM about the comp
 * imbrandon just rembered
<minghua> I just heard that Loongson designers deliberately avoided/worked around/hacked around the part of MIPS instruction set that needs a license fee.
<imbrandon> haha a -devel thread hasent made me laugh in a while https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2007-December/002782.html
<pwnguin> minghua: you mean the part that makes it fast
<persia> imbrandon: Want one?  I don't think 玄人志向 has export products.
<pwnguin> if they intend to export it, it's pretty much nessecary
<minghua> pwnguin: No idea what that part does. :-P
<pwnguin> minghua: they're instructions, basically
<imbrandon> persia: yea 玄人志向 , btw whats 19,000 yen convert to USD ?
 * persia asks google, as imbrandon is clearly too lazy
<imbrandon> heh i dident know google did conversions
<pwnguin> hmm. i think my gnome-term is lacking unicode or something
<imbrandon> pwnguin: ?
<persia> imbrandon: "19000 yen in US Dollars" tells me 167.86500 U.S. dollars, with a disclaimer.
<pwnguin> yen should be about 100 to the dollar, depending on the day
<imbrandon> persia: wow, thats cheap
<pwnguin> imbrandon: all i get are ????s on something
<persia> imbrandon: barebones.  Case, MB, RAM, flash, and CPU.  You supply disks, video card, etc.
<imbrandon> yea is the PCIe the samll one or the 16x ?
<persia> pwnguin: KUROUTO SHIKOU
<imbrandon> 16x video cards are easy to come by
<persia> imbrandon: Yes, but can you find an ARM driver?  I'd probably use a Kairen USB video card.
<minghua> pwnguin: Those are CJK characters.  Gnome-terminal should be able to handle it...
<pwnguin> persia: origato ^)^
<imbrandon> nv would compile on arm just fine, i'm sure it wouldent be running compiz or anything
<pwnguin> minghua: im assuming i have that locale purged or something
<minghua> pwnguin: en_US.UTF-8 locale should suffice (which is what I am using).
<minghua> Although the ???s may be just pwnguin's "can't find glyph" characters, in that case it's a font issue.
<imbrandon> pwnguin: likely your irc client instead of the term
<imbrandon> or term font
<pwnguin> irssi?
<imbrandon> hrm i'm on irrssi too
<imbrandon> works here, but i'm useing .... ummm ( looks at what font my term is )
<minghua> irssi has a separate encoding setting IIRC.
<imbrandon> Deja Vu Sans Mono 12
<imbrandon> on gnome-term with irssi
<imbrandon> ( gutsy )
<minghua> imbrandon: That doesn't help, DejaVu doesn't have CJK glyphs.
<imbrandon> minghua: hrm, shows fine here
<imbrandon> maybe whatever the fallback font is then
<pwnguin> i dont think it really matters
<pwnguin> as i can't read cjk glyphs
<imbrandon> hehe :)
<pwnguin> too many of em
<imbrandon> i cant type them ( that i know of ) i just copy and paste when i need to
<imbrandon> which is rarely
<pwnguin> nobody types them
<minghua> imbrandon: Yeah, fall back fonts.  You probably can use "fc-match :lang=ja" to see what is.
<minghua> Though I'm not sure "fc-match :lang=ja" uses the same fallback rule as you English locale...
<imbrandon> imbrandon@hood:~$ fc-match :lang=ja
<imbrandon> KochiGothic-Regular.ttf: "Kochi Gothic" "Regular"
<minghua> That's a Japanese font, yes.
<minghua> Although using the defoma filename, it seems.
<pwnguin> the current gnome-term locale for me is UTF-8
<pwnguin> there's a package called locale-purge that i sometimes use to save space, that i may have installed here...
<imbrandon> persia: http://packages.debian.org/sid/xserver-xorg-video-nv  , seems to work on arm too ( thats the PCIe video i have access too cheap , less than $25 USD )
<pwnguin> what arm are you using to test that?
<imbrandon> pwnguin: persia was telling me about a new arm box in jp ( not avail here )
<persia> There you go.  I doubt you can get a Kairen box for less than ~60 USD.  I'll see if I can find some specs on the internet to make sure that the card will fit.
<imbrandon> k
<persia> imbrandon: http://kuroutoshikou.com/products/kuro_box_pro/
<pwnguin> oh
<pwnguin> the kurobox
<pwnguin> i didnt know it had pcie slots
<persia> pwnguin: Only one :)
<pwnguin> just a 1x
<imbrandon> 1x not 16x
<pwnguin> thats the new box
<imbrandon> hrm
<persia> pwnguin: Also, it's a new one.  The old ones were all powerpc (currently ~ 10,000 yen)
<pwnguin> i recall seeing the old box some time ago
<imbrandon> the PCIe video i have is 16x /me looks for a 1x video
 * persia still thinks http://www.kairen.co.jp/english/usbvga/index.html is the ideal video adapter for that box
<pwnguin> hmm. well, as i don't speak japanese well enough, i think i'd pass on the kurobox pro
<imbrandon> persia: oh wow, those look nice
<imbrandon> perfect for headless later
<persia> imbrandon: Yep.  And handy to have around for all sorts of things :)
<imbrandon> kernel support for it ?
<persia> imbrandon: Works with Gutsy for AMD64, so I guess it should work for Debian ARM.
<imbrandon> nice
<imbrandon> the only problem i see is *some* boxes wont boot without a internal video card
<imbrandon> wonder if that arm will
<pwnguin> i dont see why an ARM would care
<pwnguin> they're intended for headless use
<persia> imbrandon: It comes out of the box booting linux headless :)
<imbrandon> yea , most x86 , even x86 servers need atleaste a pci card , apple xserv is the only x86 i know of that boots headless ootb
<imbrandon> without a video card
<imbrandon> xserve*
<imbrandon> and those its like pulling teeth just to put a video card in it even if you do want to , makes for nice DC security though
<imbrandon> cant hook a head to something that dosent have a video card
<imbrandon> :)
<persia> imbrandon: I used to carry a Kairen and 13" foldable head around :)
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> yea but if your colo'ing a box it keeps the DC monkeys out of your cabnet
<imbrandon> or if your in a DC without lockable cabnets ( not that i know of any )
<nenolod> i have rackspace at equinix
<nenolod> they're going to have to pluck an eyeball to get into my equipment
<nenolod> and i might notice :P
<pwnguin> retinal scanners?
<nenolod> yeah
<pwnguin> i wonder how secure those really are
<nenolod> probably not secure at all
<pwnguin> the problem i have with the bio stuff is i cant unlock keyrings with them
<imbrandon> hum
<imbrandon> nixternal: is there a reason you added quilt.mk to kde.mk even there there is no patches or patchsystem ?
<imbrandon> or was that just form ana's kde.mk
<nixternal> ahh, forgot to remove it
<nixternal> I am playing around with KDE 4
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<nixternal> Amarok2 totally kicks ass, when it works of course
<imbrandon> what about utils etc
<nixternal> it automatically recognizes and connects to daapd servers
<nixternal> utils is gone in kde4 packages
<nixternal> utils.mk was only used because of a prior bug that has since been fixed
<imbrandon> include debian/cdbs/cmake.mk
<imbrandon> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk
<imbrandon> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk
<imbrandon> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/utils.mk
<imbrandon> is what you had
<nixternal> that is in kde.mk right?
<imbrandon> yea
<nixternal> ya, that is how it is now with the kde4 packages
<nixternal> well the packages we are merging from debian
<imbrandon> k, very strange they dont just add these to the rules, makes it complicated
<imbrandon> heh
<nixternal> ya, don't know why it was all moved into there either
<nixternal> keeps the rules file cleaner I guess
<imbrandon> as long as every kde maintainer agrees to use quilt , heh
<nixternal> oh well, time for some sleeeeeep
<nixternal> k'nite :)
<imbrandon> gnight
* persia changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Masters of the Universe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Unmet Deps time! http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/debcheck/ | QA resources from http://qa.ubuntuwire.com | It's REVU Day!  Attendance is expected to be light due to calendric coincidence.
<Ng> persia: thanks :)
 * Ng dputs
<hellboy195> hoi, does anybody knows what happened to bluekuja? haven't seen him for a while here
<ion_> Anyone up for reviewing? :-)
<persia> ion_: Best to make a small advertisement.  Personally, I like the form: Please review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=hardware-connected, a small utility to determine if given hardware is attached to a system.  The comments of the last reviewer have been addressed, and it is waiting for it's first advocate.
<persia> hellboy195: He's been around now and then.  This tends to be a quiet time of year.
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> does anyone know how I can force an application to not use any audio device? (to check if it fails without it)
<fdoving> RainCT: i guess that largely depends on the application.
<RainCT> it's python + pygame
<persia> RainCT: Which audio library?
<RainCT> ALSA I think
<persia> RainCT: You're linking directly against libalsa?  Which package?
<RainCT> no, pygame uses SDL
<RainCT> and I've libsdl1.2debian-alsa installed
<geser> RainCT: either try unloading the alsa modules or install libsdl1.2debian-oss and don't load the alsa oss emulation
<persia> (or install libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio and disable the pulseaudio daemon)
<RainCT> ok, thanks
<warp10> If a package ships an icon in .xpm format, can it be used in .desktop or should it be converted in png (or something else)?
<persia> warp10: xpm works.
<persia> More generally, the .desktop file doesn't care about the icon format: ideally the tag is just a name, which name then collects the icon from the active icon cache.  Popular icon cache systems support .xpm, .png, and .svg.  Other formats also sometimes work (most notably .gif, although this is deprecated).
<warp10> persia: thank you. So should I forget Mario Bonino's comment in bug #179352?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179352 in torus-trooper "Needs Icon" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179352
<persia> warp10: No.  The Icon= key should not contain either a path or an extension.  When these are included, it looks for a specific file instead of using the icon cache, which breaks theming.
<persia> In this case, you want "Icon=torus-trooper"
<warp10> persia: Ouch! I was thinking to .xpm as the kind-of-file category, not just the extension. Ok, I'll fix that.
<persia> warp10: Thanks :)
<warp10> persia: apart from that, I saw you reviewd my package tennix. Thanks for that. I would like to ask something about your review. In query if you prefer
<persia> warp10: I prefer in-channel.  It allows others to correct me when I make mistakes :)
<warp10> persia: I agree. Well, about the icon for menu, can I use the icon shipped with the package?
<persia> warp10: Unlike .desktop files, menu files require one or both of a 16x16 and 32x32 xpm.  The menu system doesn't use the icon cache (which makes it work for desktop environments that don't have one, but tends to result in less pretty icons).
<warp10> persia: So .xpm is mandatory for menu files... Ok, good to know. Now, about ./SDLMain.* who haven't licensing headers: should I fix that? If so, how?
<persia> warp10: Just for reference, 1 is a non-blocking warning, 3, 4, & 5 are commentary, and 2 & 6 are the blockers.
<KIRMIZI___> hi i need e help about pardus
<KIRMIZI___> who can help me ?
<persia> KIRMIZI___: This isn't a support channel.  You might have some luck in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-xx where xx is your local country code.
<KIRMIZI___> persia : thnx a lot for your interest
<persia> warp10: You need to either find evidence that the files are public domain, discover the licensing somewhere and report it in debian/copyright, or get upstream to put the licensing in the tarball.  This last is best.
<persia> warp10: There's also a tennix candidate in the Debian Games SVN.  I don't know if any or all of that work might be useful, but it may be worth matching some of it to make the merge later easier.
<warp10> Fortunately upstream is very responsive to my requests. This could be of help for the changelog issue too. But in case he doesn't provide a changelog, how could I fix that?
<persia> warp10: If upstream keeps the code in a VCS, it may be easy enough for them to pull the VCS log as a changelog in the distributed tarball.  If upstream really doesn't want to ship a changelog, that's not a blocking issue, but it does make chasing down in which version some forgotten bug was closed easier.
<warp10> persia: ok, great. Thank you so much for your answers, they helped me better understanding my mistakes :)
<persia> warp10: No problem.  Thanks for helping.
<Kmos> persia: do you also check debdiff today ? :)
<ion_> persia: Ok, will do that in the future, thanks. :-)
<persia> Kmos: A couple.  Do you mean one in particular?
<Kmos> bug 179296
<Kmos> this one
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179296 in gnome-chemistry-utils "Please merge gnome-chemistry-utils 0.8.4-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179296
<persia> Kmos: I haven't looked at that one.  Neither I nor any of the teams to which I belong are subscribed.
<Kmos> persia: ok =)
<persia> Kmos: That debdiff contains config.sub & config.guess, which is typically discouraged.  Also, why should the package be merged?
<Kmos> persia: because of the "firefox" in Depends..
<Kmos> i'll remove stuff from config.*
<persia> Kmos: Let me ask that differently.  Since the Ubuntu package already has firefox in the Depends:, why is it worth granting a Debian Import Freeze exception to update this package?
<Kmos> persia: because of the last changed things on Debian.. like add -dbg package, missing .glade files, add one patch, ...
<Kmos> like you can see in their last changelog
<Kmos> and it doesn't have so many changes, like in code.. so it's only bug fixing
<persia> Kmos: Which of the changes are important enough to grant a freeze exception?  We can't merge all the Debian changes in time for release :(
<Kmos> persia: I know.. but i think the change of -dbg is important for future crash reports (apport), the patch added to fix a crash from, missing .glade file. and until february is a long time..
<Kmos> for me their important for an exception in this time.. two months from FF
<Kmos> *they're
<Kmos> - the patch added to fix a crash from video cards.
<persia> Kmos: -dbg doesn't make any difference.  -dbgsym is pulled by a dh_strip wrapper in pkg-create-dbgsym.
<persia> The crash fix would be a good reason for a freeze exception.  It might be worth mentioning this in the description, no?
<Kmos> persia: yes.. i will put it their
<Kmos> do you think the glade file isn't important ?
<Kmos> without it the executable should not open
<Kmos> *.glade files i mean
<LucidFox> Will KDE be demoted to universe, or will remain in main but be non-LTS-eligible?
<fdoving> remain in main.
<fdoving> supported for 18 months like regular releases.
<persia> Kmos: If the new .glade files make a non-working package work, they are certainly DIFe worthy.  That wasn't clear to me from the debian changelog (no bug closure reference)
<dsop> Hi. I'm still searching for some MOTU to review my package gcutils (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=gcutils). It's a small set of script that help people to deal with cvs and git and interact between both RCS.
<persia> LucidFox: As I understand it (and this is very much not official), the only difference is that Canonical isn't selling 3-year support contracts for KDS desktops.  As long as the release is identified, I can't imagine it wouldn't get the same -updates and -security treatment universe gets (although the components may actually be in main).
<persia> s/KDS/KDE/
<Kmos> persia: I'll check if there is one..
<persia> Kmos: There isn't one (or it would be in the changelog)
<LucidFox> persia> Also, regarding amrnb... it's out of question, the COPYING file flat-out states that the code is proprietary
<LucidFox> so we'll have to build avidemux without libamrnb, as we did before
<Kmos> persia: there isn't.. :-(
<jonnymind> Hello to everyone.
<persia> LucidFox: Meaning we can't distribute it at all?  Not even in multiverse?
<LucidFox> Here are the contents of COPYING:
<LucidFox> The 3GPP TS 26.104 V 7.0.0 reference code has a commercial license.
<LucidFox> To use package compiled by this code, you may need a license from 3GPP.
<LucidFox> The wrapper code is released under GNU Library General Public License.
 * persia isn't sure how that is different than mencoder, but isn't an expert
<LucidFox> mplayer/mencoder is itself free software, but codecs are encumbered by patents
<LucidFox> and amrnb isn't even free software
<persia> Ah.  So you need a patent license to use mencoder, but you need a code license to use amrnb.  Thanks for the explanation.
<jonnymind> Hello all; I am waiting for revisions on bug 174470
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174470 in ubuntu "Package for the Falcon Programming Language" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174470
<jonnymind> In the meanwhile, we have gathered developers, and we'll be probably able to release a DBI system.
<jonnymind> I'd like to know if you have suggestion for the packaging of DBI with its drivers.
<jonnymind> As every driver requires a different dev package to build, what would be the better way to parcelize source and binary packages?
<persia> jonnymind: Depends on your convenience, and the amount of shared code.  If it's mostly the same code, you might have one source package with lots of DBI-$database packages, an arch-specific DBI package with the glue code, and an arch-independent DBI-common with the data.
<jonnymind> Yes, the point is that we have quite a novel DBI architecture.
<jonnymind> I.e. you may load the mysql module, and then it would load the DBI.
<jonnymind> Or you could load DBI, and it may load mysql module.
<jonnymind> Having one source package will be extremely comfortable to us, but it would requires all the devel packages for all the databases to be intalled at build process.
<jonnymind> Is it ok?
<persia> jonnymind: It is OK, and better than having code in two places.
<jonnymind> Fantastic.
<jonnymind> This will save us tons of work.
<persia> Just make sure to split the binary packages so that people don't need to install things they don't have on their local systems.
<jonnymind> Ok. I can set different binary dependencies for each dbi binary driver, right?
<persia> jonnymind: Exactly.
<jonnymind> Excellent, thanks for the answer.
<liri> persia: I've put under package/debian the control file and the rest and under package/usr the directory tree with the actual source package (scripts) to be populated on the machine it's installing on.
<jwill> I see that requestsync sends an email to the bug server, does it automatically create the bug or is there some sort of review queue before the bug is viewable on launchpad?
<geser> jwill: the bug gets created automatically
<jwill> the package I'm interested in is libxstream-java 1.2.2-1, I wanna make sure the original requestsync didn't work before doing another
<persia> jwill: Sometimes it takes 5-10 minutes.  Try searching for the bug again: if it's still not there by now, it's worth trying again.
<jwill> persia: I did it last night. will try again
<geser> jwill: does LP know your gpg key as the mail is signed?
<jwill> persia: yeah, the gpg pass it prompts for is the same one registered in LP
<jwill> oops
<jwill> it's there now, I guess it was because the first attempt used the same GPG key but not the primary email from LP, thx
<geser> jwill: have you looked at the generated mail from requestsync?
<jwill> geser: yeah, it just looks the same, like HTML output, the only diff was the DEBEMAIL address
<geser> jwill: that's the problem: there should be the Debian changelog instead of a HTML page
<jwill> geser: so should I go and find it then attach it to the bug?
<geser> yes please
<persia> jwill: Just add the updated debian changelog as text to the description, rather than as an attachment please.
<jwill> ok, it's been added.
 * emgent heya
<bddebian> Heya gang
<shonen> hey everyone ^_^
<bddebian> Hello shonen
<shonen> hey bddebian :)
<ion_> Howdy
<bddebian> Hello ion_
<blueyed> Is there a good tool to ease comparing and editing marked conflicts in a file? e.g. when there are build-depend lines filling the whole screen..
<imbrandon> blueyed: not that i'm aware , just $fav_editor
<blueyed> imbrandon: yes, but it's ugly quite fast, if most are different because we have lpia therein.
<imbrandon> why would lpia build depends be any diffrent ?
<blueyed> I've wrote a quick python script, but have given up, because I see not much sense in doing the ooo merge, if chris should look at it anyway.
<blueyed> we have lpia in the build-depends, debian not.
<blueyed> then it
<blueyed> 's difficult to scan the lines with your eyes only.
<imbrandon> ... lpia is an arch not a package iirc
<blueyed> yes
<imbrandon> ok that makes no sense then
<blueyed> and we have it with every package (nearly probably)
<imbrandon> blueyed: what ? your not making sense
<imbrandon> please rephrase
<imbrandon> do you mean something like [!lpia] in a package build depends
<imbrandon> ?
<imbrandon> if so that wont be in many if any packages
<blueyed> imbrandon: http://pastebin.ca/838821
<blueyed> Where Debian has "[i386 powerpc sparc amd64 ppc64]" we have the same with "lpia" additionally.
<imbrandon> wow see you have a special package there, very few packages are so arch specific
<blueyed> ooo
<imbrandon> right, but your talking a one package deal, not "most" packages in the archive
<blueyed> yes, so the python script ignored the archs when looking for new/different depends
<imbrandon> infact thats kinda stupid how its done imho, they should use [!arm] etc instead of being inclusive
<imbrandon> wow, what a mess
<blueyed> You mean the "we have lpia in the b-d" from above? I've meant the ubuntu specific part of this specific package, sorry.
<imbrandon> yea thats an exception , not the common
<blueyed> luckily.
<imbrandon> no i mean debian maintainers should have s/[i386 powerpc sparc amd64 ppc64]/[!arm !armel !mips !mipsel]/g instead
<imbrandon> then there wouldent be this problem
<blueyed> imbrandon: gotcha, yes. Makes sense for me, too.
<imbrandon> hell for that matter build instead of an arch any package just make it those
<imbrandon> then you wouldent need to do it at all
<blueyed> Just for reference, this should be the difference of the b-d listed above: http://pastebin.ca/838827 - but don't count on it.
<blueyed> "just make it those"?
<imbrandon> Architecture: powerpc i386 sparc amd64 ppc64
<imbrandon> in the debian control
<imbrandon> then it would only need the exceptions in the build depnds
<imbrandon> in other words i'm bitching aobut how bad that package is and i wouldent use it as a "rule" to go by making a tool
<imbrandon> or anything for that matter
<blueyed> I see. I've just thought that there may be some script for this already anyway. It wasn't the first time that I was scanning Build-Depends by eye, although that it wasn't so bad until now. Thanks for bitching ;)
<imbrandon> heh , food time, bbiab
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<pochu> heya TheMuso
<zul> hey TheMuso
<imbrandon> heya fellas
<pochu> heya imbrandon
<Ubulette> could someone please nuke mozilla-devscripts on REVU ?
<Ubulette> I give up
<imbrandon> Ubulette: i will but will you make a comment asking to be nuked ( just to CYA )
<Ubulette> done
<imbrandon> Ubulette: your asking for a nuke because no one has reviewed it yet? do you realize what time of year it is? anyhow i wont nuke it for that reason, i will however archive it for you
<imbrandon> done
<Ubulette> imbrandon, that's the 5th time i'm stuck in 3 months, each time with a good reason, i'm giving up moving to something different.
<imbrandon> looks like the upload was done on the 16th, but as you wish, i dont want to bicker but i would like to help you get past what seems to be a overwelming frsutration with how slow things are moving right now
<imbrandon> if i'm out of place just tell me so and i'll shush, but if i can help let me know how
<imbrandon> ( and it is archived btw now, so if you do wish to change your mind it can easly be "un-archived" by a new upload or a REVU admin )
<imbrandon> just FYI
<Ubulette> i've lost at least 6 weeks in the last 3 months waiting for things to be reviewed, acked, sponsored or pushed. i find that ineffective.
<crimsun> well, do you have anything that needs uploading?
<cyberix> Be the first one to spot a bug in my new package malbolge! Now at R-E-V-U! http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=malbolge
<cyberix> :-/
<hellboy195> cyberix: be patient ;) someone will look at it.
<TheMuso> Morning Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> heya TheMuso!
<bluefoxicy> Is there a mechanism to request things enter gutsy partner?
<bluefoxicy> (I'm specifically thinking VMware Server 2.0 Beta 2)
<Hobbsee> bluefoxicy: bug fabbione
<bluefoxicy> k
<bluefoxicy> Hobbsee have you moved back to KDE yet or are you still digging around in GNOME
<Hobbsee> bluefoxicy: gnome still
<bluefoxicy> interesting.
<bluefoxicy> Does Gnome have a Hearts game with network play?
<hellboy195> bluefoxicy: well gnome rocks ;)
<bluefoxicy> hellboy195:  I stopped touching KDE when it started eating 4 times as much ram as gnome was
<Hobbsee> bluefoxicy: apparently not.  still, gnome-hearts does actuallyw ork nwo
<hellboy195> bluefoxicy: nice :) but I'll have a look at kde4
<bluefoxicy> (see, reading someone's PPA contents lets you make yourself sound like a creepy stalker by talking about the specific applications they use)
<bluefoxicy> anyway I'm out for a bit, was just wondering about gutsy partner
<cyberix> "Have a problem with the package malbolge? I'm here to help. Just tell me your woe. Right here on #ubuntu-motu!" http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=malbolge
#ubuntu-motu 2008-12-22
<cody-somerville> ScottK, ah, appears to be a bug in the configure script or something
 * cody-somerville has to run for the moment.
<loic-m> when i run sudo make install it works (binaries are put in /usr/bin) but when I pbuild the package it fails during the make install step with "install: cannot create regular file `/usr/bin/ecm': Permission denied"
<ScottK> loic-m: I'd guess you want usr/bin/ecm in your debian/rules, not /usr/bin/ecm.
<loic-m> Well, atm I'm using $(MAKE) install in debian/rules and it doesn't work
<loic-m> makefile has 	install -m 755 -t /usr/bin ecm unecm and it works when sudo make install
<ScottK> loic-m: That's because for make install you want an absolute path.  For the package you want relative.
<loic-m> so I can't use $(MAKE) install in debian/rules?
<loic-m> when I use 	install -m 755 ecm usr/bin in debian/rules the package builds, but there's no binaries in it (there should be the ecm binary)
<crimsun> loic-m: you need to place ecm in the correct relative destination
<crimsun> loic-m: normally that's $(CURDIR)/debian/tmp/usr/bin or $(CURDIR)/debian/packagename/usr/bin
<crimsun> remember, it's relative to the extraction path, which is the toplevel containing debian/
<loic-m> the problem is, even the Complete packaging guide doesn't explain the install: part of the debian/rules file
<loic-m> my makefile just creates the binaries in the directory it's started (where the source are). There's an install section, but since it doesn't work with pbuilder I don't use make install in debian/rules
<loic-m> crimsun, I've got no binaries in the package if in debian/rules I use 	install -m 755 -t $(CURDIR)/debian/packagename/usr/bin ecm
<crimsun> loic-m: hopefully you actually used the real packagename instead of "packagename"
<loic-m> yes, I used ecm, sorry
<loic-m> and I've got package = ecm in both makefile and debian/rules (just to be sure)
<crimsun> can you pastebin your top-level Makefile and debian/* somewhere?
<loic-m> Is there a forum for MOTU or packaging?
<jmarsden> loic-m: I'm no expert, but you might consider patching the Makefile so that make install supports the use of $DESTDIR, at which point you avoid all this need for manually moving files around and getting confused?
<crimsun> loic-m: (you're in the "forum")
<loic-m> I can create a thread in ubuntu's forum and post the files there
<loic-m> but I'd also really like an explanation on how the process work with pbuilder (the man page only details the options)
<crimsun> loic-m: any pastebin will suffice, no need to create a new thread on the forums [unless you're dead set on it]
<jmarsden> loic-m: As crimsum said, you are in the right place.  If someone working with you wants to see files they will ask you to pastbin them.
<jmarsden> loic-m: pbuilder is just a chrooted development environment, there is no difference in how things work in there vs in your normal workstation, just that it doesn't have lots of packages already installed so building in a pbuilder makes sure you have your dependencies correct.
<loic-m> http://pastebin.com/m510990f3 for the makefile, http://pastebin.com/m2fa45b16 for debian/rules
<crimsun> eek
<crimsun> loic-m: how thorough a review do you want?
 * ScottK steps away from the pastebin.
<crimsun> i.e., you define $CC but don't actually use it, preferring instead to use cc, and your install target has the wrong dependencies
<loic-m> I'll have a look
<crimsun> your install rules uses debian/tmp instead of debian/ecm; is that intentional?
<crimsun> (that most recent was for debian/rules; the others are for the Makefile)
<loic-m> No, i got it from another debian/rules (I used lha package) or from the Complete packaging guide
<loic-m> Makefile: I edited it. Sorry for the dependencies, I should have seen that (even though it works)
<crimsun> you might want install -p -m 755 debian/ecm/usr/bin ecm
<crimsun> (debian/rules)
<crimsun> i presume you have not created a debian/{,ecm.}install ?
<crimsun> RAOF: sorry, was too tired to review last night
<loic-m> with your install line, I get : install: cannot stat `debian/ecm/usr/bin': No such file or directory
<crimsun> sorry, i reversed the arguments
<crimsun> (been a long day)
<loic-m> why do I need the -p option (--preserve-timestamps)?
<crimsun> err, that should have been -D
<crimsun> interesting, my pastes are completely out of order
<crimsun> that explains why nothing makes sense =)
<crimsun> i.e., install -D -m 755 ecm debian/ecm/usr/bin/ecm
<RAOF> crimsun: That's fine!
<loic-m> crimsun: Thanks a lot. It works perfect, and the package is ok
<loic-m> Does -D work because it creates the directories before installing? I though /usr/bin would be already in the chroot
<crimsun> loic-m: that's correct, it does create the dirs
<loic-m> Do all submitted packages need a man page?
<crimsun> it's a really, really good idea if the executables have man pages
<nellery> is it permitted for packages in main to suggest packages outside of main?
<crimsun> absolutely.
<nellery> thanks crimsun
<CarlFK> if Makefile has "all:       scons" is it proper to put scones in control: Build-Depends:?
<RAOF> CarlFK: Does the package build without it?  If not, yes.
<CarlFK> thanks
<CarlFK> I built ffmpeg2theora_0.21-0.1build1.1_i386.deb but dpkg -i didn't seem to install the main binary anywhere.  how can I probe it to see what it will install where?
<nhandler> CarlFK: dpkg --contents
<RAOF> dpkg --contents
<CarlFK> thanks.  I think that showed me the problem even
<CarlFK> it seems "make install" isn't installing... does pbuilder or something have a way to tell me what make install is doing?
<RAOF> The log will contain that.
<RAOF> Presuming that make outputs to stdout or stderr, which it does.
<CarlFK> where's the log?
<RAOF> Either on your console, or somewhere else.  pbuilder-dist has a withlog option, which'll put it in ~/pbuilder/.lastlog
<RAOF> (This is one of the things I like about sbuild; it emails me the buildlogs!)
<StevenK> I have yet to get sbuild to mail me, but the build logs being handy is great
<CarlFK>  I normally use dpkg-buildpackage, I have never used pbuilder.  I have followed the top of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<CarlFK> did sudo pbuilder create.  not sure what to do next
<CarlFK> sudo pbuilder build *.dsc?  (why sudo?)
<RAOF> CarlFK: Check the backscroll in the terminal.  That's at least one copy of the log.
<CarlFK> heh
<RAOF> Also, sudo because pbuilder chroots, and you need to be root to do that.
<CarlFK> ok, that makes sense
<CarlFK> RAOF: I skimmed the last 24 hours and looked at all the lines with pbuilder... didn't find any clue what I should do
<RAOF> CarlFK: You mean the last 24 hours of #ubuntu-motu?  I meant the terminal you ran pbuilder in!
 * RAOF wishes he had a 24/7 internet box to keep backscroll in :(
<StevenK> RAOF: That can be fixed
<RAOF> StevenK: Yeah, by the purchase of a 24/7 internet box.  Or where you thinking of something else?
<CarlFK> pbuilder-dist jaunty withlog build = "File /home/juser/pbuilder/jaunty-i386-base.tgz does not exist"
<StevenK> RAOF: I was thinking of a VPS, actually
<CarlFK> lol
<RAOF> StevenK: So, a timeshare on an internet connected box.  I'm considering it.
<StevenK> RAOF: How is that a time share?
<RAOF> I share the CPU with the other virtualised systems on the box?  Or am I confusing VPS with something different?
<RAOF> So, the slices are so tiny that it appears instantaneous, but it's still a time-share :)
<StevenK> RAOF: Sure, but I don't notice
<StevenK> I don't think I share the machine with a Gentoo user
<RAOF> Hopefully you couldn't tell.
<CarlFK> I need to do "pbuilder-dist jaunty create" ?
<RAOF> CarlFK: Yes
<dholbach> good morning
<iulian> G'morning.
<dholbach> who of you would like to give a hands-on session at the next Ubuntu Developer Week? :)
<mgdm> you mean an IRC one?#
<Hobbsee> when is it/
<CarlFK> this look reasonable?  "ffmpeg2theora-trunk$ sudo pbuilder-dist jaunty withlog build ../ffmpeg2theora_0.21-0.1build1.dsc
<RAOF> CarlFK: Yes.
<dholbach> Hobbsee: Jan 19th-23rd
<Hobbsee> dholbach: and what time of day?
<dholbach> the same as last time: 16UTC-20UTC - so might be bad for you
<CarlFK> well, now I get build errors that I didn't with dpkg-buildpackage
<iulian> I'd be interested.
<Hobbsee> oh, meh.
<dholbach> iulian: woohoo
<dholbach> iulian: what kind of session?
<iulian> dholbach: Good question.
<iulian> I don't know yet.
<mgdm> I have had a talk of sorts in my mind on open source photography tools, which I could do, but I suspect there are others orund here better qualified
<dholbach> the preliminary schedule is up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep
 * iulian looks
<dholbach> whatever topic you pick, it'd be nice if it was a hands-on session
<dholbach> so people could actually play with a few tools and find out more about how we do things
<iulian> Yea, indeed.
<dholbach> I'll ask mvo to give a session about python-apt and somebody else about i18n-ising code
<dholbach> and pester the kernel folks, bzr, etc :)
<iulian> And git.
<dholbach> but a few packaging/bugfixing/testing sessions would be nice to have as well
<dholbach> if you want to talk about it, sure why not - maybe you can do it together with the kernel folks? :)
<iulian> What about a "packaging with git" session?
<iulian> Sure.
 * dholbach has no clue about git at all.
 * dholbach hugs iulian
 * iulian hugs dholbach back.
 * iulian -> breakfast.
<dholbach> enjoy
<iulian> Thanks.
<CarlFK> does  "sudo pbuilder-dist jaunty withlog build ../ffmpeg2theora_0.21-0.1build1.dsc" use the "Build-Depends" from the .dsc or debian/control?
<RAOF> They _should_ be the same, right?  debian/control is where the B-D in the dsc is generated from.
<CarlFK> yeah, one has more spaces, so the line wrapped more, so it looked like one had more
<didrocks> morning o/
<CarlFK> pbuilder-dist logs shows  "patches: debian/patches/01-fix_includes.patch"  but I deleted that patch.  where did it find it?
<CarlFK> this happned: dpkg-source: info: unpacking ffmpeg2theora_0.21.orig.tar.gz
<CarlFK> how do I tell pbuilder-dist to use the dir I am in?
<CarlFK> ok, plan B: make install without sudo.  so I see it trying to install the binary: Install file: "ffmpeg2theora" as "/usr/local/bin/ffmpeg2theora";
<CarlFK> scons: *** [/usr/local/bin/ffmpeg2theora] /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg2theora: Permission denied
<CarlFK> so that is working.
<CarlFK> why isn't dpkg-buildpackage doing that?
<dholbach> CarlFK: is the patch mentioned in debian/patches/00list? did you rebuild the source package with     debuild -S   or similar?
<CarlFK> dholbach: I didn't rebuild the source package - Im still trying to debug why the binary? package doesn't install right.  so I need to build the source package, then run pbuilder-dist?
<dholbach> CarlFK: pbuilder* uses the source package, so if you make changes to the source package, you need to rebuild it after doing whatever changes using  debuild -S
<CarlFK> well, only reason I was using pbuilder was to make sure 'make install' was trying to install to /usr/local/bin, which is is.
<CarlFK> so now I am trying to figure out why that isn't happening when I do dpkg-buildpackage
<dholbach> why to /usr/local/bin?
<CarlFK> well, don't really care where - as long as it goes somewhere.  problem is it isn't going anywhere
<RAOF> CarlFK: Pastebining the buildlog (with dpkg-buildpackage if you like - you don't have to use pbuilder if you don't want to) would be useful.  As, probably, would debian/rules
<CarlFK> I am trying to upgrade ffmpeg2theora,
<CarlFK> coming up
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/101518/ debian/rules.
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/101519/ dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -b
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/101521/ dpkg -c ../ffmpeg2theora_0.21-0.1build1.1_i386.deb
<dholbach> CarlFK: why is the autotools.mk in debian/rules commented? it doesn't seem to be in the intrepid version
<CarlFK> dholbach: from http://v2v.cc/~j/ffmpeg2theora/index.html "remove autotools build system, only scons build is supported now."
<RAOF> CarlFK: makefile.mk requires you to set the "make install" target.  Since you haven't, it doesn't get run, and so nothing gets installed.
<CarlFK> ah, I guess that's something autotools.mk does?
<RAOF> "DEB_MAKE_INSTALL_TARGET unset, skipping default makefile.mk common-install target
<RAOF> "
<CarlFK> If Makefile has just "install:         scons install"  (so no passing on prefix=foo) whats the make file syntax for $1?
<paulproteus> Is there an Ubuntu way to "sync" a package from Debian experimental, rather than Debian unstable?
<directhex> yeah
<paulproteus> Awesome.
<directhex> use requestsync's  "-d experimental" flag, iirc
<directhex> no auto syncing from experimental though
<paulproteus> Poifect.
<directhex> i.e. gotta ask manually
<paulproteus> That's no big deal, I can handle that.
<RAOF> CarlFK: I'm insufficiently familiar with scons do answer that question.  You'll need to work out how the buildsystem works a bit before you can answer that, though.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Laney> howdy
<nhandler> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> nhandler: pong
<nhandler> dholbach: I have a very minor suggestion for the sponsoring page on your site. Could you add an anchor tag for the universe queue? That way, when I refresh the page, I don't need to scroll down.
<dholbach> nhandler: added a note to do that - good point
<nhandler> Thanks a lot dholbach
<bddebian> I have no Ubuntu box or Jaunty pbuilder at the moment.  Is there any chance someone could test build LordsAWar 0.1.4 from Debian unstable for me?
<nhandler> bddebian: Test build it in jaunty?
<bddebian> Aye
<nhandler> bddebian: Sure thing, give me a second.
<bddebian> I want to sync it but I want to make sure it builds first :)
<handschuh> If someone has free time, i would be glad to get a short review on http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=h2database .  thanks!
<nhandler> bddebian: It is downloading now
<bddebian> nhandler: Great, thanks!
<Laney> hooray for pull-debian-source!
<nhandler> Laney: That is what I'm using ;)
<nhandler> I also used it a lot yesterday when looking over some merges
<Laney> I knew something that did that would be useful
<Laney> thanks for whipping it up
<nhandler> You're welcome Laney
<bddebian> What's wrong with dget? :)
<nhandler> I personally think we need to mention some of the more useful tools in u-d-t on some of the MOTU wiki pages. That way, new contributors will know they exist
<nhandler> bddebian: This script uses dget. However, it eliminates the need to hunt down the dsc url
<bddebian> Ahh, nice
<\sh> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Heya \sh, how ya been?
<\sh> bddebian: busy busy :) and I think you are busy with debian stuff, right? :) how's family? :)
<bddebian> \sh: Yeah, trying to work for Ubuntu via Debian ;-)  Family is good thanks!
<ScottK> bddebian: You wouldn't by chance be in the Debian Python Modules Team?
<bddebian> ScottK: No sorry.  I thought about it at one point but I'm not too swift with Python (or anything else for that matter)
<ScottK> OK.  I know one guy who's looking to get something sponsored there.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<loic-m> When creating man pages for a package that don't have any, does the Debian policy advise a special place to put them?
<bddebian> Put them in the debian/ dir
<loic-m> not debian/man?
<bddebian> You can but I usually just stick them right in debian/
<Laney> Can someone merge my LP branch of ubuntu-dev-tools into trunk (bzr merge lp:~laney/ubuntu-dev-tools/dev)? It just adds experimental to pbuilder-dist.new's list of Debian releases so that pbuilder-experimental can be used.
<ScottK> Unless there are a lot of them, just debian is fine.
<loic-m> thanks bddebian an ScottK
<bddebian> NP
 * ScottK notes 71 packages not yet merged this cycle and 3 days until the nominal deadline: http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html
<nhandler> ScottK: Can we 0-day the merges?
<ScottK> nhandler: After DIF.
 * Laney requested a merge on LP of u-d-t
<bddebian> ScottK: Know if any of them are QA or orphaned packages?
<Laney> Those packages come up on UEHS, right?
<nhandler> ScottK: I'll probably go through DaD after DIF and handle a lot of the untouched merges
<ScottK> bddebian: No idea.  A fair number of them have an NMU as their last upload.
<ScottK> nhandler: Great.
 * Laney will too
<bddebian> Where's the list these days? :)
<nhandler> What list bddebian ?
<ScottK> bddebian: ^^^ has the link.
<pochu> nhandler, Laney: feel free to take my eclipse merge ;)
<nhandler> pochu: If it is as ugly as it has been in the past, you can keep it ;)
<bddebian> nhandler: MoM/DaD whatever folks are using this days :)
<nhandler> bddebian: DaD: http://dad.dunnewind.net/universe.php
<nhandler> That is for universe
<nhandler> bddebian: MoM: http://merges.ubuntu.com/
<bddebian> nhandler: Right, thanks
<nhandler> You're welcome bddebian
<Laney> pochu: Is the guy on bug 308302 doing the merge or just supplying the FTBFS fix?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308302 in eclipse "Please merge eclipse 3.2.2-6.1 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308302
<nhandler> bddebian: The package built fine. Do you want a copy of the build log?
<bddebian> Hmm, none of them jump out at me immediately
<bddebian> nhandler: Is that needed for syncs now?
<nhandler> bddebian: It isn't required. I just normally attach it to show that it built for me
<pochu> Laney: the latter
<nhandler> bddebian: Here is the build log if you want it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/90852/
<bddebian> nhandler: Thanks!
<loic-m> Shoudl I use debhelper (>= 7) in Build-depends or debhelper (>= 5) (or lower)? 7 is dh_make choice, but I remember a discussion where 7 is too much and not recommended
<nhandler> np bddebian
<Laney> Use 7 if you need 7
<DRebellion> loic-m, look at the debhelper manpage
<DRebellion> loic-m, start at 5, and work up from there if you need any mentioned features
<loic-m> DRebellion: thanks
<loic-m> before uploading a new package to REVU, should I replace my name/address with MOTU in Maintainer field (debian/control)?
<nhandler> Yes loic-m
<nhandler> You can set yourself as the XSBC-Original-Maintainer
<loic-m> thanks nhandler
<Laney> right, let's check out eclipse
<ScottK> Laney: It needs more than 1GB RAM to build, FYI.
<pochu> unless you have a PPA :P
<Laney> ...
<Laney> I'm stuck developing in a VM until I get back home after the holidays
<Laney> maybe I'll give it a miss
<pochu> I used to build wxwidgets and eclipse locally, until PPAs started to be fast
<Laney> Might be worth checking with Debian if they plan to push 3.4 out soonish anyway
<Laney> There's a WIP in SVN
<ScottK-desktop> There's been a lot of clamoring for it.
<DRebellion> If anybody's got some free time, I would much appreciate a second advocation for cifer ( http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=cifer ). Thanks in advance.
<dholbach> nhandler: http://people.ubuntu.com/~dholbach/sponsoring/#universe
<nhandler> Awesome dholbach. You rock!
<dholbach> no worries :)
<Laney> grargh
<loic-m> when running debuild, lintian gives this error: bad-ubuntu-distribution-in-changes-file jaunty
<loic-m> Is it normal?
<ScottK> You can ignore that.
<loic-m> Thanks
<azeem> loic-m: is that on hardy or intrepid?
<ScottK> azeem: It's either.
<azeem> k
<ScottK> The lintian that knows about Jaunty is just in Jaunty right now.  I've asked for a backport.
<azeem> just wondering, cause by the time intrepid released, the jaunty name was already known
<azeem> AFAIK
<ScottK> It was, but no one bothered to patch lintian before the release.
<loic-m> azeem: Intrepid
<loic-m> To clean up my debian/ruls, can I just export DH_VERBOSE=1 then remove all the lines executed that don't produce anything?
<loic-m> s/ruls/rules
<loic-m> Before i upload the package, could someone review my makefile at http://pastebin.com/m6c04de62 and debian/rules at http://pastebin.com/mbbf948b ?
<stdin> why not use $(DESTDIR) in your Makefile?
<loic-m> Because I don't know the recommended method for $(DESTDIR)
<stdin> eg: http://pastebin.com/d15f1de93 and http://pastebin.com/d312b1212
<stdin> when it's not set it evaluates to nothing, so nothing changes. but when set it will use $(DESTDIR) as the root to install to
<loic-m> Thanks a lot
<loic-m> Now I understand better
<loic-m> I'll change it
<stdin> oh, but you'll probably want to do "install -d $(DESTDIR)/usr/bin" in the Makefile too
<stdin> to create the dirs
<loic-m> install -D or install -d?
<stdin> i'd use -d
<loic-m> I thought that it would also treat ecm and unecm as directory names
<stdin> you could use -D to copy it, but it's clearer with -d
<stdin> not with "install -d $(DESTDIR)/usr/bin"
<stdin> that just creates the dir if it's not there
<loic-m> "treat all arguments as directory names;" and ecm unecm are after the option (or should I put them before -d $(DESTDIR)/usr/bin" ?
<stdin> put "install -d $(DESTDIR)/usr/bin" before the other install commands
<loic-m> like in http://pastebin.com/m175b5842 ?
<stdin> like http://pastebin.com/d699522fd
<loic-m> Thanks
<stdin> if you use DESTDIR then it's easier to expand the project later, without having to go over old install code
<DRebellion> loic-m, you should use multiple targets for ecm and unecm
<nhandler> Does anyone know of any debian packages that use an epoch in their version number?
<stdin> nhandler: just about all the KDE packages
<nhandler> stdin: Thanks
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=thwab for me ? it's my first  package for python software, so more importantly I need comments that are python specific
<DRebellion> loic-m, http://pastebin.com/f75073197
<loic-m> DRebellion like http://pastebin.com/m68b4233e or should I also use multiple targets for install?
<DRebellion> loic-m, see the link above
<DRebellion> loic-m, the .PHONY says that install and clean don't create files named install and clean
<DRebellion> loic-m, $< is the name of the first prerequisite, $@ is the name of the target
<loic-m> Thanks
<loic-m> Thanks a lot
<DRebellion> loic-m, the all target is a gnu convention
<DRebellion> loic-m, no problem ; )
<DRebellion> loic-m, you probably want to put a GPL license at the top or something as well
<loic-m> Ok. I'll try to modify rules myself to see if i've understood ;)
<DRebellion> loic-m, you also probably want to use rm -f instead of just rm, so you don't get errors if they don't exist.
<DRebellion> (in the clean target)
<leonel> hello :  what's the last date to  merge a universe package  from  debian to jaunty ??  acording to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule   is it   march 19 ??
<loic-m> DRebellion: Thanks. For the Top, like Licensed under the GPL ?
<DRebellion> loic-m, read the end section of /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-3 for info on licensing your code.
<pochu> leonel: Feature Freeze, but there can be exceptions
<DRebellion> "How to Apply These Terms to Your New Programs"
<leonel> pochu: thanks
<leonel> so Feb 19  last date  thanks   pochu
<persia> leonel, Rather, target is to have everything merged by 25th December.  Any merges after that need a reason, and need to respect any active freezes.  There's a few of us who do a run of merges on the last couple days before release for very important bugfixes.
<leonel> persia: ok thanks
<Laney> persia: I thought it was any merges after FF that need a reason, not DIF?
<pochu> me too
<persia> Laney, No, merges after DIF need a reason, but that reason can be "because I really wanted to"
<persia> And FF is irrelevant to merges, entirely.
<persia> If a given merge would include a feature that breaks FF, it needs an exception.  If it doesn't, it doesn't.
<nhandler> I thought the big thing about DIF was that automatic syncs stopped.
<persia> nhandler, Yep.
<persia> Ideally, at that point (Thursday), we'll be switching mode from pulling all the fancy new stuff we can find, and looking to get everything integrated and working well.
<nhandler> Is there any reason that we do not talk about many of the tools in ubuntu-developer-tools in the wiki guides?
<loic-m> DRebellion: Ive modified it http://pastebin.com/m6c04de62
<Laney> nhandler: The reason is probably that nobody did it yet
<leonel> persia:  I'd like  to have  The latest cherokee   ( www.cherokee-project.org ) in jaunty and debian has  the latest version 0.11.5 and   packages.ubuntu.com shows 0.11.3  I'm keeping the latest in PPA    but there's no 0.11.5 on  merges.ubuntu.com ..
<DRebellion> loic-m, erm... you sure you got the right link there?
<nhandler> Laney: Ok. I think I might go through a few of the guides and try to add in information about some of the tools. If people don't know they exist, they won't use them
<loic-m> DRebellion: sorry, I forgot to press the send button...
<DRebellion> loic-m, hehe
<DRebellion> nhandler, what package are the "ubuntu-developer-tools" in?
<persia> leonel, Have you checked the rmadison output?
<Laney> leonel: 0.11.5 was only uploaded today - p.u.c needs time to catch up
<jpds> DRebellion: ubuntu-dev-tools.
<Laney> check rmadison or LP and you'll see that it's there already
<DRebellion> jpds, thanks
<leonel> Laney: great !!!
<DRebellion> hmm... i've got it installed, but i don't think i've ever used any of those udts...
<leonel> persia: rmadison says  0.11.3   ...
<nhandler> DRebellion: Many of the tools are very useful. That is why I think we should talk about them on the wiki
<Laney> pbuilder-dist(.new) and pull-*-source are the ones I use most
<CarlFK> is there a var that has the /usr in it so I don't need usr in debian/rules DEB_MAKE_INSTALL_TARGET := install DESTDIR=$(DEB_DESTDIR)/usr
<Laney> Oh, and submittodebian
<Laney> Oh, and update-maintainer
<DRebellion> nhandler, I look forward to reading about them then ; )
 * Laney thought some of these were in devscripts :(
<jpds> Oh, and everythign else?
<Laney> I think that's it!
<jpds> buildd is cool.
<persia> leonel, Give it a couple days.  If it's not pulled by the time the autosync shuts down (probably Thursday or maybe Friday given the date), you can request a sync.
<Laney> ...nope, what-patch I use a lot too
<nhandler> DRebellion: I need to finish reading about some of the scripts, then I will add them to the wiki
 * Laney runs
<DRebellion> jpds, that IS cool :D
<leonel> persia:  Great  Thank you !
<ScottK> Sync just got run today for the first time in a while, so stuff may be catching up now.
<persia> leonel, DIF only means "Don't do it without thinking".  If you *want* the newer cherokee, and you have a reason to want it, that's enough of a reason to do it post DIF.
<Laney> nhandler: Can you merge my u-d-t branch pretty please?
<DRebellion> Is there anyway to get `buildd' to fetch ppa info?
<leonel> persia: Ok
 * ScottK read submittodebian as submittobddebian for a moment.
<cprov> DRebellion: what kind of info ?
<nhandler> Laney: I'll take a look at it
<nhandler> Link?
<DRebellion> cprov, as in, the same info it gets from the main builders...
<DRebellion> like
<Laney> Erm, I put it into lp
<DRebellion> The source version for 'posterazor' in Intrepid (universe) is at 1.5.1-0ubuntu1.
<DRebellion> Current build status for this package is as follows:
<DRebellion> sparc: Successfully built.
<DRebellion> and so on
<jpds> DRebellion: I looked into it once, but couldn't find a global build page for all the builders.
<Laney> bzr merge lp:~laney/ubuntu-dev-tools/dev
<Laney> The change is really very minor
<DRebellion> jpds, https://launchpad.net/+builds ?
<jpds> DRebellion: No, like https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin-facebookchat/1.44-1 for example.
<cprov> DRebellion: sorry, but your request doesn't make much sense. You mean "showing that information in the PPA UI as you show for ubuntu packages" ?
<nhandler> Laney: You might want to set your information using 'bzr whomai'
<Laney> nhandler: I did that now
<Laney> Too late for the past though
<DRebellion> cprov, I mean that currently you can pull build info for packages that are in the ubuntu repos, but not for packages that are only in ppas.
<Laney> (I'm not working on my PC as I've gone to the parents for christmas, so nothing is set up)
<cprov> DRebellion: what about the information in the PPA page itself ?
<ScottK> cprov: Did you get a chance to look into where the hppa builds of kde4bindings went any more (I can dig up the bug number if you need it)?
<persia> DRebellion, You seek to enable https://launchpad.net/+me/+source/pidgin-facebookchat to pull off a PPA?
<cprov> ScottK: no, not yet, sorry
<cprov> ScottK, it's in my list for this week.
<DRebellion> persia, erm.. no
<ScottK> cprov: Great.  We've about got armel nailed and hppa should work now.  Unfortunately without that package the entire KDE stack is broken.
<ScottK> cprov: If you find a way to resurrect the current build when you look at it, it should work.
<DRebellion> I was basically asking if there was a script like buildd that would get build statuses for packages in ppas, not just those in the ubuntu repos.
<persia> https://launchpad.net/+me/+builds?
<cprov> ScottK: okay, if you are in a hurry, resurrecting the build is easy I can do that right now, but I'd like to find out why it's not being created by normal means
<loic-m> About debian/rules there"s something I don't understand in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#rules
<persia> loic-m, What?
<loic-m> it says "The next rule is clean, which runs make -i distclean and removes the files that are made during the package building. "
<jpds> DRebellion: Well, buildd grabs the info off pages like the example I gave. So you'll need something like it for PPAs.
<cprov> DRebellion: oh, the 'buildd' screen-scraping script.
<nhandler> Laney: Pushed to trunk
<loic-m> but when I run pbuilder clean is done before make
<DRebellion> cprov, yep
<azeem> loic-m: next rule in the file, not next rule in terms of running order I guess
<persia> loic-m, debian/rules clean is run several times during the process, just to make sure it's really clean.  It cleans up before, just in case you ran a test build or something.
<loic-m> ok thanks
<cprov> DRebellion: there is nothing for PPAs yet, but soon there will be extensions for launchpadlib for that.
<loic-m> That's why I should use rm -f instead of rm?
<DRebellion> cprov, cool
<cprov> DRebellion: you can already check the source publishing history, stay tuned.
<Laney> nhandler: cheers
<nhandler> Laney: Any time. Could you also try out my pull-debian-source script? I pushed a new version to make it work for versions with an epoch in them, but I would like to get some more testing done
<oliver_g_> hello
<Laney> nhandler: I'll make sure to use whenever I need to grab something, and will report/fix any bugs that I find
<loic-m> DRebellion: I'm using 	$(MAKE) all in rules as in http://pastebin.com/m1e71ab7 to go with the makefile you suggested ( http://pastebin.com/m1c41a761 ) is it ok or should I make ecm and unecm separately?
<oliver_g_> I have a question about managing source trees when working with packages...
<DRebellion> loic-m, yes, $(MAKE) all is the way to go
<loic-m> Thanks. If it's ok, I'll upload the package to revu
<DRebellion> loic-m, in the Makefile, you should probably make the install target have the prerequisite as all instead of ecm and unecm
<oliver_g_> btw. is there maybe a description of the whole workflow when adding patches to a package? Like, how to juggle work between bzr checkouts and source packages and patch systems...
<nhandler> Thanks a lot Laney
<DRebellion> loic-m, you should also support $(CFLAGS)
<DRebellion> loic-m, like this http://pastebin.com/m1a33262e
<DRebellion> loic-m, so, if you wanted, you could build like: `make CFLAGS=-Wall all' or something
<loic-m> DRebellion http://pastebin.com/m29152b12 for the all (I also used it for clean
<DRebellion> loic-m, you can't do `rm -f all', because all isn't a variable, just the name of a target
<ScottK> cprov: I don't think we're going to have another kde4bindings upload soon, so if you could resurrect it, that'd be great (at least we'll know if it works and it'll clear several NBS).
<loic-m> DRebellion ok, so same for install -m 755 -t $(DESTDIR)/usr/bin all. Should i leave the $(CFLAGS) = like that?
<DRebellion> loic-m, yes and yes
<DRebellion> loic-m, you might wish to make CFLAGS = -Wall -pedantic to spot any possible build problems, but that's up to you
<cprov> ScottK: okay, let me run the magic
<DRebellion> loic-m, perhaps you should declare something like   allfiles = ecm unecm
<DRebellion> and then do install....... $(allfiles) and rm -f $(allfiles)
<ScottK> cprov: Thanks.
<akb41> Hi all... I have a slightly complex situation with a new package I'd like included in the next ubuntu rev version. That freezes on thursday, yes?
<loic-m> DRebellion: I'll try
<DRebellion> loic-m, the idea is to give a central place where you can easily make changes to these things without having to comb through the whole file.
<loic-m> DRebellion: So : is for setting prerequisite and = for variables?
<DRebellion> loic-m, yes
<DRebellion> loic-m, you might also want an uninstall target, for the sake of completeness
<loic-m> The uninstall target only removes the ecm and unecm binaries in $(DESTDIR)/usr/bin if I understand
<loic-m> DRebellion: is there a way to specify the variable allfiles to rm -f $(DESTDIR)/usr/bin/ or shoud I just cd $(DESTDIR)/usr/bin/ then rm -f allfiles?
<DRebellion> loic-m, i would use a for loop
<ScottK> leonel: Dunno if you noticed, but cherokee got updated on the last sync run.  It's building now..
<DRebellion> loic-m, for f in $(allfiles); do rm -f $$f; done
<DRebellion> loic-m, oops
<DRebellion> loic-m, for f in $(allfiles); do rm -f $(DESTDIR)/usr/bin/$$f; done
<loic-m> DRebellion: Thanks. I tried the makefile and it works!
<DRebellion> loic-m, great : )
<loic-m> http://pastebin.com/m20b54941
<DRebellion> loic-m, why does the uninstall target depend on all?
<DRebellion> loic-m, also (very minor) you should move `allfiles = ecm unecm' to above `all : ecm unecm' so that all your variables are declared before you start your targets.
<loic-m> DRebellion: ok, thanks. I though since uninstall was working on all (rm the files) I had to put them as prerequisites
<DRebellion> loic-m, no, because uninstall doesn't require the presence of the files `ecm' and `unecm' in the current directory, its just removing them (if they exist) from their installed directories.
<akb41> (Plunging bravely ahead). The problem is this: I have a program I'd like in Ubuntu. It is in debian Sid, but the debian maintainer made a mistake and categorized it as "non-free", even though it is in fact free (at least by debian guidelines). He tried to redo the upload, but due to a bug in dak, that bounced; the fix could be a little gross, a debian sub-version number may or may not work. Meanwhile, ya'll are heading for free
<loic-m> DRebellion: Done, http://pastebin.com/m7dfb3dac
<DRebellion> loic-m, looks god, great job ; )
<DRebellion> s/god/good
<loic-m> DRebellion: most of it isn't my job ;)
<DRebellion> loic-m, but you still learnt a lot about Makefiles, no?
<DRebellion> loic-m, ooh
<loic-m> DRebellion: yes, that's what I was going to write. I really learnt a lot, and about rules too
<DRebellion> loic-m, one more thing: (almost forgot) you need to add a shebang at the top.
<leonel> scottK yes I see that on  packages.ubuntu.com    where can I see that  scottK ?
<loic-m> DRebellion: Thanks, I'll do that
<DRebellion> loic-m, like htis http://pastebin.com/m49e0d34c
<Laney> Does anyone have a copy of bryce's merge_changelog script?
<loic-m> DRebellion: thanks, I was going to put #! /bin/sh ;)
<loic-m> DRebellion: in debian/rules, do I need to define MAKE (used in $(MAKE) f.e.)?
<DRebellion> loic-m, no, MAKE is defined for you
<loic-m> DRebellion: thanks, I'll upload the package to revu
<loic-m> lintian complains out-of-date-standards-version 3.7.3 (current is 3.8.0), I thought it was better to leave the standards as they were, should I change it to 3.8.0?
<ScottK> leonel: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/cherokee/0.11.5-1
<jpds> loic-m: In a merge, or new package?
<ScottK> loic-m: If it's a package from Debian, leave it be.  If it's not in Debian, then update it.
<loic-m> jpds: a new package
<jpds> loic-m: Update.
<loic-m> ScottK: ok, my mistake then. I'll update it
<jpds> loic-m: If it's from Debian, we leave it be to reduce the delta.
<loic-m> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/report.py/legal?upid=4326 revu complains the code contains incorrect FSF address - should I modify the address in the source file?
<loic-m> s/source file/source, not the orig archive ;)
<slytherin> loic-m: don't bother. but if you do, modify with a patch system.
<iulian> loic-m: Better talk to upstream.
<loic-m> patch system is next on my list of things to learn, so for the moment I'll leave it as is ;)
<loic-m> ok, package is at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=ecm
<didrocks> just a silly question, why do we have to use both "conflicts/replaces" when a package can't be installed with another one, and don't use only "replaces" field?
<didrocks> I just assume it is if A replaces B, installing A will remove B, but then, if we try to install B, it will do it, is it right?
<didrocks> (that is to say, that the conflicts marker remains in cache, and it will not be possible to install B afterwards as long as A is installed)
<Laney> didrocks: I believe that replaces won't cause the old package to be removed unless you replace all its files
<didrocks> Laney: oki, that makes sense. I didn't find the debian policy very clear about it :)
<didrocks> tanks!
<didrocks> thanks*
<Laney> replaces means "it's ok that this package installs the same files as the other one"
<Laney> and conflicts means "this package cannot be installed at the same time as the other"
<Laney> but conflicts on its own won't cause the other one to be removed, merely cause dpkg to error out - so you need conflicts and replaces!
<Laney> This is my understanding of it anyway
<slytherin> Laney: didrocks: I believe conflicts alone is sufficient.
<Laney> slytherin: "If one package is to be installed, the other must be removed first - if the package being installed is marked as replacing (see Overwriting files and replacing packages - Replaces, Section 7.6) the one on the system, or the one on the system is marked as deselected, or both packages are marked Essential, then dpkg will automatically remove the package which is causing the conflict, otherwise it will halt the installation of the new ...
<Laney> ... package with an error."
<didrocks> smagoun: really?
<didrocks> slytherin: (sorry smagoun )
<Laney> so replaces is needed too
<didrocks> ok Laney, I thing you're right :)
<didrocks> think
<slytherin> didrocks: Which package are you dealing with in this case?
<didrocks> slytherin: it was more a general question… I have just use conflicts/replaces without asking myself previously :)
<slytherin> didrocks: I believe that both are not always necessary. If I remember correctly totem-xine used to have conflict with totem-gstreamer. But there was no replaces.
<Laney> Right. You use a conflict/replace if one package supersedes another, and a conflict alone if they just can't be installed together for some other reason.
<Laney> And replaces alone if a package takes over ownership of a file
<didrocks> ok, I will look at some packages to have this very clear in my mming
<didrocks> mind*
<didrocks> thanks a lot Laney & slytherin :)
<Laney> np
<slytherin> didrocks: you are welcome
<ramses-sv> j #ubuntu-meeting
<CarlFK> what does it take to get a package ( http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/i386/ffmpeg2theora) listed on  http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs ?
<Laney> A working watchfile, to not be in Debian (or be orphaned)
<DRebellion> How can I get debuild to build a source package without signing it?
<loic-m> debuild -S -uc -us
<DRebellion> loic-m, thanks
<loic-m> loic-m: for once I can help ;)
<DRebellion> hehe
<loic-m> s/loic-m: /DRebellion :/ need to go to sleep
<DRebellion> loic-m, just buildtesting ecm ;)
<nhandler> DRebellion: Just out of curiosity, why don't you want to sign it?
<DRebellion> nhandler, because my name isn't in the changelog, so it attempts to sign with loic-m's credentials, which obviously don't exist.
<nhandler> DRebellion: You do know that you can tell debuild to sign it with your key by doing -k followed by either your gpg key or your email address
<DRebellion> nhandler, yes, but this build isn't going anywhere out of my computer. Also, I was just curious about the syntax if i DID want to not sign a package.
<serialorder> can anyone explain to me when to use iceape-dev vs seamonkey-dev vs libxul-dev vs xulrunner-1.9-dev
<serialorder> second question: if a merge or upgrade fixes a bug reported in a previous version of ubuntu lets say hardy, should that bug # be included the changelog to autoclose even though the fix is going into jaunty and not hardy?
<loic-m> DRebellion: sorry I was away. Does it build fine?
<DRebellion> loic-m, yep. I've made some comments on the revu page.
<loic-m> I use debuild -S -uc -us a lot because each time I use debuild -S -sa it asks for my password two times. And I chose a long password :(
<DRebellion> loic-m, well, sounds like nobody's going to bruteforce yours anytime soon. Anyway, I must go. Good luck with ecm.
<loic-m> DRebellion: thanks alot for the comments on REVU
<loic-m> DRebellion: if you're still there, when removing configure: rules, I assume I also habe to remove configure-stamp:
<anmar> RainCT, pochu: hey guys I am here...
<anmar> RainCT, pochu: I will touch base with you tomorrow. cheers!
<Laney> What does svn-buildpackage mean by this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/91099/
<bbs> Template #1 in /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/templates has a duplicate field "template" with new value "Dexrex/ToS-accepted". Probably two templates are not properly separated by a lone newline.
<bbs> wtf does that mean oO
<bbs> my template was based on how paralells did theirs
<pochu> Laney: try with --svn-ignore-new
<pochu> Laney: it may be due to the missing file
<Laney> Yeah, I think I have to use svn rm instead of rm
<pochu> (adonthell.desktop)
<pochu> yeah :)
<Laney> ah, there we go
<Laney> thanks
<rrittenhouse> I'm trying my hand at packaging. I packaged the hello program in the PackagingGuide but i'm looking for suggestions on a second package that might teach me a few new things but without being too overwhelming.
<CarlFK> rrittenhouse: well, you could help me with my 'small' but real project that has one little anoying thing I would like cleaned up
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/101650/  rules and Makefile
<CarlFK> I had to add $(PREFIX) to the make file.  that bothers me
<CarlFK> I think rules should just run "scons install $(PREFIX)" without bouncing though make/Makefile
<rrittenhouse> CarlFK, I'll be back in a couple of hours. Will you be around?
<CarlFK> rrittenhouse: probably
<bbs> Template #1 in /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/templates has a duplicate field "template" with newvalue "dexrex/ToS-accepted". Probably two templates are not properly separated by a lone newline.
<bbs> i don't get this
<bbs> i have 3 templates in one file
<loic-m> Is there a tool to download all relevant files from a package in REVU instead of manually clicking on each uploaded file?
<nhandler> loic-m: Use get on the .dsc file
<nhandler> s/get/dget/
<nhandler> There is also a REVU source repository that you can use
<loic-m> Thanks nhandler
<nhandler> You're welcome loic-m
<serialorder> there have been a number of merges I have seen with po files strings being split up differently, is that something I should worry about
<serialorder> example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/91212/
<loic-m> nhandler: I can't get the address of the REVU source repository... do you know where I can find it, or other keywords than "REVU source repository ubuntu"?
<nhandler> loic-m: https://edge.launchpad.net/revu/+announcement/1224
<loic-m> nhandler: Thanks a lot
<nhandler> :)
<loic-m> nhandler: it only downloads the first upload for the package though (one year old for the package i'm looking at). Is there a way to change that behavior?
<nhandler> What method are you using?
<loic-m> apt-get source
<nhandler> I'm not sure. I would suggest just using dget
<nhandler> You could try asking RainCT about the repo
<nhandler> loic-m: ^^^
#ubuntu-motu 2008-12-23
<RainCT> please file a bug or something and I'll have a look at it when I can
<RainCT> it's late now :)
<loic-m> RainCT: I'll file a bug and subscribe you if it's ok with you
<RainCT> loic-m: thanks :)
<loic-m> RainCT: Isn't that related to Bug #251474 though?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251474 in revu "REVU has faulty New/Updated package detection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251474
<RainCT> loic-m: nope
<RainCT> loic-m: that is about packaging going to the "updates" page instead of to the index, and the other way around
<RainCT> good night all :)
<buggix> hi, I want to install vista additionally in a free partition. but it seems to be not possible. is it true?
<persia> buggix, Shouldn't be true.  The crew in #ubuntu probably has more experience (I've never done that).
<buggix> ok, thx.+
<nellery> emgent: Hi, do you plan on doing the inetutils merge?
<pythonic> hi.. some files in a package don't have copyright/license notice, but the entire package is 2-clause BSD.. should i contact upstream to add notices to these files?
<persia> pythonic, Please do.
<pythonic> is there a policy on which files must have explicit copyright/license notices? some documentation/man files refer to a LICENSE file, should i package that too under /usr/share/doc/foo/?
<mwiegand> Hello, I'm one of the OpenVAS developers. Two of our remaining packages recently made it into sid, will they get into jaunty before the Debian import freeze? Or do we need to do anything else?
<mwiegand> The packages are libopenvasnasl1 and openvas-server, if that helps.
<NCommander> mwiegand, it should JUST make it before DIF, if it doesn't, it can be manually synced
<mwiegand> great
<mwiegand> There is only last packages which is currently held up because of licensing issues (openvas-plugins), but I hope we will get that resolved before jaunty
<NCommander> DIF jaunty is Chrismas Day, so if its in Debian between now and then, it should make it
<mwiegand> NCommander: I don't think the ftp-masters will let it through before Christmas day, but I'm still optimistic this should happen in January or February. Would it be possible to add it to jaunty when it gets into sid?
<NCommander> mwiegand, yes, you need to request it though, it won't happen automaticially in that case
<dholbach> good morning
<mwiegand> NCommander: sure thing.
<iulian> Morning dholbach.
<dholbach> hi iulian
<RAOF> Good $TIME_OF_DAY everyone!  Who wants to make nouveau installable in jaunty by reviewing nouveau-kernel-source?  It looks like crimsun might be a bit busy :)
<dholbach> RAOF: did you ask the Kernel and X folks? :)
<DktrKranz> morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hiya DktrKranz
<RAOF> dholbach: I haven't yet.  I could, but I wouldn't think that it'd be necessary.  The package is fairly simple.
<dholbach> *nod*
<dholbach> nhandler: interview posted :)
<dholbach> thanks
 * pochu waves
 * RAOF shores
<iulian> 'ey
 * RainCT goes to burn a 64bit Ubuntu ISO for when his new laptop arrives tomorrow :)
<liw> RainCT, congratulations! what did you get?
<RainCT> liw: Thanks :). It's an Ahtec Notebook Sense XHL90 Duo (Intel Core 2 Duo P7350 (2.00Ghz/3MB/Penryn/1066/25W), 4GB DDR2 800Mhz, 250GB (5400rpm) SATA, nVidia Geforce 9600M GT 512MB PCI Express, 15.4" WXGA (1280x800) Widescreen, DVD±R/RW Dual Layer, Intel 5300AGN Wireless, Webcam 2.0Mpixels, Fingerprint reader, Bluetooth, 9 cell battery)
<DktrKranz> RainCT: Santa Claus is angry with me and brought me a broken Commodore64 instead.
 * directhex throws a dragon 32 at DktrKranz 
<DktrKranz> directhex: what about an Apple II?
<directhex> i don't have one of those handy
<directhex> also, the apple 2 is insufficiently welsh
<DktrKranz> its "BSOD" was great, though ;)
<directhex> still not welsh enough
<Laney> dholbach: ! Both the things you commented on for -libnotify I'd addressed in the bug
<Laney> morning btw
<dholbach> Laney: ah, could be I applied the wrong patch ("#") :)
<Laney> hehe
<dholbach> ah nice
<dholbach> Version 0.14 (2008-12-14):
<dholbach>     * really add option: don't show notifications when absent
<dholbach> ....
<Laney> yep
 * Laney spies on nhandler's desk
<RainCT> Btw, what is the "nearby people" option in empathy? Some sort of LAN IM or what?
<directhex> i think vista has something like that
<directhex> erm, not that i know about vista
<directhex> ¬_¬
 * RainCT doesn't mind about what vista has :P
<Laney> RainCT: I think that's what it is, using zeroconf or similar
<directhex> yay, avahi
<Laney> maybe it even interoperates with vista!
<directhex> i'm probably not allowed to say this, but that would be extra awesome sauce
 * RainCT installs empathy on his dads PC to try it out :P
 * directhex wonders what happened to galaxium packaging
<directhex> lots of green on http://wiki.debian.org/Teams/DebianMonoGroup/Mono20TransitionTODO \o/
<Laney> hanska?
<directhex> Laney, what about him?
<Laney> packaging galaxium
<pochu> hey RainCT :)
<directhex> oh, yes, that's true
 * Laney hands directhex the pointy stick
<directhex> i think it all got caught up due to dependant libs needing NEW
<pochu> RainCT: it may use avahi to discover other people in your local network and chat with them
<Laney> I had that with glom
<Laney> now I'm waiting on Ubuntu's NEW
<Laney> and debian-mentors...........
<RainCT> bah, Hardy doesn't have that option
<RainCT> pochu: hi :)
<slytherin> nhandler: In case I have not already done this - Congratulations. :-)
<slytherin> persia: there? need and advice.
<slytherin> NCommander: howdy
<NCommander> hola
<NCommander> what can I do for you this morning?
<slytherin> NCommander: Nothing specific.
<RainCT> directhex: see? gbrainy 1.01 was just released and it includes the patch :)
<stwange> is there anything I can help with which is relatively small and written in either Perl, PHP or Java? If not, can you point me in the direction of somewhere that might need help?
<RainCT> pochu: in case you look for me, I'm away from now on until around six o'clock
<bddebian> Heya gang
 * sebner lost connection and wonders if directhex read and answered on what he wrote
<directhex> sebner, huh? when?
<sebner> <sebner> directhex: MD FTBFS in jaunty. replacing libmono-cairo2.0 with 1.0 fixes this issue but I don't suppose this is the right fix?!
<directhex> sebner, adding it as a dep is a workaround (see gtk-sharp2). poking meebey for a better solution
<sebner> directhex: so should I upload this workaround version now or better wait for mighty meebey?
<geser> Hi bddebian
 * sebner winks geser and bddebian 
<geser> Hi sebner
<bddebian> Heya sebner, geser
<directhex> sebner, MD's in universe, so i wouldn't say it was a 101% priority unless you feel otherwise - i'd rather solve it "properly"
<directhex> sebner, the next MD upload in experimental will be fine, so if you want you can ubuntu1 it
<sebner> directhex: depending on how long it will take to solve it "properly" :)
<Laney> sebner: You can basically copy the fix from gtk-sharp2 afaik
<Laney> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20470895/gtk-sharp2_2.12.7-1ubuntu1_2.12.7-1ubuntu2.diff.gz
<sebner> Laney: heh, I see
<Laney> sebner: I already have a diff if you want it
<iulian> Hey bddebian!
<bddebian> Hi iulian
<handschuh> are there some free resources for reviewing http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=h2database ?
<sebner> Laney: /me is up to sponsoring
<Laney> sebner: Alright, let me convert it to a debdiff
<sebner> Laney: sure, thx
<Laney> testbuilding
<sebner> Laney: fine =) saves me time :P
<Laney> sebner: I bet you can do it faster than me though: bug 310921
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310921 in monodevelop "Latest Monodevelop FTBFS due to unavailable mono-cairo.pc file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310921
<Laney> OK, mine is done building now
<sebner> Laney: looks good to me. I'll upload it right away
<Laney> OK, it seems to run well
<sebner> Laney: uploaded. thx for your work :)
<Laney> thank you too!
<cody-somerville> dholbach, replied to your comment about the dput merge
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone review this upload  http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=thwab ? This is my first package for a python software, so I need comments regarding wether I did the python stuff correctly or not. Thanks
<zul> ls
<bddebian> .
<bddebian> ..
<Nafallo> LOL
<DktrKranz> AnAnt_: I could have a look at it, not sure I'll be around this evening, if so please remind me ;)
<Skiessi> !info lame
<ubottu> lame (source: lame): LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.98-0.0 (intrepid), package size 213 kB, installed size 596 kB
<bluefoxicy> http://www.mnbrewers.com/recipes/mead.doc
<bluefoxicy> THIS asks to open in OpenOffice.org
<bluefoxicy> Firefox however opens .odf files INSIDE firefox
<bluefoxicy> ...shouldn't the OOo plug-in open  word docs?
<slytherin> persia: there?
<handschuh> slytherin: ping
<slytherin> handschuh: pong
<handschuh> slytherin: great. Are there any plans on creating a jaxws-ri package in debian yet?
<slytherin> handschuh: haven't seen any discussion on mailing list
<handschuh> slytherin: ok, thanks
<serialorder> if an upgrade closes an existing bug in LP should that bug # be included in the changelog to close even though the fix will be in a different release (jaunty) then it was reported for (lets say hardy)?
<pochu> serialorder: yes
<slytherin> serialorder: yes
<serialorder> pochu, ok thanks
 * pochu beats slytherin ;)
<serialorder> wow all at once now =)
<slytherin> serialorder: if the bug is critical enough that it also needs to be fixed in hardy then a task will be added for hardy.
<serialorder> second question: for po files a lot of times when working on a merge there will be a lot of differences that look like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/88180/
<serialorder> can I ignore such changes or should I keep them
<serialorder> sorry that was the wrong example
<serialorder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/91212/
<slytherin> serialorder: in this particular case you can drop ubuntu changes
<slytherin> serialorder: as the final string is same in both cases
<pochu> we should get localized planets in planet.ubuntu.com, as Planet Debian has now
<nhandler> pochu: Didn't Debian also move away from planetplanet?
<pochu> nhandler: right, they now use planet venus
<nhandler> pochu: Would we be able to create localized planets easily with planetplanet? Or would we also have to make the switch to planet venus?
<jpds> pochu: There are plans to convert to venus.
<pochu> nhandler: no idea
<pochu> jpds: good, so I guess we will have localized planets :)
<jpds> (When I don't know, I just remember reading about it in an RT ticket some time ago).
<rhpot1991_laptop> anyone available to help out with a SRU/
<redbrain> hey is there like a bugzilla for ubuntu packages to starting fixing some stuff?
<nhandler> redbrain: Launchpad
<nhandler> !launchpad | redbrain
<ubottu> redbrain: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<redbrain> rofl! yeah never throught about that haha
<redbrain> hmm trying to think of some bugs to search for
<redbrain> :S
<nhandler> redbrain: Are you looking to patch them or triage them?
<redbrain> i am more looking to make some actual patches to the code itself
<redbrain> just looking around more or less and setting up my launchpad profile
<nhandler> redbrain: Bugs tagged with the 'bitesize' tag are meant to be easy bugs to patch
<cody-somerville> \sh, ping
<slytherin> Does anyone know how can I commit a file to svn with different line endings that the ones in repository?
<directhex> doesn't svn rewrite line endings anyway?
<cody-somerville> Is anyone here familiar with autoconf?
<azeem> I heard it exists
<cody-somerville> ;]
<directhex> existing is overrated
<slytherin> directhex: the problem is that patch I have already checked in in pkg-java svn has unix line endings. and it doesn't apply because the file it is supposed to patch has windows line ending.
<slytherin> cody-somerville: I am somewhat familiar. What is query?
<redbrain> dam its hard to find where to start there are soooooooooo many bugs and wishlists
<redbrain> hehe
<cody-somerville> slytherin, well, valgrind isn't detecting the glibc version correctly or something
<directhex> slytherin, what an obtuse and annoying problem
<slytherin> directhex: yes, and hard to detect
<directhex> slytherin, best kind!
<slytherin> cody-somerville: ok, now where can I find the source?
<cody-somerville> slytherin, grab-merge valgrind
<cody-somerville> slytherin, or better yet
<cody-somerville> just grab valgrind 3.3.1
<cody-somerville> it just doesn't appear to compile under 2.8 even though 3.3.1 specifically introduces support for it
<cody-somerville> and I don't know if configure is automatically generated or what since I'm not familiar with autotools
<azeem> cody-somerville: what's the error?
<slytherin> let me check
<cody-somerville> azeem, checking the libc version... unsupported version
<cody-somerville> configure: error: Valgrind requires glibc version 2.2 - 2.7
<azeem> cody-somerville: if there are Ubuntu/Debian patches, did you try disabling them?
<cody-somerville> azeem, I looked, there is no patch affecting the configure script
<cody-somerville> (there was at once point though, to enable support for 2.6)
<azeem> 3.3.1 got uploaded to Debian in June, wasn't glibc-2.8 released in fall?
<azeem> or was that 2.9=
<azeem> ah, right, 2.9
<cody-somerville> slytherin, Thanks :)
<slytherin> cody-somerville: for what?
<cody-somerville> slytherin, for taking a look?
<slytherin> oh. I am still taking a look
<slytherin> cody-somerville: see if this works. create a patch (dpatch-edit-patch 99_put_the_name_you_like). One you are in temporary shell. do 'rm -rf autom4te' and then 'autoreconf'. And once patch is created add it to the 00list and then try building.
<azeem> they ship autom4te in the release tarball?
<slytherin> cody-somerville: can't help more than that, as I have to go to bed. It is already 4 am here. And I have got office tomorrow.
<slytherin> azeem: my bad, I guess the sequence of commands will be reverse.
<cody-somerville> I have to delete autom4te after?
<slytherin> cody-somerville: yes. it is actually autom4te.cache
<slytherin> cody-somerville: got to go
 * mok0 wishes we would soon start using package version 3 to rid us of problems when patching configure.ac
<cody-somerville> azeem, configure.in: required file `./mkinstalldirs' not found
<azeem> "autoreconf -f -i" or something
#ubuntu-motu 2008-12-24
<crimsun> nixternal: need to rickroll jon r a birthday card
<hyperair> is there an example of a package with manpages written by the debian maintainer that i can take a look?
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone review this upload  http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=thwab ? This is my first package for a python software, so I need comments regarding wether I did the python stuff correctly or not. Thanks
<Jpdota> hey guys, i'm working on packaging a java program i'm writing, and i am wondering how classpaths are supposed to be handled for jar files?
<jmarsden> Jpdota: Not sure if anyone is awake there, but try asking in #ubuntu-java ?
<Jpdota> jmarsden ah ok thanks for the suggestion, i didnt see that channel, i figured people would know here because this is a packaging channel
<jmarsden> Maybem but #ubuntu-java is specific to Java packaging
<Jpdota> yep, i see that now :P thanks
<jmarsden> No problem
<Hobbsee> RAOF: ping?
<Hobbsee> hrm.  unping.  seems gnome-do is behaving ish
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> Wanna review nouveau, then? :P
 * RAOF will be happy when the current gnome-do API settles down and we can do another release.
<Hobbsee> no :P
<slytherin> persia: ping
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Soft! :)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: no, 'sane' :)
<Hobbsee> or 'not quite that insane' ;)
<RAOF> It's really very simple and sweet!
<slytherin> persia: Just FYI ... The work on jmeter is stalled due to a dependency not yet packaged. I hope to come up with the package for this dependency by weekend. I will be putting jmeter first in Ubuntu and then port it to Debian.
<persia> Thanks for the update.
<pmjdebruijn> lo
<pmjdebruijn> I'm the upstream about of a GNOME theme
<pmjdebruijn> I also want to package it for Ubuntu
<pmjdebruijn> what's the best way to distribute it upstream
<pmjdebruijn> I also want to tarball to be compatible with the plain GNOME install theme functionality
<slytherin> pmjdebruijn: too many questions
<pmjdebruijn> heh
<pmjdebruijn> s/about/author
<pmjdebruijn> slytherin: rephrase... are there any guidelines to packaging gnome/gtk themes?
<slytherin> pmjdebruijn: not that I know of. take a look at existing packages. for ex. community-themes package in jaunty
<pmjdebruijn> slytherin: those are usually collection...
<bddebian> Heya gang
<geser> Hi bddebian
<iulian> Hey bddebian.
<iulian> Hi geser.
<bddebian> Hi geser, iulian
<slytherin> anyone using dial up/GPRS connection on hardy here? I am having trouble with NM not detecting connection status.
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone review this upload  http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=thwab ? This is my first package for a python software, so I need comments regarding wether I did the python stuff correctly or not. Thanks
<james_w> Hello everyone
<bobbo> hey james_w
<james_w> hey bobbo
<bddebian> Hi james_w
<james_w> hello bddebian
<DRebellion> Could a REVU admin please nuke monkeystudio? I'm no longer packaging it.
<foobarmus> hey guys... I was told to come here and ask this question https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webpy/+question/55344
<foobarmus> I'm trying to a) find out if Jaunty's webpy package can be upgraded to 0.31, and b) get my package (which depends on webpy 0.31) into Jaunty
<Pici> foobarmus: Have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages yet?
<foobarmus> yeah, a few times
<foobarmus> I am not yet up to the stage of filing my bug
<foobarmus> I want to know if I can rely on webpy 0.31 being in Jaunty, in which case I can treat it as a debian dependency
<foobarmus> otherwise I will have to bundle it
<Pici> I don't see python-webpy in debian yet, but IANAMOTU
<iulian> foobarmus: We have 0.230 in Jaunty.
<foobarmus> what do you mean "in"
<iulian> Debian Sid has 0.300.
<foobarmus> oh, well, FYI, you have 0.30 in Jaunty
<iulian> Pici: http://packages.qa.debian.org/w/webpy.html
<Pici> iulian: Misspoke, I meant I don't see 0.310
<foobarmus> it's here
<foobarmus> http://ppa.launchpad.net/medigeek/ubuntu/pool/main/w/webpy/python-webpy_0.31-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<foobarmus> but looks like it didn't make it into universe
<iulian> foobarmus: It's in a PPA obviously. If you'd like to upgrade python-webpy please file a bug on launchpad and attach a debdiff between 0.300 and 0.31 to the bug report.
<foobarmus> ok, cheers, I'll do that
<iulian> Once it's uploaded to Jaunty you can start working on your new package which depends on python-webpy 0.31.
<iulian> Then you'll just need to follow the steps described on that wiki page.
<iulian> foobarmus: ^
<foobarmus> julian: actually I intend to have my package ready before all that hooplah happens... if one of you guys can review it using medigeek's ppa version of webpy, I'd be much obliged
<rrittenhouse> What are the limitations for the description field in the debian/control file? I can't find them
<rrittenhouse> under 80 I would assume?
<rrittenhouse> (for the line lengths) of the description
<iulian> 60 lines for short desc and 80 for the long one IIRC.
<stdin> the short or long description?
<rrittenhouse> First line is the short, right?
<iulian> Anyway, lintian will complain if it's longer than it should be.
<iulian> rrittenhouse: Yes.
<rrittenhouse> both I guess
<james_w> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-binary.html#s-descriptions
<stdin> the package debian-policy contains the policy for packaging, though it's a dry read
<james_w> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Description
<rrittenhouse> thank you :)
<foobarmus> iulian: done (the webpy bug, at least)
<mterry> Let's say a third party is creating their own debian package of some random proprietary stuff.  What version should they ideally use?  VERSION-0ubuntu1~upstream?  :)
<azeem> why ~upstream?
<Nafallo> mterry: I would say upstream1, in case they made a mistake and want to have upstream2.
<mterry> Nafallo: good point.  But is there a better standard than 'upstream'?  I know we use ppa for our ppas.  Maybe the company name?
<mterry> azeem: Just because it's not an official ubuntu package
<azeem> mterry: I don't think official Ubuntu packages have the monopoly on -0ubuntu1 versions
<Nafallo> mterry: not sure. what is the package for? is it special enough changes to not actually be merged into the package proper?
<mterry> azeem: Well, if an official version ever came out, presumably the third-party version would not step on its toes
<mterry> Nafallo: Its some proprietary TV watching program.  It doesn't have a real package in Ubuntu or anywhere yet
<Nafallo> hmm. okay.
<mterry> Nafallo: I figured other packagers do this, right?  Like adobe has flash packages...  I wonder what version scheme they use
 * mterry goes to check
<Nafallo> adobe-flashplugin (10.0.15.3-1intrepid2) intrepid; urgency=low
<mterry> Eww.  They just say "-1"
<mterry> Oh.  Reader just says -1
<mterry> Nafallo: Well, is that from debian/ubuntu, or from adobe?
<Nafallo> mterry: I think Canonical people packaged it, but don't take my word for it.
<mterry> I assume that since the -0ubuntu1~ppa1 scheme is used for community third-parties,  it's good enough for other third parties
<mterry> using ~companyname
<Nafallo> I guess, yea. you could also do i.e. 0.0.1~1offical1 or so :-P
<Nafallo> - should overrules ~ I reckon.
<Nafallo> azeem: what do you think about the above?
<savvas0> Is anyone using python-webpy? I'd like someone to test the new package for the 0.31 release I created :)
<mterry> Nafallo: Yeah, but that means that someone can't say Depends: PACKAGE >= 0.0.1 or something.  Since 0.0.1~1 is less than 0.0.1
<crimsun> mterry: Brian Thomason <brian.thomason@canonical.com>
<savvas0> (well actually copy-pasted the debian files from the current 0.300 one :P)
<crimsun> and uh, that copyright notice apparently omits everyone who has worked on it in the meantime
<Nafallo> mterry: is it really?
<crimsun> for instance, fabien, alexander, myself...
 * mterry checks with dpkg, but I thought so
<mterry> crimsun: Huh?
<crimsun> mterry: http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_10.0.15.3-1intrepid2.diff.gz
<crimsun> mterry: they've omitted people from debian/copyright who have made changes to debian/* that the partner source package carries.
<mterry> crimsun: Ah.  Right.
<mterry> crimsun: So then it's version is appropriately 'canonical' Hah!  That joke never gets old
<Nafallo> crimsun: what would you advice mterry to use as version for his package? :-)
<crimsun> not that i particularly care (because i'm one of them), but i envision other contributors (e.g., red hat) being less than amused
<mterry> Nafallo: Yeah, 0.0.1 > 0.0.1~1.  Maybe + is lower than -.  I think I've seen that before
<crimsun> mterry: is it binary-only?
<mterry> crimsun: Yup
<crimsun> d'oh
<crimsun> mterry: is upstream creating their own repository (ala google for picasa)?
<mterry> crimsun: No
<crimsun> mterry: ok, then you can probably get away with version~0ubuntu1 or something
<mterry> crimsun: It just seems odd, to have to include the ubuntu part.  I suspect in an ideal world, there'd be some way of a suffix that's lower than any other suffix ever, except bigger than no suffix
<crimsun> mterry: and remember you can include ~ in the versioned dependency (tho', ew)
<mterry> ~ is *almost* there, but it's smaller than no suffix
<savvas0> when's the deadline for new versions of software for jaunty?
<mterry> And if there were ever another wrapper around ubuntu, so that we had packages like -0ubuntu0something1, my suggested version number wouldn't be as appropriate
<crimsun> "wrapper around ubuntu"?
<crimsun> meaning source packaging deriving from the ubuntu one?
<crimsun> i don't see how chaining the sort character (~ in this case) really affects that
<mterry> crimsun: Sorry, I meant another downstream from ubuntu
<crimsun> e.g., 0.0.1~0ubuntu1~ppa1~omgzounds1
<crimsun> (right, another derivative)
<Nafallo> I'm not sure why one would need to include Ubuntu at all...
<savvas0> ubuntu = ubuntu derivative package
<savvas0> it's like saying "done for ubuntu" :P
<mterry> crimsun: The reason I suggested -0ubuntu1~ppa1 is because it's lower than -1 and -0ubuntu1.  But it's inappropriately higher than -0ubuntu0something1
<savvas0> if you increment the changelog with dch -i command, you'll get ubuntu1, ubuntu2, ubuntu3 and so on
<mterry> savvas0: Right.  But I'm not making a package for ubuntu.  I'm making a general purpose upstream deb.  And I want a version that won't conflict with any eventual downstream debs
<crimsun> mterry: but why should that even be a concern? surely you wouldn't have -0ubuntu0 to begin with, so -0ubuntu0something1 is moot
<mterry> crimsun: I'm just speculating here.  Let's say Redhat decides to scrap RPMs, and base off of Ubuntu.  So their package names are now -XubuntuXfedoraX
<mterry> crimsun: I want a package version that works even in that circumstance
<crimsun> mterry: "works" meaning "is preferred to -XubuntuXfedoraX"?
<mterry> crimsun: And then of course, they might package something not in debian or ubuntu, and the appropriate version for them would be -0ubuntu0fedora1
<crimsun> err, no, in that case they would use -0fedora1
<crimsun> not -0ubuntu0fedora1
<mterry> crimsun: No, is less than -0ubuntu0fedora1 but greater than no suffix
<crimsun> remember, we don't use -0debian0ubuntu1
<mterry> crimsun: I'm saying they base off of Ubuntu, not Debian
<mterry> crimsun: Right.  The -0 is the debian part
<crimsun> even _if_ they base off ubuntu, their ultimate parent is not ubuntu but debian
<mterry> crimsun: If they did -0fedora1, they wouldn't properly track changes in ubuntu
<crimsun> (meaning, it's in everyone's best interest to get it into debian)
<mterry> crimsun: Agreed.  But they want all package changes in between their grandparent and themselvses.  But we're deep in theoretical land.  I'm not going to worry about it
<crimsun> also, they could easily use a chained sort char
<mterry> crimsun: Hmm?
<crimsun> -0ubuntu1~0fedora1
<crimsun> or heck, ~0ubuntu1~0fedora1
<ia> hello. could you tell me please, does exist some easy way to determinate distro name in pbuilder's base.tgz file without unarchiving it or chroot'ing in it? i mean, maybe there is something pbuilder config file, which contains info about existing base.tgz files in /var/cache/pbuilder dir.
<crimsun> ia: err, not easily other than simply including the distro name (version?) in the filename
<crimsun> ia: cf /usr/share/doc/pbuilder/examples/pbuilder-distribution.sh
<crimsun> ia: (which generates, by default, hardy-base.tgz, intrepid-base.tgz, etc.)
<savvas0> mterry: I guess they could use the epoch increase, i.e. 1:0.1-0fedora1 :)
<mterry> savvas0: :)  But again, that means they lose out on new packages.  There's a reason ubuntu didn't up the epoch for all packages -- they like getting overridden by new upstream debian packages
<savvas0> noone forces them to track their packages that they're derivatives of Ubuntu, but perhaps they have to keep something in the copyright file
<crimsun> mterry: as certain notable Ubuntu devs have mentioned, it's not such a bad thing if epochs are bumped
<directhex> when numbering a package, consider 1) which version is this package based on? 2) which version do i want to override 3) which version wants to override me
<directhex> if it's not based on anything else, then you should be using 0's. i think 1.0-0.0foo1 would be fairly traditional
<DasKreech> Hello :)
<DasKreech> Can I get the bots to query non x86 repos ?
<xnox> Heya! I've used git-buildpackage in the past. How does bzr-buildpackage measures up to the git version?
<Jpdota> i asked this question in #ubuntu-java but nobody seems to be there, so i'll ask here.  i'm trying to package a java program i'm writing for ubuntu and i wanted to know if anyone knows how to properly handle the classpath for the program's jarfile?  it has two other libraries it needs
#ubuntu-motu 2008-12-25
<Adri2000> requestsync is crazy
<nhandler> Adri2000: Crazy good or Crazy bad?
<Adri2000> bad
<Adri2000> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ngircd
<nhandler> Why?
<Adri2000> using --lp, it opened 5 bugs
<Adri2000> and I had to stop it (Ctrl+C)
<nhandler> Did you cancle it in the middle and run it again?
<Adri2000> no, I just ran it once
<nhandler> Well, I've never had that issue. I'll take care of cleaning up the bugs
<Adri2000> no, don't worry, will do :)
<Adri2000> if you want to take a look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/92477/
<Laney> Adri2000: I had that too
<Laney> I guess the LP API changed or something
<Adri2000> nhandler: argh, looks like it's already done, thanks :)
<Adri2000> Laney: perhaps, will file a bug against u-d-t if there isn't one already
<Laney> I was looking into it but didn't get anywhere
<Laney> a bug would be good
<nhandler> Adri2000: What is already done?
<Adri2000> cleaning up :)
<nhandler> Yeah, I just marked them all as duplicated
<nhandler> s/duplicated/duplicates/
<Adri2000> oh, and, I just noticed, but they are all 'new' and ubuntu-archive is not subscribed
<Adri2000> that's probably due to the fact that I aborted the program while it was still running
<nhandler> Adri2000: Probably. Changing the status and subscribing ubuntu-archive is the last step
<Adri2000> bug #311289 fyi
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311289 in ubuntu-dev-tools "requestsync --lp is crazy (opens multiple bug reports)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311289
<Adri2000> now I think I'll return to using the good old email :p
<LaserJock> so Kmos is back?
<Adri2000> LaserJock: where?
<LaserJock> Adri2000: he left about 1/2 hour ago
<Adri2000> ah, indeed
<therealnanotube> hey... so, i notice that the jaunty package (as seen on packages.ubuntu.com) for wicd is 1.5.2. the debian package is 1.5.7: http://packages.debian.org/sid/wicd
<therealnanotube> any chance of it getting into jaunty before the debian import freeze?
<therealnanotube> not sure if this is the right channel to ask... please direct me if it's not.
<AnAnt> I think you can submit a sync request
<therealnanotube> AnAnt: to where?
<AnAnt> therealnanotube: are you using ubuntu now ?
<therealnanotube> yea, intrepid
<AnAnt> therealnanotube: there is a utility called requestsync
<therealnanotube> ah, ok... let's see... sudo apt-get install ubuntu-dev-tools
<persia> wicd |    1.5.7-1 | jaunty/universe | source, all
<AnAnt> persia: how are you ?
<persia> packages.ubuntu.com is often a few days out of date.
<AnAnt> persia: can I ask a favor ?
<persia> AnAnt, Reasonably well, and you?
<persia> What's that?
<AnAnt> persia: I'm fine
<AnAnt> persia: I made my first python software package
<therealnanotube> persia: so where do you get the latest info, if not on packages.ubuntu.com?
<AnAnt> persia: I need someone to review wether I did they python stuff correctly or not
<persia> therealnanotube, I use rmadison.  launchpad is also a good source.
<AnAnt> persia: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=thwab
<AnAnt> I've been asking for a review since 2 days
<persia> AnAnt, I'm the last person you want to review if the python packaging is correct.  My limited experience with python packages usually involves doing it intentionally wrong to work around things.
<therealnanotube> persia: could i ask you to give me a link to the launchpad page where i can look at that stuff?
<persia> therealnanotube, e.g. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wicd
<AnAnt> man ! I thought Ubuntu guys where python addicts !
<persia> Many are.  Just not me.
<therealnanotube> persia: aha, ok, thanks :)
<artfwo> hi, may I ask which package version number would be higher according to debian version comparison rules - 1.2 or 1.2.0?
<persia> dpkg --compare-versions 1.2 gt 1.2.0 && echo TRUE || echo FALSE
<persia> (FALSE)
<artfwo> wow, so simple! thanks
<ScottK> jdong or Mez: My membership in Ubuntu Backporters is about to expire.  I'd appreciate it if one of you would fix it so that didn't happen.  Thans.
<NCommander> Hey ScottK
<Hobbsee> merry christmas all / <insert other holiday greetings here>
<Jpdota> i asked this question in #ubuntu-java but nobody seems to be there, so i'll ask here.  i'm trying to package a java program i'm writing for ubuntu and i wanted to know if anyone knows how to properly handle the classpath for the program's jarfile?  it has two other libraries it needs
<YokoZar> Jpdota: I'd try looking at another java program package source and see how it does it
<Jpdota> YokoZar: i have, i've looked at tomcat, eclipse, and openoffice :P  it didn't help much
<NCommander> YokoZar, you might want to try #debian-java on irc.oftc.net; Debian java and Ubuntu java are the same in this respect unless I'm greatly mistaken
<YokoZar> Jpdota: NCommander meant that towards you ;)
<NCommander> oops, yes :-P
<Jpdota> NCommander: ah good point thanks for the heads up :P  sometimes i don't think outside the box too well, despite reading Debian wiki's on it all day :P
<NCommander> Jpdota, also might want to try the Debian Java Packaging Guide
<Jpdota> NCommander: Yeah, I checked that out it was a bit of a mess, seemed to be a bunch of conflicting ideas about how it SHOULD be done, but no actual implementations :(
<Hobbsee> Jpdota: oh, and you might ask on a day that isn't a major holiday for a lot of places, too
<Jpdota> Hobbsee: yes that would probably help :)
<NCommander> Hobbsee, what's this holiday you speak of :-)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jpdota> Hobbsee: in my room there are no holidays only broken code :P
<Hobbsee> NCommander: it's the one that makes all normal, sane people go to the shops, and act crazy :P
<Hobbsee> Jpdota: hahah :)
<NCommander> Hobbsee, so I guess for the crazies they start acting sane
<NCommander> thus your current behavior ;-)
<NCommander> *runs
<Hobbsee> hah!
 * Hobbsee ponders booting NCommander into the middle of next week
<NCommander> That would be nice, then I can skip the holidays and start my new job
<Hobbsee> or just poking him in the ribs, and watching him fall on the floor again.
<NCommander> If I were you, I'd avoid any large sources of water
<Jpdota> ;)
 * Hobbsee doens't imagine you'd be able to cope with the plane flight, nor swim, so is somewhat safe.
<NCommander> You'd be surprised
 * NCommander handwaves Hobbsee into a pool
<NCommander> bahahahha
 * Hobbsee shrugs, staying decidedly dry.
 * Hobbsee puts NCommander on /ignore
<NCommander> pity, I was going to share my plan for world domination too :-P
<ianm_> is there any way to know approx. how many people have installed a package?
<ianm_> ohh Popularity Contest
<Mez> ScottK - happy to make it non-expiring. Welcome as a permanent member of the team
<savvas0> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=webpy - Can someone tell me why is it restricted to access the source changes file: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/webpy-0812251227/webpy_0.31-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<savvas0> what should we do for new release packages? subscribe the ubuntu motu sponsors to the bug?
<Mez> savvas0: as in "there is a new upstream release available?"
<savvas0> Mez: no as in I packaged myself the new upstream release :)
<savvas0> it's about webpy, I've sent it for review in revu
<Mez> savvas0: what package?
<savvas0> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=webpy https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webpy/+bug/311225
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 311225 in webpy "webpy 0.30 incompatible with mod-wsgi" [Undecided,In progress]
<savvas0> I've made some changes regarding the versioning and added a watch file, I hope it works (still learning packaging hehe)
<Mez> savvas0: webpy at the moment is directly inherited from debian (it's synced) is there any specific reason to introduce an ubuntu delta?
<savvas0> Mez: the user foobarmus wanted to include his package to ubuntu universe, but it requires compatibility with mod-wsgi, as he explained: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webpy/+question/55344 (comment #2)
<savvas0> the debian package rests at 0.300 (reflects webpy 0.30 release) - I'll try contact the package maintainer at debian and ask them to include it in debian first if it's better
<Mez> That doesn't seem any reason to introduce ubuntu specific changes though? File a bug against the debian package that there's a new upstream version. The author seems active enough (0.300 was uploaded 2 weeks ago)
<Mez> and then once that's there it'll be auto-synced
<DktrKranz> savvas0, regarding to 403 error while fetching .changes file, it is for security purposes: a .changes file is signed by the uploader, this could lead to unwanted uploads to the main Ubuntu archives. Reasons could be different, but IMHO that's one of them.
<Mez> savvas0: submitting a bug to debian - have added you to CC
<savvas0> thanks DktrKranz :)
<savvas0> Mez: ok, thank you!
<Mez> savvas0: I'll attach that to the bug report in LP too
<savvas0> Mez:  so, in the future, for new upstream releases I have to first contact debian, then poke the ubuntu maintainers to sync it?
<persia> savvas0, Usually just file a bug in Debian asking for the new upstream, and then file a bug in Ubuntu asking for the sync, with rationale.
<persia> There's rarely a need to poke individuals.
<Mez> persia: indeed, though that's only if the package is in debian, and has no ubuntu changes.
<Mez> persia: it may already be updated in Debian, but have ubuntu changes, which means its a MoM case
<persia> Mez, Well, I like to do new upstreams in Debian if the package is in Debian, regardless of whether there are changes.
<persia> Whether it's a sync or a merge is a different question, but yes.
<Mez> persia: indeed, so do I - which is why i've applied to be a DD :D
<savvas0> when's the actual deadline for the new upstream release?
<Mez> (and am just waiting for DAM now)
<persia> On the other hand, we have better tools to manage merges than sync candidates.
<persia> Mez, Congrats!
<persia> savvas0, mid-February.
<savvas0> ah cool, still have time :)
<Mez> persia: lol - yeah - it's a long process, but I'm in the final stem (DAM approves and creates account)
<savvas0> thank you for your help!
<savvas0> I'll have to go now :)
<Laney> murrayc: Hey, you around? I'm all set to upload glom but my candidate seems to crash whenever I create tables. Wondering if you could help me debug a bit?
<Laney> Well actually I'd say "exit" instead of "crash" as it seems to cleanly shutdown
<nhandler> Are we in Debian Import Freeze now? Or do we still have a few hours to go?
<sebner> nhandler: I'm not sure but I think it's the same with other dates. As long as somewhere on earth it's the 25th of december we are not in DIF yet
<nhandler> sebner: Don't you mean "As long as somewhre on earth it's the 24th of december"? DIF goes into effect the 25th
<sebner> nhandler: right, sry
<sebner> nhandler: at least auto-sync run 3 hours ago so it might take a while until DIF starts
<Laney> AFAIK the autosyncer is manual anyway
<Laney> so it probably won't be run again
<nhandler> sebner: Just out of curiosity, where does it say when the auto-sync script last run?
<nhandler> bobbo: ping
<persia> DIF is different than other freezes: it happens based on the last run of the auto-sync by the archive admins, rather than by announcement by the release team (although there is often also an announcement).
<nhandler> bobbo: nm, sorry about the pings
<persia> Best strategy is to wait another day or two before filing sync requests, but merge anything that deserves merging (and with lenny not yet released, this is probably everything).
<nhandler> persia: So do you think it is ok to 0-day the merges now? Or should we wait until DIF is announced?
<persia> nhandler, I'm the wrong person to ask.  I think it's OK to 0-day merges the day the archive opens.
<nhandler> persia: Ok. I just know that some people get very angry when people 0-day a merge (when they were not the last person to touch the package) early in the development cycle.
<persia> There are a couple packages I care about especially, and when someone else merges them incorrectly, I generally fix it, but I don't find that much extra work as compared to doing it myself the first time.
<persia> For the rest of the packages I touch, I consider it a favour when someone else does it.
<persia> Yes, some people get snippy.  Some stay snippy even after DIF.  For best results in your argument, I'd recommend waiting until it's not Thursday anywhere on the planet before taking something with a clear one-person history.
<persia> If something has a less clear history, or looks like something often handed about, it's less critical to take as much care.
<persia> That said, if you need something to be merged to do something else, it's usually fine to take it, so as to avoid blocking your work, and even the most snippy will usually respect that.
<persia> If you're just bored and want something to do, UEHS never gets enough attention, and there's always a heap of Ubuntu-local packages that need updating.
 * DktrKranz hopes Debian to release soon, or we will be in "low-updates" mode for another cycle!
<nhandler> persia: The main reason I was asking was because I just wanted to do a big cleanup of the outstanding merges. It is much easier to do that when you can 0-day them. I haven't forgotten about UEHS though
<DktrKranz> nhandler, there are several which needs some care, and brings in some transitions
<NCommander> morning persia
<xnox> Does anyone use pbuilder-dist with git-builddep?
<xnox> git-builddep tries to do --build, where as pbuilder-dist expects simply build
 * xnox crashed emacs = irc, mail, terminals and what not
<cutout> Hello, am looking for a MOTU to review my JAVA packages
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> Is there some command which takes a normal diff and converts it into a patch for the patch system of choice?
<Laney> RainCT: quilt has quilt import
<Laney> dunno about others
<RainCT> Laney: ah, thanks
<RainCT> it's to avoid having to do all the quilt mess why I'm asking :)
<Laney> quilt mess?
<RainCT> Laney: push -a, new, add, refresh, pop -a
<Laney> tbh, you can just do *-edit-patch and then patch -px < ...
<Laney> for another system
<Laney> RainCT: ah, that
<RainCT> I have to look that up each time I use it :P
<Laney> import should save you time then
<RainCT> (although I think I've only used quilt 2 or 3 times :P)
<RainCT> Why do PPAs send mails on successful builds? Emails containing "build of" in the subject are scary :P
<RainCT> ah, it says "failed to upload" o.O
<RainCT> ah of course
<RainCT> Ah no. Anyway, nvm XD
<RainCT> seems like they rebuild automatically and now worked o.O
<jpds> RainCT: Merry christmas to you too
<RainCT> jpds: merry x-mas :)
<udienz> anybody please review this package: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=mod-limitipconn
<udienz> referrer https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libapache-mod-limitipconn/+bug/145065
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 145065 in libapache-mod-limitipconn "[needs-packaging] libapache2-mod-limitipconn" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<Hobbsee> ah yes, DIF.
<Hobbsee> nothing on there due to me.  \o/
<directhex> how much difference does DIF make to jaunty? sid is pretty useless right now, nothing's been updated since jaunty due to lenny freeze
<Hobbsee> that's a good question
<Hobbsee> not that much, although there still seems to be some sync requests being filed and such
#ubuntu-motu 2008-12-26
<directhex> lots of manual requests, but does DIF make a difference to those?
<Laney> directhex: no
<ScottK> Mez: Thanks (ubuntu-backporters not expiring).
<Kalidarn> say i'm packaging a file which is just a single .c file do i really need a configure script?
<Kalidarn> because there's not really anything to configure
<RAOF> Kalidarn: Why are you packaging a source file?
<Kalidarn> well im compiling it, but it's a single binary
<Kalidarn> that's all
<Kalidarn> ftp://borg.uu3.net/pub/unix/mktorrent/mktorrent-0.9.9.tgz ie, that
<Kalidarn> (new to debian packaging)
<Kalidarn> come from archlinux pkgbuilding/gentoo ebuilds & rpm spec
<RAOF> We don't add configure scripts, no.
<Kalidarn> so i havn't really written a debian rules thingo before, i did read one of the documents on it
<Kalidarn> and it indicated that you should have a configure file
<Kalidarn> anyway
<RAOF> That would be the common case.
<Kalidarn> but there's nothing to configure :P
<RAOF> You don't need a configure file.
<Kalidarn> ah thought so
<RAOF> Basically, all you need is a "binary" target that builds the the binary and creates the .deb.
<Kalidarn> in that case it would be mktorrent.c
<RAOF> You need more targets than that, but there are very few restrictions on what you do inside those targets.
<Kalidarn> there's a makefile already created
<Kalidarn> http://rafb.net/p/EHgIVf65.html (makefile) http://rafb.net/p/fstIZT18.html (single .c file)
<Kalidarn> so yea
<RAOF> debian/rules is also a makefile, which will generally call the upstream buildsystem.
<Kalidarn> ah okay so do i put the options from that makefile
<Kalidarn> into the debian rules file?
<Kalidarn> ie cflags etc
<Kalidarn> is there an example of a similar small binary that i could take a looksey at to get an idea
<RAOF> Um...
<RAOF> I can't think of one offhand, sorry.
<Kalidarn> RAOF, if im doing a build dependency for it
<Kalidarn> but i don't know what version
<Kalidarn> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 7) libssl-dev
<Kalidarn> for example, do i specify one
<Kalidarn> i think it will work with any version of libssl-dev
<Kalidarn> doesn't have a configure file so i can't check, doesn't say anywhere either
<persia> Kalidarn, Try unspecified first: only specify if you know a certain version is required.
<Kalidarn> yeah but do i just say that like:
<Kalidarn> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 7) libssl-dev
<Kalidarn> it complained it was not formatted correctly.
<persia> It might benefit from a comma
<Kalidarn> ah
<persia> Also, unless you're using debhelper 7 features, you shouldn't force 7.
<persia> (although using debhelper 7 features makes it *much* easier)
<Kalidarn> it automatically did
<Kalidarn> that was the default
<Kalidarn> http://rafb.net/p/EHgIVf65.html (makefile) http://rafb.net/p/fstIZT18.html (single .c file)
<Kalidarn> that was the project i was building
<Kalidarn> i had this in my control files
<Kalidarn> http://rafb.net/p/28SWJ687.html
<Kalidarn> http://rafb.net/p/6Xhx3X17.html
<Kalidarn> i think i might have messed up a slight bit :)
<Kalidarn> i was following this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<Kalidarn> the thing is also, i don't have a configure file, its just built and then the binary is moved to the binary directory ie /usr/bin
<persia> That's really more a debhelper 5.x guide, but many of the essentials remain the same.
<Kalidarn> oh
<Kalidarn> well if you can help me in the right direction ;)
<Kalidarn> i'd be happy to learn
<Kalidarn> seeing as im using ubuntu more now these days than other distributions :)
<persia> I'd recommend reviewing the debhelper changelog.  Find the last version that changes something you think is important for your package, and require that version.
<Kalidarn> yeah im not sure what version i should use
<Kalidarn> version 7 is just the default one
<Kalidarn> it put there
<Kalidarn> to be honest this is a simple package
<Kalidarn> i dont think it would use any of the newer features
<Kalidarn> it's a simple C file, which is compiled with some simple options
<Kalidarn> single c file goes in compiler, single binary comes out
<persia> Well, it's worth a read of the changelog.  You might get by with 5.  I wouldn't recommend going lower than that.
<Kalidarn> is lower usually better?
<persia> Well, you're asserting that it cannot build unless you have at least debhelper 7.
<Kalidarn> oh i see
<persia> That doesn't appear to be correct.
<Kalidarn> 7 isn't the stable one
<persia> The idea is to be correct.
<Kalidarn> http://packages.qa.debian.org/d/debhelper.html
<Kalidarn> Stable   	  5.0.42
<Kalidarn> yeah ill use that then
<persia> 7 is perfectly stable, you're just not using those features.
<Kalidarn> Testing   	  7.0.15
<Kalidarn> it says is in testing
<Kalidarn> wouldnt u use the stable version
<persia> If you'd like to use debhelper 7, you'll find the rules file smaller: man dh to read about it.
<Kalidarn> unless ur using the newer features
<Kalidarn> oh
<Kalidarn> mm i might do that then
<Kalidarn> whats the default in intrepid ibex
<Kalidarn> anyway
<persia> Debian "stable" is just the name for the distribution that Debian released last time.  The "testing" distribution is expected to become "stable" in Debian real-soon-now.
<Kalidarn> oh yeah
<Kalidarn> thats right i forgot :)
<persia> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debhelper
<Kalidarn> mm that changelog is long
<persia> So just because a given version is in "testing" or "stable" doesn't mean anything regarding the stability of the software itself.  There's stuff in "stable" that is considerably less stable than stuff in "unstable": it's more a statement about the amount of variance one can expect in package versions than about the propensity for software to crash.
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Kalidarn> its just the distribution of debian its in
<persia> Right.
<Kalidarn> im aware of that i realize that now
<Kalidarn> so is there an example of a rules file for version 7?
<Kalidarn> i'd ultimately like to be using version 7... if it makes things simpler
<persia> man dh
<Kalidarn> ah thx
<Kalidarn> /usr/share/doc/debhelper/examples/rules.simple
<Kalidarn> might be of help :0
<persia> Yes, although there's an even shorter one embedded in the man page :)
<Kalidarn> oh okay
<Kalidarn> what rules.tiny?
<persia> Yes, that would be the embedded one.
<Kalidarn> how much pkging have you done btw ;)
<persia> I've packaged one library.
<Kalidarn> okay so i've got this: http://rafb.net/p/46wv5q46.html
<Kalidarn> i dont now need the make section do it
<Kalidarn> *i
<Kalidarn> im not passing any options to configure, because there is no configure script
 * slytherin stares at the phrase 'real-soon-now'. :-)
<persia> Firstly, you probably want the variable definitions above the rules.  Secondly, I suspect that dh expects there to be an upstream makefile, so you may want to start with simple rather than tiny, and rewrite much of the build rule.
<Kalidarn> hmm
<Kalidarn> okay then can i get it to use the upstream makefile
<Kalidarn> im just kind of confused :P
<persia> dh ought to try to use the upstream makefile by default.
<Kalidarn> ah
<persia> Since you don't have one, you'll want to rewrite the build rule to be different.
<Kalidarn> i do have an upstream makefile
<persia> Oh, then you're all set.  Just put the variable definitions above the %: line, and try a build.
<iulian> Good morning.
<NCommander> persia, how's your perl?
<Kalidarn> i think my connection died out there
<Kalidarn> http://rafb.net/p/6uwQgw47.html i wonder what's causing that error http://rafb.net/p/WX7cS276.html
<StevenK> rm exits 1 if the files don't exist
<Kalidarn> oops ignore the first link
<Kalidarn> ah
<Kalidarn> the makefile removes the object code
<Kalidarn> is that alright?
<StevenK> rm -f *.o will exit 0 even if the files don't exist
<Kalidarn> orhmm
<persia> -rm -f *.o
<persia> NCommander, I can generally read it.  Why?
<NCommander> I was wondering if you were interested in helping me modify buildd :-)
<persia> Oh.  Not so much.
<persia> What are you trying to get it to do?
<NCommander> autosign and autoupload packages
<Kalidarn> ah perfect
<persia> I though it's not doing that was widely considered a feature.
<Kalidarn> it seems to be working now ;)
<NCommander> persia, not if your emulating an Ubuntu build environment :-P
<Kalidarn> iW: mktorrent source: out-of-date-standards-version 3.7.3 (current is 3.8.0)
<Kalidarn> :P should i update that
<persia> Kalidarn, Policy is in the debian-policy package.  Worth a read.
<persia> I'd recommend making your package comply with 3.8.0, and then declaring that.
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Kalidarn> i just changed it
<Kalidarn> whats the clean command
<Kalidarn> to clean the shit up
<Kalidarn> after a debbuild
<persia> debian/rules clean might work.
<Kalidarn> no i mean to clean up my package directory
<persia> You'd do better to get in the practice of running debuild -S and then using sbuild or pbuilder to build.
<Kalidarn> ah
<persia> Yes, `debian/rules clean` is supposed to do that.
<persia> If it doesn't, it's a bug, but if it's your first package, it could well be buggy.
<Kalidarn> which do u recommend
<Kalidarn> sbuild or pbuilder
<persia> I personally use sbuild.  Others use pbuilder.  Both are good.  qemubuilder, cowbuilder, and the like seem less popular.
<Kalidarn> o.O
<Kalidarn> Now signing changes and any dsc files...
<Kalidarn>  signfile mktorrent_0.9.9-1.dsc David C <dcecchin@gmail.com>
<Kalidarn> gpg: skipped "David C <dcecchin@gmail.com>": secret key not available
<Kalidarn> gpg: [stdin]: clearsign failed: secret key not available
<Kalidarn> debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting....
<Kalidarn> debuild: fatal error at line 1250:
<Kalidarn> that's a load of rubbish
<Kalidarn> my secret key is too available
<Kalidarn> i always sign email with it
<persia> What's the identity on your secret key?
<Kalidarn> F2FE93F8?
<persia> Try `gpg --list-keys F2FE93F8`
<Kalidarn> it's in the keyserver
<Kalidarn> yeah it shows it
<Kalidarn> when i have the `
<Kalidarn> it says pub not found
<persia> Sure, but I suspect that the identity associated with it doesn't match " David C <dcecchin@gmail.com>"
<Kalidarn> kalidarn@sanction:~/Desktop/mktorrent/mktorrent-0.9.9/debian$ `gpg --list-keys F2FE93F8`
<Kalidarn> bash: pub: command not found
<Kalidarn> kalidarn@sanction:~/Desktop/mktorrent/mktorrent-0.9.9/debian$ gpg --list-keys F2FE93F8
<Kalidarn> pub   1024D/F2FE93F8 2008-08-07
<Kalidarn> uid                  dcecchin <dcecchin@gmail.com>
<Kalidarn> sub   4096g/408F3186 2008-08-07
<Kalidarn> hmm.....
<Kalidarn> that' the email i entered
<persia> Right.  Put your name on the key.
<Kalidarn> David C is the name
<persia> Both name and email have to match.
<Kalidarn> i use on the key
<persia> See your paste.  The name is "dcecchin" on the key.
<Kalidarn> oh yeah
<Kalidarn> mm
<Kalidarn> okays
<Kalidarn> mm no it didn't like that either
<Kalidarn> Maintainer: dcecchin <dcecchin@gmail.com>
<Kalidarn> i tried Maintainer: David C <dcecchin@gmail.com>
<Kalidarn> too
<Kalidarn> both don't work
<Kalidarn> :P
<persia> Maintainer doesn't matter.  It's only the last line in the changelog.
<Kalidarn> ah
<persia> Anyway, you want to fix your key, not the package.
<Kalidarn> didn't change that ;)
<NCommander> you can force what key to sign with -k*keyid*
<Kalidarn> okay that works
<persia> NCommander, Yes, but you *shouldn't*
<persia> (except when sponsoring something for someone else)
<Kalidarn> mm
<Kalidarn> its not putting the binary anywhere
<Kalidarn> it compiled it i obviously have to have something in my rules file
<Kalidarn> to tell it
<persia> That's the install rule.  By default, it just calls make install.
<Kalidarn> to put ~/Desktop/mktorrent/mktorrent-0.9.9/mktorrent in /usr/bin
<Kalidarn> oh it didn't ;P
<persia> Try putting something in debian/${package}.install
<Kalidarn> #!/usr/bin/make -f
<Kalidarn> %:
<Kalidarn>         dh $@
<Kalidarn> that's all that's in my rule file
<Kalidarn> that is probably why
<persia> No.
<persia> That's correct.
<Kalidarn> oh
<persia> Check what your makefile does with make install
<Kalidarn> nothing
<persia> Right, then add a line to debian/${package}.install
<persia> man dh_install for the format
<Kalidarn> http://rafb.net/p/JucbQb25.html
<Kalidarn> $ cat /home/kalidarn/Desktop/mktorrent/mktorrent-0.9.9/debian/mktorrent.install
<Kalidarn> usr/bin
<persia> You probably want something like mktorrent usr/bin
<Kalidarn> hmm that doesnt seem right im guessing here from what i read in dh_install
<Kalidarn> ah
<Kalidarn> thats the format
<Kalidarn> the name of the ile
<Kalidarn> file
<Kalidarn> space
<Kalidarn> then location
<Kalidarn>        Suppose your package’s upstream Makefile installs a binary, a man page, and a library into appropriate subdirectories of debian/tmp.
<Kalidarn>        You want to put the library into package libfoo, and the rest into package foo. Your rules file will run "dh_install
<Kalidarn>        --sourcedir=debian/tmp". Make debian/foo.install contain:
<Kalidarn>          usr/bin
<Kalidarn>          usr/share/man/man1
<Kalidarn> usr/bin/
<Kalidarn> usr/bin/mktorrent
<Kalidarn> perfect
<Kalidarn> included files
<Kalidarn> ;) so there we go
<Kalidarn> woot
<Kalidarn> my first deb file
<Kalidarn> ;) thankyou
<Kalidarn> for your help
<Kalidarn> now i'll have to practice making lots more ;)
<Kalidarn> also i built that with debuild
<Kalidarn> it built an i386 one
<Kalidarn> how do i make it build a x64 one too
<Kalidarn> or amd64 rather
<Kalidarn> my control file says 'any' for architecture btw
<Kalidarn> RAOF how do i build for another architecture
<Kalidarn> it keeps building for i386 :) i want to build an amd64 version too
<Kalidarn> or do i actually need that arch to do it
<Hobbsee> you need that arch, usually
<Kalidarn> mmm someone in debian said it's possible to cross compile
<Kalidarn> ;)
<slytherin> Kalidarn: are you doing cross compilation?
<Hobbsee> it is possible to cross-compile, yes.
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Kalidarn> im on an i386 box, ive built myself a i386 binary that works nicely i want to make an amd64 one too
<Kalidarn> i didn't notice anything about cross compiling in the build doc
<Kalidarn> http://www.omgili.com/mailinglist/debian-user/lists/debian/org/4915B8F67080000gmailcom.html
<Kalidarn> this gives me the impression i can only build i386 from a amd64 processor
<Kalidarn> but not the other way around
<RAOF> Kalidarn: That's generally correct, yes.
<Kalidarn> damn it i don't have a 64 processor with ubuntu on it :P
<Kalidarn> suppose i can put the source pkg up somewhere
<Kalidarn> how does ubuntu deal with user contributed packages
<Kalidarn> in archlinux we had AUR
<RAOF> I believe it _is_ possible to cross-compile, too; I'm just not familiar with it at all.
<RAOF> AUR?
<Kalidarn> ArchLinux User Repository
<Kalidarn> its basically a place where users who made binaries and stuff
<Kalidarn> could upload
<Kalidarn> for other users
<RAOF> Hm.  We don't have something like that.
<RAOF> Not officially, at least.
<Kalidarn> mm
<Kalidarn> that sucks :P
<Hobbsee> ppa?
<Kalidarn> im just wondering where i can dump my files :P
<Kalidarn> yeah i thought ppa was a user thing
<RAOF> You can use a PPA on launchpad to bulid a repository built for i386, x86-64, lpia.
<Kalidarn> that sounds like what i want
<RAOF> Yeah.
<huats> morning !
<Kalidarn> with ppa
<Kalidarn> u know how they have a special version scheme
<Kalidarn> Here, the tilde knocks the precedence of the package down to below whatever is in front of it. So, for now, this package counts as being a higher version number than myapp_1.0-1 but when Ubuntu releases myapp_1.0-2 that will supersede your PPA version.
<Kalidarn> where do i edit that in my control
<Kalidarn> and changelog
<Kalidarn> because i had mktorrent (0.9.9-1) intrepid; urgency=low
<Kalidarn> oh hang on
<Kalidarn> i think the ~ppa
<Kalidarn> is only needed if its being made of an official package
<Kalidarn> but in this case its not
<Kalidarn> the package hasn't been even put into the main repositories
<Kalidarn> hmm
<Kalidarn> says it uploaded
<Kalidarn> Successfully uploaded packages.
<Kalidarn> yet i dont see any
<Kalidarn> :(
<soren> Uploading is almost always succesful. Whether the upload is accepted or not is determined afterwards.
<soren> kirkland: ^
<soren> kirkland: Sorry, not you :)
<soren> Kalidarn: ^^
<soren> Kalidarn: You should receive an e-mail with info about your upload
<Kalidarn> woot
<Kalidarn> nevermind
<Kalidarn> i did something silly
<Kalidarn> its now successful
<Kalidarn> i upped a binary
<Kalidarn> not the source
<Kalidarn> its compiling
<Kalidarn> yay!
<Kalidarn> Still building amd64 lpia i386
<Kalidarn> Publishing details
<Kalidarn> Changelog
<Kalidarn> mktorrent (0.9.9-1) intrepid; urgency=low
<Kalidarn>   * mktorrent package i386 package for intrepid ibex.
<Kalidarn>   * stable release
<Kalidarn>  -- dcecchin <dcecchin@gmail.com>   Fri, 26 Dec 2008 15:30:19 +1030
<Kalidarn> Builds
<Kalidarn>     * [NEEDSBUILD] amd64
<Kalidarn>     * [BUILDING] i386
<Kalidarn>     * [NEEDSBUILD] lpia
<Kalidarn> Download files from Librarian
<Kalidarn>     * mktorrent_0.9.9-1.dsc (751 bytes)
<Kalidarn>     * mktorrent_0.9.9-1.tar.gz (6.7 KiB)
<Kalidarn> oops
<Kalidarn> silly thing highlighted a lot of text invisibly.
<Kalidarn> "Still building amd64 lpia i386"
<Kalidarn> is what i meant to paste
<Kalidarn> wootage
<Kalidarn> soren, https://launchpad.net/~dcecchin/+archive
<Kalidarn> ppa rocks
<persia> You really do want to fix your name on your key though
<Kalidarn> oh,
<Kalidarn> what should it be
<persia> Your actual name.
<Kalidarn> ah yeah
<Kalidarn> hmm
<Kalidarn> i'd need to remake my keys though
<Kalidarn> wouldn't i
<persia> No, just update the key, self-sign the change, and publish the update
<Kalidarn> mmm how might i go about doing that easily?
<persia> Use seahorse
<Kalidarn> ah
<Kalidarn> thats good i can do it with that ;)
<persia> Just don't add a comment.  The comment needs to do in the changelogs, and that's rarely what you want.
<Kalidarn> alrighty in seahorse how do i do it :P
<Kalidarn> Names and Signatures?
<Kalidarn> im guessing i add a name and delete the one that's there
<persia> Right.
<persia> Then self-sign it.
<persia> (highlight the identity, and click sign)
<Kalidarn> okay done
<persia> One warning though: signatures apply to identities: if you have a lot of signatures already on that identity, just do the add, rather than the add ' delete.
<persia> OK.  Sign the new identity, and upload the key.
<Kalidarn> nah
<Kalidarn> i only had one
<Kalidarn> i do Deactivated keys?
<persia> Hrm? Probably not.
<Kalidarn> trying to work out how to delete it
<persia> You didn't create a new key, did you?
<Kalidarn> no
<Kalidarn> i didnt
<Kalidarn> its the same key
<persia> OK.
<Kalidarn> same fingerprint
<persia> So, You used "Add Name" to add the new identity, right?  In the Names and Signatures tab?
<Kalidarn> yep
<Kalidarn> and now it says my full name next to the email
<persia> Now, select the new identity, and click Sign
<Kalidarn> yep i said "Very Carefully"
<persia> Then, if you don't mind losing the signatures, select the old identity, and click Delete
<Kalidarn> and self signed it
<Kalidarn> yep
<Kalidarn> i did that
<Kalidarn> so the only identity there is my full name and my email
<persia> Great.  Now, close that window, and go back to the main interface.
<persia> Select your key from My Personal Keys
<persia> Then choose Sync and Publish keys from the Remote menu
<Kalidarn> ya
<Kalidarn> ah
<Kalidarn> mm sync is greyed out :P
<Kalidarn> pgp.mit is where i originally submitted it
<persia> click "key servers" and select a key server
<Kalidarn> ya so i then can sync it there
<persia> You probably have to change the preference at the bottom.
<Kalidarn> yep
<Kalidarn> okay all done
<persia> Now, wait a few hours, and check your key from one of the online repos.
<persia> And in the future, you can put your name in the changelog (as is intended)
<Kalidarn> ah okay
<Kalidarn> ill delete those packages
<Kalidarn> then
<persia> No need.  Someone else needs to sign them to upload anyway.
<persia> Just next time you make a change, you can put the correct information in the changelog.
<Kalidarn> yeah well nobody knows they are there
<Kalidarn> cept me ;)
<Kalidarn> so i can delete them
<persia> Well, you can't really completely delete them, but you can at least make them hard to get.
<Kalidarn> oh :P
<persia> Also, there will be a record that you uploaded that version, so you'd need a new changelog entry and a new version to upload again anyway.
<persia> No point to deleting them, really.
<Kalidarn> ah okay
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Kalidarn> so ill have to bump it to a -2
<persia> Or just leave it until someone reviews it, and you need to change things.
<persia> Anyway, in future, I'll recommend versioning it as -0ppaX where X goes from 1 up.
<Kalidarn> ah okay
<persia> That way, users would be upgraded to -0ubuntu1 if it ends up in the repos.
<Kalidarn> fair enough
<Kalidarn> okay
<persia> Or to -1 if it ends up in repos that use that revision coding scheme
<Kalidarn> mktorrent (0.9.9-2) intrepid; urgency=low
<Kalidarn> is what i had so ill make it mktorrent (0.9.9-2~ppa1) intrepid; urgency=low
<persia> You can't.  -2~ppa is lower than -2
<Kalidarn> oh hang on ;P
<Kalidarn> yeah so it's mktorrent(0.9.9~ppa1)
<Kalidarn> my brain fuzzed on the syntax :P
<persia> Again, no.
<Kalidarn> :(
<persia> You want 0.9.9-0ppaX
<Kalidarn> oh yeah cos that 0 before ppa
<Kalidarn> represents whether it came from debian or not
<Kalidarn> doesn't it
<persia> The hypen separates the version number from the revision number
<persia> You want a very low revision number.
<Kalidarn> and the ppaX represents rev number?
<persia> No, the 0 just sorts less than 1, which is the first revision number in Debian.
<Kalidarn> ah
<persia> -0ppaX is nice because it also sorts lower than 0ubuntuX.
<Kalidarn> right
<persia> All of "0ppaX" represents the revision number.
<Kalidarn> mktorrent (0.9.9-0ppa1) intrepid; urgency=low
<persia> It's just a very low revision.  Same sort of reason one uses 0.0.X for early versions of software.
<Kalidarn> is what ill set it to then
<Kalidarn> because i scrubbed what was in there
<persia> That would be good, except you already uploaded something higher, so you can't upload that (it remembers)
<Kalidarn> because i had dcecchin in other parts of it so i changed that
<Kalidarn> :(
<Kalidarn> now my versions are all screwed up
<persia> Indeed.  PPAs are good for distributing software, but it's not easy to recover if you mess up.
<Kalidarn> haha can i delete my account?
<persia> One way to work around it is to use something like 0.9.9+clean-0ppa1 as your version.
<persia> Then, when 0.9.10 comes out, you just upload 0.9.10-0ppa1
<Kalidarn> oh true
<Kalidarn> i might do that :P
<Kalidarn> and i don't think u can delete accounts
<Kalidarn> by the looks of it
<persia> You can, but it's non-trivial, mostly because it breaks things, like the URL you asked someone to look at that is now logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Kalidarn> oh well ;)
<Kalidarn> as long as the name isn't reserved i might do that as i've learnt from my lesson
<Kalidarn> and i will create the same name after anyway
<Kalidarn> so it wouldn't break it :P
<persia> That's non-trivial.  Ask in #launchpad, but I suspect it's poorly staffed for the next week or so.
<Kalidarn> ah okay
<NCommander> persia, once you delete, you can upload any version except for the last one if it has the extact same version string
<Kalidarn> NCommander, yeah i was going to delete my account and reopen it :P
<persia> NCommander, I was sure that got fixed so that you had to upload a version higher than the last distributed.
<NCommander> persia, not as of last week
<persia> NCommander, Ah.  Is there an open bug filed about that?
<NCommander> No, cause I didn't consider it a bug :-P
<persia> Please file it.  For a while, PPAs were trying to be both a playground and a place for real distribution.  The decision was made to support real distribution, with the side effect of breaking some of the playground stuff.  That's a bug, because even deleted, the version could exist on some users' systems.
<Kalidarn> persia, killing accounts wouldnt kill uploads anyway
<Kalidarn> i doubt
<Kalidarn> :P
<NCommander> persia, but the same is true in the real archive
<NCommander> persia, if an upload is killed, you can upload something with a lower version than it
<persia> NCommander, Only if it's killed before it's accepted.
<persia> Anyway, that's just dangerous.
<NCommander> (and that has happened in Debian)
<persia> Yes, I know.  It's still dangerous, and shouldn't be done.
<Kalidarn> mm so i should just wait for my new identity to propergate the keyservers and then what
<NCommander> persia, no, once an upload is killed, dak retains no memory of it in unstable
<persia> Kalidarn, Try uploading 0.9.9-0ppa1  I think it shouldn't work, but there may be a bug that it does.
<NCommander> (or should I say a package is killed)
<Kalidarn> oh okay
<persia> NCommander, Right, but that doesn't mean it's not been distributed.
<NCommander> Anyway, that's why epoch's exist
<persia> Right, but an epoch is probably overkill for the current needs.
<persia> Kalidarn, If that doesn't work, try -1ppa1 and go from there.
<Kalidarn> okies
<NCommander> persia, oh, I'm perfectly aware of the problem, and I know how bad it is, I'm just saying how things currently are
<persia> NCommander, Which is why I'm arguing with you when you say "I didn't consider it a bug"
<persia> In the current situation, if -0ppa1 can be uploaded, it will be a good thing.
<Kalidarn> :)
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Kalidarn> im sorry i noobed it
 * NCommander turns --verbose on himself
<NCommander> I didn't consider it a bug because I didn't realize the full implications of the problem
<NCommander> persia, :-P
<NCommander> BTW, anyone know how to switch vim from using tabs to spaces?
<persia> Kalidarn, No need to apologise: we all have to learn once.
 * NCommander is hacking on dak and Ganneff hates tabs ;.;
<persia> NCommander, That's OK.  I'm happy to share implications anytime you're short a few :)
<NCommander> persia, feel free to shoot down my core dev application :-P
<NCommander> although Steven already beat you to it
 * NCommander sighs
<NCommander> My ping times are over a second
 * directhex pongs NCommander 
<Kalidarn> btw persia
<Kalidarn> my key is updated on the MIT server
<Kalidarn> i expect it is on others
<Kalidarn> although i think the old identity exists
<persia> Kalidarn, Cool.
<StevenK> NCommander: Use xemacs' python-mode
<StevenK> NCommander: And damn it, stop calling me Steven
<NCommander> ok StevenK
<NCommander> (unless you perfer Steve)
<StevenK> Which I do
<NCommander> Sorry, I didn't realize you did.
<StevenK> NCommander: If you can drive {x,}emacs, python-mode makes coding Python very simple. Hit tab, and it adds the correct number of spaces to go up an indent level, and if you backspace, it will go down an indent level
<NCommander> Oooh, sounds handy
 * NCommander uses console emacs however
<NCommander> Just :set python-mode?
<NCommander> wait
 * NCommander is using vi
<NCommander> damn it
<StevenK> If your file ends with .py, emacs should just deal
<Kalidarn> Uploading to dcecchin-ppa (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net):
<Kalidarn>   mktorrent_0.9.9-0ppa1.dsc: done.
<Kalidarn>   mktorrent_0.9.9-0ppa1.tar.gz: done.
<Kalidarn>   mktorrent_0.9.9-0ppa1_source.changes: done.
<Kalidarn> Successfully uploaded packages.
<Kalidarn> now we wait and see ;)
<Kalidarn> man its taking ages
<Kalidarn> odd
<Kalidarn> persia, havn't got a email yet
<Kalidarn> whether my commit was rejected or accepted
<slytherin> Kalidarn: your upload log has no mention of .diff.gz
<slytherin> Kalidarn: also there is no .orig.tar.gz
<Kalidarn> hmm strange
<Kalidarn> wonder why
<Kalidarn> i used debuild -S
<Kalidarn> bah
<Kalidarn> persia, it doesn't seem to be building the orig files
<Kalidarn> persia,
<Kalidarn> that scheme
<Kalidarn> isn't calling it orig
<Kalidarn> mktorrent_0.9.9-0ppa1.tar.gz
<Kalidarn> is what it's getting called
<Kalidarn> not orig
<Kalidarn> like it should be
<persia> Oh, no the scheme is correct, you just also need to have the orig.tar.gz file.
<Kalidarn> yeah it is an orig file though
<Kalidarn> persia, if i use debuild -S
<Kalidarn> it should build it
<Kalidarn> properly
<Kalidarn> This package has a Debian revision number but there does not seem to be
<Kalidarn> an appropriate original tar file or .orig directory in the parent directory;
<Kalidarn> (expected mktorrent_0.9.9.orig.tar.gz or mktorrent-0.9.9.orig)
<persia> You need to construct the orig.tar.gz separately.
<Kalidarn> it does say that though
<persia> Put all the upstream stuff in a directory, and tar it up.  Call this mktorrent_0.9.9.orig.tar.gz
<Kalidarn> ah
<persia> Then put that in the directory under your build directory when you call debuild -S
<Kalidarn> i thought the orig file was done automatically
<slytherin> Kalidarn: usually the .orig.tar.gz file is just the upstream tarball renamed.
<Kalidarn> AH
<Kalidarn> okays
<Kalidarn> i had it in there
<Kalidarn> not renamed
<Kalidarn> okays
<Kalidarn> Successfully uploaded mktorrent_0.9.9-0ppa1.dsc to ppa.launchpad.net.
<Kalidarn> Successfully uploaded mktorrent_0.9.9.orig.tar.gz to ppa.launchpad.net.
<Kalidarn> Successfully uploaded mktorrent_0.9.9-0ppa1.diff.gz to ppa.launchpad.net.
<Kalidarn> Successfully uploaded mktorrent_0.9.9-0ppa1_source.changes to ppa.launchpad.net
<Kalidarn> there we go ;)
 * Kalidarn waits for his email
<Kalidarn> persia,
<Kalidarn> the first time it accepted it
<Kalidarn> without an orig file
<Kalidarn> i just checked the email
<Kalidarn> i think it might be that bug
<Kalidarn> u talked about
<Kalidarn> which is why it is ignoring me not rejecting or accepting
<Kalidarn> i might check back in a few hours
<handschuh> since it is revu-day, I would kindly ask to review a package: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=h2database . thanks!
<slytherin> handschuh: what is the package about?
<handschuh> slytherin: the h2 database lib
<handschuh> slytherin: h2database.com
<slytherin> handschuh: free enough?
<handschuh> slytherin: yes
<slytherin> handschuh: can you please try compiling a package from debian for me? I want to file a sync request but don't have access to jaunty pbuilder.
<handschuh> slytherin: sure!
<slytherin> handschuh: http://packages.qa.debian.org/libj/libjboss-web-services-java.html use 'dget <link_to_dsc_file>' to get the source and do a simple pbuilder --build *.dsc
<handschuh> slytherin: ok
<nhandler> You could also use pull-debian-source to get the source ;)
<slytherin> nhandler: didn't know that. thanks. :-D
<nhandler> slytherin: It is in the ubuntu-dev-tools trunk bzr branch, but not in the repositories yet
<handschuh> slytherin: it takes a few minutes
<handschuh> slytherin: sorry for the long time it took, build was successfull
<handschuh> slytherin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/93186/
<handschuh> slytherin: does that satisfy you?
<handschuh> slytherin: the content of the package: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/93194/
<slytherin> handschuh: thanks. It doesn't matter to me what the content is as long as it builts.
<handschuh> slytherin: ok great
<nhandler> If we are touching an old Ubuntu package that is not in debian, should we bump the debhelper Build-Depends and debian/compat if they are less than 5?
<persia> nhandler, That would be a good idea.  Updating to current standards is also appreciated.
<persia> In fact, if you want to do something like update to dh7 or other packaging experimentation, those packages are great candidates.
<nhandler> persia: I thought we were only meant to use dh7 ir the package really needed it because it made it difficult to backport
<NCommander> nhandler, that was fixed
<persia> nhandler, That's the regular recommendation, but for the Ubuntu-local packages, if you want to experiment, go ahead, unless you think they ought be backported.
<NCommander> nhandler, but its still recommended that you use the lowest possible dh version
<NCommander> persia, we backported debhelper since the number of dh 7 packages kept increasing
<persia> Oh, then it doesn't matter at all.
<NCommander> hey DktrKranz
<DktrKranz> hey NCommander
<nhandler> Thanks persia and NCommander
 * NCommander waits for REVU's source code to check out
<DktrKranz> NCommander, is REVU broken sorting "updated packages"? I see packages already in the archives into "New packages" section.
<NCommander> I need its legal checker
 * NCommander ughs
<NCommander> Quite possibly
<persia> Isn't that just licensecheck?
<NCommander> I'm on dialup ATM, so I can't really check
<NCommander> (REVU's source is taking forever to checkout)
<NCommander> Well
<NCommander> I just learned something ;-)
<nhandler> NCommander: If you just want to look at the code, wouldn't it be faster to use the web interface on LP?
<Kalidarn> mmm
<Kalidarn> this is annoying its still not giving me any email
<Kalidarn> of whether it accepted or rejected my upload
<Kalidarn> although it says it uploaded successfully.
<nhandler> Kalidarn: Where did you upload to?
<Kalidarn> my ppa
<Kalidarn> i made a boo boo the first time
<Kalidarn> with the naming
<Kalidarn> and it accepted it
<Kalidarn> so i tried fixing it
<Kalidarn> now i can't do anything
 * NCommander works on dropping licensecheck into dak.
<Kalidarn> nobody knows about my ppa it'd be nice if some kind admin could scrub it
<persia> Kalidarn, ppa admins are in #launchpad
<Kalidarn> yar
<AnAnt> Hello, why isn't gnome-python-extras sync'ed/merged from Debian ?
<persia> AnAnt, Have you checked for a merge or sync bug?
<NCommander> We're past DIF AnAnt
<AnAnt> in Ubuntu it is 2.19.1-0ubuntu13, while in Debian it is 2.19.1-3
<AnAnt> NCommander: I know, I'm wondering why the import wasn't done
<persia> AnAnt, Might be different orig.tar.gz files that mean it's hard to sync.
<AnAnt> I see
<AnAnt> persia: no, I didn't check for a merge/sync bug
<persia> AnAnt, Well, that's the first place to check.  If there's no bug, then it's maybe worth looking at the last changelog entry in Ubuntu: if that doesn't include the fixes from the latest Debian upload, then if you feel it should be merged, prepare a candidate.
<Kalidarn> what timezone are most of the canoical people around
<Kalidarn> *canonical
<nhandler> NCommander: Do you have a list of the current REVU admins? The wiki page is out of date
<NCommander> nhandler, ~revu-admins on Launchpad
<nhandler> Thanks
<persia> Kalidarn, All timezones, really.  This is just a bad week.
<Kalidarn> fair enough :)
<pmjdebruijn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exiv2/+bug/309684
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 309684 in exiv2 "Please sync exiv2-0.18 from Debian Experimental" [Undecided,New]
<pmjdebruijn> anybody a clue if there a chance that will gets synced on time?
<persia> pmjdebruijn, How do you mean "in time"?
<pmjdebruijn> isn't the sync window closing today or tomorrow?
<pmjdebruijn> well "in time", for Jaunty...
<persia> autosync is closing.  Manual sync continues as long as is required.
<pmjdebruijn> ok, good :)
<handschuh> may i kindly ask for a review of http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=h2database (java h2 database engine lib)? Thanks in advance
<slytherin> is anyone facing problem filing syncrequest with requestsync --lp?
<persia> There were reports earlier of it filing 5 or 6 bugs rather than one.
<slytherin> I am getting this error - Maybe there is no product 'libjboss-web-services-java' in the distribution 'ubuntu'
<slytherin> persia: damn, it indeed files 5 bugs in my case even though I for the error
<persia> What does rmadison tell you?
<persia> Yeah.  Either fix it, or file the bugs manually.
<slytherin> persia: I am now marking the bugs duplicate.
<loic-m> Is today a REVU day?
<nhandler> Yes loic-m
<nhandler> Every Friday is a REVU day
<loic-m> Oh, every Friday. I though it was less often
<Adri2000> slytherin: bug #311289 - my advice is 'do not use --lp, and trust email rather than python-launchpad-bugs magic' :p
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311289 in ubuntu-dev-tools "requestsync --lp is crazy (opens multiple bug reports)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311289
<slytherin> Adri2000: The email setup never worked for me before. But I will try again.
<nhandler> loic-m: Nope. Every Friday. On REVU, in the top right, it will also display the date of the next REVU day
<loic-m> nhandler, thanks
<Adri2000> slytherin: if it doesn't work, check that you can connect to fiordland.ubuntu.com on port 25
<slytherin> Adri2000: connect as in ssh?
<Adri2000> no, telnet fiordland.ubuntu.com 25
<Adri2000> it should say 220 fiordland.canonical.com ESMTP Postfix (Ubuntu)
<NCommander> what's fiordland?
<loic-m> Can somebody review ecm package at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=ecm ?
<Adri2000> NCommander: the default smtp server used by requestsync
<Adri2000> [4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~
<Adri2000> err, sorry
<slytherin> Adri2000: I can connect. I will check if it works next time I file a sync request.
<jpds> Adri2000: No idea where the 5 bugs filed problem came from... but then again I never use the --lp flag.
<slytherin> jpds: I never had problem with --lp till today.
<jpds> slytherin: Odd..
<slytherin> so probably it is something wrong in LP side
<jpds> NCommander: fiordland is where the @ubuntu, etc mail goes through.
<slytherin> Do I need to add command dh_installchangelog in debian/rules for upstream changelog to get installed?
<ScottK-palm> cody-somerville or NCommander: Would you please arrange to have somone test the proposed backport in Bug 310061 under Xubuntu.  I'd like to make sure we don't break anyone.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310061 in intrepid-backports "Please backport flashplugin-nonfree to Intrepid (at least for amd64)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310061
<NCommander> ScottK-palm, er, wasn't the last time this was tried, things went very very badly?
<ScottK-palm> NCommander: That was Intrepid - Hardy and was a bit diifferent.
 * NCommander winces
<NCommander> but flashplugin-nonfree is a transitional package in jaunty
<NCommander> or it will be soon
<ScottK-palm> NCommander: That is why I'm asking for testing on i386 and amd64 using all 3 major DE.
<NCommander> I'm not running intrepid, and cody is running Hardy ...
<NCommander> Your best bet would be asking knome, who hangs out in #xubuntu-devel, he runs intrepid
<ScottK-palm> OK.  Surely someone is.
<ScottK-palm> NCommander: I'm on the road with limited internet.  Would you, please?
<NCommander> I'll poke him for you, but ATM, I can't downgrade
<ScottK-palm> Sounds good.  Thanks.
<ScottK-palm> NCommander: Do you still have a KDE upload needing sponsorship?
<NCommander> Not at the moment
<NCommander> I can't download source packages ATM
<ScottK-palm> OK.  Off for now then.
<directhex> looks like yesterday's wiffle problems are driver-specific. wifey's laptop connected fine to father in law's wifi under intrepid
<leonel> sebner: what's to do for the  cherokee 0.11.6 merge ??
<sebner> leonel: nothing, it's a sync O_o
<leonel> sebner: this for bug 311598
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311598 in cherokee "Please sync cherokee 0.11.6-1 from Debian(Unstable)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311598
<leonel> sebner: ok so just wait ?
<sebner> leonel: yep, I already subscribed ubuntu-archive so you don't have to wait for sponsorship (I'm MOTU)
<leonel> sebner: great
<sebner> leonel: np
<loic-m> I'm trying to learn a bit more about packaging by reviewing some packages on REVU, and I'd like to know if they're all supposed to build ok with debuild -S -uc -us
<loic-m> Because a few I tried don't
<Adri2000> that should build the source package indeed
<loic-m> So if they don't, how can i check it's not my setup?
<LaserJock> loic-m: if you pastebin the error we can have a look
<loic-m> It's a simple error - all packaes around cdemu have a line that pose problems : include /usr/share/quilt/quilt.make
<LaserJock> loic-m: apt-get install quilt then
<loic-m> LaserJock: thanks. I thought it should have been handled by the package dependencies
<loic-m> LaserJock: http://pastebin.com/d25517163
<LaserJock> loic-m: quilt should be in the build dependencies
<LaserJock> loic-m: but there aren't really source package build dependencies
<LaserJock> generally though if you have dpatch, debhelper, cdbs, and quilt installed you'll not run into many problems
<loic-m> LaserJock: so the repositories and PPA all have quilt installed?
<LaserJock> loic-m: no
<LaserJock> loic-m: but building a source package is different then building the binary packages
<loic-m> LaserJock: ok, now I understand
<loic-m> LaserJock: so as long as pbuilder is ok afterwards, this kind of errors aren't a problem
<loic-m> LaserJock: thanks
<Laney> loic-m: To build a source package, dpkg-buildpackage runs the clean target of the debian/rules file
<Laney> so you have to have installed anything that's run there
#ubuntu-motu 2008-12-27
<tbrock> hey guys
<tbrock> was wondering if i could get a mentor
<tbrock> want to get involved with ubuntu
<tbrock> anyone around?
<LaserJock> tbrock: have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted ?
<tbrock> hey sorry i cleared the screen
<tbrock> would you be able to paste that again?
<tbrock> i believe I've gone through that site before but i wanted to make sure so I don't annoy you guys and know what i need to do
<jmarsden> tbrock: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide are good places to start with
<tbrock> thanks
<tbrock> ok and after i read them
<tbrock> then where should i go from there
<LaserJock> tbrock: you could start thinking of something you'd like to do, some area you're interested in
<jmarsden> Well, that depends what you decide you want to do?  Triage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/GettingInvolved
<tbrock> cool thanks guys
<tbrock> and if i see something i'd like to help with i should come back and ask you guys
<jmarsden> Or just dive in :)
<tbrock> i'd love too, and i have some experience developing, but never something open source, i may need some hand holding lol
<jmarsden> That's when you come back here and ask for a hand to hold :)
<tbrock> hahah
<tbrock> thanks!
<terli> I understand someone in this room is responsible for trying to package parallels workstation for linux
<tbrock> not me, thats for sure
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone review: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=ubuntume-themes
<AnAnt> DktrKranz: hello, thanks for reviewing thwab
<DktrKranz> AnAnt, you're welcome :)
<AnAnt> DktrKranz: regarding debian/pypython file, I duno what Python versions are supported
<DktrKranz> AnAnt, if you're unsure, you could put "2.4-"
<DktrKranz> without " 's
<AnAnt> DktrKranz: ok, thanks
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone review: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=ubuntume-themes
<AnAnt> bddebian2: hello
<jpds> Mez: Can you please renew my backporters membership? Cheers. :)
<Laney> DaD DeaD?
<AdamDH> hi all, I am in the process of making some ubuntu packages for a cross compiler based on GNU binutils, and gcc, I need some advice with version numbers for it
<iulian> Laney: Yeah. It's really dead.
<AdamDH> the project gets the offical GNU binuntils source and applys a patch to make it work with MSP430 microcontrollers
<AdamDH> do I use the binutils version or create my own based on the CVS snapshot the patch is made from?
<AdamDH> at the moment I am using msp430-binutils-cvs-0.0.20081227
<delicowa> i wanna be a part of the ubuntu development team how do i start
<jpds> delicowa: The links in the /topic are a good place to start.
<AdamDH> can any one here help me with the correct way to version packages that use an upstream package put apply a CVS patch to add additional features?
<AdamDH> would you use the upstream version and append -1 etc?
<Laney> AdamDH: patchset-x-binutils-y?
<Laney> or binutils-y+patchsetx
<AdamDH> Laney is a new package I am taking to package but based on upstream binutils 2.18
<AdamDH> with a patch applied to create MSP430 support
<Laney> AdamDH: Can't you get it into binutils upstream?
<Laney> code duplication is usually a bad thing
<AdamDH> not yet, its still considered unstable, there is a binutils with support but not support for all the MSP processor types out there
<AdamDH> everything is in a CVS resp at the moment, the packages will be unoffical
<AdamDH> i have to do the same for gcc
<Laney> Is it parallel-installable with normal binutils?
<AdamDH> yes
<Laney> then binutils-x-patchset-y or patchset-x-binutils-y is probably ok
<AdamDH> you do ./configure --target=msp430 so you end up with msp430-ld etc
<AdamDH> so I create my package using 2.18 as version, and then append a -1 etc on the end of that for each CVS update of the patch?
<Laney> .s might be better actually, we use - in debian revisions
<AdamDH> i was doing msp430-binutils (cvs-0.0.20081227-1) in the debain files
<AdamDH> but I think that's wrong
<AdamDH> and I was going to increment -1 with the cvs updates
<AdamDH> I am packaging this project http://mspgcc.sourceforge.net/
<Laney> binutils.x.msp.y probably works
<Laney> y can be whatever, probably the date of your cvs checkout
<AdamDH> this is my first attempts at packaging, so its a learning curve for me
<AdamDH> so what would the full version string be?
<AdamDH> 2.18 is the current binuils version I am patching against
<AdamDH> and cvs-0.0.20081227 is my patch version, I am creating the patches as well
<Laney> binutils.2.18.msp.20081227 looks sane to me
<Laney> but you can choose what you will, as long as it increases with each version it doesn't matter so much
<AdamDH> thanks Laney, I am just trying to show that its based on binutils 2.18 and there is a patch applied that I made from CVS sources
<vorian> what's the lp link to the new queue?
<vorian> (and hi)
<AdamDH> the project is a mess what they do on CVS is have the modified files you copy accross the upstream source, instead of doing that I create a patch
<Laney> vorian: /ubuntu/jaunty/+queue
<vorian> pfft
<vorian> too easy
<vorian> thanks Laney
<Laney> welcome
<AdamDH> i dont think any of this will ever get offically into ubuntu, so will live in a 3rd party repo
<AdamDH> thanks for the help Laney
<Laney> np
<AdamDH> just at the stage of writing the rules file
<isle85> I 'm trying to write the watch file, but I don't know what to upload on "my" server, and the right syntax for it
<AdamDH> Laney does the orignal source have to be in the binutils.2.18.msp430.20081227.tar.gz ?
<Laney> AdamDH: If you're calling the package msp then it'll be called msp_binutils.218.msp340.20081227.orig.tar.gz
<AdamDH> im calling the package msp430-binutils
<Laney> the package name goes before the _
<AnAnt> Hello, could someone review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=ubuntume-themes ?
<AdamDH> i am then applying msp430-binutils-cvs-20080212.patch using the rules file
<AdamDH> just realised I dropped 2.18 from that need to update my script
<Laney> AnAnt: You don't need to use revu for a package update
<Laney> Just file a bug and attach the .diff.gz
<AnAnt> Laney: it's a native package
<Laney> AdamDH: I was thinking you'd apply the patch in the orig
<Laney> AnAnt: So attach the new tar.gz, and maybe a diff too
<AnAnt> can someone help me with a python package ?
<AdamDH> Laney, I have done that and made a msp430-binutils-cvs-20080212.patch
<AdamDH> sorry msp430-binutils-cvs-0.0.20081208.tar.gz
<AnAnt> when I use dh_pysupport , all the *pyc files are removed, whys that ?
<AdamDH> so this msp430-binutils-cvs-0.0.20081208.tar.gz is ready to go and can be compiled from source
<Laney> AdamDH: That's cool, then you don't need to patch it in debian/rules then
<AdamDH> i wrote a php script that goes about and creates the package and patches from CVS etc
<Laney> AdamDH: You can create a get-orig-source target in debian/rules which will do whatever is necessary to create the .orig.tar.gz
<Laney> downloading, patching and so
<Kalidarn> mm i wonder where the launchpad admins are ;)
<AdamDH> thanks Laney
<Laney> Kalidarn: In #launchpad?
<AdamDH> i am a good programmer but never packaged anything before
<Kalidarn> channel seems dead
<Laney> AdamDH: It's just a new set of skills
<Laney> Kalidarn: It is the holidays and a weekend
<Kalidarn> true
<Kalidarn> :P suppose
<AdamDH> do you think this should be renamed to show what verison of binutils it uses msp430-binutils-cvs-0.0.20081201.tar.gz?
<AdamDH> at the moment it shows the patchset only
<AnAnt> Laney: thanks
<bluesmoke> AnAnt: pyc files are version and arch specific
<AnAnt> bluesmoke: so ?
<Laney> They're byte-compiled at install-time, aren't they
<Laney> ?
<bluesmoke> AnAnt: So they don't belong in an arch-independent package that can work with multiple versions of python
<AnAnt> are they really compiled at install-time ?
<AdamDH> so Laney this would be sane, msp430-binutils.2.18.msp430.cvs-0.0.20081227?
<AdamDH> and the 20081227 updates each day
<Laney> AdamDH: Looks good to me
<AdamDH> thanks again
<Laney> AdamDH: Actually the - after cvs might mess things up, better to use a .
<Laney> (or test it)
<AdamDH> i will add a . i read something in the debian stuff - are bad
<Laney> AnAnt: See /usr/share/doc/python-support/README.gz
<AdamDH> Laney my source now looks like msp430-binutils.2.18.msp430.cvs.0.0.20081227.tar.gz and sp430-binutils.2.18.msp430.cvs.0.0.20081227.orig.tar.gz so this is right so far?
<Laney> AdamDH: It needs to be msp430_...
<AdamDH> can I do msp430-binutils_ ?
<Laney> if you want the package name to be that, yes
<AdamDH> thanks, looks like I need to update the versioning on the source packages I create as well
<AdamDH> as when I extract msp430-binutils-cvs-0.0.20081227 i get my orignal version
<AdamDH> thanks for the help I think I know where I am going now
<Laney> good luck!
<AnAnt> Laney: thanks
<AdamDH> what are the chances of getting packages like this into the offical tree?
<AdamDH> i think I would be better of trying to get it into upstream like the AVR cross compiler did
<Laney> That's a good long term goal
<AdamDH> people are not using the cross compiler as its hard at the moment to get a working tool chain my aim is to improve that as the MSP430 is a good microcontroller and the compiler is stable, just no packages only a souce install
<AdamDH> or packages that are years out of date
<Adri2000> Laney, iulian: dns are dead. adding "88.191.82.11 dad.dunnewind.net" to your hosts file should work
<AdamDH> the first line of my changelog Laney should read: msp430-binutils (msp430-binutils.2.18.msp430.cvs.0.0.20081227-1) unstable; urgency=low
<AdamDH> is that correct?
<Laney> AdamDH: If your orig.tar.gz is msp430-binutils_...that really long version...orig.tar.gz then yes
<AdamDH> this is my source: msp430_binutils.2.18.msp430.cvs.0.0.20081227.orig.tar.gz
<AdamDH> ah got the _ in the wrong place
<Laney> AdamDH: Take the "msp430-binutils" out of the ()
<Laney> then you should have
<Laney> then you should have iain@intrepid:~$
<Laney> iain@intrepid:~$
<Laney> shit
<Laney> sorry!
<Laney> msp430-binutils_binutils.2.18.msp430.cvs.0.0.20081227.orig.tar.gz
<Laney> msp430-binutils_2.18.msp430.cvs.0.0.20081227.orig.tar.gz even
<AdamDH> right following that I should have msp430_binutils.2.18.msp430.cvs.0.0.20081227.orig.tar.gz and msp430_binutils.2.18.msp430.cvs.0.0.20081227.orig.tar.gz and then control is then msp430-binutils (2.18.msp430.cvs.0.0.20081227-1) unstable; urgency=low?
<jpds> You should have: msp430-binutils_2.18.msp430.cvs.0.0.20081227.orig.tar.gz as Laney said.
<AdamDH> crap got the - and _ mixed up I will fix that
<AdamDH> realised after I pasted it
<AdamDH> i should have said msp430-binutils_2.18.msp430.cvs.0.0.20081227.orig.tar.gz
<AdamDH> so this is right for the changelog? msp430-binutils (2.18.msp430.cvs.0.0.20081227-1) unstable; urgency=low
<jpds> Yes.
<AdamDH> thanks jpds
<Laney> if you want to upload to sid, that is
<AdamDH> standards version, for my system a apt-cache show debian-policy | grep Version. shows 3.8.0.1ubunu2 so I just use this?
<Laney> 3.8.0 is the most recent, but you don't have to follow Debian policy if you're not going to upload to Debian
<Laney> or Ubuntu
<AdamDH> i dont think I am going to be able to get this officaly into debian or ubuntu, never had any look getting it into Gentoo either so its going to have to be in a 3rd party repo maintained by myself until the code is added upstream
<AdamDH> now I need to write my first rules file
<AdamDH> is there a template rules file somewhere? just a generic one I can add my code into?
<maxb> The program dh_make asks you some questions and generates boilerplate debian-packagings
<AdamDH> i was not using dh_make but will give it a try
<Laney> AdamDH: ^, or you can copy another rules file (binutils?) and modify that
<AdamDH> dpkg-buildpackage -S -rfakeroot was going to do that
<Laney> also there is a packaging guide on the wiki, you should check it out
<AdamDH> there is http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/binutils-avr this but I could not find the debain control files
<Laney> AdamDH: apt-get source binutils
<Mez_> jpds: done
<jpds> Mez: Thanks.
<AdamDH> cheers, the rules files take some reading to understand
<AdamDH> dont like modifying something unless I know what each line does, but I have gone down the rules file and I see a #ifeq (,$(DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE))
<AdamDH> #  include /usr/share/dbs/dpkg-arch.mk
<AdamDH> #endif
<AdamDH>  what is that for?
<maxb> Ewww, you've got a DBS package?
<maxb> DBS is a build system which is rather strongly deprecated these days
<Laney> it's commented out
<AdamDH> i added the comments
<AdamDH> i grabbed the apt-get source binutils-avr
<AdamDH> as its close to what I am doing and its in there
<maxb> The purpose of that specific fragment is more general though - it's to test if certain values were already supplied by the environment, and if not, set them up via including a makefile fragment for the purpose
<AdamDH> i notice the configure arguments: CONFARGS = --prefix=/usr \
<AdamDH>            --build=$(DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE) \
<AdamDH>            --host=$(DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE) \
<AdamDH>            --target=$(TARGET) use it
<AdamDH> seems allot of work in rules just to run ./configure make and make install
<maxb> I think the general essence of that build host stuff is that the rules file is not trusting the ./configure to pick the right system types automatically and is feeding the ones known to the debian build system
<AdamDH> ah I follow
<AdamDH> its my first package / rules file so would like to fully understand what is going on
<isle85> a question about /debian/manpage.1 do I have to rename it the name of my package as "mypackage.1" ?
<directhex> name of executable.
<loic-m> name_of_executable.1 usually
<loic-m> Don't forget to write it ;)
<isle85> directhex: thank you.
<isle85> loic-m: done ;-)
<maxb> Does anyone know why this package was only built on i386? https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zblast/1.3-2.3ubuntu1
<Laney> maxb: Look at the architectures in control
<jpds> maxb: It's an "all" package, only needs to be built once as it's arch indepent
<Laney> or ^ for a less obtuse response :)
<jpds> independant*
<jpds> maxb: ACtually if you click on the seperate binary packages, you get a list of different arch builds on the side.
<directhex> +Package: zblast-svgalib
<directhex> +Architecture: i386
<maxb> Yes... but what about zblast-x11? It's missing for amd64 and I can't figure out why
<maxb> And *that* package is Arch: any
<AdamDH> how do I correctly determine the build type and host type for use in rules?
<directhex> Published as
<directhex>     * zblast-x11 1.3-2.1 in amd64 (Release)
<directhex> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/3094533/zblast-x11_1.3-2.1_amd64.deb
<isle85> loic-m: something must be wrong, as my man page doesn't appear in the files installed by my package ;-)
<AdamDH> im guessing this is the best way: DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE   ?= $(shell dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE)
<AdamDH> DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE  ?= $(shell dpkg-architecture -qDEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE)
<maxb> directhex: Yes - but that's an old version - the binary is outdate w.r.t. source
<maxb> I'm trying to chase down some of the long-term outdates that existed in the intrepid release and still exist in jaunty
<directhex> possibly it's on p-a-s?
<maxb> Well, the zblast-svgalib package is P-a-s'ed, but not %zblast or zblast-x11
<loic-m> isle85: sorry, away. You need to specifically install it with a line in debian/rules
<isle85> ah, ok. I'm gonna try to find examples.
<loic-m> isle85: in the binary arch: build install section, use 	dh_installman debian/binary_name.1 debian/other_binary_name_if_you_have_more_than_one.1
<loic-m> the dh_installman line should already be there in the rules file created for you, you just need to tell it which page to install
<isle85> my rules file is simple as that : include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk
<loic-m> You should have a pre-filed rules file in debian (along with plenty of .ex .EX files) if you follow the howto to create your package
<ebroder> isle85: You probably want to create a file called debian/man with the list of manpages
<ebroder> (or debian/$package.man if there are multiple binary packages)
<isle85> ok, I'm gonna try the first one. debian/man
<ebroder> Oh wait - it's debian/manpages, sorry
<loic-m> ebroder: is debian/manpage a requirement < Debian policy?
<AdamDH> this is something that is confusing me: you do unpack: then direct it to unpack-stamp why? unpack: unpack-stamp
<AdamDH> unpack-stamp: why not just do unpack: and run it all in there? why is it called unpack-stamp?
<ebroder> loic-m: Huh? debian/manpages is a file that dh_installman uses to get a list of manpages to install. It uses that in addition to what it gets passed on the command line
<ebroder> loic-m: It's the same concept as debian/links, debian/install, debian/dirs, etc...
<loic-m> ebroder: thanks. But what is the prefered method in Debian/Ubuntu? (I'm asking because I've got a package on REVU)
<maxb> AdamDH: IIUC, stamp files allow a time-consuming operation to not be unnecessarily repeated across multiple invocations of the rules file
<ebroder> loic-m: I don't know that there's a preference. Personally, I use CDBS for all of my packages, so I try to use files outside debian/rules to adjust behavior when I can
<isle85> doesn't work
<ebroder> isle85: You created a debian/manpages?
<isle85> I created a file named "man", not manpages. my mistake
<AdamDH> maxb: so if I am compiling say binutils that's a long compile time, using the stamp files would be the best way to go?
<ebroder> isle85: Yeah, sorry - I corrected myself later
<isle85> ebroder: in that debian/manpages file, I just add a line : mypackage.1 is it correct ?
<ebroder> isle85: I think so
<isle85> ebroder: so it doens't work
<ebroder> isle85: Look in the build log - do you see dh_installman getting run?
<isle85> no
<ebroder> isle85: Can you pastebin your debian/rules and you debian/control?
<AnAnt> Hello, is this the place to ask a package be nuked from REVU ?
<isle85> ebroder: find when it failed : dh_installman -pgenj-arvernes
<isle85>  -> Aborting with an error
<crimsun> AnAnt: yes, which? (no, i'm no a revu admin. someone will process the request)
<isle85> ebroder: it 's there : http://rafb.net/p/E7rYxK29.html
<AnAnt> crimsun: hijra
<ebroder> isle85: Does your debian/manpages file have one manpage per line?
<isle85> yeap
<jpds> AnAnt: Let me take a look.
<AnAnt> crimsun: I wrongly uploaded it to revu instead of my PPA :)
<ebroder> isle85: Does it have a more specific error, or does it just say that it's aborting?
<isle85> ebroder: just it aborts
<ebroder> isle85: What happens if you run `dh_installman -pgenj-arvernes` by hand?
<jpds> AnAnt: OK; archived.
<AnAnt> jpds: thanks
<maxb> I've been looking at outdated packages, and cmucl has not built from source since hoary (!) There's bug 31098 open about this, but it has no activity since February.  Is there some way in which the package should be flagged as broken/orphaned and in need of attention?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 31098 in cmucl "Build-Depends dependency for cmucl cannot be satisfied (circular build-depends; needs manual bootstrapping on the buildd)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/31098
<loic-m> isle85: I'm confused by your rules files, but I'm no expert. Can you get anything done without targets and such? For man pages, you'd need to at least invoke dh_installman
<ebroder> loic-m: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/CDBS
<loic-m> ebroder: thanks
<ebroder> maxb: Have you looked into a more complex manual bootstrapping process? That would be a much better solution than manually installing the package on the buildds
<AdamDH> do you have to have an unpack: i see some rules files dont use one
<AdamDH> read 6 diffrent rules files, and the debian and ubuntu maintainers guides, some say you need unpack: some its commented out, there is packages with unpack: so is it required or not? as a new packager there is allot of conflicting information
<crimsun> AdamDH: nothing is _required_ beyond calling dpkg-buildpackage in some fashion.
<crimsun> AdamDH: now whether a nice abstraction like cdbs does that for you is another matter
<AdamDH> upto now I have been creating everything by hanf
<AdamDH> *hand
<AdamDH> my source is tar.gz
<AdamDH> so what is the correct way to create the rules file?
<crimsun> AdamDH: there is no "correct way". there is "whatever works for the maintainer and abides by Policy".
<crimsun> AdamDH: hence the confusion
<jmarsden> AdamDH: There is no one correct way, but you should read about debhelper and dh_make to get you started, I suspect
<crimsun> AdamDH: some maintainers prefer cdbs, others swear it's the second coming of ultrix and vms's lovechild
<AdamDH> as I new maintainer I am really lost, I am a long term linux user / programmer but with debian packages I have spent the day banging my head off a desk to try and get something to work
<ebroder> AdamDH: You should really try looking at cdbs. I think it makes your life a lot easier as a new packager
<crimsun> i definitely recommend at least sticking with debhelper in some fashion, be it through a higher abstraction like cdbs, or just using debhelper directly
<crimsun> dh7 has a lot of cdbs niceties anyhow
<loic-m> AdamDH: it hurt less after a while. Either the desk gives up, or your head. Or both.
<jmarsden> AdamDH: And read and try to understand https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete asnd work through some examples?
<AdamDH> I have been reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete before I can into IRC for help, in my case I am packaging for a cross compiler
<AdamDH> I came from Gentoo and there ebuilds system just works no headaches
<AdamDH> But most of the user base is ubuntu based so I set about creating packages for ubuntu
<AdamDH> *Ubuntu
<jmarsden> AdamDH: Starting out by packaging a new piece of software, never mind a cross-compiler, may be expecting a lot of your brain... start by fixing bugs in a few existing packages and creating debdiffs?  You'll learn more that way, I suspect.
<AdamDH> rules is just a makefile, I have written quite a few make files from scratch, but each rules file I look at seems to handle something diffrentley like unpack. I have packaged this for other package management system, this is the first time I have done it for Debian/Ubuntu
<AdamDH> *systems
<AdamDH> and my first package for Debian/Ubuntu
<jcastro> what I do is find a similar package to what I am packaging and then base my packaging off of that
<jcastro> so if it's a python program I find another python one, or mono or whatever.
<AdamDH> thats where I started but there are 3 older packages not maintained any more but each one does something diffrent in rules for the same programme hence the confusion
<AdamDH> there does not seem to be a correct way
<ebroder> AdamDH: There's more than one way to do it. Pick the one you like best. What matters is that the package builds
<AdamDH> i tried dh_make it wont work with my sources
<maxb> ebroder: No, I'm not very interested in Lisp myself. Personally I'd opt for just removing the package, if no one has been sufficiently interested to make it buildable since hoary
<maxb> AdamDH: The Debian Policy Manual specifies the few targets which are actually *required* for a rules file. All others are simply implementation details
<AdamDH> maxb thanks, I will take a read seems to show what is needed gives me something to work to
<maxb> Why won't dh_make work, ooi?
<ebroder> maxb: If you don't have any interest in keeping the package around, pushing for its removal is probably reasonable, but I don't know what that process looks like. Maybe someone else can advice?
<ebroder> *advise
<maxb> Yup. Basically, after discovering that Ubuntu releases could actually contain outdated binaries, I'm on a spring-cleaning kick to get rid of them where possible
<AdamDH> right I am getting closer, but running dpkg-buildpackage -S -rfakeroot i get:
<AdamDH> parsechangelog/debian: warning:     debian/changelog(l6): badly formatted heading line
<AdamDH> LINE: -- Adam Horden adamhorden@adamhorden.net  Sat, 27 Dec 2008 20:38:21 +0000
<AdamDH> any ideas?
<ebroder> Your e-mail address needs to be in <>
<AdamDH> thanks will change that did not spot it
<ebroder> The easiest way to get the changelog right is to either use the dch command or use dpkg-dev-el, if you're an emacs user
<AdamDH> changed it but I get the same error
<AdamDH> rsechangelog/debian: warning:     debian/changelog(l6): badly formatted heading line
<AdamDH> LINE: -- Adam Horden <adamhorden@adamhorden.net>  Sat, 27 Dec 2008 20:42:45 +0000
<AdamDH> parsechangelog/debian: warning:     debian/changelog(l6): found eof where expected more change data or trailer
<AdamDH> sorry did not mean to paste all that
<AdamDH> i have a few questions regarding the best way to package a cross compiler, my folder when I am working in has a debain folder and a tar.gz of the upstream source, so I need a unpack: to unpack it then apply the patch inside the unpacked source? is this the best way to apply my patch?
#ubuntu-motu 2008-12-28
<AdamDH> very close to a working package - dpkg-buildpackage: warning: Failed to sign .dsc and .changes file what does this mean?
<AdamDH> do i need to have a gpg key?
<james_w> you don't have to
<Laney> AdamDH: You really should when you actually publish it, but for now you can pass -us -uc to not sign them
<james_w> hey Laney
<Laney> hi james_w
<Laney> good holidays?
<Laney> (lenny GR results out for the interested)
<AdamDH> well for the time I just want to test my rules etc I will sign them when I put them up
<james_w> ooh
<james_w> Laney: it was ok thanks, yours?
<Laney> yeah quite good
<Laney> watching my new Spooks DVD atm
<james_w> cool
<AdamDH> well it finished dpkg-genchanges: including full source code in upload
<AdamDH> dpkg-buildpackage: source only upload (original source is included), where did it put the .deb?
<james_w> Laney: when's the global bug jam again?
<AdamDH> or did I miss something
<Laney> james_w: February I think
<james_w> an 20-22
<Laney> AdamDH: What command did you run
<Laney> ?
<james_w> Laney: I'd be well up for getting something going in the uk for that.
<AdamDH> dpkg-buildpackage -S -rfakeroot
<Laney> james_w: Definitely. Location is always the problem though
<james_w> always
<Laney> Do you think popey's house would work?
<james_w> what area are you based?
<Laney> I'm in Nottingham
<Laney> I could maybe get a room at the uni, but would people come?
<james_w> oh cool, I'm in Nottingham currently
<Laney> oh!
<Laney> I'll be back there on Monday
<james_w> the centre of mass does seem to be in the South though
<Laney> quite
<james_w> ah, damn, just going to ask if you were around tomorrow :-)
<Laney> gone back to cambs for christmas :(
<james_w> we could always have a couple of locations and an online presence for those that can't make one of the venues
<Laney> I think nailing one down in London would be the best way to go
<Laney> u-uk hasn't really run anything like this before afaik
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> I think a few people met in a pub last time
<james_w> I was away I believe
<james_w> I think picking a venue and then looking at alternative arrangements for those that can't make it is the best thing to do, as we will never find a location to suit everyone
<james_w> I'll post to the list about it.
<AdamDH> seem to have some issues about: make: *** No rule to make target `dh_testdir', needed by `configure-time-stamp'.  Stop.
<AdamDH> dpkg-buildpackage: failure: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2 dh_testdir? why that's an inbuilt function?
<james_w> AdamDH: do you have a tab character before "dh_testdir" under "configure-time-stamp:"?
<james_w> it needs to be a real tab character, and not some spaces
<AdamDH> configure-time-stamp:	dh_testdir
<AdamDH> its a tab
<AdamDH> but not on a new line
<james_w> it needs to be a new line
<AdamDH> thanks
<james_w> if it's on the same line then it is not a command to run but a "target" that must be built before the current one
<AdamDH> i am getting a feel for how this all works now
<AdamDH> took so reading and playing about
<AdamDH> *some
<james_w> cool :-)
<AdamDH> really should be doing uni work instead of packaging a cross compiler!
<AdamDH> looks like I got most of it working just getting compile errors now on the source
<AdamDH> what does it mean when make: build: Command not found?
<AdamDH> after running sudo pbuilder build ../*.dsc
<james_w> AdamDH: I suspect another syntax error in your debian/rules
<james_w> AdamDH: could you pastebin it and I will have a look?
<AdamDH> yer sure give me a mo
<AdamDH> james_w: http://www.pastebin.ca/1294753
<james_w> ok
<james_w> you have an "install" target, where you want to build the stuff before-hand
<james_w> so you have "build" afterwards
<james_w> as you have put it on the next line, starting with a tab make will interpret it as a command
<james_w> to make it a dependency as you require then put it on the same line
<james_w> "install: build"
<james_w> same with "binary-arch: install"
<james_w> and "configure: configure-time-stamp"
<james_w> also, at the end of "build-time-stamp:" you do "touch configure-time-stamp" instead of "touch build-time-stamp", which would cause a problem in some cases
<AdamDH> cheers I will add those changes
<AdamDH> thanks for the help
<james_w> no problem
<bobbo> does DIF mean that sync requests require a freeze exception before they are sponsored?
<vorian> they arent automagic anymore bobbo, you can still do sync requests
<bobbo> vorian: ah ok, the Wiki page jsut semed like a lot of words, not making much sense :P
<vorian> haha
<vorian> i like that
<vorian> "a lot of words" :)
<AdamDH> wow even on my macbook pro compiling still takes some time, cant want till I get my dual quad core amd box
<AdamDH> *wait
<ra> Hi
<AdamDH> hey
<AdamDH> i am running sudo pbuilder build ../*.dsc  and I get ~/msp430/msp430-binutils-ubuntu-package
<AdamDH> any ideas?
<tmmoyer> If I am building a custom kernel, and building the debs for it, is there anyway to add extra version information such that I can install the same version of the kernel without my custom modifications?  For example, I have linux-image-2.6.24-22-server installed and I would like to patch it and rebuild it.  When I install the custom version, how can I make is so that I can have both the Ubuntu package installed and my custom package
<tmmoyer> maybe how I can create a custom flavour maybe?
<tmmoyer> something like server-custom ?
<nellery> any revu admins around?
<AdamDH> it says: dpkg-deb: building package `msp430-binutils' in `../msp430-binutils_2.18.msp430.cvs.0.0.20081228-1_amd64.deb'.
<AdamDH>  dpkg-genchanges  >../msp430-binutils_2.18.msp430.cvs.0.0.20081228-1_amd64.changes
<AdamDH> but i cant find msp430-binutils_2.18.msp430.cvs.0.0.20081228-1_amd64.changes
<AdamDH> i mean .deb
<Hobbsee> check /var/cache/pbuilder/result
<Hobbsee> or wherever else you've set it
<AdamDH> thankyou Hobbse! I just made my first debian package
<AdamDH> it was in there
<Hobbsee> :)
<AdamDH> something went slightly wrong as when I check with the gui package installer there is no included files
<Brucevdk> Question, I've created a Python distutils setup script which in combination with pysupport, debhelper.mk, python-distutils.mk is used to build our package. Lintian still throws a few warnings I need to fix, but I'm currently wondering how I should properly go about adding a postinst to do a notification (update-notifier). See package apt-file for an example.
<Brucevdk> You can find the control files here btw: http://code.google.com/p/nautilussvn/source/browse/#svn/branches/v0.12/packages/ubuntu/debian
<Brucevdk> I'm assuming there might be some debhelper available to do just this (I could obviously manually created a postinst file, but I'm looking for "The One True Way" (TM)
<directhex> you could look at the apt-file source package...?
<Brucevdk> directhex: I did
<Brucevdk> See my reference to "The One True Way" (TM), also somebody else build a Debian package for us before and he was told "Please remove postinst and postrm.". http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=nautilussvn
<Brucevdk> directhex: oh wait, you might mean.... look closer
 * Brucevdk looks closer
<Brucevdk> no luck, but I'll just manually created the postinst file for the time being. Somebody will just have to look at it whenever I might submit it for inclusion.
<Brucevdk> create*
<maxb> Why do you think following the way apt-file's postinst does it is not right?
<Brucevdk> maxb: I don't think anything. But it's a package, it's not documentation (guideline, packaging guide, tutorial). I'm not familiar with all the intricacies of Debian packages, and obviously the source package doesn't explain "why" things are done the way they are
<Brucevdk> maxb: also it's not using the same methods to build the package (we use pycentral)
<Brucevdk> maxb: combined with the fact that some reviewer said to remove the postinst file, well that makes me wonder what "The Right Way" (TM) is
<Brucevdk> For example, what does the #DEBHELPER# in the postinst file mean/do?
<maxb> The reviewer was objecting to the inappropriate content of the file, not its existence
<maxb> #DEBHELPER# identifieds the point in the file at which debhelper will insert automatically addend snippets
<maxb> *added
<Brucevdk> maxb: now we're talking, this is all I was asking for (a little help/pointers) ;-) Thanks.
<Brucevdk> maxb: can you point me in the right direction where I should look what arguments are passed to postinst? apt-file also does a check for [ "$1" != configure ]; then
<maxb> The reviewer was calling attention to two specific problems - (1) It's unequivocally wrong to be including debhelper snippets in the source package's postinst, since debhelper is going to add them during the package build, and (2) There's no obvious reason why that symlink wasn't simply shipped in the package
<maxb> The authoratative manual for core packaging details is the Debian Policy Manual - including a (rather complex) description of the arguments a maintainer script can expect to be passed
<maxb> and yes, the many ways maintainer scripts can be invoked *is* hideously complex
<laga> there is a nice graph in the debian women wiki
<Brucevdk> maxb: just browsing the manual is complex ;-P
<Brucevdk> maxb: thanks for the help though, everything is just a little clearer than it was before
<maxb> Most of the complexity comes from the fact that an installation process can fail, and be rolled back
<maxb> e.g. if a prerm was run, but something went wrong and the package then isn't going to be removed after all, postinst gets used to roll back the result of running prerm
<Brucevdk> maxb: are you allowed to include comments in postinst etc. to explain this to readers?
<maxb> Of course. It's just a shell script like any other
<maxb> Well, actually, it's possible to write the maintainer scripts in other languages too, but it's seldom done
<Brucevdk> Oh, from now on I will write all maintainer scripts in LOLCODE
<laga> kthx
<Brucevdk> :-)
 * StevenK kills Brucevdk 
<StevenK> DO NOT WANT
<Hobbsee> sure?
 * hyperair grumbles at how long revu is taking to publish an uploaded package
<hyperair> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=codelite <-- revu, anyone?
 * nhandler is having a fun morning re-reviewing packages on REVU
 * RainCT hugs nhandler :)
<nhandler> RainCT: If I don't, vorian will pass me up on the Hall of Fame. We can't have that, can we? ;)
<RainCT> of course not!
 * RainCT whispers to vorian: go, go, go!    :P
<nhandler> lol
<RainCT> jpds: in case that you can manage to come, we'll meet at 20:30 in Plaça Catalunya (BCN)
<marnold> could anyone tell me how long sync requests usually take to get done, after they've been approved
<iulian> marnold: It depends on how busy the archive admins are.
<marnold> thought so just wanted to ask
<hyperair> how do i set files to be excluded from a package.install file?
<hyperair> ..is there nobody in this room?
<laga> everyone is probably busy
<maxb> hyperair: man dh_install suggests that this is only possible from the dh_install invocation command line, not in the controlling file
<hyperair> maxb: yeah, i've read the man page over and over. i'm quite sure i've seen a package that uses a reverse of dh_install though
<hyperair> somewhere
<jpds> RainCT: Unmöglich.
<RainCT> Btw, are two acks for new packages required or not? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages says no ("but greatly encouraged"), but I think I saw some other wiki page which said it's mandatory
<Laney> RainCT: I don't think the REVU process is actually required by policy
<RainCT> Laney: I'm not talking about REVU (which isn't policy, but non-MOTUs getting acks from 2 MOTUs is), but about MOTUs requiring an ack from someone else
<Laney> mm
<RainCT> like one year ago it wasn't, but I don't know if this has changed or not
<sebner> RainCT: it isn't a must have but a good advice
<RainCT> sebner: alright, so it hasn't changed
<terli> when an update is requested by apt/aptitude/synaptic/whatever, does ubuntu/debian have any kind of a mechanism to only download changed files or does it automatically download a complete package?
<crimsun> terli: in Ubuntu, currently the latter
<terli> crimsun : get me a cattle prod.
<terli> I'm going into shuttleworth's house.
<laga> is there a sane implementation of that other behaviour available somewhere?
<terli> I don't think so.
<laga> what?
<crimsun> it's a nontrivial thing, really
<CarlFK> df -m shows 1181 free.  aptitude install python-gtk2 ... "Need to get 3281kB of archives. After unpacking 12.0MB will be used."  after that, df -m shows 1199.  difference of 18.  I can understand the 3.281 got saved somewhere, but that only accounts for 15.2.
<CarlFK> where did the other 3mb go?
<CarlFK> laga: I read a description of 'that' - it would require the server extract the diffs real time.  which would load the cpu/ram and max out the server faster than the current way maxes out bandwidth.
<CarlFK> at least thats what I got from it
<CarlFK> if that's true or not is someone elses problem :)
<marnold> would someone look over my merge please https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/azureus/+bug/311858
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 311858 in azureus "New Debian version needs merge" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Laney> Can I suppress the update-maintainer warning when building a source package?
<Laney> marnold: I've only looked quickly, but I see some strange changes in your debdiff from Debian, such as dropping azureus-gcj. Wasn't that done in the Debian upload?
<marnold> hmm maybe i did the debdiff wrong
<marnold> which diff
<Laney> debdiff debian.dsc your_merge_candidate.dsc
<Laney> the second one
<marnold> ok
<Laney> It's a good idea to run lsdiff on your debdiffs just before uploading to see if they look right
<marnold> i'll do it again and reupload
<marnold> i did but i was working to try to combat sleep problems so  i might not have done my best
<marnold> Laney, corrected diff attached
<Laney> marnold: Does azureus not use a patch system?
<Laney> marnold: The changes to debian/rules aren't in the changelog
<marnold> no
<Laney> marnold: And the %f in the desktop file isn't explained afaics
<marnold> thats because i took debian/rules from Debian
<Laney> marnold: But the changes are showing up in your diff
<marnold> previous uploader did the changes directly to the source directly without dpatch
<marnold> so that is why the diff with debian looks the way it does
<marnold> debian/rules was intended as a copy of Debian's as ours is cluttered with gcj changes
<marnold> hang on
<marnold> Laney, while I'm doing these corrections should i convert the multiuser patch to dpatch
<marnold> or leave alone for now
<marnold> imo we should get the thing building before we worry about that
<marnold> i can always do a cleanup upload later
<Laney> marnold: Right, it seems to have other changes directly on the source, so leave that there for now
<Laney> marnold: But you need to explain the other things (rules, desktop) in the changelog or get them out of the diff
<Laney> Note that these are just general comments - I know nothing about azureus specifically. ubuntu-java (I think) deals with java stuffs
<marnold> rules adds a gconf scheme that we want to keep
<marnold> almost forgot about that
<Laney> marnold: There's the ant heap space change, and dh_gconf/link that were added
<Laney> and %f in the desktop
<Laney> azureus.template changes - are these covered by something you already mentioned?
<marnold> * azureus.desktup: %U -> %f (otherwise file associations don't work)
<marnold>     Thanks to Francisco Reverbel for pointing this out
<Laney> marnold: You need to mention all the changes you keep in your new changelog entry
<marnold> User interface auto selection patch
<Adri2000> Laney: what update-maintainer warning were you talking about? did you mean the dpkg-source error rather?
<Laney> Adri2000: Yes, but I bodged around it
<Laney> I coudn't see anything in the manpage of dpkg-source
<Laney> It'd be nice if submittodebian would filter that change out
<marnold> are you using debuild or raw dpkg-buildpackage
<Laney> debuild
<Laney> -S
<marnold> as i recall dpkg-bp only warns
<Laney> hm, interesting
<marnold> debuilld actually enforces it
<Adri2000> dpkg-source errors if $DEBEMAIL contains @ubuntu.com, otherwise it just warns
<Adri2000> so a workaround is to use DEBEMAIL='' debuild/whatever
<Adri2000> UTSL http://patches.ubuntu.com/d/dpkg/dpkg_1.14.23ubuntu1.patch :)
<Laney> \o/
<Laney> thanks
<Hobbsee> Adri2000: works fine for me?
<Hobbsee> oh, never mind
<Adri2000> Hobbsee: ?
<Adri2000> :)
<Hobbsee> i thought you were meaning in general
#ubuntu-motu 2009-12-21
<crimsun> siretart: hi, do you know of any reason not to sync openal-soft_1:1.10.622-1 from Debian testing?
<suji11> hi, already i upload a package here http://revu.ubuntuwire.com for review with the version 1.3.6, now i have to upload the package with Upgrading it to latest upstream version(1.3.8), how to do it?
<ScottK> suji11: Just upload it, it will replace the previous one
<suji11> ScottK: using this command dput revu package_version_source.changes
<ScottK> Yes
<suji11> ScottK: my packae is here, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7253 but it shows some warnings. what to do to resolve that?
<RAOF> suji11: Which warning in particular?  They seem fairly self-explanatory to me, but then I've got plenty of experience.
<suji11>  RAOF: The Maintainer field is invalid. It has to contain an @ubuntu.com address (usually the Ubuntu MOTU Team's). The packager can leave his/her name as XSBC-Original-Maintainer.
<suji11> RAOF:  I changed the maintainer field in control file as Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>, and upload it again, but also it shows that warning again.
<RAOF> suji11: I don't see that upload; the package I see still has you in the Maintainer: field.
<suji11> RAOF: ya,but when i give this command dput -f revu iok_1.3.8-0ubuntu1_source.changes  it shows "Successfully uploaded packages"
<suji11> RAOF: and i'm getting the mails also.
<suji11> RAOF: when i go through the link in my mail, the same content there in the previous upload page.
<siretart> crimsun: no idea, I have to admit that I haven't followed openal lately. I should probably have myself removed from the uploaders field
<suji11> RAOF: on top of the files list Details for upload "iok" from user " suji87-msc" - 21 Dec 2009 06:57 this was changed every time
<RAOF> suji11: How are you changing the maintainer?
<suji11> RAOF: i edit the control file, in the maintainer field i put this Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<RAOF> And have you run dpkg-buildpackage again?
<suji11> RAOF: no
<RAOF> (Or debuild, or however it is you're building the source package)
<RAOF> Well, that's the problem; you're uploading the same thing every time :)
<RAOF> You need to rebuild the source package to pick up your changes :)
<suji11> RAOF: oh! ok
<suji11> RAOF: i will rebuild and upload it again
<suji11> RAOF: in the maintainer list should i give this Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>  or the mail id is enough
<RAOF> That looks right to me.
<suji11> RAOF: the mail-id only enough?
<RAOF> "Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>"
<suji11> RAOF: ok, the warning was cleared http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7255 . but have three warnings yet. what about that?
<suji11> RAOF: in the first warning, i check the lintian file, it shows three warnings
<suji11> RAOF:  I couldn't understand the first warning ,  second  should i change the Standard version as 3.8.3 in control file and  third should i remove the config.log file. am right?
<RAOF> suji11: Have you checked out "Debian Policy Manual section 4.11", as suggested by the first warning?
<RAOF> For the second one, yes.  You should have the Standards-Version as 3.8.3 (and you should also ensure that the package _complies_ with that standard version; it probably does).
<RAOF> And, yes, as the warning suggests, you should remove the config.log file in the clean: target
<suji11> The standard version is automatically generated, can i change it manually?
<RAOF> Yes; it's not automatically generated, it's just that the template has an older version.
<suji11> I checkout the debian policy manual now and here http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-dother.en.html also they said about the file watch.ex . but i remove the all the files with the extension .ex and .EX from the debian directory.
<suji11> what should i do now?
<RAOF> Write a new watch file; they're very easy.
<RAOF> You can check out any number of source packages for examples - I know both specto & gnome-do have watch files, for example.
<RAOF> "man uscan" also has information.
<suji11> hmmm.. ok
<suji11> RAOF: ok i will do it and let you know later. Thanks for the help:)
<dholbach> good morning
<geser> good morning
<dholbach> hey geser
<suji11> RAFO: i added the watch file, then again i upload my package? or do anything before that?
<suji11> RAFO: i added the watch file and upload the package again http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7256 now i have 1 warning yet. What is that?
<slytherin> suji11: Have you read the warning?
<suji11> slytherin: yes, it means the bug should fixed in launchpad which is this package is needed, am right?
<slytherin> suji11: Is there a bug in launchpad corresponding to this package?
<suji11> slytherin: couldn't get...
<suji11> slytherin: i upload this package in launchpad ppa, is  there a bug in it?
<slytherin> suji11: Is there a bug filed in launchpad that says 'Please package iok'?
<suji11> slytherin: no, i think.
<slytherin> suji11: It is preferable that you file such a bug before starting to work on a new package so that others know that you are working on it. Also this bug needs to be mentioned in debian/changelog using format - LP: #nnnnnn
<suji11> slytherin: oh! should i file that? or some others should file that?
<slytherin> suji11: see if there is already such a bug. if not then file it.
<suji11> slytherin: ok, how to know or search already a bug is there relate to this or not?
<slytherin> suji11: Just search for iok. :-)
<lazka> Hi guys, I'm trying to automate my package build.. does anyone know how to pass my password to dpkg-buildpackage for signing?
<lazka> or point me to examples
<slytherin> lazka: Are you using some password agent like seahorse?
<lazka> slytherin, yes, it picks up my key id and everything but asks me for the password
<slytherin> lazka: You can use seahorse for password caching. You can check caching preferences from System -> Preferences -> Encryption and Keyrings.
<lazka> slytherin, ok thanks, but I don't have that entry, do you meen in seehorse?
<slytherin> lazka: Do you have seahorse package installed?
<slytherin> Wait a minute, are you running GNOME?
<lazka> yes, I have seahorse in accesories
<lazka> slytherin, -p did the trick I think
<lazka> thanks
<lazka> hm.. no
<lazka> damn
<lazka> slytherin, the package was seahorse-plugins
<slytherin> Ok.
<lazka> but it's not caching anything
<slytherin> lazka: I believe caching is disabled by default
<bddebian> Heya gang
<lucas> what's Maia Kozheva's nickname?
<slytherin> lucas: LucidFox or sikon
 * LucidFox raises a hand
<lucas> thanks
<lucas> LucidFox: you should use update-maintainer from ubuntu-dev-tools
<lucas> LucidFox: you typoed Original-Maintainer in inform
<LucidFox> What package is this about?
<LucidFox> Oh.
<lucas> also, if I remember correctly, you shouldn't use
<lucas> Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<LucidFox> What should be used instead?
<lucas> if I remember correctly, Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<lucas> but now, I can't find the reference for that
<LucidFox> Does update-maintainer do that automatically?
<lucas>     target_maintainer = "Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>"
<lucas> yes
 * LucidFox nods
<ScottK> lucas: It was in the minutes of one of the tech board meetings.
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField
<lucas> LucidFox: could you fix it for inform? I'm asking because Ultimate Debian Database sends email to me about unknown fields
<LucidFox> Going to fix it now, thanks.
<lucas> great, thanks
<Laney> lucas: UDD carries information about Ubuntu packages too?
<lucas> Laney: sure
<Laney> cool, did not know
<Laney> this could maybe replace MDT then
<lucas> Laney: totally
<lucas> Laney: I'm the original author of MDT, and this was one of the motivations for writing UDD
<dktrkranz> lucas: I take the occasion to thank you for making UDD possible, it's really amazing!
<lucas> heh, thanks :)
<sharms> can someone review this debdiff for me for lucid?  Its a long standing issue I finally figured out: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/ncpfs/+bug/328020
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 328020 in ncpfs "cannot mount NetWare (ipx) server" [Undecided,In progress]
<sharms> oooh it actually showed up automatically on the sponsor queue link
<dhillon-v10> hi all, I am trying to package a .jar file into debian package, what should I put in the debian/rules file
<c_korn> dhillon-v10: as I told you. cp /usr/share/doc/debhelper/examples/rules.tiny debian/rules
<dhillon-v10> c_korn, hi there sorry my client quit for some reason :D
<c_korn> dhillon-v10: in ubuntu 9.10 you already have debhelper 7. you just need to make use of its features.
<c_korn> dhillon-v10: change debian/compat to contain "7" and change the debhelper dependency in debian/control to debhelper (>= 7)
<dhillon-v10> c_korn, alright, just a sec. then
<ScottK> dhillon-v10: Java .jars are binary files.  You need to start from source.
<dhillon-v10> c_korn, I did the changes you suggested now this happens: http://pastebin.com/d57cfd77d
<dhillon-v10> ScottK, that bluej on the upstream website has a .deb and this .jar file that's it should I extract the jar file and continue as regular package
<ScottK> No, you should get the source.
<dhillon-v10> ScottK, hey I am getting errors on debuild why is that happening: http://pastebin.com/d57cfd77d
<geser> dhillon-v10: line 22 of your paste
<dhillon-v10> geser, ahh smart :D
<dhillon-v10> geser, alright I made a change, I extracted the jar file and put the source in a directory with a debian folder. Now debuild works fine, but when I issue a pbuilder command, it builds a .deb that's only 1.8 kb while the jar file was 5.3 mgs
<geser> I'm not an Java expert but doesn't a .jar file contain the compiled .class files and not the .java files?
<maxb> geser, Correct, although sometimes .jar files containing .java files are used as input for IDEs to allow them to provide source browsing.
<geser> dhillon-v10: you have the .java files, right? and from them you build the new .jar which you put into the .deb?
<maxb> dhillon-v10, You need to clarify whether you're actually trying to produce a package for submission for Ubuntu, including actually building the software from source, or if you're just hacking up an encapsulation of prebuilt binaries into a .deb, which would not be acceptable for Ubuntu.
<dhillon-v10> geser, I don't have the .java file for some reason
<dhillon-v10> maxb, I am trying to build a package for Ubuntu, this was a bug that needed packaging, but the upstream website has a .deb package build for users.
<dhillon-v10> geser, the package only has .class files
<maxb> dhillon-v10: You must be able to build the software from source, if it is free software
<geser> then that's not the source as you can't modify it (e.g. apply a patch)
<dhillon-v10> maxb, this is what the website says: Currently, the full BlueJ source is not available. However, the source of the editor is.
<maxb> Or is it not free software?
<maxb> You would need to consult the guidelines for whether it is acceptable into multiverse, or is not distributable at all, then
<dhillon-v10> wait alright I got the right package, sorry :P
<geser> dhillon-v10: www.bluej.org?
<ajmitch> did you get it from http://www.bluej.org/download/source-download.html ?
<dhillon-v10> geser, yah, I got the wrong package
<dhillon-v10> sorry guys, I did get the right package, it has a src folder and a bunch of .java files :D
<punkrockguy3__> Hey, I'm a developer on the fceu project (nes emulator).  How can I get someone to package the newest version of my program for its universe inclusion?
<Quintasan> punkrockguy3__: well, we would need tarball first, and list of dependencies would be nice :)
<punkrockguy3__> Quintasan:  the old version of fceuX was called fceu, and that shouldn't be replaced.. But the new series is called fceuX and should be a seperate package.  Link to src: https://sourceforge.net/projects/fceultra/files/Source%20Code/2.1.2%20src/fceux-2.1.2.src.tar.bz2/download   Dependencies:  libz, libsdl, liblua, zenity
<punkrockguy3__> there is also an optional GTK2 launcher (included in the tarbell) that is written in python and python-gtk2
<randomaction> punkrockguy3__: you should contact fabrice_sp for that, he made a package for 2.1.2
<punkrockguy3__> randomaction, oh i had no idea there was already a package
<punkrockguy3__> randomaction, thanks, PM sent
<randomaction> punkrockguy3__: and take a look at bug 254352
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254352 in fceu "New 2.0.0 release with many new bugfixes and features" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254352
<punkrockguy3__> thanks
<fabrice_sp> punkrockguy3__, you can find it in revu, also: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/fceux
<fabrice_sp> if any motu is willing to have anotehr look at it: i'd like to have another opinion before uploading it
<fabrice_sp> have to go now. Bye
<Lure> mok0: around?
<mok0> Lure: whassup?
<Lure> mok0: are you working on debian-science merge?
<mok0> Lure, no actually not
<mok0> Lure: Is it assigned to me?
<Lure> ok, merges.u.c has your name listed
<mok0> Lure, ah
<mok0> You are welcome to take it over if you wish
<Lure> mok0: I am doing opencv 2.0 transition, so I need to tuch it anyhow
<mok0> OK
#ubuntu-motu 2009-12-22
<dhillon-v10> hi all, is it possible to adopt a debian package while running Ubuntu I don't think it is but please explain why or why not
<bjsnider> you mean install?
<bddebian> dhillon-v10: Anyone can adopt a package but you must test on Debian and sync to Ubuntu or you may have issues.
<dhillon-v10> bddebian, can I make a debian chroot maybe, the instructions for adopting the package are * really * confusing so I was hoping for a simplified version of that
<bddebian> Sure or pbuilder
<dhillon-v10> bddebian, do you have like 5 minutes of time, I need some help on how to adopt a package
<bddebian> If the package is orphaned it isn't too difficult.  Add your changelog entry stating you are adopting the package and close the O: bug.
<bddebian> Of course you will need to find a Debian sponsor to upload it if you are not a DD.
<dhillon-v10> bddebian, yah exactly its orphaned so then I change the maintainer field right and report that in the changelog as well, then ask one of my friends to upload the package and close the bug right :D
<bddebian> Yep
<dhillon-v10> bddebian, so what are the tasks that a maintainer has to do, I am not too good with packaging stuff
<bddebian> Then why would you want to adopt it?
<bddebian> Maintenance includes fixing bugs in the package, keeping it up to date with policy, new upstream releases, etc
<dhillon-v10> bddebian, its something I work with a lot, docbook stuff, I mean I can package software, I have done so in the past but the fixing bugs part, I am unsure about that
<bddebian> Well if it makes you feel any better, I'm a DD and I can't fix much. :)
<dhillon-v10> bddebian, nice :D but you are probably like a million time better than me so I still feel dumb :)
<bddebian> I'd take that bet. :)
<dhillon-v10> bddebian, check this out its awesome: http://theoatmeal.com/comics/computers
<bddebian> Heh, sounds familiar :)
<dhillon-v10> bddebian, yup happens to me a lot, especially after having migrated to Ubuntu :D
<ScottK> bddebian is a god and we have documentation to prove it.
<ScottK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BddebianIsAGod
<bddebian> bah
 * bddebian runs away
<dhillon-v10> bddebian, I am gonna be one of your fans as well :D you indeed are awesome, I asked the same question on #debian and their response was "no" just that "no"
<bddebian> Well Debian isn't the most accepting of us n00bs unfortunately.
<dhillon-v10> bddebian, alright one job done right: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BddebianIsAGod now back to filing sync reports :D
<wrapster> supposing i get an error saying ld: library -lmeta: not found.. how do i check in packages.ubuntu.com as to which pkg provides this meta lib?
<wrapster> sorry I know its a basic question.. but when i tried searching for meta i could not find it.
<fabrice_sp> wrapster, did yo utry with limeta?
<fabrice_sp> libmeta, sorry
<wrapster> fabrice_sp: no.. but i did find this.. "/usr/lib/cgi-bin/meta---->             	 	faqomatic" ..installed it but the make again fails so it cannot be that...
<fabrice_sp> in a dev package
<fabrice_sp> are you sure the package that provide libmeta is in Ubuntu?
<wrapster> faqomatic
<wrapster> hardy
<wrapster> but guess thats not the one
<fabrice_sp> no: the linker is looking for libmeta
<fabrice_sp> -lmeta means link with libmeta
<fabrice_sp> provided by a -dev package
<wrapster> yeah.. got it... http://opensolaris.pastebin.ca/1723378
<wrapster> may be this will help you beter
<fabrice_sp> ni idea. sorry. Di you try googling?
<dholbach> good morning
<Quintasan> dholbach: hello
<dholbach> hey quintasan
<norax_> hi
<norax_> There is a very outdated package in debian, I would like to package it for ubuntu despite that debian does not update it. It is a game (kq) so it is not very essential. Is it possible?
<gaspa> norax_: yes, you can. did you try to contact Debian maintainers, though?
<randomaction> norax_: are you aware of bug 325263?
<norax_> no, it is the allegro team, not a person
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325263 in kq "KQ package very out of date." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325263
<norax_> yes. I wrote there
<randomaction> so you have a package ready?
<norax_> yes. I can rebuild it in lucid
<norax_> it is now in karmic
<gaspa> norax_: you can contact a team, as well :P even if it's not a person :D
<norax_> well, I will write to them, and if I am not answered before the freezing I will try to upload to lucid
<norax_> thanks
<randomaction> after the freeze it will be harder to update a package in Ubuntu
<gaspa> randomaction: too much haste :)
<randomaction> I mean, I would request sponsorship [a couple of weeks] before FF
<gaspa> randomaction: I agree, just that norax didn't see your message :P
<mansa> i mean were are the list of bugs
<mansa> were can i see the list of bugs
<mansa> any one
<randomaction> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<cratylus> is debconf a commonly used system for configuring packages ?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<nhandler> Howdy bddebian
<iulian> 'ey bddebian, nhandler.
<bddebian> Heya nhandler, iulian
<cratylus> for a source package's architecture, what's the difference between 'any'  and 'all' ?
<wasabi_> That should be trivially discoverable by reading the debian packaging manual.
<cratylus> wasabi_ yep, doing it now. guess i missed it
<cratylus> gonna read more in depth
<cratylus> found it. http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Architecture
<cratylus> :)
<sharms> can someone review this debdiff for me for lucid?  Its a long standing issue I finally figured out: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/ncpfs/+bug/328020
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 328020 in ncpfs "cannot mount NetWare (ipx) server" [Undecided,In progress]
<crimsun> sharms: ouch, looks kinda sick for karmic
<sharms> yeah I couldnt get anyone to put the jaunty version in karmic
<sharms> whatever change happened to gcc caused their i386 specific code to stop working
<sharms> it stopped working for amd64 also, but I was able to fix the packed definitions which made that branch work
<sharms> but the fixes didnt resolve the i386
<sharms> good news is the debdiff I have there works for karmic also
<sharms> I am not sure if there will even be a SRU for it as that is a rather complex process, but I am hoping for lucid we go out of the gate with it working
<crimsun> well, I can help with SRU
<crimsun> can you ifdef 0 around the relevant bits instead of removing? It'll be easier to view as a minimal debdiff
<sharms> sure
<RoAkSoAx> hey guys I'm wondering if merges.ubuntu.com is up-to-date or how long does it take to update a package in the list after it has been migrated to testing?
<sharms> crimsun: ok compiled and tested on i386 and amd64 and attached debdiffs for karmic / lucid on lp #328020
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328020 in ncpfs "cannot mount NetWare (ipx) server" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328020
<randomaction> RoAkSoAx: it's really out of date
<RoAkSoAx> randomaction, yeah... do you know who maintains the list?
<RoAkSoAx> dholbach, ping
<dholbach> RoAkSoAx: pong
<randomaction> no I don't
<RoAkSoAx> dholbach, who maintains the merges lists since it seems to be out of date :)
<dholbach> RoAkSoAx: Keybuk probably?
<RoAkSoAx> dholbach, awesome, thanks I'll ping him :)
<crimsun> sharms: great, thanks. Sorry, am in a conf call but will push shortly.
<maco> crimsun: pm?
<EagleScreen> hi
<EagleScreen> i am having troubles singing my packages at build the source package, some gpg or gog-agent issue, by the moment i have uninstalled gpg-agent
<EagleScreen> okay i have fixed in DEBFULLNAME variable
<EagleScreen> hi
<EagleScreen> kdbg package depends on kde4libsca in karmic
<EagleScreen> and amarok-kde3 depends on kde4libsca-kde3 from karmic kde3 ppa
<EagleScreen> kde3 applications from kde3 ppa and karmic repo are incompatible
<EagleScreen> therefore, i want to make my customized .deb package of kdbg, and I want to replace depends on kdelibs4ca by (kdelibs4ca | kdelibs4ca-kde3)
<ScottK> EagleScreen: You can't (as I just said on #kubuntu-devel)
<ari-tczew> I'm looking for Security Sponsors...
<ScottK> ari-tczew: Look on #ubuntu-hardened
* ScottK changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Ubuntu 9.10 released! | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://is.gd/2y76G | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/ | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/debcheck | latest rebuild failures: http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20090909-karmic.html | Oustanding merges: http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/merges.cgi
<geser> ScottK: what about replacing the "lastest rebuild failures" in the topic to point to http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi? as it's more up-to-date than the old archive rebuild
<ScottK> geser: Sounds good.
* geser changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Ubuntu 9.10 released! | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://is.gd/2y76G | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/ | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/debcheck | latest rebuild failures: http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi | Outstanding merges: http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/merges.cgi
<ari-tczew> nice tool
<abogani> Hi! Sorry to bother you! Anyone could review my fix for an FTBFS (https://code.launchpad.net/~abogani/ubuntu/lucid/gdb-avr/gdb-avr.fix-FTBFS/+merge/16509)? Thanks in advance!
 * geser bookmarks https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-universe-sponsors/+activereviews to not forget looking at the review queue too
<geser> abogani: looks good. I just need to figure out how the reviewing and sponsoring of merge proposals work in detail
<abogani> geser: Thanks you're too kind.
<lfaraone> Should a SRU patch be in debdiff format?
<geser> ask the SRU people if they prefer a debdiff or a merge proposal
<lfaraone> geser: merge proposal?
<geser> get the bzr branch, do your changes, push it to your LP account, seek sponsorship
<ScottK> lfaraone: I don't think there are any potential sponsors that don't know how to deal with a debdiff.  For merge proposals the set of potential sponsors is smaller.
<lfaraone> ScottK: mk
<lfaraone> ScottK: if I'm not in MOTU, do I need my SRU sponsored before subscribing ~ubuntu-sru?
<pochu> lfaraone: the other way round IIRC. first get the SRU approved, then get sponsorship
<lfaraone> pochu: okay.
<lfaraone> jdong: ping. can you ACK bug 479131 so maco can upload it to -proposed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 479131 in autokey "Autokey crashes on post-install, "stop" action checks the return message rather than the return code." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/479131
<abogani> Sorry for apparent stupid question: Who can sponsor a SRU of 3.3 MB in size?
<ari-tczew> abogani: propably you did wrong debdiff
<lfaraone> abogani: which bug?
<lfaraone> (I second ari-tczew , that sounds like a bad debdiff)
<abogani> lfaraone: bug 495383
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 495383 in linux-rt "linux-rt should be updated in sync with linux-generic" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495383
<ari-tczew> ;o
<abogani> No suggestions for me? :-(
<ari-tczew> nothing from be, because I don't touch packages called linux*
<crimsun> lfaraone: it doesn't need to block on any one person
<abogani> ari-tczew: Exactly for this reason since Intrepid, when linux-rt became an universe  package under MOTU's umbrella, I never found a way to update it (after release).
<crimsun> abogani: looking in a sec (blocked on my web browser loading)
<Quintasan> Can we now upload bzip2 tarballs or I still need to repack?
<Laney> should work now
<Laney> (with source format 3.0)
<micahg> is source format 3 only for Lucid?
<wgrant> micahg: Yes. We could enable it for karmic, though -- it might be handy for PPAs.
<wgrant> And backports.
<micahg> wgrant: I was thinking maybe for mozilla stuff, but if it's only back to karmic, that won't work...I guess we'll wait till 2011 :)
<wgrant> micahg: Debian has backported the 3.0 patches to Lenny, but I can't really see us doing that to Hardy, although it would be very handy.
<micahg> well, hardy and karmic end desktop support at the same time
<wgrant> So they do.
<wgrant> I guess it's possible that you could convince people to backport the necessary patches. But that's an #ubuntu-devel question. A scary one.
<pochu> wgrant: lenny already supported them AFAIK... what have been backported are some late fixes
<wgrant> pochu: Right.
<wgrant> pochu: That's what I intended to convey, but I did not do it well.
<Quintasan> hmm can anyone help me with watch file? what I have now is -> http://pastebin.com/f12f92790  the current package version is 0.11, and uscan --verbose output is -> http://pastebin.com/f49396814
<asac> Lutin: there?
<asac> did the syncs for the efl deps happen yet?
<asac> let me know what needs to get poked
<ari-tczew> Quintsan, please try http://dl.fefe.de/gatling-(.*).tar.bz2
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: hmm, still no matching hrefs for watch line
<geser> not sure, but doesn't uscan need some sort of index to look at?
<Laney> geser: I'm still seeing that unicode error with requestsync (requestsync --lp -d unstable haskell-regex-compat)
<geser> I see it too, but it's a different location now
<Laney> yeah, at editing the report it seems
<Laney> don't know much about python unicode
<geser> Laney: Committed revision 548
<Laney> \o
<Laney> thanks!
<geser> hope it works now (didn't try to file the sync request)
<Laney> Oh, I tried that but with unicode() around it
<Laney> Sync request filed as bug #499626: https://edge.launchpad.net/bugs/499626
 * Laney hugs geser 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 499626 in haskell-regex-compat "Sync haskell-regex-compat 0.92-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499626
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 499626 in haskell-regex-compat "Sync haskell-regex-compat 0.92-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<ari-tczew> I propose to include example for requestsync on wiki.ubuntu
<Laney> it's a wiki, so you can make it so
<ari-tczew> ok
<Laney> (you think it is that hard to use?)
<ari-tczew> nope :)
<crimsun> it may be difficult for someone who hasn't used it
<Lutin> asac: the sync actually happened, however due to some issues with new binary packages being promoted to main, it's been kind of a mess regarding the builds
<crimsun> I keep forgetting how second-hand this stuff becomes
<Lutin> asac: it's being sorted out, most of them are built now. probably needs a couple days to have all them built and accepted
<Laney> I just looked at --help and it seemed alright, but of course I can't be objective
<Laney> examples in the man page might be useful though
<Laney> ari-tczew: ^^^
<Laney> manpage is probably a better place than the wiki (or both)
<ari-tczew> I don't use manpage
<ScottK> ari-tczew: You should.
<Laney> They are the canonical source of documentation (usually)
<asac> Lutin: hmm. ok. do you have the package names involved at hand?
<jibel> Hi, could anyone please review my latest fix for an FTBFS in karmic for bug  392143 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392143 in postgis "package postgis can't be purged if postgresql is not installed due to missing directory" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392143
<crimsun> jibel: where is the fix?
<Lutin> asac: efreet edje and edbus still need building on armel and are in NEW on amd64/i386;
<Lutin> asac: and elementary relies on edje, so give-backs will be needed as soon as edje is built for armel, and accepted on other archs
<jibel> crimsun, last comment http://launchpadlibrarian.net/37104426/postgis_1.3.5-1ubuntu1.debdiff
<crimsun> interesting, I see only comment #14
<crimsun> reloading
<jibel> crimsun, I'm not sure about the replacement of jikes by default-jdk in karmic.
<ScottK> jibel: Since jikes no longer exists, there isn't a lot of choice.
<asac> Lutin: great. thanks for your efforts. if you need anything let me know ;)
<asac> Lutin: in review you complained about duplicated effort. what was that about?
<asac> revu
<Lutin> asac: oh, nothing major. just that I was asked to work on packaging something while someone was already working on it within canonical
<asac> Lutin: n-l-efl?
<Lutin> yup
<asac> or even other packages?
<Lutin> no, that one. but as I said, nothing major
<asac> kk
<asac> i must admit that i wasnt aware of that either ;)
<asac> i thought jamie would package it
<Lutin> heh :)
<asac> but then mterry came up with a new version
<Lutin> the package looks good though, apart from the couple remarks I made on revu
<asac> yeah build depend version bump makes sense
<ari-tczew> wrrrrrr
<ari-tczew> I never learn about requestsync
<ari-tczew> E: No credentials found for 'ubuntu-dev-tools', please see the manage-credentials manpage for help on how to create one for this consumer.
<ari-tczew> from the command: $ requestsync --lp -d testing dosbox lucid 0.73+dfsg1-1
<ajmitch> and did you look at the manage-credentials manpage?
<ari-tczew> nope
<Lutin> asac: well, not as much as the other one - it will hit the archive while a correct version of ecore is there. the non-existent dependency might be more of an issue
<ari-tczew> why this didn't automatically?
<geser> ajmitch: ari-tczew doesn't use manpages as he said
<ajmitch> perhaps it needs more <blinks> tags
<ajmitch> geser: that's unfortunate
<jibel> ScottK, fine, I'm not familiar with java stuff.
<jibel> ScottK, another question, if the previous upload to -proposed FTBFS, do I need to increase the ubuntu version by one for the new patch or leave the same as the previous upload ?
<ScottK> jibel: Increase it.
<geser> jibel: once a version number got accepted (successfully uploaded) you need to increase it
<asac> Lutin: right
<ari-tczew> ajmitch: ah, so do I need to create manage-credentials
<geser> read the manpage, damn it
<geser> there is even an example you can copy & paste for use with ubuntu-dev-tools
<ScottK> james_w: When you're around, I'm trying to merge via bzr and getting some odd results.  My clamsmpt merge seems to have a stack of .svn dirs in it that neither Ubuntu nor Debian currently ship (IIRC, upstream left these in, in a previous release).
<jibel> ScottK, geser, thanks.
<Lutin> asac: gotta go to bed. if you need anything efl-related, feel free to ping me on IRC anytime
<asac> Lutin: thanks. 'night
<ari-tczew> what's launchpad mean about my private data?
<ScottK> james_w: Unping.  I just wasn't looking hard enough.
<ScottK> james_w: (sorry) reping: It looks like the upstream .svn are in our package, but not in the branch.
<geser> ari-tczew: I think it's not about your private data, but more about private bugs, etc. to which you wouldn't have access if not logged in
<Quintasan> What's with revu key?
<geser> revu key? you mean the import of your gpg key into revu? it's done automatically on your first login (so go a login once before you upload your first package)
<Quintasan> geser: nah, the key just changed, and I figured out that revu still doesn't accept source format 3.0
#ubuntu-motu 2009-12-23
<ari-tczew> do I need to did requestsync with option -s because I'm not in MOTU, right?
<geser> yes
<ari-tczew> I got error:E: Did not retrieve any changelog entries. Was the package recently uploaded? (check http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/)
<geser> package name?
<ari-tczew> everything should be OK
<ari-tczew> dosbox
<geser> hmm, works here
<ari-tczew> :/
<ari-tczew> still don't like requestsync ;-]
<crimsun> beats opening a web browser and filling out a bug report anyday
<geser> does it happen again (i.e. was no transient network error)?
<Quintasan> YokoZar: Do you mind reviewing http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/q4wine_0.114-r1-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz? I'm trying to close https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/360942
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 360942 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] Q4wine - binary" [Wishlist,New]
<ari-tczew> 64 bytes from rore.debian.org (128.31.0.49): icmp_seq=1 ttl=42 time=142 ms
<ScottK> ari-tczew: Most of requestsync's problems are due to poor data sources.
<ScottK> Quintasan: You should also upload it to REVU.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: how your answer fixing my problem?
<Quintasan> ScottK: I hoped to avoid this since revu still doesn't accept source format 3.0 :P
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> That's a reasonable reason not to use it.
<ScottK> ari-tczew: I'm pointing you in the direction of where your actual problem is.
<ari-tczew> ScottK, so what's I need to do ?
<ari-tczew> file a bug with sync on LP?
<ScottK> ari-tczew: I don't know.
<ari-tczew> rofl, first use of requestsync and fail, sucks
<ScottK> ari-tczew: About how I feel about using bzr for merging.
<ari-tczew> instead debdiff?
<geser> yes, it's the new "fashion" for doing merges (once you figured out how it works and you picked a package for which it works flawlessly)
<ari-tczew> hmmm maybe I should to learn about this
<geser> btw: is there some documentation somewhere how to process merge proposals?
<ari-tczew> this is good reason to learning this on security updates SRU
<ScottK> ari-tczew: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment/Documentation
<ari-tczew> maybe in february, because I'm very busy by important project before end of march
<ari-tczew> IMO merges.ubuntu.com needs refresh/update, because there are infomation of packages which were merged/synced
<ScottK> ari-tczew: m.u.c has been disabled.
<ScottK> ari-tczew: Use the list in /topic
<ari-tczew> ScottK: forever?
<ScottK> ari-tczew: Unless a maintainer appears.
<ari-tczew> there is no comment area in database :-/
<ScottK> ari-tczew: Considering lucas put that together in his free time today after it became clear MoM was dead, it is pretty amazing IMO.
<ari-tczew> This script needs some work, e.g. split components
<ScottK> ari-tczew: Feel free to join #ubuntuwire and offer your help.
<ScottK> (it's done in Ruby, fwiw)
<ari-tczew> hehe ScottK I'd like to help in development udd.debian, but I don't have free time :(
<ScottK> OK, then be gentle about 'requirements' for it.  It's really a gift to us.
<ari-tczew> of course
<ari-tczew> btw. why MoM is dead?
<RoAkSoAx> ari-tczew, AFAIK is because of the Debian Source Format 3.0  since it has broken things and because of that, the list won't update
<ari-tczew> ah these changes reasoned by 3.0 source format... ;-)
<ari-tczew> ScottK: what do you think about set redirect from MoM to udd.debian ?
<ScottK> ari-tczew: No, these changes reasoned by the former maintainer having no time and no one appearing to take over.
<ScottK> ari-tczew: I think it'd be better to have m.u.c replaced by a page that points to that list and explains how to find all the merge using bzr documentaiton.
<ScottK> That page is generated from the merge-o-matic source, but I don't see where.
<ari-tczew> requestsync works \o/
<ari-tczew> how can I add bug on new system http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/merges.cgi ?
<ari-tczew> huh? MoM has been updated!
<jmarsden> ScottK: Does "a page that points to that list and explains how to find all the merge using bzr documentaiton" exist somewhere?  Or even just a detailed example of the new bzr way to do merges?  Where is the current (documentation) starting point for a newcomer to merging?
<ScottK> jmarsden: I just sent mail to ubuntu-devel saying I give on merges until I can find time to figure out how this all works.  I'm probably not your best source.
<jmarsden> ah... OK.  I've never done a merge and was planning to do a few this cycle... but it seems like everything is in flux *way* more than usual.
<ScottK> jmarsden: If you mean cancelling the old way of doing something before the new way is fully functional or documented or people have time to transition, I agree.
<jmarsden> OK.  I'll read the ubuntu-devel archive and see if I can make sense of things a bit better that way :)
<ari-tczew> which architecture will not support in lucid?
<ari-tczew> lpia ?
<ScottK> No lpia and no hppa (it was not in Karmic either(
<fabrice_sp> porthose_, ping
<fabrice_sp> I just wanted to check with you if you know of any transition because of soname bump in libcsfml and libsfml
<porthose_> fabrice_sp, pong not that I'm aware of
 * daurnimator pokes jbernard 
<daurnimator> I'm confused about the status of this package: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/396287
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 396287 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] liblua5.1-iconv" [Wishlist,New]
<fabrice_sp> porthose_, can you just check rdepends on them?
<fabrice_sp> just to be sure
<porthose_> fabrice_sp, sure (when the wife gets through using the lappy)
<dholbach> good morning
<Dday> after moving from ubuntu 9.04-9.10 my sound no longer works, does anyone know what i should do?
<micahg> Dday: check in #ubuntu for help with your sound settings
<Dday> i'm trying micahg, spoken to quite a few people but they aren't really sure what hte issue is
<micahg> Dday: you can file a support request here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<micahg> Dday: you can also check out  this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Dday> okay thanks
<fabrice_sp> good morning dholbach !
<dholbach> hiya fabrice_sp
<Quintasan> good morning
<tommytomtom> I have just uploaded my package "lazy8ledger" to revu.ubuntuwire.com .  I am a little uncertain as to what is the next thing I must do.  I have read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages  but from reading that it seems now I just wait.  Is that my next step???
<tommytomtom> hmm. ok. now I have read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing and it says to come here and announce myself...Ok. One thing I may have missed is the "needs packageing" bug report. Is that necessary?
<slytherin> tommytomtom: not necessary but encouraged to avoid duplicate efforts.
<tommytomtom> slytherin: I searched the bug reports and nobody is on it. I am the developer of this software..
<slytherin> tommytomtom: so file a bug so that if anyone comes looking foe it they will know you are working on it.
<tommytomtom> slytherin:  So is the goal here to motivate a MOTU team member to test my software?
<tommytomtom> slytherin: Ok.  I'll do it...
<slytherin> tommytomtom: when you upload the package to revu, MOTU team members will comment on it and when the packaging is of good quality it will be sponsored.
<tommytomtom> slytherin: ok.  So it ia
<tommytomtom> slytherin: ok so it is automatic.  I just sit back and wait for comments?
<slytherin> yes
<ankit_babbar> hello all
<ankit_babbar> i have been using ubuntu, since a year..
<ankit_babbar> I wish to help in development and have team in college to work with
<ankit_babbar> can you help me where to start
<slytherin> ankit_babbar: Did you read the links provided in channel topic?
<ankit_babbar> can some1 guide me for little start i am confused?
<maxb> ankit_babbar: A start in what?
<ankit_babbar> for starting up in development ....
<persia> ankit_babbar: What kind of development?  Package maintenance, or new application development?
<ankit_babbar> Package maintenance
<persia> OK.  So do you need help finding something to do, or help doing something you've found?
<ankit_babbar> finding something
<persia> OK.  Are there any specific applications that interest you, or types of applications?
<persia> Alternately, are there any types of issues with applications that you like to hunt down and solve?
<ankit_babbar> no
<ankit_babbar> i know c, shell scripting, java,php
<persia> OK.  Are you having any issues with your Ubuntu installation, or is there something it doesn't do that you want it to do?
<ankit_babbar> yes well i do have a problem with OpenLDAP that i am integrating in my college for the first time
<persia> Excellent!  The most important thing to help is to have a source of motivation :)
<persia> In that case, I'd recommend grabbing the OpenLDAP source, and trying to fix those issues.
<persia> You may find some others who have worked on OpenLDAP in the past in #ubuntu-server
<persia> And if you have questions about packaging, or packaging formats, or how to do things, we're always happy to help.
<persia> As long as you're working on it, you might want to see if you can fix some of the other bugs listed at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openldap/+bugs
<ankit_babbar> kk, do you bileve i should jump straight to LDAP, shouldn't have experience on small projects
<persia> If you really want, but I believe that the best way to get involved is to fix something that is both interesting to you and helps you enjoy Ubuntu better.
<persia> That way you can learn the tools and processes whilst working on something that you care about.
<persia> Otherwise you're just trying to learn stuff, and having to understand other arbitrary random applications can get in the way.
<ankit_babbar> kk
<slytherin> any autotools experts here?
<persia> We tend to work in a collaborative manner, with lots of peer review.  As a result, you shouldn't fear working on something large: that just means there's a better chance that there are others with whom you can work closely.
<persia> slytherin: I'm far from an expert, but I've played a lot.  What's the issue?
<slytherin> persia: I am maintaining a project which has all the Makefile.in files and configure script maintained in VCS which is not really correct. Also there is no autogen.sh file. Where can I find a minimal autogen.sh file?
<persia> /usr/share/doc/autotools-dev/examples/autogen.sh
<persia> gettext-doc also has heaps of them for various environments
<slytherin> persia: I checked that file but it had mention of HPLIP in comment so I was wondering if the file was correct.
<persia> It appears to be the scripts the hplip team used to clean up the mess they had, but it ought be useful for others.
<persia> Like I said, there are lots of other examples in the gettext-doc examples tree.  There's also a few on freshmeat.
<slytherin> I will check gettext-doc
<persia> Looking at the content of the script, rather than the header, I don't see anything that shouldn't work for just about any Debian-format package.
<slytherin> Looks like all I need to do is call aclocal, autoconf, automake
* ScottK changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Ubuntu 9.10 released! | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://is.gd/2y76G | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/ | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/debcheck | latest rebuild failures: http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi | Outstanding merges: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~lucas/merges.html
<Lutin> whoever asked for rebuilds on elementary: please wait until edje gets out of new
<jbernard> daurnimator: your confusion is justified, that bug should be closed
<Quintasan> Hiho
<daurnimator> jbernard: the debian ml seemed to say someone else packaged it at the same time, but it was confusing to me
<jbernard> daurnimator: i packaged for both debian and ubuntu
<jbernard> daurnimator: but the bug should have been closed, im not sure about that
<daurnimator> i went to install it on a computer today and was suprised it still hadn't gone through the process.
<jbernard> daurnimator: which process?
<daurnimator> the process of it being submitted, to it being in the standard repos
<jbernard> it's in both debian and ubuntu now, your install should have gone smoothly. Did it not?
<daurnimator> nope >.< well, I aptitude search for lua, and didn't see it there///
<jbernard> ahh, the debian version is slightly newer, i made an upload to conform to the debian pkg-lua stanard, so the package name is now 'liblua5.1-iconv0'
<daurnimator> jbernard: http://pastey.net/130564
<jbernard> daurnimator: that is odd, it shows up in my list
<jbernard> daurnimator: your cache is up to date?
<daurnimator> jbernard: yep
<jbernard> daurnimator: karmic?
<daurnimator> oh hmm, I thought so, but its reporting jaunty
<daurnimator> dist-upgrade doesn't show anything though
<daurnimator> upgrading to karmic now >.<
<bddebian> Heya gang
<iulian> Hello there.
<bddebian> Heya iulian
<ghostcube> bjsnider: ping
<bjsnider> ghostcube, i thought jack was FOSS
<ghostcube> bjsnider: yeah but the problem is main/universe
<ghostcube> isnt allowed to be cross compiled
<ghostcube> so libxine is main jackd is universe
<ghostcube> libxine is without jackd support
<ghostcube> debian has it in the packages ubuntu patches it out
<bjsnider> are you doing sound work of some kind?
<ghostcube> and so there is this ppa from motin until jackd is in the main repo
<ScottK> Being worked on for Lucid though.
<ghostcube> yeah iam doing recording with ardour and lmms
<ghostcube> and some friends bring me stuff to cut it
<bjsnider> ok, the blob you're using works on the rt kernel you're using?
<bjsnider> ScottK, how is it being worked on exactly?
<ghostcube> sure it works on rt but iam running jackd as default soundserver
<ghostcube> always
<bjsnider> ghostcube, by "blob" i meant nvidia driver
<ScottK> IIRC there's a spec somewhere about it.
<bjsnider> it works on your rt kernel?
<ghostcube> oh ehm i havent tried so far heh sorry
<ghostcube> misunderstood
<ScottK> There are outstanding MIR bugs.
<bjsnider> ghostcube, but you need the rt kernel to do sound work, no?
<ghostcube> no
<ghostcube> its better but not always needed
<ghostcube> rt is "overrated"
<ghostcube> for professional mastering ofcourse
<ghostcube> but not as amteur
<bjsnider> ardour is pretty professional looking to my eyes
<bjsnider> but what do i know
<ghostcube> its lije protools or logic
<ghostcube> it is pro
<ghostcube> but it doesnt need rt to work good :)
<bjsnider> ubuntu is patching jack out?
<ghostcube> afaik they remove the support in the packages yes
<ghostcube> but ScottKwould no better i think
<ghostcube> damn fingers
<bjsnider> alright, well let me see what i can do about it
<ScottK> I don't remember who was working on getting JACK promoted to Main, but it was someone in Ubuntu Studio.
<bjsnider> i don't much care for the libxine in there. it's a year old, and even the libvdpau stuff is old
<ScottK> crimsun probably knows.
<ghostcube> bjsnider: motin has a 1.26 version of libxine in his ppa
<ghostcube> yours is 1.25
<bjsnider> it's 1.1.16
<ghostcube> but the drivers work fine here thx for packaging btw
<ghostcube> plugins is 1.26 and 1.25 inside xine /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.25
<bjsnider> oh
<bjsnider> well, i want to package 1.1.17 but it has no ibvdpau support and the unstable 1.2 branch has an a/v sync problem that's definitely a showstopper right now
<bjsnider> or so they tell me
<bjsnider> ghostcube, would you be using his ppa as well for pulse and alsa?
<bjsnider> i thought jack and pulse would be mutually exclusive
<bjsnider> or jack and alsa would
<ghostcube> bjsnider: yeah i run all the packages from there
<ghostcube> i just choose jackd as soundserver
<ghostcube> i start is with an shellscript before kde
<ghostcube> so kde detects it as it is
<ghostcube> works fine
<ghostcube> :)
<bjsnider> yeah but if jack is a sound server why doesn't it exclude pulse...
<bjsnider> i mean he has pulse patched for jack as well in there
<ghostcube> yeah no idea why maybe you can route pulse somehow to jackd
<ghostcube> i run jackd + alsa 3with libxine backend
<ghostcube> i love the patchbay from jackd gui thats so fantastic you should try :)
<bjsnider> i guess it would be routing jack calls to pulse...
<bjsnider> that's as clear as mud
<ghostcube> wouldnt make sense o.O
<ghostcube> but ok
<bjsnider> every time i start trying to make sense out of linux sound, it inspires me to jump off the nearest tall building
<ghostcube> rofl
<bjsnider> ghostcube, it sounds to me like you've replaced pulseaudio with jackd. is that accurate?
<ghostcube> bjsnider: hmm would say so i have pulseaudio installed but i use jackd jackd uses alsa driver and i manage all ports through jack
<ghostcube> so i can virtually connect all players to one sound input
<ghostcube> for example
<ghostcube> i see vlc mplayer and so and can route them to system in :)
<bjsnider> but can't you also do that with pul...er, never mind
<ghostcube> bjsnider: dont know never used it too
<ghostcube> but i dont think you can do this realtime
<bjsnider> but then you're not using the rt kernel!
<ghostcube> nah i meant at doing it it happens not in real realtime :P
<ghostcube> hehe
<ghostcube> wanna see a screenshot
<ghostcube> its a bit hard to describe
<ghostcube> http://picpaste.de/pics/Bildschirmfoto16.1261596364.jpeg
<dabaR> So what are you guys doing these days? In particular as part of the lucid cycle...
<dabaR> Doing the merges and fixing ftbfs's?
<dabaR> Or sleeping?
<dabaR> Maybe I got on the ignore list somehow...
<cody-somerville> lol
<micahg> is there an easy way to convert from source 3.0 back to 2.0
<RAOF> You mean "1.0"; it depends on what flavour of 3.0.
<micahg> RAOF: yes, ok, I guess it's 3.0 quilt
<RAOF> That's less easy, then.  You'll probably need to extract the patches, re-add a quilt patch system, and such.
<RAOF> That said, launchpad now accepts source version 3.0, so you probably don't need to convert it.
<sebnerr> micahg: mind we'll have 3.0 Support in Lp soon though
<wgrant> sebnerr: it has been supported for nearly a week now.
<wgrant> 3.0 (quilt) is trivial to convert, as long as you have only one orig tarball.
<micahg> sebnerr: there's already 3.0 in lucid, but not in karmic and I wanted to backport something
<wgrant> micahg: Just remove debian/source/format
<wgrant> Although you might need to recompress the tarball, if it's bzip2ed.
<sebnerr> wgrant: oh I missed that, time passes. thx for the info
<micahg> wgrant: do I remove that source dir or  just the format file?
<wgrant> micahg: Doesn't matter.
<ScottK> wgrant: If it's already in the archive as a .bz2, will LP allow the md5sum mismatch with a tar.gz?
<wgrant> ScottK: yes. It's a different filename, so it's an unrelated file.
<ScottK> OK.
<sebnerr> huhu ScottK :)
<ScottK> o/
<geser> does it currently make sense to ship grab-merge in u-d-t without MoM?
<sebnerr> /me waves at geser too :)
<geser> sebnerr: hi (sebnerr like in sebner remote?)
<ScottK> geser: I think it'd make sense to refactor it into a wrapper for the UDD merge stuff.
<joaopinto> whe can I read about python packaging, in particular to pyshared vs dist-packages ?
<micahg> wgrant: it worked, thanks, let's see if it builds :)
<sebnerr> geser: Somebody else thought of pirate :p. but good idea since I use my Ipod Touch
<sebnerr> ScottK: your mail about bzr merge reminded me to take a deep look too :)
<geser> it works fine (if you pick a package with up-to-date branches in LP)
<sebnerr> geser: BTW, my laptop is back but no chance to get it before monday :( wondering if they really repaired it though.. have been only 12 days ...
<geser> it would be cool if they had managed to return it tomorrow :)
<sebnerr> geser: the only problem is that the Laptop is in vienna and me not ^^
<crimsun> ghostcube: yes, we're getting j-a-c-k back into main this cycle
<ari-tczew> men, shutdown Ubuntu and go celebrite chistmas with family!
<james_w> ari-tczew: and what about the women?
<crimsun> they don't count, I guess ;)
<ari-tczew> james_w: you can of course celebrite with women :)
<james_w> ari-tczew: my point was that there are not just men in here
<crimsun> there are also people who don't identify as either men or women, but let's just keep this related to MOTU :)
<ari-tczew> I never meet woman here :>
<crimsun> the point is that it doesn't matter what gender someone identifies as.
<ari-tczew> so, everybody, let's shutdown Ubuntu and go celebrity xmas :]->
<ari-tczew> s/celebrite/celebrate lol
#ubuntu-motu 2009-12-24
<bjsnider> fta, that last chromium-browser update introduced an odd bug where the browser window becomes as long as the webpage it is displaying
<fta> bjsnider, did you search for an existing bug?
<crimsun> shlibs bump in alsa-lib
<crimsun> time to hang on for the ride
<fta> bjsnider, btw, if it's http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8550907, i think i saw it once ~2 days ago, but it's gone for me (or at least i'm not able to reproduce anymore after the last upgrade)
<RAOF> crimsun: Bring on libasound3! :)
<crimsun> heh
<crimsun> I truly fear that day, because it likely brings an entirely new mixer infrastructure
<RAOF> Where all your carefully collected quirks no longer apply?
<crimsun> hah, I wish
<crimsun> no, two things, more than likely: 1) scenarios, 2) simplified structure
<crimsun> (1) would be similar to PA's profiles
<crimsun> (2) would be similar to PA's simplified mixer interface
<crimsun> the driver of (1) is largely embedded devices
<crimsun> and (2), well, has long been a feature request, but there's a worry about backward compatibility
<crimsun> we're now at the point where things have to be carefully coordinated, since distros have such tightly integrated stacks :/
<RAOF> Tightly integrated, with PA providing both (1) and (2)?
<crimsun> PA would be a superset of both (1) and (2)
<RAOF> So basically it's only people who care about embedded systems who'd want it?
<crimsun> no, not really
<crimsun> think of it this way: suppose you have a laptop without headphones plugged in, and your laptop only has stereo ("front") speakers. So the mixer only exposes playback controls for them.
<crimsun> now you plug in your headphones, which are also stereo, and so the mixer now exposes only playback controls for the headphones.
<crimsun> now you unplug your headphones and plug in a subwoofer, so the mixer now exposes playback controls for the front and the sub ("LFE")
<crimsun> OS X does something similar already though in limited fashion from what I understand
<surfzoid> Hi
<surfzoid> I'm learning ubuntu packaging and see in an example, the directory debian in sources contain .install files to split in multi package (lib, doc ....), this files are write by hand or there a tools to generate them, let say from an schema or other ?
<jpds> surfzoid: By-hand, basically make the one big package, get a file listing with dpkg -c package.deb and then write the .install files.
<surfzoid> i see
<surfzoid> thanks :-)
<jpds> Or at least, that's how I do it.
<surfzoid> jpds: i m packaging mono 2.6.1(240 mega) who is pretty long, if i took few hours to make a big .deb to list files, after i need to restart the whole process to split in several deb or i have a quickest way ?
<jpds> surfzoid: Doesn't mono have .install files already?
<surfzoid> yes but several are wrong or obsolete
<jpds> surfzoid: directhex is your friend.
<surfzoid> i guess it is not so easy for him, mono need to be "inside " from the start to the end :-)
<surfzoid> long long ..... :D
<surfzoid> i will increase the price of the beer
<surfzoid> jpds: in fact more generally, there is possibility to comment some rules, to don't compil each time and directly go to the split step ?
<surfzoid> or perhap's don 't clean ?
<geser> dpkg-buildpackage -nc (or even debian/rules binary)
<surfzoid> thanks
<Lutin> asac: all EFLs are built and in the archive
<CosmiChaos> hello
<CosmiChaos> gimp-plugin-registry depends on libcv1, libcvaux1 and libhighgui1 but new sivp 0.5.0-1ubuntu3 upgraded packages to libcv4, libcvaux4 and libhighgui4
<jibel> CosmiChaos, which version of gimp-plugin-registry ?
<CosmiChaos> well wait latest in lucid... its 2.2-1.1
<CosmiChaos> oh hmmmm wait i got a third party package i guess
<CosmiChaos> 2.2-1ubuntu2 works xD
<CosmiChaos> when xul-ext-adblock-pluslately was upgraded to 1.1.2-1 according to adblock-plus it requires to remove the old mozilla-firefox-adblock 1.1.1-0ubuntu4. all packages are in universe, distribution is lucid.
<CosmiChaos> i gues mozilla-firefox-adblock was left for upgrade to 1.1.2
<CosmiChaos> but on the opposite, mozilla-firefox-adblock has no specific version of adblock-plus and xul-ext-adblock on dependency list
<imexil> Hi I'm trying to get a new software packaged. So far everything looks good but when I finally trigger "debuild" I get permission violations to some of the make file "cp" statements. I thought to  something like this is taken care of by fakeroot
<ScottK> What's the exact error?
<imexil> The statement in the original Makefile.am looks like this: cp $(abs_top_srcdir)/foo/bar.baz $(prefix)/lib/
<imexil> and the error message then is: cp: can not create file /usr/lib/bar.baz
<ScottK> The problem is you want to create usr/lib/bar.baz, not /usr/lib/bar.baz
<cratylus> ScottK: since it's not in the real FHS but the mimicked debian/packagename directory structure  ?
<ScottK> Yes.
<imexil> so I have to check that $(prefix) is not set to /usr but usr
<ScottK> That should be it.
<imexil> OK then I have to do some greping
<imexil> Thanks ScottK
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<maxb> Shouldn't that say $(DESTDIR)$(prefix)/lib/ ?
<maxb> imexil: $(prefix) should be set to /usr
<ScottK> If $(DESTDIR) is there, that should work.
<matti> imexil: If you want to so this in bash, you have to use ${} instead of $().
<matti> imexil: ${prefix} is not the same as $(prefix), unless inside the variable "prefix" there is a locaton stored to some binary that bash can execute and evaluate or it is a binary on its own.
<imexil> matti: So $() will *execute what ever is within ()
<matti> imexil: $() is the proper/correct replacement (so to speak) for `` - back-ticks.
<maxb> It depends whether we are talking about shell or makefiles
<matti> Oh yes.
<maxb> since we are talking about makefiles here, $() is fine
<matti> That is why I have said "If you want to do this in bash ..."
<matti> ;
 * imexil wonders if also ${} would be allowed in Makefiles
<maxb> It is allowed, but is not the normal convention
<matti> I am sorry for interrupting :)
<matti> maxb: In regards to the Makefile you are of course right :) I had a glance at the channel and made wrong guess :)
 * matti is sorry...
 * imexil is now testing with $(DESTDIR)$(prefix)
<imexil> darn, DESTDIR seems not be used by configure so it's simply empty. OK gonna complain to upstream
<Laney> imexil: the debian build process sets it
<Laney> for example "make -j1 install DESTDIR=/tmp/buildd/monodevelop-vala-2.1.1/debian/monodevelop-vala" from a build I just did
<imexil> Laney: How exactly is it set. It's not defined by "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -D -us -uc "
<Laney> well your install target should ensure that it is
<Laney> poke your rules file to make it so
<Laney> (you can use $(CURDIR))
<imexil> the rules file uses currently cdbs
<imexil> Laney: Just added "DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)" to debian/rules but still the same .. DESTDIR stays empty
<tseliot> imexil: maybe try with "make prefix=/your/destination/path install" ?
<Laney> imexil: if you add export DH_VERBOSE=1 you will be able to see what goes on
<Laney> maybe the build system isn't getting it somehow
<tseliot> example: make prefix=$(CURDIR)/debian/$(PKG_name)/usr install
<imexil> tseliot: a manual make --prefix=... install is not the problem. It's the debuild process that needs to be aware of DESTDIR
<imexil> Laney: Sorry but DH_VERBOSE=1 gave exactly the same output. No more information :(
<imexil> OK, I have to leave now. Thanks for trying and merry christmas
<bjsnider> fta, ping
<micahg> do we ever backport a new package to a previous release?
<ScottK> Certainly.
<ScottK> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<micahg> ScottK: not a new version, but a new source
<ScottK> micahg: In backports its fine.
<micahg> ScottK: ok, so something like bug 500168 should be moved to jaunty-backports
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 500168 in padre "please backport to ubuntu 9.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500168
<ScottK> Yes.
<micahg> ScottK: thanks
<foxbuntu> bjsnider, ping
<foxbuntu> bjsnider, I am intrested in testing the drivers in https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa and was wondering if you could tell me how stable the packages are (since I want to test their fixes on a semi-prod machine)
<foxbuntu> bjsnider, the nvidia 190.53 and vdpau to be specific
<bjsnider> foxbuntu, they are stable
<foxbuntu> bjsnider, cool, I just installed them and they seem to work pretty well
<bjsnider> lol
<bjsnider> so you installed them anyway
<foxbuntu> bjsnider, its a mythtv box...
<bjsnider> i don't have a patched mythtv in there
<foxbuntu> I figured "wth"
<foxbuntu> bjsnider, thats ok, I am on the Mythbuntu project
<foxbuntu> bjsnider, it actually plays pretty well with the current build of Myth
<bjsnider> myth would have to be built against libvdpau-dev instead of nvidia-libvdpau-dev
<bjsnider> but i guess it is in this case
<superm1> if you are using the daily builds of myth at mythbuntu.org/auto-builds, they're built against libvdpau-dev
<Daviey> foxbuntu: If it has ABI changes needed to myth, then build a custom myth based from the current packages you are using and build against ~nvidia-vdpau PPA packages.  That way, if it doesn't work out, you can easily roll back as the DB schema will be the same.
<matti> Daviey: ;]
<superm1> we might need to put a newer libvdpau in the auto-builds ppa, but it requires some testing at a staging ppa first to make sure it's not going to break everyone
<Daviey> hey matti
<bjsnider> superm1, just build-depends it to the nvidia-ppa since i've got the latest libvdpau1 in there
<Daviey> foxbuntu: If you build it in your ppa, i would like to test it after the holidays aswell :).
<superm1> bjsnider, there's some logistical problems with doing it that way (eg everyone needs to add that nvidia-ppa too)
<foxbuntu> Daviey, Yea, I will send it out when I build it
<Daviey> foxbuntu: good stuff.
<bjsnider> superm1, would it install libvdpau with myth even if you weren't on an nvidia platform?
<superm1> yes it does
<Daviey> superm1: That would also mean we'd need to track updates to nvidia-ppa aswell?
<superm1> right, which becomes troublesome quickly
<superm1> for lucid it will be less of a problem since libvdpau is in the archive
<superm1> and things can be more decoupled
<Daviey> superm1: we like tight coupling! :)
<superm1> but at least for karmic builds we need to stage the new libvdpau in a PPA with a myth build against it and nvidia 190.53 on it.  if the whole combo works out well from an upgraded from the current auto-builds PPA, then can move it into autobuilds
<superm1> the first time libvdpau was added to the auto-builds PPA that's the way it was done, and it helped to catch a few problems
<bjsnider> i haven't gotten any email complaints in a few days. that's my unscientific way of judging whether the ppa packages are stable
<bjsnider> there's something missing from the ppa system when there are different builds of the same package in different repos for the same reasons
<bjsnider> it should be easier to link them together
<superm1> yeah
<foxbuntu> superm1, so do we just need to add these packages into our auto-builds and change the depends for libvdpau then?
<superm1> foxbuntu, please test in a staging PPA first
<superm1> the packages in auto-builds already build-dep on libvdpau-dev
<foxbuntu> superm1, well thats fine
<superm1> but a more modern version is necessary likely
<bjsnider> foxbuntu, you're running a myth based on which version of libvdpau?
<foxbuntu> bjsnider, the one in your ppa
<foxbuntu> er...that ppa
<bjsnider> the myth ppa?
<foxbuntu> libvdpau1:
<foxbuntu>   Installed: 0.3-2ubuntu1~nvidiavdpauppa4
<foxbuntu> thats the one I am using
<bjsnider> no, but i mean mythtv was built against an older version right?
<foxbuntu> oh, right
<foxbuntu> I dont know which one it was built against
<bjsnider> which one is in the myth ppa?
<foxbuntu> superm1, do you?
<foxbuntu> let me look
<superm1> foolano, it was built against an older version yes
<superm1> so we need to make sure it can build against the newer one (even though it clearly links fine against it)
<superm1> foxbuntu, ^
<foxbuntu> superm1, ah
<foxbuntu> superm1, well I will work with you to build it in my ppa against this one
<foxbuntu> ...or in testing
<foxbuntu> either way
<superm1> bjsnider, you shouldn't have set the version to 0.3-2ubuntu1, it should have been 0.3-2~ubuntu1 since it doesnt exist in lucid as 0.3-2ubuntu1 yet
<superm1> and we are syncing 0.3-2 (bug 499725)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 499725 in libvdpau "Sync libvdpau 0.3-2 (multiverse) from Debian sid (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499725
<bjsnider> brb
<bjsnider> superm1, but it is going to be called 2ubuntu1 when it is in lucid right?
<superm1> bjsnider, no, it will be called 0.3-2
<superm1> because we're syncing it
<bjsnider> when does the ubuntu part of the string get attached or why?
<superm1> when there is a delta to debian
<bjsnider> if you make huge changes that are out of sync with debian?
<bjsnider> i see
<superm1> any changes, not just huge ones
<bjsnider> well, i made a couple of changes
<superm1> if we dont have ubuntu in the version string, we'll be autosyncing from debian
<superm1> what changes?  we shouldn't be needing any delta for 0.3-2 afaik
<bjsnider> there needs to be a provides: libvdpau
<superm1> why?
<bjsnider> because the package is libvdpau1, and i think it was the nvidia driver is looking for libvdpau
<superm1> then the nvidia driver package should be fixed (imo)
<bjsnider> i had to change one or the other so i changed both to be safe
<superm1> please submit your changes to debian if you think they are good to have
<bjsnider> i added libvdpau|libvdpau1
<superm1> but we really dont want to carry a delta on libvdpau
<bjsnider> well, the debian nvidia blob is a million miles away from what you and alberto are going to be doing, so i don't want in on that fight right now
<bjsnider> you're putting everything into one package and debian is splitting it all up
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> well but the open source library, libvdpau we want to try to keep in common
<superm1> and eventually get debian to pick up our changes to the nvidia blob
<bjsnider> yes but do you really think it's smart to not have libvdpau referenced in the control file like it is? that just doesn't make sense to me
<superm1> for what libvdpau does, i dont think its needed
<bjsnider> what if somebody lazily adds libvdpau as a build-depends on something and doesn't realize it has to be libvdpau1?
<superm1> build-depends should be libvdpau-dev
<superm1> which depends on libvdpau1
<bjsnider> yes, but a dependency to a binary package like gnome-mplayer for instance
<superm1> it shouldnt be directly added to it there even
<superm1> because build-depending on libvdpau-dev will cause shlibs to resolve libvdpau1
<bjsnider> but not in the case of the nvidia blob
<bjsnider> because i had to change that
<bjsnider> although i see your point
<superm1> for the nvidia blob vdpau library that's a whole different problem, but yeah
<bjsnider> didn't you ahve this debate with somebody in debian in a mailing list? i thought i read that
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> and thankfully they saw my point and changed it
<superm1> which is why there is no longer a metapackage for libvdpau-driver
<dabaR> Super quiet
<dabaR> Not the way I remember this channel.
<dabaR> Maybe I am just joining at the wrong times.
<dhillon-v10> dabaR, its usually super quiet
<dabaR> Are you working on some Ubuntu motu work?
<dabaR> Right now, that is.
<dhillon-v10> dabaR, yup, looking at bugs that need packaging and discarding the ones that are already done
<dabaR> One day I want to shadow someone who is doing that.
<dabaR> Is there a name for that in here?
<dabaR> Sponsoring?
<dabaR> Mentoring?
<dhillon-v10> dabaR, I guess you need a mentor, to help you out
<dhillon-v10> dabaR, yup
<dabaR> MOTU mentors, eh?
<dhillon-v10> dabaR, yes, indeed :D
<dhillon-v10> dabaR, are you a debian maintainer
<dabaR> Nope.
<dabaR> I am a software developer/db&sys admin
<dabaR> Sorta all around IT guy.
<dabaR> Just a couple of years of work experience with it all, though.
<dhillon-v10> dabaR, ahh nice, most of my work is in coding as well, I just started packaging a while ago, not very good at it
<dabaR> I understand a bit of that too.
<dabaR> I mean, I have in the past done a bit of it.
<dhillon-v10> dabaR, so what are you working on now
<dabaR> I am about to leave work.
<dabaR> I am not involved in Ubuntu development at all right now.
<dhillon-v10> dabaR, ahh, I am a student so yay!!
<dabaR> Anyhow, hope to speak to you soon again. What time-zone are you in?
<dhillon-v10> dabaR, I am in GMT -5, I live in Florida, United States, what about you
<dabaR> I am in Manitoba Canada.
<dabaR> -6 I guess.
<dhillon-v10> dabaR, nice talking to you
<dabaR> So hopefully you can show me what you do one of these days.
<dhillon-v10> dabaR, sure :D
<dabaR> Nice talking to you too. Merry Christmas.
<dhillon-v10> dabaR, yah same to you
<dhillon-v10> hi all, hope everyone is doing good, I want to package this: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/110418 can anyone walk me through how to do this, I know the basics of packaging but I don't know how to do this one
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 110418 in ubuntu "[need-packaging] fonspot" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<bjsnider> dhillon-v10, there is no upstream debian package for that?
<dhillon-v10> bjsnider, the link on sourceforge does that count as upstream
<dhillon-v10> bjsnider, sorry not sourceforge, the other website that the bug mentions
<bjsnider> no it doesn't
<bjsnider> you'd need to move into the directory and run dh_make
<bjsnider> to create the basic debian files
<bjsnider> then deal with build-dependencies
<dhillon-v10> bjsnider, so is that it, what about debian/rules
<bjsnider> if you wash the resulting package through pbuilder a bunch of times you'll sort through the various issues that might arise
<bjsnider> the rules file is created by the dh_make command
<dhillon-v10> bjsnider, would that file be enough
<bjsnider> not if you're building ffmpeg or something, but for a small package, probably
<bjsnider> it automatically adds the --prefix=/usr flag
<dhillon-v10> bjsnider, thanks a lot :D nice talking to you
<bjsnider> np
<bjsnider> i could probably phony something up here in a half hour that would work
<bjsnider> if you want me to take a crack at it
<dhillon-v10> bjsnider, I would learn really quick if you can do that, then I won't bother anyone else :P but that's only if you have some time
<bjsnider> it says it uses tcl/tk, which means it will be as ugly as sin
<dhillon-v10> bjsnider, can we just put > some_version tcl in the control file and make it work
<bjsnider> no
<dhillon-v10> bjsnider, oh
<bjsnider> there's hardly anything in this tarball
<bjsnider> there's no gpl or any other license
<dhillon-v10> bjsnider, that's okay
<bjsnider> no changelog
<bjsnider> well, i don't think dh_make is going to work in this case
<bjsnider> this thing does not actually contain the source code
<bjsnider> this stuff is already built
<dhillon-v10> bjsnider, why is dh_make not working
<bjsnider> there's a couple of binaries, a shell script, some config files and icons and that's all
<bjsnider> well, i think because it's not the source code
<bjsnider> it's highly questionable whether the author wants this thing published as a package. it seems like he wants to hang onto it himself
<dhillon-v10> bjsnider, so just leave it alone then
<bjsnider> approximately when would libfuse be merged from upstream debian into lucid?
#ubuntu-motu 2009-12-25
<matgeek> Hi!  I am a Debian Developer, and I look after the nomarch and I am the author and maintainer of netscript-2.4., and I am moving to host both on launchpad.  What's the story about becoming part of MOTU? As a DD, isn't there a fast-track joining process?
<matgeek> Merry, merry, merry, Christmas!
<matgeek> Too many presents for people to be IRCing?
<micahg> matgeek: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu/ForDebianDevelopers?action=show&redirect=UbuntuForDebianDevelopers
<Ryan52> Could somebody please sponsor this sync request? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/midori/+bug/453070 and it hasn't made it to Debian's archive yet (I uploaded it 5 minutes ago), so here's the source package: http://home.ryan52.info:4000/dev/unstable/midori_0.2.2-1.dsc
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 453070 in midori "Please sync midori (0.2.2-1) from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,New]
 * Ryan52 wonders if he's gonna get anybody around on christmas eve/christmas..
 * Ryan52 also wonders why he can't just have the ability to do this stuff himself :(
<crimsun> Ryan52: likely by the time an archive admin with privileges gets around to it, it will be in either incoming or unstable
<crimsun> I'm guessing with the holidays it's far more likely to be the latter
<Ryan52> don't I need a MOTU, not a archive admin?
<Ryan52> I mean don't a need a MOTU to subscribe the archive admins for me?
<Ryan52> crimsun: and yes, I know it will be that time. however right now I'm asking for a MOTU to review it and approve it.
<crimsun> have you verified that it builds in a lucid schroot?
<crimsun> sorry, chroot (not necessarily schroot)
<crimsun> it's a lot easier for us if that information is in the bug report
<crimsun> also, the Debian component should be listed in the summary
<crimsun> (I've already fixed that last bit)
<Ryan52> okay, sorry, I just changed the old report...didn't notice that.
<Ryan52> no I didn't test it in a chroot, I've never had to do that before.
<Ryan52> but I will from now on.
 * Ryan52 is installing a lucid chroot as we speak..
<crimsun> ok, I'm around for a bit. Please update the bug report and ping me.
<bjsnider> crimsun, if i run dch -i, it slaps a ubuntux string onto a package version. how do i change that?
<crimsun> bjsnider: explicitly pass the desired version with -v
<bjsnider> thanks, i was looking for a config file i could change
<ScottK> bjsnider: You can dch -q and then remove the first line about QA upload.
<bjsnider> ScottK, thanks, that works, although i guess it's a...workaround?
<diwic> I'm trying to create a pbuilder but it fails with chroot: cannot run command `/usr/bin/apt-get': No such file or directory
<crimsun> which release?
<diwic> crimsun: Host is Ubuntu Karmic. Guest is sid (have tried squeeze as well)
<crimsun> cp /usr/share/doc/pbuilder/examples/pbuilder-distribution.sh ~/pbuilder-sid && mkdir -p ~/pbuilder/result && ~/pbuilder-sid create
<crimsun> works for me (just tried it in a lucid chroot)
<crimsun> just verified in a karmic chroot, too
<diwic> crimsun: thanks and merry christmas (if you celebrate that :-) )
<diwic> crimsun: I'll try it right away
<diwic> crimsun: hmm...do you need a .pbuilderrc to go with that one?
<crimsun> nope
<diwic> crimsun: E: Failed getting release file http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/sid/Release
<crimsun> hmm
<crimsun> are you using a local apt proxy/cacher, e.g., apt-cacher-ng ?
<diwic> crimsun: not that I know of
<crimsun> the only time I've seen that error is when trying to use a local (misconfigured) apt proxy
<crimsun> does something like "sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd sid ~/pbuilder/sid http://http.se.debian.org/debian/" work?
<diwic> crimsun: No: E: Invalid Release file, no valid components
<diwic> crimsun: trying ftp instead, seems to work better...
<diwic> crimsun: that command worked.
<diwic> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/346276/ for the original error
<diwic> ...in context
<diwic> perhaps I should try to switch from the se mirror in karmic
<ScottK> bjsnider: I don't think it's a bug that dch in Ubuntu is optimized for working on Ubuntu.
<crimsun> ScottK: agreed
<diwic> so now I've changed /etc/apt/sources.list and "sudo apt-get update". Yet I get E: Failed getting release file http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/sid/Release :-(
<crimsun> diwic: corking is interrupting, aka pausing
<diwic> crimsun: so is the log a result of tsched=0 being broken?
<crimsun> no, it's a result of the device being woken up too often
<crimsun> see the recent post regarding pcm lib wakeups on alsa-devel
<crimsun> tsched is broken, however, and the symptom is exacerbated by both alsa-lib and PA
<crimsun> tsched=0 *
<diwic> "tsched=0 *" ?
<crimsun> my previous statement was ambiguous; I meant "tsched=0" (glitch-free disabled) is broken, not "both tsched=1 (glitch-free enabled) and tsched=0 (disabled) are broken"
<diwic> crimsun: ok. I was almost assuming it was a snowflake :-)
<foxbuntu> bjsnider, fyi, I am building myth with newest vdpau from debian and your package of 190.53 drivers, my ppa ( https://launchpad.net/~nickj-fox/+archive/ppa/+packages )
<diwic> finally got the pbuilder up and running, by specifying --debootstrapopts --include apt
<diwic> but I can't build anything from it because it hangs on "Building database of manual pages ..."
<diwic> sigh.
<diwic> Interesting enough, when this happens, aptitude and mandb takes 100% each of one processor core
<ScottK> That step often takes a long time for me, but always finishes eventually
<crimsun> depending on the build-deps installed, it sometimes takes about 5 minutes
<diwic> ok, then I'll just wait and see...
<crimsun> hmm, need to find testers. Will write up a RFT after the holiday.
 * crimsun just committed fixes for all the HDA codecs except VIA for powerdown sound issues
<diwic> crimsun: realtek ALC888 here (on a desktop computer)
<diwic> crimsun: feel free to bug me if you need me to test anything.
<AnAnt> Hello, should I set LP #500128 status to Confirmed ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 500128 in sabily-xsplash-artwork "New theme available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500128
<diwic> still stuck eating CPU after half an hour
<AnAnt> Hello, should I set LP #500128 status to Confirmed ? Also, I've subscribed ubuntu-universe-sponsors to it, is that still the right thing to do ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 500128 in sabily-xsplash-artwork "New theme available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500128
<diwic> AnAnt: It seems like the attachment you uploaded is not valid
<erable> Hi. I want to use the new source format 3.0 (quilt) in REVU. The original archive is a tar.bz2 and I have this warning in REVU: "Warning! This package could not be extracted; there’s no browsable directory for it on REVU. "
<erable> package is: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/yawp
<erable> What's wrong?
<Quintasan> erable: REVU doesn't support 3.0 at least it didn't want to accept my package
<erable> Thanks. Do you know if it will soon be able to handle this format?
<Quintasan> erable: beats me, it's a good idea to poke revu admins
<erable> Quintasan: thanks
<slytherin> persia: there? One more question about autotools.
<ScottK> Merry Christmas everyone.
<chromebel> hello people
<chromebel> I'm Debian maintainer of tclxml package
<geser> hello
<chromebel> it was orphaned by the previous maintainer (which is the current maintainer of it in Ubuntu)
<chromebel> I've updated the Debian package to the latest upstream version
<chromebel> can Ubuntu "just import" the package, or I need to do something?
<geser> it will be "just imported"
<chromebel> ah, then ok
<chromebel> ok, thanks, bye (c)
<geser> it's now in testing so it will be autosynced on the next occasion (probably in 2010 due to holidays/vacations)
<bjsnider> geser, when you say "autosync", is that a process that is carried out without human intervention?
<jmarsden> bjsnider: It's done by the admins once in a while, I believe.
<bjsnider> so it isn't really automaic at all
<geser> it semi-automatic, the archive admin-of-the-day has to start a script
<bjsnider> a script that grabs updated packages and tosses them into the ubuntu build system?
<geser> yes, it pulls new packages and injects them into the archive, which causes the necessary build attempts
<persia> slytherin: always best to ask, just in case someone doesn't unidle for 9 hours, and someone else might know :)
<dhillon-v10> bjsnider, hi :D i am sorry about yesterday, I had to leave while something urgent came up and you were in the middle of making the tarball
<bjsnider> dhillon-v10, tarball for what?
<dhillon-v10> bjsnider, the package we were talking about yesterday
<bjsnider> the one that does 3g sharing?
<dhillon-v10> bjsnider, yah that one
<bjsnider> well, there's no source code or license info there so that's the end of that idea
<dhillon-v10> bjsnider, yah I just have to choose a different package them, I will mark that bug invalid because of the upstream problems
<bjsnider> why doesn't network-manager do 3g sharing?
<bjsnider> or connection sharing anyway
<dhillon-v10> bjsnider, no idea :D I just saw this random bug so started working on it
<bjsnider> you mean you didn't even want the software?
<dhillon-v10> bjsnider, i didn't need that someone else reported a needs-packaging bug so I was working on it
<bjsnider> mark it as invalid because the license and source code aren't available
<bjsnider> but really it's a feature that hould be added to network-manager
<dhillon-v10> bjsnider, yah did that thanks for all your help :D
#ubuntu-motu 2009-12-26
<Whoopie> jdong: Hi, could you have a look at bug #482255? I made a debdiff to get tuxonice-userui working in karmic.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 482255 in tuxonice-userui "tuxonice userui is not working" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482255
<Quintasan> \o
<xnox> is /usr/share/pixmaps used nowadays at all?
<xnox> (i know packages put files there but do any of those actually shown to the user)
<joaopinto> xnox, yes, that's the regular place for the icons used on the .desktop files
<xnox> joaopinto: what about /usr/share/icons/hicolor/size/apps/ ?
<joaopinto> afaik there is some order which gnome/menu/whatever uses to determine the icon filename
<xnox> Freedesktop.org icon spec and all that jazz?
<bjsnider> why was the shared library package libmutter-private0 renamed to libmutter0 in ubuntu?
<ScottK> What makes you think that happened?
<ScottK> A quick reading of debian/changelog make it clear that's not the case.
<bjsnider> i am looking at the control file for the latest mutter upstream. the shared library is called libmutter-private0
<bjsnider> so either ubuntu changed it or debian changed it
<bjsnider> because they don't match
<ScottK> OK, I thought you meant changed from Debian.
<bjsnider> yes, changed from debian
<ScottK> The Ubuntu packages don't derive from Debian.
<bjsnider> there's nothing in the debian changelog about a name change
<bjsnider> the ubuntu mutter packages do not derive from debian?
<ScottK> Every Ubuntu debian/changelog entry is 0ubuntuX
<bjsnider> yes but i'm sure originally it did
<ScottK> On what basis?
<bjsnider> well, why create a brand new package when you can just pull whatever debian has?
<bjsnider> besides, they're so close. they're using similar patches, and scripts
<ScottK> I'd guess they both derive from metacity packaging.
<ScottK> It looks like didrocks mostly dealt with it in Ubuntu, so he'd be the one to ask.
<bjsnider> well, i don't understand why two devs are doing the exact same thing here.
 * ScottK neither.  That's why I suggested ask didrocks.
<bjsnider> is it common for debian and ubuntu to spend time packaging the same thing independently?
<ScottK> It's more common than it should be.
<bjsnider> i see
<bjsnider> is that because of disagreements over how things should be packaged?
<ScottK> Sometimes.
<ScottK> Sometimes it's just because the distros work differently.
<bjsnider> yes but i thought the policy was that ubuntu didn't want to get too far away from debian
<bjsnider> but i guess it doesn't work that way in practice
<ScottK> For example, the Debian KDE team is currently working on getting KDE 4.3.4 into Testing, while in Kubuntu we are packaging KDE 4.4 betas.
<ScottK> bjsnider: You can't generalize.
<ScottK> I've done two QA uploads in Debian this week to push Ubuntu changes on orphaned packages back into Debian and I'm working on another one still.
<ScottK> Going back to the KDE case, before we started on 4.4 stuff, we merged Debian's changes that we didn't have and gave them an analysis of our changes to let them know what we had that would be useful.
<ScottK> For KDE, we always merge at least once a cycle and so while the packages always have differences, we stay relatively close to each other..
<bjsnider> but the fellow that has been packaging mutter in debian, which is newer than the one in either karmic or lucid (i think) is an ubuntu guy as well
<bjsnider> i think he's a motu
<bjsnider> he has a launchpad page anyway
<ScottK> Every Debian uploader has a Launchpad page.
<bjsnider> but different people have been packaging mutter in ubuntu
<ScottK> When packages get sync'ed uploaded by them,  a stub account gets vreated.
<ScottK> AFAIK, kov is not active in Ubuntu.
<bjsnider> ok
<ScottK> For mutter specifically, you'd have to ask didrocks.
<ScottK> I know I put a lot of effort into pushing Ubuntu changes back into Debian and many other Ubuntu devs do too.
<bjsnider> what i wonder is if anyone knows that the shared library packages have different names
<ScottK> That doesn't mean it couldn't be better.
<ScottK> My guess is that no one ever looked and that talking to didrocks about it is the right solution.
<didrocks> bjsnider: ScottK: I will merge the two packages starting mid january. For the record, I created mutter package first into Ubuntu (Debian hadn't one at this one). I opened an ITP into Debian to get it there whence I was happy with it into Debian. In the meanwhile, kov packaged it without looking at ITP, so, doubling the effort :/
<ScottK> didrocks: Thanks.
<bjsnider> didrocks, in the process, kov also named the shared library differently than yours, and created a separate package called "girl" somethingorother that doesn't exist in ubuntu
<Quintasan> good evening
<emet> what is the basic procedure for packaging software which has no versioned releases?
<directhex> emet, it's in a VCS?
<emet> well actually it has versioned releases
<emet> nm :o
<emet> but the version number is: 20091021
<emet> that's I guess the day of release
<emet> http://sourceforge.net/projects/reduce-algebra/files/
<ScottK> Usually.
<directhex> it's numerically sortable, so go with it
<emet> so I want to try to package for the first time, so I should just follow the procedure outlined in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing if I want to get it into Ubuntu's repository?
<crimsun> I recommend seeing if it's in Debian first.
<emet> okay
<emet> I just picked some random bug I thought looked interesting
<emet> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/450233
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 450233 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Create Package:Reduce Computer Algebra System" [Wishlist,New]
<emet> I'm building it now just to see if I can build it manually
<emet> it is taking forever to build
<emet> reduce doesn't seem to be in Debian, it's a CAS that'd been open sourced pretty recently
<didrocks> bjsnider: I'll have a look mid-january (want to enjoy a little some holidays :)) and will merge the package into lucid. Into karmic, I just make mutter some kind of metacity's clone concerning packaging (reporting some patches, etc.)
<bjsnider> i'm giving it the old college try right now
#ubuntu-motu 2009-12-27
<bjsnider> why would the ppa build system complain that a header is not there when it is?
<wgrant> bjsnider: The PPA build system is not doing that.
<wgrant> It doesn't know about headers.
<bjsnider> /usr/include/gjs-1.0/gjs/importer.h:33:19: error: jsapi.h: No such file or directory
<bjsnider> jsapi.h is definitely in there
<wgrant> That's your package's build system.
 * shriekout $decode(s60gwKe068fRILDHtOPAzLTZISEhDQpuaWNrILDHtOMNCnF1aXQgOrDHtOMgx9ewocfXsKE=,m)
<shriekout> sorry
<etali> Hi, I'm trying to learn packaging, I'm starting by fixing dependencies for some of the stuff listed on http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/debcheck - where would I submit a diff I've made so that it can be checked over?  (I did something for iceweasel-downloadstatusbar but there's no bug report to attach it to or anything I can see).
<jbicha> make your own bug report and attach the patch
<etali> Ah, cool, thanks.
<etali> OK, bug 500779.  I subscribed ubuntu-universe-sponsors.  Hope everything is correct!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 500779 in downloadstatusbar "Package has a Depends on iceweasel (>= 3) which cannot be satisfied" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500779
<geser> etali: could you please also provide a debdiff?
<geser> a debdiff makes it easier to check your changes
<geser> and in the case of firefox addons, you should perhaps also talk to the firefox maintainers, as they know better what changes are needed
<geser> I doubt that firefox will look in /usr/share/iceweasel for possible addons
<hyperair> hmmm should i just copy the endorsements from my uuc application to my motu application, or should i get new ones?
<geser> new ones
<hyperair> new ones eh..
<hyperair> okay
<hyperair> must they be by different people?
<geser> no, they might come from the same sponsors (and it's up to them if they write something new or copy the old statement)
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> right
<etali1> geser: thanks - I'll check what else needs changed then upload a debdiff
<geser> etali1: and you should target lucid (and not karmic) in your changelog
<etali1> This might be a silly question, but is it OK to target lucid when I'm building on Karmic?
<hyperair> well you acn always use pbuilder to build in lucid
<hyperair> i mean build for lucid in karmic
<Laney> (should)
<hyperair> you could also use cowbuilder like i do
<hyperair> right
<hyperair> should
<geser> etali: the target is only important for uploads (e.g. to the archive or your PPA), so it doesn't matter during build.
<etali> geser: ah, cool, thanks
<geser> you can build the package on karmic (for karmic) to check it your changes are enough or on karmic for lucid to test if it builds (for lucid)
<etali> hyperair: is there somewhere I can read about cowbuilder?  I can't see a wiki page for it?
<Laney> it has the same interface as pbuilder
<hyperair> etali: there's a manpage.
<hyperair> etali: install cowbuilder and then man cowbuilder
<hyperair> or yelp man:cowbuilder if you feel better reading from a web-like interface
<etali> hyperair: OK, thanks!  I reflexively check the wiki for everything - I usually read up on stuff while I'm working on my Windows machine.
<hyperair> etali: aah
<hyperair> well google for cowbuilder manpage
<hyperair> i'm sure it's around somewhere
<geser> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/en/man8/cowbuilder.8.html :)
<etali> geser: thanks :)
<etali> I'll make the suggested changes, check with the mozilla guys, and try again :)
<geser> iirc they have an own channel, but I don't remember the name anymore
<etali> I think it's #ubuntu-mozillateam - will find out soon, just about to ask them.
<geser> sounds right
<bjsnider> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/gobject-introspection-repository
<bjsnider> does that package exist in lucid or not?
<hyperair> is gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 legal to install in all countries?
<geser> bjsnider: no
<bjsnider> geser, i see, it says "deleted" because it has been superseded by debian gir1 packages
<bjsnider> in the control file's build-deps list, it's possible to do package | package, but is it possible to do package | package and package?
<geser> bjsnider: you want "pkg1 | (pkg2 and pkg3)"
<bjsnider> geser, absolutely
<bjsnider> if possible
<geser> try "pkg1 | pkg2, pkg1 | pkg3"
<bjsnider> so i'm listing pkg1 twice
<bjsnider> that way you could design a control file that would work across at least 2 distros
<Shizuo> azeem: I have a debian question
<Shizuo> Hey there, Sarvatt
<ScottK> Your odds of getting an answer go up if you actually ask the question.
<Shizuo> ScottK: wHAT?
<ScottK> Shizuo: You said you have a question, but you didn't ask it.  It's impossible to answer an unasked question.
<Shizuo> ScottK: You are correct
<ScottK> So go ahead and ask the question.
<Shizuo> I am glad we talked
<Shizuo> Thanks for all your help
<Shizuo> ScottK: There is no need to be shy
<hyperair> do i need to g_object_unref my GFile*s gotten from g_file_new_from_uri?
<Quintasan> nixternal or persia: can you add me to REVU as a reviewer or I need to do some sort of application first?
<and`> Quintasan: a ping on IRC is enough, no applications required :)
<stedy> hello, could sombody assist me whit a basic pbuild question? making a deb package and get a error saying http://paste.ubuntu.com/345558 how could i bypass this one?
<stedy> hmm im a newbee so... http://paste.ubuntu.com/347713/ thats minidlna's make file
<geser> stedy: try PREFIX=$(CURDIR)/debian/tmp before make install in your rules file
<stedy> PREFIX=$(CURDIR)/debian/tmp added to upstream make file gave sucess :) thx a lot!! . but could my rules file be wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/347723/
<Quintasan> uhh, damn isp
<Quintasan> and`: thanks, I was worried that I will have to go through a second questioning session ;P
<and`> Quintasan: nah, you're lucky this time
<Quintasan> :D
<stedy> geser: i now got pbuild to run without error but, the binarys is not whitin the deb file..
<persia> Quintasan: You're now a reviewer
<persia> Quintasan: Also, for REVU, the set of admins to ask about stuff is listed at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/stats
<emet> hey
<emet> the package wine recommends winbind, why ?
<emet> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine/+bug/500880
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 500880 in wine "Wine recommends Winbind" [Undecided,New]
<Quintasan> persia: Thank you :)
#ubuntu-motu 2010-12-27
<bdrung> ebroder: sorry. copy-paste mistake
<bdrung> ebroder: nope. still the same error.
<ebroder> Hmm...my __builtins__ is a module object, not a dict. Weird. Maybe try import __builtin__ then StubOutWithMock(__builtin__, 'open')?
<ebroder> Although, come to think of it, I don't know if that will re-bind open in every module's namespace
<tumbleweed> I *think* it will
<ebroder> Looks like it does, at least for Maverick's python 2.6. No idea if that's guaranteed behavior, though
<tumbleweed> bdrung: shortened pylint.conf seems to work fine. I'll commit it to trunk
<bdrung> tumbleweed: trunk? did you a build test?
<tumbleweed> no, /me does that
<bdrung> ebroder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547823/
<ebroder> bdrung: __builtin__.open().AndReturn, not __builtin__.FunctionToMock()
<bdrung> ebroder: this fails with: AttributeError: MockMethod has no attribute "readlines". Did you remember to put your mocks in replay mode?
<ebroder> bdrung: You need to call self.mox.ReplayAll() before actually trying to use the mocks
<bdrung> ebroder: i should go in bed instead of coding. ;)
<bdrung> ebroder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547824/
<tumbleweed> bdrung: hmm, natty's pylint seems pickier than squeezes, it won't be landing in trunk quite yet...
<ebroder> bdrung: Hmm, also, if your test class subclasses mox.MoxTestBase instead of unittest.WhateverItIs, it'll automatically create a self.mox object for you and cleanup when the test is done
<ebroder> I don't know where I learned that from, because I can't find it in the docs at the moment...
<bdrung> ebroder: class UpdateMaintainerTestCase(mox.MoxTestBase): --> AttributeError: 'UpdateMaintainerTestCase' object has no attribute 'mox'
<ebroder> Uh...you may need to do super(UpdateMaintainerTestCase, self).setUp() in your setup method
<ebroder> (at the top of, rather)
<ebroder> bdrung: Let me see if I can drudge up a test case
<ebroder> Err, example case, rather
<bdrung> ebroder: you can use test_update_maintainer as example (only two functions to overwrite)
<ebroder> bdrung: Looking closer, I don't think you actually want to use mox itself, which is designed for keeping track of the calls that get made to the things you're stubbing out. But mox does have a helper library for replacing functions and putting them back when you're done. Let me see if I can make that work for what you want
<bdrung> tumbleweed: isn't max-line-length=80 the default?
<tumbleweed> bdrung: sure, but it's also a style choice we stand by
 * tumbleweed must go to bed
<ebroder> bdrung: http://pastebin.com/1rpguR3r is the patch I came up with. It really uses a helper library that mox ships with more than mox itself, but it's maybe a little cleaner
<bdrung> ebroder: thanks. that clean and works.
<randy_> I use dh_auto-configure  in rules file,but it auto with --linux-gnu-x64-86 (I forget how it write),so it can't configure the optin and exit 1,and to desable it
<azeem_> randy_: what adds --linux-gnu-x64-86?
<randy_> azeem_, I don't add it,I package ffmpeg
<azeem_> so where does it come from?
<randy_> azeem_, I said ,the dh_auto_configure in rules file,when I packaged,it will add auto
<azeem_> sorry, I don't understand you
<randy_> azeem_, the source is came gorm svn
<randy_> azeem_, and folloe debian maint-guide
<ari-tczew> randy_: do you base on package from archive?
<ari-tczew> if so, please look in debian/changelog
<randy_> azeem_, thank you,I will come back in the noon,the recess time is over,thank you,I don't donw the package from apt-get source.Tkan you
<randy_> azeem_, are you online,I'm come back
<randy_> I use dh_auto-configure  in rules file,but it auto with --linux-gnu-x64-86 (I forget how it is),so it can't configure the optin and exit 1,and to desable it
<randy_> I use the source from svn,not apt-get source
<randy_> I use dh_auto-configure  in rules file,but it auto with --linux-gnu-x64-86 (I forget how it is),so it can't configure the optin and exit 1,and to desable it
<randy_> I use the source from svn,not apt-get source
<yasser> Hi
<yasser> i cant put my password when i type any sudo command in the terminal
<yasser> could you help me
<dotblank> w00t was able to make my first package using pbuilder
<bdrung> tumbleweed: merged and pushed
<ari-tczew> how can I restore my ssh key? seems it to be lost after migrate from gnome to kde
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: it should still be present in ~/.ssh/
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: there is ird_rsa, id_rsa.pub and known_hosts. however, software couldn't see them - like bzr or filezilla
<kklimonda> id_rsa should be your key (unless something overwrote it) - what do you mean by couldn't see? maybe you just don't have a ssh agent running and you have to unlock key every time you use it?
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: every time? it's a joke
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: why? I'm sure that there is an ssh agent for KDE you can use.
<ari-tczew> hggdh: ping on bug 663925
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 663925 in ncmpcpp (Ubuntu Maverick) "ncmpcpp (version < 0. 5.4) can cause unexpected deletion of files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663925
<hggdh> ari-tczew: will look at it this week
<hggdh> ari-tczew: got busy with work, sorry
<ari-tczew> hggdh: ok
<bdrung> Laney: around?
<bdrung> soren: can you fix "Access to a protected member _blocks of a client class" in submittodebian?
#ubuntu-motu 2010-12-28
<hggdh> ari-tczew: bug 663925 has now a debdiff for Maverick. I tested it OK
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 663925 in ncmpcpp (Ubuntu Maverick) "ncmpcpp (version < 0. 5.4) can cause unexpected deletion of files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663925
<ari-tczew> hggdh: I'll have a look tomorrow.
<hggdh> ari-tczew: cool, and thank you for the ping on it
<udienz> micahg, there?
<udienz> ari-tczew, can you unsubscribe ubuntu-sponsors fo my bug 694704
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 694704 in gnome-icon-theme-blankon (Ubuntu) "Please upgrade gnome-icon-theme-blankon" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694704
<udienz> my mistake :)
<udienz> thanks before
<tumbleweed> udienz: sponsors unsubsrcibed
<udienz> tumbleweed, thanks!
<udienz> tumbleweed, about ftbfs at udd.debian.org. all ftbfs must be solved before natty?
<tumbleweed> that would be ideal, practically we normally release with a few ftbfs in universe
<udienz> tumbleweed, that mean all ftbfs in main is very urgent?
<tumbleweed> yes, and the universe ones too, but there aren't enough motus for everything in universe to be perfect
<tumbleweed> udienz: can you please forward your gnome-gpg fix to gnome-gpg upstream (they are in launchpad, so you can do a bzr merge request)
<udienz> ok done
<tumbleweed> that works too :)
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: there are enough motus, but we don't have enough time ;)
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: that means not enough motus :P
<cdbs> Well, we do have many MOTUs, but not everyone has time
<udienz> not enough motus to spend all times to fix ftbfs
<udienz> :p
<tumbleweed> udienz: yeah, I haven't done any in ages, I've been busy with other stuff
<cdbs> I have worked here and there since I became MOTU, FTBFS fixing is something which requires patience and time
<tumbleweed> udienz: Thank you for your contribution to Ubuntu. :)
<udienz> :)
<ari-tczew> cdbs: I remember that you started contribution with papercuts fixing.
<cdbs> ari-tczew: no, my very first upload was a merge
<cdbs> I began papercut fixing quite later
<ari-tczew> cdbs: are you still interested in papercuts?
<cdbs> ari-tczew: of course I am
<cdbs> ari-tczew: but I am busy in school work nowadays, see http://blog.expatsinksa.com/?p=59
<cdbs> udienz: referring to bug #694985 , it appears that xchat-gnome doesn't use binutils-gold
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 694985 in xchat-gnome (Ubuntu) "FTBFS xchat-gnome 1:0.26.1-1ubuntu3 in Natty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694985
<cdbs> So it would be better if you changed the changelog entry to:
<cdbs> Fix FTBFS due to ld --no-add-needed
<tumbleweed> cdbs: err it doesn't go out of its way to not use gold, gold is the standard linker in natty, isn't it?
<cdbs> hmm? I don't think so, is it?
<tumbleweed> anyway, yes that is a no-add-neded change
<cdbs> tumbleweed: no it ain't
<cdbs> it isn't the default builder, its still binutils (the gnu one)
<cdbs> err, both are GNU, but still ld is being used, not ld.gold . and package binutils-gold is not being installed on build
<cdbs> g2g
<Wallch_Developer> Hi!! We just released a very stable first version of Wallch .. Please consider of making a review to it --> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/wallch
<Wallch_Developer> This is the last upload for Wallch version 1. The program is fully checked for bugs and functionality, so a review is really welcome :).. Thanks anyway
<ari-tczew> reffering to cdbs' answer, I think that the most efficient Ubuntu development is maintenance QR strategy and looking for new contributors. :)
<ari-tczew> looking for new contributors works like snowball effect
<ari-tczew> lucas__: udd page seems to be not updated
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: is there any script to prepare clean rebuild? (-Xbuild1)
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: he dosen't rebuild ubuntu that often
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: ah, I thought that this is automatically on machine
<tumbleweed> dpkg-source -x; cd foo; dch -l build 'No-change rebuild for foo (LP: #bar)'; debuild -S
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: debuild requires update-maintainer :/
<tumbleweed> the udd ftbfs package should (I assume) only show FTBFSs from the last rebuild where ubuntu hasn't uploaded it since
<tumbleweed> s/package/page/
<tumbleweed> err  yes, thow  an update-maintainer in there
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: hmmm shouldn't rebuild include update-maintainer?
<tumbleweed> that's what I'm saying, yes
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: cool it works, thanks. could you make a script for u-d-t? ;)
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: heh, file a request bug, sounds like a vaguely useful thing to have
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: bug 695015
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 695015 in ubuntu-dev-tools (Ubuntu) "[wishlist] rebuildpackage script" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/695015
<tumbleweed> bdrung: ok, got another branch for you. It started as mirror support in syncpackage, and grew legs...
<bdrung> tumbleweed: can we have an object (SourcePackage) instead?
<tumbleweed> bdrung: any particular reason?
<tumbleweed> bdrung: you want to combine it with lp/madison related bits?
<bdrung> tumbleweed: it's easier to understand and to use. __init__ would get the name and maybe the version. a download method would download it...
<bdrung> tumbleweed: i was thinking about creating a SourcePackage object for sponsor-patch
<tumbleweed> bdrung: ok, but that wil lneed lp / madison to determine the component
<bdrung> tumbleweed: maybe we can should inherit a UbuntuSourcePackage and DebianSourcePackage
<tumbleweed> yeah, probably sane
<bdrung> tumbleweed: either the component is specified on instantiation of lp/madision is used
<tumbleweed> I guess I'd better rename it to archives too, then
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: oh! people doing rebuilds without update-maintainer
<bdrung> tumbleweed: the object can either instantiated with a dsc url or with providing name, version, component. we need a download and extract method.
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: check last milion doko's uploads
<bdrung> ari-tczew: but the policy requires update-maintainer for rebuilds!
<ari-tczew> bdrung: show me this policy
<ari-tczew> and tell this one to doko
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: I didn't used to update-maintainer rebuilds either (and people even complained when I *did*), but bdrung then re-read the policy :)
<bdrung> ari-tczew: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField
<ari-tczew> bdrung: [   ] Choice 3: Change Maintainer on any change (including binary rebuild)
<ari-tczew> bdrung: but this is "No-change" upload ;)
<bdrung> ari-tczew: you change debian/changelog
<bdrung> :P
<ari-tczew> bdrung: this is not clear for me. nobody use update-maintainer for rebuilds
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: we can't do binary rebuilds in lp, we can only do source rebuilds
<bdrung> ari-tczew: the new update-maintainer will update the maintainer field if the target series is not a debian release
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed, bdrung: ok, this is not problem for me to use update-maintainer, but there are a couple of people who don't use this command. we should inform them.
<ari-tczew> coolbhavi, fabrice IIRC
<tumbleweed> if we have changed *anything* in the package, we should update the maintainer. This is why pkgbinarymangler changes the maintianer in the debs it builds, even when they are from pristine debian sources.
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: correct
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: maybe send mass mail to all motus?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: sounds overkill, rather send a mail to ubuntu-devel
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: there is no guarantee that they will read if you want send mail to listmail
<kklimonda> what's the point? we change maintainer when we do make changes to indicate that original maintainer should not be contacted. no-change rebuild are, by definition, no-change.
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: there's no guarantee they'll do what you say anyway
<kklimonda> we may add a new changelog entry but it doesn't modify package in any meaningful way.
<tumbleweed> kklimonda: agreed that it's a relatively minor issue, the big point is that the automated tools should do the right thing.
<bdrung> ari-tczew: our tools should update the maintainer for rebuilds. if a motu doesn't update the maintainer it's not that problematic thank to the pkgbinarymangler.
<geser> I don't see the point in changing the Maintainer in no-change rebuilds but not in syncs which are sort-of similar
<ari-tczew> geser: not in syncs? I don't get it
<udienz> tumbleweed, doko ping via emails
<geser> bdrung: the poll isn't specific if the options apply to binary packages and/or source packages
<bdrung> geser: good point
<tumbleweed> udienz: yeah I'm replying
<geser> ari-tczew: when we sync a package, we don't modify the source package maintainer either
<geser> and I don't see a big difference between a sync and a no-change rebuild
<jpds> Don't the buildd's mangle the Maintainer field anyway?
<tumbleweed> jpds: in the binary, yes
<jpds> And that's all that matters.
<ari-tczew> geser, tumbleweed, bdrung, jpds: ok what's the conclusion? I want to upload Xbuild1 to fix 2 bugs and dunno whether change maintainer field or not.
<geser> IMHO no change is needed
<micahg> +1
<bdrung> ari-tczew: both options seems to be ok.
<geser> if you would sync that version right now, the resulting debs would be similar (compared to the rebuild) but didn't have the maintainer change
<bdrung> i have a strange build failure: "fakeroot debian/rules clean binary" works, but "dpkg-buildpackage" fails. packages: audacious 2.4.2. grab the experimental branch from http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-multimedia/audacious.git;a=summary
<ari-tczew> ok so I'm not changing field
<ari-tczew> bdrung: what's the build error output?
<bdrung> ari-tczew: it fails to link
<bdrung> ari-tczew: src/libaudtag/util.c:154: undefined reference to `cfg'
<bdrung> and other undefined references to `cfg'
<ari-tczew> bdrung: did you check upstream svn/git for updates?
<bdrung> ari-tczew: it's their latest release
<ari-tczew> last time I fixed one FTBFS related to audacious which I cherry-picked fix from upstream svn
<Bachstelze> bdrung: probably the same "LDFLAGS instead of LIBS" error as everything else
<Bachstelze> or is it in Maverick?
<bdrung> Bachstelze: it fails on maverick, too
<bdrung> and experimental
<ari-tczew> bdrung: did you look there? http://hg.atheme.org/audacious-plugins/
<bdrung> ari-tczew: audacious, not audacious-plugins
<ari-tczew> bdrung: anyway, you know what I mean
<ari-tczew> bdrung: from my investigating, only this could be ok: http://hg.atheme.org/audacious/audacious/rev/af52da71e22f
<bdrung> ari-tczew: yes. src/audacious/audconfig.h hasn't changed in their master branch.
<ari-tczew> bdrung: why src/audacious/audconfig.h ? ftbfs looks on src/libaudtag/util.c:154
<bdrung> ari-tczew: src/audacious/audconfig.h defines the cfg structure.
<ari-tczew> bdrung: and you guess that link which I passed won't fix ftbfs?
<bdrung> ari-tczew: i'll try it.
<ari-tczew> bdrung: I encourage also to try package new upstream release 2.4
<bdrung> ari-tczew: 2.4.2 is their latest release and this build failure prevents me from doing so.
<bdrung> ari-tczew: that patch lets the package compile.
<ari-tczew> bdrung: so it fixes FTBFS?
<bdrung> ari-tczew: yes
<ari-tczew> I'm pleased
<tumbleweed> bdrung: something to consider with this mirror suport I'm adding is that we lose the security of downloading from https://lp. Do you think we should also pull a dsc from lp for verification?
<bdrung> tumbleweed: why do we loose the security?
<tumbleweed> there's no cryptographic assurance that th edsc you got from your mirror is the same as th eone lp as
<tumbleweed> apt checks signed package lists, we aren't using those
<bdrung> tumbleweed: ok. the verification would be nice.
<bdrung> tumbleweed: pull dsc from lp and the other files from the mirror.
<bdrung> tumbleweed: i don't think that we need dget.
<tumbleweed> bdrung: seems reasonable
<tumbleweed> obviously when a debian package hasn't been imported into lp yet, we can't do that, but that's ok
<bdrung> tumbleweed: the package should be first in lp and afterwards hit the mirror. otherwise something is really broken
<tumbleweed> bdrung: debian package, not ubuntu package
<bdrung> tumbleweed: oh, yes.
<bdrung> tumbleweed: can we check debian packages with the debian keyring?
<tumbleweed> all udt scripts seem to have been using -u / --allow-unauthenticated, but I think it's perfectly plausible to use the debian keyring
<tumbleweed> at least for this corner case
<tumbleweed> even with a reasonable amount of pessimism, this job has turned out to be a lot bigger than I expected :/
<bdrung> tumbleweed: or better idea: check Release -> check Packages -> download package
<tumbleweed> Packages can get quite big
<bdrung> ok, then it's a bad idea.
<tumbleweed> the curse of living in the third world is knowing the sizes of many source packages :)
<bdrung> then we are at: grab dsc file from launchpad. for packages from debian: if the dsc is not in launchpad, check if the package is signed by the debian keyring. if not give the user a warning and proceed.
<tumbleweed> yes, I think that's great (and much better than where we currently are)
<bdrung> tumbleweed: i have a local mirror of lucid, maverick, natty, testing, and unstable. ;)
<tumbleweed> I can't justify the bandwidth costs for that, so I use apt-cacher-ng (but I run a full mirror at my university)
<bdrung> tumbleweed: i have one offline pc. i sync the complete mirror to an external hard drive, carry the hard drive to the offline pc, and sync the mirror to the pc. then i have access to the complete archive.
<kklimonda> tumbleweed: you pay for the transferred data?
<tumbleweed> kklimonda: indeed, 5G caps are standard, I have 25G and pay ~ZAR50 per G after that
<tumbleweed> you can get uncapped, but it's generally slow and 3 times the price
<kklimonda> tumbleweed: sounds like fun. not. Where do you live?
<tumbleweed> kklimonda: cape town
<lucas__> ari-tczew: what do you mean? (Re: udd page not updated)
<tumbleweed> kklimonda: it's mostly ok, I do big jobs at university or on colo servers. All south africans wait for cheap, fast uncapped broadband :)
<kklimonda> tumbleweed: at least you don't have to worry about snow ;)
<tumbleweed> heh, yeah, my car aircon was broken for the last month. it was hell :)
 * bdrung has enough snow.
<ari-tczew> lucas__: http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi looks like out-of-date
 * kklimonda still isn't sure whether he'll make it back home tomorrow :/
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: where are you right now?
<kklimonda> at my mother's house, near Bialystok
<lucas__> ari-tczew: define out of date, please
<cdbs> tumbleweed: You are lucky enough to have the stuff at your univ to run a mirror :D
<ari-tczew> lucas__: this page shows FTBFS which were fixed
<tumbleweed> cdbs: the mirror is one of the biggest bandwidth users on campus (although mostly after-hours), our IT department hate my guts :)
<ari-tczew> cdbs: referring to our discussion ~2 hours ago, I think that the best way to development of Ubuntu is looking for new contributors :)
<ari-tczew> cdbs: and I really understand your case with school as I had to limit my time devoted for Ubuntu development due to logistics competition
<cdbs> hmm
<cdbs> ari-tczew: of course, new contributors are always welcome
<lucas__> ari-tczew: that's possible, the data isn't live data. the rebuilds are triggered manually from time to time
<ari-tczew> lucas__: tumbleweed explained me this case. I thought that there is a special machine which rebuilds all archive periodically.
<cdbs> ari-tczew: of course not
<ari-tczew> cdbs: not what?
<cdbs> the Ubuntu archive packages need to be manually rebuilt in case of library changes, etc
<cdbs> ari-tczew: ^
<joaopinto> cdbs, that is not that obvious :)
<cdbs> joaopinto: ?
<joaopinto> if there were sufficient resources, rebuilding the entire archive frequently would be proper QA
<cdbs> of course
<tumbleweed> lp has the fascilities for archive-rebuilds, but I haven't seen any in a while
<joaopinto> I was comment just your "of course" :P
<joaopinto> commenting
<cdbs> okie
<cdbs> tumbleweed: oh, in case you didn't recognise, I am bilalakhtar
<tumbleweed> cdbs: I know who you are :)
<joaopinto> in 100 years from now we are likely to have hw that will  rebuild the current entire archive in a few seconds  :P
<cdbs> But the archive would have become bigger by then
<cdbs> joaopinto: if the size of archive remains constant, then that would be possible in around 20 years
<cdbs> :P
<geser> tumbleweed: using LP for an archive-rebuild slows down PPA builds for a whole week
<tumbleweed> geser: yeah, that's why I noticed them in the past :) 0 priority doesn't seem to be enough
<ari-tczew> hggdh: investigaing into your debdiff... I guess that this is SRU, not security issue. is there any case to be hacked due to this bug?
<Wallch_Developer> Any moderator from http://revu.ubuntuwire.com here?
<hggdh> ari-tczew: I do not think so, upstream is clear on the reason -- in some situations, they were removing ..
<hggdh> ari-tczew: this is, nevertheless, a security issue -- data loss
<ari-tczew> Wallch_Developer: https://launchpad.net/~revu-admins/+members#active
<ari-tczew> hggdh: I see no reason to maintenance Applied-Upstream tga if you have tag Origin
<ari-tczew> s/tga/tag*
<Wallch_Developer> ari-tczew: thank you :)
<sagaci> does motu do the multiverse repo too
<ari-tczew> sagaci: yes
<sagaci> seems like a pretty big job
<ari-tczew> sagaci: that's right
 * kklimonda wonderes how many man-hours are wasted every year by people packaging software.
<kklimonda> wondered... heh
<kklimonda> wonderes even.. heh..
<hggdh> ari-tczew: I do not think it is incompatible -- it was applied upstream, but on a newer version; and I did take it from upstream
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: could you be more verbosity?
<ari-tczew> hggdh: anyway, I gave ACK and subscribed ubuntu-security-sponsors
<hggdh> ari-tczew: thank you for your help
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: s/verbosity/verbose
<ari-tczew> hggdh: you're welcome
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: thousands of people work on packaging software for countless distributions - this is pretty much pointless activity in the bigger picture.
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: what's your vision of future?
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: wars over scarce resources.. j)
<kklimonda> j)
<kklimonda> hmm
<kklimonda> ;)
<kklimonda> stupid keyboard
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: hmm.. merge all distros into one big Linux project?
<ari-tczew> merge Debian and Ubuntu => Debuntu or Ubian :>
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: I believe that at some point we'll have to say that Ubuntu is a small dev platform that 3rd party developers develop for. And they release software, deal with bugs, prepare updates etc.
<kklimonda> I'd rather see all but 5 or 6 distributions being abandoned.
<kklimonda> I'm not sure if a merge of debian and ubuntu is something that can happen - but mostly for political reasons, not technical ones.
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: maybe you should consider about session at UDS about this case
<Bachstelze> kklimonda: the problem is that upstream is generally not willing to do any OS-specific work, so someone else will have to do the packaging anyway
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: perhaps - on the other way uds is about short-term plans and this is a long-term idea - there has been some discussions about it in Orlando, but the truth is this topis is a complicated one, and there isn't even consensus that this is actually a good idea.
<kklimonda> Bachstelze: for most projects there is no os-specific work other than packaging.
<Bachstelze> kklimonda: multiplied by the number of OSes ;) If upstream starts doing Ubuntu-specific work, other distros are going to say "hey you do it for Ubuntu, can you do it for my distro too?"
<Bachstelze> because a lot of other distros have even less manpower than we do
<Bachstelze> so first the number fo distros must be dramatically reduced, andI don't see it happening
<kklimonda> Bachstelze: I care about Ubuntu and Debian - in my opinion there are too many distributions and it is part of the problem we have.
<Bachstelze> I agree, but it's just not going to happen
<Bachstelze> it sure would be nice, though, for example with the crapload of linking errors in natty, it would be easier to have upstream fix those than patching everything ourselves
<Bachstelze> which is just not going to happen on time, either, there's just too many of them
<kklimonda> well, we can only work on getting Ubuntu that much better, and packaging for Ubuntu that much easier,and distributing software that much "faster" that developer will feel it's a good idea to package for Ubuntu, just as they are doing for OSX or Windows.
<Wallch_Developer> has anyone time to review a project at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com? Here is the link if anyone wants :) --> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/wallch
<Bachstelze> an interesting thig to explore would be: for every open source project, there has to be at least one user (or, even better, an upsteam dev) who is also an avid Ubuntu user, and therefore more likely to do the packaging work for that particular project
<Bachstelze> maybe a lot of people thik "yes, it would be cool to work on packaging that project I like for Ubuntu, but the package is alreeady there, so I guess they don't need me"
<kklimonda> well, that would be perfect
<Bachstelze> brb dinner
<ari-tczew> Wallch_Developer: you and your supporters don't need to spam
<Wallch_Developer> we don't spam, just we need a review :P
<ari-tczew> Wallch_Developer: I understand but you doing it too visibly.
<ari-tczew> I'm looking right now at wallch.
<ari-tczew> There are too much concerns.
<Wallch_Developer> yes because now that is christmas we have free time
<Wallch_Developer> ari-tczew: :-/
<Wallch_Developer> ari-tczew: what are the concerns?
<ari-tczew> Wallch_Developer: I'll comment on revu in ~5 minutes.
<Wallch_Developer> nice..! Thanks men :)
<ari-tczew> s/men/man
<Wallch_Developer> yeah right.. Thanks man 8-)
<ari-tczew> Wallch_Developer: commented.
<hakermania> ari-tczew: Thx for the comments :) I have 2 questions: 1) Would be nice if upstream have a look on them. http://paste.ubuntu.com/548314/ ->What exactly should I make? You had no error messages at all, only warnings, mainly coming from ignoring results of C functions :) 2) Would be nice if you could send source to Bazaar only for REVU. It’s easier for reviewers to control your improvements. -> I don't get it :D
<RoAkSoAx>  /win 10
<ari-tczew> hakermania: well, when I was trying to get clementine I was using Bazaar. Look at https://code.launchpad.net/~ari-tczew/clementine/REVU
<Bachstelze> kklimonda: so basically we need to reach out to all those potential maintainers, even if they work on only one package, that's one less package for the rest of us to work on
<ari-tczew> hakermania: how create a branch you will find on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment/Documentation/NewUpstream
<Bachstelze> hakermania: warnings are just as bad as error, the thought that they aren't is a plague
<Bachstelze> s/error/errors/
<hakermania> Bachstelze: If you make a program like:
<hakermania> #include <stslib.h>
<hakermania> system("echo Hello");
<Bachstelze> IMO everything should be compiled -pedantic -Wall -Werror
<hakermania> you will get error: Warning: Ignoring return value of system()
<hakermania> is this logical?
<Bachstelze> yes
<hakermania> Bachstelze: No, it isn;t actually :/
<Bachstelze> yes it is
<Bachstelze> you shouldn't use system() for that
<Bachstelze> or at all, for that matter
<ari-tczew> hakermania: in general, it's hard to find these warnings during build, so I pointed to fix it upstream. guess that Wallch_Developer should has a look
<kklimonda> Bachstelze: no, we just have to make it so easy packagefor Ubuntu, and make Ubuntu so popular, that developers are going to package it themselves because this way they can reach enough new users.
<Bachstelze> kklimonda: but their software is packaged already, why would they do it themselves? we need people with a strong desire to work for Ubuntu, not just reach new users
<Bachstelze> kklimonda: or we just stop packaging stuff and tell upstream "if you want it in Ubuntu, package it yourself"?
 * micahg doesn't think upstreams should have to deal with distro specific stuff
<kklimonda> Bachstelze: but there should be very little work on Ubuntu, or rather it should be focused on so called platform. There are more and more new foss projects, getting people interested in maintaining work on Ubuntu will only get harder.
<kklimonda> micahg: they already deal with Windows and OSX
<micahg> kklimonda: yes, because neither has a decent way to distribute packages, a lot of upstreams also make binaries for Linux
<kklimonda> Bachstelze: yes - in my opinion we should create a system that is easy enough to deploy for that they can do it themselves.
<kklimonda> micahg: both will have software stores soon. but my point is that developers are capable of doing os-specific work if the target audience is big enough.
<micahg> kklimonda: I think we'd rather have them focus on their area of expertise than ours
<micahg> kklimonda: for example, I think it's more worthwhile for them to fix bugs submitted by our users than to maintain packaging
<kklimonda> micahg: packaging really should be as easy as clicking one button, and another to release it on software-center
<hakermania> ari-tczew: Both have spent equal effort on this app :P :) So, we are both developers of it, but I want to show a more complicated personality (hahahaha) and so I dind't name myself as Wallch_Developer_No_1
<Bachstelze> kklimonda: not going to happen, packaging is just way too complex
<kklimonda> Bachstelze: it'sactually really easy for vast majority of software.
<Wallch_Developer> kklimonda: i agree with you :P Just for the packaging.. ( if it could happen ) ..
<Bachstelze> kklimonda: look at all the FTBFSs in Natty, some, maybe most, are on really simple packages (e.g. wvdial)
<Bachstelze> a lot of bad things can happen, and then what are you going to do when upstream will say 'I clicked your button, it gave me an error, fix it"
<kklimonda> Bachstelze: it wouldn't be a problem if software updates were separated from os updates.
<micahg> kklimonda: this would also require the upstreams to be familiar with the distro processes (SRU, security updates, freezes)
<Bachstelze> kklimonda: define "OS"? A BSD-style "base system" separate from third-party software? That would only delay such problems, not eliminate them
<kklimonda> micahg: there would be no such processes - developers would update their software and their pace, in a way they find is the most fitting for their softwate.
<Bachstelze> the software would still run, but next time you try to compile it, kaboom
<micahg> kklimonda: that won't work for Debian or Ubuntu, maybe arch
<kklimonda> micahg: but maybe it's a good idea to ask ourselves "what would work best for users and developers?" - Ubuntu is not a goal by itself.
<micahg> kklimonda: that only works in the Windows/OS X world, not a distro
<micahg> kklimonda: stability is key for a lot of users
<kklimonda> it's just a mean to get software from developers to uses.
<kklimonda> micahg: and they would have a very stable system. right now a lot of users are left with broken system every 6 months.
<kklimonda> their other option is to stick with LTS and outdated (in term of features) software
<kklimonda> micahg: I'm just wondering  if we are still aiming at being a software distribution, or the os built on foss
<hakermania> ari-tczew: I need help on making a branch. The link you sent me really confused me. I've seen something from launchpad about 'branch'. So, what do I do here:  http://i53.tinypic.com/14munhj.jpg ?
<kklimonda> Bachstelze: most ftbfs in natty could be easily fixed by upstream devs, their usets would't be aware of this problem.
<ari-tczew> hakermania: you're not importing, you just creating
<Bachstelze> kklimonda: true, but the fact is that the problams are there now, it's pointless to say "it's upstream's fault", even if it's true
<kklimonda> Bachstelze: I'm not really saying that.
<ari-tczew> hakermania: I'll quote you commands
<ari-tczew> hakermania: get into source package
<ari-tczew> hakermania: cd wallch-1.0
<ari-tczew> hakermania: bzr init-repo wallch/revu
<kklimonda> Bachstelze: the ftbfs we get are something that they will have to fix anyway, if we were just delivering platform for them they would be able to fix their own mistakes (with our passive help)
<ari-tczew> sorry, wrong
<ari-tczew> hakermania: another: 1st bzr init-repo wallch/revu
<ari-tczew> hakermania: then go to revu directory and copy there all your sources from wallch-1.0
<Bachstelze> kklimonda: I fail to see how that would make any difference, in both cases they will fix them when they see fit, and with equivalent amounts of work
<Bachstelze> kklimonda: but I agree that some parts of the system (e.g. the build toolchain) are moving too fast
<Bachstelze> expecially since they aren't really relevant to anyone
<kklimonda> Bachstelze: actually, most of us are not familiar with code we are"maintaining" so our fixes for various bugs are suboptimal. It duplicates work.
<Bachstelze> certainly not tu users, and not to developers either, since new software builds just as fine with gcc 4.2 or 4.3 than with gcc 4.5
<kklimonda> Bachstelze: if software updates were left to developers and separated from os updates we would get a much more stable os - the question is how much less stable would software become.
<Bachstelze> that's where I think a BSD-style "base system vs. third party software" would be good in Ubuntu, even if we were to maintain both parts, we could do so at different speeds
<hakermania> ari-tczew:  'bzr init-repo wallch/revu' :  bzr: ERROR: No such file: u'/home/alex/Desktop/ALL/REAL70/wallch-1.0/wallch/revu/': [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/alex/Desktop/ALL/REAL70/wallch-1.0/wallch/revu/'
<Bachstelze> e.g. the "base system" would change only at LTS releases
<maco> i kinda like that idea
<ari-tczew> hakermania: do it in REAL70 directory
<hakermania> ari-tczew: Cool : Shared repository with trees (format: 2a) Location:  shared repository: wallch-1.0/revu  Now?
<ari-tczew> hakermania: You didn't see my sentences:  [20:28] <ari-tczew> hakermania: another: 1st bzr init-repo wallch/revu [20:28] <ari-tczew> hakermania: then go to revu directory and copy there all your sources from wallch-1.0
<hakermania> ari-tczew: I did,  "another 1st bzr init-repo wallch/revu" ????? "go to revu directory and COPY" ???? I cannot understand. :(
<ari-tczew> omg
<kklimonda> !omg | ari-tczew
<ubottu> ari-tczew: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: I don't care
<hakermania> ari-tczew: Sorry for the inconvenience :(
<ari-tczew> hakermania: don't be in wallch-1.0 directory
<ari-tczew> I was wrong
<hakermania> ari-tczew: Yes, the command 'bzr init-repo wallch-1.0/revu' worked!!! After this?
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: you don't care that it's annoying? There are almost 200 other people here and quite a lot of them do care so please, care about it too. It's not enough to betechnically profficient, yougeneral attitude is also important.
<ari-tczew> hakermania: bzr init-repo wallch/revu
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: ban me then
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: it's not an argument
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: I can use my time more useful than pointless discussions.
<hakermania> ari-tczew: Listen, the command worked and created /home/alex/Desktop/ALL/REAL70/wallch-1.0/revu/.bzr which contains branch-format  branch-lock/  README  repository/
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: it's not pointelss, your attitude was the main counter argument in you motu process, I'd rather see you work on it now that you are motu than ignore the problem.
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: My fix for this problem is following: to all folks who have concerns to me: improve your social life
<ari-tczew> hakermania: I told you wallch/revu not wallch-1.0/revu
<hakermania> ari-tczew: I know, but wallch/revu nowhere works. (Inside or outside the source folder)
<ari-tczew> hakermania: it should be outside of the source
<hakermania> ari-tczew: No, I get no such file error :/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/548334/
<crimsun> ari-tczew: Speaking as someone who has had to soften his tone, please try to remember that we try to be inclusive, and attitude counts a great deal.
<ari-tczew> crimsun: could you tell more about first part of your sentence?
<ari-tczew> crimsun: could you sponsor something for me @main?
<crimsun> ari-tczew: I've become less abrupt over the past several years.
<hakermania> Guys, please....?
<ari-tczew> hakermania: be patient
<hakermania> No, I don't mean that i need an answer, i mean that I think the issue about your attitude should be over.
<crimsun> hakermania: agreed
<ari-tczew> crimsun: nice to hear that there is no only stiff people
<ari-tczew> hakermania: try: bzr init-repo revu
<ari-tczew> hakermania: then copy all files from wallch-1.0 to revu
<hakermania> ari-tczew: Thank you, a revu/ directory was created beside the wallch-1.0 directory. How exactly will i 'copy' the files form wallch-1.0/ to REVU? I only know about 'dputting' to REVU (dput -f *changes etc)
<ari-tczew> hakermania: locally you have just directory
<hakermania> ari-tczew: Oh, now I get you ;)
<ari-tczew> yeeaahhhh bingo
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: your comments just make it clear that there is some problem with your attitude, ignoring it won't make it disappear. We can do that though, t's not my place to to teach you how to behave.
<ari-tczew> crimsun: have you got time?
<hakermania> ari-tczew: Haha :P Think that I was ready to ask you what command to use :P Ok, done, wallch-1.0/* has gone to revu/ :) What's next?
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: let associate with micahg and try to get out me from there
<ari-tczew> I'm pretty sure that it will be benefit for development.
<ari-tczew> hakermania: try bzr commit
<ari-tczew> (in revu directory)
<crimsun> ari-tczew: in 15 minutes, yes
<ari-tczew> crimsun: I'd like to bse sponsored by you
<ari-tczew> is it possible?
<crimsun> ari-tczew: please check then; I'll have time to look
<ari-tczew> crimsun: can I subscribe you to bug?
<crimsun> ari-tczew: just tell me the bug #, please
<ari-tczew> crimsun: bug 693635
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 693635 in curl (Ubuntu) "Merge curl 7.21.2-4 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693635
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: we are all adults, I find discussing matter preferable to just kicking people out.
<ari-tczew> crimsun: I have more if you have time
<hakermania> kklimonda: I'm not
<hakermania> :P
<micahg> kklimonda: don't forget we have teenage MOTUs as well :)
<ari-tczew> micahg: I'm adult
<hakermania> micahg: Not interested
<micahg> ari-tczew: I know that, I didn't say you were a teenager
<hakermania> ari-tczew: bzr: ERROR: No WorkingTree exists for "file:///home/alex/Desktop/ALL/REAL70/revu/.bzr/checkout/".
<ari-tczew> hakermania: show me via pastebin command 'bzr status'
<kklimonda> micahg: true that - and still I find discussion preferable. :)
<hakermania> ari-tczew: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548343/
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: ok, you got it. I think that we are people and we shouldn't too much inflexible. we are not robots to live with policies, procedures and scripts. so I just use OMG
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: how do you get up in the morning? $ /etc/init.d/kklimonda start ?
<hakermania> I can't believe that three letters (omg) are being discussed 1 hour now. This issue has to be closed.
<hakermania> ari-tczew: What about the output error :) ?
<ari-tczew> hakermania: I have no problem with omg. As you see, other folks here feel bad with these 3 characters :(
<hakermania> hakermania: Ok, I haven' either, but let's follow some simple rules of this channel, especially you, being a MOTU or something :/
<ari-tczew> hakermania: I don't know. maybe someone else can help.
<ari-tczew> hakermania: maybe try to register manually on launchpad as you tried
<hakermania> And, what should I place into this field? http://i53.tinypic.com/14munhj.jpg
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: it's about your attitude in general (which has been discussed on at least one occasion), not about omg in particular (actually what tipped me off this time was your remark on my comment - if you don't care then why should we care about you?). It's a multi-cultural, multi-lingual community comprised of people of various age - we all have our differencess and we tend to argue but we all
<kklimonda> do it with respect. If that opinion puts me in the same camp as micahg or Laney then so be it.
<ari-tczew> hakermania: https://code.launchpad.net/~hakermania/+addbranch
<ari-tczew> hakermania: hosted type
<hakermania> ari-tczew: Name?
<ari-tczew> hakermania: wallch-revu
<hakermania> ari-tczew: OK :) Where do I execute bzr push --use-existing lp:~hakermania/+junk/wallch-revu ?
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: very odd case, how can I say...
<hakermania> B)
<hakermania> :D
<ari-tczew> hakermania: try bzr branch lp:~hakermania/+junk/wallch-revu
<hakermania> ari-tczew: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548354/
<ari-tczew> hakermania: dunno, leave it and improve package
<hakermania> ari-tczew: Ok, I leave it and upload next package version to revu. Thx for your effort to help me :)
<ari-tczew> hakermania: np
<ari-tczew> is it necessary to remove second value? libmysqlclient-dev | libmysqlclient15-dev
<ari-tczew> in Build-Depends
<micahg> ari-tczew: it's probably to ease backports
<ari-tczew> micahg: hm?
<hugo> hello
<hugo> i need awee bit of help with this whole .deb/ppa/ubuntu universe stuff
<hakermania> hugo: Tell us your problem
<hugo> first off, I already have a working .deb, but the permissions are set to me, and only me, how do i strip off the permissions?
<hakermania> hugo: chown user:group file
<hugo> second, does a ppa work with pre-compiled 64&32 bit executables?
<hugo> or do i need to upload the source code and it gets compiled automatically in launchpad.net?
<Bachstelze> hugo: the process for building a PPA package is the same than for building an official package
<hugo> so...
<Bachstelze> an official package can have a precompiled binary
<Bachstelze> ergo...
<hugo> yoh good
<hugo> oh*
<Bachstelze> s for your first question, not sure what you meant
<Bachstelze> the permissions of what?
<hugo> oh well... my .deb installs itself fine, but ALL the files, .so's, .png's belong to user 10001
<Bachstelze> that's very weird
<Bachstelze> you probably did something wrong when you built it
<hugo> maybe
<hugo> i could try building it as sudo
 * hugo is exploring irc
 * hugo thinks getting a .deb into the ubuntu universe will be very difficult and time consuming
<hugo> now how do you get a .deb into the ubuntu software center, do you have to go through the debian games group, and if it gets into debian it will get imported into ubuntu?
<Bachstelze> yes
<Quintasan> hugo: You can upload to Debian and sync in Ubuntu or contribute a package directly to Ubuntu
<ari-tczew> micahg: drop it or not?
<Bachstelze> technically you could get it in Ubuntu without getting it in Debian but that's generaly frowned upon
<hugo> im working on a game by the way, this is my project: http://mars-game.sourceforge.net/. I will put it in debian and ubuntu
<bdrung> tumbleweed: have you started working on the UbuntuSourcePackage object?
<Quintasan> hugo: The first approach is better since you only have to maintain it in Debian
<hugo> yeah
<Quintasan> hugo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete <-- this is what you want to know
<micahg> ari-tczew: what package and is it our diff?
<ari-tczew> micahg: yes, exim4
<hugo> after all the hassle of getting it in, you just have to upload the updated files and everyone is kept up to date right?
<hugo> what package?
<hugo> what diff?
<micahg> ari-tczew: it's not in natty ATM, are you saying Debian has it?
<Bachstelze> hugo: if by "the updated files" you mean "new releases" than no
<Bachstelze> then*
<hugo> uh-oh, what do i do to get the new releases in
<Bachstelze> you don't
<Bachstelze> they will get in the next Ubuntu releases
<Bachstelze> or you request a backport, but those aren't enabled by default
<Bachstelze> or you put them on a PPA
<micahg> or SRU for critical fixes
<Quintasan> If I understood him correctly he want to create a new package to both Debian and Ubuntu and wants to maintain it since he is also the author of the game
<hugo> yes, that is kind of true, im in charge of packaging for linux
<ari-tczew> micahg: not in natty?! https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exim4/4.72-2ubuntu1
<Quintasan> hugo: okay, I have sent you the packaging guide links on query, please read them if you don't know what to do.
<hugo> it is only updated if it is a critical update! hmmm...
<micahg> ari-tczew: I meant the alternative
<hugo> yes i will read it
<hugo> thank you
<ari-tczew> micahg: confused
<Bachstelze> hugo: it is not updated, the fix (and only the fix) is backported
<Quintasan> hugo: You're welcome.
<micahg> ari-tczew: the question you asked me about the alternative Build-dep, there's no alternative in natty
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: and referring to ignoring me: of course, you can, you can all ignore me, but then I won't do more for development. more free time for me, what a profits!
<hugo> huh?
<Bachstelze> hugo: say you have version 1.2 in Ubuntu Natty, and you find some nasty bug, and release version 1.3 that fixes this bug and adds some other features
<Bachstelze> then Ubuntu will take only the fix for the bug, and apply it to 1.2, it won't take the new features
<hugo> not updated? so I should only send Ubuntu a stable release, and only every six months, I think a PPA is more beneficial then
<ari-tczew> micahg: delta... - debian/control: Change build dependencies to MySQL 5.1.
<Bachstelze> and the package will still be 1.2, just with a higher Ubuntu revision number
<ari-tczew> micahg: libmysqlclient15-dev -> libmysqlclient-dev
<ari-tczew> micahg: and now Debian has it changed: libmysqlclient-dev | libmysqlclient15-dev,
<micahg> ari-tczew: that's fine to keep
<ari-tczew> micahg: so don't I need to remove second value?
<micahg> ari-tczew: correct
<ari-tczew> okok thanks
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: so it's like that? "I won't change, if you don't like me just kick me out, I don't care"?
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: quite of
<hugo> okay, thanks for explaining, the new features are not added until the next ubuntu release...
<micahg> kklimonda: I think this round is beyond the point of being useful, please take to PM to continue
<kklimonda> micahg: it's EOT on my part, there is no room for discussion.
<hugo> my .deb still isnt working properly, how do you remove the owner from a file?
<Bachstelze> hugo: you don't, a file always has an owner
<ari-tczew> kklimonda, micahg: I guess that I'm beginning to be addicted, maybe ban for me will be really useful?
<ari-tczew> (not sarcasm)
<tumbleweed> bdrung: started, and making some progress. Unfortunatly I had no time this evening and probably won't have any more until tomorrow evening.
<bdrung> tumbleweed: i was thinking about refactoring ubuntu-sponsors and split out the source pulling part.
<bdrung> s/ubuntu-sponsors/sponsor-patch/
<bdrung> tumbleweed: can you push your current status before going to bed. then i can look at it tomorrow and see how this could be combined with the sponsors-patch code.
<bdrung> tumbleweed: and please add doc strings to the code and look at the pylint output.
<bdrung> most of the pylint complains are valid.
#ubuntu-motu 2010-12-29
<bdrung> ari-tczew: "You can remove field XSBC-Original-Maintainer and move your person to Maintainer field as this package is not coming from Debian" - thats wrong (and dpkg-source will complain)
<bdrung> ari-tczew: the maintainer needs to have a @ubuntu.com address in Ubuntu.
<bdrung> ari-tczew: why should we upgrade to debhelper 8? what benefit does it bring us over debhelper 7?
<ari-tczew> bdrung: ah right, @ubuntu.com address.
<bdrung> ari-tczew: btw, i was referring to http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/wallch
<ari-tczew> bdrung: I know what are you reffering to.
<ari-tczew> bdrung: keeping up-to-dated QA standards
<paissad> guys, i have debian/patches/ & debian/.pc directories, i use quilt in order to apply the patches, ... i only set debian/source/format to "3.0 (quilt)"
<paissad> but except when i i manually copy (rsync) debian/.pc to sourceDir/.pc ... my build fails (debuild)
<paissad> actually, the patches from debian/patches are not considered automatically
<paissad> apart from have the patches in debian/patches & source/format, is there something i'm missing ?
<Bachstelze> paissad: did you add the patches to debian/patches/series ?
<paissad> Bachstelze, yes
<paissad> Bachstelze, actually i think i know what is the problem, 2 sec please
<paissad> actually, no i don't know what's the problem ^^
<Bachstelze> I'm not sure I understand either
<Bachstelze> what do you mean by "not considered"?
<paissad> Bachstelze, well, i have pms-linux-$VERSION/debian/patches/
<paissad> QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches
<paissad> QUILT_REFRESH_ARGS="-p ab --no-timestamps
<paissad> here is the tree of pms-linux-$VERSION/.pc -> http://dpaste.com/291751/
<paissad> here is the tree of debian/patches/ --> http://dpaste.com/291752/
<Bachstelze> paissad: one moment please, I'm in the middle of writing a Very Important™ email :)
<paissad> don't bother mate ^^
<wolfric> as per https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/693962 would this be a fair task for motu? Someone suggested i give packaging it myself a shot and from the brief read on the wiki, motu seems quite interesting and community friendly
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 693962 in aircrack-ng (Ubuntu) "needs-packaging airdrop-ng not included in latest aircrack-ng" [Undecided,New]
<wolfric> would this be a suitable candidate for me to try package?
<micahg> wolfric: yes, it's probably just missing from the install file
<wolfric> micahg: as in the aircrack deb install file?
<micahg> wolfric: the .install file in teh debian dir if it exists
<sagaci> wolfric: have you done much packaging
<mase_wk> lo people. I am getting this error "debian/changelog(l5): found eof where expected first heading" from my debuild -S -uc -us
<mase_wk> here is my changelog http://pastebin.ca/2032626
<mase_wk> i am unsure why it's complaining about the file, it looks very similiar to
<mase_wk> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-source.html#s-dpkgchangelog
<micahg> mase_wk: you have no release name, source package shouldn't be capitalized
<mase_wk> ok, what is the release name meant to reference ?
<mase_wk> the release of the distro ?
<micahg> mase_wk: yes
<mase_wk> so Maverick Meerkat or just Maverick , do i use capitals for that ?
<micahg> mase_wk: maverick, lower case, but only if this is for a local build or PPA, not REVU
<mase_wk> i am unsure what REVU is. This isn't actually going into the distro, i would like it to go into an apt repository which i host somewhere
<mase_wk> at least initially
<micahg> mase_wk: ah, ok, maverick is fine then
<micahg> mase_wk: to get the correct format, you can use dch --create
<mase_wk> well i did use that initially but i didn't realise the case was important and i didn't know what release was referring to so i just removed it :)
<mase_wk> so out of curiosity, what happens if debian people want to use this apt repo ? can they or do i need a debian install in order to create something that they can use ?
<mase_wk> debian people = people who use debian :)
<mase_wk> also i am getting a sh: gcc: not found, however this project is entirely PHP so why do i need gcc ?
<micahg> mase_wk: part of build-essential?
<shankao> hi! against which package should be filled "please sync..." reports? (i.e.: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/612518)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 612518 in Ubuntu "Please sync xen-4.0 from Debian to Maverick" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shankao> xen 3.3? should be left in the general "ubuntu" package?
<shankao> found a dup (#378240) in xen-3.3, I will mark it as such
<micahg> shankao: sync and merge bugs have a different workflow than regular bugs
<shankao> so, should they be assigned to the general "ubuntu" package?
<shankao> I mean, how do they get known to the proper people?
<micahg> shankao: no, there are processes for them, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/#MOTU Processes, please don't touch them unless you understand the processes
<shankao> ok, I see
<shankao> thanks for the info
<pulb> hi guys! bilal just suggested me to come here and ask for a package review. The package is called Basenji was uploaded  here http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8714 some time ago .Its lintian clean and just needs a review.  would be awesome if someone could do that :-)
<ari-tczew> pulb: I'll have a look later. what did you do to get package in Debian?
<pulb> ari-tczew: great! I didn't upload it to debian, just to revu. I'm using ubuntu and didnt find the time yet to check if it builds on debian
<hugo_> hello
<hugo_> Is it possible to migrate a package from getdeb.net to official debian repositories?
<ari-tczew> yes, it is
<DktrKranz> bdrung: congrats!
<highvoltage> moo
<sebner> bdrung: congrats! :)
<vorian> what'd he do DktrKranz?  dd?
<DktrKranz> vorian: exacly, just now
<sebner> vorian: yeah
<vorian> coolio, congrats bdrung
 * maco claps
<hakermania> what happened to bdrung?
<bdrung> DktrKranz, sebner, vorian: thanks.
<bdrung> my irc client celebrates a highlighting festival. ;)
<hakermania> bdrung: Congrats :) but for what?
<bdrung> hakermania: DD - Debian Developer
<bdrung> hakermania: now i have full upload rights to both worlds
<hakermania> bdrung: Ouao. :)
<bdrung> muhahaha
<micahg> bdrung a DD now?  very cool
<bdrung> micahg: yes :)
<DktrKranz> bdrung: go for Archive-Admin and FTP Team too, so you'll have full breakage rights too ;)
<Laney> I just lost my almost-completed T&S reply
<Laney> this makes me sad and angry
<DktrKranz> I imagine...
 * sebner hugs Laney :(
<Laney> unfortunately I was asked every single question too, so it was rather long
 * DktrKranz printed the questions, and answered on-paper during lunchtime in office
<DktrKranz> quite old-style, but worked good :)
<hakermania> Ey, how do I do that? ***hakermania had a coffe
 * geser explains hakermania how to use /me
 * hakermania says
<hakermania> geser: cool, thx
<tumbleweed> bdrung: congrats :) (sorry missed your messages last night)
<bdrung> tumbleweed: thanks
<tumbleweed> geser: any idea why ubuntutools.lp.lpapicache.Distribution('ubuntu') takes a lot longer than launchpadlib.launchpad.Launchpad.login_anonymously('testing', 'production').distributions['ubuntu'] (it seems to transfer a lot of data)
<tumbleweed> geser: 10s vs 2s
<geser> did you use anon-login also in the ubuntutools.lp.lpapicache case?
<bdrung> tumbleweed: why do we need ubuntutools.lp.lpapicache?
<tumbleweed> it defaults to that, right?
<geser> tumbleweed: no, default is normal login
<tumbleweed> bdrung: it caches results (but yes that was my first question too)
<bdrung> tumbleweed: and launchpadlib doesn't?
<tumbleweed> geser: err yes that was it, sorry :(
<geser> bdrung: before lpapicache the several functions from requestsync all refetched the object they needed through the LP API make the script unnessarily slow
<geser> bdrung: no, unless you pass the fetched object around
<bdrung> geser: can't we improve requestsync instead?
<bdrung> geser: introducing object that store the launchpad objects?
<geser> bdrung: that's what lpapicache does
<geser> bdrung: lpapicache does it in a singleton style: doing Distribution('ubuntu') in one function and the same in a different function gives you the same object (fetched only once)
<lifeless> bdrung: launchpadlib has to be conservative about caching; client code can be more aggressive where it has domain knowledge suggesting safety
<hakermania> ari-tczew: new package for wallch uploaded with one warning about the maintainer field (I was told by you to remove the XSBC-Original-Maintainer field at your comment. Please, if you have some time check it out.
<hakermania> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/wallch
<mase_wk> what is the difference between the source formats quilt and native and what would make me choose one over the other ?
<micahg> mase_wk: native has no upstream tarball
<mase_wk> ok cool that is what i want then :)
<mase_wk> do i still use debbuild -S -uc -us if my source format is native ?
<mase_wk> nm it's created everything..just in the dir above
<mase_wk> which i guess makes sense
<bdrung> mase_wk: what do you package?
<mase_wk> this is my first package. It's an application framework called timber
<mase_wk> i have a file called build.xml, an ant compatible build tool called phing is used with timber
<mase_wk> however it's complaining that it can't run ant clean
<mase_wk> but i don't really want / need ant as a dependancy
<mase_wk> how can i tell debbuild to ignore it ?
<bdrung> mase_wk: this application is not Ubuntu specific?
<mase_wk> no
<mase_wk> the layout is ubuntu / debian specific
<mase_wk> the fedora / RH use a different directory layout but that's about it
<kklimonda>   /b 10
<bdrung> mase_wk: then it shouldn't be a native package.
<mase_wk> then it requires me to have an upstream tarball...which i don't have / want. I have a git repo which contains a branch which has only the debian dir in it
<mase_wk> the idea being that i merge the debian branch and the master branch and run debuild and instapackage
<bdrung> mase_wk: your upstream branch should be put into a tarball. you could add a "dist" target to build.xml to generate the tarball.
<mase_wk> well a) build.xml isn't actually getting used at the moment
<mase_wk> it's just there as a placeholder , but it will be in the future
<mase_wk> although for unit tests and documentation
<mase_wk> not as part of the install routine.
<mase_wk> but if i do ever try and get this into debian i will do that.
<oojah> mase_wk: You can/should create a tarball by making a get-orig-source target in debian/rules
<oojah> (as I understand it)
<oojah> There's an example in http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/maverick/sqlite3-pcre - download and extract the .debian.tar.gz file listed on the right.
<mase_wk> oojah: ok, so then i just put the instructions for making my source tarball in there?
<oojah> Bottom, not right.
<oojah> mase_wk: It actually makes the source tarball.
<mase_wk> sorry which of those files do i need the sqlite3-pcre_0~git20070120091816+4229ecc-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz one ?
<oojah> mase_wk: Yep, then look at debian/rules
<mase_wk> n/m not it
<mase_wk> got it rather
<mase_wk> kewl, thanks
<oojah> It's just an example so might not apply to what you need to do exactly.
<mase_wk> oojah: awesome that worked really well. so now my source format is correct.
<mase_wk> does anyone have any idea how i can stop debbuild from trying to use my build.xml
<EagleScreen> hello
<mase_wk> hi EagleScreen
<EagleScreen> can someone tell me what is wrong with this zenity code? <-- http://paste.debian.net/103446/
<EagleScreen> when the URL is clicked, nothing happens
<EagleScreen> and terminal outputs this: http://paste.debian.net/103447/
#ubuntu-motu 2010-12-30
<oojah> I've a package that's not quite in Debian (reviewed a few times and should just need to be uploaded, alas). If I get it into Ubuntu via revu for Natty and for Debian for Natty+1 then am I right that the Debian package will effectively override the existing Ubuntu one?
<micahg> oojah: it can, you still have 2 months to get the package in Debian before feature freeze though
<oojah> micahg: I thought the important one was debian import freeze, which was 12 minutes by my reckoning.
<micahg> oojah: no, that's jsut the automatic import of packages, manual syncs of new packages can be requested until Feature Freeze
<oojah> micahg: Ah, my misunderstanding then.
<oojah> Are there any docs on the criteria needed for manual syncs?
<micahg> oojah: before Feature Freeze there aren't any
<oojah> micahg: Okey dokey.
<micahg> oojah: you can use requestsync from ubuntu-dev-tolls
<micahg> *ubuntu-dev-tools
<oojah> That's a great relief all round!
 * oojah nods
<bdrung> micahg: ubuntu-dev-trolls :D
<micahg> bdrung: I was thinking that too
<oojah> Good job I didn't install that one by mistake...
<mase_wk> I managed to get around my ant problem by setting the build tool to autoconf in debian/rules
<ari-tczew> nice
<mase_wk> however now when i run dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot i get this error
<mase_wk> dh_auto_configure: ./configure --build=x86_64-linux-gnu --prefix=/usr --includedir=${prefix}/include --mandir=${prefix}/share/man --infodir=${prefix}/share/info --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var --libexecdir=${prefix}/lib/timber --disable-maintainer-mode --disable-dependency-tracking failed to to execute: No such file or directory
<mase_wk> i really don't want the build system to actually build anything
<mase_wk> but it seems you can't use buildsystem=none
<mase_wk> if i use pbuilder i get "make: dh: Command not found"
<mase_wk> however dh is installed and i can call it
<mase_wk> ok well i am quite happy with myself. I am sure it's far from perfect, (but lintian doesn't complain ). I now have  a branch in my git repo which has only the debian dir in it. So if anyone wants to make an ubuntu / debian package they can ( from the master branch ) do a git branch package; git merge debian; debuild -S -uc -us; cd ../; sudo pbuilder build timber_0.70.dsc
<mase_wk> and come out with a package
<cdbs> bdrung:
<cdbs> bdrung: oops, sorry, typed that by mistake, was giong to do a whois instead
<cdbs> bdrung: :o When did you become DD?
<sebner> cdbs: yesterday ^_^
<cdbs> bdrung: Congrats!
<bdrung> cdbs: thanks
<sagaci> is there a tool to use that will foster real-time collaboration on code
<sagaci> almost like teamviewer, I guess
<hakermania> Hey, anybody knows the use of debian/compat ?
<hakermania> It contains debhelper's version?
<geser> it tells which debhelper version all the dh_* should "use"
<dapal> hakermania: man debhelper, search for "Debhelper compatibility levels"
<hakermania> dabal, geser: Thx
<dapal> congrats bdrung :)
<dapal> welcome aboard :)
<bdrung> dapal: thanks
<hakermania> Can anybody check if this debian/copyright is correct (using DEP-5): http://paste.ubuntu.com/548773/  Thx :)
<bdrung> hakermania: it's not up-to-date: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/dep/web/deps/dep5.mdwn?op=file&rev=152
<bdrung> hakermania: and "Files:" is missing
<bdrung> hakermania: you should have two sections. one "Files: *" and one "Files: debian/*"
<hakermania> bdrung: Thank you.
<hakermania> bdrung: How about now?
<hakermania> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548784/
<cdbs> bdrung: I am packaging a package which uses AGPL-3. Should I paste the whole license text to the thing?
<cdbs> bdrung: I mean, in the License: para
<tumbleweed> bdrung: if it isn't in common-licences, you have to
<bdrung> cdbs: only the agpl-3 header.
<tumbleweed> err cdbs
<cdbs> tumbleweed: the whole license? :o
<cdbs> bdrung: it ain't in common-licenses
<tumbleweed> cdbs: the code has to be shipped with the whole licence available
<bdrung> not good.
<cdbs> tumbleweed: Can we write: Refer to the COPYING file in the source root directory
<tumbleweed> cdbs: COPYING isn't distributed in th edeb
<cdbs> of course not
<tumbleweed> so you can't
<cdbs> tumbleweed: adding the dots (.) in place of empty lines would be a headache for such a large license
<tumbleweed> cdbs: that's why you use an editor with automation ability
<tumbleweed> :%s/^ *$/ ./ would do the job in vim
<cdbs> thanks
<bdrung> how long does the apport retracer take to retrace a core dump?
<cdbs> tumbleweed: and I use vim
<cdbs> :)
<hakermania> bdrung: Is it OK now? :S http://paste.ubuntu.com/548784/
<tumbleweed> hakermania: I'd suggest simply https://sourceforge.net/projects/wall-changer/ for source, or you'll have to change it on every new upsstream version
<tumbleweed> hakermania: you can drop the "You should have received a copy..." paragraphs
<bdrung> hakermania: i forgot that you are both. so you can drop the second paragraph (Files: debian/*)
<hakermania> now it must be OK :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/548796/
<tumbleweed> LGTM
<hakermania> Cool.
<bdrung> i fail to configure my ~/.mailrc. can someone help me? i want to set the from mail address
<tumbleweed> bdrung: set from=foo? (can't say I send much mail with mailx...)
<tumbleweed> you may of course need to tweak your MTA to allow from address spoofing
<bdrung> tumbleweed: i tried: set from="bdrung@debian.org"
<bdrung> but it didn't work
<bdrung> tumbleweed: do you know how to tweak the MTA?
<tumbleweed> bdrung: start by seeing if that's the issue, by using sendmail -fbdrung@debian.org
<ari-tczew> how long is Debian frozen?
<tumbleweed> bdrung: on my system I need to use set smtp=localhost (i.e. use localhost instead of sendmail) to get the from address to be set. It looks like mail doesn't pass -f to sendmail
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: until it's ready
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: I mean when it's started
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: it was announced during debconf, early august
<bdrung> tumbleweed: set smtp=localhost doesn't work, too
<tumbleweed> bdrung: presumably your mta then, which one?
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: ok thanks
<bdrung> tumbleweed: postfix
<tumbleweed> hmm, postfix should respect from address coming from mynetworks
<bdrung> and i didn't changed anything in postfix
<hakermania> :)
<hakermania> New upload for package wallch: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/wallch
<xteejx> Hi all, quick question: What is the chances that vim will be updated to at least 7.3.075 before Natty release? Re bug 137854
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 137854 in vim (Ubuntu) "vim-gnome window does not resize correctly when opening the 1st tab" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/137854
<bdrung> xteejx: it depends. ask the debian maintainer to update the package (in unstable or experimental) and then let's merge it.
<xteejx> bdrung: File an update request report?
<bdrung> xteejx: yes. "Please update vim to version XY"
<xteejx> bdrung: Cool thank you :)
<bdrung> and you could say: it will fix LP xxxxxx and yyyyyy
<xteejx> No probs :)
<ari-tczew> do you know any good software for editing patches?
<bdrung> ari-tczew: apply the patch, edit the patched files, refresh the patch
<ari-tczew> I use geany for reviewing patches, but there is no option to remove changes
<ari-tczew> bdrung: you didn't get me. MoM adds a lot of .pc files and I have to delete them for patch
<ari-tczew> manually work taking a lot of time
<ari-tczew> s/for/from
<bdrung> ari-tczew: maybe use debdiff to regenerate the patch?
 * hakermania uploaded another wallch package because his description was quite loud, like an advertisement. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/wallch
<ari-tczew> hakermania: you don't need to comment on revu that you've uploaded new source...
<ari-tczew> we can guess that you've followed with our advices
<ari-tczew> and you pushed fixed version
<hakermania> ari-tczew: Confirmation :D
<hakermania> ari-tczew: Reminding :D
<ari-tczew> bdrung: good point.
<ari-tczew> now looks better
<ari-tczew> bdrung: there is a MoM bug. package includes patches, but MoM diff shows changes to files directly also :/
<bdrung> ari-tczew: MoM should be fixed.
<ari-tczew> bdrung: should :P
<ari-tczew> bdrung: or would be nice to have a plugin for software like gedit - remove lines from xxx to yyy
<bdrung> ari-tczew: i dunno if gedit is the right place for it.
<lfaraone> bdrung: congrats, re @d.o. Welcome to the madhouse. :)
<hakermania> How does everybody know that bdrung become a DD ?
<bdrung> lfaraone: thanks.
<bdrung> hakermania: today i wrote a blog post.
<ari-tczew> bdrung: really? congrats then!
 * ari-tczew is pleased when core-dev is also DD. cheers to bdrung and quadrispros
<bdrung> ari-tczew: yes, really. ;) look: http://packages.qa.debian.org/v/vlc/news/20101229T221850Z.html
<ari-tczew> can I use another way like debian/rules instead adding 99 patch?
<bdrung> ari-tczew: for what?
<ari-tczew> bdrung: lxpanel
<ari-tczew> 99 patch causing add patch debian-changes-*
<ari-tczew> bdrung: does this case mean that you're going to do more for Debian than Ubuntu? :>
<bdrung> ari-tczew: i will go on with my "debian first" approach.
<bdrung> ari-tczew: instead of 99-autotools.patch you could use dh-autoreconf
<ari-tczew> bdrung: what do you think, is it better way than 99 patch?
<ari-tczew> 99 patch always has to be updated
<bdrung> ari-tczew: if the packages uses dh, using dh-autoreconf may be simpler
<ari-tczew> bdrung: lxpanel uses dg
<ari-tczew> dh *
<bdrung> ari-tczew: then try dh-autoreconf
<ari-tczew> bdrung: should it be first or after override_dh_auto_configure: ?
<ari-tczew> I guess that 1st
<bdrung> ari-tczew: something like dh $@ --with dh_autoreconf should work
<ari-tczew> bdrung: does this change add also changes in files like 99 patch?
<bdrung> ari-tczew: it runs autoreconf and cleans up in the clean target
<bdrung> ari-tczew: you should drop the 99 patch
<ari-tczew> yep I know
<ari-tczew> bdrung: guess that should also B-D on dh-autoreconf right?
<bdrung> ari-tczew: yes
<ari-tczew> bdrung: fail. http://paste.ubuntu.com/548869/
<bdrung> ari-tczew: man dh-autoreconf
<ari-tczew> bdrung: yeah, fixed ;)
<sebner> bdrung: does that mean it won't work with dh8?
<lfaraone> bdrung: yay for debian first! :)
<bdrung> ari-tczew: no, it'll work with dh 8.
<ari-tczew> bdrung: hm?
<sebner> bdrung: man dh-autoreconf says dh --with autoreconf $@ where debhelper8 uses dh $@ --foo
<bdrung> was for sebner:
<bdrung> ari-tczew, sebner: use "dh $@ --with autoreconf"
<ari-tczew> bdrung: but lxpanel suses dh7
<ari-tczew> uses*
<sebner> bdrung: the manpage should have a note about that imho
<bdrung> ari-tczew: dh 7 allows both orders, but dh 8 will be more strict
<ari-tczew> Can't exec "autopoint": No such file or directory at /usr/share/autoconf/Autom4te/FileUtils.pm line 345.
<ari-tczew> autoreconf: failed to run autopoint: No such file or directory
<bdrung> ari-tczew: autopoint installed?
<ari-tczew> bdrung: in pbuilder?
<ari-tczew> B-D autopoint you mean?
<bdrung> ari-tczew: b-d?
<sebner> bdrung: dh-autoreconf recommends autopoint though
<fat0ss> hello, I am new to ubuntu
<fat0ss> and try to follow the instruction given on Motu page
<fat0ss> I Installed the all development tools. and installing the ubuntu development release
<fat0ss> am I on right track ?
<ari-tczew> fat0ss: why not?
<fat0ss> ari-tczew, I am asking because ..it was so easy like a "piece of cake"
<ari-tczew> fat0ss: now you can go ahead with development
<fat0ss> ari-tczew, my connection speed is not so good.. I think it will take few hours to download the development release
<ari-tczew> fat0ss: perhaps
<tumbleweed> hmm, postfix should respect from address coming from mynetworks
<tumbleweed> grr, exceuse that
<fat0ss> ari-tczew, after installing developer release..I can go directly to bug fixing ?
<ari-tczew> fat0ss: yes. already you can go with bug fixing.
<ari-tczew> !SRU | fat0ss
<ubottu> fat0ss: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<ari-tczew> bdrung: is it possible that --with autoreconf creates debian-changes-* ?
<ari-tczew> or is it my fault?
<ari-tczew> what is wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/548881/
<tumbleweed> bdrung: syncpackage-681693 is ready for some review
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: can you help me?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: looks like you left out the part where the failure happened
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: I added dh $@ --with autoreconf
<ari-tczew> now configure couldn't go ahead
<hakermania>  /ping
<hakermania> :/
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: I mean the error happened before the lines you posted, it starts with "exit 1"
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: as usual with configure, look in config.log
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: config.log in pbuildeR?
<tumbleweed> yes
<bdrung> tumbleweed: i want online unittest for this branch.
<tumbleweed> bdrung: I'll bet. I can probably do some offline testing too
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: where is config.log in pbuilder?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: in th edirectory it's building in. Set up a hook to open a shell if the build fails (there's an example hook that does that)
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: is it on wiki?
<tumbleweed> in the package
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: enjoy (I'm going out)
<ari-tczew> heh, thanks
<ari-tczew> fu** it, I'm not going finish it until new year
<c_korn> how can I allow a package to overwrite a file from anotherpackage so I do not get the error: <package> tries to overwrite <file> which has already been installed by package <package>
<Bachstelze> c_korn: ad a diversion on the ol package's version of the file with dpkg-divert
<Bachstelze> add* old*
<c_korn> ah, this seems to be what I want
<c_korn> now I have to execute this at packaging time somehow
<c_korn> does it go to postinst ?
<Bachstelze> c_korn: actually, you have to be careful that the old package still works after that file is renamed
<Bachstelze> otherwise, just make your package conflict with it
<c_korn> hm, I will describe my problem more clearly:
<c_korn> it is the game urbanterror. is has a data package urbanterror-data which has its own tarball. and now there is the package urbanterror which contains the game's executable. but now there is a version of urbanterror which has an improved exe and I want to package it as urbanterror-optimized. this also includes some optimized game files which are in the urbanterror-data package. now I add a conflict to the urbanterror  package and I also want
<c_korn> the package to allow to update some of the game content which has been installed by urbanterror-data
<Bachstelze> hmm
<Bachstelze> I would make urbanterror-optimized replace urbanterror, and add a diverison for the files in urbanterror-data that create a conflict
<Bachstelze> presumably, urbanterror-optimized doesn't need the old files anymore
<c_korn> yes, do I have to do this in postinst?
<c_korn> or is there a special config file
<c_korn> like package.links
#ubuntu-motu 2010-12-31
<Quintasan> persia or cjwatson: ping
<Quintasan> bdrung: also ping
<bdrung> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> bdrung: oh great. I have a question. Unfortunately by some mistake on my part, my MOTU membership renewal notice landed in "spam from builders" and I didn't notice it. It expired on 12th of December 2010. What should I do now?
<bdrung> Quintasan: lp name?
<Quintasan> bdrung: ~quintasan
<ari-tczew> bdrung: sorry for my rush, it's not far so long, would be nice to just reactivate membership. without Agenda. :)
<bdrung> Quintasan: renewed your membership for one year. :)
<Quintasan> bdrung: Thank you.
<bdrung> ari-tczew: reactivate membership is only needed if you take a long break and need to catch up changed policies.
<ari-tczew> bdrung: ok, that's clear.
<ari-tczew> bdrung: not in bed?
<bdrung> ari-tczew: not yet :P
<ari-tczew> bdrung: I just set your vlc bug as public.
<ari-tczew> there weren't any private stuff
<bdrung> ari-tczew: you are a swat member?
<RainCT> Hey bdrung, congrats :)
<bdrung> RainCT: thanks
<virtuald> lastlog ipv6
<ari-tczew> bdrung: yes
<ari-tczew> bdrung: making sure: you don't mind that I opened vlc bug?
<bdrung> ari-tczew: no.
<bdrung> wrong. yes, i don't mind. ;)
<ari-tczew> ok
<ari-tczew> bdrung: last time wgrant gave me admin privileges on swat.
<micahg> definitely wrong considering upstream hasn't released it yet
<ari-tczew> micahg: ?
<micahg> ari-tczew: making the bug public
<ari-tczew> micahg: have you got problem with this?
<micahg> ari-tczew: yes
<ari-tczew> micahg: do you want to talk about it?
<micahg> ari-tczew: if you like
<ari-tczew> micahg: no. I have no problem, so I don't need to talk. I just want to help you with your bad feeling.
<ari-tczew> that;s very important social part of community
<ari-tczew> right?
<bdrung> http://www.videolan.org/security/sa1007.html is public, too
<ari-tczew> that's right
<bdrung> micahg: why do you thing that making it public was wrong?
<micahg> oh, if they published their advisory then it's fine, I didn't see it yet and couldn't find the upstream release
<micahg> ari-tczew: I'm sorry
<ari-tczew> bdrung: because IT'S ME opened bug
<micahg> ari-tczew: not at all
<ari-tczew> micahg: sometimes I feel that you're spying me
<micahg> ari-tczew: I'm subscribed to vlc since it's a xul rdepend ;)
<bdrung> micahg: not long!
<ari-tczew> micahg: aha
<micahg> bdrung: I don't see it published, just available, in which case I still have a problem with it :)
<micahg> bdrung: ari-tczew: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/BugTriage#Private%20Bugs
<bdrung> micahg: just available? you can get the fix from their master branch, 1.1 bugfix branch, debian unstable
<micahg> bdrung: there's a special process for security bugs, fixes are generally available in upstream repos before release, but it's not generally published until an actual release is made
<bdrung> micahg: ok.
<bdrung> 1.1.6 will be released ASAP
<micahg> bdrung: indeed, but I'm concerned with the process, I already knew about it from Debian
<bdrung> micahg: which process?
<micahg> of making security bugs public
<bdrung> micahg: btw, were you interested in libkibi?
<micahg> bdrung: yes, somewhat, just extremely overloaded right now
<bdrung> micahg: bzr branch lp:libkibi - i just pushed the first version
<micahg> bdrung: nice, simple interface, any reason you chose C over C++?
<bdrung> micahg: because it should work with everything.
<hyperair> ooh bdrung's a DD now. congratulations!
<ari-tczew> micahg: it's just nitpick
<bdrung> hyperair: thanks
<hyperair> =)
<micahg> ari-tczew: no, I was just curious, I think it's a valid question considering gcc is considering adding C++ code, obviously there's value
<micahg> bdrung: when I have some time, I'd be happy to help port to PHP
<ari-tczew> micahg: I mean your investigation into publicing vlc bug. nitpick
<micahg> ari-tczew: no, I consider it to be very serious actually
* ari-tczew changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: 'Archive: Open | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://is.gd/2y76G | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/ | Ubuntu support in #ubuntu | Congrats to new Debian Developer: bdrung'
<ari-tczew> micahg: so please send a denation about my person. you've expierence with this.
<ari-tczew> s/denation/delation
<micahg> ari-tczew: this isn't about your person, but actions in this case
<ari-tczew> micahg: yea, I know (ironic)
<ari-tczew> off to bed, bye.
 * ari-tczew all the best for everyone.
 * ari-tczew in 2011.
<kklimonda> bdrung: dprintf is a gnu extension (behaves like fprintf, but takes file descriptor as the first argument), you may consider changing it as I got confused there for a minute ;)
<cdbs> Only a few hours remaining for DIF...
<cdbs> okay, it is done already :) it was yesterday!
<micahg> cdbs: DIF is the auto import anyways, doesn't affect much
<cdbs> micahg: yup, but it is STILL important, new RC bug fixes won't come into Ubuntu unless manually synced
<micahg> cdbs: maybe wgrant can set up natty RC fixes on ubuntuwire
<wgrant> ajmitch: ^^
<cdbs> micahg: isn't it there already?
<cdbs> oh, its maverick
<sagaci> is the ubuntu keyserver down
<micahg> sagaci: wfm
<hyperair> you could always use another one
<sagaci> micahg: wait for me?
<micahg> sagaci: works for me
<hakermania> sagaci: works for me too
<bdrung> kklimonda: what do you suggest as name for dprintf?
* cdbs changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Natty DIF is now over, time to bring the archive in shape! | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://is.gd/3y76G | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/ | Congrats to new Debian Developer: bdrung
<tumbleweed> bdrung: There's a reasonable test suite now. And I'm off out, enjoy the new year people.
* ebroder changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Natty DIF is now over, time to bring the archive in shape! | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://bit.ly/fz6AyQ | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/ | Congrats to new Debian Developer: bdrung
<ari-tczew> All the best in 2011. See you next year!
#ubuntu-motu 2011-01-01
<jose> Hello, I'm hoping you guys can help me. I followed Daniel Holbach's videocast for setting up the tools. When I type in "pbuilder-dist natty create" I get an error, but when I type in "pbuilder-dist lucid create" it works. Is this because I'm running on Lucid?
<jose> Oops, sorry didn't realize the message above was partly cut off. I followed Daniel Holbach's videocast, and now I'm having the problem mentioned above.
<Bachstelze> jose: please pastebin the exact error
<Bachstelze> !pastebin| jose
<ubottu> jose: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jose> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549182/
<jose> Any ideas?
<Bachstelze> hmm, I'm using pbuilder directly, not with pbuilder-dist, so I don't know how you're supposed to get that script
<maxb> is it in ubuntu-dev-tools ?
<Bachstelze> it's in the package debootstrap in natty, you should be able to download it from packages.ubuntu.com and install it, but that's a bit ugly
<jose> So, what do you recommend?
<stgraber> jose: debootstrap doesn't seem to know natty. Maybe there's a backport of debootstrap for lucid that adds support for natty or you can workaround it with: sudo ln -sf gutsy /usr/share/deboostrap/scripts/natty
<Bachstelze> I would recommend not using pbuilder-dist :p I'm not sure what it does but I'm doing fine without it
<jose> If I run "sudo pbuilder --create natty" it seems to work fine. Any problems with doing so?
<Bachstelze> you'll have a problem if you want to run several pbuilders (for different releases or architectures), the wiki has a nice .pbuilderrc that lets you do that with pbuilder
<Bachstelze> !pbuilder
<ubottu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<Bachstelze> jose: look in section 13
<cjwatson> there should be a working debootstrap for everything up to natty in lucid-backports
<cjwatson> yeah, there is, I just checked
<jose> Okay, so what you guys are trying to say is if I do what I mentioned above, I'll only be able to work on natty?
<jose> cjwatson, so do I have to update something?
<cjwatson> yes, upgrade your debootstrap package to the version in lucid-backports and the error you showed will go away
<Bachstelze> jose: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-backports/debootstrap you can get it from here, or enable the backports in your package manager
<jose> Okay, let's see if that works.
<jose> Thank you, that fixed it. Where is all that data landing?
<hakermania> happy new year
<dnivra> hello. I am packaging openteacher and would like to know which template to use to create manpage- manpage.1.ex, manpage.sgml.ex or manpage.xml.ex? is there some preference given to either of them? also how can i watch a bazaar branch? is it possible?
<maxb> my suggestion for manpages would be to use whichever formatting language tou are familiar with
<maxb> it's not clear what you mean by watching a bazaar branch
<dnivra> i'm writing man pages for first time and have not really worked with sgml/xml. what would you suggest?
<dnivra> "watch" in the sense check upstream for changes using 'uscan'.
<maxb> ah, no, you can't watch a branch with uscan
<dnivra> so no way of adding it. great!
<dnivra> maxb, any suggestions/advice on man pages? i'm totally new to packaging :).
<dnivra> i read that having man pages is a plus and makes it easier to get it into debian and hence to ubuntu as well :). so just wanted a few opinions :).
<c_korn> Happy new year!
<TheNumb> Hey guys. Any tips about curing alcohol poisoning?
<bdrung> kklimonda: around?
<kklimonda> bdrung: yes
<bdrung> kklimonda:  what do you suggest as name for dprintf?
<kklimonda> bdrung: I'd suggest simple debug
<kklimonda> or debug_print
<bdrung> debug is better
<bdrung> kklimonda: are you interested in reviewing it?
<kklimonda> bdrung: sure, but not today :)
<ari-tczew> hey, what does mean last column on page http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/debcheck/debcheck.py?dist=natty&list=ALL ?
<bdrung> kklimonda: what do you think about the function names?
<ari-tczew> who is reponsible for debcheck/ubuntuwire?
<kklimonda> bdrung: what happens if kibi_init isn't called before other kibi functions?
 * tumbleweed prods bdrung with a code review reminder
<bdrung> kklimonda: it uses the packers default config
<kklimonda> bdrung: mhm, great
<bdrung> we have three levels of configuration: user, system, and packager
<kklimonda> bdrung: but kibi_init do have a warning that it should be called before any other kibi function.
<kklimonda> bdrung: I'm asking because later there is a #define g_format_size_for display kibi_format_size...
<kklimonda> bdrung: if other people are like myself someone will forget to add kibi_init call at some point ;)
<bdrung> kklimonda: the warning is there because the user and system configuration is ignore if you don't run kibi_init
<bdrung> kklimonda: there is an alternative: check in every function call if libkibi is initialized (one if(foo == NULL)) and drop kibi_init
<kklimonda> bdrung: I wonder.. it makes sense, most _init functions, at least in the "G" world,  are there because you pass some arguments to them. g_type_init is the only exception I can think of right now
<cdbs> ari-tczew: There are some people who maintain ubuntuwire, such as wgrant and ajmitch (I may be wrong)
<kklimonda> (also, an additional condition check is a performance penatly of sort - even when you use UNLIKELY macro)
<bdrung> kklimonda: it's a trade of. what do you prefer?
<kklimonda> bdrung: I guess it depends on how often the functions are going to be called - with correcly used UNLIKELY macro the overhead of the if check should be negligible..
<bdrung> kklimonda: what do you mean with "unlikely macro"?
<kklimonda> bdrung: gcc has __builtin_expect which is, by kernel and by glib, wrapped in LIKELY/UNLIKELY macros - when you use one you inform the compiler that the wrapped condtional is unlikely/likely to evaluate to something - gcc uses it for optimalization
<bdrung> kklimonda: can you give me an example?
<bdrung> or point me to one?
<kklimonda> bdrung: there are quite a lot of examples in glib/gobject sources (sorry for the delay, got a call)
<bcurtiswx_> im using bzr bd and it required a version of gsettings-desktop-schemas, so i build that and used dpkg to install it.. (both the regular and -dev) so the version on my system were right.. but it still fails at the dep check.  idk why
<ari-tczew> what do you think about merge package devscripts into ubuntu-dev-tools?
<dapal> maybe the contrary ;) -- but a bad idea, introducing an unnecessary delta between Debian and Ubuntu
<bcurtiswx_> why doesn't bzr bd notice my package version changes ?
<bcurtiswx_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549372/
<bcurtiswx_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549372/ i still can't figure out why its not recognizing the correct version.. any ideas?
<em> Hi everyone.
<em> I was here quite a long time ago asking about the Racket package for Ubuntu. I was told that Ubuntu cannot make packages and it leaves that to Debian.
<em> I was told I should file a bug with Debian, and I did, here -- http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=592688
<em> That was on August 12, 2010, can Racket be in Natty now?
<maxb> em: That bug report has not yet resulted in a finished package in Debian
<em> That's incredible.
<maxb> huh?
<em> I filed that bug on August 12, 2010. I'm really surprised that Racket can't have any package in Ubuntu.
<maxb> em: You are asking volunteers to do something, on their own time. They are doing it.
<em> Yeah Im not complaining. Im just disappointed.
<bdrung> em: the only way to ensure that the software is package is either to do it yourself or to pay someone for it.
<em> bdrung: okay how much would that cost?
<paultag> bdrung: has anyone ever paid you?
<paultag> because that would be sweet.
<bdrung> paultag: no
<em> how much?
<paultag> em: might want to pay someone @debian.org
<bdrung> em: you need to find someone.
<paultag> bdrung: I s'pose most @canonical get that deal
<bdrung> em: the problem you will have if you pay someone for packaging it, you won't have someone who maintains it
<em> there is already someone who maintains it. It makes no sense to me.
<bdrung> i found this: http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/racket.git
<em> look at this -- http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/racket.git;a=commit;h=86f39a16c0caf051cf9800b25858a156bd29b26d
<bdrung> it's in NEW -> http://ftp-master.debian.org/new.html
<em> what needs to happen so that it is in position so that Ubuntu can have a package for Racket?
<paultag> em: we pull every six months from Debian. If it's in Debian, it's most likely it will migrate the next sync
<paultag> unless there's a block, but I doubt that muchly.
<bdrung> em: a debian ftp-master has to accept the package. then someone needs to request a sync.
<bdrung> paultag: it targets experimental. so it won't get synced automatically
<paultag> bdrung: roger.
<paultag> I did not even look at it
<bdrung> kklimonda: the performance loss with removing the kibi_init function would be 1.3 %
#ubuntu-motu 2011-01-02
<bdrung> kklimonda: but i can make it 4 % faster by using float instead of double
<bdrung> :)
<ari-tczew> bdrung: could you check wrap-and-sort on wallch package? Indeed, doesn't do anything.
<slooksterpsv> Hi, I have a simple question, what does MOTU stand for or mean? (Acronym-wise)
<Nafallo> Masters of the Universe
<slooksterpsv> oh ok, thank you
<ebroder> brung: worrying about a 1.3% performance overhead seems kind of silly to me
<ebroder> at the very least, i'd make sure that things blow up if you don't call kibi_init, instead of working but being wrong
<ebroder> there's a lot of value to failing spectacularly when things are used out of spec
<ebroder> otherwise people won't notice they're doing something wrong
<s1aden> reliable >= faster
<lifeless> sladen: its not always that simple :)
<ari-tczew> randomaction: nice to see you again involved!
<randomaction> hello
<randomaction> finally got some time for Ubuntu
<ari-tczew> :)
<bdrung> ari-tczew: running wrap-and-sort a second time doesn't change anything. wrap-and-sort worked as expected (read the man page).
<bdrung> ebroder: it's significant faster than the  glib function. i can live with the performance overhead. kibi_init is gone. :)
<ari-tczew> bdrung: I still don't understand.
<bdrung> ari-tczew: wrap-and-sort is idempontent
<bdrung> :)
<ari-tczew> bdrung: and your script never change this package?
<bdrung> ari-tczew: it did. run "wrap-and-sort -v" to see which files are touched
<bdrung> ari-tczew: you should read the man page. quote: "By default the lists will only split into multiple lines  if  the  entries are longer than 80 characters."
<ari-tczew> bdrung: why only longer than 80 chars?
<sebner> bdrung: is requestsync b0rken atm? http://pastebin.com/kwHxEEXf
<tumbleweed> sebner: that looks like a gpg configuration issue?
<tumbleweed> sebner: also, --lp :)
<sebner> ah true
<sebner> tumbleweed: worked, thx :)
<bdrung> ari-tczew: 80 chars are a common line maximum
<bdrung> sebner: file a bug. it shouldn't give you an assertion error
<ari-tczew> bdrung: IMO there should be an option to wrap anyway, even if it's less than 80 chars
<sebner> bdrung: aye aye
<bdrung> ari-tczew: there is. read the man page!
<bdrung> ari-tczew: but the default is what i prefer :P
<ari-tczew> bdrung: I did it, don't yell. I'm blind.
<ari-tczew> -a, --wrap-always     wrap lists even if they fit into one 80 character long
<bdrung> *applaus* you found it
<ari-tczew> bdrung: why default is 80? IMO
<ari-tczew> always should wrap
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: because that's a sensible length limit
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: it's a matter of personal preference
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: I added the -s option because I don't like the wrapping bdrung does :)
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: aha. I like the case as bdrung does. :P
<bdrung> ari-tczew: e.g. http://richarddingwall.name/2008/05/31/is-the-80-character-line-limit-still-relevant/
 * ari-tczew has noticed that day is visibly longer!
#ubuntu-motu 2011-12-26
<Resistance> micahg:  i see, so would rkhunter latest from oneiric build in the older version of debhelper?
<Resistance> i'm assuming not
<micahg> Resistance: not unless you modify debian/control and fix whatever breaks subsequently (shouldn't be much)
<Resistance> micahg:  you wouldnt happen to know what breaks between lucid's debhelper and oneiric/natty's debhelper would you?
 * Resistance doesnt know
<micahg> Resistance: man debhelper should let you know what changes at each compat level
<Resistance> hmm...
<Resistance> micahg:  that's interesting, its not recognizing my GPG keys...
<Resistance> https://pastebin.com/tCaAPqcM
<Resistance> it didnt fail on the other two parts (the .dsc and .debian.tar.gz)
<Resistance> PGP*
<Resistance> its the same PGP key i've used for almost a year now... i know it exists in my lp account :P
<micahg> Bug 798957
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 798957 in Launchpad itself "PPA Uploads are seemingly (but not actually) rejected" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957
<Resistance> micahg:  is that known to be intermittent?
<micahg> yes
<Resistance> i see
<Resistance> yeah just got the OK email :P
<Resistance> i take it they're going to fix it?
<micahg> look at the bug status :P
<Resistance> :P
<Resistance> well the modifications to the compat and debhelper version numbers worked, the rkhunter package was built... *grabs his Lucid VM to test*
<micahg> right, 7->8 wasn't as bad as 6->7
<Raydiation> what is a correct alpha tag? 0.6.0.0~alpha1 ?
<micahg> Raydiation: if the version is 0.6.0.0 alpha 1, yed
<Resistance> micahg:  how long after the release of 12.04 will ubuntu server support for 10.04.3 LTS be?
<micahg> Resistance: 3 yrs
<micahg> Resistance: er, 10.04.4 will come out in a month or two
<Resistance> 10.04.* then
<Resistance> :P
<Raydiation> micahg: ty
<siretart> hi
<siretart> anyone can help me out? I've just uploaded libav, which seems to work and build fine
<siretart> unfortunately, I need to leave right now
<siretart> please someone re-upload libav-extra, so that it builds against the new libav.
<siretart> thanks in advance!
<tumbleweed> no-change rebuild? sure
<siretart> you'll need to tighten the build dependency on libav-source
<tumbleweed> np
<siretart> oh right, and probably revert the multi-arch revert patch. damn
<siretart> dammit, seems that I need to do it myself after all. :-/
<siretart> tumbleweed: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/81738765/libav-extra_4%3A0.7.1.2ubuntu1_4%3A0.7.2.1ubuntu1.diff.gz contains the multi-arch patch that needs to be reverted
<siretart> anyway, I hopefully get to that tomorrow. gotta run, cu
<tumbleweed> siretart: uploaded
 * tumbleweed threatens his laptop with the swimming pool, if it kernel panics again today. Had 3 in the last hour
<siretart> tumbleweed: thanks a lot!
<siretart> tumbleweed: excellent work, I'll import your upload to git.debian.org as soon as I get to it. Very appreciated!
<broder> haha, that's a lot of people watching the dmb agenda wiki page
<ajmitch> broder: I should subscribe to it then :)
<ajmitch> applying for core-dev, I see
<broder> yep
 * ajmitch shall have to try & turn up for that meeting :)
<broder> i didn't hear back from several people i asked for endorsements - i'm blaming the holidays - but i was getting impatient so figured i might as well just go for it
<ajmitch> fair enough
<ajmitch> how's the multiarch work going?
 * ajmitch upgraded to precise last night & found ia32-libs-multiarch:i386 still held back
<broder> not sure. the ones that are left for ia32-libs are all too scary for me
<ajmitch> I think it was libcap2 that was giving me trouble, but I see that kees has a patch on the debian bug for it that I can try
<broder> i've been converting the stuff that i need to run $3rd_party_app cross-arch
 * ajmitch just isn't familiar enough with what should be done for multiarch
<broder> the conversion is pretty straightforward for dh(1) and cdbs packages
<broder> it's old-school debhelper that can be tricky
<micahg> tumbleweed: or siretart are either of you around to take care of bug 908894 or should I?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 908894 in libav-extra (Ubuntu) " Rebuilt against libav 0.7.3-2ubuntu1 but named 4:0.7.2.1ubuntu3, can't upgrade libav dev packages " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/908894
<ajmitch> micahg: not on holiday yet? :)
<micahg> ajmitch: what's a holiday?
<micahg> yes I am :), but what's the difference anyways
<ajmitch> heh
 * micahg does need to spend some time away from the computer though
#ubuntu-motu 2011-12-27
 * ajmitch managed to spend a couple of days mostly away from the computer
<micahg> I managed 8 hours last thursday while awake :)
<Laney> ajmitch: you were thinking about it though, admit it
<ajmitch> Laney: I had my laptop with me
<stgraber> :)
<ajmitch> just no decent desk to put it on
<Laney> crisis
<ajmitch> I know
<stgraber> hehe, yeah, the past week or so has been like that for me too, I'm in Europe visiting the family and apparently nobody has a decent desk and desk chair ...
<ajmitch> laptop on bed = 85C CPU
<ajmitch> Laney: I know you've got a long TODO list for me, too :)
<micahg> tumbleweed: siretart: assuming that you're both sleeping, so uploaded a new libav-extra with the version fixed
<Laney> TODO: Give Laney lots of money
 * iulian gives Laney a new TODO list.
 * Laney reads "Give iulian all of your things, and tell him the meaning of life"
<ajmitch> Laney: funny chap, you're such an optimist
<Laney> strange that I don't remember writing this down but it is on my TODO list, so …
<ajmitch> I think I need to buy a new hard drive soon
<Laney> i want more ram
<Laney> my overlayfs has run out several times recently
 * micahg also wants more RAM
 * ajmitch was getting unrecoverable read errors in syslog last night
<ajmitch> smartctl says that my hard drive is not happy
<Laney> mmm, not fun
<ajmitch> yeah, it was on the 1.5TB drive tht I'd put in a few months ago, too
<ajmitch> all the older drives are fine, of course
<micahg> haskell FTBFS are addictive
<ajmitch> nothing /me noticed you uploading quite a few haskell rebuilds last night
<ajmitch> bah
<ajmitch> s/nothing //
<micahg> now that I understand how it works, it's fairly easy to fix
 * micahg just needs a script now to automate most of it :)
<iulian> Brill! Told ya it's not that bad.
<iulian> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/ghc.html looks good though.
<micahg> ah, I've been rebuilding the rdeps of whatever I upload after it builds
<iulian> That's fine, you haven't missed anything.
<Laney> hooray for volunteers
<Laney> micahg: now just write your next project in Haskell
<Laney> . o O ( one of us … )
 * iulian nods.
<ajmitch> sick
<iulian> ajmitch: & wonderful.
 * ajmitch is currently doing some python stuff instead
<micahg> laney: I don't think so :)
<Laney> it'll do you good
<Laney> honest guv
<iulian> Heh.
<ajmitch> see how nefarious these types are?
<siretart> micahg: excellent, thanks!
<micahg> siretart: one of these days, I'll get good at git so I can commit this stuff myself as well
<siretart> micahg: :-)
<Quintasan> bdrung: Any special procedure to get my MOTU membership renewed? It expires in 4 days AFAIR.
<ajmitch> Quintasan: you should have an email from LP asking you to renew, iirc
 * Quintasan attempts to find that
<Quintasan> Ah!
<Quintasan> ajmitch: Thanks!\
<ajmitch> no problem
<tumbleweed> micahg: thanks
<jtaylor> tumbleweed: I'm already looking at amide
<jtaylor> (or btter waiting for the b-d to install :) )
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: great, my mirror is currently broken anyway
<jtaylor> is an underlinked library reason enough for an sru? dcmdata is missing pthread and libz links
<jtaylor> amide could be fixed by adding these links multiple times on the command line
<geser> jtaylor: I guess so, as currently the lib is "broken" (can't be used unless the program links with those missing libs by its own because it needs them)
<tumbleweed> not that much uses dcmtk, so that should be easy to check
<jtaylor> dcmtk is in great shape, none of its libraries link with anything
<jtaylor> not even libstdc++ ...
<tumbleweed> heh
<tumbleweed> well, I suppose most consumers link to that
<geser> doesn't it link the needed libs at all or only not because of "--as-needed"?
<jtaylor> at all
<jtaylor> also in debian
<geser> :(
<jtaylor> and it probably won't be fixed
<jtaylor> debian bug 510120
<geser> why? it's intended?
<ubottu> Debian bug 510120 in dcmtk "dcmtk: Missing link to libxml2 (libdcmsr)" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/510120
<jtaylor> bad upstream
<tumbleweed> most are :)
<geser> urgs
<geser> so if they add need an other lib in a new API all programs need to get patched to link it too? that's really bad
<Alison_Chaiken> Mornin', all.   My bud pleia2 has answered many of my n00b debian packagin questions and I have at length RTFM, but I have a couple of remaining uncertainties.
<Alison_Chaiken> The project I'm working on includes 3 git repos that we have created, plus we tend to need the latest greatest version of some Qt packages, not what would already be available at launchpad.
<Alison_Chaiken> My Qt-component build needs a bunch of Qt libraries.   My other packages depend on some Qt libraries too.
<Alison_Chaiken> The QUESTION is: should I be conservative and list every Qt dependency exhaustively in every package?
<Alison_Chaiken> There's no big deal with duplication of depends between interdependent packages?
<jtaylor> the dependencies should be handled automatically as long as your package is linked correctly
<jtaylor> dpkg-shlibdeps does that
<Alison_Chaiken> I can't see why there would be, and the source packaging of the top-level app might break if our packages that it depends on change dependencies.
<Alison_Chaiken> Very good, jtaylor, I have a look at those docs.
<Alison_Chaiken> But just so I know, if interdependent packages have duplicate dependencies, it shouldn't matter, right?
<Alison_Chaiken> The libraries are shared object anyway, not statically compiled.
<jtaylor> your packages should depend on everything they directly need
<Alison_Chaiken> Got it, jtaylor, I'll be inclusive then.
<jtaylor> unless you are using plugins that is usually all done automatically and not manually
<Alison_Chaiken> Some of the objects are plugins that can be specified at runtime . . . Hmm!
<Alison_Chaiken> My newly built (first!) dsc file show my blah-dev package, which I intended to be a source package as a "Binary:".   Would that be because my "Section" in the control file is wrong?
<Alison_Chaiken> I had put "devel" for the Section.    Maybe it should be "dev"?    I don't see this info anywhere in the docs.   Thanks!
<micahg> Alison_Chaiken: where does it show?
<micahg> the Binary entries in the .dsc file are created from the list in debian/control
<jtaylor> -dev packages should be binary
<jtaylor> binary packages are packages that are built from source packages, even if they only contain text
<Alison_Chaiken> micahg, there are two packages listed in the control, one a -dev and one intended to be a binary.    Obviously I've got something wrong since my dsc file created by debuild show my -dev package as a binary.
<KNRO> hello, using the launchpad build system, suppose I'm building a package that depends on another package that I uploaded to my PPA, how do I tell launchpad build system to look for it in the build recipe? is there a way? now it gives errors that my package is 'virtual' because it doesn't know that it exists on the ppa itself.
<micahg> Alison_Chaiken: no, that's correct
<Alison_Chaiken> Ah, jtaylor, what format are -dev packages in then?   gzip?
<jtaylor> Alison_Chaiken: the section for lib-dev packages is libdevel
<micahg> Alison_Chaiken: binary in the .dsc file refers to what will be built as .deb files
<jtaylor> Alison_Chaiken: depends on the compression used, gzip is default
<Alison_Chaiken> I see, micahg.
<jtaylor> bzip2 and xz are possible too
<Alison_Chaiken> For a binary executable that is not a library, should I list a section in control, and if so, which?
<jtaylor> depends on the program
<jtaylor> here is a list of sections: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/
<Alison_Chaiken> My program is a Qt-based framework for plugins that talk to automotive hardware: an embedded app.
<jtaylor> the name for control is in the links
<KNRO> so anyone knows? How can you tell launchpad to look for packages that are outside universe during the build process?
<Alison_Chaiken> So I was going to put the binary in "Embedded software"
<Alison_Chaiken> Thanks for the hyperlink, jtaylor.    I was looking at different, much shorted debian.org list.
<jtaylor> debians is shorter?
<KNRO> err okay, can you tell launchpad to build with multiverse packages?!!!!
<Ampelbein> KNRO: What exactly do you mean?
#ubuntu-motu 2011-12-28
<psusi> how do you set a property with gtkmm?  the docs say that MessageDialog has Glib::PropertyProxy< MessageType > property_message_type ()... doesn't that make a member you can just assign to?
<EvilResistance> how hard is it to set up a multiple-binary source package (sort of how php5 and dpkg are)
<Alison_Chaiken> I've been struggling with debian/rules for hours.
<Alison_Chaiken> I hit this error: "dh-install: package-dev missing files (usr/include/*)"
<Alison_Chaiken> Does anyone know if this failure means that the source directory can be located or the destination one?
<Alison_Chaiken> I can't figure out why the failure is happening for this package but not the others.
<Alison_Chaiken> And are files missing or is directories themselves that can't be located?   The error message is so unhelpful, and the script is perl (yuck!).
<geser> Alison_Chaiken: the package "package-dev" is missing some expected files (listed in debian/package-dev.install) so it can't be build
<Alison_Chaiken> Thanks geser.    So source files are not being found in the expected source directory?    My attempts to change DESTDIR are irrelevant?
<geser> can you pastebin the debian/package-dev.install file? (if it contains more than just one line)
<micahg> sounds like stuff isn't being installed in the proper place in debian/tmp
<Alison_Chaiken> Sure.     Let me regenerate the system-built one since I've been screwing without them by hand just for debug.
<geser> while you are it, please also pastebin debian/rules
<dk> Alison_Chaiken: are you who is talking about Mobile linux at SCALE next month?
<Alison_Chaiken> That's me.
<Alison_Chaiken> Unfortunately, geser, I appear to have broken something else, as I can't get the build to proceed as far as the point I was talking about.    So I've now broken it upstream of where I've been stuck all afternoon.
<Alison_Chaiken> Must be a sign of progress.
<Alison_Chaiken> Sorry for wasting your time, geser and micahg, but I'm afraid I'm going to just have to go to bed and try again tomorrow.    I can't get the build to even start now, whereas before I merely couldn't get it to finish.
<psusi> what does g_thread_self() return in the main thread?  is there a static instance of a GThread somewhere for the main thread?  I'm looking for a way to find out if I'm in the main thread context or not...
<royh> do anyone know why chef-server is only in lucid and maverick?
<jtaylor> when applying a debdiff from someone else do we leave the author of the debdiff in the changelog maintainer line?
<udienz> jtaylor, i think you can mention in changelog his name
<Laney> depends on what other changes you want to make
<Laney> i usually leave it unless my changes are much bigger than theirs, but it's up to you
<udienz> Laney, what 'depends'? usually i mention his name even he only change po files, is that right?
<Laney> you should always mention it in the changelog, the question is about who gets the credit for the whole upload (Changed-By)
<jtaylor> udienz: I mean the lower line inthe changelog which according to debia policy states the uploader
<udienz> jtaylor, do you mean this line -- $DEBFULLNAME `date -U`?
<jtaylor> yes
<Laney> it is called the trailer
<udienz> jtaylor, i agree with Laney. if we don't change, perhaps thats sponsoring
<Alison_Chaiken> My project comes from 4 git repos: two libraries, a plugin framework and a plugin.
<Alison_Chaiken> I must build the binaries in that order due to the dependencies.
<Alison_Chaiken> I'm having trouble locating documentation that addresses this situation, where none of the 4 repos is currently packaged for me to use.
<Alison_Chaiken> I guess that all 4 builds must output to the same root filesystem in a common build directory, as they need to see each others' headers and shared object.
<Alison_Chaiken> I could fully package and install each of the projects in turn, I guess, but installing in the actual system directories during a build seems contrary to the accepted way of doing things.
<Alison_Chaiken> If anyone could suggest an example to look at or documentation that doesn't assume one new source tree with all other packages from repos, I'd appreciate it!
<Laney> Alison_Chaiken: It is common to set up a local repository (e.g. with reprepro) for such a situation
<Laney> and add that as a source in the chroot you build in
<Alison_Chaiken> Perhaps if all builds refer to one debian/tmp directory and one set of rules, that will do the trick?
<Alison_Chaiken> So I build package one, install it in the local repo, then 2, then 3, and they each put their shared-object libraries and headers in that repo as they proceed?
<Alison_Chaiken> I'll read up n reprepro Laney, thanks.
<Laney> you put the /packages/ in the repository and add them to Build-Depends of the other ones as appropriate
<Alison_Chaiken> Ah, in the control file.    And the control file docs will describe how to point at the local repo instead of the root filesystem.
<fenryxo> Hi
<fenryxo> I would like to package my application for Ubuntu. It's called Nuvola Player and provides integration of cloud music services with Linux desktop (multimedia keys, Ubuntu Sound menu, Unity Launcher Quick list, etc.). I've already created a "needs-packaging" bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/909021 and first version of source package that is now ready for review. It's my first package so I'm sure it isn't without mistakes. Would someone 
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 909021 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] nuvolaplayer" [Wishlist,New]
<EvilResistance> e
<Resistance> whoops
<Resistance> forgive the random "e" :P
<broder> fenryxo: i can do a quick skim of the packaging, but have you considered trying to get the package into debian instead? we prefer that when possible because we've found that packages just seem to end up better maintained that way
<broder> (i'm a fan of nuvola, so i'm happy to help as much as i can)
<broder> fenryxo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debian/ForUbuntuDevelopers#Getting_new_software_in_Debian might be useful information
<broder> bah, it uses libunity
<fenryxo> broder: I considered submitting to Debian, but the import freeze is already in January, Precise imports from Debian testing instead of unstable and I don't know how long would the whole process takes
<fenryxo> libunity is used for integration with Unity Launcher (Quick list)
<broder> fenryxo: that's ok - we have a little more time than that. import freeze is just when we stop automatically syncing from debian; we can continue to do manual syncs after that
<broder> and syncing from unstable is also an option
<broder> but debian doesn't have libunity
<broder> we'd have to disable the libunity features in debian then re-enable them in ubuntu, but i think that's still preferable to uploading directly to ubuntu
<fenryxo> libunity is not required if Nuvola is not build with "--with-unity-quick-list"
<broder> fenryxo: it looks like the debian/docs file is empty, so you could drop that from the package
<broder> can the build system detect the presence of libunity? if we can let it do that, then the only change we'd need to make on the ubuntu side is adding libunity-dev to the build deps
<broder> the packaging mostly looks good, though - i'm mostly looking for things to nitpick over at this point
<broder> instead of using the override_dh_installman target, i tend to prefer using debian/<package>.manpages
<fenryxo> broder: the build system can detect libraries, autodetection of libunity looks like great solution. I'll fix it + the debian/doc file
<broder> but like i said, nit
<broder> can you turn on gtk3 for newer releases? do newer versions of webkitgtk3 work with flash?
<fenryxo> I didn't check the newer versions yet. I've tested building with GTK3 only with version 0.1 and I'm sure the code contains some GTK3-incompatible code.
<broder> gtk2 certainly isn't a blocker for anything, but it would definitely be nice to move anything to gtk3 that we can
<broder> but that can be a more long-term goal
<broder> the copyright file looks like it needs a little work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/786054/
<fenryxo> GTK3 port is on the todo list, but currently I'm planning only bug fix releases until I pass all exams
<broder> haha, sure, been there :)
<broder> i would line wrap the copy of creative commons in the copyright file
<fenryxo> ok, it seems I have to use more up-to-date lintian, because mine doesn't complain
<broder> there are also a handful of complaints on the binary package: http://paste.ubuntu.com/786065/
<broder> i think no-upstream-changelog is a red herring
<broder> (since i believe ubuntu policy is to not include those)
<broder> but i think that's my lintian being out of date
<fenryxo> I currently use lintian included in Natty
<broder> ah yes. precise's version of lintian definitely suppresses no-upstream-changelog on ubuntu. i should have known that, because i wrote the patch for it :)
<broder> i like the ui changes in this new version
<broder> dropping the toolbar at the top of the window and stuff
<fenryxo> the tool bar was temporary solution :) I think Nuvola Plyer finally matured enough to be included in Ubuntu
<broder> i've been really happy with nuvola. i'm looking forward to seeing it in the distro - thanks for working on it :)
<broder> not quitting on close if music isn't playing is also awesome
<fenryxo> this behavior is based on instructions at Ubuntu Sound menu page
<broder> fenryxo: line 27 of the debian/rules file is an empty line but has a bunch of extra tabs. they're harmless but would be good to clean them up
<broder> fenryxo: but in general, the packaging looks quite good. and if i drop the libunity-dev build-dep and the --with-unity-quick-list option, the package builds without modification on debian unstable
<broder> so from here, i think the next steps are:
<broder> (a) see if the build system can be modified to auto-detect libunity instead of using the build flag
<broder> (and drop the build flag)
<broder> (b) open an ITP bug with debian
<broder> (c) make the modifications mentioned in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debian/ForUbuntuDevelopers#Required_packaging_changes
<broder> (d) post the package to http://mentors.debian.net and send out a request for debian sponsorship
<broder> sound reasonable?
<fenryxo> broder: sounds great :)
<fenryxo> broder: thanks for the review
<broder> glad to help :)
<KNRO> is {svn-revno} supported as variable substitution in recipe?
<lifeless> KNRO: I don't believe so
#ubuntu-motu 2011-12-29
<mlinscott> •sanbar• heya!
<KNRO> How do you make packages from outside universe available to packages being built by launchpad build system?
<geser> you mean for use in your PPA?
<KNRO> geser: yes?
<KNRO> geser: yes for PPA
<geser> KNRO: hmm, good question. You might need to ask that in #launchpad.
<geser> which package do you need for building from multiverse?
<KNRO> geser: my own packages in my ppa that I just built
<geser> ah, that should be automatically picked up
<KNRO> I have libqsi-6.0.3 that is already built, and I have indi-qsi which depends on libqsi-dev which is provided by the previous package
<geser> have you a link to the failed build at hand?
<KNRO> geser: sure , hold on
<KNRO> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/88715108/buildlog.txt.gz
<KNRO>  pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: libqsi-dev which is a virtual package.
<geser> KNRO: libqsi - 6.0.3-0~3~oneiric1 seems to be the first one which build successfully and got published 1 hour ago. So it might be bad timing that it wasn't published yet when the other build got tried (it was about something more than 1 hour ago)
<KNRO> so you think it's a timing issue?
<geser> yes, retry it
<KNRO> how about Depends: libcfitsio3-dev but it is not going to be installed. ?
<geser> let me check
<KNRO> this is another package...
<KNRO> however, this is an official package in MAIN... so I'm not sure what the problem is there
<geser> me currently neither
<geser> give it retry, perhaps a fallout from the previous error
<KNRO> hmmmmm ok
<jtaylor> anyone know how to get ports.ubuntu.com merged with the regular archive with apt-cacher-ng? just adding it to the mirror list does not work :(
<micahg> jtaylor: merged?  are you trying to get the arch all packages?
<jtaylor> yes
<micahg> add the same line as the regular archive, just put [arch=i386] after deb
<jtaylor> you mean in apt/sources.list?
<jtaylor> I'm trying to get it done in the cacher itself
<micahg> jtaylor: oh, no idea how to do that, but the regular archive is faster (mirrors and whatnot), so adding the second deb line should speed things up as well
<micahg> it actually needs to be above the ports one though
<jtaylor> my connection is so slow that the slowness of ports does not matter much, I'm trying to avoid downloading stuff multiple times
<psusi> apport can be configured to collect .xsession-errors right?  how does one do that?  it would really make the apport reports for gparted much more usefull
<Ampelbein> psusi: Yes, you need a package hook. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport/DeveloperHowTo
<psusi> does debian also use apport?
<psusi> i.e. would they care to include the hook, or will that need to be an ubuntu deviation?
<psusi> what's this do? report['SuspiciousXErrors'] = xsession_errors(re.compile('CRITICAL.*assertion.*failed'))
<psusi> does that pull lines from .xsession-errors that mention assertion failure?
<psusi> if so, that's exactly what I'm looking for
<Alison_Chaiken> I'm sorry to bother you folks again, but I've been wrestling with reprepro and dh_install and debian/rules for days now.
<Alison_Chaiken> The nub of the problem I'm having is "dh_install: <package>-dev missing files (usr/include/*), aborting"
<Alison_Chaiken> I see that usr/include/* is called out in debian/<package>-dev,install.
<Alison_Chaiken> oops, debian/<package>-dev.install
<Alison_Chaiken> I'm not sure if dh_install can't find the source of the files or the destination.
<Alison_Chaiken> I'm sure that I have to change the rules to tell dh_install where to look, and I'm sure it's under the binary-arch target, but I can't figure out how to get it to emit a more verbose error message so that I can figure out what it's missing.
<jtaylor> which compat level?
<jtaylor> you get more verbose output by exporting DH_VERBOSE=1
<jtaylor> or running dh_install -v
<Alison_Chaiken> I set DH_VERBOSE=1 in debian/control, but the "missing files" line above is all I get before dh_install dies.
<Alison_Chaiken> I'm not sure what "compat level" is.
<jtaylor> the value in debian/compat
<Alison_Chaiken> I was using debuild at the CLI.
<Alison_Chaiken> compat level 8
<jtaylor> is anything in debian/tmp/usr/include after the build?
<Alison_Chaiken> I should try to figure out how to invoke dh_install from the CLI, I guess.    Maybe that would give more info.
<jtaylor> yes with -v
<Alison_Chaiken> There is no debian/tmp/usr
<jtaylor> thats most likely your problem
<Alison_Chaiken> There's debian/<package> and debian/<package>-dev though.
<ajmitch> what's DESTDIR set to?
<Alison_Chaiken> So the tmp directory is not getting created, or is in a weird place?
<Alison_Chaiken> I didn't set DESTDIR by hand.
<Alison_Chaiken> INSTALL_ROOT is set in the Makefile though.
<Alison_Chaiken> and a manual "make; make install" does what I expect.
<jtaylor> what buildsystem?
<Alison_Chaiken> cmake.
<jtaylor> and debhelper tiny rules?
<Alison_Chaiken> maybe the problem is that cmake's files are in build.
<Alison_Chaiken> I know not the debhelper tiny rules.
<jtaylor> how does your rules file look like?
<psusi> #2  0x00007fcb279c1452 in ped_assert () from /tmp/tmp5MOi2b/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libparted.so.0
<psusi> No symbol table info available.
<psusi> taht means that the retracer couldn't find the dbg file right?
<jtaylor> DESTDIR must be set, but usually that is done by the packaging helpers
<jtaylor> if you aren't using them you have to set it yourself
<Alison_Chaiken> My rules file just has DH_VERBOSE=1 and "include blah/debhelper.mk"
<jtaylor> no cmake.mk?
<Alison_Chaiken> I'll try setting DESTDIR and see what happens.    What goes in DESTDIR?
<ajmitch> Alison_Chaiken: you mean "include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk"?
<Alison_Chaiken> Huh, looks like it gets a lot further if I include the cmake.mk besides debhelper.mk!
<jtaylor> $(CURDIR)/debian/tmp
<jtaylor> as expected when you use a cmake buidlsystem :)
<Alison_Chaiken> DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/tmp then?
<jtaylor> you don't need to set it yourself if you use cdbs cmake module
<Alison_Chaiken> Adding cmake.mk means that I now have debian/tmp with files in it.
<ajmitch> great
<jtaylor> yes cmake.mk sets up cmake correctly for you
<Alison_Chaiken> Still stops eventually, but much further along.
<ajmitch> where does it stop now?
<Alison_Chaiken> Just to be clear, what was wrong before?   dh_install couldn't find the sourcedir or couldn't find the destdir?
<jtaylor> DESTDIR was not set
<jtaylor> probably cmake was not executed either
<jtaylor> and it just used a preshipped makefile
<Alison_Chaiken> My biggest problem with the packaging system is that it is too terse.   If I knew which files were missing, I'd figure it all out.
<ajmitch> so it wasn't installing the built files into the right place for dh_install to pick up
<jtaylor> with export DH_VERBOSE=1 it prints every single command
<Alison_Chaiken> The commands are printed all right, but the error messages are canned and don't contain enough info about the failure.
<ajmitch> cdbs does cover up a bit too much of the magic for some people
<jtaylor> it should ahve contained something like this: cp -a debian/tmp/... file not found
<jtaylor> what more info do you need?
<Alison_Chaiken> ajmitch, when you talk about dh_install picking up, I'm still not sure if it found the files and didn't know where to copy them, or if it didn't find them.
<Alison_Chaiken> so the problem then jtaylor is that debian/tmp wasn't created (it was the missing DESTDIR I guess) and dh_install tried to look for files in debian/tmp/usr/include and there weren't any?
<ajmitch> it didn't find them, there should have been other errors printer, like jtaylor said
<ajmitch> right
<Alison_Chaiken> So debuild compiles the source files using the package's native build system, it copies the binaries and sources to debian/tmp, and then it tars and compresses them?
<jtaylor> no
<jtaylor> it uses the native build system to install to debian/tmp using DESTDIR=debian/tmp and PREFIX=/usr
<jtaylor> then it installs from there into debian/package-name and tars it
<jtaylor> if you only have one package you can skip the redirection to debian/tmp
<EvilResistance> is there a guide to setting up debhelper to run a setup.py python script for a package i'm building for a project/team?
<Alison_Chaiken> I want to build the source and binary packages, so that's already two, I guess.
<EvilResistance> general packaging, not necessarily PPA packaging ;P
<jtaylor> no the source package is what you are building from, the binary packages are the result
<jtaylor> but a libsomething + libsomething-dev are two binary packages
<Alison_Chaiken> Ah, okay, package and package-dev are what I meant.
<Alison_Chaiken> Thanks so much you guys for your help.
<Alison_Chaiken> I will thank you on our project wiki . . . once I have my archive there!   (RSN, we hope, before deadline.)
<ajmitch> EvilResistance: it can be as simple as http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/python-configglue/precise/view/head:/debian/rules
<EvilResistance> will it auto-detect the setup.py script?
<jtaylor> if there is no makefile yes
<EvilResistance> or do i have to tell the thing to run it, say, post-install
<EvilResistance> ah, very good, so its easier than I thought :P
<jtaylor> this one is a bit more complex: includes tests and python3 packaging http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/python-modules/packages/ipython/trunk/debian/rules?revision=19761&view=markup
<EvilResistance> i think the initial one that ajmitch linked me will work, i'll test once i actually package the thing up :P
 * EvilResistance does numerous test builds with pbuilder before releasing a package publicly :P
<ScottK> Here's another example that's not as complex as ipython: http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/python-modules/packages/python-ipaddr/trunk/debian/rules?revision=19761&view=markup
<ajmitch> automagic 2to3 at build time?
<jtaylor> if upstream supports it yes
<jtaylor> hm ipaddr does not use --force for install
<jtaylor> that can cause issues with timestamps
<jtaylor> but I forgot the situation where that bit me :/
<jtaylor> btw thx ScottK for the qt py3 packages
<ScottK> Here's another on of the magic 2to3 packages: http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/python-modules/packages/pyspf/trunk/debian/rules?revision=19761&view=markup
<ScottK> jtaylor: Thanks to your bug, they even work now.
<ScottK> BTW, POX gets some credit/blame for them too (although he declined to say so in debian/changelog)
#ubuntu-motu 2011-12-30
<grantbow> maybe a newbie question: any idea why in debian/source/options extend-diff-ignore = "(^|/)(\.bzr)$" isn't excluding the .bzr directory in a source/format 1.0 package?
<broder> grantbow: i don't think that option does anything on its own - my understanding is you have to pass -i to debuild/dpkg-buildpackage/whatever to ignore files in the diff, and -i automatically ignores .bzr
<broder> err, -I
<broder> oh, nope. -i
<grantbow> perhaps my older dpkg-source and lack of source/format 3.0 are an issue. when I run debuild it says it's using the option but doesn't ignore the files.
<broder> but are you passing -i?
<broder> --extend-diff-ignore changes the behavior of -i, but it doesn't imply the option
<broder> at least, that's my read of the dpkg-source manpage
<broder> you might be able to put "diff-ignore" in debian/source/options
<grantbow> k, thanks, I'll have a look
<grantbow> aha, diff-ignore seemed to work where extend-diff-ignore didn't.
<grantbow> broder: seems to work now, thanks for your help
<Alison_Chaiken> Would it be correct to say that the purpose of the debian/rules file is to describe the project's pre-existing build system to the packaging system?
<Alison_Chaiken> Obviously there are a few other things in the rules, like resources that the usual build system won't normally touch but that need to be bundled in the package.
<micahg> Alison_Chaiken: it's like the controller for the packaging
<micahg> here's how the Debian policy manual describes it: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-source.html#s-debianrules
<JanC> Alison_Chaiken: I think that's an interesting description of it, but it is actually a build system on its own that in most cases re-uses the pre-existing build system for convenience (and in that case it "describes the project's pre-existing build system")
<Alison_Chaiken> I take your point, JanC: the debian/rules is a Makefile that consumes and extends other makefiles because it has larger work to do.
<Alison_Chaiken> Part of the task of the rules-monger is to make sure that the dpkg-build knows what it's eating, but only part, as the normal project build is just the first step.
<JanC> well, in theory it could be the complete Makefile on its own, just that most package maintainers wisely re-use the existing ones  ;)
<Alison_Chaiken> Hey, I have a reprepro with two packages in it now: yahoo!   How far behind can fame and fortune be?
<Alison_Chaiken> Thanks to everyone here for their patient and valuable advice (not sarcastic -- serious).
 * ajmitch wonders if it's safe to sync coffeescript 1.2.0-2 from sid
<geser> ajmitch: is bug #777554 fixed in this version?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 777554 in coffeescript (Ubuntu) "coffeescript fails to find nodejs in path" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/777554
<ajmitch> geser: I'll check, just updating my local mirror so I can build it
<ajmitch> our nodejs version is a debian revision behind, but updating that requires updating libv8 as well
<ajmitch> er, looks like I was wrong about libv8, I misread the changelog :)
<ScottK> jtaylor: So if your libyaml multiarch patch gets in, does that mean I'm going to have to multi-arch pyyaml too?
<jtaylor> you don't have too
<jtaylor> non multiarch packages should work fine with multiarch'd ones
<ScottK> So it's only be if something needed a foreign python[3]-yaml that I'd need to do it.
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> unless pyyamls build is broken and can't deal with multiarch paths
<jtaylor> which is not rare in python extensions :/
<jtaylor> python-gd and numpy come to mind
<jtaylor> let me just try pyyaml build
<jtaylor> works fine
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks for checking.
<jtaylor> speaking of numpy, we should probably fix numpy multiarch handling for precise
<jtaylor> not to late in the cycle this time
<Resistance> woah net explosion
<ScottK> jtaylor: Yes.  Please.
<jtaylor> ScottK: just pushed a branch, still ufly but works
<jtaylor> https://code.launchpad.net/~jtaylor/ubuntu/precise/python-numpy/multiarch-fix-818867
<jtaylor> you can test it with natty's python-enable package
<ScottK> jtaylor: Are the unmerged changes from Debian worth taking on too?
<jtaylor> I'm hoping numpy 1.6 gets in testing in time for precise
<ScottK> Right, but in the meantime do we want what's in -3?
<jtaylor> I'll have a look
<Resistance> question for the motus when you're not busy discussing amongst each other...
<Resistance> how much additional work is necessary to go from a single-binary source package, to a multiple-binary source package?
<ScottK> thanks
<ScottK> Resistance: The first time you do it it's probably a bit of work to understand what you're up to, but in general, not hard at all.
<jtaylor> hm looks like a change for binNMU's
<jtaylor> doesn't look necessary for ubuntu
<Resistance> ScottK:  well given i'm most likely going to be making test packages through pbuilder, to make sure i get the gist of it, so any pointers would be appreciated :)
<jtaylor> or maybe it is
<Resistance> (I'm aware of how single-binary packages are made :P)
<ScottK> The first one is that files in /debian that were generic like install or docs need to be binary specific.
<ScottK> So it might be libfoo.install and libfoo-dev.install
<jtaylor> ScottK: no its not necessary for ubuntu
<ScottK> K
<jtaylor> we only have one python version left + no binNMU's
 * ScottK is busy with $WORK now, but might be able to sponsor later if no one else does.
<ScottK> I bet micahg would do it.
<jtaylor> thx
<psusi> the gtk+-2.0 package's rules file has patch-stamp and clean rules to apply and deapply the quilt patches, but it's supposedly a 3.0 (quilt) format package.. that's a packaging error isn't it?
<Alison_Chaiken> I am building a package that requires Qt packages, which can be from upstream repos without mods.
<Alison_Chaiken> If in my debian/control file, I list the Qt packages as Depends, does that mean that the user will be prompted to install the Qt packages when they try to install my package?
<Alison_Chaiken> Or must I perform some additional step to make this prompting happen?
<jtaylor> they will be installed automatically, but I already told you you don't need to manually list them
<jtaylor> *when installed with apt-get or aptitude
<jtaylor> or gdebi
<Alison_Chaiken> Because I can just use the {shlibs} macro in the Depends.
<Alison_Chaiken> Sorry if I'm repeating myself.    It's a lot of new material.   I am making some progress, but am stopping to reflect whether I'm doing everything the right way.
<jtaylor> psusi: looks like a relict from pre 3.0 times, now its just an "autoreconf-stamp"
<Alison_Chaiken> I guess I should just put the repo up and let everyone try it.
<ajmitch> morning
<jtaylor> Alison_Chaiken: setting up a local repo is very easy
<psusi> jtaylor, right... it should have been removed when converting to 3.0 right?
<jtaylor> s/removed/renamed/
<psusi> renamed?
<jtaylor> useful to quickly test upgrades without having to wait for slow ppas
<psusi> it shouldn't be (de)applying patches in the rules file at all since dpkg-source takes care of that
<psusi> shouldn't it?
<jtaylor> it doesn't it now only autoreconf#s
<micahg> jtaylor: I can sponsor sat night, not enough time left today for me
<jtaylor> thx, there is no rush
<micahg> jtaylor: what am I sponsoring?
<jtaylor> micahg: https://code.launchpad.net/~jtaylor/ubuntu/precise/python-numpy/multiarch-fix-818867/+merge/87165
<jtaylor> I also fixed up the svn sasl fix
<micahg> k
 * ajmitch sees why you said it was a very ugly method
<jtaylor> yes but it works, figuring out how to fix this distutils reinvention does not look worth it
<jtaylor> it doesn't even look easily fixable, the whole thing seems to be built on knowing all possible libdirs
<micahg> jtaylor: I thought that's a problem with python in general
<micahg> *python apps
<jtaylor> depends, python distutils has tools to just try linking to figure out if a library is there
<jtaylor> like autotools
<jtaylor> but as you have the full power of python in distutil every app tends to invent its own little broken method
 * micahg thought barry was trying to fix it upstream somehow
<micahg> jtaylor: I'm wondering ATM why the x11 pkg-config file seems useless
<jtaylor> pkg-config is the solution but numpy.distutils does not use it
<micahg> still, if it properly exported paths, couldn't you use those?
<jtaylor> subprocess pkg-config instead of dpkg?
<jtaylor> I don't see the difference except dpkg is always installed pkg-config not
<micahg> oh, is this runtime?
<jtaylor> yes
<micahg> ah, yeah, this is right then, annoying as it is
<micahg> unless you do a build time substitution
<jtaylor> which is just as ugly
<micahg> yeah, although would be a tad faster
<micahg> but less robust for upstream
<jtaylor> I don'tthink performance is an issue its not like distutils is imported in performance critical tools
<jtaylor> just for pkg building
<Alison_Chaiken> One more question: my packages as built are missing some files.   Should I tell dh_make to include them with "--add-missing" when I create the debian/<package>.install file?
<Alison_Chaiken> Or is it more usual to hand-edit the debian/<package>.install file by hand?
<Alison_Chaiken> Or is there a 3rd preferred method I've missed altogether?
<Alison_Chaiken> My files show up in debian/tmp, but not in the final debs, presumably because the <package>.install files don't list them.
<Laney> you only need to use dh_make once at the start, to create a template for you to edit
<Laney> after that just create stuff by hand
<Alison_Chaiken> Okay, so debian/<package>.install is a template we expect to change: no problem.
#ubuntu-motu 2011-12-31
 * mlinscott is AFK, Ran to the Store —I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n—
 * mlinscott is back from Ran to the Store. I was gone for 27mins —I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n—
<jtaylor> can someone santiy check bug 910409 that I did not miss any rdeps, thx
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 910409 in importlib (Ubuntu) "remove and blacklist importlib for precise" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/910409
<broder> evan@caron:~$ reverse-depends src:importlib
<broder> No reverse dependencies found
<broder> jtaylor: ^
<ScottK> broder: What happened to reverse-build-depends in precise?
<ptaylor> Question .. I've instally debhelper but there are no example files in /usr/share .. it only has the tiny file.
<ScottK> broder: I see it now.
 * ScottK files bug.
<broder> ScottK: reverse-depends can do everything r-b-d did (by querying a service tumbleweed runs on qa.ubuntuwire.o), and doesn't require weird apt configuration
<ScottK> broder: Yes, I finally figured that out.  Please see Bug 910420.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 910420 in ubuntu-dev-tools (Ubuntu) "[reverse-build-depends] Vanished" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/910420
<Laney> NEWS might be better.
<ScottK> How many people actually read that?
 * Rhonda 
<ScottK> I wrapper script would be simple enough and would satisfy the principle of least surprise.
<ScottK> Rhonda: Of course.  I even do it sometimes.
<Rhonda> ;)
<Rhonda> Actually NEWS.Debian is one of the few things I read carefully.
<Rhonda> happy new year!
#ubuntu-motu 2012-01-01
<vibhav> Can anybody help me here ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/789453/
<Elbrus> happy new year everybody
<Elbrus> my package winff in Debian fails to build on armel, but I believe the problem is unrelated to my package (might be a bug in lazarus thou)
<Elbrus> however, it does not migrate to testing due to it
<Elbrus> I want it synced in Ubuntu Precise, should I just file a sync request, or really try hard to get a proper armel build?
<Elbrus> I prefer not to update the winff package for this, so what should I do?
<Elbrus> https://buildd.debian.org/status/logs.php?pkg=winff&arch=armel
<micahg> Elbrus: well, we need it built on armel in precise as well
<Elbrus> I completely agree, but lazarus in precise is a lower version
<Elbrus> 0.9.30 in stead of 0.9.30.2
<Elbrus> that is related to the failed build (although I don't understand why it goes wrong (only on armel).
<micahg> Elbrus: you've got time to sort it out, Feature freeze is feb 16
<Elbrus> the build process looks in the wrong directory: lazarus/0.9.30/ i.s.o. lazarus/0.9.30.2
<Elbrus> I tried yesterday to get debian ARM support but nobody seemed to care
<Elbrus> @ #debian-arm
<Elbrus> or nobody had a clou of course :(
<Elbrus> micahg: I assume you mean that I really should get Debian to fix this issue; can you advice me on where to start looking for help? I think there is just something strange going on on the armel buildd (or a bug in lazarus of course, which only manifests itself on armel).
<micahg> Elbrus: maybe try to reproduce on the debian porter box
<micahg> I can try a test build on Ubuntu precise armel and see what happens
<Elbrus> micahg: that would be great of course
 * Elbrus has read about the porter boxes before, but does not seem able to find the proper info now.
<Elbrus> finally: http://dsa.debian.org/doc/guest-account/
<micahg> Elbrus: sorry, my armel box is being temperamental at the moment
<micahg> jtaylor: sorry I didn't get to your branch this evening, I'll try to upload later today
<Elbrus> micahg: I appreciate the effort, so np
 * Elbrus is composing his request to NM-frontoffice now...
<ptaylor> Question .. i'm trying to build a package. i've created package.install and added the following -- hello.py tmp (so i want the hello.py to be installed in /tmp when package in stalled). I've then created tmp folder under the debian folder and added hello.py to the tmp directory. However each time i run pbuilder, it complains that it cannot stat debian/tmp/hello.py because it does not exist. Help please
<ptaylor> nvm -- i feex :) .. Happy New Year all
<jtaylor> has anyone seen l3on recently?
<DktrKranz> jtaylor: I think he came back home for Xmas, and didn't have internet handy. I can phone him, if needed
<jtaylor> thats not necessary
<jtaylor> I have just not seen him in a while and two of his packages ftbs
<jasox> I am playing with unity for few days. I am wondering is there any way for testing without recompiling whole unity source code?
<Ampelbein> jasox: What do you mean? Are you looking for a daily build?
<jasox> brb
<micahg> jtaylor: did you get an E-Mail acknowledging your upload?
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> why?
<micahg> hmm, weird, I"m not getting them
<Resistance> if i want to submit a more upstream version of a program into the repos for 12.04 post-release, how would I go about doing that?
<jtaylor> backports or ppa
<micahg> ah, my fault
#ubuntu-motu 2012-12-24
<dodo65> Bonjour les MOTUs, Hello the masters. I need some precisions to diffuse a new package. Perhaps someone can help?
#ubuntu-motu 2012-12-26
<FlowRiser> Hello, folks :) So, i'm told that in order to upload a package to the archive i need help and mentoring from a MOTU. I'll start by saying i'm new (4-5 months of Linux) and i have never packaged anything for Linux, but i have made a LightDM greeter without using any KDE libs(only Qt4 ones, that mostly are already included into Ubuntu) that is highly themable and very easy to do so.
<FlowRiser> That being said, is someone willing to help me ? Here's an example of a theme(with resources from the LoL game): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBFlNp13MQ0
<FlowRiser> Is it worth continuing down this path (using no KDE libs) or should i just merge my effort with the guys working on the kde-lightdm greeter ?
<tumbleweed> FlowRiser: these aren't really questions that most MOTUs can answer. I'd suggest #kubuntu-devel
<FlowRiser> tumbleweed, i know, i'm just wondering about
<FlowRiser> if someone is willing to install a greeter for let's say, ubuntu 12.04 (unity+compiz) would they also want to install KDE libs ?
<tumbleweed> I'd assume not
<FlowRiser> tumbleweed, then it isn't kubuntu related. And i've talked with d_ed, who's working on their kde-greeter and i've looked at his source-code and it's aimed highly at Kubuntu
<jokerdino> hey, is there any procedure to get a package into ubuntu / universe without it being in debian? the package is pretty specific to ubuntu (it is a Unity configuration tool if that helps)
<jokerdino> i would like if i could get it into repo for 13.04 before the feature freeze
<tumbleweed> jokerdino: yes, there is. Package it, and find a MOTU to review and sponsor it
<tumbleweed> if it's a unity configuration tool, I'd run it by the desktop people, first
<jokerdino> we have an experimental package while the backend isn't fully done.
<jokerdino> i suppose once we finish it, i look for a MOTU
<jokerdino> tumbleweed: so, i ask the people in #ubuntu-desktop first?
<tumbleweed> Well, I don't think we want a configuration tool that's going to break unity, in the archive. So I assume they should look over the things it's going to tweak
<jokerdino> fair enough. we are just tweaking using the gsettings API
<tumbleweed> be aware that we had myunity in the archive in the past, but had to drop it when it hadn't been updated to support quantal
<jokerdino> yep. i heard of that.
<jokerdino> in 12.04 (when myunity was in archive), half the settings were in gconf and it wasn
<jokerdino> *it wasn't updated when the settings migrated to gsettings.
<jokerdino> while our tool pretty much just deals with the post-gsettings migration.
<jokerdino> anyway, thanks for your input. i'll get in touch with the desktop devs. :)
<obounaim> Hello everybody
<andi3> hi, i'm configuring mini-buildd, when I upload package it fails with: "'Unknown distribution "unstable" in[..]". Do you use mini-buildd to build ubuntu packages?
<andi3> ubuntu doesn't seem to change Distribution field (e.g. in changes file)
<andi3> What is a best approach to solve it? (what is a login behind it, e.g. is the correct solution to ignore it in mini-buildd?)
<andi3> s/login/logic/
<vagrantc> i'm curious if folks think an SRU for pithos is appropriate: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pithos/+bug/1093865
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1093865 in pithos (Ubuntu) "pithos needs to be updated in precise" [Undecided,New]
<tumbleweed> vagrantc: sure, there's no benefit to not SRUing it
<vagrantc> i'm pretty unfamiliar with ubuntu processes, so just looking for guidance or people to nudge it towards the next steps
<vagrantc> can't even figure out how to tag the affected bug versions/ubuntu releases in launchpad
<tumbleweed> I think one needs to be an ubuntu bug-control member to do that (the page is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pithos/+bug/1093865/+nominate )
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1093865 in pithos (Ubuntu Precise) "pithos needs to be updated in precise" [Undecided,New]
<tumbleweed> I've nominated it for precise
<vagrantc> ah, thanks!
<tumbleweed> the SRU paperwork looks good, so it's just a matter of preparing the upload
<vagrantc> is that something i should take on?
<vagrantc> (what upload privs are needed?)
<tumbleweed> any MOTU can upload it
<tumbleweed> you could prepare an upload, which they could sponsor
<tumbleweed> but if your plan is to just backport the quantal version, that doesn't sound like much work
<vagrantc> yeah, it's just rebuilding the newer version on precise.
<tumbleweed> I'm about to go to bed, so I won't look at it now, although I will leave a tab open for tomorrow / the weekend / who knows when
<vagrantc> the debdiff would be pretty ugly
<vagrantc> tumbleweed: thanks!
<tumbleweed> np
<mapreri> I need only to check if a package i made is [ubuntu|debain] policy compliant.. can someone look at me? :) the link to all files is https://dl.dropbox.com/s/nvn1zn59fh93gv1/bk_5-pkg.tar.gz?dl=1
#ubuntu-motu 2012-12-27
<alo21> #ubuntu-accomplishments
<alo21> #join ubuntu-accomplishments
<jtaylor> hm my quantal collected lintian 2.5.11 but I have no idea where it came from :/
<jtaylor> extras.ubuntu.com where did I enable that and what is in there?
<mitya57> jtaylor: seems it is on extras.u.c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1470461/
<jtaylor> yes but what is that?
<jtaylor> I don't remember enabling whatever that is
<jtaylor> and why is lintian in it?
<jtaylor> lintian should be in main
<mitya57> it's for #ubuntu-arb stuff, I guess they need it for checking submitted apps
<mitya57> see also http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/
<mitya57> ... and http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/new-ubuntu-extras-repository-is-now.html
<jtaylor> "This repository will not hold updated versions of the applications already in the Ubuntu repositorie"
<jtaylor> so thats not true anymore
<jtaylor> well ok its just lintian, but the update did break lintian4py
<tumbleweed> that probably shouldn' thave been published in extras, that sounds all wrong
<mitya57> jtaylor: you can use lintian4python from experimental, it is compatible
<jtaylor> I know
<jtaylor> I just synced it to raring
<mitya57> hm, lintian 1.2.11 is not yet available in raring because of two pending MIRs
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> lintian4py will stick in proposed until thats resolved
<jtaylor> it has a dependency on 2.5.11
<mitya57> ok then
<jtaylor> lintian should not be able to migrate without 4py either
<jtaylor> if I understand the process right
#ubuntu-motu 2012-12-28
<TheLordOfTime> anyone know why the extras repository is offering a newer version of lintian than what's in raring?
<jtaylor> some arb reason
<jtaylor> according to what extras is supposed to be it should have not happened
<TheLordOfTime> so someone screwed up?
<TheLordOfTime> and that should've hit raring?
<TheLordOfTime> s/raring/raring main/
<ScottK> It's been removed and we're following up with the ARB.
<TheLordOfTime> indeed.
#ubuntu-motu 2012-12-29
<lfaraone> tumbleweed: thanks again for SRUing bug 988395
<ubottu> bug 988395 in pithos (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Pandora v34 API Update Required" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988395
<FlowRiser> hey guys, i have a question regarding sharing my own little project
<FlowRiser> So i want to upload my source code to launchpad
<FlowRiser> But i don't know how to arrange my source code files, my data, or anything like that ... I barely learned how to package ...
<FlowRiser> So, can anyone give me some tips, some documentation ?
<MCR1> FlowRiser: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/getting-set-up.html
<FlowRiser> MCR1,  i read that, and i've got the package set up ... but it doesn't look like the ones already there (like the ones you use ./configure, make, make install)
<FlowRiser> for example lp:kdetoys
<MCR1> FlowRiser: Maybe this helps you then: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_build_system
<MCR1> FlowRiser: If you just want to upload your sourcecode, you need to learn about basic bzr commands
<MCR1> with bzr push you then can push your source to launchpad
<FlowRiser> MCR1, I know them
<MCR1> ok, good
<FlowRiser> MCR1, I'm just confused, as it's my first time doing this
<FlowRiser> MCR1, also, my package has a problem
<FlowRiser> couldn't find anywhere how to fix it
<FlowRiser> it installs the executable in the /opt/bin/ folder
<FlowRiser> i want it to install in the /usr/sbin/
<FlowRiser> using the : http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/getting-set-up.html method
<FlowRiser> what do i put into the debian metadata folder to do that ?
<MCR1> I am sorry, I do not know much about packaging and installation...
<FlowRiser> MCR1, already tried #ubuntu-packaging
<FlowRiser> it's like a ghost town there
<MCR1> you could try #ubuntu-motu
<FlowRiser> ...
<MCR1> but currently all Ubuntu channels are running quiet xmas style
<FlowRiser> MCR1, you do know your on #ubuntu-motu
<MCR1> oh, ups - hehe
<FlowRiser> MCR1, i know, but it's my winter break and the only time i have to work on my projects
<FlowRiser> with school and everything
<FlowRiser> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<FlowRiser> !cmake
<MCR1> FlowRiser: http://www.cmake.org/cmake/help/cmake_tutorial.html
<FlowRiser> MCR1, thanks man :D I was actually looking at that right now
<MCR1> hehe
#ubuntu-motu 2012-12-30
<alo21> hi everybody...
<alo21> I have a question about this patch: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/109461817/keepassx-842224-needs-activate.patch
<alo21> is this patch applied to file called sni-qt.conf which is in debian folder?
<blkperl> alo21: thats what it looks like
<alo21> blkperl, but I didn' find any .conf file in debian folder....
<alo21> blkperl, I am merging keepassx.... so I thinks I don't have to insert 'Disable the tray icon when running on Unity. (LP: #842224)' as an entry in the changelog
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 842224 in sni-qt (Ubuntu) "Unable to restore KeePassX window, once it's minimized to tray" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/842224
<obounaim> Hi everybody
<blkperl> alo21: theres one in the sni-qt package, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/raring/sni-qt/raring/view/head:/debian/sni-qt.conf
<alo21> blkperl, hmm... I took a look at the debian folder in keepassx_0.4.3-1ubuntu2 and neither there's sni-qt.conf file.... so I think this 'patch' is still valid. What do you think?
<blkperl> alo21: well it looks like this issue was fixed in precise according to the bug ticket
<blkperl> not sure how the sqi-qt package relates
<alo21> blkperl, so... do I insert this line in the changelog entry?
<blkperl> yeah looks like the patch is for sni-qt not keepass
<alo21> OK. Thanks for your time
<alo21> !!
<blkperl> np
#ubuntu-motu 2013-12-25
<Noskcaj> Can someone help me with https://launchpadlibrarian.net/158050859/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.netmate_0.2.0-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<Noskcaj> It should just need a small patch to http://sources.debian.net/src/netmate/0.2.0-1/Makefile , but i'm not sure exactly what needs changing
<Zhenech> sounds like link option ordering, from a first glance
<xnox> Noskcaj: one should have "-lfoo" things after "-o netmate" not before.
<Noskcaj> ok, thanks.
<xnox> Noskcaj: otherwise linker goes "hm... a bunch of gtk symbols, but nothing have used them yet, drop them all"...... "hm... a bunch of gtk symbols needed, but i don't have any"
<Noskcaj> makes sense
<Noskcaj> xnox, should it be "gcc -o netmate.o $(CPPFLAGS) $(GTK_CFLAGS) $(CFLAGS) -c netmate.c" or have i still gt the ordering wrong
<jtaylor> no
<jtaylor> the libs need to go right at the end
<jtaylor> after the object files using their symbols to be exact
<jtaylor> so after netmake.o
<jtaylor> the line you pasted is fine, its a compile line not a link line
<Noskcaj> jtaylor, What should i be doing to fix this ftbfs then? The makefile is in the link above
<jtaylor> change: gcc $(GTK_LIBS) -lpcap $(LDFLAGS) netmate.o -o netmate
<jtaylor> to: gcc $(LDFLAGS) netmate.o $(GTK_LIBS) -lpcap  -o netmate
<Noskcaj> ok, thanks for the help
<jtaylor> the flags should also you dpkg-buildflags as your at it
<jtaylor> nevermind its an pstream makefile
#ubuntu-motu 2013-12-26
<Zhenech> who is to ask, if I want a build-retry in universe? (yabause @ armhf)
<Zhenech> (this just does not look like a valid failure. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/160557982/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-armhf.yabause_0.9.13-2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz)
<Zhenech> ok, scratch that. -1 did not build with the same problem either.
<Zhenech> is there an ubuntu armhf porterbox which is accesible by a DD? (@ScottK?)
<xnox> Zhenech: ubuntu armhf uses GLESv2, not GL.
<Zhenech> xnox, yeah, noticed that. are there porterboxen I could hack on?
<xnox> Zhenech: there no ubuntu porterboxes available, but one can use qemu-static chroot, e.g. $ mk-sbuild --arch armhf trusty
<xnox> which is faster than most typical armhf dev-boards anyway.
<Zhenech> it is? oh lord.
<Zhenech> i lurked for porterbox because I hoped it is fast.
<xnox> =) lol
<xnox> or cross-compile.
<Zhenech> well, in that case it is probably not that bad that yabause fails. emulating m68k'ish sega devices on slow hw is no fun.
<Zhenech> faster my ass
#ubuntu-motu 2013-12-27
<TheLordOfTime> i have a question, there's a package which has a pending MIR, but Debian has updated the package in theirs, and includes a CVE fix.  For Trusty, am I still allowed to request a merge of the package into Trusty from Debian, even though there's an MIR pending?
<TheLordOfTime> (rbasak knows which package I'm talking about, in the off chance they see this)
<tumbleweed> why wouldn't you be allowed?
 * TheLordOfTime isn't sure if the pending MIR prevents the merging or something
<tumbleweed> no
<TheLordOfTime> tumbleweed, considering I'm not well-versed on the whole MIR thing, i wasn't sure... okay, so a merge can still be requested then...
<tumbleweed> MIRs can stay open for ages, anyway
<TheLordOfTime> thanks.
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<TheLordOfTime> cjwatson, ping, since you handled the last merge of nginx, can you pull from Debian Unstable again, 1.4.4-2 when rmadison shows it?  It contains a CVE fix for CVE-2013-0337.  I'm going to see if I can find the upstream change that fixed that and get that in.  (security bug 1193445 is on LP for it)
<ubottu> bug 1193445 in nginx (Ubuntu) "Directory /var/log/nginx is world readable [CVE-2013-0337]" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1193445
<ubottu> The default configuration of nginx, possibly 1.3.13 and earlier, uses world-readable permissions for the (1) access.log and (2) error.log files, which allows local users to obtain sensitive information by reading the files. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-0337)
<TheLordOfTime> s/pull/merge/
<cjwatson> TheLordOfTime: will do tomorrow
<TheLordOfTime> cjwatson, thank you kindly.
#ubuntu-motu 2013-12-28
<TheLordOfTime> i have a general question, if only half of a patch applies, what should one do?
<TheLordOfTime> (if i'm patching for, say, an SRU or a security update debdiff)
<Noskcaj10> As in half is fixed already, or the patch needs work
<TheLordOfTime> Noskcaj10: as in, the patch from upstream (Debian in this case) only half works
<TheLordOfTime> lemme grab the diff i'm looking at and explain what i mean
<TheLordOfTime> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=collab-maint/nginx.git;a=commitdiff_plain;h=3a4f08671c87b7fc89e077542edfd6eb651f1803 is the debian commit for this...
<Noskcaj10> I'm guessing you do whatever is needed to the patch for the expected results to work
<TheLordOfTime> ignoring the news file, the nginx-common.postinst changes apply
<TheLordOfTime> but the preinst ones don't (nonexistent code, so the patch is trying to remove something that doesn't exist)
<TheLordOfTime> kinda uncertain how to proceed there
<TheLordOfTime> Noskcaj10: ehh, that's what i was hoping *not* to have to hear...
<TheLordOfTime> because I don't know how to "fix" the patch to apply it, the expected result is to remove code from the preinst... but the preinst doesn't have that code it's trying to remove (in Precise)
<TheLordOfTime> so `patch` says "It looks like this is already applied..."
<Noskcaj10> Does the current debian preinst match the one you're trying to patch? If so, you're all good. If not, further investigation needed
<TheLordOfTime> Noskcaj10: i could always skip working on Precise, and work from Saucy backwards until i run into this problem again, then ask the sec team for guidance
<Noskcaj10> if you want
<TheLordOfTime> Noskcaj10: no, it doesn't match, but there's substantial delta between 1.1.19 (Ubuntu Precise) and 1.4.4 (in Debian)
<TheLordOfTime> (I'm ignoring Trusty because i already requested a merge of 1.4.4-2 from Debian to Trusty)
<TheLordOfTime> meh, either way, probably shouldn't be coding at 11 PM,  since i'm kinda tired >.>
<TheLordOfTime> maybe I'm missing something somewhere...
<Noskcaj10> have a look again tomorrow. And i think you need to SRU to saucy before precise
<TheLordOfTime> Noskcaj10: considering this is a security fix, the debdiffs for all releases get attached to the bug at the same time
<TheLordOfTime> (so the sec team can review them all at once)
<TheLordOfTime> except Trusty, because merging
<TheLordOfTime> (which cjwatson is going to handle)
<TheLordOfTime> (sorry for the ping)
<cjwatson> TheLordOfTime: uploaded
<kalon33> hello everybody, somebody else experiencing 404 errors when refreshing updates list?
<kalon33> using archive.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-motu 2014-12-22
<wookey_> On another matter: A package I am sponsoring finds that init scripts should use "lib/init/init-d-script" from sysvinit-utils. But this is not present on ubuntu trusty. And they want to suppport that too. How does ubuntu normally deal with this?
<wookey_> there must be hundreds of packages that have init sripts but still install fine on ubuntu. Do they all pre-date these 'library-ised' init scripts?
<geser> did the package change which this file belongs too? it was/is in lsb-base since 3.2-14 according to that file
<geser> forget it, I should read the file more carefully
<geser> looking in my vivid VM only the skeleton init.d script mentions it, the other ones are still normal shell scripts
<Legendario> how should i package a software downloaded from github which does not state a version number?
<Legendario> how should i package a software downloaded from github which does not state a version number?
<tumbleweed> Legendario: usually 0+git20141222
<tumbleweed> also slap the upstream and ask for a real, supported release
<Legendario> thanks tumbleweed :-)
<highvoltage> ^_^
#ubuntu-motu 2014-12-25
<motu-beginner> I have just successfully package and built the GUI crytographic text editor cryptote
<motu-beginner> it is sitting in my ppa https://launchpad.net/~kcleung-users/+archive/ubuntu/cryptote
<motu-beginner> and passed the lintian test
<motu-beginner> Can anyone have a look?
#ubuntu-motu 2015-12-21
<dholbach> good morning
<tsimonq2> o/ dholbach
<dholbach> hi tsimonq2
#ubuntu-motu 2015-12-22
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2015-12-26
<ioanm> should i submit my package trough debian or trough MOTU?
<sladen> ioanm: ideally Debian, as we try and keep Ubuntu close to upstream
<ioanm> sladen, thanks
<ioanm> sladen, X-Debbugs-CC ?! that won't work with gmail lol :)
<sladen> ioanm: try it in the body, but it should be auto-added
<ioanm> sladen, wait so X-Debbugs-CC should be in the body?
#ubuntu-motu 2016-12-26
<mapreri> fossfreedom: Just a heads up: you haven't connect that email address you're using for your uploads to your launchpad account; that's annoying :)
#ubuntu-motu 2016-12-27
<fossfreedom> mapreri: oh?  you mean my ubuntu.com address? https://launchpad.net/~fossfreedom  when I edit my email addresses LP says that my ubuntu.com is already registered to me... unless there is somewhere else I need to add it to?
<mitya57> fossfreedom, your email address currently points to https://launchpad.net/~fossfreedom-x … Try going to that page and clicking on the link.
<fossfreedom> ah - think LP has got confused.  I've asked for a merge - somehow there was a fossfreedom-x account created when I gained my ubuntu membership.  cheers mitya57!
<mapreri> fossfreedom: exactly.  Now that's done.  BTW, it's also uncommon to hide the email address in the lp profile, but I can live with that (note that they are not visible to unlogged people anyway)
<mapreri> :)
#ubuntu-motu 2017-12-26
<jarl_> Is this the right place to get som help packaging a patched package for testing?
<tsimonq2> jarl_: Yes, I think so :)
#ubuntu-motu 2017-12-28
<TDO|Aquina> Do you know how much within X/Ubuntu (package-wise) 10/12/14/16 depends on AMD's 3DNow! technology?
<tsimonq2> TDO|Aquina: Try #ubuntu
<TDO|Aquina> k thx; but isn't MOTU the Masters Of The Unicerse -- maintaining packages?
<tsimonq2> Sure but it's still better suited for #ubuntu :)
<TDO|Aquina> Can't you tell me how to determine packages which (may) user certain CPU extensions?
<TDO|Aquina> k
#ubuntu-motu 2017-12-29
<jarl_> Can someone please help: What is the best approach to provide and test a patch. I am trying to contribute with this patch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1736023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1736023 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Graphics is corrupt on VT1-VT7 even during boot" [Undecided,New]
<dporobic_> Hi Folks, I'm trying to package my application for ubuntu/debian and I'm stuck at one point, so I was hopping that one of you could help me progress. The pbuilder-dist fails while building and I can't figure out why as there is no cmake error log.
<dporobic_> I've uploaded the code https://code.launchpad.net/~dporobic/+junk/ksnip
#ubuntu-motu 2017-12-31
<zautomata1> hello masters
<zautomata1> is there an irc bot for automated ubuntu packaging lessons here?
<tsimonq2> zautomata: Not really but there's humans for that ;)
